# Garage/Man Cave Pics



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Post up some pictures of your garage. I'm away from my house otherwise i would post mine but thought it would be a cool thread anyway.
Pics for clicks


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reelknead1* »_Post up some pictures of *your* garage.

Because I know the CL can't read.


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Prelusion98)*

I hope that's a real Gerstner toolbox. in that pic...


----------



## 72luke (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

Having the words "Man Cave" in the title is a little frightening for me.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

















Only pics I have. I was in the process of building that workbench. The second picture is a cubby to the left of the first pic.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My garage has a bunch of crap and my car.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HaterSlayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaterSlayer* »_My garage has a bunch of crap and my car. 

Indoor plumbing rules. Check if your area has it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Double-V)*

Mine in use


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.


----------



## schwein (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*

wait... anything other than a vehicle lift right...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (RazorR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RazorR* »_wait... anything other than a vehicle lift right...

...paging Dave Meister...


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*

Breakin' the law, BREAKIN' THE LAW


----------



## RavinJetta (Mar 31, 2002)

Here are a few of mine at different stages.
After Paint and flooring








Cabinets I made








And what sleeps in it


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.









Complete with an E36 with an S54. Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.










I don't see a fridge, though.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_

















333HP 8K+ RPM E36 3er.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_Mine in use









Your GTI is *mint*!!


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (RavinJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RavinJetta* »_










You cant tell me there isnt a way to run that air line behind the shelves. Sorry, I am OCD like that.


_Modified by nuppal at 10:51 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: (nuppal)*

A work in progress (both the man cave and the car):


----------



## JayB (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
333HP 8K+ RPM E36 3er.









Humm, looks like he's done some wonderful work and decided to keep the skirts stock. Can't quite tell from the pic. Also, the lighting almost gives the impression of some e30 M3 rear fender work. Very nice set up and probably where I'd spend most all of my time.


_Modified by JayB at 1:53 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.


----------



## SparkyJetta (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Justin-R32)*

Nothing to write home about but I have plans after the Beetle is finished.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (SparkyJetta)*

I have the worst pictures ever of my garage, taken with a cell phone camera. At night.


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (gtivr4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr4* »_A work in progress (both the man cave and the car):









Dude those wheels have WAY too much negative camber.


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (gtivr4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr4* »_A work in progress (both the man cave and the car):









do you have arms?


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Smoky_Llama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smoky_Llama* »_
do you have arms?

ROFL.
Yes, they are attached to that big round thing.. I forget the name of it... oh yeah!!!! The Steering Wheel.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Double-V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double-V* »_
Indoor plumbing rules. Check if your area has it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i LOL-ed


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (SparkyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SparkyJetta* »_Nothing to write home about but I have plans after the Beetle is finished.









looks like my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tiny as hell with a broken apart beetle taken up a lot of the room.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
Your GTI is *mint*!!
You should see it in person. Saw it this year at the June Jitter Bug in Ontario, mint is an understatement.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Quattro Krant)*

Here's my work in progress.
Bay #1








Bay #2 (reverse angle)









I have ghetto carpet down now though.


----------



## SparkyJetta (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (sej683s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sej683s* »_
looks like my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tiny as hell with a broken apart beetle taken up a lot of the room.









Haha, yeah. It only seems tiny due to all the crap thats in there. 2 tool boxes, power rack, heavy bag, tons of parts... And this was taken when the 2 quads were on the trailer.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

^ very nice! I'm digging the wheels on the Mk5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.

















Is there a larger/desktop-sized version of this available?
(Sorry to quote the pic yet again...)


----------



## Gearhead_42 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Gearhead_42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhead_42* »_









Excellent first post, now that's a real man's garage!


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_Here's my work in progress.
http://i26.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/alb....jpg

Awesome Type 3. Any more shots / details on the build - also are you on air suspension? Anyway, real nice squareback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.

















thats my boy erics garage...its def a good garage! the car is his friend mikes...m3 swap into e36 using all OEM wiring...ews and everything!...


----------



## MoGtheMooGle (May 14, 2005)

my garage: converted hay barn with paved center floor.
no pics...


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (MoGtheMooGle)*

Did some work on my garage the past couple weeks.
















Let's see some other TCL member setups.

(apologies if this isn't the newest garage pic thread; TCL search was down so I used Google)


----------



## boltdraggin (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Gearhead_42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhead_42* »_









nice ride but your garage is the suck!


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

i can barely open my car door in my garage.... and the garage door doesnt shut if the car is in it







beats the street though... :-/


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (cxg231)*

I don't have much tools yet, but I just moved in to the house and those will come with time. I own a Honda, so tools aren't used that much anyways







.
Before:



















_Modified by WhiteSlipsWithStickers at 1:13 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*

this garage sucks. wheres the dyno???









Actually, I would lose a testicle for that set-up

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (WhiteSlipsWithStickers)*

Dang, more pics of that DX. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (WhiteSlipsWithStickers)*

Went looking for a new house this past weekend. Found one new 3-4 Car one with ~20 ft ceilings.







Needless to say, the mind reeled and it was instantly my favorite!


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gary C)*

My work in progress:
Before outside (lol @ my neighbrs obnoxious old sat dish):








After:








Inside (yea needs drywall)


















_Modified by kwik!gti at 1:32 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

Starting construction:








Framing and plywood up:








Primered:








About a thousand plastic tubes cut and inserted into t-nut holes:








Textured paint sprayed:








Some of the holds up:


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (gotapex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very interesting finish there!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_
Some of the holds up:









Wow, that is the weirdest garage I think I've ever seen... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







for originality.
I wonder if this will start a trend...


----------



## powderhound (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Wow, that is the weirdest garage I think I've ever seen... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







for originality.
I wonder if this will start a trend...









You obviously don't live in an area where rock climbing is popular.. A guy up the road from me permanently sealed his garage door shut with plywood so he could fit more climbing holds in his "garage". No cars, no tools, just climbing. ha.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (powderhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *powderhound* »_
You obviously don't live in an area where rock climbing is popular.. A guy up the road from me permanently sealed his garage door shut with plywood so he could fit more climbing holds in his "garage". No cars, no tools, just climbing. ha.









Yeah, I had to keep the garage space. My garage is too small as is. I'd love to do a dedicated space for climbing, but it's not happening with this house.


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_
Yeah, I had to keep the garage space. My garage is too small as is. I'd love to do a dedicated space for climbing, but it's not happening with this house.

Do you have a bunch of crash pads or just rather large testicles?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Internal Combustion)*

Wait, you guys are saying this is for climbing?
I thought this was just fo' decoration, a la Bubb Rubb... How do you climb on the ceiling? Also, the walls don't look too high...


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (Internal Combustion)*

Currently painting my garage .... then I need shelving/workbench/other crap......
Subscribed to post pictures some day.....


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Internal Combustion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Internal Combustion* »_
Do you have a bunch of crash pads or just rather large testicles?

Haha, I haven't gotten around to buying some pads yet, but I definitely need to. No good local sources, unfortunately. I need two like Cal-King-mattress sized pads, and the shipping is more than the actual pads!
The top of the wall is only 15-16 feet up or so, so it's not too bad. Will probably invest in some 5" thick crash pads, that I can just prop up at the front of the garage when the car is parked.


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_









is this in pittsburgh or your old place in cali? i didn't know you had an austin-healey (i think). that's an awesome garage, i love the windows.


----------



## volksman (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

My garage - plans for this winter are OSB on the walls and insulation.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (SparkyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SparkyJetta* »_Nothing to write home about but I have plans after the Beetle is finished.









I love me some Baja! my brother had a Baja Sun Bug when I was little. he pulled up outside my parents house one day with a type I on a flat bed with a crunched front end. out comes the sawzall! I've never looked at a sawzall the same since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (patrikman)*

my friends garage. needless to say, it puts all others to shame. a LIFT, room for at least 8 cars, every tool you could ever need, snap on EVERYTHING, tig welder, huge air compressor, sandblaster, metal brakes, heated floors, lathe, parts washer, powdercoater, tons of random accessories, parts etc etc etc!
crazy big garage, everything you'd almost ever need too.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Gearhead_42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhead_42* »_









i seriously lold


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_Went looking for a new house this past weekend. Found one new 3-4 Car one with ~20 ft ceilings.







Needless to say, the mind reeled and it was instantly my favorite!

















It looks average until you spot the door up there.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Gary C)*

I really....really need to organize my garage...


----------



## rosskoss (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Starting construction:
Some of the holds up:









Wait...this is actually for climbing??
How do you climb this? How about the portion where you get upside down?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (rosskoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosskoss* »_How about the portion where you get upside down?

Yes, upside down. It is rock climbing anyways.


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rosskoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosskoss* »_
Wait...this is actually for climbing??
How do you climb this? How about the portion where you get upside down?

It's really not that hard. It just takes a lot of forearm strength and climbing shoes.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

I posted this in the Home Improvement forum.
My basement:


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwgilly)*

If you want to see a crazy build, check this garage out.....
http://www.garagejournal.com/f...12234


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Some of the holds up:









Quoting again, because this is a badass idea. Very nice.
Our garage is nothing special, but it does hold all 4 of our cars, barely (Saab, NB, Disco, and E250 cargo van). Old, crappy photo:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_If you want to see a crazy build, check this garage out.....
http://www.garagejournal.com/f...12234


That's freaking sweet


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (rosskoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosskoss* »_
Wait...this is actually for climbing??
How do you climb this? How about the portion where you get upside down?


Its used for bouldering; climbing without ropes usually never above 15 feet. 
I saw the first two pics and knew exactly where you were headed with it. Nice work. Get the chalk bucket out and get to crushing. It looks like you have a pretty good area to do some home training with. I'd definitely invest in some crash pads. Even if its just the portable ones made by mad rock or a company like that.


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_I posted this in the Home Improvement forum.
My basement:



















is that a smith machine? thats a great garage/gym.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (NoLongerLow)*

My Garage...
Some of you might remember it from my "Ultimate Garage Build Thread": http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404812


----------



## verdee (Aug 27, 2001)

All these garages are too clean and organized. Mine is full of grease, dirt, and oil stains. My tools are all there, just completely disorganized. I would do something about it, but as soon as I get everything put away, I need to drag it again in order to use it.


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

That climbing gym/garage is so awesome. I want to see some tape though! You have no problems set yet


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (kryptonik)*


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (pirate golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirate golf* »_
It's really not that hard. It just takes a lot of forearm strength and climbing shoes.

I think it only takes two climbing shoes.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredpgh* »_
is this in pittsburgh or your old place in cali? i didn't know you had an austin-healey (i think). that's an awesome garage, i love the windows.

Calif. The car on the left and the garage are still there in Calif. Myself and the Audi are here in PIT enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## A3Tripod (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

I'm in the process of designing the layout, storage, lighting, lift, epoxy and everything else for my garage finish as we speak. Ceilings are a hair under 10' and the overall dimensions are 30x22. Here is the current condition:
The two-bay portion on the right:









The single bay portion on the left:









And a view between the two:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

mine houses my rabbit GTI rather well


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
I think it only takes two climbing shoes. 


Ahhh... the good ol' Car Lounge. I always enjoy an English lesson from a kid who's my own age.
Also, two shoes wouldn't last very long.


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (pirate golf)*

all the pics i can find right now that are decent....








build....








Ill get other angles latter


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (kryptonik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kryptonik* »_That climbing gym/garage is so awesome. I want to see some tape though! You have no problems set yet

Yeah, sadly my 5 year old uses it more than I do these days.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe everyone pointed out the climbing wall! 
Did anyone see the gorgeous Noble parked right there?!
Awesome garage, awesome car. Well done, sir!


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

the climbing wall is to get the tools you put way high up in the room.
"Hey, can you grab me a breaker bar?"
"3/8 or 1/2."
"1/2."
Sure, hang on. *clapping chalk onto hands..."


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

can't wait till i can have a lift...


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (EightyNineGLH)*

Check out this doctors garage from an Autopia thread. Totally awesome!


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_Check out this doctors garage from an Autopia thread. Totally awesome!


That rocks. I'd love to have some really high ceilings to keep more cars.


----------



## LB_vDub (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (gotapex)*

There are some nice garages here.


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_Check out this doctors garage from an Autopia thread. Totally awesome!


(glad my wife is in med school)


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

this is where i do all my work....
the boat is 43' long btw


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

^ ok, more on the boat


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (autopulse)*

lol it was a customers boat....43' Nor-Tech V-Bottom. 3 Mercury 502's supercharged... somewhere around 2100hp . runs about 110mph on the water.
we did some paint repairs and then a cut and buff....came out pretty nice


























_Modified by VWDugan at 8:47 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









this is all I got


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (suzbndt)*

Some impressive stuff in this thread. Mine's a little cramped but it gets the job done.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (sicc83)*

^^^ Nice little collection ya got going there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (VDUBber91)*

Thanks.


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

My overcrowded 2-car shack in action:








The garage my dad left for my brother and I when he passed last year...currently we're generating about two trash cans per weekend cleaning it out. Major packrat, and nothing is labeled







:


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (VDUBber91)*

Just to make you guys feel better about your car spending habits, each of those boat engines are Mercury Racing 700SCi's, with a price of about $75k each with drive (props are an extra $5000 EACH), and that orange paint is a $4000 per engine option from Mercury.
Anyways, back to the garages . . .


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_Just to make you guys feel better about your car spending habits, each of those boat engines are Mercury Racing 700SCi's, with a price of about $75k each with drive (props are an extra $5000 EACH), and that orange paint is a $4000 per engine option from Mercury.
Anyways, back to the garages . . .


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

I'm moving into my g/f's at the moment so it looks like a tactical nuke went off in the garage ..........







however I did find a stack of vintage pr0n in the storage loft above the garage.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTlegends_Csl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (urogolf)*

mine houses my rabbit GTI rather well









i really dig the square lamped version. you never see that these days


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Merc-MarkO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc-MarkO* »_I'm moving into my g/f's at the moment so it looks like a tactical nuke went off in the garage ..........







however I did find a stack of vintage pr0n in the storage loft above the garage.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Real carpet Beavers!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This garage is *not mine*, the picture was stolen from the mk3 forum stance thread, but it contains everything anyone could ever want in a garage.

















lol, that pic is of 2.ooohhh's garage, you know the admin on TNeuros. He's putting a lift in it soon.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here's a few more pictures of 2.ooohhh's garage. He'd post them himself, but his password on here has abandoned him.
























The E36 belongs to SpasticDwarf, you know the guy with the E28 that everyone hated on for having a rusted hood.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_ runs about 110mph on the water.

That sounds scary


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

i have also had 2.ooohhh's garage whored to me before. i believe he has nearly every tool in existence


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
That sounds scary









and painful to go over the waves!


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (Anniekins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anniekins* »_
and painful to go over the waves!

Actually the hull's design is meant to "slice" through waves at higher speeds.
Anyway... sweet garages!


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (tip)*

110 isnt really that much with these boats....
this boat here.... http://www.nor-techboats.com/inventory.php?id=2
is called Aqua Doll....it has twin turbines.....it runs dangerously close to 200mph on the water and is extremely stable....as long as you know how to operate it


----------



## MKV2.5VW (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

200? on a boat? that sounds terribly unsafe.


----------



## SkilledDriver (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_110 isnt really that much with these boats....
this boat here.... http://www.nor-techboats.com/inventory.php?id=2
is called Aqua Doll....it has twin turbines.....it runs dangerously close to 200mph on the water and is extremely stable....as long as you know how to operate it









The fastest I've ever run on water is a hair above 70mph which I thought was silly fast. I can't even imagine 110mph, let alone 200mph. Wow.


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (SkilledDriver)*

My neighbor had a jet boat with a 454 chevy and 150 shot of nitrous that would do close to 80 and get there REALLY fast. We used to race jet skis out at the lake and make them look stupid in the process haha. Nothing like shooting a rooster tail three times the length of the boat at the shore either.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteSlipsWithStickers)*

those guys with the Nor-Tech boats run their boats up to 175mph on a regular basis...well...the ones that will go that fast anyways lol


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (SkilledDriver)*

I've been just under 100mph on a Donzi 38ZR with two of those 700SCi's. Let me tell you, it was the most awesome machine I've ever been on, the wind blast is crazy at that speed. It was fast, but felt very stable. You really need to experience it.
My boat does high 70's, and on a calmish day, I will max it out for several minutes. GREAT fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The e36 pictured in the sick garage belongs to me. The garage belongs to one of my closest friends, Erik.
Here are some more pics of the garage:
















And for the record, I'm the same guy you call called a tasteless ****** for driving this car:
http://blankmediagroup.com/Pic...e.jpg


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*

i think that you may have overapplied the rusting agent on the e36. the hood has completely rusted away! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arozanski (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (jaredpgh)*

It's hard to see the actual garage here, it's a 24x36x10 pole building:
























I want to insulate the ceiling, add better heat (using kerosene right now) and maybe a lift in one-two years.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpasticDwarf* »_
And for the record, I'm the same guy you called a tasteless ****** for driving this car:
http://blankmediagroup.com/Pic...e.jpg 









Your E36 is amazing, but I can't get my head around the E30...sorry.


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Krazee)*

It's just a car, it's all about fun. When people see it, 90% of the time it invokes a reaction. Every time I go out I'll get some older guy telling me how it reminds him of a hotrod or WWII or something. It's just cool. It's different than just seeing the same thing every day.
I think the problem is people take it way too seriously. It's just for goofing off.








And it's an e28


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*

















Year old pics.... its hard to take good pics when its jammed full of crap.
24x26 with a 275sq ft attic. 
Infloor heat, 200 amp service. Its nice to have a 18*c workshop when its -35*c outside. Only thing that keeps me sane.


----------



## yukkerz (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Northren vr6)*

i always liked these 2.


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (yukkerz)*

Some of those garages are awesome...
damn, i dream of having a house with space for a nice garage like that, space for a 17' fishing and ski boat, two quad cycles, a pair of mountain bikes, TV, stereo, and space for late night dominoes and beer.


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_
Some of the holds up:









This looks like the aftermath of an explosion in a Mr.Potato Head factory.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (yukkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yukkerz* »_









that is all sorts of evil. i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (72luke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *72luke* »_Having the words "Man Cave" in the title is a little frightening for me.

I lol'd.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpasticDwarf* »_Thanks for the comments everyone. The e36 pictured in the sick garage belongs to me. The garage belongs to one of my closest friends, Erik.
Here are some more pics of the garage:

And for the record, I'm the same guy you call called a tasteless ****** for driving this car:
http://blankmediagroup.com/Pic...e.jpg 









Dude, your E36 is nuts. How hard was the swap? Any details/write-up?


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*

I have a writeup on bimmerforums.com
It's not done yet- and yes, it has been incredibly difficult.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_










hahahahah i think we all know what your garage looks like






















hope you got that situation all sorted out too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

Found this unfinished 'tits up' builder house (as is) while looking with a realtor. Check this out!
















The garage is hidden under the back side of the house! Well over 2,100 Sq ft. too! Where is it? Split to the right of the driveway and there's a double garage door on the side. Pull in and there's a huge mancave with a single garage door exit on the left side of siad circle drive!








Ever seen this before? *WIN*!?










_Modified by TigerinColorado at 2:18 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_










that audi looks a little different than i remember it? didn't it have some orange on it? still nice though.
love the mini-bike too.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Merc-MarkO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc-MarkO* »_
This looks like the aftermath of an explosion in a Mr.Potato Head factory.

LOL, now that you've said it... very much so. It's like massive Mr. Potato Head carnage.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Gearhead_42)*

I hate this thread. makes me wish i had a dope garage.


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_Found this unfinished 'tits up' builder house (as is) while looking with a realtor. Check this out!
















The garage is hidden under the back side of the house! Well over 2,100 Sq ft. too! Where is it? Split to the right of the driveway and there's a double garage door on the side. Pull in and there's a huge mancave with a single garage door exit on the left side of siad circle drive!








Ever seen this before? *WIN*!?









_Modified by TigerinColorado at 2:18 PM 1-23-2009_

More pics?


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (2003Reflex1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003Reflex1.8T* »_
More pics? 

Unfortunately no.







Power was off and it was muddy/quick sand like as hell. If I buy it though, I'll post them up!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_










Is that a shower in the back?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

amazing garages over at 6speedonline.com...some samples
This guy only likes white cars
































Garage on the left:


----------



## volksman (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_amazing garages over at 6speedonline.com...some samples


Link to threads?

E.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

jealous of every one of you








/renting an apartment 
//wish i had space for a climbing wall


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

some very impressive garages here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (volksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksman* »_

Link to threads?

E.

here is the link to the whole Garage Forum - yes, they have a forum dedicated to JUST garages.
Some of the garages/houses and car collections these guys have are insane.
It should be named _6figuresonline_















http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/garage-forum-61/


----------



## volksman (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
here is the link to the whole Garage Forum - yes, they have a forum dedicated to JUST garages.
Some of the garages/houses and car collections these guys have are insane.
It should be named _6figuresonline_















http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/garage-forum-61/


Damn - I just found out how I am going to waste the rest of the work day.
E.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (volksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksman* »_
Damn - I just found out how I am going to waste the rest of the work day.
E.

You're telling me! I'm only on the second thread and am already super super jealous. I can barely fit my tiny Civic in the garage where I live - when I detail I can lean against the wall that's how tight it is.
These guys are building 5+ car garages in their 8,000 square feet homes!


----------



## JoeArlo (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (yukkerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yukkerz* »_










Maybe a stretch but this pic reminded me of an old movie:


----------



## DmanLT21 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (JoeArlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeArlo* »_
Maybe a stretch but this pic reminded me of an old movie:









looool, I remember that movie, what's the name of it?


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it was called "Batteries Not Included".


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_









I like his choice in track cars


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's my modest offering:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (volksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksman* »_
Damn - I just found out how I am going to waste the rest of the work day.
E.

No.. lie.... HOLY ISH... there is a bunch of crazy stuff in there


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Paint_By_Numbers)*

i tried to put up pics of my man cave, but Photobucket deleted them all. Apparently they have pretty strict "no pornographic content" rules.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Snacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snacker* »_i tried to put up pics of my man cave, but Photobucket deleted them all. Apparently they have pretty strict "no pornographic content" rules. 

So upload them to tinypic.com or something.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Snacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snacker* »_i tried to put up pics of my man cave, but Photobucket deleted them all. Apparently they have pretty strict "no pornographic content" rules. 

LOL, they keep deleting a few of my pics and they aren't porn.


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_
Is that a shower in the back?

My guess is powdercoating


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlitzAction)*

This thread gives me inspiration for the day I do get a garage....Now somebody buy my condo!!


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (20VT*J4)*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (Mcfly653VR6)*

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^


----------



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_









hwy what cars is that?? looks like a Brazilian Variant...


----------



## rampur (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilko* »_Here's my modest offering:









Just noticed the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

No Porsches, and nothing fancy, but it's mine:


----------



## DaNo_VdUb (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rampur)*

here' some pics of my blue mk2 in out shop now. gettin ready for spring. build in progress. also own the winterbeater green mk3.
rest are all my best buddies cars. representing Jordan, Ontario, Canada
about 20+ cars in total counting the surrounding guys that just wont fit in here.
Check out the builds?
Dano_vdub - blue mk2
Furious gti - mk1 scirocco
tuned vws rule - white rabbit
vr'd - red vr rabbit
unimited - black coupe
not seen: yellow_bunny - 16vt syncro rabbit
about 10+ other people not sure if they have users here but great friends and enthusisast as well.

"Jordan VW's"


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DaNo_VdUb)*

This is a section of a friend's basement.
















































This is a third of the collection.


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm looking at these pictures of the friends basement and having a moment like in American Psycho where christian bale is looking at the business card and is like "Look at that subtle off-white coloring. The tasteful thickness of it. Oh my God, it even has a watermark"…......Except I'm drooling all over my desk at the sight of the RSR's, the 962 actually driven Al Holbert? The 959, The Gt1, This mans basement/garage exists in North America!? .....I'm in a euphoric state right now....What is in-between the gt1 and 962?......Oh and, that 917 ?! ! !!
Thank you for posting this


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (g60wcorrado)*

when i die i will wake up here. there will be a door at the end and me and my brother will be able to have some fun on the track outside.
lordy that it special. i would never go in the house.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (20VT*J4)*

My seriously *un*impressive carport & single car garage where my baby lives (at least the driveway can park 3-4 cars at once







)


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_This is a section of a friend's basement.

















This is a third of the collection.









my dad did work on that lowenbrau!


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (quinntendopower1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quinntendopower1* »_my dad did work on that lowenbrau!

Hey, I'm sure lots of our Dad's worked on a Lowenbrau here and there.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_
Hey, I'm sure lots of our Dad's worked on a Lowenbrau here and there.

I'm sure mine did too,....but I forgot, I'm suffering from Anheusers. 








Back to garages, this is what I have to work with


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_









So which one is the real chassis driven by AL Holbert? The #14 Löwenbräu livery 962 in this picture or the #14 Löwenbräu 962 sitting inside Al Holbert's family dealership?
The Holbert's Website says;;; "Al's Porsche 962—the No. 14 Löwenbräu Special that holds a place of honor in Holbert's Porsche showroom today—won more races than any 962 built and more than any other car in the IMSA series."


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BrothersinArms)*

I see you and I are on the same page.....Skeptical of the gt1 as well...Would like a little more info on the 959. which model? 87-88? Canepa car? Earlier car? Please gimme some history on these beasts...


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RedRocket32)*

This #14 962 is the real one. The Holberts were forced to sell their Lowenbrau car due to financial reasons, to this owner. 
The 959 is a Euro 959 Sport. Non-Federalized. 
Stay tuned to TCL for an in depth thread.










_Modified by g60wcorrado at 6:54 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (g60wcorrado)*

/?Thanks


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know if this is a garage underneath someone's office, but its pretty damn impressive...


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (DedRok)*

forgive the dirty car.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

garage when i moved in:








painting almost done:


----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dave928)*

I live in an apartment. I get one assigned parking space. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (sybir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sybir* »_No Porsches, and nothing fancy, but it's mine:









Love the license plate. very good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_I don't know if this is a garage underneath someone's office, but its pretty damn impressive... 









That belongs to Ralph Lauren, if im not mistaken.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

Mine isn't decked out with enthusiast bauble, but it fits both cars with room enough to spare, which is all I really want:


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Ben.)*









-- DavidV


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (E30Cab)*

i only have this one spot


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpasticDwarf* »_Thanks for the comments everyone. The e36 pictured in the sick garage belongs to me. The garage belongs to one of my closest friends, Erik.


Erik lives a couple of blocks from me in the same subdivision. Never occurred to me I've been in that garage before. I LOVE your car and his E30 convertible. 
Also, whoever owns that E24; F'ing clean!


----------



## brent245 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_I don't know if this is a garage underneath someone's office, but its pretty damn impressive... 









I can has womens dressing room upstairs, man cave below??


----------



## hayden (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czook* »_









My poor man's version:


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Golzinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golzinho* »_
hwy what cars is that?? looks like a Brazilian Variant...


That sir is a 1968 vw squareback. NOT a brazilian...







fore shame!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

must be nice, i cant wait to own my own home with garage. In the mean time ive been thinking about renting out a storage place to work on my car in the winter


----------



## 2.ooohhh (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (PDing)*

So looking back at a few of the threads here and on garage journal and my garage is "e-popular" Nice.
Here are a few VW/audi related "action" shots
I tried to convince the owner of this S4 to leave it b/c it matched my toolboxes.







He took it home when we were done anyway.
















Stg 3 S4s are a pain in the behind to do anything too but their worth it once they are back in the road.
















Anyway thanks for all the compliments! enjoy.
Erik


----------



## Shaw416 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the best thread again, **** I can wait until I buy my house in March


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_must be nice, i cant wait to own my own home with garage. In the mean time ive been thinking about renting out a storage place to work on my car in the winter 

im in the same situation and i thought about doing that. i cant seem to find a garage big enough to park my car and close the door. which means id be just as cold as where i am now, which is parked under a tree


----------



## steelface (Jun 25, 2009)

i guess I know what I'm doing with the rest of my daylight...


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Shaw416)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaw416* »_This is the best thread again, **** I can wait until I buy my house in March

Your welcome. Its my most successful thread i've ever started. Over 22,000 views.


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (reelknead1)*



























_Modified by hugoaswho at 7:05 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (reelknead1)*

http://www.designdriven.us/Entries.aspx?c=1
^ a bunch of awesome stuff there. 
i really <3 this setup...

























































and for the entire build check this thread...
http://www.garagejournal.com/f...25148


----------



## stock_gls (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*

The man-cave:


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (hugoaswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugoaswho* »_










Another from the Architectural Digest choice garage...


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (sacrifice333)*

This is back when I first built the workbench area. It's got motorcycle parts on it now.


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I am in the process of doing mine, I'll post some finished pics once I get all the artwork up


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS4PD)*


----------



## clutch_dust (Apr 24, 2007)

*You asked for it...*

My apartment has a dirt parking lot; but I guess you could say this is my garage, since I have access to it anytime I wish.
Be jealous now:
























































Sorry for the cell phone pics. I can add more, better pics if you like. I try not to take the camera to work too often with all the dust and everything.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

thats a badass table.


----------



## 03glivrsik (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dave928)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave928* »_
painting almost done:











You should hire an electrician http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (03glivrsik)*

BUMP


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (03glivrsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03glivrsik* »_
You should hire an electrician http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_amazing garages over at 6speedonline.com...some samples
This guy only likes white cars
































Garage on the left:









His current list of cars is equally esoteric -
F430 scud
F430 convert.
F360 CS
997 gt3rs
964 RS america
993 Turbo S
65 356c cab
55 550 spyder
10 camaro ss 
69 " ss
36 coupe
48 pick-up
A cooper, a truck, a rover, etc. etc.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

god, I need a garage


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XwalkerX* »_


















sooooo siccckkk.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: You asked for it... (clutch_dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clutch_dust* »_










I knew I saw that car somewhere!
























Sam!!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

tiny one car garage for me
















better pic of the lift










_Modified by chaugner at 10:39 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Mine suck compared to most of these but I'm happy with them.


----------



## acke61 (Sep 17, 2004)

i love the wheels on the mkII what are they?


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

doesn't matter what it looks like. Just that you are proud of it and its yours.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (acke61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acke61* »_i love the wheels on the mkII what are they?

Billet Specialties


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Double-V)*

lmao!


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sicc83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicc83* »_
Billet Specialties








did you buy those off Volksatan? I used to have those same wheels on my mk3. love em!


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (leitmotif)*

Yes those are the ones.


----------



## smog7 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_








-- DavidV









I've followed your mr2 since I saw it in sccm...
so how is the new build going?


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sicc83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicc83* »_Yes those are the ones.
Sweet. They went from WI to me in CA to I think PA to MD to you.
ok sorry for the hi-jack on with the thread.


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (sacrifice333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sacrifice333* »_
Another from the Architectural Digest choice garage...




























_Modified by mk2vrdrvr at 10:19 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mk2vrdrvr)*

So I just finished most of the garage . . . Painted the walls white, added the furniture and most of the posters. The tile is GarageDeck and very happy with it so far. 
I would like to get a small lift, but my ceiling is very low because of the beam.
























































Added some lights
















And a before pic


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (RS4PD)*

Just picked up some new toys for the garage and figured I would post up the pics I took rearranging everything on Saturday night. Gotta make sure the gf's G8 GT has a place to sleep every night. The new toys are:
15" LCD TV with wireless transponder from DTV box in the family room, Oxy acetylene torch set with cart, Auto Arc(Miller) 255 mig welder with full bottle of C25 and full 25lb roll of .035 wire, northern tool 4.5" vertical/horizontal bandsaw. and a jepson dry cut chop saw. 
Outside looking in:








The bench and toolboxes:








The new toys(the chop saw is to the right of the welder):
















And the roller 318 going in the 72:








My little slice of man-ness
-Greg


_Modified by Strictly Gravy at 9:56 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

right here where my car sits








i go out to change my oil or work on it and whatever, i get some sttrrraaaaange looks


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XwalkerX* »_http://www.designdriven.us/Entries.aspx?c=1
^ a bunch of awesome stuff there. 
i really <3 this setup...

























































and for the entire build check this thread...
http://www.garagejournal.com/f...25148


Does anyone know where he purchased the black epoxy floor coating, I can get grey at Home Depot, but not black (up in canada)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Cutandpaste)*

So I got bored while I was waiting for the oil to drain out of the '77 and thought I'd snap some shots of where I get to work on my cars/trucks at. It's got two empty bays for cars, the rest is full of... Well, machinery
























































Got two very large tool chests full of stuff, along with tons of air tools, also. Most of the stuff is for working on our trucks and lawn equipment. Though there are plenty of metric tools in the mix, too.
I'd really like to get a roll away lift, but for now we've got four jacks and four jack stands.
It's not the cleanest, but everything is organized and being 21, I'm not going to complain about having thousands of dollars worth of tools at my disposal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

Not the best photos... It's a 2 and a half stall in the city with a separate furnace and good insulation. Best garage I've had yet.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Garage/Man Cave Pics (reelknead1)*

*My Garage:*
Paint all around is finished!! What do you guys think??
My fiancee had the garage floor done for my birthday..what an awesome gift that was
























*My inspiration:*


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (sicc83)*

Only pic i've got of my garage.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

ugh i need to re finish my garage asap!!!


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mayerz)*

this thread is full of win


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (00boraslow)*









Had one, then it made another!
















The daily getting coils.

It is messy, very messy but I am starting the more storage/lighting projects








It is a rental, I hope the landlord does not lurk on here I would be boned!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (acke61)*

This two car garage and driveway (along with the first floor, basement and yard) will be mine as of July...pics of garage and improvements will be forthcoming...


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_This two car garage and driveway (along with the first floor, basement and yard) will be mine as of July...pics of garage and improvements will be forthcoming...









That's great news!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

i


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I need to take an updated pic of mine.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

In for later, I need some inspiration for my future garage...closing on a house by the end of this month.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^ congrats on the house!

We wanted a side by side 2 car garage and got it. What was even better it has separate doors so it's even wider than the usual one garage door.


----------



## VWADDICTDSCR (Aug 4, 2007)

Really old pics but it's my piece of heaven until I buy a home


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Change houses to much to really set the garages up the way I would like. I havnt really taken any pictures of just the garages but this is what I can find that includes the cars in the garages over the years.

These were all taken to document everything before a hurricane hit, the garage was never this packed full, the trailer normally was kept outside and the SeaDoo was kept on the dock.

























Another house 

















Half of the 3.5 car of the current house. 










I have more pictures on my old computer that took a dump, these are just what I could find on photobucket.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

mk2vrdrvr said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *sacrifice333* »_
> Another from the Architectural Digest choice garage...


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Corner of my parents driveway... sigh


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

I dunno, thought this was kinda nice when I was there.


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

all these pics make me Q_Q and work/study harder.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Uberchad said:


> Not the best photos... It's a 2 and a half stall in the city with a separate furnace and good insulation. Best garage I've had yet.




Awesome Deftones shirt. I still have one exactly like that.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

It's good to see this thread back up. I never get tired of seeing what others have done with their garages.:thumbup:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The climbing wall is awesome. My wife really wanted a climbing wall in our garage.

This is what I ended up with instead. 
We still need to do something with the floor, and do some trim work, but it's meant to be less of a showplace and more of a functional garage/track car parking/workspace.
Wife's van is in the shorter ceiling'd bay to the right, with a roof rack hoist above.
Some day I'll get better pictures up


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

My garage where i can pull my GTI into but cant open the doors.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

i was going to post these in my own garage update thread but i figure i'll add it here:

here's what i have finished so far. the garage is FAR FROM DONE:










view from the inside of the left wall.









closeup of the first piece of artwork: Shin Yoshikawa Porsche Boxster drawing personally autographed by Shin Yoshikawa himself:









next artwork is an autographed fan card from 2005 IndyCar Champion Dan Wheldon. to the left of that is a photograph of the Toyota Eagle autographed by Dan Gurney and his wonderful wife Evi Gurney. her autograph is damn near impossible to get:









to the left of those is the other crown in the collection: a photo autographed by Formula 1 champions Phil Hill(R.I.P.) and Jack Brabham. hunting down these two in order to get this photograph took me two years.









i have some more autographed artwork going up. i'm getting some custom frames made. all the frames in the garage are proudly made in the USA and come from Wholesaleposterframes.com

we are looking into getting tile on the floors. i still have some painting to do as well as new lights to install. it's a work in progress but eventually we want a garage so clean you could practically eat off the floor.

obin :beer:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Obin Robinson said:


> to the left of those is the other crown in the collection: a photo autographed by Formula 1 champions Phil Hill(R.I.P.) and Jack Brabham. hunting down these two in order to get this photograph took me two years.


I'm really not liking you right now, Obin.  That's really cool.

Mine is most certainly a work in progress. We inherited so much stuff that the left bay is nothing but shelving units filled with stuff. We're paring it down, but it's taking a while. The right bay is clearing slowly. On the right side I have my Uncle's old workbench. (He was a great guy and I feel honored having it. Every gouge in it is something he made in his workshop. I got his old wood jawed vice and when I picked up the workbench, it was already set-up to accept his vice. To it's right I have 2 narrow kitchen cabinets spaced apart far enough to accept my two roll-around toolboxes. I have an almost 8 foot countertop on top of them and 4 upper cabinets above them. On the right of that I have a small closet that holds garden tools and my compressor. On the extreme left of that is my other closet holding more garden tools and the breaker box. Off of the garage is my completed (as of today, yeah!) 1/2 bath. I've stated in another thread that I set it up with a handle instead of a doorknob and smooth faucet handles so that I can open it and wash my hands without getting everything greasy. It works great! I had to compensate for a structural weakness caused by half-assed builders by putting a support pole at the front of the right bay, but it leaves enough room for a car and there's enough room in front of the pole for an engine stand. (a _requirement_!)

No pics, as the ceiling is still torn-out from the structural change, and it's still not cleared-out or painted. It is starting to come together, but it's only starting. The great part is that eventually we'll build another garage for me and this one will be for the daily drivers. It won't be any bigger, at 2 1/2 cars, but it will be dedicated to my building hobby.  That means dead-level floors for building/setting suspension and if I can build it big enough, a dedicated engine room. I doubt I'll be able to do that.  Oh well. I don't build that many engines anyway. :beer:


----------



## Curtdoss (May 19, 2008)

The one that has the Bays, Now those Cars Look incredible !!


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)

[/URL]IMG]


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

RS4PD said:


>


does someone know how to obtain banner like these??? i really want some


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

I just spent the last hour going through this thread page by page. Fuking Sick!!!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sicc83 said:


>


nice EK :thumbup:


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> does someone know how to obtain banner like these??? i really want some




http://www.flagscity.com/


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> does someone know how to obtain banner like these??? i really want some


i have that same VW Racing flag for sale if your interested.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

sicc83 said:


>


I really really want some more info and pics on that Yota....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

worth_fixing said:


> does someone know how to obtain banner like these??? i really want some


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...86642QQptZApparelQ5fMerchandise#ht_1218wt_939


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

rsclyrt said:


> I really really want some more info and pics on that Yota....


Here's another pic of it in the garage to keep it on topic. This was before I got the work bench. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

I really need to get some better lighting in my garage.  Some really nice man caves in here. :thumbup:


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> does someone know how to obtain banner like these??? i really want some



All those ones you saw in my garage I found on ebay. I think the Senna one was from ebay brazil and the pininfarina was from ebay UK


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

cros said:


> i have that same VW Racing flag for sale if your interested.


actually, yes; i'm interested!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Uberchad said:


> Not the best photos... It's a 2 and a half stall in the city with a separate furnace and good insulation. Best garage I've had yet.


A photo has never been posted which more perfectly captures the phrase "good times".:laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 3-car garage at home.










I'm able to stuff a 4th car in by bumping the ceiling up and using a lift.










This is the air-conditioned 20' x 60' space that I build things in.










This is part of a 5,000 square foot building where I store cars.










This is another section of the same building.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> I have a 3-car garage at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

the Rebuild


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

Hufeisen said:


> Does anyone know the final verdict of this guy's garage? ..


I think we all decided it's flippin' awesome ..........


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> These were all taken to document everything before a hurricane hit, the garage was never this packed full, the trailer normally was kept outside and the SeaDoo was kept on the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found some better pictures of these two while recovering my old computer. 

Less cluttered,








How the single bay was supposed to look. 









And one more of this one.








:banghead:For not getting any good pictures of the garages empty. 

Bump for more garages!


----------



## DemetriJenkins (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> the Rebuild


amazing.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

DemetriJenkins said:


>


from a car guy no less.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DemetriJenkins said:


>



you stole my garage?


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

I have something someone might want to add to their MAN CAVE / GARAGE 

Hard to get your hands on brand new MICHELIN MAN Lexan plastic sign face 47w X 21.1/2h.










It was made for KEN TOWERY but never got used. It is the face of a neon / led light up sign. The same one you will see at every KEN TOWERY tire shop.

NOW up for bid on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1:grinsanta:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

wow what a thread! You guys have some awesome garages...cant wait to buy my first house :thumbup:


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

any more?:thumbup:


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

ur faster said:


> any more?:thumbup:


 this


----------



## vwshloman (Nov 12, 2005)

Bump.......and does anyone remember the garage where the guy built a light from the front clip of a mk3?? Tfying to find this everywhere.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Obin Robinson said:


> i was going to post these in my own garage update thread but i figure i'll add it here:
> 
> here's what i have finished so far. the garage is FAR FROM DONE:


 You could really use a piece of the Porsche test track on your wall. You can get them for free you know...


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted some on page 2, but my pics are dead and I've changed a lot since then. 




















I really need a small storage shed to keep all of my lawn/yard equipment and tools in... 
The other side-


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

WhiteSlipsWithStickers said:


> I really need a small storage shed to keep all of my lawn/yard equipment and tools in...


 Don't we all? :beer: 

Lookin' good, though. I like the dedicated space for wheels/tires. :thumbup:


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread makes me feel poor.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

WhiteSlipsWithStickers said:


> I really need a small storage shed to keep all of my lawn/yard equipment and tools in...
> The other side-


 nicely organized space. clean EG, too bad it's got a hole in the hood  



Air and water do mix said:


> Don't we all? :beer:
> 
> Lookin' good, though. I like the dedicated space for wheels/tires. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: agreed. I need a better tire/wheel storage solution than this....


----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

the garage 









the man cave!


----------



## WhiteSlipsWithStickers (Jan 2, 2008)

choochoo said:


> nicely organized space. clean EG, too bad it's got a hole in the hood
> 
> :thumbup: agreed. I need a better tire/wheel storage solution than this....
> http://www.pbase.com/ivannachoo/image/119976170/original.jpg


 Thanks! You can build a really simple wall mounted system with just 2x4s and some wood screws.. You could make something similar to this out of wood for cheap and make it whatever size you want. 










I've got an indoor mancave where I play X-Box, cruise the internet, and listen to music too. 



















I just realized it has changed a TON since this picture too. If you can't tell I absolutely hate the color red, and definitely am not a big Honda fan at all.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I took an unfortunate downgrade when my gf decided "things weren't working" and it was her house  

This: 









To this small, cramped, dirty, freezing garage. No electricity so I have to run extension cords which are only good for lights, anything else blows a fuse. It has holes everywhere and is useless in the winter aside from keeping snow off my car. That being said, thankful to even have a space for my car and tools :beer:


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Had no idea Barry owned an airstream, or whatever that is. Looks ace. 

I need to clean out my shxthole of a garage this summer. It's a mess.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> No electricity so I have to run extension cords which are only good for lights, anything else blows a fuse.


 Keep the compressor in the basement and run an air line to the garage. Simple!  :beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wanganrunner said:


> Had no idea Barry owned an airstream, or whatever that is. Looks ace.


 Thanks, 

Only if you have time and snacks. Not for dial-up. 

http://cardomnain.com/ride/340096/5


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Keep the compressor in the basement and run an air line to the garage. Simple!  :beer:


 I has no compressor


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> I has no compressor


 Bummer. Well, you could get one, it'd be cheaper than having electricity put out there! [/silverLining] :beer:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Bummer. Well, you could get one, it'd be cheaper than having electricity put out there! [/silverLining] :beer:


 True, but I'm in an apartment I know I won't be at for long.


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

Not mine per se, but just spent two weeks in December reorganizing our Lemons team's base-of-operations garage. 










































The fruit of our labors is two working 'race cars'


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the first time fitting the car into the garage... There is also a jet ski stuffed sideways behind there. 








I'm super jealous of everyone else's garages as there are some really nice ones:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

Added some storage and cleaned up a little: 











Lawn and garden section:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Some smartphone pics of my father's garage.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

What does your father do for a living? 

Fairly messy in these pics of my parents garage which is where I do most of my work. 

















Nice view though.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

0dd_j0b said:


> What does your father do for a living?


 
Many many years of hard work


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> Many many years of hard work


 I see that. That is one hell of a garage. :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

RQ1 said:


> Some smartphone pics of my father's garage.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OZGpp.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/F7I7x.jpg[/IMG
> ...


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> Many many years of hard work


how many is many and what kind of hard work?

I've been working hard for the better part of 14 years and can't show a garage like that.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

jaystone said:


> how many is many and what kind of hard work?
> 
> I've been working hard for the better part of 14 years and can't show a garage like that.



Ceo. He started his company from the ground up, over twenty five years of hard work.

Here are some pics of us at vir last october.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

what industry? kind of company?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

jaystone said:


> what industry? kind of company?



NDT. That's all the personal info i'm giving out. If you have any questions about the cars i would be happy to answer them.


----------



## onedubdub (Mar 15, 2009)

RQ1 said:


> NDT. That's all the personal info i'm giving out. If you have any questions about the cars i would be happy to answer them.


i have a question about the cars.. can i have one?


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh hey, I have seen that CGT before.

Here is my brother's garage with my crap in it.

Transplant by Motor.Junkie, on Flickr

And my old place in California.

Cramped by Motor.Junkie, on Flickr

And my work. (Buddy's Mk5)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Motorjunkie said:


>



Is that the thompson bmw/nissan shop in doylestown ?


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

Thompson VW, Audi, Porsche. Used to be Holberts.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Motorjunkie said:


> Thompson VW, Audi, Porsche. Used to be Holberts.


I worked in that shop back in '01 when it was bmw on one side and the other side was nissan.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> Many many years of hard work


What kind of Bimota is that?
Cool garage. I REALLY wish I had a straight-in loading garage so I could get a second lift!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

JMURiz said:


> What kind of Bimota is that?
> Cool garage. I REALLY wish I had a straight-in loading garage so I could get a second lift!


Sb4 1100


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> Sb4 1100


Very cool, italian looks/chassis and that tank of a Suzuki 1100 engine :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> Ceo. He started his company from the ground up, over twenty five years of hard work.


Good for him. :beer:

Just 15 years to go for me, then.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

JMURiz said:


> Very cool, italian looks/chassis and that tank of a Suzuki 1100 engine :thumbup:


Yep, you know your bikes :thumbup:
It dynoed at 189hp at pocono


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Very old picture of the garage I grew up with:










And the cave in the basement for the little cars:










Currently have no garage and no cave


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

RQ1, your act is hard to follow, well your fathers.

my little sanctuary 









the tool collection, those are all metric, i have never worked on american cars, so all the standard tools are in a box. mostly craftsmen, some ace hardware, like 10 snap on bits. 
Thats annabelle, to the right. 









i love things on wheels, makes getting around easy, as you see space is tight 









Super beetle project 


















all thats left is timing belt and flywheel/ clutch


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

there are some sweet setups


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Fast Eddie GTI said:


> Here's my work in progress.
> Bay #1


SOooo clean!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I rent a corner of my friend's shop.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

this thread rocks :beer:


----------



## mike_A3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I just started doing up my little one car garage with a little floor epoxy. Two coats of clear to go, and I'm done! The little in wall heatpump was probably the best thing that I did to the garage, besides lighting. check out the progress....


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

MOAR! 

This thread is great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

anything new?:thumbup:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Krazee said:


>


That's a cool garage!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i'm nowhere near finished yet, just getting settled into the new house/shop.

30 x 40 with 14ft ceiling.
-T5HO highbay lighting (100fc average witht he cars in there)
-24,000 BTU heat pump for heating and cooling
-4ft deep, 12ft long, 3.5ft wide pit
-multiple 240v outlets for my welder and compressor.


----------



## nismor32 (Jan 16, 2008)

While I'm happy with my 1 car garage which is big enough for the miata, sometimes I wish I had space for another project. Unless I pack the miata outside which ain't happening, no new projects for a while.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

In progress. August completion?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy crap! That's huge!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> -4ft deep, 12ft long, 3.5ft wide pit


Al, pics of the pit?


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

Cool garage and cars! Any concerns about not bolting the lifts to the floor? I wouldn't imagine that a four post lift is going anywhere, but it does come with bolt holes. 



RQ1 said:


> Many many years of hard work


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Markos said:


> Cool garage and cars! Any concerns about not bolting the lifts to the floor? I wouldn't imagine that a four post lift is going anywhere, but it does come with bolt holes.


These lifts often come with rollers. There is no need at all to bolt them to the floor. What would that accomplish on a 4 post lift?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Markos said:


> Cool garage and cars! Any concerns about not bolting the lifts to the floor? I wouldn't imagine that a four post lift is going anywhere, but it does come with bolt holes.


The reasoning for the lift to be bolted to the floor is to prevent shifting. It does shift a very small amount over a long period of time. It's not a big concern. When the new garage is done being built we're going to bolt them down, just because we're having two more lifts beside them.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Holy crap! That's huge!


Yeah, but the layout is terrible. Those 2X4s make it impossible to even walk through, not to mention trying to put a car in there!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you bolt them down you will find that they easily jam up due to the uprights not being perfectly level. If the uprights are't perfectly plumb you will rear away the rub strips way-prematurely.

You can bolt them to the floor, but don't tighten the bolts as these lifts needs a small degree of flexibility to work properly. Also, drill the holes when the lift are in the down position or nothing will line up.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

One day.........


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> You can bolt them to the floor, but don't tighten the bolts as these lifts needs a small degree of flexibility to work properly


That's the direction we're taking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Al, pics of the pit?


I've never taken any of the pit itself.
Its under the covers.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Holy crap! That's huge!


2100 sf, including bathroom and small storage room. Hopefully room for 9 cars plus cabinets, a poker table, a TV area, a small refrig, some tire racks, an EV charging station, and a couch for sleeping on when my wife gets mad at me for being a car geek. Luckily rare, she's an understanding woman.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

RQ1, great work! keep doing whatever your doing!:thumbup:


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

love this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I've never taken any of the pit itself.
> Its under the covers.


:thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Bump for more garages, as I just closed on my first house and I'm psyched to get started on this: 










(bike isn't mine)


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

I am soooo jelly to all of you who have a car lift! I share a two car garage with my neighbor. There is very limited accessibility due to the entrance being at a dead end back alley. There is VERY little room to maneuver. Putting up a lift there would make it impossible to park a second car.  

I might look into scissor lifts or a lift table, but that'll be costly.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vasillalov said:


> Putting up a lift there would make it impossible to park a second car.


Are you sure?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's a shot after I painted the floor.








And more recently . . .


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

TigerinColorado said:


> Found this unfinished 'tits up' builder house (as is) while looking with a realtor. Check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone ever play the map "estate" from modern warfare 2?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Are you sure?


I've seen those. The problem is that I would have to drive over this thing every single time I pull in and pull out. Also, this does not seem to be a low-clearance lift either.  I think the best option for me would be a scissor lift which I'd store vertically next to a wall when the lift is not in use.


----------



## Orzel Bialy (Oct 3, 2011)

This was just posted on Yahoo's front page...[video]http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/real-life-batcave-6-million-garage-features-rv-211916253.html[/video]


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Orzel Bialy said:


> This was just posted on Yahoo's front page...[video]http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/real-life-batcave-6-million-garage-features-rv-211916253.html[/video]


So 3 days ago.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Fast Eddie GTI said:


> Here's my work in progress.
> Bay #1





Jman5000 said:


> Mine in use


This thread is full of win :thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

vasillalov said:


> I've seen those. The problem is that I would have to drive over this thing every single time I pull in and pull out. Also, this does not seem to be a low-clearance lift either.  I think the best option for me would be a scissor lift which I'd store vertically next to a wall when the lift is not in use.


I plan on getting this one:

http://www.maxjaxusa.com/


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome Thread :thumbup::thumbup:

Any suggestions for a tool chest/small rolling tool box for automotive tools. 500 or less.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

it ain't much, just a 2 car garage with a low ceiling but it's allowing me to build this:










2L 16vt syncro.

gonna be fun when it's done....i hope


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

chaugner said:


> tiny one car garage for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this lift!!! what is it?!


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

Just renovated the garage last summer... This is the before:










and the after:










Something will be done about the floor this spring.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Really nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

That's impressive.  It looked like a dungeon before.


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

Yavuz said:


> Just renovated the garage last summer... This is the before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like the scoot, I have one myself:thumbup:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

^^ awesome improvements. i'm also curious what lift the audi TT is on above...


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

quinntendopower1 said:


> my friends garage. needless to say, it puts all others to shame. a LIFT, room for at least 8 cars, every tool you could ever need, snap on EVERYTHING, tig welder, huge air compressor, sandblaster, metal brakes, heated floors, lathe, parts washer, powdercoater, tons of random accessories, parts etc etc etc!
> crazy big garage, everything you'd almost ever need too.













that's my dream garage right there.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yavuz said:


> Just renovated the garage last summer...
> Something will be done about the floor this spring.


 Yavuz: GREAT work on the garage, the paint and the lights are classic and make the place look terrific. I'm curious about your plans for the flooring...I am in the process of choosing the floor paint for mine. My contractor uses "Roll-On-Rock" products and he suggests I go wit the larger paint flakes. Not sure how I feel about the larger flakes, because I always like the small-flake epoxies I see. 

So will yours be epoxy? Race-Deck? Other? Thanks!!


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## torquepower85 (Aug 17, 2010)

whitekryptonite said:


> I want this lift!!! what is it?!


 
I believe it is: BendPak MD-6XP 


I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yavuz: GREAT work on the garage, the paint and the lights are classic and make the place look terrific. I'm curious about your plans for the flooring...I am in the process of choosing the floor paint for mine. My contractor uses "Roll-On-Rock" products and he suggests I go wit the larger paint flakes. Not sure how I feel about the larger flakes, because I always like the small-flake epoxies I see.
> 
> So will yours be epoxy? Race-Deck? Other? Thanks!!


 Thanks a lot! Still haven't decided on the flooring yet. I've done a ton of research on it and still haven't been able to make up my mind. There are pros and cons to both epoxy or racedeck. Going epoxy is going to be considerably cheaper, but I have concerns about how long it will last. There's some moisture that comes up from the ground and I'm afraid the epoxy is just going to peel away after a while. I like the racedeck flooring a lot, but it's going to be around $1500 to do the whole floor and that's more than I'd like to go. 

I might just go the cheap route and epoxy it soon. If it starts to peel away or fall apart on me, I can always just put the racedeck over it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yavuz said:


> I might just go the cheap route and epoxy it soon. If it starts to peel away or fall apart on me, I can always just put the racedeck over it.


 I was going to mention that! 

The only thing I don't like about Racedeck is that if you spill something (I don't mean just a whew drips, here) it would have to get under the Racedeck. That's probably not a huge deal, but hey, it's a consideration. :beer: 

Agreed about the awesome garage! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yavuz said:


> Going epoxy is going to be considerably cheaper, but I have concerns about how long it will last. There's some moisture that comes up from the ground and I'm afraid the epoxy is just going to peel away after a while.


 According to my guy, the Roll-On-Rock product is less likely to peel or fade or have issues with tire heat. Check this website - it shows some of the "larger" flake styles I am considering...brown and tan mixed. And if you are doing it yourself, I understand the 2-step process for this product is much easier. Not sure about the concrete prep work upfront, though... 

http://versatilebuildingproducts.com/garage-flooring


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

bump?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

torquepower85 said:


> I believe it is: BendPak MD-6XP
> 
> 
> I've been wrong before though.


Looks a little different but I can't tell from the pics. I take either though


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Mk1 fa'days said:


>


:laugh: I think this is the average garage for many of us, not really the dream garage.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> In progress. August completion?


UPDATE: Progress continues on the new garage - painting the inside now...










And on the outside, stucco and rock being applied, roof is on...










Now to create the walkway between the house and garage....luckily I live in good weather!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> UPDATE: Progress continues on the new garage - painting the inside now...


Well, I'm glad you got those 2X4s out of the way.  What do you plan on putting in there?

That will be a sweet setup. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Not much, but gets the job done:


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

There are some really cool garages in here.

:thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, I'm glad you got those 2X4s out of the way.  What do you plan on putting in there?


Yeah, I kept hitting my damned head on those things! I'll be sure to post a finalized pic once cabinets and lights are in. The A/V guy came today to start installing sound system and TV, plus CCTV cameras, security, flamethrowers, land mines.

The garage will host a mix of homeless cars...now sitting in my warehouse. Daily drivers, racers, a couple oldies. Many of which have been posted in various forums on TCL (two of which seem to be hated by certain TCLers). I'll post a pic once they are all in. One vehicle will have to sleep outside, but I'll make sure it has a puppy for company...


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> UPDATE: Progress continues on the new garage - painting the inside now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
this is why i am toughing out our starter home for a few more years. I want to build our next house and it will have room for at least 6 cars and a lift. My brother has this currently and i drool every time i am over there.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yeah, I kept hitting my damned head on those things!


:laugh: 



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The A/V guy came today to start installing sound system and TV, plus CCTV cameras, security,* flamethrowers, land mines*.


Awesome. Land mines (and bear traps) are tricky, though. You gotta remember they're there or they'll get _you_ too!  :beer:

Also: What? No moat? Jack Benny would not be impressed.


----------



## torquepower85 (Aug 17, 2010)

> Awesome. Land mines (and bear traps) are tricky, though. You gotta remember they're there or they'll get you too!
> 
> Also: What? No moat? Jack Benny would not be impressed.


lol


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow some really nice garages. Really starting to get jealous.

I can't post my own for years (still living with the old folks)

Keep them coming :beer:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

in for later. opcorn:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

mine sucks, but I keep it clean and organized. 

We are thinking about renting this condo and getting a house next year so debating on putting up the wheel rack


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

BluMagic said:


> mine sucks, but I keep it clean and organized.


Beautiful car, which MAKES the garage! :thumbup:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

It's a friggin' mess right now, but it's where I go to hide. 



















One more room left to renovate, then it's garage time!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

BluMagic said:


> mine sucks, but I keep it clean and organized.
> 
> We are thinking about renting this condo and getting a house next year so debating on putting up the wheel rack


what's wrong with the focus on this picture?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Triumph said:


> what's wrong with the focus on this picture?


iPhone post-processing meant to imitate tilt-shift but it's been applied the wrong direction :laugh:


----------



## _MASH_ (May 25, 2010)

Krazee said:


> I plan on getting this one:
> 
> http://www.maxjaxusa.com/


costco has it :thumbup:
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC22577-Cat21277&topnav=


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn I need a house.... and some land to build my garage/loft chill zone.


Good stuff!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

_MASH_ said:


> costco has it :thumbup:


MASH, love your garage, and that MaxJax lift is awesome! Did you install bolt "sleeves" in the concrete in order for those bolts to work?


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Where I hang out most day's :beer:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

in for later


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

Krazee said:


> I plan on getting this one:
> 
> http://www.maxjaxusa.com/


what's wrong with your garage door? why is there wood pieces there?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

some amazing garages in here.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Here's our garage.. it's a disaster right now, stuff all over the place, and we haven't started putting stuff on the upper shelves of the pallet rack. Some of the junk in there is going to go into the other garage, like the two old red toolboxes, and the table saws, etc. The lift has an air/hydraulic bridge jack that you can't see




























We're picking up some vintage equipment, got a 1939 delta metal bandsaw, a 70's? delta drill press, a 1904 p&w lathe so far. We have an old 60 gallon 2 stage compressor in the other garage that is going to get moved into this one, it'll be up on a shelf above the side exit door


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

A work in progress, still needs more shelves, more parts and more cars


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

So glad this thread came to the top, dad came to me this week asking for help turing their 20'x40' detached barn into a man cave/garage. I'm starting the sketches now, hopefully will have some progress to post within a decent timeframe.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

matty_peppers said:


> So glad this thread came to the top, dad came to me this week asking for help turing their 20'x40' detached barn into a man cave/garage. I'm starting the sketches now, hopefully will have some progress to post within a decent timeframe.


Google "show us your man castle, advrider forum" and take the longest thread that comes up- that thread has some incredible garages


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a good idea of what I want it to look like, but I need help as to the shop area of the place, so I will spend a while browsing that.


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is my two car! This house was built in the 40's. Originally there was a single car, the bay on the right was added at another time. The two bays are divided by a cinder block wall with a small very old door separating the two bays. The left door was fixed shut, I have no idea for how long. All the windows are boarded up too. We are only renting so I'm not going crazy with it. Plus side is that the landlord is down for any fixing up I do and will take off any investment I make (well most of them).

From the outside:









From the front middle:









Front corner:









Rear corner, Note the craptastic garage door:









Access to the attic: 









To the East:









To the West:









We plan on staying here for awhile so we can continue to save for our own place, or possibly purchase this house. So far I have replaced the Broken garage door and cleaned the left bay out. It has been bored up for years. Plus side is the bench and shelves that someone once built. I also have my cunstruction friends keeping eyes peeled for good windows so I can replace the broken boarded up old junk. Im also going to rewire the garage in the next few weeks. Its been rewired once already but half assed and the original stuff is still there too. Very bad job I might add. There was also enough sheets to hang on the ceiling and a 5 gallon bucket of white paint too. All the walls and ceiling will get a white wash.

Not shown is the right side bay which has all the bicycles, kids toys, ramps, lawn junk....

I'll update this week!

-Kevin B.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

windhys said:


> what's wrong with your garage door? why is there wood pieces there?


Not my garage, just some picture of eBay.

I want to get that lift though.


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

khuygie88 said:


> Google "show us your man castle, advrider forum" and take the longest thread that comes up- that thread has some incredible garages


Damn you for killing most of my evening! 


:banghead:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris Stack said:


> Damn you for killing most of my evening!
> 
> 
> :banghead:


If you made it through that thread in an evening, I'm impressed!

I love the variety in there.


----------



## _MASH_ (May 25, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> MASH, love your garage, and that MaxJax lift is awesome! Did you install bolt "sleeves" in the concrete in order for those bolts to work?


Sorry it's not my garage.... just posting a link for the lift...

here's another interesting one...
http://teamspeed.com/forums/garage-forum/74023-cfcs-new-garage-thread-lots-photos.html
:beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My workspaces:


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> My workspaces:


71 maverick?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes sir. Also have a 70 parts car. We also own that Suburban and there's another Suburban and our truck and trailer there now.


----------



## 08 MKV GTI (Aug 3, 2009)

What kind of man has so little control of his own being that to remind himself he is a man, a room is set up in his own house where manly items are set up out of sight from the black widow spouse taking up the rest of the house. Enough mancaves, lets see some MANsions.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Update on garage build: just had the cabinets and stainless steel bench-top installed. Interior lights next week and then epoxy flooring. Taking too long, but we will be there soon!


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

No worries taking too long, at the end of the day it's the outcome that matters.. Damn, that bench is legit..


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Update on garage build: just had the cabinets and stainless steel bench-top installed. Interior lights next week and then epoxy flooring. Taking too long, but we will be there soon!


That is really nice!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

08 MKV GTI said:


> What kind of man has so little control of his own being that to remind himself he is a man, a room is set up in his own house where manly items are set up out of sight from the black widow spouse taking up the rest of the house.


Seriously?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I make the most of the space I have.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Half of my lock-up is coming along..  We'll get up shelves on the other side of the garage by the next week and sort all the mess out.. Do some welding on the red car and get the interior in.. Get my Mk2 winter stored in another building and get my Mk3 inside here.. I'd rather have a Ferrari 308 tucked inside but one thing at the time.. :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ very nice!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

eiriksmil said:


> Half of my lock-up is coming along..  We'll get up shelves on the other side of the garage by the next week and sort all the mess out.. Do some welding on the red car and get the interior in.. Get my Mk2 winter stored in another building and get my Mk3 inside here.. I'd rather have a Ferrari 308 tucked inside but one thing at the time.. :laugh:


What is the red car?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Srbgti said:


> What is the red car?


Looks like a Daihatsu Charade :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

The garage floor epoxy paint is now finished in medium brown with tan, black, white flakes. Lights to be installed this week. Cars in by end of November!


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ that's nicer than the inside of my house. and my house is pretty nice.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are some interesting light fixtures. Why so many sockets?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> ^ very nice!


If that was directed at my lock up, thanks man 



mikegilbert said:


> Looks like a Daihatsu Charade :thumbup:


The red car is indeed a 93 Daihatsu Charade. The white car behind it is an 81 Charade :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks all for the feedback... and Erik: I also agree on your very nice "lock-up". I just wonder: who exactly is getting locked up? You or the cars? I like all the seating options! I'll come drink a beer in those seats while you work on the collection.

To Barry: We had a decent discussion on lighting options in a thread title "Can lights vs fluorescent tubes in garage". As I mentioned there, the ending set-up for me was 18 large ceiling cans (using compact CFLs), 10 mini ceiling cans, plus 3 large "drum" lights (6 x 100W each) down the center and 12 wall sconces. It should light up well, being able to dim and select lighting to show cars or wall art, or have a poker party, etc. For working on the cars, I will have a portable high-intensity tower unit I can move around. 140 amp panel in the garage will also ensure I can charge electric cars. Luckily, I also have 11.2 kw of solar to make it all "free" electricity ;-).


----------



## GoRacers (Nov 1, 2011)

Doesn't really compare to some of the stuff in the this thread, but here's my 2.5-car detached garage:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a massive garage. You must be anxious for it to be done.



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The garage floor epoxy paint is now finished in medium brown with tan, black, white flakes. Lights to be installed this week. Cars in by end of November!


Since this thread has been bumped, how's your garage looking?


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

So much motivation in one thread. Keep 'em coming. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

my garage 
Simple but i work allot on cars in there..


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

RQ1 said:


> Just broke ground on the new 6,500 sq. ft. garage. Stopped by over the weekend to check it out and snapped some pics with my cell. Updates will be slow. I'll post more details about the garage at a later time. Here's some pictures.


 are you building your own race track too???


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

newb question; what's the benefit of an epoxy/painted/treated floor? Looking to spruce up my 1 car attached garage this spring... though finishing the drywall is the first thing on the list.

Any any reccomendations for cheap DIY storage? Looking at ceiling mounted... something to hang over the garage door for tire/snowboard storage stuff.

edit: I'm out of wall space... but open to suggestions for that too (box storage)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

koston. said:


> newb question; what's the benefit of an epoxy/painted/treated floor?


 Non porous, stops fluids on the surface. Basically it will remain clean.


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

koston. said:


> newb question; what's the benefit of an epoxy/painted/treated floor? Looking to spruce up my 1 car attached garage this spring... though finishing the drywall is the first thing on the list.
> 
> Any any reccomendations for cheap DIY storage? Looking at ceiling mounted... something to hang over the garage door for tire/snowboard storage stuff.
> 
> edit: I'm out of wall space... but open to suggestions for that too (box storage)


Epoxy doesn't stain or absorb fluids, and it looks nice. Those are the important aspects to it. 

For above-the-door storage, you can use 2x4s to make rails, that you can slide Rubbermaid bins into. It's ghetto, but really really cheap. I wouldn't put tires up there though, they're pretty heavy...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> Just broke ground on the new 6,500 sq. ft. garage.


I'm jealous.:thumbup:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Benkennedy11 said:


> For above-the-door storage, you can use 2x4s to make rails, that you can slide Rubbermaid bins into. It's ghetto, but really really cheap. I wouldn't put tires up there though, they're pretty heavy...


all depends on how you mount it to ceiling. what do you have above? roof trusses? floor? if you have a floor, you can hand some serious weight, no different that just dumping in on the floor above, assuming a proper connection of course.... bottom span of a roof truss i imagine can hold serious weight too but would likely require more thought in terms of connection points and distribution of loads...

no matter what you do, tie into the framing above, if all you're doing is nailing into drywall from underneath, don't be surprised stuff falls on your head!!! 

and as mister holmes says, glue and screw!

some pretty serious setups in here  i can only dream of the day when we can get outta the city and i can build a spread like that! (or a different place in the city with a spot for a big ass detached....)


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

it's not much, but it's enough to work on my bikes. The only downside is it's a few miles from my house (renting one of my buddy's spare garages)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The garage floor epoxy paint is now finished in medium brown with tan, black, white flakes. Lights to be installed this week. Cars in by end of November!


N. V. S.

Very nice! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

mad8vskillz said:


> it's not much, but it's enough to work on my bikes. The only downside is it's a few miles from my house (renting one of my buddy's spare garages)


 Nice! Both SVs?


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

khuygie88 said:


> Nice! Both SVs?


 the left sv was my buddy's (he crashed it and was keeping it there until fixed). 
I have the SV(now S'ed) an nsr 50 and a crf100 for minigp racing


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Drive-in movies, man-cave style, popcorn optional:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Drive-in movies, man-cave style, popcorn optional:


 that is sooo beautiful. great job (and nice ride as well) 
this would also make an excellent party room if a big empty space is needed for something


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Drive-in movies, man-cave style, popcorn optional:


 That's my dream. A garage with an attached house.:thumbup: 

What's the house look like?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

@Dave 

Absolutely beautiful garage, nice work. 




choochoo said:


> are you building your own race track too???


 I wish


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

mad8vskillz said:


>


 its sad, but thanks to a few jerks, thats what people thing when they see a motorcycle


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Dave, congrats man. It came out great, looking forward to seeing the whole stable in their mansion. Your garage is nicer than most people's living room.. Or maybe I'm biased


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, very nice of y'all! 
@barry: house? What house? Who needs a house? 
@madskills: party in the garage is a must. Ride the 'Zuki out to NorCal for the inauguration party. 
@erik: to be honest, my living room has never been as clean as the garage. Stable moves next week.


----------



## usafstud (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is my diverse garage. It is our first house we owned. We park the Mazda 6 and F150 outside.


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Drive-in movies, man-cave style, popcorn optional:


This is bugging the hell out of me and I'm feeling retarded... What kind of car is that? I thought it was a Fisker Latigo at first.

Edit: Looks like it is a Latigo, a later model or something? Either way it's one of the most gorgeous designs I've ever seen.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mojocoggo said:


> This is bugging the hell out of me and I'm feeling retarded... What kind of car is that? I thought it was a *Fisker Latigo* at first. Some kind of Alfa?


You had it right.


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

LethaOne said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *gtivr4* »_A work in progress (both the man cave and the car):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you look familiar........


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Drive-in movies, man-cave style, popcorn optional:


Just make sure noone Darwin's themselves with the garage doors closed and movie running..


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

TheOrange said:


> Just make sure noone *Shain Gandee's* themselves with the garage doors closed and movie running..


FTFY... too soon? :wave:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

whitekryptonite said:


> I want this lift!!! what is it?!


Me two, that's sweet


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

mojocoggo said:


> This is bugging the hell out of me and I'm feeling retarded... What kind of car is that? I thought it was a Fisker Latigo at first.
> Edit: Looks like it is a Latigo, a later model or something? Either way it's one of the most gorgeous designs I've ever seen.


Yes, you are correct. Here's an angle where you see the name badge... and its nice wide rear end. BTW, there were no "later models", as they ultimately made just one Fisker Latigo. This is badged as #001 of 150, but the other 149 were never ordered nor built.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Owning some fairly rare cars I would officially refer to that one as "rare". There are not many cars I would assign that tag to.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> @barry: house? What house? Who needs a house?


I've been spending so much time in my storage building, putting the '41 Ford pick-up back together, that I'm thinking about sleeping there. However, since she won't sleep here I'll have to take a break every once in a while.

I was just telling someone that had I known 20 years ago that I was going to have 10 cars my home would have been 3 levels, instead of two, the third being a lowest level of pure car storage. Although, that probably wouldn't have been enough and I still would have needed a shop where I could bend and cut metal with flame and do all the dangerous stuff I would never do at home.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yes, you are correct. Here's an angle where you see the name badge... and its nice wide rear end. BTW, there were no "later models", as they ultimately made just one Fisker Latigo. This is badged as #001 of 150, but the other 149 were never ordered nor built.


The Car Lounge consistently delivers. :thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yes, you are correct. Here's an angle where you see the name badge... and its nice wide rear end. BTW, there were no "later models", as they ultimately made just one Fisker Latigo. This is badged as #001 of 150, but the other 149 were never ordered nor built.



Just saw this and decided to look it up on Wikipedia just for ****s and giggles. Came across this:

Latigo CS #001

The only customer car ordered was based on a BMW M6. Based on this original Fisker Purchase Order, the Southern California customer ordered the car with Custom Trim package and upgraded 665HP engine package on March 27, 2007. The car was sold to its second owner in late 2011, and is now part of a private collection.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

neu318 said:


> Just saw this and decided to look it up on Wikipedia just for ****s and giggles. Came across this:
> 
> Latigo CS #001
> 
> The only customer car ordered was based on a BMW M6. Based on this original Fisker Purchase Order, the Southern California customer ordered the car with Custom Trim package and upgraded 665HP engine package on March 27, 2007. The car was sold to its second owner in late 2011, and is now part of a private collection.











we're not worthy


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> I was just telling someone that had I known 20 years ago that I was going to have 10 cars my home would have been 3 levels, instead of two, the third being a lowest level of pure car storage. Although, that probably wouldn't have been enough and I still would have needed a shop where I could bend and cut metal with flame and do all the dangerous stuff I would never do at home.


I'm not as handy as you and I know better than to do much metal-bending flame work in the garage! But I still believe it should be a bit removed from the house, just for purposes of escapism! I just did some work on my Datsun today and snapped this pic in front of the garage… you see the house is far enough away - up the hill from the garage.. a good buffer on poker nights, too!


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got into mine. The neighbor is selling his house so all the stuff next to my car is his.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

RQ1 said:


> Just broke ground on the new 6,500 sq. ft. garage. Stopped by over the weekend to check it out and snapped some pics with my cell. Updates will be slow. I'll post more details about the garage at a later time. Here's some pictures.


 :thumbup::thumbup: Congrats! I hope to see some updates soon! Is this near the Lehigh Valley? If so, I'm inviting myself over for snacks and beer when its done. :laugh: 

I'll have to post pics soon- the dern garden stuff has a tendency to take over valuable space in the garage and make it look 100 times more disorganized than it really is. The whole "trying to make money" thing gets in the way of my garage time. Damn.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

geofftii2002 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Congrats! I hope to see some updates soon! Is this near the Lehigh Valley? If so, I'm inviting myself over for snacks and beer when its done. :laugh:
> 
> I'll have to post pics soon- the dern garden stuff has a tendency to take over valuable space in the garage and make it look 100 times more disorganized than it really is. The whole "trying to make money" thing gets in the way of my garage time. Damn.


 Sorry man, no significant updates at this time. Everything is at a standstill, it has been a long winter as you know. The garage is located in malvern. When the garage is finished you're welcome to stop by anytime  

Some details about the garage: 

Fully functional bays- lifts, air, tools, engine hoist, welder, etc. Heated floor never below 60 deg. (great for winter) heat and a/c 

Full drainage system in middle of the shop for degreasing/washing the cars in the winter season. 

We will be able to drive the 70 ft. trailer rig into the garage for parking and to load the cars for track events. 

As for the second floor,. not sure about that yet. Maybe like a lounge area for watching the races. 

Sorry for the lack of updates as this a very very slow process.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Picked this up for the garage last weekend-


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

go ahead, be jealous  

 

 

i'll come clean, its where i work, but its 4 doors down from my house and whenever were closed (weekends and weekdays after 5) it becomes my shop :laugh:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Photo taken by Atl Atl a few weeks ago; doing a little routine maintenance.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

moved into the house about a month ago, so I still have a lot of work to do. 

the "shop" 30x60-3 seperate rooms 
 

 

the house also has an attached 2 bay garage


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

subd


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

RQ1 said:


> Sorry man, no significant updates at this time. Everything is at a standstill, it has been a long winter as you know. The garage is located in malvern. When the garage is finished you're welcome to stop by anytime


 As in pa? I just moved to downingtown, been working in malvern for 3 years and finally decided I needed to move closer.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

Wife and Ijust bought a house, this is the shop/garage that came with it. 30x50, metal roof, infloor heat, snowmelt, bathroom, deep work sink, loft.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

...Im hoping to post a picture of my very first garage in the next week or so(fingers crossed) ...There are a lot of great ideas here . And it seems an epoxy floor is the way to go.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> go ahead, be jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's cool, but what's with the rust heaps on the lifts :laugh:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Here it is when it is mostly cleaned up.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

turtledub said:


> Here it is when it is mostly cleaned up.


Nevar Loose or Nevar Lose?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Some nice garages up in here!

Dave, you've got something special with that Latigo, and the garage is ridiculous.

Someday... when I own a bigger house...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Tripicana said:


> Wife and Ijust bought a house, this is the shop/garage that came with it. 30x50, metal roof, infloor heat, snowmelt, bathroom, deep work sink, loft.


Nice score!  :beer:

I love the in-floor heat. It would scare me if I got a crack anywhere in the concrete, but man, it's space efficient, is everywhere and keeps your feet warm. Sweeeeeeet. :beer: :thumbup:

I love the bigger door for trucks/equipment/boats/whatever you want, too. 

Are you going to paint, finish the ceiling and/or coat the floor before you move in or do you have to save your pennies first? The only thing I'd likely change is to harden that half wall in the loft. I'd want a bit more structure to be safe and I wouldn't want stuff to roll underneath that gap and hit my car or my head!  :thumbup:

I also think it's awesome that you can play basketball and have a laundry area in there and that doesn't even make a dent in the available room! :thumbup:


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Nevar Loose or Nevar Lose?


FWD VW, nevar LOOSE, always understeer. (Runs and hides):laugh:

:thumbup:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Nevar Loose or Nevar Lose?


Should have been "Nevar Going Anywhere".



It started out as a joke because parts would just fall off the car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Basil Fawlty said:


> Nevar Loose or Nevar Lose?


NevAr loose is the standard spelling, brah.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Tripicana said:


> Wife and Ijust bought two houses; one for her, and one for me.


FTFY. :laugh:

That's one hell of a man cave! Nice find!


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Soon I will be upgrading. Currently I have a small two car garage, no automatic doors, no workspace. Just a place to park and store things. Now I will have a great space along with a shed in back for all the outdoor tools. Should be a good platform to work with.

Upgrade!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

mad8vskillz said:


> it's cool, but what's with the rust heaps on the lifts :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Tornado2dr said:


> FWD VW, nevar LOOSE, always understeer. (Runs and hides):laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:


I know you are joking but I disagree. The MK4 is extremely tailhappy under braking, so much so that I've done some unintentional lawn mowing with it.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Tornado2dr said:


> FWD VW, nevar LOOSE, always understeer. (Runs and hides):laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:


technically it's "never tight" (tight car oversteer, loose car understeer) but that's in nascar/indy terms


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

mad8vskillz said:


> technically it's "never tight" (tight car oversteer, loose car understeer) but that's in nascar/indy terms


No


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

clutchrider said:


> Soon I will be upgrading. Currently I have a small two car garage, no automatic doors, no workspace. Just a place to park and store things. Now I will have a great space along with a shed in back for all the outdoor tools. Should be a good platform to work with.
> 
> Upgrade!
> *pics of garage


Do you mean that since you have the shed the garage will become more upgraded car/man cave or you're building a second garage? I read that both ways. :beer:

With everything else gone, there's much you can do with that space, that's for sure. It's roughly the size of mine, but I don't have mine nearly as cleared out yet. I keep trying to get the wife to disperse more of the stuff that she's saving for her e-bay account, as she's working so much she can't operate it right now. If/when that ever happens I'll have a much easier time, especially if I build a shed, too.

We've talked about adding a second garage, expanding the living space and making a new deck/patio area, but at that point it will probably be more practical to simply move. We may do so in a year or two. If so, her workspace, kitchen and my garage will be the dominating factors.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

landstuhltaylor said:


> The MK4 is extremely tailhappy under braking, so much so that I've done some unintentional lawn mowing with it.


so is the f550 fire suppression verhicle we have at njmp. It's not because it's a good handling vehicle, it's because it weighs too much.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

mad8vskillz said:


> technically it's "never tight" (tight car oversteer, loose car understeer) but that's in nascar/indy terms





landstuhltaylor said:


> No


yep, you're right. i got crossed up. it's tight car does not want to oversteer, loose car does not want to understeer :beer:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Technically someone drew a c0ck and balls in the dust and that is what I did to cover it up.


Now back to the garage pics.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Do you mean that since you have the shed the garage will become more upgraded car/man cave or you're building a second garage? I read that both ways. :beer:
> 
> With everything else gone, there's much you can do with that space, that's for sure. It's roughly the size of mine, but I don't have mine nearly as cleared out yet. I keep trying to get the wife to disperse more of the stuff that she's saving for her e-bay account, as she's working so much she can't operate it right now. If/when that ever happens I'll have a much easier time, especially if I build a shed, too.
> 
> We've talked about adding a second garage, expanding the living space and making a new deck/patio area, but at that point it will probably be more practical to simply move. We may do so in a year or two. If so, her workspace, kitchen and my garage will be the dominating factors.


The pics are of the new garage so nothing in them is mine. Currently the small box that holds our two cars also holds all my outdoor lawn and garden stuff so I can now in the new home move that all to the shed. That leaves space for a workbench, car care, etc. first thing is to paint it flat white and get some lighting installed. Some big fluorescents should do well.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

clutchrider said:


> The pics are of the new garage so nothing in them is mine...


Gotcha.

I'd recommend a glossier white over matte. It's easier to clean if you get things greasy. :beer:

It looks to be a good space.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I'd recommend a glossier white over matte. It's easier to clean if you get things greasy. :beer:
> 
> It looks to be a good space.


Eventually some epoxy coating on the floor would be nice too. I'll look into the glossy instead :thumbup:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Nothing special, it does what I need it to though. Ugly ass paint needs to be powerwashed off and the logs need to be stained to match the house. No idea why someone painted the garage. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Grain_Belt (May 5, 2011)

*AutoMotorPlex*

http://automotorplex.com/

Just outside of Minneapolis MN. “Garage Condo’s”


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SVTDanny said:


> Nothing special, it does what I need it to though. Ugly ass paint needs to be powerwashed off and the logs need to be stained to match the house. No idea why someone painted the garage. :banghead::banghead:


The initial pic made that look like siding, so I wasn't sure what you mean at first. The interior shots made it apparent, though. 

Yeah, that's really, really hard to figure out. :screwy:

I'd imagine you'll need some sort of chemical stripper on that to get it off of there.  Well, you _could_ paint the house to match.  :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

clutchrider said:


> Eventually some epoxy coating on the floor would be nice too. I'll look into the glossy instead :thumbup:


I need to get my floor done, too. 

Don't go high-gloss, just a semi-gloss/gloss in high quality paint should do it. Cheap paint doesn't clean-up well. :beer:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'd imagine you'll need some sort of chemical stripper on that to get it off of there.  Well, you _could_ paint the house to match.  :laugh:



Yeah, I'm dreading having to deal with it. I've flaked a bit of it off by hand and I'm hopeful that a powerwasher will blow it off of there. Of course then the doors probably won't close for a few months since the logs will swell up. 

I guess it would be easier to just paint the house. :laugh:


----------



## Spray` (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow I wonder how much those cost.

Want.



Grain_Belt said:


> http://automotorplex.com/
> 
> Just outside of Minneapolis MN. “Garage Condo’s”


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> NevAr loose is the standard *mis*spelling, brah.


*fYP* bruh :thumbup:


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SVTDanny said:


> I guess it would be easier to just paint the house. :laugh:


NOOOOOOooooooo! 



Basil Fawlty said:


> *fYP* bruh :thumbup:


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

While mine is nothing special, it's been one of the best decisions I've ever made. Prior to this any time I wanted to do anything I had to haul my tools down from a 3rd floor apartment through a narrow stairwell, then bring it all back up. There was no driveway so there were occasions I was crawling around under the car while the nose was 4-5 feet in the air on the side of the road. The biggest thing is there is still room for a Ducati. :laugh:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

I really wish I had a garage


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

The horrible low light picture from hell. 










and here's the outside, as I'm putting an addition on. Progress is slow, as I am doing all of the work by myself. 










It'll be pretty cool once I finish it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

OldAndyAndTheSea said:


> Progress is slow, as I am doing all of the work by myself.
> 
> It'll be pretty cool once I finish it.


Yes it will…. sweet spot for some sweet Datsuns! Well done! Get 'er walled in before Winter!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I saw that Fisker at the Paris motor show back in 2006. Gorgeous just gorgeous.

He should have stuck to coach building BMWs, although I guess that didn't work out either.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Has this converted service station been covered already?
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/664010



>


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

nope, but i wonder if he needs a key to use the bathroom:laugh:eace:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Has this converted service station been covered already?
> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/664010


No, but that is freaking awesome. I have always thought about living is some kind of converted gas station, but first time seeing it done. I wonder what is involved in getting gas tanks removed? Or does the gas company/town/city have to take care of that when station goes out of commission?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Krazee said:


> I wonder what is involved in getting gas tanks removed? Or does the gas company/town/city have to take care of that when station goes out of commission?


http://www.nola.com/homegarden/index.ssf/2012/01/artist_robert_guthrie_transfor.html


> The station's five gasoline storage tanks had been dug up years ago, he learned. Still, the property had to be tested for lingering toxic chemicals and given a clean bill of health before his loan was approved.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Spray` said:


> Wow I wonder how much those cost.
> 
> Want.


I think the smallest Automotorplex units were around $50K and they only go (way) up from there. Only a few are "normal" sized garages while many have lofts and/or are the size of a small airplane hangar. It's really an amazing place, and a perfect setting for the monthly C&C meet.







Funny story: this one was for sale when that photo was taken, and the person who bought it only has Porsches. There's now a mat covering that BMW logo on the floor :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Has this converted service station been covered already?
> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/664010


There was a simple 2 service bay vintage gas station on roughly 1 acre of land for sale recently in our small town. If I weren't married I'd have probably bought it. The wife actually wouldn't mind it and would love remodeling it, but it would be waaaaay too small since we have kids. It would be cool as hell, though. :beer:

"Not for hire" signs would be required, that's for sure! 




IwannaGTI said:


> nope, but i wonder if he needs a key to use the bathroom:laugh:eace:


Excellent. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Just got a new roll-up style back gate for the back of my property in downtown Toronto. My parking is from a back laneway into a rear parking pad and most folks have swing open gates, but I wanted to do something more secure and automatic that I could control from inside my car so i didn't have to keep jumping out to open and close it. Here it is. 





































It's surprisingly smooth and quiet. I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

That is freaking cool. :thumbup::thumbup: 

I assume the width is made to fit, right?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Yup 16 foot custom fit. Ordered from Germany. Took 5 weeks to arrive. I opted for cedar instead of pressure treated wood to go nicely with the silver colour. Love watching go up and down.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

Hawk said:


> Yup 16 foot custom fit. .... Love watching go up and down.


 that's what she said. 

seriously tho, nice solution. Mind sharing (or pming) rough price for something like that?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Bugs said:


> Mind sharing (or pming) rough price for something like that?


 Personal Message Sent. :beer:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hawk said:


> Just got a new roll-up style back gate for the back of my property in downtown Toronto.


 Slick. Now cut off those bolts that extend too far!  

Is the door itself available in more colors?


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

You had to order a garage door from Germany??


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Slick. Now cut off those bolts that extend too far! Is the door itself available in more colors?


 Ha, yup bolts have been cut down. I took the picture prematurely. All cleaned up. 

The door is available in 4 non-custom colours: 

Silver (which I have) 
Dark Brown 
White 
Beige 

After that it's all custom colours (anything you want) but a big price increase. 

Not sure why it had to come from Germany. Maybe just because I'm in Toronto they might have a dealer in the U.S. All I know was it was a 5 week wait while it came over from Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

my garage as of late, seeing a little action. It's a heated and cooled space - 30' x 40' with 14' ceilings.







Exterior pic (shows the attached garage as well.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> my garage as of late, seeing a little action. It's a heated and cooled space - 30' x 40' with 14' ceilings.


 I'm negotiating with a local contractor to build a detached garage behind my house. Priced a 24x40 but after looking at your place I may reconsider. Any more pics?


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

There is a 56ft x 24 ft x 12ft ceiling steel pole building for sale near me for 4 grand. Hell of a deal. Just, you know, take it apart and haul it home. Oh, and find space to put it on 1/3 acre.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

vr6swap said:


> I'm negotiating with a local contractor to build a detached garage behind my house. Priced a 24x40 but after looking at your place I may reconsider. Any more pics?


 
I love the 30' width, is makes it easy to park 3 cars across and 2 deep or shuffle them around in more than one way. I do wish i had two doors instead of one though.

everything i've got right now:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

SVTDanny said:


> Nothing special, it does what I need it to though. Ugly ass paint needs to be powerwashed off and the logs need to be stained to match the house. No idea why someone painted the garage. :banghead::banghead:


 Someone PAINTED a log cabin garage? Idiots... 

Any pics of the house itself? I love log cabins. :thumbup:


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I love the 30' width, is makes it easy to park 3 cars across and 2 deep or shuffle them around in more than one way. I do wish i had two doors instead of one though.


 Very kind of you, sir. Thanks. 

My plan would be either 24 or 30x40, with two roll up doors (size TBD) on the 40" side. Wish the builder would just give me a per square-foot price instead of quoting the finished building.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Hawk said:


>


 Very nice Hawk. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Very nice Hawk. :thumbup:


 Thanks! Here are a few more with the car in the way.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Ban Porsche!


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

J-Tim said:


> Ban Porsche!


 lol... nevar gets old


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> Ban Porsche!


 Also got a new BBQ. So I can grill while looking at/photographing the car.


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

Hawk said:


> Also got a new BBQ. So I can grill while looking at/photographing the car.


 Gas? BOOO!!!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy crap, Hawc is doing things right :laugh: 

I may finally get around to organizing my garage (after over a year), maybe then I'll actually contribute to this thread. 



Death-Incarnate said:


> Gas? BOOO!!!


 You've clearly never used a Weber.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Death-Incarnate said:


> Gas? BOOO!!!


 Yup. NG. How could you tell from that picture? It hooks up directly to the house so no propane tank. 

Oh you meant, not charcoal. Yeah, no I'm sorry.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Hawk said:


> Yup. NG. How could you tell from that picture? It hooks up directly to the house so no propane tank.
> 
> Oh you meant, not charcoal. Yeah, no I'm sorry.


 I've been meaning to convert mine to NG, but every time I start to think about it I'm about to run out of propane and then I just end up going to get the canister refilled :laugh:


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Hawk said:


>


 Awesome setup!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*FV-QR*

it'd be neat if you could put a retractable awning or something to cover it from rain/sun, but retract it when you wanna bbq or something on a nice day


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

danny_16v said:


> It'd be neat if you could put a retractable awning or something to cover it from rain/sun, but retract it when you wanna bbq or something on a nice day


 That's coming next. Awning ordered. Will post pics once it's up. 

Here's one in B&W from this morning.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Hawk said:


> That's coming next. Awning ordered. Will post pics once it's up.
> 
> Here's one in B&W from this morning.


 just a lil lr edit


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting one of those security roll up door gates for my courtyard to secure my black Cayman. Would anyone happen to have any pictures of something similar I could use to determine what it would resemble?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

My townhouse 2-car garage. Looking for a 911 to fill it out.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine and the girlfriends shop, sorry I dont have better pictures 

Bedroom that opens into shop... 










After moving in, not set up yet... 










In use... 



















And the fleet in front of our place.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

Its not as pretty as many of the ones posted here. But as of last fall its mine and I love finally having a space!


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

really wish I had a lift


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I am still working on mine.

My starting point:









Start of shelf above door...


















Sheetrock and 2 out of 6 lights up...









Kegerator in, but not pumping:































Lots of work left, and some improvements I have not taken pics of yet! Anyway, the garage modding is _NEVER_ done!


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Zman86 said:


>


 Very odd collection of autos there. :sly: 
Pontiacs with Old Merc, volvo wagon and Jettah . 
No love for Japanese cars ? :laugh:


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

This is as good a time to ask as any, but for those with lifts (to stack cars), how high is your ceiling. Or, for anyone, what is the minimum recommended ceiling height to stack two cars eg a Z4/Miata s2k and a 911 turbo/gt3


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Measure the height of the cars and add about 8" for the thicknedd of the platform and so the lift can rise above the holding cogs. Your garage ceiling is typically the same height as the inside of the house. Simply add the step(s) height to 8 feet and you pretty much know what you have. 

I had open attic space above my garage so I was able to gain 2 feet in height by bumping up the ceiling just where it was needed.


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> Measure the height of the cars and add about 8" for the thicknedd of the platform and so the lift can rise above the holding cogs. Your garage ceiling is typically the same height as the inside of the house. Simply add the step(s) height to 8 feet and you pretty much know what you have.
> 
> I had open attic space above my garage so I was able to gain 2 feet in height by bumping up the ceiling just where it was needed.


 Ill have the house before the cars :/


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rob. said:


> Very odd collection of autos there. :sly:
> Pontiacs with Old Merc, volvo wagon and Jettah .
> No love for Japanese cars ? :laugh:


I've owned Japanese in the past, I'd love to get into another one someday, something old. Always had a soft spot for 240sx's (used to have one) late 70's Civics and Toyota Cressidas. I've always wanted to build a sleeper EK hatch as well (I know you hate them Rob). Since that pic was taken, the Pontiac G6 is gone, the Volvo took its place as my girlfriends daily (see my "my quest for 1,000,000km" thread) and a 1974 Westfalia has been added. 

My girlfriend is a diehard GM fan, but I have pretty much no brand loyalty.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Buckeye(OH) said:


> This is as good a time to ask as any, but for those with lifts (to stack cars), how high is your ceiling. Or, for anyone, what is the minimum recommended ceiling height to stack two cars eg a Z4/Miata s2k and a 911 turbo/gt3


Does anyone have photos to share of this set up in a regular garage, not a large shop. I am looking to stack my mx5 over the golf R32 in my garage. My ceiling is just over 11'.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

The space.









Most of the stable.









My ever-improving project... Slowly progressing away from ugly.


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I am still working on mine.
> 
> My starting point:
> 
> ...


That's bad ass.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

IwannaGTI said:


> nope, but i wonder if he needs a key to use the bathroom:laugh:eace:


:laugh::laugh: With a big 2x4 or a piece of a brick tied to it?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

damn, i should take a pic of mine right now. big 8' hole where a wall used to be. man, building inspectors in the 70s HAD to be in the pocket of the home builders. if a legit inspector saw what's going on in there, he shyte himself!!! all to save about $15 worth of concrete. does it make sense to YOU to put wood framing about 20" below grade??? sure didn't to me!!!

BUT when the required concrete gets poured on friday, it'll mark the beginning of getting the garage whipped into shape... hopefully by the winter it'll be lookin gooooood. i hope, i gotta do some work in there this winter!!!!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Hose set up (bolted to deck) first time I've ever been able to wash my car at home! For as long as I've owned my car I've always had to drive to a wash station or my parent's place. Kinda fun just doing it in my own backyard. 



















Here's one with the roll-up door up.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome:laugh:


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

Toys at home in my (rented) garage









because it's shared with the neighbor's, the whole garage is actually double this size.


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Hawk said:


> Here's one with the roll-up door up.


but who was ceiling?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I knocked out the wall so I can pull the lawn mower in. Originally I had to park it in front of the car and had to move the mower when I wanted to pull another car in. A crowbar and some Kool-Aide and now I can park both!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I just aded a vintage Vendo 81D Coke machine (Circa 1955-58) to the garage - a great way to keep from getting thirsty while working or ??


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

Work in progress....bins coming out, refrig going in...TV on wall etc....this place looked worse then Al Capone's Cell when I stared so its quite an improvement


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Recently moved and felt like sharing the place. Pardon the mess, literally just moved, but have big plans!


Car washed, truck tucked away:




The actual mess inside:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Any pics of the Chevy truck hiding back there? Got a link to the thread about it? 

I like that little bay for the third car back there. That could have sold me on the house, too!


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Any pics of the Chevy truck hiding back there? Got a link to the thread about it?
> 
> I like that little bay for the third car back there. That could have sold me on the house, too!


Ask and you shall receive:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3344094-Introducing-My-Chevy-Truck-and-it-s-history


And yes, that 3rd bay was definitely a selling point. As was the guest suite and media room! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rsclyrt said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3344094-Introducing-My-Chevy-Truck-and-it-s-history
> 
> ...


Approved. :beer:

That's a damn nice truck. :thumbup:

That's the kind of truck I want, though it's a little _too_ nice for the practical duty that I need. I want a '72 or older Chevy, a '66 or older Ford or a VW double cab or single cab. Unfortunately they're all going up in value quickly! :laugh:

Yeah, the hidden 3-bay being a selling point was a given, but the media room and guest suite would clinch it for me, too! Sweet! :thumbup:

I just wish we had a full mother-in-law suite for my folks, since they're in their late '80s and early '90s. Well, since I'm talking big I want that _and_ a separate garage (to go along with the attached one). I want to be able to weld, paint and fabricate without risk of stinking/burning up the house! C'est la vie. :laugh:


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

not much but it keeps stuff dry.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a 6x6 garage but I just had this built in the back yard. 6x9x2.7.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

YellowDieselGolf said:


> I have a 6x6 garage but I just had this built in the back yard. 6x9x2.7.


Excellent time lapse!


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

njmp keeps plugging these "exotic car garages" 
some pretty cool concepts in here (of course all photoshop or something so far)
http://www.njmp.com/exotic-car-garage.html


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

My three stall. My 1.8t swap and whats left of a GTI are taking up 1/3 of it right now. :banghead:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Built some shelves










i am renting two of these side by side, but there's the wall in between them. one as a work area and one to keep the other bikes
right now i've got 7 bikes living in them


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Built some shelves












Sent from a submarine using an enigma machine


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm too lazy to go through the whole thread...

Have any of you gone with the plastic tile stuff like Race Deck, Gladiator, etc?

We're in the process of closing on a house right now and I'm planning ahead. I've done epoxy in the past and it's a huge pain - I don't mind paying if the tile stuff works.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I'm too lazy to go through the whole thread...
> 
> Have any of you gone with the plastic tile stuff like Race Deck, Gladiator, etc?
> 
> We're in the process of closing on a house right now and I'm planning ahead. I've done epoxy in the past and it's a huge pain - I don't mind paying if the tile stuff works.


my dad has the plastic tile stuff. it looks great, but the problem (for me, not for him since he doesn't do anything to his cars) was that the floor jack would crack the tiles, so i have to use plywood.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I've seen mixed reviews on that front... I guess I'd really have to do the research (damnit) to check each company.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

If it's cracking, then it's some junk chinese product, and not racedeck. A floor jack lifting a car may dent it, but it will pop back out.. still best to use plywood since there's a lot of pressure on a small spot. If the load is spread out, it's fine.. I have a toolbox that weighs probably 1500lbs+ and it doesn't dent the floor, since the wheels are bigger around. I have pics of my install in my sig 

If you end up going with racedeck, sign up over at the garagejournal, and you can tell them you are a member when you order to get a nice discount on it, and free shipping


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Good to know...

I wonder how Gladiator, Craftsman, Norsk, etc. are?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have racedeck and jack my car (audi tt) and a chrysler minivan up and have NEVER dented them. 

I do use jackstands, and the weight of the car on the stands can dent the tile. The jack stands are about 1/8in thick sheet metal. Placing a little square of aluminum under the stands prevents this.

I have been meaning to buy different style stands with a flat base.

I have also used used the costco like of tiles (made by racedeck for costco) and they NEVER get damaged from the floor jack.

You can order a sqft of a sample tile and it out yourself.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

YellowDieselGolf said:


> I have a 6x6 garage but I just had this built in the back yard. 6x9x2.7.


Any idea how much this ran you in materials?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Costco has Race Deck produced tiles? What's the cost savings like??


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Good to know...
> 
> I wonder how Gladiator, Craftsman, Norsk, etc. are?


Stay away from the chinese made ones, they fit like crap, and don't hold up well



NoDubJustYet said:


> Costco has Race Deck produced tiles? What's the cost savings like??


RaceDeck is owned by Snap Lock, and they do make some other cheaper flooring tile systems that aren't junk, but they aren't as the same as their Race Deck product. If you look at the under side, there is usually less surface area, probably slightly thinner, and I don't think the locking tabs are as nice. I'd still take those over the chinese stuff any day though. 

I will say though, that pricing out even the cheaper ones vs the RaceDeck with the GJ discount, it's not even worth looking at the cheaper ones. There ends up being a couple hundred dollar difference in the end. If you have any questions about their products, you can ask Racedeck1 on GJ, that's Jorgen, the CEO, or email [email protected] . They will send out free samples too if you want to check them out


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Good info, thanks! :beer:


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Excellent time lapse!


Thanks  



SVTDanny said:


> Any idea how much this ran you in materials?


I'm in Australia so it may not be of any help, but the kit was about $9K AUD if I remember correctly.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Slayer said:


> Stay away from the chinese made ones, they fit like crap, and don't hold up well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the costco line is significantly cheaper. during sales it is like 1$ a sqft. it is available only in black and silver (i think in combo packs only), and only in larger quantities.
I put it in my parents house. I compared it to an official racedeck tile, and you are correct. The underside is not as robust. The racedeck stuff is rated for all sorts of heavy vehicles and commercial use. the costco is rated residential and regular cars/trucks.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Last I remember it was $2sf for moto floor when it was on sale. I paid less than $1 more than that for regular racedeck. Either one works fine though, and looks awesome


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Stuffed all my crap (except the grom) into one garage today to see if it could work








Verdict: It would seriously suck. Will keep pating rent on two 


Sent from a submarine using an enigma machine


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Took delivery of a Bendpak HD 9 four post lift yesterday. I should have it up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

redwe-in-wi,

I have an HD9-XW, so I'll give you a few tips.. In the instructions, the part where it has you assemble the cross bars into the posts is stupid, so ignore it. It says to stand the two posts up, then go up a ladder and drop the cross arm in. Those weigh probably 200lbs.. Take the two posts, and lay them on some wood blocks, then slide the cross bar in til it bottoms out in both posts. then you can just stand the posts back up, since all the weight is at the bottom.

Another good one is when you are putting the lifting cables on. The piston is under the drivers side ramp when you pull on, and there is a cable hanger assembly that is attached to it, and the cables all end there. When you put them on, they are all a bit slack until you get the pump primed, and retract the piston some. The problem is that the cables will end up falling off the sheaves, so it's kind of a pain in the ass. The thing to do is to get the cables on, and put two ratchet straps from the cable hanger assembly, to the cross strapping underneath that lift (a strip of metal bridging the underside of the ramp. When you tighten them, it will pull the piston and cable hanger, and tighten the cables some. Just do that enough to take the slack out, so that way they will stay in the sheaves. When you get to the part where you prime the pump, and run it, it pulls in the same direction as the ratchet straps did, so they just slack, and hang down, and you can remove them.

Another, if your garage isn't heated, and gets cold in the winter, use automatic trans fluid instead of hydraulic fluid. It is thinner, and won't overwork the pump when hydraulic fluid would be really thick because if the temperature. It's ok to do, won't hurt anything

How do you plan to move the ramps into place? They are HEAVY.. If you have an engine hoist, it will cart them things around like butter. If you don't have one, a trip to harbor freight might be in order. Thats how we moved ours.. The whole assembly packaged up was 2200lbs, and I would say at least half of that weight is the ramps


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Here's a few pics of mine to show what I mean. Oh, and if you haven't already, get one of the HD45 bridge jacks if you plan to work on anything


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

My man cave...


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks for all the tips on the assembly. 



> In the instructions, the part where it has you assemble the cross bars into the posts is stupid, so ignore it. It says to stand the two posts up, then go up a ladder and drop the cross arm in. Those weigh probably 200lbs.. Take the two posts, and lay them on some wood blocks, then slide the cross bar in til it bottoms out in both posts. then you can just stand the posts back up, since all the weight is at the bottom.


I have been researching and reading about this for a while now. Lots of good knowledge on garagejournal about these lifts. My plan is just as you said, laying cross arm in with the posts on the floor. I was aware of using the rachet straps as well. All good tips. 



> Another, if your garage isn't heated, and gets cold in the winter, use automatic trans fluid instead of hydraulic fluid. It is thinner, and won't overwork the pump when hydraulic fluid would be really thick because if the temperature. It's ok to do, won't hurt anything


Garage is attached and heated. It never gets below 40-50 in the winter, and I can bring the temp up into the 60s in an hour. I plan on buying the ATF today. 



> How do you plan to move the ramps into place? They are HEAVY.. If you have an engine hoist, it will cart them things around like butter. If you don't have one, a trip to harbor freight might be in order. Thats how we moved ours.. The whole assembly packaged up was 2200lbs, and I would say at least half of that weight is the ramps


Ordered the hoist from Harbor Freight last week, and it should arrive in a few days. I pushed the entire 2200 package into my garage last night with my lawn tractor, rolling it on moving 
dollies.

I also purchased the the rj-45 rolling jack. :thumbup: 

Mx5 will be on the lift


R32 below


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

If you posted on GJ about it, I probably said the same thing.. I'm Cryptic1911 over there

Hopefully they send you the "new" version with the rolling wheels and not the old style with the delrin slide blocks. I don't know if they have pushed the recent mods to general release or not, but I had my rj45 carriage assembly modified by bendpak, so it sits like 1.5" lower now, and also the top rail has flanges for lifting pads (also have the lifting pads) so that I can lift from the center, without the arms if I want to










and here you can see what I was talking about.. the top rail with the slide on lift posts in the center, instead of out on the arms


----------



## Cheato (Nov 25, 2013)

*Appropriate homes for amazing rides*

I'm not sure it's the GarageMahauls posted here, or the cars they house, but in either case, this was an inspiring thread. I figured if I cleaned up my space, perhaps something like the Fisker on Page 13 would roll through in my future. (can't wait to see where Henrik lands next) Looks like I need to mount a flatscreen first... now _*that*_ should complete the cigar-friendly environment.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

^ siiiick


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's my tiny slice. Just finished this past summer.

Before:




















After:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks great. Nice use of space.

Details on the flooring??


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Looks great. Nice use of space.
> 
> Details on the flooring??


Thank you sir. The flooring is made by Race Deck and its their Free Flow tiles and i went with in Black, Red and Graphite.


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Slverjet said:


> Thank you sir. The flooring is made by Race Deck and its their Free Flow tiles and i went with in Black, Red and Graphite.


That looks incredible but may I make a suggestion? Re-hang the Canadian flag and also add a Sens flag:thumbup:


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

wow that flooring completely changes the space. I would kill for a small but workable garage like that :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Slverjet said:


> Thank you sir. The flooring is made by Race Deck and its their Free Flow tiles and i went with in Black, Red and Graphite.


Nice. 

I might have to take the plunge and go with Race Deck at our new house.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

volvohutter said:


> That looks incredible but may I make a suggestion? Re-hang the Canadian flag and also add a Sens flag:thumbup:


Haha, i'll take that under advisement.



mbp487 said:


> wow that flooring completely changes the space. I would kill for a small but workable garage like that :thumbup::beer:


I completely agree, it made a world of a difference when i put it in.



NoDubJustYet said:


> Nice.
> 
> I might have to take the plunge and go with Race Deck at our new house.


I have no regrets, absolutely love it!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Nice.
> 
> I might have to take the plunge and go with Race Deck at our new house.


If you sign up at www.garagejournal.com you can get yourself a nice discount and free shipping when you call in or email to order. I had an excellent experience with them, and I love my racedeck :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Nice.
> 
> I might have to take the plunge and go with Race Deck at our new house.


I'm thinking the same thing. Waiting to go to settlement but about to get my first 2-car garage, 19' 8" x 21' 7" and that Race Deck stuff looks like a nice option. Plus the house is only 3 years old so it would be a great time to cover up the floor before it gets all jacked up.

How well would that hold up with fluid spills/drips and the like? I'd guess you just pull up some tiles, clean the original floor and put them back?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Slayer said:


> If you sign up at www.garagejournal.com you can get yourself a nice discount and free shipping when you call in or email to order. I had an excellent experience with them, and I love my racedeck :thumbup::thumbup:


That's the plan. Thanks again for the information.

We're closing next week, but won't be moving into the place until March or so. I'm assuming it needs to be warm to install the stuff easily?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

A car port converted into a tiny garage. I have since removed all of the shelving seen in the picture to give a little more room when opening the doors


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Slayer said:


> If you sign up at www.garagejournal.com you can get yourself a nice discount and free shipping when you call in or email to order. I had an excellent experience with them, and I love my racedeck :thumbup::thumbup:


Definitely the way to go. I enjoyed some savings this way as well. Make sure you tell them that you are a GJ member.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> That's the plan. Thanks again for the information.
> 
> We're closing next week, but won't be moving into the place until March or so. I'm assuming it needs to be warm to install the stuff easily?


Probably would be a bit more flexible, but one thing to consider is that it can expand and contract due to large temperature swings. They do recommend installing it hot (letting the boxes sit in the sun to expand) that way it doesn't buckle if it's cold with the garage door is open with the sun beating on it. The idea is to install it while it's expanded, so that it just tightens when it gets cold, and when it's hot, it just relaxes, instead of having nowhere to expand to. It's sorta like wood floors, gotta give it some room to breathe. 

The install is super simple, just line them up in the proper orientation, and lay the edge with the tabs on top of the edge with the loops, and tap with a rubber mallet. You could do it just by stomping on it lightly.. that works great if you have two people, one to set, and one to stomp it down. If you have a clear area, you could do a two car garage in like an hour or so.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Slayer said:


> Probably would be a bit more flexible, but one thing to consider is that it can expand and contract due to large temperature swings. They do recommend installing it hot (letting the boxes sit in the sun to expand) that way it doesn't buckle if it's cold with the garage door is open with the sun beating on it. The idea is to install it while it's expanded, so that it just tightens when it gets cold, and when it's hot, it just relaxes, instead of having nowhere to expand to. It's sorta like wood floors, gotta give it some room to breathe.
> 
> The install is super simple, just line them up in the proper orientation, and lay the edge with the tabs on top of the edge with the loops, and tap with a rubber mallet. You could do it just by stomping on it lightly.. that works great if you have two people, one to set, and one to stomp it down. If you have a clear area, you could do a two car garage in like an hour or so.


I think it also depends on which tiles you go with. I went with Free Flow so more air can pass through them. I installed mine in February when it was cold -20 Celsius, and this past summer we had temperatures of + 40 Celsius. Also important is to leave some space, about a half inch to an inch of space between the end of the floor and the start of a wall to allow for expansion.


----------



## pasty64 (Jun 23, 2006)

Heres my garage (18x22), built it a few cars ago. Haven't used it like I thought, not for car stuff but more house related and carpentry stuff. Hopefully soon have a project on the go. Still have to insulated it before I want to do much work in there over the winter. But w're currently looking for a new house with hopefully a larger garage.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^ Looks awesome!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

here's mine...
2 car garage. The GTI is the first car I've had that's small enough to get in between the houses to get to the garage.











IMG_6349_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

yeayeayea said:


> A car port converted into a tiny garage. I have since removed all of the shelving seen in the picture to give a little more room when opening the doors


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> The GTI is the first car I've had that's small enough to get in between the houses to get to the garage.


I'm curious about this, could you post a pic?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Excuse the image quality. I completed the lift installation yesterday.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Before:










I stained and sealed the concrete when the house was built. It didn't hold up.

About four years in, I opted to floor the place with VCT. While not all that durable for a working garage, it shows well and holds up if basic precautions are taken. I did just melt a small spot on the floor with brake parts cleaner yesterday, but... meh, it's a garage.










My next one will have a professionally done grind and seal job. I want something I can douse in gasoline, brake parts cleaner, and hot tires without worry... a true working garage, as it will have a lift as well.

I'm glad I didn't try RaceDeck myself. A friend bought it about the time I did VCT, and boy does it look like crap. It doesn't clean up well, it's buckled in places from hot motors over it, it doesn't dry worth a damn after a wet car drips on it (specifically under it)...

If VCT is 75% show garage, I'd say the interlocking PVC products are 90% show garage.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Excuse the image quality. I completed the lift installation yesterday.


Cool! looks nice.. how did the install go?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Slverjet said:


> I'm curious about this, could you post a pic?


I can when I get home tonight.

basically the garage was built in the back yard for my dads project truck. It was not meant to house a daily driver. There is a driveway down between the houses that leads to the garage. Said driveway is narrow and leaves just a couple feet on either side of the GTI as I drive down to the garage. Kinda sketchy.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of how I have to get to the garage. Requires a 3 point turn on the back concrete pad to back into the garage as well.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Thanks for the visual.

Definitely some great contribution on here. Lets keep the ball rolling!


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Excuse the image quality. I completed the lift installation yesterday.


Nice garage and 4 post lift but where did you obtain your "wheel rack".. Thanks would love to purchase one of those :thumbup:


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Not a great pic. But its a si gle door 2 car. Its got so much clutter on the walls though. Im going to be painting it soon and throwing a bunch of random stuff out.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Slverjet said:


> Here's my tiny slice. Just finished this past summer.


Looks great. 

What kind of light setup do you have, including the garage opener? I like the white lights :thumbup:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

bomber vw said:


> Nice garage and 4 post lift but where did you obtain your "wheel rack".. Thanks would love to purchase one of those :thumbup:


I am an electrician. I built the wheel rack with basic Unistrut, 3/4" rigid conduit, and 3/8" hardware all purchased through my electric wholesale house. It has a crazy amount of lag bolts through the wall sheathing into the studs. It's not going anywhere. 

This photo gives a good idea on how it is constructed. 



http://www.unistrut.us/


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

My "mancave"



Freshly bought house with a 2 car garage, will get reworked in the summer time.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Deltac said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What kind of light setup do you have, including the garage opener? I like the white lights :thumbup:


Thanks! check my thread on garagejournal.com for all the info "dubber's single"


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Now this is a garage! Spotted it in Toronto's Rosedale neighbourhood. 










RIGHT HERE


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's pretty nice. Looks like that was built in horse and buggy days. My parents looked at a mansion in Detroit when I was a kid in the early '60s. It had a 5 stall garage like that and had 4 apartments above for the hired help.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Looks like that was built in horse and buggy days.


Yup. Built 1932. Each door would be just wide enough to squeeze a 911 through, but I don't you think you could get a CGT or Ferrari 599 in there. Or a Rolls. I love how old the stone is. 

According to property tax records it's owned by a fellow by the name of Jine Garrard Anthony. Can't find out anything about him other than he pays $55,481 in city taxes on it each year (the full house, not just the garage.  .)


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hawk said:


> According to property tax records it's owned by a fellow by the name of Jine Garrard Anthony. Can't find out anything about him other than he pays $55,481 in city taxes on it each year (the full house, not just the garage.  .)




wow...i bet for the cost of building a nice 2 car garage in the 'burbs is what he pays in taxes just to have a garage like that every year. :laugh:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

redwe-in-wi said:


> I am an electrician. I built the wheel rack with basic Unistrut, 3/4" rigid conduit, and 3/8" hardware all purchased through my electric wholesale house. It has a crazy amount of lag bolts through the wall sheathing into the studs. It's not going anywhere.


So, in other words, you can do pull-ups if you get bored? Awesome.

Planning on building my two of my own wheel racks out of 2x4s.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's a potato pic of the shop at our new house. 

30x40 stick built, insulated, gas heat.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Here's a potato pic of the shop at our new house.
> 
> 30x40 stick built, insulated, gas heat.


Username does not compute.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Movin' on up.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> Here's a potato pic of the shop at our new house.
> 30x40 stick built, insulated, gas heat.[/IMG]


Very nice, Poorhouse! I have so many ideas for you… I could help you spend lots of money and time making that awesome space even more "you" ! (I'm a bad influence ;-)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> That's pretty nice. Looks like that was built in horse and buggy days. My parents looked at a mansion in Detroit when I was a kid in the early '60s. It had glass in all the windows and working street lights.


FTFY


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

This is an old shot. 

The tires are mostly gone. More shelving. More tools. More parts. A lot more parts.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Very nice, Poorhouse! I have so many ideas for you… I could help you spend lots of money and time making that awesome space even more "you" ! (I'm a bad influence ;-)



Some day I'll have some time and money to put into it.

For now the budget needs to recover. Then house projects will be the priority.

Fortunately, it is awesome as-is. I was feeling very spoiled when I did a brake job on the '74 Trailduster in there just after Christmas. Very nice to be working inside with space to spread out.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

re-quoting my original reply- We got a few changes to the garage since then, but it's still a disaster, lol:

Repainted all the pallet rack red and black. This is right after we put it back up










Bridgeport milling machine with a vfd and kurt vise









And a 46 ford pickup.. nose is off, but it's getting a built 388ci small block chevy from a drag car that we had














Slayer said:


> Here's our garage.. it's a disaster right now, stuff all over the place, and we haven't started putting stuff on the upper shelves of the pallet rack. Some of the junk in there is going to go into the other garage, like the two old red toolboxes, and the table saws, etc. The lift has an air/hydraulic bridge jack that you can't see


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

bomber vw said:


> Finally I have a garage I can call my own..
> 
> The day I purchased my Mancave..
> <a href="http://s225.photobucket.com/user/bombervw/media/1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg"/></a>
> ...


This makes me wanna buy a garage somewhere and invite everyone over to work on stuff :laugh:


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

NadaGTI said:


> This makes me wanna buy a garage somewhere and invite everyone over to work on stuff :laugh:


fuuarrk mirin that black GLI


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

the_master said:


> fuuarrk mirin that black GLI


What?

Also: The pile of long beaches made me laugh


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

Still working on mine, it's a disaster right now and still don't have power hooked up. 

How it's been sitting for the last few months










Rearranged for some work.




























Hoist installed!.... Still no power to use it though... :/


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Looks good!

My off-site garage, a tight fit but it works


















We need more shelves. Also a couple of cars absent


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing special compared to some of the others on here but I am very proud of it. Only interesting feature is the pass-through so I can stuff infinite project cars in the backyard and the HOA will never know.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Indeed a nice feature! I've been contemplating something like that for my future home, a garage for the daily up front and a garage/car park for the projects/fun cars out back, out of sight for neighbors 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Apartment life sucks. I miss my old garage :facepalm:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

WinkleDinkle said:


> Nothing special compared to some of the others on here but I am very proud of it. Only interesting feature is the pass-through so I can stuff infinite project cars in the backyard and the HOA will never know.


I LOVE the pass-through, and always wanted something like that. Just for fun one day, freak your neighbors out and do a "clown car stuff" by driving like 30 cars right into your garage… or out of it. Just make sure you video it from the side view and show it on TCL.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Heffernan said:


> Apartment life sucks. I miss my old garage :facepalm:


Agreed. I can't wait to move back into a house.


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I LOVE the pass-through, and always wanted something like that. Just for fun one day, freak your neighbors out and do a "clown car stuff" by driving like 30 cars right into your garage… or out of it. Just make sure you video it from the side view and show it on TCL.


That would be hilarious. I am somewhat limited to the amount of cars I can stuff back there though since I only have .3 Acres and a septic system that you really aren't supposed to drive over.

One of my neighbors already has a broken down car in his backyard so I am sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

WinkleDinkle said:


> a septic system that you really aren't supposed to drive over


Even better - I foresee a video where car drives over septic tank, tank collapses, car drops into steaming pile. Instant internet meme, along with fame and fortune (ok, maybe not fortune). Title: "World's Sh**tiest Car".


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

NadaGTI said:


> What?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUARK

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mirin


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

My space.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

bomber vw said:


> Finally I have a garage I can call my own..
> 
> The day I purchased my Mancave..
> <a href="http://s225.photobucket.com/user/bombervw/media/1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1365818325_zps499691d4.jpg"/></a>
> ...


These all yours? One of the best man-caves to date.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

WilliamGTI said:


> These all yours? One of the best man-caves to date.


Yes sir, there all mine...:thumbup:


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

bomber vw said:


> Yes sir, there all mine...:thumbup:


Wow! Do you flip them or starting a collection?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

WilliamGTI said:


> Wow! Do you flip them or starting a collection?


If I had a clean GTi Mk2, a Montana Green and an R32 I sure as hell wouldn't flip em anyway


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

they're all crap cause none of them are the greatest car ever built, the mk3 gti :laugh:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

mad8vskillz said:


> they're all crap cause none of them are the greatest car ever built, the mk3 gti :laugh:




100%


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

mad8vskillz said:


> they're all crap cause none of them are the greatest car ever built, the mk3 gti :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Oh and my remote garage (secret man cave ) as of tonight.. Too many cars and parts in there right now, but a little strapped for time these days..









Don't mind the mk3 bucket. It's not a gti


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

eiriksmil said:


> If I had a clean GTi Mk2, a Montana Green and an R32 I sure as hell wouldn't flip em anyway


Yup, these babies aren't getting flipped. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> Here's a potato pic of the shop at our new house.
> 
> 30x40 stick built, insulated, gas heat.


This is a set up I dream about having. Garage and work space and the elevated area for a hang out/beer drinking/BS area. Some day :beer:


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


>


Jake, I think I recognize some of those boxes! Ha!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Man Cave - Red and Black Edition*

...and Red/Black "Addition": The garage has a new occupant... I just picked up a vintage 1985 Kawasaki ZX600 - the first year of the ground-breaking middle-weight Ninja (I had one back then and have been seeking one for a while). Alongside the other red stuff, she looks good for her age. I just finished the initial clean up - now I have found the things that need true refurbishment. Some work to do, but not many of these are still around in original condition (15,000 miles)!


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

I happen to have some unplanned downtime so I've been attacking the garage. I moved into the house about 17 months ago, newly built, 2 car attached garage. There's also a 1.5 car garage behind the house but not easy to get a car back there plus it's in the back yard lol. Down the road I may build it out and pave a driveway to it but not in the near future. 

Pics to come but I've painted the stairs red, also support poles red and trim red. Within a day or two I'll attempt to start the epoxy floor coating process, already etched the concrete!


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's a pic of my current basement/garage:
















Sorry for the poor angles, but they were taken to show off the car, not the garage. The actual "man cave" is the area in the far back corner. I have it cordoned off with fake wood paneling (super classy), and a patio door. Inside is a 55 gallon aquarium, a 47" TV, and a PS3 w/ hardwired 100 mpbs internet. The whole basement is wide open for future expansion, but I haven't really decided what I want to do with the space. My initial thought was to tear out the wood panelling and patio door arrangement and put down some Pergo flooring in the portion that won't have vehicles parked on it. I'm really unsure how to proceed, but I am open to input! 
(and yes we have adequate CO monitoring for the HVAC unit pictured)


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I was gonna say before your last sentence, that can be bad news if you're not careful.

As for suggestions, leave the wood paneling, it's a basement.


----------



## unintended acceleration (Jun 15, 2010)

sub'd.

I have a bunch of things in the works will post pics when done. Although it won't be all that great compared to some of the setups in here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> Update:



That is one curvy garage you are building there...:laugh:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

i'm not sure if the shed of doom has been mentioned herE?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

how on earth is that basement/garage NOT against every single building code known to man?!?!?!?! don't get me wrong, i love the idea of the huge amount of space you get (recently gutted the basement and wistfully wanna extend the garage into it now!) but damn if that's not health issues/fire risk in the making 

forget interior decoration for now, seal that isht off ASAP man!!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Are the wood beams for a mezzanine? Very impressive structure. :thumbup: How many square feet?


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

boner said:


> how on earth is that basement/garage NOT against every single building code known to man?!?!?!?! don't get me wrong, i love the idea of the huge amount of space you get (recently gutted the basement and wistfully wanna extend the garage into it now!) but damn if that's not health issues/fire risk in the making
> 
> forget interior decoration for now, seal that isht off ASAP man!!


lots of houses have garages underneath


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

mad8vskillz said:


> lots of houses have garages underneath


Sure they do, but not completely open to the rest of the house and especially the HVAC systems.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

my garage is also at the basement elevation but there's sure as isht no HVAC in there and it's sealed better than literally any other part of the house. exhaust fumes are only part of the equation. you've got just plain old fumes possibly from cars. you got potentially flammible stuff in there just normal garage crap that stinks not is not only open to the rest of the house but also gets distributed throughout the house thanks to the HVAC. basically, it's just really bad to have all the garage stuff open to the house. a building inspector would crap his pants if they saw that.

you must not be married cuz god help you with the wife if you attempt to spraypaint stuff in the garage!!!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

dbreid said:


> Jake, I think I recognize some of those boxes! Ha!


Still packed....

I'm going to build a shelf in that corner, then finally, unpack those treasures.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Viking said:


> Sure they do, but not completely open to the rest of the house and especially the HVAC systems.


Is there an open HVAC return in the garage space? If there's no return, and the ducting is sealed properly, then it's likely fine as far as code is concerned.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Is there an open HVAC return in the garage space? If there's no return, and the ducting is sealed properly, then it's likely fine as far as code is concerned.


Looks like there is at least one if not two returns in the pictures. Most definitely not "fine" by any codes. Ever.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> 6,500 sq. ft.


You have me beat by 300 square feet. It was far less for me to buy an existing block building than build something new. It always cost 50% more than you think it will. It sure would be nice to have everything in our backyard, though. 

Our home has heated floors. Look into serpentine loops rather than radiator loops. You'll get much more even heat. We also have two boilers that are controlled by outdoor temperature and demand. They have a hot water loop for domestic hot water. One boiler acts as a preheat and the second makes endless hot water. It's great for washing cars. Hook it up to a power-washer and it's nearly steam-cleaning.


----------



## dwagner88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Surf Green said:


> Is there an open HVAC return in the garage space? If there's no return, and the ducting is sealed properly, then it's likely fine as far as code is concerned.


No return. The return is in the living area upstairs. No air is circulated from the basement into the living area. Newer homes must have special fire resistant sheetrock to seal off the garage area. This is not possible to retrofit into my garage without making it far too short to be useful. This home was built in the late 1960's, and there are many others in the area like it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking GOOD, Addict! Coming along nicely. Now make hay while the sun is shining!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

That's one massive garage..


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

What kind of cars do you own, and what exactly are you building there?


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

You looking for a roomate?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Is that a garage or a barn???


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

the_master said:


> What kind of cars do you own, and what exactly are you building there?


What's he building in there? [/TomWaits]

Wow! That's an impressive garage.  :thumbup: love. The. Second. Floor.


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Not very fancy, but proof you don't need a nice garage to build a nice car.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is mine- 

<a href="http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/Aron_Jones/media/cd012d68-8b0b-41ac-b867-57265e9bfb62_zps375d652b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b544/Aron_Jones/cd012d68-8b0b-41ac-b867-57265e9bfb62_zps375d652b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo cd012d68-8b0b-41ac-b867-57265e9bfb62_zps375d652b.jpg"/></a>


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Good God that is a huge garage you are building....in for the updates!


----------



## TurboSupra12 (Sep 27, 2005)

that's insane... I'd like to see a pic of the house that this is being built beside...


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

what kind of construction is that? looks like 10x10 posts with 2x4 strapping?? where the hell do you even get 10x10 that long?!?!?!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rq1trackaddict said:


> It's the family garage/shop where everyone can work on their cars, not a barn
> 
> Hopefully i'll have more updates soon


See, that doesn't sound fun at all. I wouldn't enjoy that one bit...






I'll keep telling myself that, anyway.  In reality I have a healthy dose of envy going on here. Have fun and build some nice stuff in there, OK?  :beer:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

aeffertz said:


> Not very fancy, but proof you don't need a nice garage to build a nice car.


Love that MkI :thumbup:


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

If my survey oges well (a PPI for a s/y that the insurance company requires prior to underwriting) then this could be my new "garage"


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> See, that doesn't sound fun at all. I wouldn't enjoy that one bit...
> I'll keep telling myself that, anyway.  In reality I have a healthy dose of envy going on here. Have fun and build some nice stuff in there, OK?  :beer:


yes, I don't know if id like others to have access to any of my tools either, and constantly looking over my shoulder, or are you just giving him a hard time?


----------



## loweredTREKK (Aug 9, 1999)

Before....



After! Just waiting for the new beer fridge!!!!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

benjaminobscene said:


>


really like this photo.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

loweredTREKK said:


> Just waiting for the new beer fridge!!!!


Then it shall be complete! Well done, TREKK!!


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

everyone might as well just stop posting in this thread as it now a build diary of that guys crazy airplane hangar :laugh:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

the_master said:


> everyone might as well just stop posting in this thread as it now a build diary of that guys crazy airplane hangar :laugh:


Male-bovine-fecal material...if I wanted to see more pics of the airplane hanger with it's own zip code I would go to 6SpeedOnline. While nice to see here, it practically deserves it's own thread. I will admit it's fun to dream, I personally like the more attainable type...show me 1, 2, 3 car garages, maybe the occasional barn built by somebody with their own hands and not a checkbook (nothing against checkbooks, I wish mine was knee deep in moola).


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

71DubBugBug said:


> yes, I don't know if id like others to have access to any of my tools either, and constantly looking over my shoulder, or are you just giving him a hard time?


I was just pointing out my health amount of envy. That's one _hell_ of a setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

jaystone said:


> Male-bovine-fecal material...if I wanted to see more pics of the airplane hanger with it's own zip code I would go to 6SpeedOnline. While nice to see here, it practically deserves it's own thread. I will admit it's fun to dream, I personally like the more attainable type...show me 1, 2, 3 car garages, maybe the occasional barn built by somebody with their own hands and not a checkbook (nothing against checkbooks, I wish mine was knee deep in moola).


Then Jack Olsen is your hero. I've never seen a setup that was more space efficient than his 2-car.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

anothercar said:


> If my survey oges well (a PPI for a s/y that the insurance company requires prior to underwriting) then this could be my new "garage"


Are you for real? I've got huge hard ons for yachts and this is insane.


----------



## technivoro.us (Nov 8, 2001)

Simple 24x24 with 10' ceilings, future office space above when my wallet recovers from the house build.


----------



## AirUpDer (Aug 17, 2013)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Stopped by this morning. Starting to install some windows and side wall of the garage.
> 
> Also did a test run with the car trailer to see if it can make the drive through the front of the garage, out the back and make the big turn around the circle.


Wow! That looks like it's going to be one hell of a space when it's all done. Congrats and I bet you can't wait until it's all done.

What kind of vehicles are you storing there?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

technivoro.us said:


> Simple 24x24 with 10' ceilings, future office space above when my wallet recovers from the house build.


just out of curiosity, why the double single doors? I have always found it way more convenient to have one large double door than two small single ones. I have worked with both, and for storage purposes the double singles works fine, but for those times when you need to do say a brake job on all four corners, it's REALLY nice to be able to pull into the middle and have plenty of work room on both sides. Just my humble opinion, and am honestly curious to hear yours. Cheers!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

jaystone said:


> just out of curiosity, why the double single doors? I have always found it way more convenient to have one large double door than two small single ones...


My guess? It's climate controlled and big doors move a lot more heat, very quickly. :beer:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

rq1trackaddict, have i seen this setup at njmp? i *think* i have a few times (ride bikes there and sometimes do tow/fire)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

AirUpDer said:


> Wow! That looks like it's going to be one hell of a space when it's all done. Congrats and I bet you can't wait until it's all done.
> 
> What kind of vehicles are you storing there?



It will have a mix of the family's cars/bikes. Track cars/bikes, street cars and some go-karts




mad8vskillz said:


> rq1trackaddict, have i seen this setup at njmp? i *think* i have a few times (ride bikes there and sometimes do tow/fire)



Yep, most likely. We do cars and bikes at njmp. maybe i'll see you there sometime.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Yep, most likely. We do cars and bikes at njmp. maybe i'll see you there sometime.


or if you're bored one night (unlikely with all your projects) i'm like 25 minutes from perkasie and we can grab a beer or something


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

mad8vskillz said:


> or if you're bored one night (unlikely with all your projects) i'm like 25 minutes from perkasie and we can grab a beer or something


Sounds good dude. I'm usually super busy during the work week. You should stop by the Doylestown cars and coffee sometime, 1st and 3rd Saturday of every month next to the old barn cinema.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Sounds good dude. I'm usually super busy during the work week. You should stop by the Doylestown cars and coffee sometime, 1st and 3rd Saturday of every month next to the old barn cinema.


hmm, good idea. don't have a car of any interest, but definitely would bring a bike out.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

mad8vskillz said:


> hmm, good idea. don't have a car of any interest, but definitely would bring a bike out.


Sounds good dude :thumbup:


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's the current progress on our new garage - 30 wide x 40 deep (28x38 interior). It's not going to look like a direct match to the house, but will go with the look. Radiant heat, spray foam insulation...needs to be efficient since we don't have gas on the street and I want to keep it heated (to at least 50) through the winter. We have no storage in the house other than a 6x10 storage closet plus the closets in the bedrooms (no attic or basement). Currently have bikes, tools, etc sitting in bedrooms because our old garage (built in the 40's) makes everything rust - moisture seeps up from the slab and keeps the humidity level at 100% even when it hasnt rained for days!

Here we go:


Excavatation








Footings
















Start of framing








Future home for the 968
























Roof constructed specifically to accomodate clearance for a 13' lift in the rear center while keeping the exterior wall height at a minimum (and keeping our 12/3 roof pitch)








Shingles going on - this is completed but didn't take another picture yet...









Next steps are putting in the tubing for radiant, then pouring the slab. We're also adding on a mudroom and new deck to the house to make the new garage location functional for us.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

TheOrange said:


>












:sly:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not as amazing as some of the garages in this thread, but got some time to work on mine this weekend.

New stainless top workbench and mini fridge, hung the wife's race bicycle from the ceiling, and cleaned up some clutter


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

a shower in the garage. definitely not ****ing around :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

mad8vskillz said:


> rq1trackaddict, have i seen this setup at njmp? i *think* i have a few times (ride bikes there and sometimes do tow/fire)


wheres this at? i swear i seen it


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

mad8vskillz said:


> a shower in the garage. definitely not ****ing around :laugh:


That was on the 'must have' list when we renovated another shop we just purchased. Kind of nice to be able to shower off after a long day of work if you have something more formal you have to go to later.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

hell, my garage (a few miles from my house) doesn't even have running water... not even a garden hose.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

subd


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't wait to make something out of mine


Sent from the road


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

closing on a crib in two weeks... Garage has a very high ceiling, so might try to build a storage loft or something. will be adding a metric ****ton of lights too (working on bikes in the dark sucks, and stupid HOA won't let it happen outside)

what does everyone think of doing whiteboard all around? those sheets are pretty cheap at home depot, reflect a lot of light, easy to clean, and you can write on them


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

This is the layout of the garage in the house I'm looking at buying:










Yes, you can technically just drive right out in the back yard. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

mad8vskillz said:


> what does everyone think of doing whiteboard all around? those sheets are pretty cheap at home depot, reflect a lot of light, easy to clean, and you can write on them


I don't know specifically about whiteboard, but have used plastic shower liner panels and it worked well. Whiteboards might be "brighter".


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just closed on a house, not sure I even have "before" pics. Standard suburban two car garage. 

So far have painted the walls white, epoxy coated the floors. Got a free work bench that I sanded and sealed and have been "decking out"(hooks, extension strips, etc). Have a nice big Rubbermaid 5 drawer tool cart to add in to the mix. I also just scored some free track lighting so will see if will add that or not. Super excited to have my own personal garage space for first time ever. Need to watch about putting 10 lbs of crap in a 5 lb bag. 

Will be keeping my eyes open for some cabinetry and a 15-18cu ft "garage fridge". 

Pics eventually


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

mad8vskillz said:


> what does everyone think of doing whiteboard all around?


I think it would be a great idea...you might consider whiteboard PAINT, though. I used it to paint three walls of my office to write on and the stuff works great. That way, you can still hang posters, nail stuff, hang tools, etc...and you can also paint right over it if you ever decide to go another route. Plus, you can try it in one area to see how you like it. Made by a couple different manufacturers:
https://www.remarkablecoating.com
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-27-oz-Gloss-White-Dry-Erase-Kit-241140/100670376


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I think it would be a great idea...you might consider whiteboard PAINT, though. I used it to paint three walls of my office to write on and the stuff works great. That way, you can still hang posters, nail stuff, hang tools, etc...and you can also paint right over it if you ever decide to go another route. Plus, you can try it in one area to see how you like it. Made by a couple different manufacturers:
> https://www.remarkablecoating.com
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-27-oz-Gloss-White-Dry-Erase-Kit-241140/100670376


the whiteboard sheets just get screwed to drywall... you can still nail to them or whatever. they have an 1/8" thickness
http://luisfcarrillo.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Make-a-Ghetto-White-Board


at $12/sheet i can probably do most of the garage under $200 and it's completely reversible.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Earlier this spring we bought our first home. The house has a very nice 680sqft. garage, traditional 3 car, basically a 2.5 with a double door, and a third bay single door that's 12x18. It's a totally clean slate, but is wired for 220, which is great. It also has 5 outlets and gfci pre-wired. And it has a finished, but uninsulated ceiling and insulated doors.

The biggest downside to the house is it's lack of real garage lighting. It has 6 overhead light bulb sockets. Each with a 100w bulb in it. There is one double window and a windowed back door for extra light. It also has a 1 wall socket over the back center wall where a workbench would be. But the ceiling lighting is weak sauce to say the least. 

I've been pricing options on upgrading and fixing this problem. My first though was just replacing each of the six sockets with a double T8 fixtures. Of course, six to eight fixtures would run 40 dollars each at least. Not to cheap out, but as first time homeowners, priced out, it was getting unreasonable (especially considering I need to buy insulation too).

After some research I found that large CFL bulbs are not only become more common, but the tech is good enough to mean they are survivable and not insanely pricey. So this past week, my wife purchased off amazon a set of 4 85w/350equivalent 5500k bulbs. I've never seen CFL's this big in my life.

Just as a little comparison on the overall level of brightness and size in our old garage - please not the new garage does not have the weird fan ceiling. We have two overhead bulb sockets i'm running incan 150w's in.










It's unbelievable how much better these things are than a traditional incan. I can't comment as to their longevity; they also have a bit of a more bluish tinge than i think 5500k should, but for 10 dollars each in a 4 pack...you can't beat this. I don't think it'll be quite as good as 6 x2 T8 fixtures, but for 80 dollars vs. 250 dollars I don't think you can go wrong. This also means I don't have to be working with a 10' ceiling and doing rewiring. Just unscrew the old and screw the new ones in. It probably will save me 4-6 hours of labor too.

Just a few notes on sizing and install...This thing is big, the bulb itself is nearly 10 inches long. It feels like you're unboxing a small pineapple. But keep this in mind if you're going to try to fit one into a limit space or area you have clearance issues with.

Here is how bright it is currently in the garage:









:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Your garage has a textured ceiling? :sly:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Yes, you can technically just drive right out in the back yard. Love it. :thumbup:


That sounds distinctly like the opposite of "love it.".


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Your garage has a textured ceiling? :sly:


Mine has California walls and ceilings. :laugh: I actually like it that way.


----------



## rdevine (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Your garage has a textured ceiling? :sly:


I thought he might be waiting for the wax to dry before buffing.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Current Garage:










Soon to be Garage:


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Your garage has a textured ceiling? :sly:


Mine does too. I told them not to, but the crew they had must have been just unable to stop. Stupid as hell, annoying to sweep cobwebs out of the corners(they stick on the texture and drag all over).


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Your garage has a textured ceiling? :sly:


that was in our rental house earlier this year. but yes, it had a textured ceiling. not uncommon at the time that house was built in the 70s. :beer:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> That sounds distinctly like the opposite of "love it.".


pretty awesome if you keep the mower in the garage, and don't want to take the long way around or need to stash a car in the fenced back yard for a while...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Morio said:


> Current Garage:
> 
> Soon to be Garage:


Hey Morio! :wave: I've been thinking of you every time I read this thread. :laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

mad8vskillz said:


> pretty awesome if you keep the mower in the garage, and don't want to take the long way around or need to stash a car in the fenced back yard for a while...


Or you like driving through your yard because you love it.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Or you like driving through your yard because you love it.


depending on the yard... if i had 4+ acres, you KNOW i'd have a rally course laid out back there.
or if i had a front garage and a back garage (barn out back would be awesome, park ready to go cars/bikes in the front, work in the barn...)


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Current garage pic:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> Hey Morio! :wave: I've been thinking of you every time I read this thread. :laugh:


Hey Andrew!:thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mad8vskillz said:


> pretty awesome if you keep the mower in the garage, and don't want to take the long way around or need to stash a car in the fenced back yard for a while...


This back "yard" is seriously about 15x15--best for a party and/or water feature. :laugh:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> This back "yard" is seriously about 15x15--best for a party and/or water feature. :laugh:


so then it leaves an indoor area (garage) for pong etc and outdoor area for hanging out without any real separation. once again, not a bad thing to have :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mad8vskillz said:


> so then it leaves an indoor area (garage) for pong etc and outdoor area for hanging out without any real separation. once again, not a bad thing to have :thumbup:


I agree. I think it's perfect for a car guy. :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Just look at that back yard:










:laugh:

The porch needs to be extended and the stairs moved out of the way. Then we're talking. :thumbup:


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Just look at that back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I power wash all of that? :laugh:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Not sure how I got all this to fit.
Still a lot of organizing to do.


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

I should take more recent pictures but you'll get the idea

Hidden garage behind my home, it's hidden behind the fence and is made of 3 53' trailers welded togheter with a I-beam frame

from outside










from inside










from up the ramp










nice ideas in here keep it up!! :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Foxof said:


> Hidden garage behind my home, it's hidden behind the fence and is made of 3 53' trailers welded togheter with a I-beam frame


Terrific man-cave, an amazingly novel use of three large trailers! But holy crap it looks cold up there! What month were those taken?


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Terrific man-cave, an amazingly novel use of three large trailers! But holy crap it looks cold up there! What month were those taken?


Thanks!! :beer:
First one is december last year and the last one in march of this year!
It's pretty cold but i have 4 x 1000w heaters in there, keeps us "warm" (about 10° celcius) when its doing -25 outside!


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine. Still a work in progress since it's the first garage I've ever owned. It is a two car garage, one in front of the other.











Sent from the road


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

i just added a cool little item to the garage.

we have a plug/switch combo next to the main entrance door into our house. when you pull in at night into the third bay (over 20 ft) away the garage door opener light isn't really bright enough to fully light the garage. furthermore, sometimes at night you can end up in the garage without the overhead lights on (plus firing up 5 85w/350w CFL's isn't worth it). so i added a small "decora" night light. it's a 1 watt LED that provides just enough light to illuminate the area around the door. so if you walk out the house door into the garage at night it isn't a giant black hole and you can see enough to get down the two steps without landing on your head.










they run between 10 and 20 dollars and the one i bought has a small photosensor in it so it only runs in darkness. plus it's only a 1 watt LED, meaning it draws very little electricity and won't put a dent in your monthly electrical bill.

if anyone is studding out a garage or building a light switch in near a door, switch to a box with an extra gang and add one of these. :beer::beer:


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

We have two of these in each of long hallways in our house. They work great! No reason to turn the actual hallway light on at night just to walk through.



compy222 said:


> i just added a cool little item to the garage.
> 
> we have a plug/switch combo next to the main entrance door into our house. when you pull in at night into the third bay (over 20 ft) away the garage door opener light isn't really bright enough to fully light the garage. furthermore, sometimes at night you can end up in the garage without the overhead lights on (plus firing up 5 85w/350w CFL's isn't worth it). so i added a small "decora" night light. it's a 1 watt LED that provides just enough light to illuminate the area around the door. so if you walk out the house door into the garage at night it isn't a giant black hole and you can see enough to get down the two steps without landing on your head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine (daily drivers park in the carport): 










The Exige is unfortunately not mine (temporary storage for a friend though I do have driving rights), but there is a turbo Alfa Spider taking its place. Still organizing after moving in a few months ago.


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

My garage after installing a few fluorescent fixtures. Quite a bit better than the 2 60W incandescents that were in there before. 










Been in the house a little over a month, still have quite a few projects to go.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Two garages ago:










Looking forward to starting from scratch on a new one!


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Slverjet said:


> Here's my tiny slice. Just finished this past summer.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Beautiful tile layout, which brand/type did you use?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Lawrider said:


> Beautiful tile layout, which brand/type did you use?


It looks like RaceDeck Free-Flow.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

my garage


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

fknlo said:


> My garage after installing a few fluorescent fixtures. Quite a bit better than the 2 60W incandescents that were in there before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good start. always start with good lighting, it's a huge pain to add it after finishing. you're at about the same stage I am. slowly but surely. I got the lighting done just a week ago after piecing it together for the last 4 months. 

today i got speaker mounts for surround sound...that's right, surround sound in the garage. i know it sounds ridiculous, but i scored a cheaper sony 5.1 set-up from my brother in law for free. we already have one in the house, so garage it is. cool part is that with the whole place still in studs, I can wire it all in before insulating and drywalling. which is still on my list before it gets too cold out. speaker mounts were 18 dollars via amazon prime, 100 ft of wire was only 8 bucks. I have a spare electrical box that will go behind the shelf where the receiver is so it'll all be neat and organized. 

good luck with your build. :beer::beer:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

it's not pimp but i have space to park and work. 5 bikes fit (ish) and parts storage in the basement (putting it together still) 










Sent from a submarine using an enigma machine


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll preface this post by saying this isn't my place but is pretty close to what I'd like to build myself in the near term- and after seeing it my GF may be on board!

Anyway, her grandparents built a barn on a knoll and had the upstairs finished into a 1 BR in-law apt type place with a motorized lift chair to get upstairs.

Pardon the potato phone.

8' doors, 9.5' ceiling. Fit 3 cars comfortably.



















Parked my A5 inside for the night.










Decor isn't what in would choose but the white really opens it up.




























I would also choose a barn style but do 5 cars wide and 2 cars deep for a 2-BR apt and open floor plan residence upstairs. That's the current dream.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Watch out for Gremlins... they could make that chair lift a real killer.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

khuygie88 said:


> I'll preface this post by saying this isn't my place but is pretty close to what I'd like to build myself in the near term- and after seeing it my GF may be on board!
> 
> Anyway, her grandparents built a barn on a knoll and had the upstairs finished into a 1 BR in-law apt type place with a motorized lift chair to get upstairs.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the definition of the best house ever.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Triumph said:


> That's pretty much the definition of the best house ever.


i would live here. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Cone Assassin (Nov 18, 2012)

Triumph said:


> That's pretty much the definition of the best house ever.


Just need to find an old firehouse for sale. Think about it, for the most part its everything you want and includes a pole for multiple uses :laugh:


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

Cone Assassin said:


> Just need to find an old firehouse for sale. Think about it, for the most part its everything you want and includes a pole for multiple uses :laugh:


This was up for sale while I was house shopping.

If it were in a slightly better location I would have been all over it.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

fknlo said:


> This was up for sale while I was house shopping.
> 
> If it were in a slightly better location I would have been all over it.


Better location? Who breaks into a firehouse? You have no excuse for not buying it!


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Its nothing fancy but it sure is functional. Still getting everything setup to my liking but its coming along


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

SourKrout said:


> Its nothing fancy but it sure is functional. Still getting everything setup to my liking but its coming along


That is a fancy lamp!


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

turtledub said:


> That is a fancy lamp!


Shh don't give it away :laugh: Only the classiest accent pieces for my man cave.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Race Deck installed this past weekend.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turtledub said:


> That is a fancy lamp!


It's a major award!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Just got the cars in for the first time.
Still waiting for the gutters and some various trim to be installed.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

SourKrout said:


> Shh don't give it away :laugh: Only the klassiest accent pieces for my man cave.


Fixed.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Slverjet said:


> Race Deck installed this past weekend.


Is that the Free Flow or Free Flow XL? What size is your garage? I'm curious what it ran, I want to do mine but its about 400 sq. ft.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Slverjet said:


> Race Deck installed this past weekend.


"Dubber" from GJ. Recognize it. :thumbup:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Just got the cars in for the first time.


Holy **** balls there's so much room for activities in there.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks great!

30x40?




FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Just got the cars in for the first time.
> Still waiting for the gutters and some various trim to be installed.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Slverjet said:


> Race Deck installed this past weekend.


That looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggin (Jun 13, 2011)

Slverjet said:


> Race Deck installed this past weekend.



I like the "Daily Driver" and "Sunday Driver" stickers you have. Question is what cars go where?

-Aidan


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

BltByKrmn said:


> Holy **** balls there's so much room for activities in there.


That's the hope. Need to wait a few weeks before installing the lift.



PoorHouse said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 30x40?


Thanks, yes.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Deal closes on this at the end of the month, 70'x30'. The house ain't bad either...




















Still has original storefront with tin ceilings, I plan on moving the tin into the house and turning the storefront into a wood shop.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Trying to make it all fit.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

Zman86 said:


> Deal closes on this at the end of the month, 70'x30'. The house ain't bad either...
> 
> Still has original storefront with tin ceilings, I plan on moving the tin into the house and turning the storefront into a wood shop.


epic starting point for a reno. hope the deal goes through!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

EDIT:


Zman86 said:


> Deal closes on this at the end of the month, 70'x30'. The house ain't bad either...
> 
> Still has original storefront with tin ceilings, I plan on moving the tin into the house and turning the storefront into a wood shop.


Can't wait to read a thread on this one....


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Zman86 said:


> Deal closes on this at the end of the month, 70'x30'. The house ain't bad either...


holy cow this is the stuff of dreams right here. i dream about buying a home with a garage like this one day....


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> holy cow this is the stuff of dreams right here. i dream about buying a home with a garage like this one day....


Been waiting a long time. We've been renting for almost three years, came across this property by chance and decided to see if we could get a mortgage. Passed with flying colors, and after property taxes, mortgage insurance, etc, comes out to the same price as our appartment. We've had our cars at three different locations the last 
year, and not much has been accomplished due to having to drive to each car/improper workspace. It's been driving me crazy. With place, not only can we have all our stuff under one roof again, I have the space required to start fabricating. Getting the house up to our standards is this winters project, but the garage will be started on as well. Keeping as much of the original patina of the place as possible. 


And the last place we had before moving to the city



















Bedroom opened into the garage...


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

I just finished building mine:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

AJB said:


> Can't wait to read a thread on this one....





wat?


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

I need to finish my Datsun, so I can start building my _house_. 

Gah, I love, and hate, seeing this thread pop up. 

:beer:


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

So I am starting to kick around the idea of finally getting my garage in shape.

Those of you with "empty" looking garages -- where do you put all your holiday decorations, bulky children's toys, etc.??


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I am starting to kick around the idea of finally getting my garage in shape.
> 
> Those of you with "empty" looking garages -- where do you put all your holiday decorations, bulky children's toys, etc.??


I built overhead shelves in my garage. Since it has 10' ceilings, I made a 24" deep x 24" tall by 24' long overhead shelf. Fits all seasonal still along with various other containers of stuff.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I am starting to kick around the idea of finally getting my garage in shape.
> 
> Those of you with "empty" looking garages -- where do you put all your holiday decorations, bulky children's toys, etc.??


Mine is pretty empty looking and all I can suggest is to get rid of your kids.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I am starting to kick around the idea of finally getting my garage in shape.
> 
> Those of you with "empty" looking garages -- where do you put all your holiday decorations, bulky children's toys, etc.??


I'm more curious where all the spare parts are. I have tons of parts on shelves in my garage and it keeps the 2 car garage from actually fitting 2 cars. I can't be the only person in a car forum that has a bunch of parts in the garage...


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

personally, i cheat a bit. i have a little cubby hole at the side of the garage under the stairs. my parts go there. the various bits of house crap go on shelving i built in the furnace room.

that said, i also have been pretty vicious when it comes to getting rid of excess crap. i ONLY have stuff that i can USE now. with the exception of a now 3 big rubbermaid bins of Corrado stuff. the extras for the other 3 cars are pretty much limited to one bin for the race car and extra sets of wheels/tires...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Thanks, yes.




Nice, I've got a 30x40 as well and it is awesome.

Amazing how it can start to feel small after a while though...


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Mathew... said:


> wat?


This is gorgeous! Back story?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

vw fiend said:


> I just finished building mine:


Looks awesome. Any more pics?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Nice, I've got a 30x40 as well and it is awesome.
> 
> Amazing how it can start to feel small after a while though...


Luckily my garage is pretty big, so the barn will be cars, tools and woodshop only.

I say that now....


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Good stuff everyone! I wish I could contribute to this thread...maybe someday...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Luckily my garage is pretty big, so the barn will be cars, tools and woodshop only.
> 
> I say that now....



Yeah, same here. 

Don't get me wrong the 30x40 is awesome. When we bought the place I figured it would be more space than I ever needed.

Now I find myself coveting my friends 40x60. Naturally he wishes he had more space. :laugh:


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

When I bought her:


As she stands now:


Plans:
1) Level the structure - the whole structure is questionable, but some reinforcement and leveling will make her sound. 
2) Convert to single large door. I will be removing the center pillar and reinforcing the structure to accommodate said single door and adding a powered door - currently there is no power. Move staircase to either a pulldown stair case or make an exterior door on the side and put the stair case outside. 
3) Pour a new 6" high strength floor. This will allow me the possibility of adding a lift in the future. 
4) Reside and paint the structure.
5) Bring out power and maybe water
6) Close up walls with plywood on the first 4 feet and drywall after that to ceiling
7) Reorg everything on first floor - build wheel racks and add lighting
8) Attack the 2nd floor and refinish it for storage/man cave

I start in the spring. It should be a 2 yr project but ill be able to store at least 2 cars inside without a lift. Although it will be tight no matter wat. I want to look into widening her, but i feel like thats a lot more effort. Another 6 feet would make her perfect.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Yeah, same here.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the 30x40 is awesome. When we bought the place I figured it would be more space than I ever needed.
> 
> Now I find myself coveting my friends 40x60. Naturally he wishes he had more space. :laugh:


My FIL has a 30x40 and a 40x60 but he has backhoes and various other fun stuff.


----------



## spazzyfry123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yak Meat said:


> Plans:
> 1) Level the structure - the whole structure is questionable, but some reinforcement and leveling will make her sound.
> 
> 3) Pour a new 6" high strength floor. This will allow me the possibility of adding a lift in the future.


What's the best way to tackle #1? I'm assuming #3 has a part of it.

The concrete floor of my garage has sunk in the middle and causing anything that is on the floor to lean towards the center of the garage. Think of a rectangle that is cut into three slices and all meet at the center. Forget trying to put something on jackstands in there...fiasco waiting to happen. Curious what your method is going to be as I'll be doing the same soon. House was built in '86.

I'm planning on building a firewood rack to hold half a cord that will sit on the back wall - I'll have to grab a few pictures once I get that out of the way.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yak Meat said:


> Plans:
> 1) Level the structure - the whole structure is questionable, but some reinforcement and leveling will make her sound.


Forgive me if I am presumptuous to offer this advice.... but in my experience, you will likely be happier starting completely new if you are starting here with a "questionable" structure, so the idea of taking out the whole thing makes sense to me. It took me a second read to realize you meant "level" as in straightening it out, not knocking it down. But by then I was in the "knock it down!" mode!! Every time I have tried to "make lemonade" from a lemon structure, it ends up being better, but never good enough. Looks like you have room to make the whole thing wider and longer, so why the heck not!? Yes, I realize costs go up with that plan, but again I have found the extra to: 1) be worth what you get, and 2) not seem like much extra later on in life. Either way, good luck with it! Sounds like a great project.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> Looks awesome. Any more pics?





















I'm further with painting, but we just had a baby so I'm behind on photos... and everything else :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

vw fiend said:


> I'm further with painting, but we just had a baby so I'm behind on photos... and everything else :laugh:


Swweeeet!, Well done! And ya, the baby is going to take a bit of your time... enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

One more showing how nicely my car fits in the garage.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Just got the cars in for the first time.
> Still waiting for the gutters and some various trim to be installed.


looks great

I had plans for something similar then the land around me was foreclosed on and annexed into the city 

I have a 3 car garage now that i may just extend the 3rd stall to be a tandem and use that for shop space.
Also told the wife our house is now a 10 year deal instead of a 20+ like we originally planned. Next house I am building with a 6+ car space and hopefully on the river (hey i can dream right)


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Forgive me if I am presumptuous to offer this advice.... but in my experience, you will likely be happier starting completely new if you are starting here with a "questionable" structure, so the idea of taking out the whole thing makes sense to me. It took me a second read to realize you meant "level" as in straightening it out, not knocking it down. But by then I was in the "knock it down!" mode!! Every time I have tried to "make lemonade" from a lemon structure, it ends up being better, but never good enough. Looks like you have room to make the whole thing wider and longer, so why the heck not!? Yes, I realize costs go up with that plan, but again I have found the extra to: 1) be worth what you get, and 2) not seem like much extra later on in life. Either way, good luck with it! Sounds like a great project.


Questionable is maybe a little more colorful than the truth. The structure is actually more or less fine and stable, its just one of the corners has sunk some and I need to figure out how to clean it up. Due to where I live, it would be extremely expensive and most likely impossible to actually rip her down and put a new one up, although I would love that. I am going to consider making her wider by about 6-8 feet. That would really make it easier to pull in and out of the far garage and also more room to actually work. Id have to look at what exactly the foundation is. 

Its all starting this spring so I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## deadheadsforvw (Aug 16, 2008)

My wife and I built our house about four years ago I got the garage and above :laugh: she got the rest of the house! I put a music studio above my garage and just about finished with it got all the sound dampening foam just gotta finish putting it up! If all continues well I'll be putting a barn up in a few years with a car lift .


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)




----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

lowblackdub said:


>


there's a mini in that mustang only parking spot


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Took possession of the new place on the 28th, not much is going to happen in the shop till spring/summer due to lack of heat/focusing our efforts on improving the house. 





























Some stuff found in the hundreds of tin storage cubbies in the old storefront



















Original tin ceilings in the storefront


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

Zman86 said:


> Took possession of the new place on the 28th, not much is going to happen in the shop till spring/summer due to lack of heat/focusing our efforts on improving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

looks like great potential Zman :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

DeckManDubs said:


> looks like great potential Zman :thumbup:


X2

I really like that.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

deadheadsforvw said:


> [/URL]


I saw this picture and I was going to say it was good to see a fellow Deadhead here. Then I saw your screen name. :laugh:


Sweet setup, by the way. I have always wanted an above-the-garage "loft space" like that.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

We just moved to a new to us home. Went from a side by side 2 garage door to a rowhome with a single garage. The garage is very tight and could barely fit my wifes mazda3 in there with shelves on just one side. I think the shelves are maybe 10-12" deep. Too tight to get in and out and for the kids. So she parks on the pad beside, I park outside on the street now. I went from being able to park 6 cars to none now. Oh well, the new place is about 25 years newer, doesn't need upgrading, and there is more sq footage. The yard is smaller so I could get rid of a bunch of yard equipment which was nice. So my garage is not really pic worthy, just used for storage now 

Just here to drool now:laugh:


----------



## deadheadsforvw (Aug 16, 2008)

Viking said:


> I saw this picture and I was going to say it was good to see a fellow Deadhead here. Then I saw your screen name. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sweet setup, by the way. I have always wanted an above-the-garage "loft space" like that.


Thanks buddy and yeah just finished all the sound dampening foam on the studio walls and hopefully going to get some recording done this week of not next week for sure!


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Here is my 3-car garage from about a year ago (slightly after the infamous Lotus accident).

I am have been (slowly) working to clean it up, and make it a quality garage/man cave. I have another year or so before I get everything how I want it:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Zman86 said:


> Took possession of the new place on the 28th, not much is going to happen in the shop till spring/summer due to lack of heat/focusing our efforts on improving the house.


Awesome! :thumbup:

Any more info (or did you already post that somewhere )? Is this just a standalone old garage/auto parts store you bought just for your cars? Or is it attached to a house as well? When was it built?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Not mine, but a house for sale in Fallston MD.
This guy is doing it right!


----------



## atenza_freak (Feb 24, 2010)

*my buddies saab engine swap taking up my unorganized garage*


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

question for those who have built their garages: (I'm looking at houses now, and quite a few houses i liked in good part of Denver don't have garages, but have the space to built it)

any ###'s? on what it might run to build a 2 car garage? (full 2 or i guess we can call it 2.5, i want to be able to to have a little work bench, and store my winter sets of tires for both cars, few bicycles, etc)
doesn't have to be fully finished or heated or anything crazy.
just a simple detached full size 2 car garage.

would $10-$15K do it?
thanks


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

romanl said:


> question for those who have built their garages: (I'm looking at houses now, and quite a few houses i liked in good part of Denver don't have garages, but have the space to built it)
> 
> any ###'s? on what it might run to build a 2 car garage? (full 2 or i guess we can call it 2.5, i want to be able to to have a little work bench, and store my winter sets of tires for both cars, few bicycles, etc)
> doesn't have to be fully finished or heated or anything crazy.
> ...


Think about $100 a square foot for something pretty nice, maybe $40 for basic. so yeah, you are in the ballpark but maybe a little low. 300 sf for $18000 would be my guess around my area. It really depends on the labor costs in your area. For $150 a square foot, it can be heated and A/C, well lit, running water, bathroom, tile floors, cabinets, etc. mine was $150 a foot if ya wanna go crazy


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

OM! NOM! NOM!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Think about $100 a square foot for something pretty nice, maybe $40 for basic. so yeah, you are in the ballpark but maybe a little low. 300 sf for $18000 would be my guess around my area. It really depends on the labor costs in your area. For $150 a square foot, it can be heated and A/C, well lit, running water, bathroom, tile floors, cabinets, etc. mine was $150 a foot if ya wanna go crazy


thanks, so i looked around bit more, and if i had the option to build i think i'd look for 400 to 480sf so 20x20 up to 22x24.
i do have someone in the family thats in construction business so i know he'd do some work free of charge :laugh::laugh: maybe that'll keep cost down
ideally i find a house with attached garage


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

^ as advice. Always build a bit bigger than you think you'll need. It gets small fast when you've got a lawnmower, landscaping stuff, and other junk.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

romanl said:


> thanks, so i looked around bit more, and if i had the option to build i think i'd look for 400 to 480sf so 20x20 up to 22x24.
> i do have someone in the family thats in construction business so i know he'd do some work free of charge :laugh::laugh: maybe that'll keep cost down
> ideally i find a house with attached garage


Yeah, that makes more sense... not sure why I said 300 SF, I was really thinking you'd want 600 (30x20), so for 600 sf, it would be pretty bare bones for the price you are thinking about. Because you aren't worried about finishing the inside walls, you can probably start cheaply with a large, unfinished structure and improve the inside later. As compy222 correctly pointed out in the post above ^, always go bigger than you think, because you will need it and once you have built it once, you won't be able to get a re-do easily. So, build a larger "shell" for the same price, because you can always make it nicer inside later, but you can't necessarily grow the footprint later. Attached garage makes soooo much sense in Denver. Maybe you find one that is attached but has room around it to be expanded. That may be your cheapest and most flexible alternative.

BTW, in my garage, I built a room across the back that is 10X30, lined with shelves, and it is where I store all my crap... which is the only reason the main part of the garage (60'x30') stays less cluttered.


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

This was right after I refinished the floor.


----------



## deadheadsforvw (Aug 16, 2008)

Hawk said:


> OM! NOM! NOM!


Not too sure what NOM stands for so I guess thanks hahah! Looking forward to finishing my BT mk4 for the spring should be a lot of fun just gotta finish some wiring and get a dyno tune for my standalone system.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

nobbyv said:


> Awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> Any more info (or did you already post that somewhere )? Is this just a standalone old garage/auto parts store you bought just for your cars? Or is it attached to a house as well? When was it built?


There's a house and the garage located on just under an acre, the house is separate. You can see the space between the two here. 










House was built in 1929, unsure of when the garage was built. Inspection certificate on the air compressor mounted in the ceiling is dated 1959. I know the place was a functional automotive business from the 50's till the mid 90's. 

We plan on reworking the house into a Victorian style farm house and doing the shop to match. The store front will be restored and turned into a wood shop, while the shop will be a fully functioning auto shop so we can work on our own projects/friends cars/whatever we want. I'm hoping to start building and fabricating my own stuff now that I have the space, and eventually work from home as I'm finding the daily 9-5 grind, well, grinding. It's going to take years, but it will be special when it's complete.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Lift installed. Nearly.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with single post lifts? Im curious if there is a good one out there that allows you to work on your car as well. 

Many I have found are just for storage with full car length ramps and not your typical arms for working on her.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Lift installed. Nearly.


That picture makes the lift look wider at the top than at the bottom. :sly:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

georgekelp said:


> That picture makes the lift look wider at the top than at the bottom. :sly:


The extensions are slightly smaller. It's plumb.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Yak Meat said:


> Anyone have any experience with single post lifts? Im curious if there is a good one out there that allows you to work on your car as well.
> 
> Many I have found are just for storage with full car length ramps and not your typical arms for working on her.


Yes but they are$$$$


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Yak Meat said:


> Anyone have any experience with single post lifts? Im curious if there is a good one out there that allows you to work on your car as well.
> 
> Many I have found are just for storage with full car length ramps and not your typical arms for working on her.


Bendpak makes a four post lift that can be optioned with a rolling jack to lift the car off of the platform.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

so does Direct Lift. Friend of the family has a couple. Loves them

http://www.directlift.com/Four-Post-Lifts-C9.aspx


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Yak Meat said:


> Anyone have any experience with single post lifts? Im curious if there is a good one out there that allows you to work on your car as well.


Single Post? You're not talking about one of those sidepost deals that cantilevers the car? 

If your goal is to work on cars in the least encumbered way, get a 2 post.

If your goal is to store a car, with the secondary benefit of being able to do have access underneath it for certain tasks, get a 4 post.
A 4 post lift is bit more convenient to park under, as you don't have to worry about your doors hitting it.



georgekelp said:


> That *camera* makes the lift look wider at the top than at the bottom. :sly:


FTFY.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

This thread really has me back on the market looking again. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Been working in the shop a bit lately, however it has been very cold here and the shops furnace is a decades old oil furnace that has been out of commission for years. 



















Hoping to replace it next year with a wood/oil combo, that way I can hear the place with pallets/scrap wood/used oil to offset cost a bit. 

Got this thing out to the shop a little while ago, the project that never ends...










And to combat the lack of heat, I taped a tarp to the roof across the front entrance, leaving a good size for working that I heat with a propane heater. 










So much room for activities


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Zman86 said:


> So much room for activities


Nice space!

If you want to clean that up on the cheap, just get a 5-gallon bucket of paint and a 5-gallon bucket of floor wax. Paint walls, clean floor thoroughly and get a couple of mop heads made for spreading wax. Invite friends and mop away! 

No, it's not as durable as floor coatings and it won't resist brake fluid at all, but it'll be easier to scrub out and will go a long way on keeping dust down. :thumbup:


Edit: WARNING!!! if you do this, you're committed. You will not be able to apply other coatings later. :beer:


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

lots of potential for that shop! looks like you already have decent lighting so some white paint on the walls would be huge


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

The lights are terrible, many don't work, nearly 20 of them in total. going to be replacing with four bulb lamps and cutting the number of them in half. Paint wise we are trying to decide on a color scheme, keep the two tone. 

Floor wise, there is mucho dirt buildup in the high traffic areas as this was a functional auto business. I've used a sharpened ice scraper the remove it in the past at work, just have to pick one up. Then it's getting saturated in cleaner, scrubbed and power washed. 

Entire place needs to be rewired, currently running off an extension cord in the house. Used to have it's own power supply and bill but at some point someone cut that supply off. Also has it's own plumbing system and washroom in the furnace room, but none are operational. 

We plan on restoring it back to a functional, useable workspace that can also be used as a hangout. Once I'm set up for welding I have to fab all the work benches and wall storage stuff. The original windows are intact, but many panes of glass are broken and the caulking that seals the windows in (whatever was used in the 50s) is disintegrated. Going to pull all the old glass, blast and paint the frames and have all new, thicker glass cut. The exterior still has it's original doors with original hardware under about 15 layers of paint. We have yet to pick a color for the exterior wood trim but it will match whatever color we end up trimming the house in. 

All in all it's going to be a tonne of work, but the end product is going to be worth it.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Zman86 said:


> The lights are terrible, many don't work, nearly 20 of them in total. going to be replacing with four bulb lamps and cutting the number of them in half. Paint wise we are trying to decide on a color scheme, keep the two tone.


Check these out: http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270879

I just put two in my 20x20 garage and I'm going to add two more. I like them because they pop on at full brightness at below freezing temps and don't buzz.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Both pros, it's -20*c here at the moment. The lighting is getting sorted in the spring


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Zman86 said:


> Been working in the shop a bit lately, however it has been very cold here and the shops furnace is a decades old oil furnace that has been out of commission for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy asbestos batman!!!! don't touch that thing!!!! you've got one hell of a space there but i bet it's full of hazardous isht like that. be careful!


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Zman86 said:


>


Honestly....I kind of like this just the way it is. It's earned its character. Clean it, fix it and move forward. I wouldnt make it all shiny and fancy. Yes, I know, you didnt ask for my opinion.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

We are going to be keeping it original for the most part, just thoroughly cleaning, painting to our tastes and updating electrical and water to actually work. It's still going to be old school, neither of us like shiny, modern things, the patina is great but is a little ragged here and there. I'll post some pics of the exterior this weekend.

As for the asbestos, one of my best friends is an insulator, and he has all the hazmat equipment to remove it. It's getting tossed in the spring. I've still not ventured into the storage space above the furnace room, but I can hear little feet up there whenever I open the door.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Zman86 said:


> Going to pull all the old glass, blast and paint the frames *and have all new, thicker glass cut*.



That will not be a cheap endeavor. You're better off just getting new windows. You could get some that look "vintage" if that is your concern.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Zman86 said:


> We are going to be keeping it original for the most part, just thoroughly cleaning, painting to our tastes and updating electrical and water to actually work. It's still going to be old school, neither of us like shiny, modern things, the patina is great but is a little ragged here and there. I'll post some pics of the exterior this weekend.


Good, I just love old/honest garages.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

How bad is the wiring really? If its proper 3-wire copper and no corroded/burnt, save time/money and juat re-supply it. When i had to redo my house (1970s aluminum) the inspector told me the old cloth like stuff was a way better insulator. If it ain't broke, don't fix...


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Zman: If you started a build thread for your shop, I would subscribe to it. Just saying. 

Seems like you found an awesome place there. :beer: You had me up until the wee hours of the night searching for old shops I could turn into adjoining garage/living space in philly.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

The old window frames will be staying, they are part of the building, cemented in. I'd rather pay the money and keep the look anyways. As for wiring, it's knob and tube for the most part, but that's not what concerns me. It is currently powered by a large extension cord jumpered off the house. It used to have it's own power supply/ separate meter. I need to have the proper wiring to allow me to run a plasma cutter, welder, table saw, planer, etc, without any issues.

As for it's own thread, possibly in the future.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

boner said:


> holy asbestos batman!!!! don't touch that thing!!!! you've got one hell of a space there but i bet it's full of hazardous isht like that. be careful!


Yeah, I think you're right. I doubt there's much of a problem elsewhere, but that sure looks like asbestos to me.

I don't know what that would cost to have removed professionally but it looks pretty self-contained, so it may be as simple as bagging it as a unit and getting it the hell out of there, keeping the cost down. This assumes the ductwork isn't insulated with asbestos, of course.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

sunofernest said:


> Zman: If you started a build thread for your shop, I would subscribe to it. Just saying.


Indeed. :beer:



Zman86 said:


> The old window frames will be staying, they are part of the building, cemented in. I'd rather pay the money and keep the look anyways. As for wiring, it's knob and tube for the most part, but that's not what concerns me. It is currently powered by a large extension cord jumpered off the house. It used to have it's own power supply/ separate meter. I need to have the proper wiring to allow me to run a plasma cutter, welder, table saw, planer, etc, without any issues.
> 
> As for it's own thread, possibly in the future.


Cooooooooool. :thumbup:


----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)

a clean shop never gets any work done


----------



## deadheadsforvw (Aug 16, 2008)

Definitely looks like asbestus to me I work with it on a daily basis. If you are removing it wear a respirator and wet the **** out of it so it doesn't flake and let dust into the air. That's the **** that hurts you to breathe in is the dust so you wet it to keep it down. Also legally where I live you can't just throw that stuff away has to go to a special place not saying you have to do that just giving you a heads up. Also would grab some throw away plastic drop cloths and rubber gloves can give some people allergic reactions. And the drop cloth can place the asbestos on and then wrap it up and throw it in a garbage bag. :beer::thumbup:

Garage looks sick bro looks like a ton of room to have some fun good luck fixing it up would love to see the progress!


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Zman86 said:


> Been working in the shop a bit lately, however it has been very cold here and the shops furnace is a decades old oil furnace that has been out of commission for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me one of one of Dexters kill rooms.


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bookmarked this as "Reasons to study hard in college" another year and a half and I'll be pulling a Billy Madison as a 26 year old college freshman.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dragged the old girl home to the new shop this weekend.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

If anyone on here is close enough to where I am in NWNJ and wants street signs for their garage, I just purchased a bunch.

Shoot me a PM. I am just south of Washington NJ 07882


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Not a great pic but you get the idea. The E30 shares a bed with the GLI. Jeep sleeps outside.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A few details and it's off to the upholsterer.


----------



## NOS85GTI (Feb 15, 2002)

My work space:


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

NOS85GTI said:


> My work space:


You sir win. Nothing is going to surpass a hangar with dubs and a float plane. Atleast not here I dont think. Thats os awesome.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my humble workspace, 




























me and my girl is saving up to get a small farm with a barn for me =)


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

NOS85GTI said:


> My work space:


Sweet Jebus...


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

just when you thought you won the thread, someon HAS to one up you lol


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hands down winner, that's effing gorgeous. Barry has a nice workspace as well.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My garage has room for Junior car-geeks as well. I had my friend and his 7-year old over yesterday for some Hemi vs Shelby showdown. It's never too early to train new enthusiasts!


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

NOS85GTI said:


> My work space:


Is that a Beaver?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Is that a Beaver?


Art of Stance watermark....and 80% of the vehicles pictured (2 cars, 1 boat, 1 plane, and one motorcycle that I can see) don't appear to be "stance" ( and the caddy appears to simply be low to me) .

Watermark is misleading


----------



## NOS85GTI (Feb 15, 2002)

The Beaver is "stance'd"! hah 

Jonnymooshoo shot a series of photos for my Caddy's feature in Retro Cars Magazine. He normally shoots for A of S and throws his watermark on the photos of course for recognition of the photographer...at least I think that's why it goes there! I moved the jet boat, BMW and plane moving truck out of the hangar to make it seem less cluttered for the photo  !! 

Thanks for the great comments guys...I tried to turn my work space into a fun space also. I use the hangar for work and for fun as the planes are working machines. Offices upstairs, kitchen and bath downstairs, storage under the stairs, work benches hidden by the tiguan (16' of running benches), and tool room hidden behind the kitchen. 

Everyone has dreams, right??


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Nice Beaver.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

16volt said:


> Nice Beaver.












Thanks, I just had it stuffed.


----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Thanks, I just had it stuffed.



"I just think about baseball..."


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Used to be mine, I miss it. Had a separate power hook up from the house, with 240 outlets, upstairs was plenty of storage.











Upstairs:





When I first got it





Room for all manners of activities...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My garage has room for Junior car-geeks as well. I had my friend and his 7-year old over yesterday for some Hemi vs Shelby showdown. It's never too early to train new enthusiasts!


:thumbup::thumbup:

I snagged a big box filled with my old tracks from my mother's house. I have to get the tracks cleaned up and figure out if the cars still work, i'm excited to see how the girls like it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

87vr6 said:


> Had a separate power hook up from the house, with 240 outlets


That's a lot of outlets.


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> That's a lot of outlets.


I lol'd


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

AnchorsAweigh said:


> I lol'd



Me, too. I love jokes from my trade.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> That's a lot of outlets.


OP's house.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That would make great wallpaper.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> That would make great wallpaper.


That would be so evil.

I love it.:laugh:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

My buddy has the ultimate garage/backyard/man cave set up -- The Fiat was setup for a 2165 turbo ACVW engine and was my pride and joy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uki344VRGDE

As far as myself, I'm living out of a 2 car garage right now -- with a 4-car garage amount of crap in it LOL


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Ya'll got me, but I can take the joking unlike a lot of the stiffs around these parts. :beer:


----------



## marco0355 (Feb 3, 2001)

thought I would contribute......


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Woah, whats going on with that glass railing balcony there?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

the champagne room


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Open attic. Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## marco0355 (Feb 3, 2001)

sunofernest said:


> Woah, whats going on with that glass railing balcony there?


The garage was unfinished, so I figured I would take advantage of the height by building a mezzanine where I could store extra sets of wheels and patio furniture. There is a through-hole where the ladder is and a winch that hangs down so I can bring heavy items up.


----------



## preoctavian (Mar 23, 2002)

Marco, any detail on how you built the mezzanine? I have an unfinished garage with a ~14' ceiling. Would love to do something similar. Also curious about the 4-post lift.


----------



## Charolastra (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread is TCL at its best. Nothing more to add than thanks to all the contributors! Truly inspirational!


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

marco0355 said:


> The garage was unfinished, so I figured I would take advantage of the height by building a mezzanine where I could store extra sets of wheels and patio furniture. There is a through-hole where the ladder is and a winch that hangs down so I can bring heavy items up.


If it was mine it would've been built out of 2x4s and low grade plywood. Yours looks better


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just bought a casa with a garage (coming from condo). Will have pics up soon.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Been working on cleaning up the old storefront the last couple days. Took a bunch of the old flakey paint off the ceiling as well. Walls are going to be stripped and re-painted, the outers are near one foot thick concrete. Going to give the floor a light sand and a fresh coat of some sort of finish to bring back some colour. It should be a pretty badass wood shop/man cave/lounge when we are done with it. 

The old desk/counter will be disassembled and repurposed in the house as a bar. Most Of the cubby hole storage will be relocated out into the shop and the one against the far right hand wall will be left for storage for various woodworking supplies. 












































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Retirement plan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Zman86 said:


> Been working on cleaning up the old storefront the last couple days. Took a bunch of the old flakey paint off the ceiling as well. Walls are going to be stripped and re-painted, the outers are near one foot thick concrete. Going to give the floor a light sand and a fresh coat of some sort of finish to bring back some colour. It should be a pretty badass wood shop/man cave/lounge when we are done with it.
> 
> The old desk/counter will be disassembled and repurposed in the house as a bar. Most Of the cubby hole storage will be relocated out into the shop and the one against the far right hand wall will be left for storage for various woodworking supplies.


That looks like a cool place, what is it?


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

So many of these garages are so nice... I feel so jealous.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Zman86 said:


> Been working on cleaning up the old storefront the last couple days. Took a bunch of the old flakey paint off the ceiling as well. Walls are going to be stripped and re-painted, the outers are near one foot thick concrete. Going to give the floor a light sand and a fresh coat of some sort of finish to bring back some colour. It should be a pretty badass wood shop/man cave/lounge when we are done with it...


Mmmmmmm tin ceilings. That place is going to be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

I assume you're going to sand and refinish the floors when you're done, right?


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

MTL-Marc, we bought a house last year that has a 70'x30' shop on the property, was a functioning automotive business from the late 50's till the mid 90's. It's in solid shape, but has been neglected since it was closed as a business. We are restoring it back to a useable shop. The pictures above are of the old storefront, where you would book your car in, wait for work to get done, etc. Below is inside the shop. 



















The tin ceilings were my favorite part of the entire property. If the floor was patina'd nicely if leave it, but it's badly stained with 50 years of crap and does not look all that great, so I will be sanding and finishing it once the storage we don't want up there and the desk are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys and sorry for the delay, i'm not as active on this site, although i especially love this thread. A ton of awesome spaces on here.



madrussian said:


> Is that the Free Flow or Free Flow XL? What size is your garage? I'm curious what it ran, I want to do mine but its about 400 sq. ft.


Reg Free Flow. My garage is 19' x 20'. Price various tremendously but give them a call and get a quote, I highly recommend their product!



TooFitToQuit said:


> "Dubber" from GJ. Recognize it. :thumbup:


:thumbup:



2ohgti said:


> That looks great :thumbup:


Thx!



Wiggin said:


> I like the "Daily Driver" and "Sunday Driver" stickers you have. Question is what cars go where?
> 
> -Aidan


Glad you noticed that, one of my favorite details. The 'Daily Driver' is a 2014 Jetta TDI and the 'Sunday Driver' is a 2004.5 GLI

Its been a continuous evolution since we took ownership this past August. Here's the before, and where i'm currently at.


*Before: Aug 13th, 2014*



*After: Mar 15, 15*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Zman86 said:


> MTL-Marc, we bought a house last year that has a 70'x30' shop on the property, was a functioning automotive business from the late 50's till the mid 90's. It's in solid shape, but has been neglected since it was closed as a business. We are restoring it back to a useable shop. The pictures above are of the old storefront, where you would book your car in, wait for work to get done, etc. Below is inside the shop.


I love these old properties. :thumbup:


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

What kind of flooring is that? I have been looking for a while, but the garage tiles seems so expensive. I have a 30x24 two car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

AJB said:


> What kind of flooring is that? I have been looking for a while, but the garage tiles seems so expensive. I have a 30x24 two car.


^ 

Yes, would love thoughts on this. In particular, I'm curious to know whether a floor jack/stands will work OK with this type of flooring.


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

Nealric said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, would love thoughts on this. In particular, I'm curious to know whether a floor jack/stands will work OK with this type of flooring.


I have Race deck in my garage. I use ply wood squares under my jack stands just in case. My floor jack has fairly wide wheels and does not dent the tiles when loaded.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for bumping this. Looked through a whole bunch of pages for inspiration!

In 3 months I'll be the proud owner of a new 23x24 garage, with a house attached to it. I won't be able to do everything to it at once, but before winter I'd like to start the basics. Batt insulation, drywall, white paint to reflect lights (want to do probably 2 long LED light fixtures down the middle... gonna get the electrical sorted out at the start when he's wiring the rest of the house), and epoxy floor.

What's nice is with a side corridor to the main house as part of the floor plan, I don't lose garage space to stairs, and can put shelving over there too.

Lame idea: painting a Martini stripe down the middle to break up the white










It will be home to this eventually,


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

awesome thread

holding space so i can take a pic later... its spring cleaning time so im currently cleaning a lot out of the garage.


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's funny how things work, I created this thread at the start of my sophomore year in college. Come August, I will finally have a garage of my own. I plan on building it slowly but documenting the entire process within this thread. 

first thing on the list will be epoxy flooring before we move in.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm just now sanding off the ancient epoxy floor from when the building went up in 1942. The building was originally built to service cars. 

The building had been used as a carpet store. They built a showroom out into the service bay. Initially I just cut in an arch, but the corner section was just in the way of everything. I'm 
knocking it all down, returning it to its original configuration.

Beyond the garage is another 3200 square feet of storage. This 1800 square feet is air conditioned.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

AJB said:


> What kind of flooring is that? I have been looking for a while, but the garage tiles seems so expensive. I have a 30x24 two car.


The product is made by RaceDeck and more specifically this type is called FreeFlow. Contact them for a quote!



Nealric said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, would love thoughts on this. In particular, I'm curious to know whether a floor jack/stands will work OK with this type of flooring.


Love the flooring. This is actually the second garage i've put it in at this point. You do need to put a thin "cushion" between a jack and the actual flooring just in case. I just throw down a utility mat.



Arachnotron said:


> I have Race deck in my garage. I use ply wood squares under my jack stands just in case. My floor jack has fairly wide wheels and does not dent the tiles when loaded.


:thumbup:



reelknead1 said:


> It's funny how things work, I created this thread at the start of my sophomore year in college. Come August, I will finally have a garage of my own. I plan on building it slowly but documenting the entire process within this thread.
> 
> first thing on the list will be epoxy flooring before we move in.


Nice! Obviously it was a solid idea. You should check out GarageJournal.com That will blow your mind!


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

With the Benz gone and warmer weather here, we finally got around to doing some cleaning and organizing...










About 2/3 of the inside is tidied up now, the end closest to the camera is still piled with junk that was left behind. Still have some more crap to bring down from upstairs, then it's all going to the dump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

NOS85GTI said:


> My work space:


beautiful garages all.

i'm quoting the picture because i cant unsee the face on the right side office window. is there a poster of someone's face in there or are the reflections messing with my head?


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just scored three large lateral filing cabinets for storage. 150 delivered go my garage. The four drawer is more like a cabinet and the two three drawers are traditional drawers.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

*Galvalume Clad Ice Chest*

My garage is built with styrofoam metal clad panels. It is extremely energy efficient and hurricane resistant. This past winter, it was 20 degrees outside and 60 degrees inside with no source of heat other than the concrete foundation. It will not rust or rot and will not burn. I had the concrete poured (3200 sq ft) and when it had cured enough we started construction. We started on a Monday morning and had it built, dried-in and secured by noon that Saturday. The panels are very affordable and easy to assemble.





































The panels came from here:
http://www.southernsips.com

This is a video of Chris (SouthernSips) building a house in Haiti. It took 27 hours of actual construction time!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g52TAcJjxx0

My Build Blog
http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

continued organization of the garage and starting to finally get more stuff moved around how i want it. still need to hang the speakers for the 5.1 system, but really happy with the lighting so far. :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

^ the lighting looks great! Now turn up the sound!


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> ^ the lighting looks great! Now turn up the sound!


my friends have been joking that just when my neighbors thought they could put with with the loud exhausts at all hours, now they're getting my choice of electronic, classic rock, and alternative music. :beer:


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

I can finally join this thread, as i recently became garage owner.
me and g/f bought a house few weeks ago.
this is jsut a crappy front pic, there's a huge shed to the side (would actually fit eitehr of our GOLF's in there,) but im going to try and sell it, we dont want it.
it has 1 car garage, but we're not going to park in there yet, not while we're renovating the house. Previous owner for some reason moved water heater/boilder from the basement dedicated space upstairs and into Garage :screwy::screwy::screwy: so untill thats brough up to code and sectioned off we're parking outside.
1st big project and we hope to accomplish it this summer is to expand existing 1 car garage into large 2 car. 
will post more late, once we get around to expanding it.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Yesterday, Apr 15, 2015, my garage was born,










Well, the roof trusses went on anyway, so it actually looks like a garage now!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Mike! looks good, but for the life of me I never understood why people who are having house build don't add and extra foot of two on each side of the garage and then in between the doors.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

AJB said:


> Mike! looks good, but for the life of me I never understood why people who are having house build don't add and extra foot of two on each side of the garage and then in between the doors.


Stretched it as much as my builder would give me. 23' wide, 24' deep. The two doors are 7x9 (9ft wide). Then, you can't see it well in the photo, but there's a corridor where those double windows are where stairs go up to the house. Basically, the extra space is there, and the stairs / shelving for recycling bins, etc. don't encroach on garage at all. I've got the full floor to work with!


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike! said:


> Lame idea: painting a Martini stripe down the middle to break up the white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea, I was thinking of doing this up the back wall of my garage (floor to ceiling)...if someone made a vinyl decal it would be great. The thought of all the painting/taping/painting turned me off.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Ahh.. OK. You can't tell from the picture. Good thinking though.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Finally made some forward progress on our 30x40 garage - although almost every step of the way has required something to be redone thanks to our contractor not paying enough attention to the job - started last April, was supposed to be done by July/August..this is where it is now.

Insulation went in at the end of 2014 just before Christmas, and they finally got the siding on last week. Still need to do finish electrical, floor sealing, boiler/water setup, and a few other odds and ends before we can move things in...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TheOrange said:


> Finally made some forward progress on our 30x40 garage - although almost every step of the way has required something to be redone thanks to our contractor not paying enough attention to the job - started last April, was supposed to be done by July/August..this is where it is now.
> 
> Insulation went in at the end of 2014 just before Christmas, and they finally got the siding on last week. Still need to do finish electrical, floor sealing, boiler/water setup, and a few other odds and ends before we can move things in...
> 
> *pics


Wow! Very nice and that's quite handsome. :thumbup: :beer:

I'm surprised by the pitch of the roof on it and the house because it's in Massachusetts, though. I would've thought that building codes wouldn't allow for that because of the snowfall. Here it might even be an issue on occasion (We're in the Louisville area), but up _there_? Man, you guys can get walloped!! This year proved that beyond a doubt. 

I see a lot of reinforcements inside, is that part of it?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TheOrange said:


> Finally made some forward progress on our 30x40 garage - although almost every step of the way has required something to be redone thanks to our contractor not paying enough attention to the job - started last April, was supposed to be done by July/August..this is where it is now.
> 
> Insulation went in at the end of 2014 just before Christmas, and they finally got the siding on last week. Still need to do finish electrical, floor sealing, boiler/water setup, and a few other odds and ends before we can move things in...


Looking great! I love how it blends with the house.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like that styling!


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Ben Modified said:


> My garage is built with styrofoam metal clad panels. It is extremely energy efficient and hurricane resistant. This past winter, it was 20 degrees outside and 60 degrees inside with no source of heat other than the concrete foundation. It will not rust or rot and will not burn. I had the concrete poured (3200 sq ft) and when it had cured enough we started construction. We started on a Monday morning and had it built, dried-in and secured by noon that Saturday. The panels are very affordable and easy to assemble.


What's affordable?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

AJB said:


> Mike! looks good, but for the life of me I never understood why people who are having house build don't add and extra foot of two on each side of the garage and then in between the doors.


When my spouse saw the drawings and dimensions of our garage before we built it, she said that exact same thing. Now it's sweet, plenty of room to move around the cars.


----------



## Ben Modified (Mar 31, 2015)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> What's affordable?


It was less than $35 per sq. ft for a durable insulated building.

http://www.BenModified.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


You need a minivan.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

If you get the right cover it can still look somewhat manly...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

leitmotif said:


> You need a minivan.


Nonsense. With enough drivers he can transport as many passengers as could possibly be wanted! 

Love the garage/contents as always davecarguy, sign me up to transport passengers at any time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

patrickvr6 said:


> If you get the right cover it can still look somewhat manly...


LOL. That one took me a few seconds. Priceless.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


Oh yeah, that's rough. Man, I'd haaaate to be in your shoes. I mean, it's like there's this pink car in one of the best garages (_the_ best garage?) in all of TCL. The car gods are really frowning on you, buster. 

:wave:

(green with envy, pink car or not! :beer



patrickvr6 said:


> If you get the right cover it can still look somewhat manly...
> 
> *hungmini.jpg


Bwaaaa! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


Good Lord!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'd cover the Fisker Karma. Pink Mini is cool.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'd cover the Fisker Karma.


Yes, with a Nomex car cover. :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheOrange said:


> Yes, with a Nomex car cover. :laugh:


Yes, people love to poke fun at the Karma. Too bad they don't get to know the real story - The reality is that it has been one of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. It'll be 4 years old in December and I have never had a single problem with it in the 10,000 miles I've driven it. I can't say that about any other cars except my daughters' two Mini Coopers (they've also been flawless). The Karma has had fewer issues than my wife's Lexus LS460, her BMW 750Li, my Infiniti QX56, etc. ONE Karma caught on fire due to an issue with a HOSE CLAMP. That was it. The car is a marvel of engineering, and it gets this bad rap due to a friggin loose hose clamp. Then they had a batch of bad L-Ion batteries from their supplier A123, which they had to replace on a few hundred cars out of the first 3,000. Unfortunately, one of those was the one selected to be reviewed by Consumer Reports, and it promptly died. So, a legend was born. Other car companies have issues and they are accepted. People love to bash new car companies, which is why it is so hard to start one. But my battery is still working fine, thanks! And the car is an absolute joy to drive. I'll never sell it, just as I'll never sell my Aston. Everything else is open for trade, but not those two.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

such a cool thread. The size of some of the workspaces is amazing. Out here in Cali that would cost so much $$$$


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yes, people love to poke fun at the Karma. Too bad they don't get to know the real story - The reality is that it has been one of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. It'll be 4 years old in December and I have never had a single problem with it in the 10,000 miles I've driven it. I can't say that about any other cars except my daughters' two Mini Coopers (they've also been flawless). The Karma has had fewer issues than my wife's Lexus LS460, her BMW 750Li, my Infiniti QX56, etc. ONE Karma caught on fire due to an issue with a HOSE CLAMP. That was it. The car is a marvel of engineering, and it gets this bad rap due to a friggin loose hose clamp. Then they had a batch of bad L-Ion batteries from their supplier A123, which they had to replace on a few hundred cars out of the first 3,000. Unfortunately, one of those was the one selected to be reviewed by Consumer Reports, and it promptly died. So, a legend was born. Other car companies have issues and they are accepted. People love to bash new car companies, which is why it is so hard to start one. But my battery is still working fine, thanks! And the car is an absolute joy to drive. I'll never sell it, just as I'll never sell my Aston. Everything else is open for trade, but not those two.


I just saw a Karma yesterday at Costco. And a couple years ago two in the same lot in Malibu. I love those cars. I was kidding about the minivan btw :laugh:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

TheOrange said:


>


I'd love to see an update on this... I'm drooling over the architecture you have going on here. :beer:


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


That is awesome! 

Serious question - how much of a pain is it to get a car out? Whenever I see garages like that with all those incredible cars, it seems like it's a big hassle to get the cars out from the back. Do you just avoid driving those cars sometimes because of the extra work? 

I'm honestly curious about the logistics. Thanks!


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

300_munkeys said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Serious question - how much of a pain is it to get a car out? Whenever I see garages like that with all those incredible cars, it seems like it's a big hassle to get the cars out from the back. Do you just avoid driving those cars sometimes because of the extra work?
> 
> I'm honestly curious about the logistics. Thanks!


Im interested as well. In my daydream garage I have cars back in perpendicular to the wall so as to not have to shuffle. 

Oh, and that 930 is buried way too deep in there man.....


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The Man Cave got just a little LESS manly this week as my daughter moved back to college and left her Pink Mini Cooper in my garage. Maybe I'll get a cheap car cover and pretend something else is under it...


"cheap" She a _step _daughter or something? I'm sorry, but cheap doesnt look like your style.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Slipstream said:


> I'd love to see an update on this... I'm drooling over the architecture you have going on here. :beer:


Same. Love that house, looks like the garage will be icing on the cake!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Same. Love that house, looks like the garage will be icing on the cake!



Same.

Unusual to see a well done split level ranch.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

BongTechnician said:


> "cheap" *She a step daughter or something? * I'm sorry, but cheap doesnt look like your style.


Redheaded maybe? Pic's please.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

300_munkeys said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Serious question - how much of a pain is it to get a car out? Whenever I see garages like that with all those incredible cars, it seems like it's a big hassle to get the cars out from the back. Do you just avoid driving those cars sometimes because of the extra work?
> 
> I'm honestly curious about the logistics. Thanks!


That is a great question, and something I thought about a lot when I designed it. The reality is that the cars that are parked at the back are typically the collectibles. The 930, the Corvette, and the Latigo don't typically get many miles on them. I leave the three I drive the most near the doors. Usually, the Aston, the McLaren, and the Fisker karma are near the doors. The Datsun only comes out during the summer. With that said, I can get any car out by moving two cars at the most. And since I have plenty of room to park them outside the garage in the driveway, it's not a hassle.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

16volt said:


> Oh, and that 930 is buried way too deep in there man.....


Yes! I do love be to drive the 930, but I just had the undercarriage steam cleaned and refurbished my rocker panels in advance of showing it at the Danville d'Elegance in September. Keeping it clean for now!


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yes, people love to poke fun at the Karma. Too bad they don't get to know the real story - The reality is that it has been one of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. It'll be 4 years old in December and I have never had a single problem with it in the 10,000 miles I've driven it. I can't say that about any other cars except my daughters' two Mini Coopers (they've also been flawless). The Karma has had fewer issues than my wife's Lexus LS460, her BMW 750Li, my Infiniti QX56, etc. ONE Karma caught on fire due to an issue with a HOSE CLAMP. That was it. The car is a marvel of engineering, and it gets this bad rap due to a friggin loose hose clamp. Then they had a batch of bad L-Ion batteries from their supplier A123, which they had to replace on a few hundred cars out of the first 3,000. Unfortunately, one of those was the one selected to be reviewed by Consumer Reports, and it promptly died. So, a legend was born. Other car companies have issues and they are accepted. People love to bash new car companies, which is why it is so hard to start one. But my battery is still working fine, thanks! And the car is an absolute joy to drive. I'll never sell it, just as I'll never sell my Aston. Everything else is open for trade, but not those two.


I've known it was an isolated issue, just had to poke it anyway with a joke setup like that! They're gorgeous cars - it'll be great if they can make a successful return with it.



SlipStream said:


> I'd love to see an update on this... I'm drooling over the architecture you have going on here.


Yes, I'd love to see an update on it, too. Sadly, we're at a year and four months on a project that was supposed to take 3-4 months...and it's still not finished. Hoping to have it done by second week of September, and then the landscape portion will begin...latest was getting the lighting up, still a few more lights to go. Garage floor is getting Epoxy/Urethane coated in two weeks as well.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TheOrange said:


> I've known it was an isolated issue, just had to poke it anyway with a joke setup like that! They're gorgeous cars - it'll be great if they can make a successful return with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love to see an update on it, too. Sadly, we're at a year and four months on a project that was supposed to take 3-4 months...and it's still not finished. Hoping to have it done by second week of September, and then the landscape portion will begin...latest was getting the lighting up, still a few more lights to go. Garage floor is getting Epoxy/Urethane coated in two weeks as well.


This is so badass. Bummer its taking so long.

I dont see any seams in that concrete floor. Did you do something special to ensure it won't end up with settling cracks?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheOrange said:


> Yes, I'd love to see an update on it, too. Sadly, we're at a year and four months on a project that was supposed to take 3-4 months...and it's still not finished. Hoping to have it done by second week of September, and then the landscape portion will begin...latest was getting the lighting up, still a few more lights to go. Garage floor is getting Epoxy/Urethane coated in two weeks as well.


It's looking fantastic! Even if taking longer than you hoped, it's going to be worth it! It looks like your kid(s) are enjoying the open space, also. Keep it up, and keep us posted!! 




BongTechnician said:


> "cheap" ... I'm sorry, but cheap doesnt look like your style.


Maybe not cheap, but I do love a bargain!! I bought the McLaren used for 50% off original MSRP, I bought the Corvette plus the 930 plus the Datsun during the financial crisis for a total cost of less than the price of just a 930 today. And I got the Latigo (with only 20K miles) used for less than 28% of its original sticker price. I got the Cayman S for 55% of its original value, and the purchase included an extra set of wheels plus $10K in racing suspension upgrades. So... I DO like a bargain! A neighbor kid asked if I would buy a McLaren P1, and I pointed out to him that the entire contents of my garage could be bought for maybe half a P1, and even if you threw in the cost of building the garage itself, you'd still have a 6-figure number left over.


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

There's some awesome custom-built garages in this thread.:thumbup:
Mine's a simple 32x40 pole barn, built by the amish guys down the road. They built the shell & I finished the inside. 




























The whole thing was on a tight budget. 

There's a man cave in one corner


























Everything possible is on casters to make room when needed.









I went with radiant heat and couldn't be happier in the winter


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Maybe not cheap, but I do love a bargain!! I bought the McLaren used for 50% off original MSRP, I bought the Corvette plus the 930 plus the Datsun during the financial crisis for a total cost of less than the price of just a 930 today. And I got the Latigo (with only 20K miles) used for less than 28% of its original sticker price. I got the Cayman S for 55% of its original value, and the purchase included an extra set of wheels plus $10K in racing suspension upgrades. So... I DO like a bargain! A neighbor kid asked if I would buy a McLaren P1, and I pointed out to him that the entire contents of my garage could be bought for maybe half a P1, and even if you threw in the cost of building the garage itself, you'd still have a 6-figure number left over.


Ah. A bargain is more like it. And if I could, I wouldn't purchase them new either, so well played. I am too "cheap" to take the initial depreciation hit... unless of course there is a solid chance the car will hold its value better than most.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

We have floor heat throughout our house except the garage. It's the best. It's a great DIY and can easily be made of up readily available parts. I've seen systems as simple as a recirc pump, a water heater, some tubing and a bunch of fittings.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> This is so badass. Bummer its taking so long.
> 
> I dont see any seams in that concrete floor. Did you do something special to ensure it won't end up with settling cracks?


No. This was an oversight of the contractor that I called out the day after they poured to find out why they hadn't cut the control joints. He said "the concrete is still green, we don't cut them for 2-3 weeks after." He's been in business for 30+ years and doesn't know? One of many strikes against him. Surprisingly, the only crack in the floor as of yet (poured in January) is where the jog for the person-door is. The slab guys did a really nice job with the pour and surfacing...hopefully won't run into any issues down the line.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's the most recent Google Earth picture of my house -- I have more tools than cars LOL -- It is defiantly more cave than anything else with four roll-away tool boxes of chit 



I've since finished the update of the engine -- --


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

Gearhead_42 said:


>


That doesn't even look like a cave.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

BongTechnician said:


> This is so badass. Bummer its taking so long.
> 
> I dont see any seams in that concrete floor. Did you do something special to ensure it won't end up with settling cracks?





TheOrange said:


> No. This was an oversight of the contractor that I called out the day after they poured to find out why they hadn't cut the control joints. He said "the concrete is still green, we don't cut them for 2-3 weeks after." He's been in business for 30+ years and doesn't know? One of many strikes against him. Surprisingly, the only crack in the floor as of yet (poured in January) is where the jog for the person-door is. The slab guys did a really nice job with the pour and surfacing...hopefully won't run into any issues down the line.



If the ground under the slab has proper drainage, and was prepped properly to begin with, that will help immensely with keeping a slab in one piece. Everyone is always omg it's gonna crack, it's gonna crack!, but if it's done properly, you can go without sawing it. The thing that most people do wrong after getting concrete poured, is that they just let it be exposed to the elements, and it dries too quickly. The concrete actually dries quickest at the top, and what ends up happening is that it's weakest at the top because it sucked all the moisture out. The bottom of the slab takes more like a month to cure, while heat from the sun will dry the top right out and make it brittle. When we did ours, we kept it soaked for over a week.. That way the slab cured more evenly. It still takes about a month for it to be 100% strength, but I think after the first week its like 80% or something like that. It's been 5 years now, and it still doesn't have any cracks. 

The reason it cracked where it did, is because square corners (inside corners) on concrete make a stress point in the corner. If anything moves, it's gonna split right there


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TheOrange said:


> I've known it was an isolated issue, just had to poke it anyway with a joke setup like that! They're gorgeous cars - it'll be great if they can make a successful return with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love to see an update on it, too. Sadly, we're at a year and four months on a project that was supposed to take 3-4 months...and it's still not finished. Hoping to have it done by second week of September, and then the landscape portion will begin...latest was getting the lighting up, still a few more lights to go. Garage floor is getting Epoxy/Urethane coated in two weeks as well.


Great spot for a great car.


My slab was poured a few months ago, and they put in cuts to mitigate cracking. Unfortunately I don't think the cutter knew what he was doing, and a couple of masons who saw it after agreed. There's fine cracks splintering off from the ends of the cuts he did, especially near where two cuts intersect.

I'm planning on epoxying it anyway down the road so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a minor change in the cave: I added a bit of art to the garage from ASGsportswerk Motorsports Art. It looks great on a frameless, floating mount. It is titled "Last lap", a depiction from my fav car movie "LeMans":


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Been a little while since I updated this last. The garage is pretty much done now, heat is on and kept at 58 degrees - very comfortable to work in and drive out of in the morning - it feels as warm as our house with the thermostats set at 68...

We are very happy with how it turned out, but the fact that we're going on two years since breaking ground and there are still loose ends is beyond ridiculous.

Still have a lot of stuff to go through in the garage, but at least we can park the 968 and our two other cars in it now.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Place turned out great!
And as far as loose ends go....mines been done for more than 10 years. Still have stuff I haven't finished yet! LOL


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: 

I'm in love with the entire setup, TheOrange. You matched the style/architecture (a personal favorite of mine) perfectly.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Beautiful garage/house you got there. Hoping for something similar someday.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Agreed. It turned out nicely. The snowman is pretty good, too!


----------



## Bystedt 30 (Apr 24, 2015)

TheOrange said:


> Been a little while since I updated this last. The garage is pretty much done now, heat is on and kept at 58 degrees - very comfortable to work in and drive out of in the morning - it feels as warm as our house with the thermostats set at 68...
> 
> We are very happy with how it turned out, but the fact that we're going on two years since breaking ground and there are still loose ends is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Still have a lot of stuff to go through in the garage, but at least we can park the 968 and our two other cars in it now.


Two years is not beyond ridiculous. The results will be worth it; it's going to be great once the loose ends are all tied up. I'm envious.

Did you ever consider two separate doors instead of one super-wide? I'm thinking of all that heat escaping every time you move one car in or out.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

most recent garage project for me was installing a new light fixture on my garage door opener. the dinky 60w incandescent bulbs provided no light at night when pulling in and out of the garage. i ran a 2x4 across the bracket for the door opening and installed a 30w forward facing (as not to blind you when you pull in) flood light. this was wired into the garage door opener forward facing light socket. these LED floods run around 23 dollars shipped. it works great at night now, when you open the garage door it lights up the whole front of the garage. :thumbup:


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

So jelly of your garage!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

My old barn garage


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

theorange said:


> been a little while since i updated this last. The garage is pretty much done now, heat is on and kept at 58 degrees - very comfortable to work in and drive out of in the morning - it feels as warm as our house with the thermostats set at 68...
> 
> We are very happy with how it turned out, but the fact that we're going on two years since breaking ground and there are still loose ends is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Still have a lot of stuff to go through in the garage, but at least we can park the 968 and our two other cars in it now.


i want!


----------



## Deutschland84 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Need more vehicles to fill my garage.




























At least there is a nice view out the "rear" of the garage.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm about to get started on mine. I'm gonna repaint it, and want to want to epoxy the floor. 

Are there any diy epoxy kits that are worth a damn? Or am I better off paying to have it done professionally?


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Need more vehicles to fill my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One good thing about living in a hurricane/flood zone; your living space has to be up in the air so you can make your garage under your house. :laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Need more vehicles to fill my garage.
> 
> At least there is a nice view out the "rear" of the garage.


Neat layout. I gather the house is stilted up for flood considerations, so the garage is built below... essentially the whole ground floor?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

isonic said:


> One good thing about living in a hurricane/flood zone; your living space has to be up in the air so you can make your garage under your house. :laugh:


Jinx.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

Bystedt 30 said:


> Two years is not beyond ridiculous. The results will be worth it; it's going to be great once the loose ends are all tied up. I'm envious.
> 
> Did you ever consider two separate doors instead of one super-wide? I'm thinking of all that heat escaping every time you move one car in or out.


We did consider it, but quickly threw it aside for aesthetics. Even with the in and outs, this winter only cost $600 in liquid propane...which isn't bad for a 1200 sqft garage with 10 foot walls and cathedral ceilings. The good thing about radiant heat is that since your whole slab is basically heated, it doesn't take a lot of energy to re-heat the space once it's up to temp, so garage doors opening for a bit isn't a big deal.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

TheOrange said:


>


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Did some tweaking to one of my garage walls. Happy with the current state.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

isonic said:


> One good thing about living in a hurricane/flood zone; your living space has to be up in the air so you can make your garage under your house. :laugh:



moving to Florida just got a bunch more attractive....


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

boner said:


> moving to Florida just got a bunch more attractive....


Yeah, with a 4 post lift you could get your car into your living room :laugh:


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

boner said:


> moving to Florida just got a bunch more attractive....


The other nice thing about FL is the availability of homes with 3-car garages. They are near non-existent in New England and a primary driver for me nagging my wife daily to move south. Pretty much south of the Mason-Dixon it gets a lot easier to not spend a ton and have an integrated 3-car garage.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bumping this up. Have spent the last three days cleaning/organizing, and it's still a mess...


----------



## CORRADOFREEK (Jul 12, 2000)

Looking good. I am hoping to work on my detached garage building this summer.... we'll see though.



Zman86 said:


> Bumping this up. Have spent the last three days cleaning/organizing, and it's still a mess...


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

My garage looks like crap right now but here is my basement shop mid-reorg from a couple of years ago.










.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Cleaned mine the other day.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

[/B]










and a little something for hanging out as well.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

^Dude looks sweet!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

vwb5t said:


>


Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

A nice warm evening to hose the cave out a bit. Dust is my enemy.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Was that the champagne hose or the tonic water hose? :laugh:

Seriously though how about an air purifier like one of those Panasonic ionizing ones to cut down on the dust?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Was that the champagne hose or the tonic water hose? :laugh:
> ?


LOL, Tonic water of course, with two olives. I found that the champagne hose left a sticky residue. Must have been the cheap domestic bubbly.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> A nice warm evening to hose the cave out a bit. Dust is my enemy.


Just a quick question because I have dealt with many vehicles on one property before.
Do you park on the street or do you have enough driveway to fit them all while you clean? I have never been able to fit everything on my property when I clean out the garage, but you have much nicer vehicles over all than I have had and I could not imagine parking them in on the street en mass.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Just a quick question because I have dealt with many vehicles on one property before.
> Do you park on the street or do you have enough driveway to fit them all while you clean? I have never been able to fit everything on my property when I clean out the garage, but you have much nicer vehicles over all than I have had and I could not imagine parking them in on the street en mass.


When we had the house and the detached garage built, we made sure we could park 8-9 cars in the driveway, so I can pull them out easily to clean up. But if I do park on the street, it's a private road with just a few other houses. Looking out while cleaning looks like this....










And there is also the second driveway that is part of the house attached 2-car garage. 










The detached garage is on the north side of the property and you may also notice I have carved out parking spaces on the side of the road between the house driveway and the garage driveway.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> When we had the house and the detached garage built, we made sure we could park 8-9 cars in the driveway, so I can pull them out easily to clean up. But if I do park on the street, it's a private road with just a few other houses. Looking out while cleaning looks like this....
> And there is also the second driveway that is part of the house attached 2-car garage.
> 
> The detached garage is on the north side of the property and you may also notice I have carved out parking spaces on the side of the road between the house driveway and the garage driveway.


Nice!
We are currently renting with a short driveway and I think my Cuban neighbors hate us because of our vehicles. The neighbors on our left have a '55 Ford in their garage and enjoy my interest in vehicles but the right neighbors seem to dislike me. I am sure part of it is the Cuban Mexican thing since we get along better with the California Mexicans than the Florida Cubans and it seems to be a big issue on our block. 
I have convinced my wife that we need a detached garage for the vehicles so I do not disrupt the neighborhood. :laugh:


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have convinced my wife that we need a detached garage for the vehicles so I do not disrupt the neighborhood. :laugh:


Sweetie, it's just the polite thing to do!

I didn't catch the name but I like the baja-ish bug from the poster one or two slots above. Cool. 

Dave-car-guy, do you have drains in the garage or do you have to squeegee-sweep that whole thing out into the drive? I thought doing it on my 2.5car could be annoying, that might be aggravating, or at least cause an increase in beer consumption. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have convinced my wife that we need a detached garage for the vehicles so I do not disrupt the neighborhood. :laugh:


I like it! It's a gathering place for those who like cars and a hiding place from those who don't! Who could argue with your logic? Good neighbor!



Tornado2dr said:


> Dave-car-guy, do you have drains in the garage or do you have to squeegee-sweep that whole thing out into the drive?


No drains, but I had the garage floor built with a minor slope so I could squeegee more easily. I worked in a gas station during high school and college and I washed the service bay floors every night. Doing it still reminds me of where I came from and it is a bit therapeutic. 



Tornado2dr said:


> or at least cause an increase in beer consumption


You say that like its a bad thing??


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> A nice warm evening to hose the cave out a bit. Dust is my enemy.


Why did everything come out except the 930?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> Why did everything come out except the 930?


laziness. And i was finishing a table I'm building for my daughter. So that all was in the way at the same "depth level" at the 930. Didn't want to move it.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah, okay. I thought there might be something up with it


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

just signed the papers to my new place. cant wait to get all my cars, tool and junk in there. 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> just signed the papers to my new place. cant wait to get all my cars, tool and junk in there.
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

freedo84gti said:


> just signed the papers to my new place. cant wait to get all my cars, tool and junk in there.


That's a cool looking place. Paint it before you load it up with stuff!!!


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Triumph said:


> That's a cool looking place. Paint it before you load it up with stuff!!!


Agreed with this.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

vwb5t said:


>


What are the dimensions of that garage? Ceiling height? :thumbup:


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Moved into the new place a while back, but never got around to posting pics.

Factory Five Racing Roadster 5spd, Pontiac G8 GXP 6spd, Nissan Altima



















Built this little work bench area behind the roadster. there are some other very tall cabinets with little slide out parts trays and nice shelf space, and I bought a huge 3 ton shelving unit that you can see on the back wall in the first picture.

It's pretty small for 3 cars... the stairs on the right make the total garage width a little short of 27 feet wide, but it works.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> What are the dimensions of that garage? Ceiling height? :thumbup:


24x32 ceiling is 9' on the sides and 13' in the center.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Still no roof. 

But the ivy is coming along nicely.


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Hawk said:


> Still no roof.
> 
> But the ivy is coming along nicely.


4 srs tho bro - How do you drive it up and down those stairs? Do they transform into a ramp or something? Do you put it on wheely things and push it in from the side up there?

The whole forum really needs a top down view of what is going on here. You need to HAWK your driveway.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

the "garage" door behind the car. that's how.

ps. what happened to the porsche?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Broke the Subaru last night. I now own three vehicles with a grand total of zero ability to drive. :banghead:
Perhaps I should have a spare car before I decide to drive my daily.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

vwb5t said:


> Stromaluski said:
> 
> 
> > What are the dimensions of that garage? Ceiling height? :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Not the best man cave. Small, well sorted and mighty 










Hard to believe i have built a car or two in this thing haha!


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Snapped this pic over the weekend after mounting my Oettingers.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Slverjet said:


> Oettingers.


It's been a minute since I last heard this brand. 

I'm closing on a condo at the end of the month with a 2 car garage. Looking forward to contributing to this thread in the near future.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

bombardi said:


> It's been a minute since I last heard this brand.
> 
> I'm closing on a condo at the end of the month with a 2 car garage. Looking forward to contributing to this thread in the near future.


Me as well prior to grabbing them a couple months ago. Beyond the look i really like that they are period correct wheels. Looking forward to seeing your new space. A 2 car condo is a rarity in my area. Nice score!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Slverjet said:


> Me as well prior to grabbing them a couple months ago. Beyond the look i really like that they are period correct wheels. Looking forward to seeing your new space. A 2 car condo is a rarity in my area. Nice score!


I agree, those were one of my favorite wheels for the MkIV.

Epoxy vs ceramic tile garage floors? Is one better than the other in terms of durability, maintenance, cost etc?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bombardi said:


> Epoxy vs ceramic tile garage floors? Is one better than the other in terms of durability, maintenance, cost etc?


Ceramic tile wins in every respect except for cost.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd like to put in a wood floor in mine!

Car + garage


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

KlokWerk said:


> I'd like to put in a wood floor in mine!


I've seen this and like the look as well. Especially when part of the garage is glass walled and can be seen from inside the residence, such as a living room, den, or basement. I'd love to own a home, or modify a home in this way one day. Unfortunately my current house layout doesn't allow it. The layout of 2 or 3 car garage on one side, main floor of a house, with a separate driveway to a single, or double deep garage on the other basement side of the house is really interesting to me. Pull the right walls and you could have a serious man cave setup in the basement with that sort of layout.

The look of some polyaspartic resins can be very nice. I have heard they are supposed to be top notch on durability and chemical resistance. I like the idea of doing my garage in an all white polyaspartic resin. Easy to clean, and see if it is dirty, bright white would probably help with visibility when working under a car. Some of the copper and silver metallics can be really beautiful as well... about 1000 bucks per parking pad though..

I would park all over either of these floors:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Ceramic tile wins in every respect except for cost.



You don't want plain ceramic tile as it isn't as strong as Porcelain tile. And Porcelain tile can actually be quite reasonable if you can install it yourself. We have a chain in Florida called Floor & Decor that has Porcelain tile for as little as 78 cents a square foot. And sometimes they have in-store specials for even less. If I didn't have 2400 square feet of garage, I'd do wood plank look Porcelain myself.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

x1000rpms said:


> I've seen this and like the look as well. Especially when part of the garage is glass walled and can be seen from inside the residence, such as a living room, den, or basement. I'd love to own a home, or modify a home in this way one day. Unfortunately my current house layout doesn't allow it. The layout of 2 or 3 car garage on one side, main floor of a house, with a separate driveway to a single, or double deep garage on the other basement side of the house is really interesting to me. Pull the right walls and you could have a serious man cave setup in the basement with that sort of layout.
> 
> The look of some polyaspartic resins can be very nice. I have heard they are supposed to be top notch on durability and chemical resistance. I like the idea of doing my garage in an all white polyaspartic resin. Easy to clean, and see if it is dirty, bright white would probably help with visibility when working under a car. Some of the copper and silver metallics can be really beautiful as well... about 1000 bucks per parking pad though..
> 
> I would park all over either of these floors:


Im looking at doing this to part of my basement floor (future man cave) that is not involved with my home theater. And its cost is still cheaper than the other flooring options I was looking at.
Not sure if I would go that nuts in my garage.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

x1000rpms said:


>


Those look great, but I think I'd get flashbacks working in either space.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

They'd look better with a few classic cars parked on them.

I painted the floor of my shop the color of dried blood. On purpose.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

barry2952 said:


> They'd look better with a few classic cars parked on them.
> 
> I painted the floor of my shop the color of dried blood. On purpose.


You're thinking ahead. Nice!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

one half of my garage. the other half is half full of car parts

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Whichever garage art you like best....


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

these are all great, and I would love a living room I could park my E46 in, I gotta question if some of these garage see jack stands or oil spills or transfer cases falling out of chassis' .. I beat the hell out of my garage floor. I couldn't have window sills that were white.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

UKGTI said:


> these are all great, and I would love a living room I could park my E46 in, I gotta question if some of these garage see jack stands or oil spills or transfer cases falling out of chassis' .. I beat the hell out of my garage floor. I couldn't have window sills that were white.


White paint gets wiped down when dirty. Garage floor is multicolored so it hides fluid colors and epoxy so it resists fluid penetration. No worries, plenty of work can happen even with with white window sills. And with a workbench top made of stainless steel, damage to the bench is less likely.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> White paint gets wiped down when dirty. Garage floor is multicolored so it hides fluid colors and epoxy so it resists fluid penetration. No worries, plenty of work can happen even with with white window sills. And with a workbench top made of stainless steel, damage to the bench is less likely.


That floor looks nice, but it looks like it would be a whore to find the washer that got dropped on it. :laugh:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

LOL I got nothin...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> That floor looks nice, but it looks like it would be a whore to find the washer that got dropped on it. :laugh:


Lol, you nailed it. As well as it hides dirt, it hides screws, nuts, washers. I find myself laying my face down sideways against the floor to find stuff at ground level.


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Lol, you nailed it. As well as it hides dirt, it hides screws, nuts, washers. I find myself laying my face down sideways against the floor to find stuff at ground level.


Get a powerful LED flashlight and shine it parallel to the surface of the floor. Makes every raised object shine and cast a shadow. This is how I always have to help my wife when she drops a contact lens.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Lets see that hidden Phaeton. Man thats long.


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Slverjet said:


> /\ Lets see that hidden Phaeton. Man thats long.












I don't have any decent photos unfortunately... I'm traveling again!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Lol, you nailed it. As well as it hides dirt, it hides screws, nuts, washers. I find myself laying my face down sideways against the floor to find stuff at ground level.


Good point - I'm looking at flooring for my garage right now. My butterfingers have already resulted in screws etc. being lost down floor vents in other parts of the house :banghead:

Dave - do you have an approximate $/sq. ft range for your floor? I'm trying to figure out which of my quotes is reasonable. I've been told they'd need to grind down the existing concrete etc.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SLVRon said:


> Good point - I'm looking at flooring for my garage right now. My butterfingers have already resulted in screws etc. being lost down floor vents in other parts of the house :banghead:
> 
> Dave - do you have an approximate $/sq. ft range for your floor? I'm trying to figure out which of my quotes is reasonable. I've been told they'd need to grind down the existing concrete etc.


Unfortunately I don't have a cost figure - mine was done as part of the overall new-garage build and was not broken out as a separate item. So we also didn't ned a grind-down of the existing concrete, but I've heard that is pretty standard on a re-do.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

i maybe a car parts hoarder

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> I may be in desperate need of some industrial shelving.


Fixed. :beer:

When the bottom half of your space is completely full and the top half completely empty, it's past time to invest in shelving.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Fixed. :beer:
> 
> When the bottom half of your space is completely full and the top half completely empty, it's past time to invest in shelving.


that and a shed for the bulk items (engines, trans, difs etc.) i just finally got all the stuff in the garage so now i have to organize it all


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> that and a shed for the bulk items (engines, trans, difs etc.) i just finally got all the stuff in the garage so now i have to organize it all


That, my friend, is a never-ending task. Sigh. 

:beer:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Its well worth the effort. I make use of the basement for all christmas and extra wheels tires. Common space suckers. And my shed takes all lawn, bike and old parts. Really helps save the garage for actual vehicle storage and lots of room for activities :laugh:


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

And the slush fund continues to get smaller and smaller by the day










Had this put in last week by Premier Garage. I was going to wait and do the floor later, but I'm glad I did it all in one go. Fortunately the Mountain Woman and I aren't hoarders, so I even have some free space in those cabinets. If the 'Canepa Car' ever does come along one of these days at least it will have somewhere nice to sleep.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SLVRon said:


> Had this put in last week by Premier Garage. I was going to wait and do the floor later, but I'm glad I did it all in one go. Fortunately the Mountain Woman and I aren't hoarders, so I even have some some free space in those cabinets. If the 'Canepa Car' ever does come along one of these days at least it will have somewhere nice to sleep.


Well done, looks great. Maybe the slush fund has just enough to put this up your wall in your great space!


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well done, looks great. Maybe the slush fund has just enough to put this up your wall in your great space!


Thanks for the inspiration on the flooring :beer: I'm told it will last at least 20 years. As for the wall art, something like this (from the old country) will come next -










If only I could find something with a Group B competitor that would be perfect, and more closely match what I used to watch. It would also be great if it was a genuine event poster rather than a facsimile.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SLVRon said:


> Thanks for the inspiration on the flooring :beer: I'm told it will last at least 20 years.
> 
> As for the wall art, something like this (from the old country) will come next -If only I could find something with a Group B competitor that would be perfect, and more closely match what I used to watch. It would also be great if it was a genuine event poster rather than a facsimile.


Inspiration? I'm honored! As for the old Group B posters, those are pretty hard to find from what I've seen. So put up a re-creation to start, and then you can have all the time in the world to wait for the perfect original to show up (I suggest you use EBay's "follow this search" button to save your search and get email notifications when something new comes up).

"The Old Country"? Are you from Ireland? Drove there last year. Wow, those are some fun, narrow roads.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Whichever garage art you like best....


Nice.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Inspiration? I'm honored! As for the old Group B posters, those are pretty hard to find from what I've seen. So put up a re-creation to start, and then you can have all the time in the world to wait for the perfect original to show up (I suggest you use EBay's "follow this search" button to save your search and get email notifications when something new comes up).
> 
> "The Old Country"? Are you from Ireland? Drove there last year. Wow, those are some fun, narrow roads.


Don't mean to derail the thread, but yes, I'm from Co Down in Northern Ireland. My Dad used to drive us out into the country near where we lived to watch Circuit of Ireland stages, and my brother and I would climb a tree on a tight turn and wait for some 800hp Audi Quattro to come and handbrake it around the bend. Then my Dad would drive us home gingerly about 30mph on the same roads we had watched guys with pace notes do over 100mph.:thumbup: 

I'll try out that eBay tip.


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently built a new work bench to fit my new garage. Here's a couple pictures and the video to go with it


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> "The Old Country"? Are you from Ireland? Drove there last year. Wow, those are some fun, narrow roads.


I'm from Ireland and the thought of driving there scares me.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm from Ireland and the thought of driving there scares me.


My new desktop!!


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm from Ireland and the thought of driving there scares me.


If the sheep don't get you the tractors definitely will :laugh:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Would like some opinions. Been insulating the garage, and put up some sheets of plywood. Should I paint it? 




























Yes, I am doing the back wall also. Dealing with some water damage then that will be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I would paint it, if it were me. It doesnt cost much and will make the space that much nicer! looks great thus far!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> I would paint it, if it were me. It doesnt cost much and will make the space that much nicer! looks great thus far!


Thanks! Definitely still a work in progress. If I do paint it would likely be a light grey, same color I used in most of the house. I think white would dirty too quickly, because it is definitely a working garage.


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

Paint it a lighter color, it will greatly improve the brightness of the room.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

03_uni-B said:


> Would like some opinions. Been insulating the garage, and put up some sheets of plywood. Should I paint it?


Don't make me post my before and after garage paint pictures again.  YES. Paint it. The space will look much brighter and cleaner.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Don't make me post my before and after garage paint pictures again.  YES. Paint it. The space will look much brighter and cleaner.


Dammit haha, guess the project gets extended. I have the paint, and rollers. Just a matter of not being lazy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

03_uni-B said:


> Dammit haha, guess the project gets extended. I have the paint, and rollers. Just a matter of not being lazy.


If I can paint the walls and ceiling of 2400 sqft alone, I'm sure you can handle your garage. And use white exterior semi-gloss paint. It will look much better than gray even if it does get dirty. You will also be able to clean it or paint match over it.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

spockcat said:


> If I can paint the walls and ceiling of 2400 sqft alone, I'm sure you can handle your garage. And use white exterior semi-gloss paint. It will look much better than gray even if it does get dirty. You will also be able to clean it or paint match over it.


That's a good point. :beer::beer:


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

spockcat said:


> If I can paint the walls and ceiling of 2400 sqft alone, I'm sure you can handle your garage. And use white exterior semi-gloss paint. It will look much better than gray even if it does get dirty. You will also be able to clean it or paint match over it.


A few thoughts:

Since the studs and rafters are exposed, now would be a great time to add outlets and do any other electrical work (like adding a 240 line if you don't already have one).

Finish your ceiling, too. It will brighten the room considerably.

Finally, add more lights. Here's a simple formula to that should yield enough light to do most any mechanical/fab work (but maybe not enough for body and paint): http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/how-many-light-fixtures-do-you-need-50160/

You can never have enough lights.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

03_uni-B said:


> Would like some opinions. Been insulating the garage, and put up some sheets of plywood. Should I paint it?


Instead of (or on top of) paint, consider a wall mural from a company like GarageScenes. They do wallpaper-style murals in size like 12' x 8' with all kinds of vintage cars or race scenes. How cool would your garage look with one of these covering the wall?


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

I've always liked this look. Might be a good compromise to keep it looking clean with the dark on the bottom, but bright with the light up top.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Making some solid progress.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Great progress. Yes painting the space always helps tremendously.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

03_uni-B said:


> Making some solid progress.


Big improvement. Now all you need is a good floor :thumbup: The issue with mine is lighting - the garage sits under a sloping part of the roof so there are few convenient places to put lights. It would be good to have a better lit space like you have.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

work benches finally done, and couldn't be any happier with them.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

vwb5t said:


> work benches finally done, and couldn't be any happier with them.


Awesome!!


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> When we had the house and the detached garage built, we made sure we could park 8-9 cars in the driveway, so I can pull them out easily to clean up. But if I do park on the street, it's a private road with just a few other houses. Looking out while cleaning looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major garage envy right now.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

03_uni-B said:


>


insulation on the garage door? I have never though of this. Is this a thing? does it actually do anything? serious question.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> insulation on the garage door? I have never though of this. Is this a thing? does it actually do anything? serious question.


All of my commercial doors have 2" thick foam in each space. I'm not sure what the R-factor is, but it's better than losing precious heat for nothing.

In Michigan it's advised to insulate concrete floors on a slab, too. Our floors are insulated due to hydronic heat. Had I ripped out the garage concrete I would have insulated it, as well as the doors. Living in a bedroom above an ice-cold garage is no fun. A well-insulated garage cuts down on heat loss and gas consumption.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> insulation on the garage door? I have never though of this. Is this a thing? does it actually do anything? serious question.


We have an insulated garage door (internally, sandwiched inside the panels), and it's pretty nice. The garage walls and ceiling are also insulated/drywalled/peg-boarded and the door has weather stripping along the sides and bottom which seal it up decently. It doesn't get all that cold around here, but if it's 30 outside, the garage will hover around 55-60, or even a little higher with a warm car. The flipside is that if it's 100+ outside and I pull a hot car in the garage, it'll get pretty roasty (and then send it up to two of the bedrooms). Even so, it's a lot better than working in something like my parents garage over the winter, which has two uninsulated wooden doors with ~1" gaps around all edges, as well as a massive ridge vent. It was/is pretty much ambient out there. We used to break out a kerosene heater and still get numb fingers over a Missouri winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

col.mustard said:


> insulation on the garage door... does it actually do anything? serious question.


Not when the door is open ;-) But yes, a roll-up garage door like that has significant surface area of fairly thin wood or composite, relative to the size of the room. That transmits a ton of cold air into the room, so insulation will make a massive difference in keeping it warm in there (it will make an even bigger difference if there is also a source of heat to warm the garage space a bit after you've closed the door). Like Barry said, I've lived in a bedroom above a non-insulated garage. No bueno.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Like Barry said, I've lived in a bedroom above a non-insulated garage. No bueno.


In northern climates bathrooms above garages are not conducive to leaving the space cold.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

Damn you gotta just throw the house out at that point ^


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Karma said:


> Damn you gotta just rent a car at that point ^


Fixed. 

You'd be able to thaw it out, but certainly you'd lose the drywall and insulation. What you'd want is a good plan before you started thawing it out, though. Get the water shut off completely (duh!), place sandbags so that the water runs out the door, then start thawing close to the door with the doors mostly shut if possible. If not, get the doors working first to hold in heat where you want it. You might even have to keep the windows open at the back so as not to thaw it there and have an ice dam keeping that liquid water back there.

You'd also have to keep a good eye on it while thawing, as it's a dynamic situation to say the least! Hopefully it's coded so that the garage is a step down, but often in basement garages that isn't a requirement. 

It's an ugly, ugly situation, but it can be fixed. It doesn't look like it and it's not likely since water flows so quickly, but hopefully there isn't so much weight up top as to as to crack the joists!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Karma said:


> Damn you gotta just throw the house out at that point ^


The house will require extensive work, but the cars should be OK. Ever see the pictures of frozen cars along Lakeshore Drive?


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

My fault for not including an /s I suppose...

Grateful my above garage living space has 0 pipes.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

For those needing lighting upgrades Costco has the Feit Electric 4' LED shop lights on sale until December 24th.

http://www.costco.com/december-warehouse-coupon-offers.html


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sonderwunsch said:


> For those needing lighting upgrades Costco has the Feit Electric 4' LED shop lights on sale until December 24th.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/december-warehouse-coupon-offers.html


I've never been a fan of their stuff. You typically get what you pay for in lighting.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

barry2952 said:


> I've never been a fan of their stuff. You typically get what you pay for in lighting.


Many satisfied people.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=345685


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Many satisfied people.
> 
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=345685


Just my experience encountering their stuff in the field since they came on the market. Yep, just anecdotal evidence.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sonderwunsch said:


> For those needing lighting upgrades Costco has the Feit Electric 4' LED shop lights on sale until December 24th.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/december-warehouse-coupon-offers.html


plug-in? no thanks, i need those outlets to run other stuff.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Moving in with my girlfriend, so I get free reign on her neglected garage. First up was to put in a floor (cost: $0)










Next up, my dad and I are building a proper wall at the back that is fully insulated for those pipes. That wall will have wall and floor cabinets, my wheeled toolbox, and my LCD TV mounted above it.

The walls will be painted light grey and dark gray with an orange stripe separating them like the example above.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

MN Mongo said:


> plug-in? no thanks, i need those outlets to run other stuff.


You can either change a lighting box to an outlet and plug them in or just hard wire them. 

But based on that comment it sounds like you should be paying someone to do this anyway.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwb5t said:


> work benches finally done, and couldn't be any happier with them.


OMG, I have the same wallpaper!


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

chris86vw said:


> You can either change a lighting box to an outlet and plug them in or just hard wire them.
> 
> But based on that comment it sounds like you should be paying someone to do this anyway.


it was an example of ignorant sarcasm that was poorly played on my part. i will likely be picking up 6 of these for my 2 car (2 bench lights and 4 for garage lighting), as the incandescent lighted workbench area is dismal to work at in the evening.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> I've never been a fan of their stuff. You typically get what you pay for in lighting.


When you take the typical homeowner usage into account, these are great. From what I've gathered, you are not the typical homeowner, and due to you (former?) profession, you're a bit of a light snob. I've had two of these Feits in my garage for around a year, and I'm very pleased. They are a huge improvement over the fluorescents that were in there before. I'm sure if the cheap Feits were on 10-12 hours per day or subjected to some sort of intense conditions in a commercial setting, they'd not be great. Do you get what you pay for, meaning they are kind of cheap? Probably, but that's plenty for most people. They do feel a bit flimsy, but once you mount them to the ceiling, it doesn't matter. It's like how a $200 Schwinn from Target is fine for most people. It's total crap to somebody who is into bikes, but it's more than adequate for pretty much everybody else. They're $50 lights that'll probably last years (or 50,000 hours, which is pretty irrelevant). If not, they're from Costco, and they'll take care of you. For what it's worth, they also get very good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Samson said:


> When you take the typical homeowner usage into account, these are great. From what I've gathered, you are not the typical homeowner, and due to you (former?) profession, you're a bit of a light snob. I've had two of these Feits in my garage for around a year, and I'm very pleased. They are a huge improvement over the fluorescents that were in there before. I'm sure if the cheap Feits were on 10-12 hours per day or subjected to some sort of intense conditions in a commercial setting, they'd not be great. Do you get what you pay for, meaning they are kind of cheap? Probably, but that's plenty for most people. They do feel a bit flimsy, but once you mount them to the ceiling, it doesn't matter. It's like how a $200 Schwinn from Target is fine for most people. It's total crap to somebody who is into bikes, but it's more than adequate for pretty much everybody else. They're $50 lights that'll probably last years (or 50,000 hours, which is pretty irrelevant). If not, they're from Costco, and they'll take care of you. For what it's worth, they also get very good reviews on Amazon.


Should I have said nothing?


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Should I have said nothing?


Considering the content of this thread (non-commercial, residential garages that likely see relatively little use), more information would have been nice. Expand on what is so subpar about the things and why it's relevant to a typical homeowner.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Samson said:


> It's like how a $200 Schwinn from Target is fine for most people. It's total crap to somebody who is into bikes, but it's more than adequate for pretty much everybody else.


Excellent comparison to the situation :thumbup:

related..  I've actually got one on my bike work bench, does the job.

My dad replaced his florescent garage lights with them recently, 1:1 and they are much brighter and better color.

I asked for a few more for Christmas, I wanted one to mount to the shelving over my tool box at my shop and another few that I'm going to make a rolling wall of lights for detailing.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Samson said:


> Considering the content of this thread (non-commercial, residential garages that likely see relatively little use), more information would have been nice. Expand on what is so subpar about the things and why it's relevant to a typical homeowner.


I have never used their product, only replaced it. I found a higher replacement rate than normal. Where I encountered this brand fixtures was mass use over laundry tubs in residential rental unit basements. Really no different than any garage use.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I had 6 (12 bulbs) 4' 40w T12 florescent fixtures in my garage for years. 

When I couldn't find T12s anymore, I looked into LED. Still too expensive, so I bought 6 new 32w ballasts, and installed 6500K T8 bulbs. 

Nice and bright, and hopefully will hold me over until LEDs get really cheap.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> insulation on the garage door? I have never though of this. Is this a thing? does it actually do anything? serious question.


Yes, actually it does.. That door is probably one of the one sided doors that is standard in most garages, so you'd have to hang insulation on it like that, but they do sell doors with insulation inside them, and they are metal inside and out. Mine are R-17 rated, and each row of panel has alternating lap joints with rubber seals where they bend so that no air blows through. The R-17 doors, R-21 walls, insulation under the slab, and R-38 in the ceiling makes it so it's real easy to heat, even when there's snow outside


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

@McMike said:


> OMG, I have the same wallpaper!


and I'm sure just like me you want to paint it but never got around to it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwb5t said:


> and I'm sure just like me you want to paint it but never got around to it.


There was chewed up drywall on the wall, and I wanted something more durable. Nail and screw holes don't show, so it was plywood over FRP.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I did the 'ol epoxy floor a few years back. It's durable as hell, but it does eventually stain, and gets dull over time. If I were to do it all again, I'd do polished concrete, possibly with an acid stain, like the marble-looking floors in previous pics. Anyway, here's my little one car attached garage. When I bought the house, it wasn't insulated and didn't have any drywall on the exterior walls. I added little wall unit, and it works pretty darn well in the summer and the winter. I put a sink in there too, which I can't imagine not having at this point. 

Prepping the floors:












One day, I'll either put up a decent garage in the backyard, or see if I can make this one a little wider, depending on how close I can get to the property line.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Plan on building another garage between my shed and this garage.


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

I have 3 of the Costco LED Shop lights in my garage going on two years and no issues and much brighter than the florescent tubes.
I also swapped the florescent tubes in my walk in closet in the master bedroom with LED tubes. $15 for a pair if I remember correctly.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

My garage

















My cave











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

ryan mills said:


> I did the 'ol epoxy floor a few years back. It's durable as hell, but it does eventually stain, and gets dull over time. If I were to do it all again, I'd do polished concrete, possibly with an acid stain, like the marble-looking floors in previous pics. Anyway, here's my little one car attached garage. When I bought the house, it wasn't insulated and didn't have any drywall on the exterior walls. I added little wall unit, and it works pretty darn well in the summer and the winter. I put a sink in there too, which I can't imagine not having at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> One day, I'll either put up a decent garage in the backyard, or see if I can make this one a little wider, depending on how close I can get to the property line.


Your floor turned out beautiful!! Well done on the paint work!! I'm curious why you think it may stain over the years, is that fairly common with lighter solid-colored epoxy floors?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Your floor turned out beautiful!! Well done on the paint work!! I'm curious why you think it may stain over the years, is that fairly common with lighter solid-colored epoxy floors?


i dont know about his case, but i helped my parents epoxy their floor and even though no car gets parked in their garage, the epoxy started staining already (its been 3 years) in areas with high traffic.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> I have never used their product, only replaced it. I found a higher replacement rate than normal. Where I encountered this brand fixtures was mass use over laundry tubs in residential rental unit basements. Really no different than any garage use.


Huh. That doesn't sound like any garage I've ever encountered (likely musty, humid, and low air flow), but maybe they're different in Michigan. I've never lived there. Either way, it seems that people who actually own the things are quite pleased.



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Your floor turned out beautiful!! Well done on the paint work!! I'm curious why you think it may stain over the years, is that fairly common with lighter solid-colored epoxy floors?


I'm not sure how old the epoxy in our garage is (based on other updates in the house, I'd guess it's from 1997-ish though), but I imagine it looked as nice as the floor in question when new. Now, it looks like this:










Not bad, but small sections have flaked up and/or worn away (high traffic, where tires sit for long periods, or maybe bad prep). It doesn't seem to stain though, and oil/dirt/grease cleans up very nicely with degreaser or simple green. :thumbup: It's much better than bare concrete in that regard. One of these days I'll redo it. Maybe.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I would get hate mail here about how messy my garage is. 

But there are cool stuff inside it. 

Complete with weird voodoo floor paint from the previous owner and an impressive amount of fluid stains. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is my contribution to the thread:

3 car garage... 'L' shaped.. two wide in the front, and two deep on the one side. Although I'd love even more space for activities, I have to be grateful for what I have. It's probably the only unit of townhouses in Toronto that have a 3 car covered garage. 



You can kind of see it full here:



When I clear the cars out, I have room for activities



Best garage mod I did was the lighting. Bunch of 4 foot fluorescent fixtures all over the garage. Previously it had a single, yes single, incandescent bulb for the entire 3 car garage. It was like a dungeon. 

I've also epoxied the floor and next up is painting the dry wall.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> My garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling a sudden compulsion to move to the suburbs


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> i maybe a car parts hoarder
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


turned that mess into this


Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> turned that mess into this
> 
> *pics


One million times better. :thumbup:

Now you just needs a gallon or two of masonry paint and something like an epoxy for the floor.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> One million times better. :thumbup:
> 
> Now you just needs a gallon or two of masonry paint and something like an epoxy for the floor.


first priority is redo all the ceiling insulation to stop fumes getting into my house, and then add electricity and lighting


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> first priority is redo all the ceiling insulation to stop fumes getting into my house, and then add electricity and lighting


You'll need a vapor barrier for that, not just insulation. 

A gallon of white (masonry) paint and just 2 shop lights in each bay (more later if money is tight right away) will go a _long_ way towards brightening up the place and that's all pretty cheap! :thumbup:


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

CruznMalibu said:


> I have 3 of the Costco LED Shop lights in my garage going on two years and no issues and much brighter than the florescent tubes.
> I also swapped the florescent tubes in my walk in closet in the master bedroom with LED tubes. $15 for a pair if I remember correctly.


Same here. Four Costco Feit lights 2.5 years and issue free. I've even had one fall down due to me not using a drywall anchor. Still works!

Generally, I have had poor luck with LED Halogen replacement bulbs from Amazon. They generally last as long
as the Halogen bulbs, or less. Ikea bulbs seem to last, but they don't have all of the sizes. I generally stick with Phillips as I know they will last.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Doing a large cleanup since we are using the garage for a party in a couple weeks. A rare sight, completely empty of cars save for the Benz parts car. 










After sweeping and pulling everyone back inside. Borrowed the industrial pressure washer from work for tonight to give the floor a much needed scraping/scrubbing/washing. I don't think it's ever been cleaned, the dirt in some high traffic areas is 1/2" thick.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Wooow. ^ I would love to have that much space. Looks great!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks great with the clean-up, ZMan!! Let's paint a big MBZ or VW logo on the floor now while it's clean!

BTW, I am guessing 37 feet wide by 60 feet long. Am I close?


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Zman86 said:


>


Looks great power-washed!

I was just thinking about this thread; I hope to put in an offer on a house lot today and finally will begin the long-awaited build of my dream house, including a 6-car garage.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's 70x30, I'm standing a few feet inside the rear door, so that's a pretty damn good guess Dave. I'd love to epoxy it once it's clean, but The pad was never sealed once it was poured, I think there would be adhesion issues no matter how much you cleaned it. 

The floors not washed yet, that's tonight's project. The Jetta truck had to give up its seat to get the power washer home. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Zman86 said:


> The Jetta truck had to give up its seat to get the power washer home.


That's commitment! (and my guess was based on my garage, which is the same size as yours, so I guess it just looked familiar! But yours looked wider than 30 feet, cuz it's wide open!)


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Suddenly feeling good about California real estate prices seeing all this insulation and in-slab heating.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

vwb5t said:


> work benches finally done, and couldn't be any happier with them.


Tig torch holder is the icing on the cake. 

#tillmangloves


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I close on this house October 15th. Current owners things are still in here, but there is a lot of potential. It's a two car garage, tons of storage and shelving already built. Got a shop sink, etc. 



Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Does the zero turn convey? 

And congrats


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

I recently finally finished my garage. It was rough shape. Paneling on walls, 1 bulb in the middle for lighting, old kitchen cabinets for storage, concrete floored cracked, pitted , etc.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Scrubbed and power washed the floor and walls last night, about 4 hours of work. I could not however get the dirt buildup off the high traffic areas, would require boiling hot water through the washer or manual scraping. 

Dirt buildup



















Wet and scrubbed










Had to shop vac up all the water afterwards then allow it to all dry up for a day. Final sweep tonight and I'll be able to see how it came out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

xmaciek82x said:


> I recently finally finished my garage. It was rough shape. Paneling on walls, 1 bulb in the middle for lighting, old kitchen cabinets for storage, concrete floored cracked, pitted , etc.


That turned out really awesome! 




vwb5t said:


> work benches finally done, and couldn't be any happier with them.


When I redo my garage I'm going to build some similar workbenches. I was first inspired by Steevo's HF Toolboxes Workbench - Phase 3 on The Garage Journal forum.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Zman86 said:


> Scrubbed and power washed the floor and walls last night, about 4 hours of work. I could not however get the dirt buildup off the high traffic areas, would require boiling hot water through the washer or manual scraping.
> 
> Had to shop vac up all the water afterwards then allow it to all dry up for a day. Final sweep tonight and I'll be able to see how it came out.


I wonder if you could get someone to come in and do a leveling grind on the floor and then a polish or at least smooth them out from the grind? The floor looks like it had 100 years of traffic on it.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if you could get someone to come in and do a leveling grind on the floor and then a polish or at least smooth them out from the grind? The floor looks like it had 100 years of traffic on it.


Shop was built in 1927 and operated as a shop until the mid 90's, so it's pretty beat up. Never considered having it ground, will have to look into that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if you could get someone to come in and do a leveling grind on the floor and then a polish or at least smooth them out from the grind? The floor looks like it had 100 years of traffic on it.


I love this space.

And its perhaps a bit weird but I wouldn't mind the look of 100yrs of traffic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

16volt said:


> I love this space.
> 
> And its perhaps a bit weird but I wouldn't mind the look of 100yrs of traffic.


Except rolling tool boxes, cars, creepers and anything else with wheels is probably not much fun on such a surface.


----------



## woodenSpoon (Aug 27, 2016)

Patina floor vs. concourse queen floor


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> I close on this house October 15th. Current owners things are still in here, but there is a lot of potential. It's a two car garage, tons of storage and shelving already built. Got a shop sink, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr





Congrats, indeed it looks like it has potential.
Are you keeping the Kramer poster?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Except rolling tool boxes, cars, creepers and anything else with wheels is probably not much fun on such a surface.





woodenSpoon said:


> Patina floor vs. concourse queen floor


Can probably keep the "look" with a leveling clear epoxy. For the spots designated to work on cars (for those that have the room), I'd recommend UCoat It for those spots. https://ucoatit.com/racing/


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

16volt said:


> I love this space.
> 
> And its perhaps a bit weird but I wouldn't mind the look of 100yrs of traffic.


Thanks! We've been at the house for three years now and have not really touched the shop yet as the house needed pretty much everything big. Hoping to dump some money into getting the shop up to snuff over the next few years. 

I dont mind the look of the floor at all, the built up dirt gets annoying when your on a creeper though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

ALLROADING17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Floor drains are key. :thumbup:

Can I ask where they drain to? I plan to do the same in my garage, and wasn't sure if there were EPA concerns requiring anything going through them to be treated, or sent to the septic, or if they can just empty into a French drain/sump pit or something.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

xmaciek82x said:


> I recently finally finished my garage. It was rough shape. Paneling on walls, 1 bulb in the middle for lighting, old kitchen cabinets for storage, concrete floored cracked, pitted , etc.


Looks great. Did you do the floor epoxy yourself or contract it out?


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

nobbyv said:


> Looks great. Did you do the floor epoxy yourself or contract it out?


Thanks. I'm a pretty handy person and try to do majority or repairs/upgrades myself. 

Having said that, I went back and for for many months deciding if I should do the floor myself or pay a company to do it. I ended up finding a local business that has been doing floors for decades and had great reviews. 

After I spend money renting a diamond grinder, buying commercial grade epoxy materials, I was past $1k. I then would have needed to take time off for this project, and do the work and learn as I go along (never done epoxy anything). I decided to spend the extra $800 or so and have a professional do the work. Extremely happy with the result and doubt I would have been able to do the same quality of a job.


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

nobbyv said:


> Floor drains are key. :thumbup:
> 
> Can I ask where they drain to? I plan to do the same in my garage, and wasn't sure if there were EPA concerns requiring anything going through them to be treated, or sent to the septic, or if they can just empty into a French drain/sump pit or something.


Drains to a septic. Floors heated radiantly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> When I redo my garage I'm going to build some similar workbenches. I was first inspired by Steevo's HF Toolboxes Workbench - Phase 3 on The Garage Journal forum.


yup that's what i used to do mine, just tweaked it a little bit since i already had one of the husky boxes.


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

Garage alone- house is separate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

^ nice!

I just closed on my house this past weekend. The garage is a blank canvas, so I am enjoying flipping through this thread.


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

I finally cleaned some garage images off my Photobucket account

This is random images of the garage I built at my old house. 





















The back side had some nice doors









My little guy looking in at dad's hideaway.












This is the day I handed over the keys to the new owner









The good times...



























Bigger than it looks









This is how I convinced the Wife I need to build another one.











So on to the new house and it's garages










The previous owner had it packed full of crap.




























This is the day I moved in, Look at how bad the walls and floor look for a 10YO garage ( I was sizing up a 4 post in this picture)










I got the 4 post... still need to clean up the floor a bit. 




























I'll get some more pictures when I get home. 

X....


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Dude .... what is your life, :thumbup::thumbup: :beer::beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Photobucket sure screwed up this thread's history


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

What was the ceiling height before? DId you raise it and if so, how?
My attached garage is almost 10 feet, but to fit both cars and a 4 post i am literally within 1" of clearance. I got a large standing height space above the ceiling and would love to make a bump up to be able to put a 4 post in the main. 

Thanks



O'doyle said:


> I'll get some more pictures when I get home.
> 
> X....


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

This thread has inspired me to get in gear. We moved in last December, so garage took a back seat once I did some quick and dirty shelves. Been throwing a coat of primer on the walls as I clean and organize. Hopefully by December it'll all be done.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Photobucket sure screwed up this thread's history


I think they screwed up most forums on the entire internet  :banghead:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> I think they screwed up most forums on the entire internet  :banghead:


They did indeed. I had a few pics early in this thread that I now can't find anywhere else. I kIlled my photobucket acct. oh well. Here are a couple oldies but goodies. From the bare walls to now.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Dave,
I'm having trouble finding your original post in this thread. What did you say the dimensions are of your garage? Maybe 50'x40'?
Thanks!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

nobbyv said:


> Dave,
> I'm having trouble finding your original post in this thread. What did you say the dimensions are of your garage? Maybe 50'x40'?
> Thanks!


It looks more in line with <30' wide (8' and 16' doors = 24') by ~50' long.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

nobbyv said:


> Dave,
> I'm having trouble finding your original post in this thread. What did you say the dimensions are of your garage? Maybe 50'x40'?
> Thanks!


The building is a bit more than 70x30. The inside of the garage is 60x30 and the last 10x30 portion is the bathroom and storage room. I would have preferred 40 feet wide but then the roof would have been very flat since regulations in my area do not allow detached buildings (not connected to main house) to be over 15 feet high.

A few pics to show what I mean about the roof. If I made it wider, the roof would be oddly flat. Two old pics during and right after construction, and a couple now looking at the garage door entrance.


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

PolishSasquatch said:


> What was the ceiling height before? DId you raise it and if so, how?
> My attached garage is almost 10 feet, but to fit both cars and a 4 post i am literally within 1" of clearance. I got a large standing height space above the ceiling and would love to make a bump up to be able to put a 4 post in the main.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like your cars need moar low LOL. 

My CC on coils and 997 lowered too, just make the ceiling height. 

The overhead was the other issue. I had to get a "highlift set of tracks, a jack shaft opener, and wound up just getting a whole new door that rolls real close to the ceiling. 

X....


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

More of a shop than a garage but its where I spend most of my free time. Eventually Ill have a nice garage that can be kept neat and clean but now is not that time. 

Dont mind the dodge grill on the firebird. Its just for color comparison.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

dubsteez79 said:


>


Whoa! What is that, a CNC plasma cutter?

Is this shop at your _house_?


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

Air and water do mix said:


> Whoa! What is that, a CNC plasma cutter?
> 
> Is this shop at your _house_?


Yep, thats a CNC plasma I built early last year. The shop isnt at my house but it isnt far from there. Maybe 2 miles.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The building is a bit more than 70x30. The inside of the garage is 60x30 and the last 10x30 portion is the bathroom and storage room. I would have preferred 40 feet wide but then the roof would have been very flat since regulations in my area do not allow detached buildings (not connected to main house) to be over 15 feet high.
> 
> A few pics to show what I mean about the roof. If I made it wider, the roof would be oddly flat. Two old pics during and right after construction, and a couple now looking at the garage door entrance.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's a question:

For those spaces that are build/configured for cars/repairs, what happens after we're no longer in them? It breaks my heart to think about all these spaces that may someday be turned into storage for **** that is waiting for that garage sale.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

dubsteez79 said:


> Yep, thats a CNC plasma I built early last year. The shop isnt at my house but it isnt far from there. Maybe 2 miles.


Nice! I'd love to have a nice setup and you have space, knowledge and tools. That's a great combo. :thumbup:




@McMike said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> For those spaces that are build/configured for cars/repairs, what happens after we're no longer in them? It breaks my heart to think about all these spaces that may someday be turned into storage for **** that is waiting for that garage sale.


Unfortunately you've just described what has happened to my work space. Just about the time we got our stuff pared down to a reasonable amount (we were married in our thirties) we inherited everything that was her mom's. Now we're inheriting tons of stuff that was my parents', too. It's sad on many levels. 

So. Much. Stuff.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

dubsteez79 said:


> Yep, thats a CNC plasma I built early last year. The shop isnt at my house but it isnt far from there. Maybe 2 miles.


Just curious, did you use a set of plans or is it something you designed? I've been toying with the idea of building one for a while now, just haven't gotten the motivation to do so.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> For those spaces that are build/configured for cars/repairs, what happens after we're no longer in them? It breaks my heart to think about all these spaces that may someday be turned into storage for **** that is waiting for that garage sale.


That's why you have kids. To inherit all the s**t. My b-i-l's dad has a barn that part of it is leased out, but it's 80'x60', full of s**t from years of racing, building projects, and whatever's "valuable" from deadbeat renters that get evicted or stop renting storage. And there's a fenced area that's nearly the same size full of old cars and boats. 3 kids and the 8 grandkids get to handle that mess if it doesn't get sold. 

As I'm cleaning my garage, I'm getting rid of s**t we haven't used/looked at since we've moved in last December.


----------



## dubsteez79 (Jul 17, 2014)

Harrison. said:


> Just curious, did you use a set of plans or is it something you designed? I've been toying with the idea of building one for a while now, just haven't gotten the motivation to do so.


I used some of the plans from shopdroids.net which looks to no longer exist. The gearmotor mounts and touch-off plate were from them but most of the components on the gantry were purchased from mcmaster carr. The plasma is a hypertherm powermax65 with machine torch and the CNC controls are CANDCNC with gecko g540 motor driver. Im planning on adding a downdraft system in the future but the ventilation in that room has been good enough that I havent worried about it. Plus I dont cut stuff every day.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

@McMike said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> For those spaces that are build/configured for cars/repairs, what happens after we're no longer in them? It breaks my heart to think about all these spaces that may someday be turned into storage for **** that is waiting for that garage sale.


As for my garage, I considered that and built the entire building so it could be a stand-alone guest house if necessary. With hvac, full insulation, full bathroom, etc. if need be, a wall can be put up to isolate a 3-car garage, while the other 1500 sf or so could become a large studio / house with kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

Are you in California? Just wondering from the architecture/vegetation. Beautiful garage



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> As for my garage, I considered that and built the entire building so it could be a stand-alone guest house if necessary. With hvac, full insulation, full bathroom, etc. if need be, a wall can be put up to isolate a 3-car garage, while the other 1500 sf or so could become a large studio / house with kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

My toy box is broken. I had a spray roof installed 10 years ago. At the time they had equipment problems due to our area's crazy 3-phase at 120-208-120. They ended up spraying open-cell foam that saturated and leaked into the building. I tried to get the company to honor their warranty, so they sent someone out to patch at about 7 years. Subsequent requests for final repairs went unanswered. They finally sent someone out just before the warranty expired and he mapped out that 50% of the foam was wet. In the last 3 years the leak persisted and permanent damage was done to the steel structure, specifically the corrugated steel deck rusted through. He claims the rust was there 10 years ago, but I had pictures. I was showing off the reflection on the hood of my Mark II and got a perfectly clean image of a clean ceiling.

Instead of saying, "How can we help you?" they sent me a proposal to spend $21,000 to remove the old roof and spray a new one down, but that didn't include replacing the steel deck. I paid about $8,000 10 years ago, so I was rather incensed. I sent e-mails and left messages and was ignored. I did the prudent thing and hired an attorney. I hate doing that. I retired from 40 years of business and never saw the inside of a courtroom. I really didn't want to spend my retirement that way, so the attorney who's Ferrari Dave and I are working on sent a well-crafted demand letter getting a 90-day extension on the warranty. That was a good sign. he agreed to replace the roof, but no repairs to the structure. I contacted my commercial carrier and found out that commercial insurance is nothing like homeowner's insurance. On a house they will keep paying to fix the interior of your house from roof leaks, but won't help out on the cost of repairing the roof. On a commercial building water leaks aren't covered. Structural damage from rust is not covered. If a meteor crashed through the roof they would replace the roof, but not from water seepage.

What worked out well is that I was that proverbial squeaky wheel and asked for an engineering report to back up their denial of coverage, and they did. They spent many thousands of dollars to officially tell me they would not provide roof coverage unless it was due to a single event. The engineering reform offered irrefutable proof that the integrity of the building was altered. This proved invaluable in moving along repairs. They are going to take half the roof off this 40 x 40 off the rafters completely. They will be replacing the steel decking, mechanically securing it to the rafters, installing a vapor barrier and 1" of fiber build up to match the existing. They will somehow remove 1/2" of the foam of the rest of the roof and cut out anything they find to be wet. I'm told wet foam is noticeably darker. They can't spray over wet foam or it just doesn't work. The cavities will be filled with new foam and a new top layer sprayed evenly over everything. As soon as its stable a primer is rolled on and then an elastic membrane rolled on over it. While the elastic membrane is wet grit is thrown on to stick into the wet coating.

So, I have to play a serious game of Tetris to get everything out of that section of the building. The Porsche is going home and the '61 Lincoln is going to the owner's house for the week. The big problem is the trailer. I don't want to leave it outside or the scrappers will get it so the plan is to slide the trailer in where the Porsche is.










Pretty much this whole section of roof will be open to the sky.










Rusted through along the entire length.










The battery on the 750iL won't even take a charge. It could use some hood and trunk struts. Tired of bonking my head.










The destruction starts October 2.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> The destruction starts October 2.


Yikes, good luck!


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

^ the grey one was lemond to god knows where. Silver one now in its spot. Not shown is a couple other vehicles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Yikes, that sucks. Electrical issues?


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yikes, that sucks. Electrical issues?


Yes, although a small part of all the issues.


You can read up on it here 

VCNA-you got one big heart

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...peed.com/showthread.php?t=434321&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PolishSasquatch said:


> Are you in California? Just wondering from the architecture/vegetation. Beautiful garage


Yes, Northern California, Eastern area of San Francisco Bay Thanks!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Cleaned my garage. I need more space though. Someday I will have a 3 car garage.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Nice collection of cars. Just recently read that article about the guy with the c63 s who hydro-locked the engine, ouch!


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Did some work in the garage. Far from done, hopefully next year I will epoxy the floors and build cabinets.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Nice progress. Its always amazing the difference that some organization and paint can make. I like that corner mirror you have hanging. Where did you source that?


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

some beautiful caves in here!

been meaning to contribute...soon!

for now...
Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Nice cars Goran.

Here's the look of my current hangout space.



And a booty shot.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Did some work in the garage. Far from done, hopefully next year I will epoxy the floors and build cabinets.


Looks good. Where did you get that Porsche seat?


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Turbo II said:


> Looks good. Where did you get that Porsche seat?


Scored at a parts yard. It's water damaged so I am using leather conditioner to soften the leather up so it doesn't crack. Building bases for both seats so its easier to get out of them and for more stability.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Been working like mad this summer on the new space. Coming along nicely with lots still to go.










Setting up a parts room









Lots of renovation stuff all shuttled into the center space. 










Grinding the floors to remove twenty years or machine shop grime. Total material for 2100sqft removed was ~800lbs 









All ground









First coat of epoxy down


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Color me jealous


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks great after the grinding!


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Scored at a parts yard. It's water damaged so I am using leather conditioner to soften the leather up so it doesn't crack. Building bases for both seats so its easier to get out of them and for more stability.


That's awesome, still gives me hope I will get one at a local parts yard as well. Though I'm trying to make an office chair out of it. Maybe one day.... Keep on conditioning it because once it hardens and starts cracking there's no way back. I had a leather sofa that started getting hard in some spots and despite using conditioner on those spots it was too late to save it, started cracking etc.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TheDeckMan said:


> First coat of epoxy down


All the jealousy achieved!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Color me jealous





cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> Looks great after the grinding!





0dd_j0b said:


> All the jealousy achieved!


Thanks folks! Need to get some time to do a write up of the project, might have to wait a month or two more to really document it due to still needing to get a lot done in preparation for winter. 

The grinding was not exactly the most pleasant thing, found a couple lags that were still protruding which resulted in me getting tossed around like a rider on a bucking bronco.


----------



## -=golF1.8t=- (Jun 23, 2002)

I forgot if I posted here, but here is a pic of my garage with the Porsche










Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

-=golF1.8t=- said:


> I forgot if I posted here, but here is a pic of my garage with the Porsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


914 looking good! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Still work in progress, but really thrilled to get to this point. Small cars FTW
Iphone snaps







Before





.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

^--- Dialed.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MoPho said:


> Still work in progress, but really thrilled to get to this point. Small cars FTW
> Iphone snaps
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a side door I'm missing or is the only way in through the main garage door? Not a deal killer, but it would be nice in the cooler months to have a regular door. Looks awesome though, congrats!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

4 cars in the 3 car garage worked out well this winter during snow storms


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there a side door I'm missing or is the only way in through the main garage door? Not a deal killer, but it would be nice in the cooler months to have a regular door. Looks awesome though, congrats!



I had planned to put in the side door, but I bought the Mini instead :laugh:
Spring project, it will go in to the right of where the tool box is. Thanks


.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MoPho said:


> I had planned to put in the side door, but I bought the Mini instead :laugh:


Priorities in order, proper.

The garage looks great, MoPho!


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice work MoPho! (That sounds funny) LOL

But seriously. Do you have a garage journal build thread by any chance? My handle is Xander on there. 

X...


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

I took some pictures a few weeks ago when the weather was nice and finally uploaded them.

I still have a long way to go on the garage, but have been concentrating on the house part of the addition, so this is still waiting, though more progress will occur soon I'm hoping.

I will say having the space has been awesome though.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there a side door I'm missing or is the only way in through the main garage door? Not a deal killer, but it would be nice in the cooler months to have a regular door. Looks awesome though, congrats!


"Cooler months"? It's California! haha

That is a very cool garage!


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Priorities in order, proper.
> 
> The garage looks great, MoPho!


ha, thanks. Need to bring the mini over to your garage soon. 





O'doyle said:


> Nice work MoPho! (That sounds funny) LOL
> 
> But seriously. Do you have a garage journal build thread by any chance? My handle is Xander on there.
> 
> X...


Sadly, I didn't document it. I had been planning in my head for a long time, but the unexpected purchase of the Mini forced me to do the project rather quickly to make room for it and I completely forgot to document it. 




Viking said:


> "Cooler months"? It's California! haha
> 
> That is a very cool garage!


Well it does get down into the thirties and forties here, but the bigger issue with not having a side door is that it is a PITA every time you need to get something out of the garage, or when you just closed the door and realized you forgot something inside LOL



.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

old pic from a year ago. The shop is always in "Kaizen" Latest fascination is acquiring metal storage cabinets to put things away.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

finally got around to redoing my garage. I removed two crappy useless work benches/shelves and took out 24 gallons of paint from the previous owner(s) (currently drying outside since my county doesn't recycle latex paint). 










I'll be adding a work bench behind the Audi, a toolbox behind the R32, a pulley hanger for my kayak, LED lighting, and eventually a floor. really pleased with the outcome.

sketch up rendering:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Jealous. Single car garages suck.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking good, nOrdicalex! Great choice on colors. Floor to be colored also?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


where's your winter/summer tire storage? :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Looking good, nOrdicalex! Great choice on colors. Floor to be colored also?


thanks - I have a few quotes from local specialists and Race Deck. I'm leaning Race Deck tile (Free Flow) since it's the cheaper option. not really interested in doing a coating myself since the slab is ~20 years old and will require a lot of prep work.



GreenandChrome said:


> where's your winter/summer tire storage? :laugh:


summer tire storage: parked R32 :laugh:

the work bench is basically a space claim. I'm actually planning to build it with space underneath for wheels and other storage.


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

garage by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

nc_detail_garage said:


> garage by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


What kind of board is that on the side wall for the tools, etc? Thanks.

Garage looks great.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

New garage process.

Tore out the old MDF cabinets and painted the garages.

















Painted and overhead storage going in

































Next Epoxy Floors went down in a 1/4 full flake that was custom made on Chips Unlimited.


































Next is Saber Cabinets - Still have the upper cabinets to put in as well as another large cabinet

































Still have another overhead storage rack, bike racks, liftmaster 8500 jack shaft garage door openers, lighting to install


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the TVs mounted in the other ManCave last night.

82 inch and 2 - 55 inch


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Probably too early to ask this, but how do you like the Saber cabinets and what did you cross shop?

I looked at the NewAge stuff at Costco for myself, but Saber seems to be decent bang for the buck as well.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> What kind of board is that on the side wall for the tools, etc? Thanks.
> 
> Garage looks great.


It's called "slatboard" or "slatwall." It's used primarily in retail applications.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

GreenandChrome said:


> It's called "slatboard" or "slatwall." It's used primarily in retail applications.


Thanks. That looks really clean. I was looking for an option like that. Thanks again.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

madrussian said:


> Probably too early to ask this, but how do you like the Saber cabinets and what did you cross shop?
> 
> I looked at the NewAge stuff at Costco for myself, but Saber seems to be decent bang for the buck as well.


I looked at NewAge Pro 3.0, Saber, Metal line, and Baldhead.

These seemed to be the cleanest and best bang for the buck. 

I really like the cabinets and drawers. They seem to be well built. Tons of storage space. Time will tell but I think it was the sweet spot in Garage Cabinets for the price.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> Thanks. That looks really clean. I was looking for an option like that. Thanks again.


I googled it just now, to see the cost. I knew it was pricey about 15 years ago. Now they make textured/pattern ones, so you can get slate, brick, or wood-look slatwalls. That's pretty cool. I'm just going to stick with old-school pegboard and magnet rails. :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sandjunkie said:


> Next is Saber Cabinets - Still have the upper cabinets to put in as well as another large cabinet


whoa, those look really nice for the price!


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> finally got around to redoing my garage. I removed two crappy useless work benches/shelves and took out 24 gallons of paint from the previous owner(s) (currently drying outside since my county doesn't recycle latex paint).
> 
> 
> I'll be adding a work bench behind the Audi, a toolbox behind the R32, a pulley hanger for my kayak, LED lighting, and eventually a floor. really pleased with the outcome.
> ...


Looks great. I have "similar" garage tenants with a white euro wagon and an R.


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

sandjunkie said:


> What kind of board is that on the side wall for the tools, etc? Thanks.
> 
> Garage looks great.


The panels are 8'x1' Gladiator wall tracks. Total dimensions are 16' x 4' :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


> Next Epoxy Floors went down in a 1/4 full flake that was custom made on Chips Unlimited.


Great choice on the chip color scheme for the floor!


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

sandjunkie said:


> I looked at NewAge Pro 3.0, Saber, Metal line, and Baldhead.
> 
> These seemed to be the cleanest and best bang for the buck.
> 
> I really like the cabinets and drawers. They seem to be well built. Tons of storage space. Time will tell but I think it was the sweet spot in Garage Cabinets for the price.


picked up 10 of the 3.0 and installed them... hefty but watch out they'll get damaged in shipping. I can't remember who had a better deal wayfair or amazon.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Great choice on the chip color scheme for the floor!


Thanks!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


thanks for posting this!
I was planning on the same wall paint/design but with red, since the RS4 is Red haha
:thumbup::thumbup:
Love it.
MK4 R32:heart:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

sandjunkie said:


>


looks terrific!

How was prep before you applied the Epoxy?
did you diamond grind the concrete?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

just spent the day doing a mild cleaning in my garage. threw out a lot of trash, swept up and re organized some things. it will be a lot better once my dad is done doing some work on the house and i am able to get rid of a lot of his big power tools

before

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

after

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

question for you guys. i live above my garage and i need to redo the vapor seal and installation in the ceiling to help with fumes and temp loss through the floor. what product would you suggest for this? what came with the house is falling apart and partially torn up when i had to have some burst pipes replaced

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

  by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

My garage is a horrible hell hole.

I am in the process of (slowly) getting it cleaned up.

My hope is that this will culminate this Fall with me epoxying the floor. 

So my question is this: how hard is it to epoxy the floor yourself? My house is only 11 years old, so the concrete is fairly fresh, but it does have some oil stains, etc. I was planning on power washing the hell out of it, and then just applying the Epoxy. Will this work? Or am I asking for a disaster?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> just spent the day doing a mild cleaning in my garage. threw out a lot of trash, swept up and re organized some things. it will be a lot better once my dad is done doing some work on the house and i am able to get rid of a lot of his big power tools
> 
> before
> 
> ...


When I first saw the "before", I thought, "Maybe he'll take that boat off the car." Not only did you NOT do that, but you doubled down and added a ladder to the roof of the car!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

2 doors said:


> When I first saw the "before", I thought, "Maybe he'll take that boat off the car." Not only did you NOT do that, but you doubled down and added a ladder to the roof of the car!


:laugh: the ladder is my dads and will eventually go back to his house. and the boat will get ceiling hangers when i redo the ceiling in the garage


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing special, all done with Lowe's stuff, including the cabinets.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

What floor coating products did you use?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson





2 doors said:


> When I first saw the "before", I thought, "Maybe he'll take that boat off the car." Not only did you NOT do that, but you doubled down and added a ladder to the roof of the car!


Hmmmm... For some reason I’m thinking of They Might Be Giants. Ah! Now I know why!






I get a lot of They Might Be Giants, but I’ve never really “gotten” that one!




Hot Wheels said:


> Nothing special, all done with Lowe's stuff, including the cabinets.


That might be “just”Lowe’s products, but it looks fantastic! :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hot Wheels said:


> Nothing special, all done with Lowe's stuff, including the cabinets.


Don’t be modest, that’s fantastic!!!


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Shawn O said:


> What floor coating products did you use?


Shawn, if you're referring to me, I simply used the basic "garage floor kit" from Lowe's. 
I did buy 3 of them, and a bag of extra paint flakes.
I power washed it, degreased it, etched it, and waited a day for everything to dry.
After painting the floors, I waited 2 more days and clear coated the floors.
Waited another 6 days to put everything back in.

Total floor cost was about $650
Total cabinet and metal shelving unit cost was about $1900
Painted the walls a fog grey and scored the diamond plate free off a buddy.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So my question is this: how hard is it to epoxy the floor yourself? My house is only 11 years old, so the concrete is fairly fresh, but it does have some oil stains, etc. I was planning on power washing the hell out of it, and then just applying the Epoxy. Will this work? Or am I asking for a disaster?


If you have some oil stains the best will be to do a clean and then a light grind if you want the epoxy to really hold up. Etching is meh when it comes to oil stains, did a major grind job on mine to remove twenty years of oil exposure from machining coolants. Epoxy is holding up great.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

finished up my work bench on Saturday. it's pretty big and may end up being temporary after seeing some of the cabinets posted in here, but it works for now.




























wood underneath the work bench:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> looks terrific!
> 
> How was prep before you applied the Epoxy?
> did you diamond grind the concrete?



Thanks.
Had it professionally done over 4 days. They Diamond Grind the floor then put a primer down.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> finished up my work bench on Saturday. it's pretty big and may end up being temporary after seeing some of the cabinets posted in here, but it works for now.


If you work by beating on things you need a good, rough workbench. I would suggest triangulating the legs, though. I'd put a brace from the upper part of the near legs to the lower part of the far legs. That would really go a long way to strengthen it. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

toolbox arrived last week, so got it moved into position. the large white box behind the R32 is already gone, but next purchase will be a wall hanging wheel rack from Tire Rack. otherwise, I'm well pleased with the Masterforce box and I spent some time on Saturday organizing and adding tools.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

My new blank canvas. Drywall just hanged this week.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

n0rdicalex. said:


> toolbox arrived last week


What toolbox is this?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Spike Ti said:


> What toolbox is this?


https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...tool-cabinet/me4111rc1blu/p-1490163927130.htm

:beer:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally tidied up the other weekend. Looking to pick up the matching pantry to the tool chest, ditching that old lil' one, and redoing the layout on that wall.



Then mounted my wheel hangers to get the last set of wheels off the floor.



and made a clock for the garage


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the upper cabinets in. Now, I need to get the lighting in bad.


----------



## kbmdean4011 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is nothing special, but I did just improve it significantly.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

A cluttered mess.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

1960's Psych ward green

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

The drywall was atrocious. I would have loved to rehang all the drywall but we had almost zero budget for this, everything had to be done as cheaply as possible.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Ceiling painted Behr nano white. All paint was left over from preparing previous house for sale.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Walls are painted Sherwin Williams Mindful Grey. Towards the end of house painting previous house I sent the spousal unit to the store for 1 more gallon and she came back with 5. Oops. So I had plenty of paint for the new garage lol.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Knocked together a work bench.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Pegboard for my workbench and the spousal units garden center.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

A pair of Hyperikon LED shop lights

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Two new outlets, one for my workbench, one at the garden center right by the door.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Some tung oil on the bench for durability

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Organizing stuff. We have since had a garage sale and decluttered further.

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
  by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

Big improvement!

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr

The babies all tucked away.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

/\ Big improvement, well done!


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

sandjunkie said:


> Got the upper cabinets in. Now, I need to get the lighting in bad.


Those look great!



Slverjet said:


> /\ Big improvement, well done!


I agree, quite the transformation, especially on a shoe-string budget. :thumbup:

I am excited; footings should be getting poured for this on Monday:










There may be a house attached too, but I've shown the important stuff...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

nobbyv said:


> I am excited; footings should be getting poured for this on Monday:
> 
> There may be a house attached too, but I've shown the important stuff...


Am I seeing that right that your garage is 40' x 50'?


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

My garage is ugly, but functional.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Am I seeing that right that your garage is 40' x 50'?


I think you may have overlooked that he is installing central vac! 😀👍


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

Messy but functional! 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Am I seeing that right that your garage is 40' x 50'?


It is indeed. Its a 3-wide, with enough room to go 2-deep in two of the spots. 



thegoodson said:


> I think you may have overlooked that he is installing central vac! 😀👍


The central vac isn't going to make the cut.


----------



## Syndicate (Aug 16, 2002)

goran.gli said:


> Finally tidied up the other weekend. Looking to pick up the matching pantry to the tool chest, ditching that old lil' one, and redoing the layout on that wall.
> 
> Then mounted my wheel hangers to get the last set of wheels off the floor.


...that's a pretty cool wheel storage solution, where did you find those wheel hangers?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Does anyone have (or had) the wall mount Liftmaster 8500 garage door openers? If so, what did you think about them? I'm considering a pair of them for the new house.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Syndicate said:


> ...that's a pretty cool wheel storage solution, where did you find those wheel hangers?


got them at Princess Auto. Rated at 88lbs each.
Came with bolts but got a set of better lag bolts from HD.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Hostile said:


> Does anyone have (or had) the wall mount Liftmaster 8500 garage door openers? If so, what did you think about them? I'm considering a pair of them for the new house.


wish i did but one of the doors wouldn't accommodate the space on the side... but they are quiet and the autolock is nice. (i went with overheads w/battery and super quiet too - 8550W)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

kbmdean4011 said:


> Mine is nothing special, but I did just improve it significantly.
> 
> 
> Big improvement!
> ...



Great use of the space! It it amazing what lots of cleaning and some painting does. Work bench is great as well!


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Hostile said:


> Does anyone have (or had) the wall mount Liftmaster 8500 garage door openers? If so, what did you think about them? I'm considering a pair of them for the new house.


Hostile, I have one on my garage addition on the massive 18x9' door. They work fairly quickly and has quite a few features that I love.

It's quiet as hell, I'm thinking of replacing the other 2 I have.
It has a remote mount light that activates when you push the garage door button (not a big deal, but kinda cool)
It has a built in lock mechanism.
It has a time delay function so you can have the door close automatically after a set period of time when you leave (godsend when you have 2 openers and 6 cars like I do)

I would highly recommend it for the money, I want to say I paid $600 total installed? Maybe less, it was a package deal w/ the doors at the time of install.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

We're closing on our first house in a few weeks and it comes with a big ol ugly 28x28 garage that needs work. 

I'm excited for it's potential but it'll take a lot of sweat and a few dollars to get there. Anyone have any tips on what to do with the concrete floor in the interim before I can get it repoured? 










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

One of the reasons the E30 went to a new home. I had to get on the roof of the Porsche to get some things from overhead storage above it, wish I can get a piece of land near my house where I can build a small shop.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SourKrout said:


> We're closing on our first house in a few weeks and it comes with a big ol ugly 28x28 garage that needs work.
> 
> I'm excited for it's potential but it'll take a lot of sweat and a few dollars to get there. Anyone have any tips on what to do with the concrete floor in the interim before I can get it repoured?
> 
> ...


It's not the "right" way to do it, but you could technically just pour in and patch with ready mix. It'll come apart again relatively quickly, but if the end goal is replacing or completely refinishing then who cares?


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's not the "right" way to do it, but you could technically just pour in and patch with ready mix. It'll come apart again relatively quickly, but if the end goal is replacing or completely refinishing then who cares?


That's what I was thinking to get me through to next year. We got two quotes to have the floor redone and with us already renovating the kitchen shortly after closing we noped out of it for now. 

I'll probably rent a small electric jack hammer to clean up the worst of it and fill with ready mix. My friend and I will also be building a new header and installing modern doors and openers.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> We're closing on our first house in a few weeks and it comes with a big ol ugly 28x28 garage that needs work.
> 
> I'm excited for it's potential but it'll take a lot of sweat and a few dollars to get there. Anyone have any tips on what to do with the concrete floor in the interim before I can get it repoured?
> 
> ...


Is it possible to put just a skim/leveling pour on it? Then you could lay a bunch of tile, so you're garage would look like Penske Racing. :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

rich! said:


> wish i did but one of the doors wouldn't accommodate the space on the side... but they are quiet and the autolock is nice. (i went with overheads w/battery and super quiet too - 8550W)





madrussian said:


> Hostile, I have one on my garage addition on the massive 18x9' door. They work fairly quickly and has quite a few features that I love.
> 
> It's quiet as hell, I'm thinking of replacing the other 2 I have.
> It has a remote mount light that activates when you push the garage door button (not a big deal, but kinda cool)
> ...


Thanks guys. :beer:

I'm waiting to hear back with quotes from the local installer (Door Pro America) who did the opener in my current garage. They already quoted me $515/each for the regular ceiling mount 8550w which includes 2 remotes, the battery backup and the MyQ gateway thing and installation. The installation includes "a 1 piece rail instead of a put-together rail bolted together out of the box (causes far less issues over time due to the vibration the unit causes). It includes the wall buttons, sensors, and removal of any motor currently installed." For the 8500 I'm thinking around $650 installed each.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Hostile said:


> Thanks guys. :beer:
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back with quotes from the local installer (Door Pro America) who did the opener in my current garage. They already quoted me $515/each for the regular ceiling mount 8550w which includes 2 remotes, the battery backup and the MyQ gateway thing and installation. The installation includes "a 1 piece rail instead of a put-together rail bolted together out of the box (causes far less issues over time due to the vibration the unit causes). It includes the wall buttons, sensors, and removal of any motor currently installed." For the 8500 I'm thinking around $650 installed each.


I haven't tried the 8500, but that's a good price for the 8550. I'm getting four installed (bought through HD, installed by local Clopay dealer), along with the doors (so they're already "on site"), and they're running me $520/ea installed and that's AFTER some promotion. The 8500 was $25 more/ea. Only thing I noticed is that I *think* the 8500 only has a 5-year warranty vs life for the 8550.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> Is it possible to put just a skim/leveling pour on it? Then you could lay a bunch of tile, so you're garage would look like Penske Racing. :laugh:


A few friends suggested that :laugh:

Are you talking about using an underlayment and pouring 3-4" of fresh concrete or a more DIY self-leveling underlayment with tiles on top?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

The crazy things we do for cars. Selling a perfectly good 911 to fund the finishing of my 914 project. 
Probably the last photo of 3 classic air-cooled Porsches in my garage.

a disassembled 914 takes up a lot of space, hence the clutter of boxes etc strewn about. Fingers crossed in a year or two it'll look like I picture it in my mind, fully organized with two well-running cars


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SourKrout said:


> A few friends suggested that :laugh:
> 
> Are you talking about using an underlayment and pouring 3-4" of fresh concrete or a more DIY self-leveling underlayment with tiles on top?


sure? I don't know much about concrete stuff.



JMURiz said:


> The crazy things we do for cars. Selling a perfectly good 911 to fund the finishing of my 914 project.
> Probably the last photo of 3 classic air-cooled Porsches in my garage.
> 
> a disassembled 914 takes up a lot of space, hence the clutter of boxes etc strewn about. Fingers crossed in a year or two it'll look like I picture it in my mind, fully organized with* two well-running cars*


so you're getting a couple Hondas or Toyotas? :laugh:


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

Never contributed to this thread....but always enjoy seeing the posts.

My barn is about 200ft behind my home. Upstairs (800sq ft) will be a man-cave.....as soon as my kids are old enough to allow me a bit more free time!!


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Who makes some decent garage organization shelves that doesn't look too generic? I guess what Im asking for is organizing shelves that are somewhat high end without getting into cabinets.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Spike Ti said:


> Who makes some decent garage organization shelves that doesn't look too generic? I guess what Im asking for is organizing shelves that are somewhat high end without getting into cabinets.


Free standing or wall mount?

If freestanding, I'd go with the wire shelves with casters, then you can roll stuff around.










I've put the project off, but I've slowly been building wall mounted shelves in my garage, thanks to the high ceiling (10'). I screw a board to the ceiling trusses, screw board to the studs, some hangers, and then slap a piece of cheap plywood. I have half the garage done. Over the garage door are the roof-hanging racks.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> Free standing or wall mount?
> 
> If freestanding, I'd go with the wire shelves with casters, then you can roll stuff around.
> 
> ...


Pics of your set up?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

GreenandChrome said:


> Free standing or wall mount?
> 
> If freestanding, I'd go with the wire shelves with casters, then you can roll stuff around.


Right after we bought our condo we lucked out and Linens n' Things was going out of business down the street. They were selling all their fixtures and we snagged two Metro racks just like that for only $90. They have been perfect for the garage.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> so you're getting a couple Hondas or Toyotas? :laugh:


Nah, 356 is already sorted other than needing a repaint in the future (all rust fixed, rebuilt trans, 1720 engine, etc)
The 914 is getting it’s 2.7 RS+ spec engine built now, trans rebuilt, boxster front calipers with carerra rotors, rust fixed and painted...just needs put together and finer details sorted 

Bonus info: Vad passed on the ‘74 911 with ‘83SC motor...can’t fault him for going the 993 route :thumbup:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Does anyone have (or had) the wall mount Liftmaster 8500 garage door openers? If so, what did you think about them? I'm considering a pair of them for the new house.


I just put one in. It's great. I still have to run electrical and install one more in the single car garage. Super quiet. I think I paid about $700 for two off of Amazon with internet gateway and outdoor keypad.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

sandjunkie said:


> I just put one in. It's great. I still have to run electrical and install one more in the single car garage.


I'm looking forward to my wife's traditional opener to crap the bed, and get one of these.
I'll be able to relocate the Thule Box hanger right over where it needs to be, instead of having to back the car right up to the bikes, and then drag it over the roof rails to position it correctly.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the lighting in the main garage squared away. Super happy with the coverage and color.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

This video shows the liftmaster 8500 and the space that was opened up above the garage door for storage.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

sandjunkie said:


> This video shows the liftmaster 8500 and the space that was opened up above the garage door for storage.


That's great maximization of space above the garage door! The place looks awesome!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Spike Ti said:


> Pics of your set up?


Part 1- I'm just throwing primer on the walls ($15-17 bucks) because it's a garage. not a shrine. that's the next house. :laugh: I used 3" screws to mount the top rail. When they were empty, I hung off the shelf to test. It holds 250#+. The shelf behind the door rail is kind of difficult to put stuff in, but stuff that's there is s**t that probably won't be used much, if at all. Above the softball bag is a wheeled cooler we use rarely.










And yes, those backpacks are for just me and my wife. We each have a small daypack, medium daypack, and an overnight pack. Hanging below those out of the shot are our snowshoes.

I have one level of shelf above the garage door threshold (would be to the left side), but only on one side. The other side has the hanging racks too close to the wall. I thought about moving them out one rafter, but moving those racks are a PITA. The door threshold also has my fishing poles hung underneath. 

Once I get the other side of the garage in shape, I'll probably relocate the gear "locker" to the front wall of the garage to make it easier with getting in/out of the car when there's two cars in the garage (fingers crossed).

Hung from my ceiling- 24' ladder, two bikes on pulleys, and a big Thule box. I have a pulley for the box, but haven't worked on a caddy/harness for lifting it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> This video shows the liftmaster 8500 and the space that was opened up above the garage door for storage.


I didn't listen to it...

but holy Andy... maybe you can spring for some of these?



















:laugh:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

GreenandChrome said:


> I didn't listen to it...
> 
> but holy Andy... maybe you can spring for some of these?
> 
> ...


Those cords were just hung off the rack temporarily to get them off the floor. They are now tucked away in the other garage :laugh:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That's great maximization of space above the garage door! The place looks awesome!


Thanks. Slowly getting there. Few more weekends and both garages should be just about finished.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I would try to disguise that safe. Even if it meant taping cardboard or something over it.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I would try to disguise that safe. Even if it meant taping cardboard or something over it.


Safe is not there anymore. It has been moved and bolted to its final destination:thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> Safe is not there anymore. It has been moved and bolted to its final destination:thumbup:


How long did the boat float before it sank to the bottom with the safe? You don't need to name the lake/river/ocean it sunk in.

:laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

sandjunkie said:


> photos


who/what are those cabinets? very nice.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

GreenandChrome said:


> How long did the boat float before it sank to the bottom with the safe? You don't need to name the lake/river/ocean it sunk in.
> 
> :laugh:


Fortunately the safe was not in the boat that sank but all my guns were in the boat at the time. It was a horrible tragedy.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> who/what are those cabinets? very nice.


Saber Cabinets. About $3500 with tax and shipping for all.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

sandjunkie said:


> I just put one in. It's great. I still have to run electrical and install one more in the single car garage. Super quiet. I think I paid about $700 for two off of Amazon with internet gateway and outdoor keypad.


Cool, thanks. :beer:



sandjunkie said:


> This video shows the liftmaster 8500 and the space that was opened up above the garage door for storage.


Do you know off-hand what are the dimensions of your garage?

And gun safe in the garage, nice. I want to get one for the new house but I'm still deciding if it will go in the basement or the garage. Basement would be better but getting it down there will be tricky depending on the size.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Cool, thanks. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 car garage is 19W X 20 D
1 car garage is 10W x 17 D


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

My drawings are with the city for approval, hopefully it passes. We are over the 50% "soft landscape" city bylaw. 
Plans are for a 20'x21' garage.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

sandjunkie said:


> 2 car garage is 19W X 20 D


That gives me a point of reference for what my new one will be, thanks.. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think 20' should be the minimum width of a 2 car garage. Garage in our old condo was 18'4" wide by 23' long. That width is quite tight. We ended up backing one car in so the passenger door about 8" from the wall. This would given you enough room for the center doors to open towards each other and the passenger door on the car pulled in forward could also be opened carefully. At the time we had a 328i wagon and a Z4M coupe. The coupe was the car that got backed in because I was the only driver. The length was decent but you couldn't store much in front if you had a larger car. You certainly couldn't fit a pickup truck or SUV in the garage with another car. 










This was normal parking:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I think 20' should be the minimum width of a 2 car garage.


I see your 20' and raise you 2'. The Earth F**ker is 221" long, which is just under 19'. Interior garage dimension is 19'6", iirc, length. But you can't do anything except park. Our garage is about 30" below the ground floor of the house, so with the steps, the Audi just fits with enough room to shuffle around the nose.

Our old condo was a "3-car" garage; one tandem- good luck opening the doors- and one normal. I parked backwards in a Mazda3 (sometimes I caught the passenger mirror on the doorway backing in), wife parked a '13 Explorer, then later an Audi A4 inside normally.

I wouldn't mind a foot or two wider, but I'd love at least 4' deeper in my garage. I even kicked around knocking out the wall on one side that is a huge walk-in for the guest room. I'd make that a workbench area. But I would still need stairs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> I see your 20' and raise you 2'. The Earth F**ker is 221" long, which is just under 19'. Interior garage dimension is 19'6", iirc, length. But you can't do anything except park. Our garage is about 30" below the ground floor of the house, so with the steps, the Audi just fits with enough room to shuffle around the nose.
> 
> Our old condo was a "3-car" garage; one tandem- good luck opening the doors- and one normal. I parked backwards in a Mazda3 (sometimes I caught the passenger mirror on the doorway backing in), wife parked a '13 Explorer, then later an Audi A4 inside normally.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a foot or two wider, but I'd love at least 4' deeper in my garage. I even kicked around knocking out the wall on one side that is a huge walk-in for the guest room. I'd make that a workbench area. But I would still need stairs.


I have to say I didn't follow my own 20' advice when I built our current house. One garage is 18' wide by 31' deep. The other is 14' wide by 79' deep. 

Thus I park like this.










My wife insists that this car gets parked so she can get in the passenger side which inside the garage.









I like to be able to open the door on the Cayman all the way to get out.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I do the same in my garage since it isn't very wide. I park my Golf as far to the right as possible and back in my Audi to maintain maximum space in the center for opening doors.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> I think 20' should be the minimum width of a 2 car garage. Garage in our old condo was 18'4" wide by 23' long.


Yeah.  Ours is 22 wide and 24 deep, at least the part for cars, and we can kick the doors open without worrying about them hitting the other car.
Although when I was apartment/townhouse living, I'd have taken anything over parking in a lot.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

First house, first garage. (that I've owned)

It's been a work in progress, but given that I started with a basic set of tools 2.5 years ago and now have this, I'm pretty happy: 










Yes, yes I'm aware it's a tiny garage. No, I have never had the delusion that I would be able to park anything in there but motorcycles -- which is exactly what gets parked in there.


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

First house, first garage, first project cars 










Man Cave


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

QUIRKiT said:


> First house, first garage. (that I've owned)
> 
> It's been a work in progress, but given that I started with a basic set of tools 2.5 years ago and now have this, I'm pretty happy:
> 
> Yes, yes I'm aware it's a tiny garage. No, I have never had the delusion that I would be able to park anything in there but motorcycles -- which is exactly what gets parked in there.


We do alright with our 1-car garage. But it definitely informs the choice for my wife's car since it has to fit in there.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Well,,,,, way back in 2015 I posted this



Fiatdude said:


> Here's the most recent Google Earth picture of my house -- I have more tools than cars LOL -- It is defiantly more cave than anything else with four roll-away tool boxes of chit


I've since moved from Cali to MO... Got a new house and that's the wife's 2 car garage










And this is my new (to me) 2 car garage -- -- with the right side setup as a paint booth










Oh -- -- Did I mention my 40 x 60 building????? Don't know how that escaped me ……..










While I'm winterizing (putting in insulation and drywall) my 2 car garage, the poor Ghia is looking so lonely in the 40x60.... (Insert evil laugh here)










I did get Man Cave #1 setup first -- -- with my office but no picture as yet because it is still hammered










but here's a peek of it










And damn,,, I don't have any pictures of Man Cave #2 --- I guess that will be on the list of things to do tomorrow --- LOL -- You can actually see the outside of it in the inside picture of the 40x60


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> ...And this is my new (to me) 2 car garage -- -- with the right side setup as a paint booth
> 
> *pics
> 
> ...












“Dam Son” is right! You’re going to have one hell of a setup when you’re done. I like the widely split garage doors with the shop space in between. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Fiatdude said:


> I've since moved from Cali to MO... Got a new house and that's the wife's 2 car garage
> 
> Oh -- -- Did I mention my 40 x 60 building????? \


That's worth the move right there...Very Nice! Must have been a pretty quick adjustment, getting used to having all the space you need!


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to say it really sucks to have all that space ……………… Said no one ever LOL

My wife is so use to saying no to more toys,,,,, I'm gonna just have to start saying they followed me home and I'm keeping them


----------



## kbmdean4011 (Apr 15, 2009)

Added a pair of speakers. I was dragging the portable speaker outside almost every day and getting sawdust and crap on it. Zone 2 from the receiver goes out to a speaker selector that feeds the back porch, front porch, a bedroom, and also my PC. And now the garage. I had some old KLH bookshelf speakers gathering dust. I would have put them in the corners but I have that cargo box pulled up to the ceiling. Side walls would have been a pain running the wire to the far side. 

Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr


----------



## dmoonen (Jun 3, 2014)

This was my old shop. Nothing overly huge but was built for my R32. Had infloor heating was the big key as I live in Canada. 

I’ll have to take a photo of the new place it’s about three times the size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I?m just doing a little late Spring cleaning, in advance of a new car arriving late this week. Dusting is easy, but sweeping and washing the paint-chip flooring takes a while. I love the floors, but there are days I wish I went with something smoother.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Is the new car the new track toy, or did you get something else?!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> Well,,,,, way back in 2015 I posted this
> I've since moved from Cali to MO... Got a new house and that's the wife's 2 car garage


New place looks great!!!




Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I?m just doing a little late Spring cleaning, in advance of a new car arriving late this week. Dusting is easy, but sweeping and washing the paint-chip flooring takes a while. I love the floors, but there are days I wish I went with something smoother.



I agree with the flake Dave, went with it at work and while it looks awesome and hides scratches but is a pita to clean and if you drop a small screw or part it is gone. That is why I ended up going a solid color with no flake in the work area of the garage as dropping that little spring or clip is much easier to see on a light solid color floor.

A good tip for those with flake floors in larger spaces is to go to one of the auctions or search craigslist and pick up a floor scrubber as they work so well at cleaning.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

TheDeckMan said:


> A good tip for those with flake floors in larger spaces is to go to one of the auctions or search craigslist and pick up a floor scrubber as they work so well at cleaning.


Floor attachment for a pressure washer works well too if you already have the pressure washer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chris86vw said:


> Floor attachment for a pressure washer works well too if you already have the pressure washer.


Pressure what an epoxy floor? I would be afraid that it might blast off some of the epoxy if it found a slight crack or imperfection.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Pressure what an epoxy floor? I would be afraid that it might blast off some of the epoxy if it found a slight crack or imperfection.



Done it many times.. works fine.. also helps if you use some of the tips that are less agressive/wider angle. 

Also the floor attachments usually are basically an outside fixed brush for scrubbing and keeping the water from spraying everywhere and then the inner thing is either like a dishwasher sprayer that spins with a bunch of holes or a fixed unit with a bunch of holes. So they are shooting straight down not at an angle.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Smooremin said:


> Is the new car the new track toy, or did you get something else?!


"Steerable Track Toy" I'd call it. New thread coming soon... and I've mentioned elsewhere but it will probably make an appearance in this thread, too! But it is still on the way to the dealer so I don't want to jinx it!



TheDeckMan said:


> A good tip for those with flake floors in larger spaces is to go to one of the auctions or search craigslist and pick up a floor scrubber as they work so well at cleaning.





chris86vw said:


> Floor attachment for a pressure washer works well too if you already have the pressure washer.


Those are both great ideas. I've been using a hose, mops and a floor squeegee. I need up upgrade and I already have the pressure washer!


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> "*Steerable* Track Toy" I'd call it.


What? A steerable car seems like it would take all the fun out of track driving!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

2 doors said:


> What? A steerable car seems like it would take all the fun out of track driving!


LOL, good ol' spell check didn't like "Streetable"

And we all know that throttle steering is the way to go anyway.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> LOL, good ol' spell check didn't like "Streetable"


So not a tracked Toyota Skid steer??? Which apparently doesn't' exist I tried hard to find a photo and a kubota wouldn't have made the joke.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I still have not measured the width of our garage, but these two fit with no issue.

At one point we had the 4Runner and a 2007 Yukon in there, and before that a 2007 Silverado Crew Cab and a 2013 Sonic, and they both fit as well. 

Having the small car and small SUV has made the garage feel twice as big. Loving it.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

picked up a plastic storage shelf to get my detailing supplies organized. also replaced the 75w equivalent LED bulbs with 100w equivalent LED bulbs. just need to organize the work bench and get the wheels hung on the left (wall mounted rack), then I can figure out the floor.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

So I ran into these guys while down at Goodguys and they make a really good looking and sturdy product, I'm tempted to pull the trigger but they're fairly new and I was wondering if anyone else heard anything?

https://proslat.com/

I'm partial to the blue as well.... they are running a special due to the show, so the layout pictured is only $3300.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

madrussian said:


> So I ran into these guys while down at Goodguys and they make a really good looking and sturdy product, I'm tempted to pull the trigger but they're fairly new and I was wondering if anyone else heard anything?
> 
> https://proslat.com/
> 
> I'm partial to the blue as well.... they are running a special due to the show, so the layout pictured is only $3300.



Check Saber Cabinets. You could get something similar for about the same price. Not sure how quality compares, but I am happy with my setup.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> Check Saber Cabinets. You could get something similar for about the same price. Not sure how quality compares, but I am happy with my setup.


Funny enough, Saber is what I initially chose.... I just compared $ to $ and came up w/ roughly $3,235 for a similar setup at Saber.

These are a combo of 18/22 gauage. Saber is 19 gauge?

Thees guys don't charge shipping, Saber does... so its really damn close.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

gargae budget took a hit :sly:

really needed to get the driveway done.
Now need to focus on a small amount of landscaping. :banghead:


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

will951 said:


> Never contributed to this thread....but always enjoy seeing the posts.
> 
> My barn is about 200ft behind my home. Upstairs (800sq ft) will be a man-cave.....as soon as my kids are old enough to allow me a bit more free time!!


That looks awesome where in CT?



kbmdean4011 said:


> Mine is nothing special, but I did just improve it significantly.
> 
> Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
> Untitled by Kevin Dean, on Flickr
> ...



Great works guys


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

New house does not have a garage so I'll get to put one on as an addition. This thread is full of ideas.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

goran.gli said:


> gargae budget took a hit :sly:
> 
> really needed to get the driveway done.
> Now need to focus on a small amount of landscaping. :banghead:


Love the brickwork. Not to pry but how much does that run in $/sqft compared to other interlock or paving?


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Mike! said:


> Love the brickwork. Not to pry but how much does that run in $/sqft compared to other interlock or paving?


I compared asphalt, stamped asphalt, concrete, and raised aggregate.

asphalt was about $5.50/sqft
stamped asphalt was $7.00/sqft
concrete was $8.5/sqft
raised aggregate was $12/sqft

This included a full excavation of the driveway, which i definitely needed.
Next year i plan on sourcing asphalt (street print) paint and painting the 18" border that i have going up the sides, to break up all the black.

Ultimately decided against concrete because i'm not confident in the quality of the concrete i'e seen over the last few years. Also, this being our 1st house and likely not our "forever house", not sure it would have been worth spending the extra $$ on the concrete or raised aggregate.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

goran.gli said:


> Next year i plan on sourcing asphalt (street print) paint and painting the 18" border that i have going up the sides, to break up all the black.


This is the border pattern I was referring to.


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone here done loft storage with a hip roof garage? I'll be looking to do something once the new doors are in as there is quite a bit of space up there. My dad is a retired structural engineer who will be helping but I'm just curious if others have ideas as the Googler isn't coming up.

The structure is from 1930 and still have the original doors. We're still waiting on the doors to arrive on the 20th but for now my friend got everything framed out for a pair of 8x12 doors and new openers. The barn door boards might be repurposed as garage fascia as a lot them are in good shape but we'll see. New gutters are on the ASAP list ones the doors are in.


----------



## dabird69 (Feb 7, 2016)

Will951 - love the barn. Any driveway plans.
Kbmdean - great improvement and on a budget! 
I too love the ideas in this thread.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Some new garage furniture.....


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

hung a Tire Rack wheel storage rack:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Has Mike Kippen been posting in here? His build is phenomenal.

https://www.instagram.com/mikekippen/


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

mushroom_curry said:


> Has Mike Kippen been posting in here? His build is phenomenal.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/mikekippen/


phenomenal space, and ride. 


Haven't posted in here for a bit. Here's a recent pic after pulling the cars out.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

is your garage heated?


----------



## dk5_gti (Feb 22, 2012)

Edit: wow that watermark is lame. What are you guys using for image hosting nowadays?


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> is your garage heated?


As of next week it will be.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

CORYVR32 said:


> That looks awesome where in CT?


- Durham


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Slverjet said:


> As of next week it will be.


what kind of heater (gas/electric)?

I've been looking at both since I have natural gas, but there is obviously a vast cost difference.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

n0rdicalex. said:


> what kind of heater (gas/electric)?
> 
> I've been looking at both since I have natural gas, but there is obviously a vast cost difference.



I've been down this path.

First, do it. Just do it. 

Obviously you need insulated walls / ceiling, but I did electric in my last house for $200 heating and $150 install (had to add a 220 in my case). Current house has natural gas, which is great because it is super cheap to run. The install is a touch more involved because you have to run the gas and you also need to install a vent.

But back to my first point - just do it.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Lowe's and Home Depot finally had big sales on their Gladiator garage stuff for BF (45% off + multiple "$20 off $100 coupons" + 5% Lowe's CC discount). I picked it all up yesterday and spent most of the day assembling, like a 5 year old tearing into a Lego set on Christmas morning. i'll finally have a picture to add here in the next few days!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dan of montana said:


> I've been down this path.
> 
> First, do it. Just do it.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

there is insulation in the walls and blown-in in the attic, but the garage got below freezing last winter (cheaper 1990's build). a heater isn't critical, but it would make it nicer in the winter months. I need to do a little more research, but appreciate the feedback. :beer:


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

n0rdicalex. said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> there is insulation in the walls and blown-in in the attic, but the garage got below freezing last winter (cheaper 1990's build). a heater isn't critical, but it would make it nicer in the winter months. I need to do a little more research, but appreciate the feedback. :beer:



No prob. My electric one wasn't much to run. I have talked a bunch of friends into heating and everyone is almost more upset they didn't do it sooner than they are happy they now have it.

My garage is 24x36, and my house attaches on the short side. So three sides exposed to the elements. Having heat makes projects a no brainer, paint storage in the shop possible, mid-winter ping-pong showdowns, etc... and most importantly, a decently warm and snow-free car to get into.

Also my old M3 much prefers being rested at that temp. 

dooooo itttttt


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Only a small update/addition to my garage lately. I met the artist, Robert Carter, at Monterey Car week and was finally tempted to buy one of his pieces, after seeing them for years. This one commemorates the 1957 LeMans where Jaguar D types took 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, (and 6th) place. It happily hangs near my E Type now!

 http://www.robertcarterartwork.com


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Quick and silly question, Dave. Of all the cars that have ever resided in your garage, which one shakes and rattles the windows/garage doors the most? What's the loudest, angriest one at decent revs. Juvenile minds want to know! :beer:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Slverjet said:


> As of next week it will be.


Nice setup man.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

tbvvw said:


> Quick and silly question, Dave. Of all the cars that have ever resided in your garage, which one shakes and rattles the windows/garage doors the most? What's the loudest, angriest one at decent revs. Juvenile minds want to know! :beer:


Not silly at all! Relevant to guys like me who like noise. Historically, I would say it was between the Vantage with Fuse 22 pulled out and the Cayman with the modified 3.8L and Tubi exhaust. BUT, those two now sound like kittens next to the roar of the GT350R. It actually makes people jump out of their skin when I start it up in the garage. I’ll have to record it soon to share it, but video doesn’t quite capture the noise of that flat-plane crank V8. It’s a wall-shaker!


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Here’s the opposite of Dave’s garage, my little concrete block cave. 











At least the picture sucks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Here’s the opposite of Dave’s garage, my little concrete block cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got an S2000 - It's a wonderful garage.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not silly at all! Relevant to guys like me who like noise. Historically, I would say it was between the Vantage with Fuse 22 pulled out and the Cayman with the modified 3.8L and Tubi exhaust. BUT, those two now sound like kittens next to the roar of the GT350R. It actually makes people jump out of their skin when I start it up in the garage. I’ll have to record it soon to share it, but video doesn’t quite capture the noise of that flat-plane crank V8. It’s a wall-shaker!


There is just something about an American V8.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> There is just something about an American V8.


This one doesn’t sound like that. It sounds like a cross between an American V8 and an Italian V8/V12, but leaning towards the Italian. It sounds _amazing_! :heart:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> This one doesn’t sound like that. It sounds like a cross between an American V8 and an Italian V8/V12, but leaning towards the Italian. It sounds _amazing_!


I will give you that.
The flat plane sounds unique but American manufacturers tend to have louder stock exhausts on performance vehicles.


----------



## Schrodinger's Rattle (Mar 29, 2018)

Air and water do mix said:


> This one doesn’t sound like that. It sounds like a cross between an American V8 and an Italian V8/V12, but leaning towards the Italian. It sounds _amazing_! :heart:


Agreed. Its sound alone turns you into a hero. It's like those engines had a baby, and that baby was raised by Sepultura


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Schrodinger's Rattle said:


> Agreed. Its sound alone turns you into a hero.


True. People line up to hear me start it wherever I go. It’s friggin angry. This link is the first item to come up on google search, and it is an accurate representation of the sound: 

https://youtu.be/1qfXVF3HGrs


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> ...next to the roar of the GT350R!


I bet! :beer: :thumbup:

My older brother DDs a 2017 Mustang GT Roush S2 with 686hp at the flywheel. Of course it's a different sound than the flat plane crank of your 350 but every single pedestrian within 50 yards of him always thinks he's going 60 mph when actually 15.
Makes for interesting times...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Got everything assembled, installed, and hung last night 










time to clean up the piles of tools and projects on the floor.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> Got everything assembled, installed, and hung last night


work area looks great. I've been drinking the Great Lakes Christmas Ale like it's water the past couple weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

There's 4-5 breweries on that wall that I visit in person on a 6x a yr basis and 2 that i go to monthly. :beer: :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Got everything assembled, installed, and hung last night
> 
> 
> time to clean up the piles of tools and projects on the floor.


Well done!


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thought it was finally time to share some work that I’ve done over the past 5 or so months.

We moved into our new home back in June. Made some compromises but still ended up with a dry walled larger one car garage roughly 12 x 19.5 feet with some decent ceiling height in the city where many people only have on street parking. We also have a driveway so we avoid any on street parking battles.

Here’s what the garage looked like when we moved in:









Really good starting point just needed more functionality and cosmetic things.

Started with paint:









Then added Swisstrax Ribtrax:









Already happy with the cosmetic transformation it was time to add storage. We downsized from our previous house in order to get city living so we needed all the storage and organization we could get.

Started with some key items ProSlat slatwall for wall storage, wall mount tire rack, small rolling toolbox, hose reel, and some locker style cabinets from new age:

















Next up I skipped a full lower cabinet install to have the ability to use that space for the hose reel and other items. I added a stainless steel shelf/table top and mounted a retractable air hose reel and electrical cord reel in the available space:

















This is pretty much where it’s at currently. Next steps are improved overhead lighting and a wall mount shop vac to get that large one out of the space and some cord management for the boxes mounted on the one wall for the cable/internet hardware.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

steelgatorb8 said:


> This is pretty much where it’s at currently. Next steps are improved overhead lighting and a wall mount shop vac to get that large one out of the space and some cord management for the boxes mounted on the one wall for the cable/internet hardware.


Well done, an amazing transformation! It’s mind-boggling that the prior owners never even bothered with paint!!


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Got my garage plans approved by the city and have the permits in hand. Demolition of the existing garage will start in March or April of next year..... weather permitting.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well done, an amazing transformation! It’s mind-boggling that the prior owners never even bothered with paint!!


Thanks Dave. I agree as the fit/finish/organization of the rest of the place was very well done IMO by the previous owners.

Not complaining though because it's a fun project for me to work on to clear my head. I'm really trying to do all the work myself instead of just hiring people in order to challenge myself to learn some new things. I'm learning about basic wiring/electrical and current draws to figure out the light situation currently. 

Looked into a lift to be able to fit 2 cars in the garage but I just don't have enough ceiling clearance (or funds!) to make that feasible. Will probably add a ranger quickjack here in the new year to say goodbye to jacks and jackstands.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

stevevr6 said:


> Got my garage plans approved by the city and have the permits in hand. Demolition of the existing garage will start in March or April of next year..... weather permitting.


Don't demolish the old garage. Sell it to hawk.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Here's my man cave. The Accord is now gone, and replaced with a Lapiz Blue Golf R 6 speed:


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

I just finished renovating my garage this summer. I admittedly cut some corners, but did everything for under $1000 which I was thrilled with. 

Here's how it looked when I bought the place:









And now:









It's pretty small, but there's still plenty of room to get around if you've got a lotus-sized car.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yavuz said:


> I just finished renovating my garage this summer. I admittedly cut some corners, but did everything for under $1000 which I was thrilled with.


That looks incredible. What a difference. I like the framed window stickers.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

looks great for <$1000! what cars are in the showcase on the right?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

*Yavuz* looks like nice ceiling height....perfect candidate for a 4-post lift so you can store 2 cars in there


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> *Yavuz* looks like nice ceiling height....perfect candidate for a 4-post lift so you can store 2 cars in there


I suspect the camera lens is throwing off the perspective. Side entry door looks to be only a 6'8" door with a couple of feet above it. I don't his ceiling is much more than 9' in height. He might get away with a 4 post lift but the Lotus would be on top of another relatively low height car.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm getting close to greatness on my home shop, I'll have to post updated pics, but I have a question for guys with heaters in them...

I was able to score a Reznor for free and my initial plan was to vent it straight out the wall through a thimble and stick it out about 12" w/ a vent cap, but someone else told me I need to go straight up due to natural draft.

The Model is a Reznor F50-3.

I don't want to make a hole through the siding only to find out it won't work, so what have other guys done?

Either way is a lose lose because its brand new siding and a brand new roof and I obviously didn't install a roof vent cap in anticipation (just didnt think far enough ahead)


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> looks great for <$1000! what cars are in the showcase on the right?


The cars are all 80's hotwheels cars that I played with as a kid. The display case was actually made for shot glasses that a buddy of mine was getting rid of. The cars are all banged up from years of abuse, but it looks awesome in there.

Ceiling height is about 10'6". I did think about adding a lift, but figured it'd be really tight maneuvering around it in there. The garage is only about 10 feet wide. The other issue is that the concrete floor isn't particularly thick and I don't think it'd support the weight. That was one of the areas that I cheaped out on. I initially planned to tear it all up and have it re-poured, but I just used some leveler and epoxied over all of it instead.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Free heater is awesome :thumbup:

Usually there is a maxium amount of horizontal run allowed before the draft is a problem. The manual for it should have that spec. You may need the go vertical for a bit to get the draft and also probably have to go a certain distance above the roof if you do. But my propane high efficiency boiler at home I setup with all horizontal just fine.not exactly the same kind of burn as one of those reznors though.



My workshop is an unvented ng radiant type panel works so well, haven't turned it on yet though since our building is super insulated.



When we build the new garage at home haven't decided on if I'll do radiant in the floor or heat pump.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

chris86vw said:


> Free heater is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Usually there is a maxium amount of horizontal run allowed before the draft is a problem. The manual for it should have that spec. You may need the go vertical for a bit to get the draft and also probably have to go a certain distance above the roof if you do. But my propane high efficiency boiler at home I setup with all horizontal just fine.not exactly the same kind of burn as one of those reznors though.


This is good advice. I can't recall what brand my heater is, but it is a reznor type box. Vents through the wall. I like through the wall because the hole through the house gets a little protection from the roof overhang. Either way you have to put a hole through something. And then..... then you can just enjoy that sweet sweet garage heat.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> There's 4-5 breweries on that wall that I visit in person on a 6x a yr basis and 2 that i go to monthly. :beer: :beer:





n0rdicalex. said:


> work area looks great. I've been drinking the Great Lakes Christmas Ale like it's water the past couple weeks. :thumbup:


thanks! Got all of the brewery signs up now:










cheers! :beer:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

chris86vw said:


> Free heater is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Usually there is a maxium amount of horizontal run allowed before the draft is a problem. The manual for it should have that spec. You may need the go vertical for a bit to get the draft and also probably have to go a certain distance above the roof if you do. But my propane high efficiency boiler at home I setup with all horizontal just fine.not exactly the same kind of burn as one of those reznors though.
> 
> ...


i looked into a heat pump and actually a glycol pump for my driveway too (im in that line of work so i could get things at cost) in the end, it was cut due to $ and time more than anything.... 

it says it can handle a certain amount of horizontal but ultimately it wants to go vertical. i guess i may just go vertical and get a boot and be done, but damn if im not mad at myself for not thinking ahead.



dan of montana said:


> This is good advice. I can't recall what brand my heater is, but it is a reznor type box. Vents through the wall. I like through the wall because the hole through the house gets a little protection from the roof overhang. Either way you have to put a hole through something. And then..... then you can just enjoy that sweet sweet garage heat.


i agree, and i felt this was one of those, but upon closer inspection i think they're just allowing a horizontal run before vertial, not strictly horizontal.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yavuz said:


> I just finished renovating my garage this summer. I admittedly cut some corners, but did everything for under $1000 which I was thrilled with.


Wow that came out awesome!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Yavuz said:


> The cars are all 80's hotwheels cars that I played with as a kid. The display case was actually made for shot glasses that a buddy of mine was getting rid of. The cars are all banged up from years of abuse, but it looks awesome in there.
> 
> Ceiling height is about 10'6". I did think about adding a lift, but figured it'd be really tight maneuvering around it in there. The garage is only about 10 feet wide. The other issue is that the concrete floor isn't particularly thick and I don't think it'd support the weight. That was one of the areas that I cheaped out on. I initially planned to tear it all up and have it re-poured, but I just used some leveler and epoxied over all of it instead.


The thin floor shouldn't be an issue if you are getting a 4 post lift.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> The thin floor shouldn't be an issue if you are getting a 4 post lift.


You can cut the concrete and pour footers as well. We opted to do that when we had to put another post in the garage (they were spaced too far apart and we had some sag in the floor above). I opted to cut/pour a footer, as the guy who built the house cheaped-out on too many things. It's a good thing I did as the floor was only about 2 1/2" thick!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> thanks! Got all of the brewery signs up now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, but where in the hell did you find a curved garage door to fit that weird space?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

A scissor lift would work well in that space. My old garage space was double deep but only one car wide, also makes for ease getting in and out without worrying about dinging a door on say a twin post.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

kinda bought the wrong size... but it cools.  :laugh:










also mounting this :thumbup:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Lots of quality setups in here. :thumbup:

I have fun plans for mine, but still a couple months out till it's done.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

rich! said:


> also mounting this :thumbup:


Oooh, I need one of these. This is what I had in mind when I thought about mounting a TV in the garage.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone have any experience with garage heaters similar to this? i want one for my 2 car garage and to hook it up to the natural gas line that heats my home. it will also help with maintaining heat in my house as i live above the garage. is there models to steer clear of or is it a bad idea with any kind of fumes it produces rising up into my bedrooms/living room that is directly above the garage?

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI4ajRo9zU3wIVFlmGCh1d8wNSEAQYASABEgKjpvD_BwE


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> anyone have any experience with garage heaters similar to this? i want one for my 2 car garage and to hook it up to the natural gas line that heats my home. it will also help with maintaining heat in my house as i live above the garage. is there models to steer clear of or is it a bad idea with any kind of fumes it produces rising up into my bedrooms/living room that is directly above the garage?
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI4ajRo9zU3wIVFlmGCh1d8wNSEAQYASABEgKjpvD_BwE


I ran a Hot Dawg 100k BTU one at my old garage space with living above it, worked pretty well even in the coldest winters. Went from a 65k BTU pellet stove to it and loved it. Had it professionally plumbed in and it heated well, total space was a 24x36 space with a 600sqft living space above it. Going a little bigger will help in those super cold months and if you want to sell it later it will have better resale.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> anyone have any experience with garage heaters similar to this? i want one for my 2 car garage and to hook it up to the natural gas line that heats my home. it will also help with maintaining heat in my house as i live above the garage. is there models to steer clear of or is it a bad idea with any kind of fumes it produces rising up into my bedrooms/living room that is directly above the garage?
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI4ajRo9zU3wIVFlmGCh1d8wNSEAQYASABEgKjpvD_BwE


These draft outside, so I don't see any issues- natural gas burns fairly clean to begin with. I would not set up the heater so that the exhaust is right below a window or anything.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hung up a Christmas gift that I got:









Also replaced the old chain drive opener with a new quieter belt drive with all the bells and whistles including pretty bright LED lighting:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Installed 45,000 BTU Reznor and got this VW sign made w/ LED lighting inside. 

Next up is a sink below the heater and a 4 post hoist for the mk2.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Someday soon there will be a 16volt renters garage rehab/intervention. So jealous of all these setups. Keep em coming.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Since I will be breaking ground in the next few months for my garage I'm starting to do more and more research. Which brand is a good garage door opener? I really don't need wifi connectivity to my garage door. Seems like Chamberlain and Liftmaster seem to be the front runners in garage door opener market yet i have seen alot of negative reviews on both.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

stevevr6 said:


> Since I will be breaking ground in the next few months for my garage I'm starting to do more and more research. Which brand is a good garage door opener? I really don't need wifi connectivity to my garage door. Seems like Chamberlain and Liftmaster seem to be the front runners in garage door opener market yet i have seen alot of negative reviews on both.


I think it depends on what the consumer is expecting, and you'll have to decipher the negative reviews. Are the reviews negative because of bad customer service? Poor installation instructions? Can't figure out how to program the remotes? etc. I read a lot of negative reviews and have come to the conclusion that people are idiots.

Like reading a 1-star review on Amazon. "Package never arrived, Amazon lost it. Would not buy again." Reviews like this are useless. 

When I've had garage door openers, they've all been Genie. I had a spring break once.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

stevevr6 said:


> Since I will be breaking ground in the next few months for my garage I'm starting to do more and more research. Which brand is a good garage door opener? I really don't need wifi connectivity to my garage door. Seems like Chamberlain and Liftmaster seem to be the front runners in garage door opener market yet i have seen alot of negative reviews on both.


Having just gone through this process I'll add my two cents of knowledge.

Liftmaster and Chamberlain are 2 brands from the same company - Chamberlain Group - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamberlain_Group

Liftmaster is mostly (only?) sold through professional installers. Chamberlain is sold as the DIY option through retailers. The main difference that you will find is that since Chamberlain is sold through a retailer the main rail that the mechanism rides on is broken down into sections in order to fit in a box that can be shipped and put on a shelf at a retailer. When you install it you slide the pieces together and they snap in place to create the proper length rail. Since Liftmaster is sold through professional installers the professional installers provide a one piece rail that they carry on the top of their truck/van.

As far as I can tell this is the only difference between Liftmaster and Chamberlain garage door openers. The motors, remotes, sensors, everything else appears identical save for the color of the opener (Blue vs Red). I actually mistakenly installed the Liftmaster branded phone app and it works fine with my Chamberlain branded garage door opener.

Here is the one I purchased https://www.chamberlain.com/corner-to-corner-lighting-led-wi-fi-garage-door-opener/p/B1381:









And here is the Liftmaster equivalent https://www.liftmaster.com/led-light-garage-door-opener/p/WLED:











The question you need to ask yourself is what type of opener do you want or need? 

- Jack shaft (side mount) allows for the door to open very close to the ceiling which would be useful if there is a proper lift in your garage and are also quiet during operation but tend to be more expensive.

What is looks like installed:









- Chain Drive - this is your standard option and is typically cheaper but tends to be on the loud side

- Belt Drive - Slightly more expensive but much quieter operation

Instead of a metal chain a steel reinforced rubber belt is used:









- Screw Drive - Honestly not sure why you would go screw drive as it seems to have the same benefits of chain except more complicated - somebody correct me here if i'm wrong

Screw drive involves a threaded rod that turns to drive the arm back and forth (in the middle of the picture below):









- There is another type that i've only seen used under the brand Sommer (found it - Direct Drive) where the motor is actually in the arm that connects to the door and it has a gear that rides on a stationary chain inside the rail - Seems complicated but i've heard one in use and it is dead silent. https://www.sommer-usa.com/











After that its what features do you want - Phone App controllable, battery backup, Included LED lighting vs standard bulb etc.


We were having problems with our opener being falsely triggered by the closing sensors. For some reason it thought something was obstructing the door as it was closing when there was no obstruction. I tried everything to remedy it and finally the wife forced me to call a professional. He basically said that it would be too much to fix and that he could just install a new Liftmaster for $800....I told him thanks but no thanks. Even base chain drive models of a brand I've never heard of were $500 installed. I decided to stop wasting time and just research a replacement for my old chamberlain chain drive on my own. I really think the issue was the receiving side sensor was in direct sunlight but whatever I turned it into an upgrade project for the garage anyways. I flipped the sensors on my new install and we've had no issues.

I went with the Chamberlain B1381 which is belt drive and basically has every feature under the sun as well as including all new remotes/outside keypad in the box. I am extremely happy with it. It is incredibly quiet, alerts me when the door opens/closes, and the LED lighting is much brighter than standard bulbs. Also the wall controller has a motion sensor on it so it turns the light on as soon as you walk into the garage. Either the opener or the wall controller has a temperature gauge built in and it flashes up the current temperature in the garage on the little LED screen - that wasn't even advertised anywhere so I thought that was pretty cool additional feature.

All in all I have a better opener than I was quoted from the professional for less than $400 and roughly 4 hours of my Christmas Vacation.

Since I was directly swapping old for new my install was pretty straightforward. Keep in mind if you are starting from scratch it may be worth your time/money to get a professional installation.

Edit: one thing I forgot to add is that the height of your garage door as well as type of spring used can eliminate certain openers from being a viable solution. Standard doors appear to be 7’, 8’, and 10’. Anything over 10’ would probably require a professionally installed solution. Most DIY openers include enough rail to do a 7’ door. If your door is taller than 7’ you need to buy an extension kit for your specific DIY opener or else the door will not completely open out of the way.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

GreenandChrome said:


> I think it depends on what the consumer is expecting, and you'll have to decipher the negative reviews. Are the reviews negative because of bad customer service? Poor installation instructions? Can't figure out how to program the remotes? etc. I read a lot of negative reviews and have come to the conclusion that people are idiots.



100% agree with this.


----------



## dabird69 (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the Ryobi opener that works with their 18 volt cordless tool system (acts as a charger for and uses the standard 18 volt tool battery as backup power for the opener itself)? Also has attachments such as fan, power cord, security camera, bluetooth speaker, etc. Looks pretty useful.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dabird69 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Ryobi opener that works with their 18 volt cordless tool system (acts as a charger for and uses the standard 18 volt tool battery as backup power for the opener itself)? Also has attachments such as fan, power cord, security camera, bluetooth speaker, etc. Looks pretty useful.


I don’t have any experience with one and I do like Ryobi stuff for home use but the garage door opener only gets average or below average ratings on Home Depot’s website.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

steelgatorb8 said:


> - Jack shaft (side mount) allows for the door to open very close to the ceiling which would be useful if there is a proper lift in your garage and are also quiet during operation but tend to be more expensive.


fwiw. i have 3 liftmasters, one a battery back up which is very quiet (soft close is nice). Even other other two are huge improvement over what we had before. (though very heavy insulated hurricane rated garage doors) While I don't use the myq stuff to remote open, I use zwave sensors on the door to hook into the smarthome/alarm system.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Most of the garage has been cleaned out and "stuff" put into a storage unit. The old garage should be coming down this Saturday. The wife now is asking to setup Nest cameras. I have a wifi dead spot where I would like to set it up. Getting an extender should work for the time being but once the garage is up I would like to actually have the camera on the garage facing towards the house and down the driveway. The garage will be about 20' from the house and I know I won't get wifi out that far. The modem and router are setup at the front of the house and I don't have an easy way to send get a "network" to the garage. I think I will have to send a Cat6 line along with the power to the garage in order for this to work.

Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


my garage is attached. What router do you have and where is it located (compared to the garage)? Have you tried purchasing a better/new/different router? I have the Asus AC1900 and get a signal in my neighbor's houses up to ~100' from my house. The successor AC2900 is on sale for $160 - https://slickdeals.net/f/12919948-asus-rt-ac86u-ac2900-wi-fi-dual-band-gigabit-wireless-router-160-after-code-emctwuv68-newegg-com?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarAlgo1


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> my garage is attached. What router do you have and where is it located (compared to the garage)? Have you tried purchasing a better/new/different router? I have the Asus AC1900 and get a signal in my neighbor's houses up to ~100' from my house. The successor AC2900 is on sale for $160 - https://slickdeals.net/f/12919948-asus-rt-ac86u-ac2900-wi-fi-dual-band-gigabit-wireless-router-160-after-code-emctwuv68-newegg-com?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarAlgo1


Router will be easily 80-90' from the garage. It's an older house with plaster walls. I have a DLink and I believe it's an AC750


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> Router will be easily 80-90' from the garage. It's an older house with plaster walls. I have a DLink and I believe it's an AC750


yea, 1 router prob won't cut it. I suggest getting on an AVForums and asking for help. GL


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

stevevr6 said:


> Router will be easily 80-90' from the garage. It's an older house with plaster walls. I have a DLink and I believe it's an AC750


If it’s old plaster, it’s probably lath and chicken wire base which acts as a faraday cage of sorts. My house is the same. No wifi in the garage if router is on main level, but I do get WiFi out there if it’s in the basement. So you could try that.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


What about this?

https://www.amplifi.com/

I have no experience with their products but it looks like the claim better performance and signal strength. As long as you have an outlet you could plug one of those mesh points in. Sort of looks like a WiFi extender but better.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


My shop is in a steel building that is basically a faraday cage, my landlord said I could piggyback his internet in his little separate building he runs his used car business out of. I was going to dig and bury some cat6 but came across these which were cheap and have worked flawlessly the past few months.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HXT8FFI/

I have one on my end using the included pole mount to something outside the building and his end is inside just hanging in the window. Probably just shy of 100ft between them.

Then on my end i just have an old netgear router with some aftermarket firmware (Tomato but don't think its supported anymore anything should work though) setup as an access point broadcasting in my metal box. Using it right now, no problems. I've had youtube videos streaming while making HD voip calls no problem. 

Setup took longer than I wanted, the ubitiqu instructions were vague but just followed a few youtube walk throughs and got it sorted. They do work on normal wifi channels but really only talk to each other, as in you can connect to one but can't get online I think. I used a wifi signal app to determine which channel had the least interference in the area and set them to that. They are also direct line of site to each other which helps but is not 100% required for them to work. 


Using it right now, I've had youtube videos streaming while making HD voip calls no problem.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


Yeah, my garage is 50 yards from the house. I don’t think you have much choice. I buried a large conduit and ran lots of cables and wires. Including extras for future expansion. Don’t want to have to pull more later.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chris86vw said:


> My shop is in a steel building that is basically a faraday cage, my landlord said I could piggyback his internet in his little separate building he runs his used car business out of. I was going to dig and bury some cat6 but came across these which were cheap and have worked flawlessly the past few months.


My brother has been threatening to make an antennae bridge. Basically it'd be an antennae on one side of the metal ceiling, a coax going through it and an antennae on the other side of the ceiling. It's completely passive and should (at least in theory) get the signal in/out. Plus it's cheap, requires no wiring/power and _cannot_ fail! 

The only question is whether it actually does the job. :laugh:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> My brother has been threatening to make an antennae bridge. Basically it'd be an antennae on one side of the metal ceiling, a coax going through it and an antennae on the other side of the ceiling. It's completely passive and should (at least in theory) get the signal in/out. Plus it's cheap, requires no wiring/power and _cannot_ fail!
> 
> The only question is whether it actually does the job. :laugh:


Ha very curious to see if that actually works.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chris86vw said:


> Ha very curious to see if that actually works.


Me too. He's absolutely brilliant with electronics (and was a clinical engineer at a hospital, keeping equipment running tip-top) so I have learned a long time ago not to doubt him!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Hardwired Cat6 from the living area to the garage. I use to run 4 Dell Sonic Wall units to cover the building, but they proved to be a major PITA when it came to wifi calling and handing off from one zone to the other. Ended up replacing with two long range Ubiquiti access points that work so much better, can walk from the house outside and back into any door in the garage without issue or dropped call.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


Luckily for me the previous owner ran a hard line from the house to the detached garage since he worked from home and had an office in there doing IT work. Separate wireless routers, one for the house, one for the garage.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

overkill? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZDC64I/ref=psdc_1194486_t1_B002K683V0


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

rich! said:


> overkill? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZDC64I/ref=psdc_1194486_t1_B002K683V0


Just don't walk between them


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

SourKrout said:


> We're closing on our first house in a few weeks and it comes with a big ol ugly 28x28 garage that needs work.
> 
> I'm excited for it's potential but it'll take a lot of sweat and a few dollars to get there. Anyone have any tips on what to do with the concrete floor in the interim before I can get it repoured?
> 
> ...



this is an awesome project. id love that space to start fresh. and its got the rustic look.

Also if youre not making a crawl space in the roof, i'd look into reinforcing the roof and making space so you could put a 2-4 post lift in the center bay. ight not get enough room to raise a huge car and still have space for another underneath. but it'll allow you to get the car up enough to get underneath it comfortably.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> yea, 1 router prob won't cut it. I suggest getting on an AVForums and asking for help. GL


I messed up on the router model. I actually have an AC1750.



> If it’s old plaster, it’s probably lath and chicken wire base which acts as a faraday cage of sorts. My house is the same. No wifi in the garage if router is on main level, but I do get WiFi out there if it’s in the basement. So you could try that.


It is old plaster, lath and chicken wire everywhere when we redid the bathroom a few years ago.

I went out last night and bought a DAP-1750 extender and 2 Nest cameras. Setting everything up was a breeze. Ran out of time and daylight to even be able to try the camera that would be setup on the garage once it's built. That will be my task today as I have 30 days to return everything if it doesn't work.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

stevevr6 said:


> Do any of you guys have a network or wifi in your garages that are separated from your houses? How did you get a signal out to the garage?


I was deep into researching WiFi extenders and all of this a couple years ago in order to get better signal in the garage. In the end I moved my base station to the other side of a wall, which net no difference in signal in the house, but vastly increased the signal in the garage to the point that I was able to put a repeater in the guest house on the other side of the garage, effectively extending the range even further. Ymmv


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

rs4-380 said:


> I was deep into researching WiFi extenders and all of this a couple years ago in order to get better signal in the garage. In the end I moved my base station to the other side of a wall, which net no difference in signal in the house, but vastly increased the signal in the garage to the point that I was able to put a repeater in the guest house on the other side of the garage, effectively extending the range even further. Ymmv


honestly, this is the best bet/option/advice to do when trying to setup your WIFI "net"
you would be surprised on how the slightest change in position or even orientation of the AP changes the "throw" of the network. 

you can download apps to your phone that can help you detect the signal of your AP. most cases, you just need to find the best orientation and go from there. GL!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

definitely look into a better router or components to create a mesh. 

I spent some money on a Nighthawk router and have hardline-like speed on my whole property. based on my experience, a couple friends with garages/barns further away from their houses also upgraded and have had equally good success with internet connectivity.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

VR Vote said:


> this is an awesome project. id love that space to start fresh. and its got the rustic look.
> 
> Also if youre not making a crawl space in the roof, i'd look into reinforcing the roof and making space so you could put a 2-4 post lift in the center bay. ight not get enough room to raise a huge car and still have space for another underneath. but it'll allow you to get the car up enough to get underneath it comfortably.


uuuuh what?... what page and *year* did you even quote this from?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> uuuuh what?... what page and *year* did you even quote this from?


51, from June 2018.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> uuuuh what?... what page and *year* did you even quote this from?





GreenandChrome said:


> 51, from June 2018.


HA someone needs to learn about the little arrows in the quote box


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> HA someone needs to learn about the little arrows in the quote box


Learn something new every day! :thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

chris86vw said:


> HA someone needs to learn about the little arrows in the quote box


Been on here for over 11 years...didn't know that was a thing


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Been on here for over 11 years...didn't know that was a thing


What would be nice is if someone quotes you, you got a notification..yes that is too a thing and Xenforo has it and I would be very surprised if VB did not.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Phil Pugliese said:


> What would be nice is if someone quotes you, you got a notification..yes that is too a thing and Xenforo has it and I would be very surprised if VB did not.


If you use Tapatalk, you can link accounts and get a notif on your phone when you get quoted.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

almost done.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Are they leaking?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

did some minor cleaning and organizing along with adding more shelf space to store more junk

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Haven't posted here in a bit. Me and lady bought a house last fall. Among other things it came with a detached 2 car out back and a large single car under the house. Naturally I claimed the back garage for my own.










It was an empty shell, one crappy wall done with drywall and the windows boarded up but does have brand new doors on it. Used to have electricity in but no longer does which means for the time being, is run off extension cords. My step dad is going to help run electricity out there this summer but we have a few other house projects to take care of first.

Here it is when I got my hands on it.


















Immediately swept it out, put insulation in the walls and went and bought a bunch of 3/8 OSB for the walls and a few gallons of white paint. Also installed a door opener on the left bay for my E30 (right side is too steep to get in), hung 6 shop lights and re-wired a large one in the middle. I have a number of extension cords running this now but they all have breaker switches so if it overloads those pop before anything else.










Progress


















Made quick use of the space by immediately pulling the engine and trans from the E30 for a clutch job and engine reseal.


















Fast forward to today and aside from the extension cords, is pretty well sorted. Even hooked up my old computer so I have internet access 4 feet from where I work on the car...or just listen to spotify.



























Recently found myself really enjoying some basic woodworking so I took the empty side of the garage and built a little woodworking station on the wall and added an air compressor. The compressor really taxes the extension cord so I have to be careful when I flip it on otherwise it'll pop the circuit.









Only real future plans are adding electricity, maybe an epoxy floor but this concrete is pretty awful. I'd like to insulate the ceiling too so it's more or a year round workspace.

Moving on to the attached garage! It serves mostly as a home to all of our two wheeled toys and out door gear. It still very much needs some attention but does the job for now. 

When we moved in. Had a really basic, really crappy bench along the wall. Plans were to tear it out immediately but we ended up having a friend move in to the spare room and completely took over the garage. Thankfully that wasn't permanent and he moved out a month ago and I finally got to start on this space.









And today. I always wanted a home repair stand/shop for my bikes so I decided why the hell not finally do it? Built another bench, added a Park repair stand, some peg board, tools and spare parts.



























Still need to ad some more lighting in this one and sort out better bike storage. Not pictured here is my DH bike and 3 more road bikes. The motorcycle is the lady's and even with all this in here, if we move the motorcycle towards the back there's still room to park a car in. Super stoked to finally have actual usable garages and work space. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice work B3passatBMX ^^^ I love that standalone garage and it is cool you have a little porch to hang out on outside it as well. Lots of potential there. :thumbup:


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't have time to read through everything but has it already been discussed regarding setting up the 4' long shop lights, better to hang them parallel or perpendicular to the garage door? 

Current garage has just the 2 overhead sockets plus any light from the opener, going to replace the bulb sockets and hang some fluorescent or LED assemblies this summer.

Also have 2 outlets up in the ceiling... might look at something to hang up there and plug in... speakers? Maybe some sort of fan...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Code Red! said:


> Don't have time to read through everything but has it already been discussed regarding setting up the 4' long shop lights, better to hang them parallel or perpendicular to the garage door?
> 
> Current garage has just the 2 overhead sockets plus any light from the opener, going to replace the bulb sockets and hang some fluorescent or LED assemblies this summer.
> 
> Also have 2 outlets up in the ceiling... might look at something to hang up there and plug in... speakers? Maybe some sort of fan...


I don't think it really matters as long as you have sufficient light for what you are trying to accomplish and they don't interfere with your door. I changed out my old traditional bulbs in two of my sockets for LED's and just that made a huge difference in light output. You can also look into the "pineapple" LED fixtures that screw right into your socket and give out a TON of light. 

I then hung a temporary 4' vapor proof fixture over where I typically want to work on my car so I have plenty of light over the engine bay. I wired the 4' light with a plug end so I can also take it down and use it under the car if I want/need to. 

Definitely go with LED over fluorescent IMO.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Yavuz said:


> I just finished renovating my garage this summer. I admittedly cut some corners, but did everything for under $1000 which I was thrilled with.
> 
> Here's how it looked when I bought the place:
> 
> ...


Awesome job.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> You can also look into the "pineapple" LED fixtures that screw right into your socket and give out a TON of light.


These sort of odd looking things?










or these sort of things (though the ads are saying "corn" types or whatever)


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Code Red! said:


> These sort of odd looking things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sorry corn cob type. ALthough I think there are some pineapple shaped ones also. If you are looking for a lot of light and a very easy solution the corn cobs might be worth a shot. Depending on how big your garage is you might need to wear sunglasses in there though. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit. Me and lady bought a house last fall. Among other things it came with a detached 2 car out back and a large single car under the house. Naturally I claimed the back garage for my own.
> 
> ...
> 
> Still need to ad some more lighting in this one and sort out better bike storage. Not pictured here is my DH bike and 3 more road bikes. The motorcycle is the lady's and even with all this in here, if we move the motorcycle towards the back there's still room to park a car in. Super stoked to finally have actual usable garages and work space. :thumbup:


That's a lot in a short time, especially with all of the 'new house jobs' you must be doing at the same time. As far as insulating the ceiling I would certainly do that and put attic stairs in there to access it and be able to use it as a loft. Another benefit? When you skin the ceiling you'll be able to paint that white also and it will light it up even more! :thumbup:



UncleJB said:


> Nice work B3passatBMX ^^^ I love that standalone garage and it is cool you have a little porch to hang out on outside it as well. Lots of potential there. :thumbup:


Yeah, I dig that little porch. It'd be good for a hangout, a place to cool off and if he's into anything hot (welding, forging, glass blowing, ceramics) it gives a covered place for it.  



Code Red! said:


> Don't have time to read through everything but has it already been discussed regarding setting up the 4' long shop lights, better to hang them parallel or perpendicular to the garage door?
> 
> Current garage has just the 2 overhead sockets plus any light from the opener, going to replace the bulb sockets and hang some fluorescent or LED assemblies this summer.
> 
> Also have 2 outlets up in the ceiling... might look at something to hang up there and plug in... speakers? Maybe some sort of fan...


You definitely want to go LED. Not only do they use less power but they are also much more reliable (modern fluorescent tubes suck for reliability) and they daisy chain for easier and cleaner wiring. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Yes sorry corn cob type. ALthough I think there are some pineapple shaped ones also. If you are looking for a lot of light and a very easy solution the corn cobs might be worth a shot. Depending on how big your garage is you might need to wear sunglasses in there though. :laugh:


I would think those wouldn't spread the light out enough. I like the whole area flooded so my body doesn't cast a shadow over the work I'm doing. LED shop lights are ideal, readily available and not too expensive. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I would think those wouldn't spread the light out enough. I like the whole area flooded so my body doesn't cast a shadow over the work I'm doing. LED shop lights are ideal, readily available and not too expensive. :thumbup:


I got the 6-pack of 4' LEDs from Amazon for <$50. Worth it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Nice work B3passatBMX ^^^  I love that standalone garage and it is cool you have a little porch to hang out on outside it as well. Lots of potential there. :thumbup:


Thanks! We're going to redo the roof on the overhang so it looks a little nicer and more modern but even as it sits, its a great little hang out spot. There's a fire pit down there too :thumbup:



Air and water do mix said:


> That's a lot in a short time, especially with all of the 'new house jobs' you must be doing at the same time. As far as insulating the ceiling I would certainly do that and put attic stairs in there to access it and be able to use it as a loft. Another benefit? When you skin the ceiling you'll be able to paint that white also and it will light it up even more! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I dig that little porch. It'd be good for a hangout, a place to cool off and if he's into anything hot (welding, forging, glass blowing, ceramics) it gives a covered place for it.


Thanks man! The house was perfectly liveable when we moved in so my priority was the garages and spent most of my free time working on those. I was super anxious to get it all together. I've still yet to go into the attic in the garage. The roof was redone last year after a hail storm and I know there's a ton of debris and dust up there. Every time I ran a screw into a ceiling beam tons of crap fell through so I've been dreading that, ha. Totally agree on the white ceilings though, it'll look so much brighter once i get there. I was thinking of using the foam insulation boards like I have on the garage doors rather than roll down insulation above it but I have zero experience with either.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2014)

B3passatBMX said:


> Thanks! We're going to redo the roof on the overhang so it looks a little nicer and more modern but even as it sits, its a great little hang out spot. There's a fire pit down there too
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! The house was perfectly liveable when we moved in so my priority was the garages and spent most of my free time working on those. I was super anxious to get it all together. I've still yet to go into the attic in the garage. The roof was redone last year after a hail storm and I know there's a ton of debris and dust up there. Every time I ran a screw into a ceiling beam tons of crap fell through so I've been dreading that, ha. Totally agree on the white ceilings though, it'll look so much brighter once i get there. I was thinking of using the foam insulation boards like I have on the garage doors rather than roll down insulation above it but I have zero experience with either.


Weird question: How do you deal with having 2 garages and still not parking the daily drivers in either one? My wife would kick me out if I tried to pull that.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

My old garage is sitting at the dump in pieces. Should have the layout for the footings done by Saturday. Meeting the electrician on Friday afternoon to come up with a plan on how we will run power into the garage and get a quote.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

troyguitar said:


> Weird question: How do you deal with having 2 garages and still not parking the daily drivers in either one? My wife would kick me out if I tried to pull that.


My girl could care less if she parks in a garage and I really don't care about street parking my daily, it's a quiet street. She parks in the driveway out front though.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

stevevr6 said:


> My old garage is sitting at the dump in pieces. Should have the layout for the footings done by Saturday. Meeting the electrician on Friday afternoon to come up with a plan on how we will run power into the garage and get a quote.


Better post some photos!:thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

troyguitar said:


> Weird question: How do you deal with having 2 garages and still not parking the daily drivers in either one? My wife would kick me out if I tried to pull that.


I used to have a one car garage and kept my semi raggedy MK2 in it while my wife and I parked our brand new cars outside. :laugh:

No longer an issue though 



















I have some garage man cave improvements coming in the near future. I will post them when I complete them.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

B3passatBMX said:


> Thanks! We're going to redo the roof on the overhang so it looks a little nicer and more modern but even as it sits, its a great little hang out spot. There's a fire pit down there too :thumbup:


Good deal. Little tiki bar would be sweet back there too, since I am spending your money. :laugh:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Good deal. Little tiki bar would be sweet back there too, since I am spending your money. :laugh:


I'll start a GoFundMe


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking nice JB, look forward to the under construction pictures!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work folks. 

I was dreading a drain pipe elbow replacement in the garage, but finally got that done last month.










Getting this 9-ft long cast iron pipe down was quite amusing.










There's another cleanout downstream so simplified it with just an elbow.










Now all the garage plumbing is ABS since the previous owners had already replaced the rest of the cast iron pipes.










Still have to patch the drywall but after that, I'm planning on filling in all the holes and painting it this summer, then adding outlets and LED lights.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Currently remodeling and as part redoing the garage. Started out with 8 foot ceilings and room for 2 cars. When done I should have room for 4 (small cars) 3 on the ground 1 on a single post storage lift. Back wall will be where the posts are in the last pics.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

I love it when somebody bumps this thread and it brings a flurry of updates and new additions. Nice work everybody. 

No new additions to mine lately. Still need better lighting. Will get to it eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Just starting on mine, got the epoxy/chip/poly flooring done for me, I just didn't have the time to diy.

It's two spaces, a 2 car and separate 1 car.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

dunhamjr said:


> Just starting on mine, got the epoxy/chip/poly flooring done for me, I just didn't have the time to diy.
> 
> It's two spaces, a 2 car and separate 1 car.


Nice! What did you use for the floor? Is that some kind of resin? We’re currently remodeling a house we bought and I am contemplating the available options.


Sent by pidgeon mail.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Lupo TDI said:


> Nice! What did you use for the floor? Is that some kind of resin? We’re currently remodeling a house we bought and I am contemplating the available options.
> 
> Sent by pidgeon mail.


I don't have a brand since its something that my installer deals in.

Its a 3 layer system.
Epoxy base, full coverage (broadcast) flakes, then UV stable polyaspartic/polyurea top coat.

Something similar to these.
https://www.garagecoatings.com/prod...y-polyaspartic-garage-flooring-system-kit.asp
https://www.armorgarage.com/garage-epoxy-floor-chip-kit.html
http://www.legacyindustrial.net/products/garage-floor-coating-kits/
https://epoxymaster.com/3-Gallon-Epoxy/3-Gallon-Epoxy-Tools-Included


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Still have to patch the drywall but after that, I'm planning on filling in all the holes and painting it this summer, then adding outlets and LED lights.


Nice job on the pipe replacement. I am curious though, how/what is that draining? I am assuming your water is coming down into that elbow. How does it drain with that pitch on it?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> How does it drain with that pitch on it?


It does look a bit shallow. 1/4 to 1/8" per foot. It's a balancing act between too slow and too fast to make sure the solids stay with the liquids. Even more important now with low flow toilets.

On the plus side... if it becomes a problem, the PVC with rubber couplers and screw clamps are much easier to adjust.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Ohhh.

I'm renting a garage a few minutes from where I live. 

It's 140 square meters - a 40m² double garage in front and a 100m² workshop behind that. And it's got a toilet, hah! There's actually a garden included in the deal as well.



















Back in the 50ies, the original owner purchased this piece of land. On one end, he built a house which he rented out from the beginning. On the opposite end, he built this garage. It was basically built the same way you'd have built a basement back then - so poured concrete, very massive and built down into the earth. In the middle of the property, between both buildings the owner built a wooden hut. 
The owner was a businessman and spent the weekends in the hut with constantly changing ladies. That also explains why the garage has an attached bath.

After the guy passed, the next owner started renting out the garage - to some dude who restored and sold window display dummies. This guy also had the original doors taken out and some floor-to-ceiling windows put in. 

After that guy moved out, it was empty for a few years. The most current owners of the property just used it as storage for, well, trash. These people got a divorce recently and were trying to sell the house. My landlord, who lives two houses over (his father lives next door to my shop) struck a deal with them for half the property, as he had vague ideas about turning it into a motorcycle shop for his own use. But he soon realized that he was way too busy for that and so decided to rent it out. That's when I stepped into the picture.

I've been renting this place for roughly 2 years now. 


When I first got it:















































Together with my landlord I did a bit of work to the garage to make it actually useful.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dr.AK said:


> Ohhh.
> 
> I'm renting a garage a few minutes from where I live.
> 
> ...


Awesome space. Also cool that you are working with your landlord on it. That always is a good situation in my experience.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

dunhamjr said:


> I don't have a brand since its something that my installer deals in.
> 
> Its a 3 layer system.
> Epoxy base, full coverage (broadcast) flakes, then UV stable polyaspartic/polyurea top coat.
> ...



Thank you. I am trying to understand if it is possible to add a "slope" (for the lack of a better word) in order to direct water into a sewer placed in the middle of the room.



Dr.AK said:


> Ohhh.
> 
> I'm renting a garage a few minutes from where I live.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal geil!!

That's a cool backstory  And definitely a nice workshop. I wish I had the room for a lift in our garage. Maybe I'll find someting that fits someday. Let's get the house finished before we start thinking about lifts etc...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

> Currently remodeling and as part redoing the garage. Started out with 8 foot ceilings and room for 2 cars. When done I should have room for 4 (small cars) 3 on the ground 1 on a single post storage lift. Back wall will be where the posts are in the last pics.


Great looking renovation, that's a really nice looking beam setup you have!
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Nice job on the pipe replacement. I am curious though, how/what is that draining? I am assuming your water is coming down into that elbow. How does it drain with that pitch on it?





Surf Green said:


> It does look a bit shallow. 1/4 to 1/8" per foot. It's a balancing act between too slow and too fast to make sure the solids stay with the liquids. Even more important now with low flow toilets.
> 
> On the plus side... if it becomes a problem, the PVC with rubber couplers and screw clamps are much easier to adjust.


I think he means: doesn't it look like it's pitched the wrong way? Maybe a camera trick or something?



>


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> Nice job on the pipe replacement. I am curious though, how/what is that draining? I am assuming your water is coming down into that elbow. How does it drain with that pitch on it?


It's the main drain/waste pipe that feeds into another pipe that's dedicated for the master bathroom.

The pitch of the cast iron pipe was even shallower but when I looked inside, there was very little buildup over the past 39 years. New pipe has a bit more slope so I should be good.

After the pipes merge, it goes down the back of the garage into the cave and then exits my space (it's a townhouse by the way).


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

nobbyv said:


> I think he means: doesn't it look like it's pitched the wrong way? Maybe a camera trick or something?


Exactly. :thumbup:



kiznarsh said:


> It's the main drain/waste pipe that feeds into another pipe that's dedicated for the master bathroom.
> 
> The pitch of the cast iron pipe was even shallower but when I looked inside, there was very little buildup over the past 39 years. New pipe has a bit more slope so I should be good.
> 
> After the pipes merge, it goes down the back of the garage into the cave and then exits my space (it's a townhouse by the way).


Ah now I see it - I didnt see the drop behind your tool box at first and thought it was a line running straight across. :thumbup:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Ah now I see it - I didnt see the drop behind your tool box at first and thought it was a line running straight across. :thumbup:


Yes this... without seeing the collection and down behind the toolbox, I think we were all thinking water was flowing right to left... not left to right.

Knowing that, the pitch looks perfectly fine to me.
Its definitely got an obvious downhill slope as you go left to right.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


>


The only potential problem I see is that 45º drop there. As I understand it vertical is no problem and the slight incline is fine, but solids will move better with a slight drop than a steep one, as the water outruns the solids. ("Solids" means poop! :laugh: )


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

nobbyv said:


> I think he means: doesn't it look like it's pitched the wrong way? Maybe a camera trick or something?


Okay. I misunderstood his misunderstanding. :beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> The only potential problem I see is that 45º drop there. As I understand it vertical is no problem and the slight incline is fine, but solids will move better with a slight drop than a steep one, as the water outruns the solids. ("Solids" means poop!  )


Oh trust me, I'm well aware of the solids you speak of. 

I flushed the toilets a couple times and ran more water to minimize the aroma.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> The only potential problem I see is that 45º drop there. As I understand it vertical is no problem and the slight incline is fine, but solids will move better with a slight drop than a steep one, as the water outruns the solids. ("Solids" means poop! :laugh: )


The steep drop is likely to help counter the resistance of the turn to the right.


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

*My ///Man Cave*

A few pics as of today...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MexicoCityM said:


> A few pics as of today...
> 
> *pics


Hot DAMN that looks good! :heart:


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Holy crap that is amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVolksPA (Jan 16, 2017)

Close the thread. Mexico City wins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I should move to Mexico.

Doing well in Arkansas should translate to emperor status in Mexico.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Here I thought Dave Car Guy was the consistent winner. You have competition mang!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Man, I'm really glad I posted my ****ty pipes before that explosion of awesomeness.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

MexicoCityM said:


> A few pics as of today...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well played Mexico City M. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Loving the red and blue piping on the couch/chairs


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

shawshank redemption said:


> Loving the red and blue piping on the couch/chairs


But are they angled right for proper solid to liquid flow?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

0dd_j0b said:


> Here I thought Dave_Car_Guy was the consistent winner. You have competition mang!


this.



TheVolksPA said:


> Close the thread. Mexico City wins.


also this.


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> Hot DAMN that looks good! :heart:





steelgatorb8 said:


> Holy crap that is amazing.





TheVolksPA said:


> Close the thread. Mexico City wins.





0dd_j0b said:


> Here I thought Dave Car Guy was the consistent winner. You have competition mang!





kiznarsh said:


> Man, I'm really glad I posted my ****ty pipes before that explosion of awesomeness.





UncleJB said:


> Well played Mexico City M. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you all! It's a dream come true for me. I moved out of Mexico City a couple of years ago and this is my home office/man cave/garage at our home. I do 90%+ of my work from there.



Cabin Pics said:


> I should move to Mexico.
> 
> Doing well in Arkansas should translate to emperor status in Mexico.


That's kind of what I did in moving out of Mexico City to Leon. Real estate here is about 1/3rd the cost. I guess that if you do well almost anywhere in the US you'd have excellent purchasing power here. A bit less in Mexico City, Monterrey, San Miguel and Cancun. But anywhere else, yeah.



shawshank redemption said:


> Loving the red and blue piping on the couch/chairs


My wife did absolutely all the decoration here and in the house. She is a terrific woman in so many ways. I basically said: "I want an M themed home office". That was it.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

MexicoCityM said:


> My wife did absolutely all the decoration here and in the house. She is a terrific woman in so many ways. I basically said: "I want an M themed home office". That was it.



:thumbup::thumbup: She nailed it!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MexicoCityM said:


> My wife did absolutely all the decoration here and in the house. She is a terrific woman in so many ways. I basically said: "I want an M themed home office". That was it.


*sheds tear*

You're living the dream, sir. :beer:


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent work, MexicoCityM
Its great you can do your stuff from home.
Also, i agree with you and the idea of 1/3 of the real estate cost.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> *sheds tear*
> 
> You're living the dream, sir. :beer:


Yup. Wonderful wife, wonderful car collection, and a wonderful office. That’s DIR.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MexicoCityM said:


> My wife did absolutely all the decoration here and in the house. She is a terrific woman in so many ways. I basically said: "I want an M themed home office". That was it.


I need to hire your wife as a decorator!! Beautiful place you have there...Must be a fantastic expansive view out all that glass!


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

MexicoCityM said:


> A few pics as of today...


 Amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

That's awesome, but where does the GT4 live?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That is a remarkable display garage :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: She nailed it!





Sold Over Sticker said:


> Yup. Wonderful wife, wonderful car collection, and a wonderful office. That’s DIR.





Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I need to hire your wife as a decorator!! Beautiful place you have there...Must be a fantastic expansive view out all that glass!


Thanks. My wife is really, objectively very good as a decorator. And she gets a lot done with relatively constrained budgets. She has done some work for friends who like our house but it is not her main job at all.

This are the views from my desk:





















Air and water do mix said:


> *sheds tear*
> 
> You're living the dream, sir. :beer:





VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> Excellent work, MexicoCityM
> Its great you can do your stuff from home.
> Also, i agree with you and the idea of 1/3 of the real estate cost.





Quinn1.8t said:


> Amazing.





TheDeckMan said:


> That is a remarkable display garage :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks all! 



[email protected] said:


> That's awesome, but where does the GT4 live?


The GT4 isn't exclusively mine, I lease it with two of my business partners and it normally stays parked in Mexico City where we use it almost exclusively for track days. Occasionally I'll bring it home for a few weeks.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

MexicoCityM said:


> Thank you all! It's a dream come true for me. I moved out of Mexico City a couple of years ago and this is my home office/man cave/garage at our home. I do 90%+ of my work from there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of what I did in moving out of Mexico City to Leon. Real estate here is about 1/3rd the cost. I guess that if you do well almost anywhere in the US you'd have excellent purchasing power here. A bit less in Mexico City, Monterrey, San Miguel and Cancun. But anywhere else, yeah.


I just got back from CDMX, and Puebla last week. We stayed in a palatial 2,000 square foot air bnb in a posh part of town for the same price as a very modest hotel here in Hawaii.

Such beautiful towns. 

We love Mexico, and hope to move there for a while someday.


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

HI SPEED said:


> I just got back from CDMX, and Puebla last week. We stayed in a palatial 2,000 square foot air bnb in a posh part of town for the same price as a very modest hotel here in Hawaii.
> 
> Such beautiful towns.
> 
> We love Mexico, and hope to move there for a while someday.


Ex-wife was from Puebla. Beautiful town I went there tons of times obviously. CDMX in my very biased opinion is one of the top 3 big city destinations in Latin America with Buenos Aires & Rio de Janeiro. Dining in CDMX is competitive with any large metro area in the world and for quite a bit less money. It's safe enough too despite it's reputation. Just don't take the Rolex.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

MexicoCityM said:


>


_Of course_ it's in Sapphire Blue.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MexicoCityM said:


>


It just occurred to me one of the reasons why your interior look is so clean and crisp...no overhead garage door openers. Sliding panels???

Also, love the view out the big windows. Makes me want to add some big glass to one side of my garage!


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It just occurred to me one of the reasons why your interior look is so clean and crisp...no overhead garage door openers. Sliding panels???
> 
> Also, love the view out the big windows. Makes me want to add some big glass to one side of my garage!


Yes, sliding, manual panels.

The glass looks fantastic but it requires frequent cleaning to look good. It also traps a lot of heat here. I probably will end up applying some kind of UV filtering screen on at least come of the glass. The A/C can't keep up on hot days. Aldo a lot of glass means a lot of shades.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dream setup for sure.

do you worry about people looking in or breaking in?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> dream setup for sure.
> 
> do you worry about people looking in or breaking in?


My guess is there's no way to look in from the street. The wall next to the E60 M5 probably fronts the street and the gate out is just to its left. So a passerby just sees a tall wall and a gate. Also looks like there's an electric fence on top of the outside wall in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MexicoCityM said:


> Yes, sliding, manual panels.
> 
> The glass looks fantastic but it requires frequent cleaning to look good. It also traps a lot of heat here. I probably will end up applying some kind of UV filtering screen on at least come of the glass. The A/C can't keep up on hot days. Aldo a lot of glass means a lot of shades.


Yeah, that’s the big trade off: visibility vs insulation. I had considered some large windows on one side of the garage when we built it, but it faces south, so would be brutally hot in the summer. Instead, we opted for super insulated so the garage stays a pretty constant temperature and the HVAC doesn’t have to work too hard. But I still would have loved more glass on this side (this is the south face of the garage). 

I love the sliding panels. I might have to steal that idea somehow...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mostly finished phase one of my power tool wall today. I plan on adding a second wall with all of my hand tools to the left of the support beam. Next will be to build a folding work bench or buy a tool cart for in front of the GTI to work on things. 










Nice to have everything easily accessible instead of spread out in my barn.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Mostly finished phase one of my power tool wall today. I plan on adding a second wall with all of my hand tools to the left of the support beam. Next will be to build a folding work bench or buy a tool cart for in front of the GTI to work on things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done.

I very much miss having a garage. Can't wait to have one again soon.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Well done.
> 
> I very much miss having a garage. Can't wait to have one again soon.


Thanks.  Moving? Or building one?


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

UncleJB said:


>



Those holders for the saws are pretty cool. I've never seen those before. Looks good!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Those holders for the saws are pretty cool. I've never seen those before. Looks good!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Has that Stihl ever been used? Mine is always filthy.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Put some of the finishing touches on this weekend. Hung the TV and ran the electrical, etc. Getting closer to finished.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

sandjunkie said:


> Put some of the finishing touches on this weekend. Hung the TV and ran the electrical, etc. Getting closer to finished.


Nice! Are those the LED light fixtures that Obsessed Garage sells or did you find another solution?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Has that Stihl ever been used? Mine is always filthy.


Haha nope! I bought it two years ago and then my agency picked up the DeWalt line so I figured I would put it on CL. Haven't gotten around to it yet. :laugh:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Nice! Are those the LED light fixtures that Obsessed Garage sells or did you find another solution?


The 4 bulb units from Obsessed Garage. They work great. Nice even lighting.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> Put some of the finishing touches on this weekend. Hung the TV and ran the electrical, etc. Getting closer to finished.


i feel like i asked this before, but cant find it.

what cabinets are those?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

madrussian said:


> i feel like i asked this before, but cant find it.
> 
> what cabinets are those?


Saber Cabinets


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> Saber Cabinets


Nice clean look. I like it a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Thanks.  Moving? Or building one?


If we decide to stay in the current house I think we will build one. I want to make sure wife is happy staying, that's a large investment.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

UncleJB said:


> Nice clean look. I like it a lot. :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sandjunkie said:


> Saber Cabinets


You really need to put a sticker or something on them so when you take pictures everyone will know the brand. :laugh:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> You really need to put a sticker or something on them so when you take pictures everyone will know the brand. :laugh:


Buys classy badgeless cabinets

Has to badge them to stop people from asking what they are :laugh:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

I feel like a bootleg MexicoCityM over here :facepalm:

We had a severe storm come through the east coast last night with hail and possible tornados. Had to stash as many cars in the garage as I could (Not pictured is the GF's impreza) and ran out of space so I stuck one in the shed :laugh:


















Really wish I had repainted the walls and floors before I moved all my **** in...:banghead:


----------



## MexicoCityM (Jun 23, 2015)

yeayeayea said:


> I feel like a bootleg MexicoCityM over here :facepalm:




Those are two very nice E39s!!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

MexicoCityM said:


> Those are two very nice E39s!!


White e39 m5 

A man of fine taste.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

I need to get Tapatalk or something to post pics here. The cement foundation/floor was poured this weekend. We dug out for the new garage, poured in all the gravel and then a layer of 2" styrofoam with rebar on top of that finished off with the cement. Framing the walls is up next.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

*Suburban Dad Garage*

As just about every suburban household, we have tons of stuff from bikes to yard gear that needs a home and our storage shed is only so big. This week I cleared out the garage and gave it some fresh paint and a bit of organizing. I spend a lot of time detailing vehicles out there so I also upgraded the TV and sound system adding a 55" 4k and a Sonos Play 5 Sound System in place of my old College throw-back 12 Cerwin Vegas. Sonos hits harder, sounds better and takes up far less room too.

Couple shots prior to the final clean-up of "stuff" which happens today.


*My car during a mid-day break from painting to wipe down the never ending spring pollen.*













*Lights-out. Full day of work and now I'm done.*






















*
One detail I was happy to install was clear plexiglass for the bikes. I painted the back side the same color as the walls and then mounted them up so tires won't scuff up the painted walls but instead leave dirt on the plastic which will wipe off easily.*











Last thing to do is the floor. Still not 100% decided but I'm leaning towards Rust Bullet floor coating. 2 layers of color with flake then a layer of clear.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

pdqgp said:


> As just about every suburban household, we have tons of stuff from bikes to yard gear that needs a home and our storage shed is only so big. This week I cleared out the garage and gave it some fresh paint and a bit of organizing. I spend a lot of time detailing vehicles out there so I also upgraded the TV and sound system adding a 55" 4k and a Sonos Play 5 Sound System in place of my old College throw-back 12 Cerwin Vegas. Sonos hits harder, sounds better and takes up far less room too.
> 
> Couple shots prior to the final clean-up of "stuff" which happens today.
> 
> ...


That looks unbelievable. Great setup my friend!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

stevevr6 said:


> I need to get Tapatalk or something to post pics here.


You can upload pictures from your phone with free Tapatalk. Even edit something you posted on a computer by adding pictures from your phone. But Tapatalk sucks for posting videos and links.

EDIT: Added man cave photos:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

pdqgp said:


> One detail I was happy to install was clear plexiglass for the bikes. I painted the back side the same color as the walls and then mounted them up so tires won't scuff up the painted walls but instead leave dirt on the plastic which will wipe off easily.


Looks fantastic! I’ve wanted to do a similar setup for 4 bikes. Can you tell me how thick the plexiglass is that you chose? Also, that bike rack looks perfect for adjusting for widths - where’d you find that one?

Well done! (Sonos in the garage is a great add: you’ll prob love that as much or more than the tv!)


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

fireside said:


> That looks unbelievable. Great setup my friend!


Agreed - nice and clean. The hard part I find is keeping it that way. I just went out yesterday and cleaned/organized for about the 10th time this year. Amazing how fast things can pile up.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Looks fantastic! I’ve wanted to do a similar setup for 4 bikes. Can you tell me how thick the plexiglass is that you chose? Also, that bike rack looks perfect for adjusting for widths - where’d you find that one?
> 
> Well done! (Sonos in the garage is a great add: you’ll prob love that as much or more than the tv!)


Thank you sir. The plexiglass is standard stuff from lowes. It is held in place with 15lb mounting tape in multiple areas. Won't make for a fun removal if ever done but it should hold in place well given the bikes apply pressure too. The bike racks and all my garage is done with the Rubbermaid Fast Track System. It's awesome and super easy. Mount the main beam shown there in studs (has holes in raw bracket every inch) then the black cover you see slides or clips on it for a clean look. The hooks/fasteners are numerous in type and style. These for the bikes hold in place super solid and actually lock/click in place. You can actually fasten them also if you so desire but that's super overkill solid if so.

Agree on the Sonos. I replaced some high end Paradigm in our family room with their sound bar a sub and two surrounds and not only are they super clean but sound fantastic. The sub is perhaps the best I've used. Our room is 18ft x 26ft and it shakes the house and yet is pretty clean given it's app customizes the set up to the room. We have them in every room so it just made sense to add them outside in the garage


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

I recently picked up a Metrovac Airforce Masterblaster Revolution for car drying duty. Always wanted one and picked it up on sale for Memorial Day. Got tired of it sitting on the ground and me tripping over the hose so it was time to wall mount it:










The included wall mount hose rack is laughable as it’s most likely designed for a 10 ft hose not the 30 ft that came with it. It wasn’t going to work which is slightly disappointing considering how much this thing costs. Before it went in the trash:










I found a wall mount metal garden hose rack at Home Depot but of course it comes in one color which is baby **** yellow. 











Rattle can to the rescue:










Final product:










This thing is incredibly powerful. If you don’t grab the end of the hose before you turn it on it flies around like a firehose. Dries the car super fast and I don’t have to touch it with a towel. Overall pretty satisfied with it. It replaces the electric leaf blower that I was using previously. This is much easier to manage around the car and does a way better job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

It’s a long story, but after 8 months without a garage of any sort, I’m happy to have one again. I’ll post some more pics when it’s cleaned and organized, moved in 4 days ago and it’s still a mess. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice that looks promising. Is there living space above or is it storage area?

Congrats on the new place. :beer:


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Nice that looks promising. Is there living space above or is it storage area?
> 
> Congrats on the new place. :beer:


It has a loft, would make a pretty sweet hangout room if it was finished, however it is destined to be parts storage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Zman86 said:


> It has a loft, would make a pretty sweet hangout room if it was finished, *however it is destined to be parts storage*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh: I completely understand.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Zman86 said:


> It has a loft, would make a pretty sweet hangout room if it was finished, however it is destined to be parts storage.


They're small cars, can't you put everything behind a half wall and still have enough room to hang out? Wait... Are you a hoarder like me? :laugh:


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> They're small cars, can't you put everything behind a half wall and still have enough room to hang out? Wait... Are you a hoarder like me? :laugh:


Not at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

steelgatorb8 said:


> I recently picked up a Metrovac Airforce Masterblaster Revolution for car drying duty. Always wanted one and picked it up on sale for Memorial Day.
> 
> The included wall mount hose rack is laughable as it’s most likely designed for a 10 ft hose not the 30 ft that came with it. It wasn’t going to work which is slightly disappointing considering how much this thing costs....
> 
> This thing is incredibly powerful. If you don’t grab the end of the hose before you turn it on it flies around like a firehose. Dries the car super fast and I don’t have to touch it with a towel.


Nice acquisition! I have the same one, and it’s fantastic, not only for general drying but for clearing out interior dust (e.g.: on my Jeep). Also great for blowing the crud out of drilled brake rotors after a track day and for drying places the towel can’t get (wheels, creases, grills). 

But the hose rack works fine on my 30 foot hose, as long as you don’t make tight loops.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> But the hose rack works fine on my 30 foot hose, as long as you don’t make tight loops.


Well...dang. Guess I didn't need to do those extra steps after all! :laugh:

I couldn't visualize the supplied rack holding all that hose and I didn't want to take the risk of mounting it, it not working, then having to patch holes. Oh well, still satisfied with it. Like you said its great for those areas that tend to hold water and then streak on the paint. I imagine its extremely helpful on exotics.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Technically not a garage, but in the barn. The Cabby does live out there so I figure it counts. 

Finally got around to setting up The Promised Land Saloon. I have been picking up pieces to put this together for a while and decided today was the day.  Happy Hour is from 4-Close if you are in the area.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Drum kit? Damn endless possibilities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Drum kit? Damn endless possibilities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha it's my daughters. My wife said she didn't want to buy her drums and I happened to find this one in the free area at the dump. The compromise is that it stays out in the barn.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Built and Installed a peg-board this weekend.
Also built a shelf to get the air compressor off the floor and out of the way.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

goran.gli said:


> Built and Installed a peg-board this weekend.
> Also built a shelf to get the air compressor off the floor and out of the way.


Looks great Goran, but i have to admit i'm more focused on Misano red. The colour of my new purchase was influenced by yours. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

goran.gli said:


> Also built a shelf to get the air compressor off the floor and out of the way.


what kind and size air compressor? been looking for a small one recently mainly to use for cleaning detailing pads and the odd job.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

goran.gli said:


> Built and Installed a peg-board this weekend.
> Also built a shelf to get the air compressor off the floor and out of the way.


Nice work! :thumbup: And nice Audi.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

progress since 2012



BluMagic said:


> mine sucks, but I keep it clean and organized.
> 
> We are thinking about renting this condo and getting a house next year so debating on putting up the wheel rack



moved and got a bigger garage. plastered and painted the walls... finally put the wheel rack up 4 years later. Added Ikea peg boards and shelves

before: (not sure what the previous owner was trying to do on the wall)









after:



















Sold that place, now getting more space. Excited to get it organized in a couple months


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BluMagic said:


>


My lord that Taurus looks MASSIVE next to the Bimmer. :laugh: 

Congrats on the new place.


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Code Red! said:


> These sort of odd looking things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have three of the top ones (the three flaps) and they are terrific. I have a 3 car garage with 6 light fixtures so i put these in each of the light sockets towards the back of the garage, the front three get blocked if they garage doors are up. I highly recommend these. In addition, i see simple lightbulb sockets with 2 prong plugs on them, you could buy LED strip lights and plug one into a light socket so when you turn on your garage lights, those would light up too.

Previous house i had led strps plugged into a remote actuated socket like you use for outdoor stuff. Worked fine, but i love these simple screw-in type led lights. I will get three more eventually for the garage.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> My lord that Taurus looks MASSIVE next to the Bimmer. :laugh:
> 
> Congrats on the new place.



Thanks :thumbup: it is huge, made my LS400 look mid-sized too. Switching to that car feels like an SUV


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Slverjet said:


> Looks great Goran, but i have to admit i'm more focused on Misano red. The colour of my new purchase was influenced by yours. :thumbup:


:heart:



UncleJB said:


> Nice work! :thumbup: And nice Audi.


thank you!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> what kind and size air compressor? been looking for a small one recently mainly to use for cleaning detailing pads and the odd job.


Porter Cable, 6 gal, 150PSI.
Terrific for everything around the house. Built lots of things with it and the nailer (purchased as a kit)

If planning on using with air tools like an air ratchet or an air grinder then I would go with something larger as it is not suited for working with those. (it cant keep up)


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

goran.gli said:


> Porter Cable, 6 gal, 150PSI.
> Terrific for everything around the house. Built lots of things with it and the nailer (purchased as a kit)
> 
> If planning on using with air tools like an air ratchet or an air grinder then I would go with something larger as it is not suited for working with those. (it cant keep up)


now i need to build a little shelf for my 6gal nailer


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbup: I like that shelf idea, great way to get it up and out of the way!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I put my portable compressor on a cart that some someone was giving away on the side of the road. Real convenient for me since my garage is 80’ in one direction and 45’ in the other direction. Gets the air to where I need it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I put my portable compressor on a cart that some someone was giving away on the side of the road. Real convenient for me since *my garage is 80’ in one direction and 45’ in the other direction*. Gets the air to where I need it.


No offense, but I hate you now. 

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> No offense, but I hate you now.
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


No hate. It isn’t 80’x45’ and 3600 sqft. It is L shaped and only about 2200 sqft.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> No hate. It isn’t 80’x45’ and 3600 sqft. It is L shaped and only about 2200 sqft.


..l. .l..

Mine's 19.5'x19'. But I do have 10' ceilings.

:laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> My lord that Taurus looks MASSIVE next to the Bimmer. :laugh:
> 
> Congrats on the new place.


You want to see massive?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> No hate. It isn’t 80’x45’ and 3600 sqft. It is L shaped and only about 2200 sqft.


Doesn’t matter. Still hating. :laugh:




GreenandChrome said:


> ..l. .l..
> 
> Mine's 19.5'x19'. But I do have 10' ceilings.
> 
> :laugh:


My ceilings are a tad over 7’. 

Sadhorn.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> You want to see massive?


:laugh: Now go find a Taurus.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> No hate. It isn’t 80’x45’ and 3600 sqft. It is L shaped and only about 2200 sqft.


That doesn't exactly make it better. Your garage is still bigger than my house.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> That doesn't exactly make it better. Your garage is still bigger than my house.


Same here, about 2x the size of my house (500sq foot a level)...my garage is the max you can build in Arlington, at a whopping 550sq ft :thumbup:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup: I like that shelf idea, great way to get it up and out of the way!


:thumbup:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

improved the lighting this past weekend.
dont have a before pic, but it was just 2 bulbs...


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

My garage is up, shingled and power has been run. Now waiting on the garage door with side mount motor and for the exterior to be finished. The contractors are so busy that they have told me only August or September for the exterior :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> That doesn't exactly make it better. Your garage is still bigger than my house.





JMURiz said:


> Same here, about 2x the size of my house (500sq foot a level)...my garage is the max you can build in Arlington, at a whopping 550sq ft :thumbup:


That's what happens around here when your living level has to be build above flood level per FEMA and city flood requirements. You put a garage underneath the living level and the garage becomes the size of the main level.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

rich! said:


> now i need to build a little shelf for my 6gal nailer


do it, you know you want to!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That's what happens around here when your living level has to be build above flood level per FEMA and city flood requirements. You put a garage underneath the living level and the garage becomes the size of the main level.


Because instead of a $1000 couch and a $1000 tv, and miscellaneous furniture that might total $10,000, we'll require a $30,000 car and/or $50,000 truck to be in the path of damage. :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

GreenandChrome said:


> Because instead of a $1000 couch and a $1000 tv, and miscellaneous furniture that might total $10,000, we'll require a $30,000 car and/or $50,000 truck to be in the path of damage. :laugh:


To be fair, you pretty much have to gut the house if the drywall, insulation, and electrical outlets are submerged. You can design a garage to be fine after it dries.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Nealric said:


> To be fair, you pretty much have to gut the house if the drywall, insulation, and electrical outlets are submerged. You can design a garage to be fine after it dries.


Oh, I know there's a lot more to flood damage, but the fact that usually the most expensive single-cost items are in the garage is kinda ironic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Oh, I know there's a lot more to flood damage, but the fact that usually the most expensive single-cost items are in the garage is kinda ironic.


Floods around here don't typically happen in minutes or even an hour or two. We would generally have many hours or days. And high ground is less than a half mile away. So I can park my car there if I know a flood is coming. Plus my auto insurance would cover the car.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Finally moved into the house, getting my new garage situated. It's a block house so figuring out the wall stuff (hanging/mounting stuff to it) will be new to me. Anyone have any advice or how to?


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Finally moved into the house, getting my new garage situated. It's a block house so figuring out the wall stuff (hanging/mounting stuff to it) will be new to me. Anyone have any advice or how to?


I doubt the sheetrock is against the block and there are studs there, so you can use them to mount to. I like shelve systems as an option too. How many cars will eb you be putting in, 1 or 2? If one, do you want to park in the middle or off to a side?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I doubt the sheetrock is against the block and there are studs there, so you can use them to mount to. I like shelve systems as an option too. How many cars will eb you be putting in, 1 or 2? If one, do you want to park in the middle or off to a side?


Will be keeping just 1 car parked, unless the weather gets nasty, then it'll be two (however that is the only time I foresee both cars being in the garage).
It'll be in the middle though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

0dd_j0b said:


> Finally moved into the house, getting my new garage situated. It's a block house so figuring out the wall stuff (hanging/mounting stuff to it) will be new to me. Anyone have any advice or how to?


My garage (and house) is all concrete block. They used these when forming the beams and other concrete work. I use them to hang everything. They are the best. (unless you can get into stud with regular drywall screws or similar, stronger screws)


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

0dd_j0b said:


> Finally moved into the house, getting my new garage situated. It's a block house so figuring out the wall stuff (hanging/mounting stuff to it) will be new to me. Anyone have any advice or how to?


fastracks + tapcons 












Phil Pugliese said:


> I doubt the sheetrock is against the block and there are studs there, so you can use them to mount to. I like shelve systems as an option too. How many cars will eb you be putting in, 1 or 2? If one, do you want to park in the middle or off to a side?


usually furring strips here in FL


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> My garage (and house) is all concrete block. They used these when forming the beams and other concrete work. I use them to hang everything. They are the best. (unless you can get into stud with regular drywall screws or similar, stronger screws)





rich! said:


> fastracks + tapcons
> 
> 
> 
> usually furring strips here in FL


Thank you guys. I will look into these


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

New addition to my garage is a Ranger QuickJack BL-5000SLX. Purchased for $999 with free shipping from Costco.com

I’ve been researching this for a while and this is really the only feasible solution for a lift in my current garage considering space and budget limitations.


Everything arrived in 3 separate boxes via FedEx:










Essentially essential tools:










For what it’s worth I just used two big adjustable wrenches the whole time. No need to go out and buy another set or hunt for single random specific sizes for this exercise.

Two small gripes:

1. There is conflicting information between the instruction manual that was in the box and the YouTube setup video on QuickJack’s official channel regarding what fittings require Teflon tape and which ones don’t. I followed the manual in the box as it specifically states to not use Teflon tape on the 90 degree fittings that attach to the hydraulic ram on each ramp.

2. There is more conflicting information regarding testing the ramps. The YouTube video shows them going up and down with no weight on them at all. They say this is to get the fluid flowing in the rams so that they operate more smoothly and evenly after a few cycles and then to bleed the rams. In reality the ramps will go up but will not go down without weight on them. I initially thought something was broken because of this. I called the tech support line and was told that I needed to put at least 300 lbs on each one to get them to go down. I eventually hopped up and down on each one while pressing the down button to get them flat again. This was a sad reminder that I probably should be exercising more... 

I had some minor weeping from 2 of the fittings after my initial test. Problem was solved by just cranking them down a bit more.

Up in the air:




























I have stored the ramps under the car on the floor and the pump and hoses in my cabinet with the jacks and jack stands that won’t get used anymore. All in it will probably take less than 5 minutes of setup to have all 4 wheels off the ground.

Overall, I’m happy with my purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! Super jelly. That has been on my radar for too long now. We also have a similar garage floor :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

steelgatorb8 said:


> New addition to my garage is a Ranger QuickJack BL-5000SLX. Purchased for $999 with free shipping from Costco.com
> 
> I’ve been researching this for a while and this is really the only feasible solution for a lift in my current garage considering space and budget limitations.
> 
> ...


how long was assembly time?


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

GreenandChrome said:


> how long was assembly time?


I'd say roughly 2 hours from unpacking to having the car up in the air. I took my time and read through each step in the manual because I didn't trust the Youtube video after the first step where there was conflicting info. 

Also took my dumb ass 10 minutes to figure out how the hydraulic quick connect fittings actually function. :facepalm:

Major LOL Edit: I just caught this you magnificent bastard!


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

rich! said:


> fastracks + tapcons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This screws are the bomb! That's what's holding my house windows and garage door rails and they stood their ground against Hurricane Maria in 2017.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Slverjet said:


> Congrats! Super jelly. That has been on my radar for too long now. We also have a similar garage floor :thumbup:


Thanks. I checked your threads out and its like we have the inverse of each other's patterns. Swisstrax Ribtrax I assume?

How's it holding up for you? I've had mine for about a year and no complaints. The snow melts and just falls through the cracks. 

The really cool thing is if one is ever damaged you just just pull up that specific tile and snap a new one in.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

I will be finishing the insulation this week in the new garage. I decided to go with finished plywood in the garage instead of drywall. No need to try and find a stud behind the drywall.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Thanks. I checked your threads out and its like we have the inverse of each other's patterns. Swisstrax Ribtrax I assume?
> 
> How's it holding up for you? I've had mine for about a year and no complaints. The snow melts and just falls through the cracks.
> 
> The really cool thing is if one is ever damaged you just just pull up that specific tile and snap a new one in.


Awesome! Mine is actually RaceDeck FreeFlow tiles. Have had this batch in this garage for 4 years now with very extreme weather swings where i live and they work great. Also had a different colour combo in my previous single garage for three years.


----------



## Farve N Nugen (Dec 30, 2008)

"air supply" lol

So I guess it's appropriate to put up this 3 yr. old pic of my pole barn shop because if the Miata you see were not still on jack-stands, I probably wouldn't be here right now.

I wasn't really looking for a car when I came across my '06 Golf GLI about a month ago. I was looking for a truck body to go along with some mechanical s that I could get cheap. One thing after another kept me from getting back to the Miata and what I said in the copy and paste job about 'longing to put a grin on my face again" in my intro thread was true.

So that's the deal and here ya go. :wave:

DSCF1667 by dubster5, on Flickr


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

I forgot about this thread... 

I'm in the process of doing mine before we move into a new house. The old garage (detached 2-car) was not exactly structurally sound- there were too few ceiling joists and some of the wood was starting to buckle and sag. Since I needed to partially re-frame it anyways, I'm getting the roof raised to accommodate a lift 

Just put in an order for garagetrac tiles (similar to racedeck, but cheaper). Will post some photos as it progresses.


----------



## Farve N Nugen (Dec 30, 2008)

I raised the roof before I got divorced.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

steelgatorb8 said:


> New addition to my garage is a Ranger QuickJack BL-5000SLX. Purchased for $999 with free shipping from Costco.com


I've seriously been considering one myself. they look perfect for my needs and current garage.


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

Still working in settling into the new digs, but pretty excited about how the garage is shaping up. Finally able to get a Full 3 bays to work with. The third bay I battled the ceiling to 14' to hopefully accommodate a lift one day.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

^^^ Looks great!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

steelgatorb8 said:


> I'd say roughly 2 hours from unpacking to having the car up in the air. I took my time and read through each step in the manual because I didn't trust the Youtube video after the first step where there was conflicting info.
> 
> Also took my dumb ass 10 minutes to figure out how the hydraulic quick connect fittings actually function. :facepalm:
> 
> Major LOL Edit: I just caught this you magnificent bastard!


:laugh::laugh:

Our new (to us built in 81') has a single carport. Has somewhat of a small shop and bench inside the side door to the carport. I would like to close it up so at least my wifes car is sheltered then we can store stuff in it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TheDeckMan said:


> ^^^ Looks great!


Agreed. I love the glass windows on the doors. Mine are solid and I am always adding LED for more light. Natural light is just so much nicer.

Also - nice looking 20th! :thumbup:


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Agreed. I love the glass windows on the doors. Mine are solid and I am always adding LED for more light. Natural light is just so much nicer.
> 
> Also - nice looking 20th!


Thanks! Unfortunately it's only the back door on the third bay that's full glass. It leads out to the pool area. Also, little better pic of the 20th.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

GA_wagoneer said:


>


Bruh. That is sick. I want an exactly replica of your setup :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Bruh. That is sick. I want an exactly replica of your setup :laugh:


Ditto! I feel like I was led in. :laugh: 

Also nice clean 20th GA_wagoneer. There aren't many of us left around.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

After a year of ownership, I finally! have my lift installed and man was it a proud moment seeing that jetta go up in the air the first time. Now I need to redo the floors! and get all these jetta parts installed so I can get them off the floor of my garage.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GA_wagoneer said:


> The third bay I battled the ceiling to 14' to hopefully accommodate a lift one day.


people always think about the ceiling, but not always the floor. make sure your concrete in that bay can handle the installation of a lift. :thumbup:

finally moved my garage computer... to the garage. it's an old Lenovo T420 that I upgraded with an SSD and more ram. it's basically only used as a VCDS machine, but if I get the keys dirty/oily it's not a big deal. I also plan to install a TV above the toolbox after seeing my coworkers garage with a lift, A/C, and a TV.


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> people always think about the ceiling, but not always the floor. make sure your concrete in that bay can handle the installation of a lift.



I poured the last 14 feet at 8 inches thick so I didn't have to aim for a footing. Definitely an overlooked item though. Good looking out 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

used a coworkers lift and noticed he had a TV in his garage, so of course I needed one. grabbed a 43" Samsung 4k tv at Best Buy for $280 and mounted it in the garage. I watched the Bruins game in the garage on Thursday. :facepalm: :laugh:

I'll likely bring it in during the winter and get a cover for it. also still need to relocate the opener control, but will also be installing a new one soon, so not too worried.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> used a coworkers lift and noticed he had a TV in his garage, so of course I needed one. grabbed a 43" Samsung 4k tv at Best Buy for $280 and mounted it in the garage. I watched the Bruins game in the garage on Thursday. :facepalm: :laugh:
> 
> I'll likely bring it in during the winter and get a cover for it. also still need to relocate the opener control, but will also be installing a new one soon, so not too worried.


Slick setup! 




yeayeayea said:


> After a year of ownership, I finally! have my lift installed and man was it a proud moment seeing that jetta go up in the air the first time. Now I need to redo the floors! and get all these jetta parts installed so I can get them off the floor of my garage.



Nicely done!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I fee like I'm only halfway done with my renovation but wanted to share some updates.

I have this little nook that I initially emptied and removed the shelves.










Sanded everything, filled in the holes, sanded some more, and then removed 40-year-old dirt, nails, & bugs from the gap between the floor and drywall. Needed to make room, see.










Got some artificial grass from HD.










With a 30" width, I'm limited on shelves so ended up with a plastic one (also from HD), painted the posts for some contrast and to match the toolbox, and here we are. Going to add more shelving later.



















I had grand plans of extending power via conduit here (instead of the multiple extension cords the POs were using), but ultimately realized that's a lot of work for an area that doesn't need light all that often. So I simplified it with a motion sensor light.










Also had some water leaks that I temporarily fixed using a combination of new copper pipe, Sharkbite fittings, and PEX tubing.




























During the 2020 remodel, I'm going to bite the bullet and replace all the copper pipe with PEX.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> I fee like I'm only halfway done with my renovation but wanted to share some updates.
> 
> I have this little nook that I initially emptied and removed the shelves.
> 
> ...


Just an idea...

How far does the stairwell cubby jut out into the garage? And how much space is there between the end of the stairwell walls and the other side of the garage?

I think it'd be cool if you built a set of runners in there that holds your toolbox and workbench. So when you want to work on something, you just pull it out. When you're done, slide it back in. Slide out, slide in. In and out. in and out.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> Just an idea...
> 
> How far does the stairwell cubby jut out into the garage? And how much space is there between the end of the stairwell walls and the other side of the garage?
> 
> I think it'd be cool if you built a set of runners in there that holds your toolbox and workbench. So when you want to work on something, you just pull it out. When you're done, slide it back in. Slide out, slide in. In and out. in and out.


Thought about that but it's too deep to only use it to pull out my toolbox. Fortunately I have enough room on the side where I can still easily open the car door.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

took a picture this morning after moving the trash bins from the curb. been loving the TV in the garage - used it for a DIY RS grille installation on the S4 (thanks Shop DAP).


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Good Lord I need to get to work organizing my spaces.

Sucks being sick when I want to get started. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

I started working on the plans for a detached garage a little over a year ago, and broke ground in May. 

I had a GC do the concrete & structure, hired a contractor to do the insulation, and have done most everything else myself. 

It's a 26x26x12.5 with HVAC and a lift. Still a work in progress, but it beats the hell out of working in the driveway.

April:










Saturday:










Obligatory shot with my dad's 72 out front.










As it sits this evening. I just got the pallet racking up, and most of the stuff moved in from the basement workshop. Next up is to build a workbench. Then I'll get back to finishing the mud & painting it in spring.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally had some time to finish up home garage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

yeayeayea said:


> After a year of ownership, I finally! have my lift installed and man was it a proud moment seeing that jetta go up in the air the first time. Now I need to redo the floors! and get all these jetta parts installed so I can get them off the floor of my garage.


my buddy offered me his old max jax mx6 lift (installed less than a year ago and maybe used 20 times) for $1500 and i am seriously tempted as i have a small garage with low ceilings but have some big jobs i want to do like dropping the driveline out of my corvair and the corvette needs the whole torque tube and trans dropped which a lift would help tremendously. he even offered to do a payment plan for me. have decided yes or no yet.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

also installed some LED bulbs which made a world of a difference and a TV which is so nice to have. 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

night shot 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

tv with soundbar. just hooked up to internet as i dont have cable (You can kinda see how piss poor the old lighting was)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

and a 50ft hose reel which works perfect for airing up tires in the garage and cars in front of the garage. if i need to go any further i have a additional 50ft hose that i can hook up to.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I’ve had my maxjax for 11 years now. Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I would look into buying one of those... except that my garage isn't level. It has a definite downward slope going out the door. Seems like that would make for a bad idea, haha.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

PowerDubs said:


> I’ve had my maxjax for 11 years now. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty positive i have convinced myself that this is something i need :laugh: talked to my dad about doing the concrete work in the garage and he said it shouldnt be any sort of problem. best part is my buddy is fine with doing a payment plan where i do $500 down and min $100/month which works out great for my drifting budget :laugh: 



Stromaluski said:


> I would look into buying one of those... except that my garage isn't level. It has a definite downward slope going out the door. Seems like that would make for a bad idea, haha.


didnt even think about that. i dont think my garage is the most level thing in the world but after lifting my fair share of sketchy/heavy vehicles on bigger lifts and those vehicles not being the most level i would be to worried. unless it some sort of crazy angle


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> I would look into buying one of those... except that my garage isn't level. It has a definite downward slope going out the door. Seems like that would make for a bad idea, haha.


Check out the install documentation. It'll likely come with shims and a max shim height allowable to get it level. Most garages have slopes, and even flat ones (like mine) sometimes need a little shimming to get the columns totally plumb.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> With a 30" width, I'm limited on shelves so ended up with a plastic one (also from HD), painted the posts for some contrast and to match the toolbox, and here we are. Going to add more shelving later.


As you know, there is a lot of wasted space. Could you remove the drywall in certain areas and build recessed shelving to hold things like spray paint or other small objects? That would increase the function of the space drastically.

Also, is there anything you could store/set up behind the shelves that are there? A compressor or some such with plumbing through the wall comes to mind, but there may be other things, too.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> didnt even think about that. i dont think my garage is the most level thing in the world but after lifting my fair share of sketchy/heavy vehicles on bigger lifts and those vehicles not being the most level i would be to worried. unless it some sort of crazy angle





odj said:


> Check out the install documentation. It'll likely come with shims and a max shim height allowable to get it level. Most garages have slopes, and even flat ones (like mine) sometimes need a little shimming to get the columns totally plumb.


Mine isn't even close to level. I bet it's sloped a good 7 degrees or more. I'll have to measure when I get a chance. Either way, it's definitely more than the 3 degrees that the maxjax allows.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> my buddy offered me his old max jax mx6 lift (installed less than a year ago and maybe used 20 times) for $1500 and i am seriously tempted as i have a small garage with low ceilings but have some big jobs i want to do like dropping the driveline out of my corvair and the corvette needs the whole torque tube and trans dropped which a lift would help tremendously. he even offered to do a payment plan for me. have decided yes or no yet.
> 
> 
> and a 50ft hose reel which works perfect for airing up tires in the garage and cars in front of the garage. if i need to go any further i have a additional 50ft hose that i can hook up to.


I got mine for 1000, and it definitely is worlds better than jackstands. I have every piece of suspension currently removed from my mk2 (subframe, rear beam, etc) and 100% would not have even bothered if I was attempting it on the floor. Also I need to get around to mounting up my hose wheel so it can stop being clamped in my bench vice :laugh:




Stromaluski said:


> Mine isn't even close to level. I bet it's sloped a good 7 degrees or more. I'll have to measure when I get a chance. Either way, it's definitely more than the 3 degrees that the maxjax allows.



If the floor is thick enough, you could grind the pads under the lift flat and level, or cut out and pour new footers.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> As you know, there is a lot of wasted space. Could you remove the drywall in certain areas and build recessed shelving to hold things like spray paint or other small objects? That would increase the function of the space drastically.
> 
> Also, is there anything you could store/set up behind the shelves that are there? A compressor or some such with plumbing through the wall comes to mind, but there may be other things, too.


Not much room in the walls as there's a stairwell on the right and the bottom of my bedroom on the left. 

I'm actually gonna revert to the original setup of just having wooden shelves on brackets against the back wall as the plastic HD setup isn't very sturdy and can't handle the weight.

Then I plan on adding more shelving along the length of the nook (just on the left side) with narrow shelves for small items, then a wider wire frame one higher up for additional storage.

No outlet back there so can't place the compressor without running power which I'm trying to avoid.

Just need to get the M5 sold so I can get back to it!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I _FINALLY_ get to post in here 

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Previous owners obviously have a bunch of **** to move out, but I move in on 3/3 and am THRILLED to finally have a garage. I have grand plans in my head of building a wonder garage, but who knows when that will happen... Super excited nonetheless.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> I _FINALLY_ get to post in here
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...



psst...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DNPL2VC/ref=twister_B07KQVP9CM?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

and Valspar primer is cheap and white. It'll work until you decide what color motif.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> psst...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DNPL2VC/ref=twister_B07KQVP9CM?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
> 
> and Valspar primer is cheap and white. It'll work until you decide what color motif.


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> :thumbup::heart:


in the meantime, create yourself a free SketchUp account and get to work!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> in the meantime, create yourself a free SketchUp account and get to work!


Yeah, I found out about this on Garage Journal on Sunday, I tried to find the program on Google and was unable to. I will look deeper, right now :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> in the meantime, create yourself a free SketchUp account and get to work!


Someone should make a garage door that on the garage side is shelves. For all the little spray cans people end up collecting. Brake Cleen, WD-40, paint, primer, bug spray, Armour All, etc. I bet 99% of interior garage doors are wasted space.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> Someone should make a garage door that on the garage side is shelves. For all the little spray cans people end up collecting. Brake Cleen, WD-40, paint, primer, bug spray, Armour All, etc. I bet 99% of interior garage doors are wasted space.


I get what you are saying, but no thanks.

When I want to use one of them, I don't want to worry if the door is down or not so I can reach them.
When the door is open, everything would need to be secured to not fall and not LEAKING on my cars.
All the extra weight potential from having 100 various cans.

I have seen a number of garage door solutions for things like fishing poles, ladders, long sticks/pipes, things like oars, etc... maybe skies or snowboards would be another option... but all these things ALSO need to not fall, and not over-stress the springs and opener.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dunhamjr said:


> I get what you are saying, but no thanks.
> 
> When I want to use one of them, I don't want to worry if the door is down or not so I can reach them.
> When the door is open, everything would need to be secured to not fall and not LEAKING on my cars.
> ...


No, not the roll-up door. The door between the garage and the house.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Yeah, I found out about this on Garage Journal on Sunday, I tried to find the program on Google and was unable to. I will look deeper, right now :thumbup:


https://www.sketchup.com/

I use the free web browser version. as a matter of fact, I modeled our kitchen for an upcoming renovation, on Saturday night drinking a couple beers while watching Live PD with girlfriend. honestly, 30's are pretty enjoyable. :laugh:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> No, not the roll-up door. The door between the garage and the house.


aha... yeah that makes more sense. never know what us odd garage people will do. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> No, not the roll-up door. The door between the garage and the house.


I would think a custom set of shelving for the small section of wall on either side of the garage doors would be good for little cans of stuff like spray paint, etc. I wouldn't put anything on the entry/exit door from the garage to the house. The stuff would go flying every time you opened the door.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

does anyone here buy penetrating fluid and brake clean in bulk? trying to stock up without breaking the bank. quick looks i found stuff like this which after shipping ends up being $3.50/ea. 

https://petroleumservicecompany.com...er-12-19-ounce-case/?revpage=2#ProductReviews


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Smooremin said:


> I _FINALLY_ get to post in here
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Pre-congrats! Your lineup is gonna look good in and around there.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


Congrats.

I love that you have at least a half stall extra width on the side for a workbench, etc.

Something that I didnt pay enough attention to in my new house, while I technically have 750 sqft vs 540sqft... its a split 2 car, 1 car and doesnt have enough width for much of anything beyond parking 2 cars.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Only update for mine is that I hung some license plates. Some were from previous vehicles, some were gifts, then I purchased a few to fit the space. Probably have space for one more on this side.










Really need to tackle lighting this year but have been busy building a VR sim racing rig and working on our home office/hobby space.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

GreenandChrome said:


> No, not the roll-up door. The door between the garage and the house.


I did this in our shed. Used wire baskets and held them up with screw-in wire clips. 
I store Hornet spray, gas mix, tape measures, and gloves in them. You can slam the hell out of the door, and everything stays put.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

dunhamjr said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I love that you have at least a half stall extra width on the side for a workbench, etc.
> 
> Something that I didnt pay enough attention to in my new house, while I technically have 750 sqft vs 540sqft... its a split 2 car, 1 car and doesnt have enough width for much of anything beyond parking 2 cars.


Definitely something that I am excited about. He has so muhc **** in there so its hard for me to tell how much space there really is, but it seems to be a good amount of work space:
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

If I can, I may take the shelving on the left of this photo to try to tuck the Scirocco in there without having to put a lift in right away. But we shall see


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

You might need dollies.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> I _FINALLY_ get to post in here
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Take it from everyone who has ever had a garage ever, do the floors/walls/ceiling stuff BEFORE moving in, or else itll never get done :banghead:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> I _FINALLY_ get to post in here
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> Previous owners obviously have a bunch of **** to move out, but I move in on 3/3 and am THRILLED to finally have a garage. I have grand plans in my head of building a wonder garage, but who knows when that will happen... Super excited nonetheless.



Congratulations! Yes, yeayeayea is correct. Clean and do the floors _first_!

If you use his cabinets then get new tops on them now, too. If you want to go crazy, paint the cabinets.


Also, if you have the space and $ go ahead and build a shed to hold the stuff that you don't want to have in the garage. It will make the garage a MUCH nicer space and far more dedicated. Oh, and since it's a detached garage don't let your SO put anything in it unless it's car stuff.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> psst...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DNPL2VC/ref=twister_B07KQVP9CM?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


I'm currently working on making more storage space in my attic... and I think I'm going to have to buy some of those. Was considering wiring in more light fixtures, but those seem easier and cheaper to do. :thumbup:



freedo84gti said:


> does anyone here buy penetrating fluid and brake clean in bulk? trying to stock up without breaking the bank. quick looks i found stuff like this which after shipping ends up being $3.50/ea.
> 
> https://petroleumservicecompany.com...er-12-19-ounce-case/?revpage=2#ProductReviews


Yes, but I just get it from AutoZone. I have a friend that works there and he'll let me know whenever they're on sale (buy one, get one kinda thing), and I'll go and buy 2 dozen cans or so.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Thug lyfe?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

yeayeayea said:


> Take it from everyone who has ever had a garage ever, do the floors/walls/ceiling stuff BEFORE moving in, or else itll never get done :banghead:


:thumbup: That's the truth, I did the walls and ceilings, but not the floors....10 years later I don't want to move the $h!+ out to do them, but I need to for sure to help with floor dusti.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> I _FINALLY_ get to post in here
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Congrats dude!



steelgatorb8 said:


> Only update for mine is that I hung some license plates. Some were from previous vehicles, some were gifts, then I purchased a few to fit the space. Probably have space for one more on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:



LT1M21Stingray said:


> You might need dollies.


Worth every penny! Use mine all the time even for low cars to easily get them up a little to slide a regular jack under. Makes it easy not to have random boards to get clearance. On really low cars like a 997 GT3 I use them to get the front up to slide lift arms under and position the car.



yeayeayea said:


> Take it from everyone who has ever had a garage ever, do the floors/walls/ceiling stuff BEFORE moving in, or else itll never get done :banghead:



x2!!!

Doing the ceiling and walls first, then floors makes for a much easier life, especially when you first move in. I did the main part of the garage with the 2nd part later this year for the plan, but that requires all the cars in storage to move once the snow stops flying. Moving everything sucks especially moving multiple times.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> Yes, but I just get it from AutoZone. I have a friend that works there and he'll let me know whenever they're on sale (buy one, get one kinda thing), and I'll go and buy 2 dozen cans or so.


i had a friend who used to be a manager there. he would tell me when the discontinued oil that was in the back and was supposed to be returned to the manufacturer would go on sale for 25 cents or less a quart. uses to pick up 30-40 quarts at a time for under $10. it was awesome


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Made a bit of an update to my garage. My work expanded and blew out a small office into more warehouse space. In doing so they were throwing away some cabinets so I snagged them. Sanded and painted then and redid my garage to a more efficient work bench and way more storage.

Previously:
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

And now:
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

And I can now, in a pinch fit both cars in here if I move some things around.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Still need to redo the electrical in here and cover up a few more windows. I had to board up the 2 windows I have after someone tried to break in the garage a month or so back. Going to do window bars this spring but this will keep it more secure for now. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!! I will definitely try to figure out what I want to do before putting a bunch of **** in there. I am not sure there is much more I can do to it, but I will take a good look. Ideally, I would want to remove the ceiling on the 1.5 car side to give me more up space, with the potential of adding in a 4 post lift. But that would all depend on the depth and age of the pad the garage is on. Furthermore, you can see the post in the middle of the garage, which seemingly is supporting the drop ceiling for the storage above, I would love to get rid of that, because I think I would be able to stuff the R8 and Scirocco in there without a lift. Again, I have plans, in my head, to tear down this one and build one that is the full length of the property. I am lucky enough to have a wide lot for the city (just under 40ft) so I can, in theory build a 33ft wide garage, with 10 foot ceilings, that would give me more than enough space for a 4 post lift and tons of space left over. But that very well will be a 4-7 year thing.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Crap pic but you get the idea.

Oh yeah, and there is a 100 foot drive way too 

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr




LT1M21Stingray said:


> You might need dollies.


Thanks for the link, dick :laugh:

This is my contingency plan if the post in the middle is not removable, to maybe slide the Scirocco back in the corner.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> Made a bit of an update to my garage. My work expanded and blew out a small office into more warehouse space. In doing so they were throwing away some cabinets so I snagged them. Sanded and painted then and redid my garage to a more efficient work bench and way more storage.
> 
> Previously:
> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> ...


Looking good Nick :thumbup:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> psst...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DNPL2VC/ref=twister_B07KQVP9CM?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


I may end up doing this too. Just need to figure out how to hardwire it to the existing socket that's on a 3-way switch.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Only update for mine is that I hung some license plates. Some were from previous vehicles, some were gifts, then I purchased a few to fit the space. Probably have space for one more on this side.


:thumbup: gave me a little motivation to dig out some i have laying around and going to hang them this week.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Not much room in the walls as there's a stairwell on the right and the bottom of my bedroom on the left.
> 
> I'm actually gonna revert to the original setup of just having wooden shelves on brackets against the back wall as the plastic HD setup isn't very sturdy and can't handle the weight.
> 
> ...


I was thinking you could just cut to the studs in a couple of places and put shelves in the thickness of the walls (like a built-in medicine cabinet) and perhaps have them stick out a bit more. It wouldn't be any wider than the studs (unless you made elaborately shaped shelves to go around the studs, which would be cool, but difficult) but would afford you a bit more space where everything is very tight anyway. It would be just enough to make the trek back to the rear of that space a bit easier. It could even be trimmed out with luan and wood trim pieces to make it so that you didn't get gypsum by scraping against the edge of rough-cut drywall.

I have my compressor in what is essentially a closet, so I used a simple piece of 3/4" plywood to make a robust shelf above it so I could store a couple of bulky things out of the way. Little things like that in tight places make a world of difference.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Thanks for the link, dick :laugh:


Ah, sorry.

Here's the link.



Smooremin said:


> This is my contingency plan if the post in the middle is not removable, to maybe slide the Scirocco back in the corner.


Good. :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

What are your opinions on garage crack sealing? I want to level the floor and fill the cracks then epoxy my garage, but I am wondering what people in here have done for this and what products they use.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Ah, sorry.
> 
> Here's the link.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> What are your opinions on garage crack sealing? I want to level the floor and fill the cracks then epoxy my garage, but I am wondering what people in here have done for this and what products they use.


there are a lot better things to spend money on.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> there are a lot better things to spend money on.


????


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> ????


Diy floor epoxy isn't great, so waste of money.

Pro epoxy floor is expensive, therefore there are better places to put money in a new to you garage.

(Spoken by someone who paid a pro to put down a multiple coat epoxy do broadcast chip floor.)

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> I am lucky enough to have a wide lot for the city (just under 40ft) so I can, in theory build a 33ft wide garage, with 10 foot ceilings, that would give me more than enough space for a 4 post lift and tons of space left over. But that very well will be a 4-7 year thing.


Rent out the R8 to pay for the loan to do it now!
*octothorpe*Nike
*octothorpe*JustDoIt


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

5x7m (16x23ft) man cave in progress. Hopefully more like a "man panoramic vista", as I'm putting 5m of glass sliding doors in the wall towards my house (picture taken from attic of my house). 

Need to order materials for walls+roof. Hoping to finish some time before summer.


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Aug 13, 2000)

That is very cool, reminds me of one I saw very similar to that in Austin, TX. Having the doors on the side allowed it to be used in connection with the backyard, as if it was extra covered patio space.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

mtb_jeremy said:


> That is very cool, reminds me of one I saw very similar to that in Austin, TX. Having the doors on the side allowed it to be used in connection with the backyard, as if it was extra covered patio space.


While that's certainly part of it, the main attraction is that I'll be able to stand in my living room and look out at my cars


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> What are your opinions on garage crack sealing? I want to level the floor and fill the cracks then epoxy my garage, but I am wondering what people in here have done for this and what products they use.


Using a self-leveling compound is great for filling cracks, the only caution is that you need to make sure that whatever cracked the floor in the first place is fixed prior to doing this. Otherwise, you'll have the same problem with cracking again.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got my garage setup. Only a two car, but it doesn't compete with daily drivers for space or other storage uses (have a separate backyard shed now). Lofted ceilings for a lift (looking to get a 4-post this summer) with a high-lift garage door, 240v outlets. Air compressor is in the shed with lines run to ceiling mounted hose reel. Flooring is a racedeck knockoff, but seems to work well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Archaeopteryx said:


> While that's certainly part of it, the main attraction is that I'll be able to stand in my living room and look out at my cars


Win!


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

B3passatBMX said:


> And I can now, in a pinch fit both cars in here if I move some things around.
> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


There was a time a couple years ago where my garage looked similar


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Check another one for ‘not painting before moving in’ - I don’t think I posted my new garage in here. It’s small, but I have a giant workshop in the basement, so it works.










Even better since I’ve kicked the atlas out to the driveway where it belongs.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> Check another one for ‘not painting before moving in’ - I don’t think I posted my new garage in here. It’s small, but I have a giant workshop in the basement, so it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you have a stripper pole. McMike needs to bring his driveway gatherings to your place.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:heart: that color. ^^


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> At least you have a stripper pole. McMike needs to bring his driveway gatherings to your place.


Nah. He’s got the fun neighborhood (and the better garage).


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


so I thought these led bulbs were amazing. couple friend suggested these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PG3RLH7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and its now even brighter in the garage during the daytime let alone at night. can see on every side of the car im working on and my tool box without using a flashlight. not the most OCD friendly set up but works so good. 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Had another liftmaster 8500 lose it's mind after a power outage this weekend. I do like them but they the don't exactly have a stellar reliability record with me.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> so I thought these led bulbs were amazing. couple friend suggested these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PG3RLH7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and its now even brighter in the garage during the daytime let alone at night. can see on every side of the car im working on and my tool box without using a flashlight. not the most OCD friendly set up but works so good.
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


GAH! WTH man... I am not generally OCD but this ceiling light install is nutso.

Was there really no way to install these in another way to at LEAST make them all square to the room/walls/etc?

If its about mounting points... get some 1x wood, mount THAT to the ceiling with whatever span you need to hit joist AND fixture mount points then mount the light fixtures to those.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:

* WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *

Particularly here in the Southwest desert where nobody has basements or attics, the garage becomes the defacto storage.

Examples of what I am talking about:

1) Christmas lights;

2) Holiday Decorations;

3) Bikes;

4) Camping/Outdoor Equipment;

5) Paint/extra flooring/etc.;

6) Kids outside toys;

7) Garbage cans;

8) Hoses/garden stuff;

9) etc...


Some of you guys have like two cars, a work bench, a couch and a TV in your garage. And that's it. WHERE IS ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF FFS?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Some of you guys have like two cars, a work bench, a couch and a TV in your garage. And that's it. WHERE IS ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF FFS?


You know you can buy or build shelving that hangs from the ceiling, right?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> ...


Build a shed. Use the shed. The garage is for project cars. Period. :sly:


:laugh:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> Particularly here in the Southwest desert where nobody has basements or attics, the garage becomes the defacto storage.
> ...


In our new house I have this issue. We used to have attic space with 2x4's laid down that gave us like 400sqft of storage AND we had a basement space that was another 450 sqft of storage, PLUS a 540sqft garage.

Now I have 2 garages totally 750 sqft, BUT do not have attic or basement storage.

One of the other things that having actually less "shop" space is going to force is for me to weed out things that I have held onto just because I had the space to do so... we really went from having about 1400sqft of storage options to about half that.



So the current plan is:
My garages thankfully have 10ft ceilings, so I have go fairly tall or drop from the ceiling fairly low to expand usable storage space.

I am planning out building wood ceiling racks, workbenches, storage racks, and even high mounted wall racks for tires/wheels. 
I am planning to put up all our spare tires up on high wall mounted racks. Sucks to take wheels up and down ladders, but its going to be a 2-3 times per year thing max.

Also, we have a small 7x7 outdoor shed, so once we get some of the major re-arranging done that space will be used for non-"perishable" type storage. AKA things that can rot, or be easily damaged by moisture/humidity.
Yard tools, soil, gardening items... outdoor/summer toys, extra bikes and such even maybe.

Another space that I am less likely to utilize BUT it is an option is that we have an upstairs bonus room that has main area of about 15x15 then an offshoot that is about 11x11, where we could easily put up about 11ft wide x 9ft high worth of shelving, then using some at least moderately attractive storage totes wouldn't be a terrible option for things that we would want out of the garage but not able to be outside... extra textiles, pictures, keepsakes, various holiday decorations, etc.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> ...


no basement in FL (really miss it) and sizeable house with zero storage. I do have an office downstairs we converted to a storage room w/freezer and a couple of metal racks. (made 5th bedroom office) 3rd garage bay is workout rack/treadmill, workbench, tool chest, above that space is small attic for whatever junk(xmas, generators, etc). bikes hang. have a lot of outdoor storage bins for kids junk which all come inside during a hurricane. :thumbup:

insulated that and plywood









keep all the power tools locked up above(have 8), also a large metal rack on the side for table saw, mitres, hurricane shutters, and a large metal storage for paints, chemicals


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *


I'm lucky I have a 10' ceiling. I have hanging shelves (4) that hold big christmas stuff. I've built shelves on the wall that hold most everything else - coolers, household stuff, seasonal decorations, old softball gear, and all our camping s**t. 

We have space under the stairs that our christmas & winter decorations go. I've been purging a little bit at a time, and getting my wife on board is a slow go.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> so I thought these led bulbs were amazing. couple friend suggested these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PG3RLH7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and its now even brighter in the garage during the daytime let alone at night. can see on every side of the car im working on and my tool box without using a flashlight. not the most OCD friendly set up but works so good.
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Nice. Did you go with the 5000K or 6500K temp?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

dunhamjr said:


> GAH! WTH man... I am not generally OCD but this ceiling light install is nutso.
> 
> Was there really no way to install these in another way to at LEAST make them all square to the room/walls/etc?
> 
> If its about mounting points... get some 1x wood, mount THAT to the ceiling with whatever span you need to hit joist AND fixture mount points then mount the light fixtures to those.


:laugh: its set up this way to get the maximum useable lighting possible. I would have like to do a cleaner install but I am very limited on outlets (only 2 in the garage and they are for the garage doors) so everything is ran off extension cords. the closest useable power source was behind the tv so thats where I had to start. im not looking up when im in the garage so it does not bother me in the slightest. :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> ...


shed, attic and downstairs hallway. having no kids/camping equipment/garden helps. and trash cans stay outside where I cant smell them.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> Nice. Did you go with the 5000K or 6500K temp?


5000k. plenty bright but not so bright that it blinds you if you have low ceilings like me


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> ...


Is this a trick question? That’s why I built a house with 2400 sqft of garage space. 

This is part of that space.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

rs4-380 said:


> Had another liftmaster 8500 lose it's mind after a power outage this weekend. I do like them but they the don't exactly have a stellar reliability record with me.


Desktop worthy :heart::thumbup:

(you have to have some updates for your blog now too  )


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Is this a trick question? That’s why I built a house with 2400 sqft of garage space.
> 
> This is part of that space.


That's a fantastic garage. :thumbup:

Post was definitely worth $1.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

2400 sq/ft of garage is living the dream, and being attached is the best part :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm at a loss. I want a lift, but I have 8.5" ceilings. I am trying to determine if it will be cheaper/more worth it to build a shop next to my garage or go through the rigamoral of getting my current garage trusses re-engineered at least on one side to allow for a lift. 

I know I have seen a lot of people that use the Max Jax, but I just don't trust a 2 post lift with no connection between them...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

JMURiz said:


> 2400 sq/ft of garage is living the dream, and being attached is the best part


If we count hawcs garage then anyone with a fenced in yard has a massive garage.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> ?


The 10’x25’ secret storage room...back there ==>


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The 10’x25’ secret storage room...back there ==>


Secret is out!

Even with the two car garage we had in our old house we had plenty of room for two full size vehicles. 

Our secret was the storage shed in the backyard. :laugh:

With that being said, we did have solid storage in the garage so that was super helpful.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

SchnellFowVay said:


> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *


other outbuildings. My property has an excess of structures. 




> 6) Kids outside toys;


As much as I try to avoid it, these do creep into the garage over the summer.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I do the minimum amount of yard work, so the mower, weed eater, and garden tools are in the shed in the backyard. otherwise, I put some storage racks in the basement to store boxes and such. the basement utility room houses the ladders (4' and 6'), and bikes.











the garage does have paint and a kayak, but hoping the next place we buy will be a 3+ garage where ladders and kayaks will be ceiling hung. I also have a Thule ski box, but it's in my mom's garage 3 hours away.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

SchnellFowVay said:


> So I asked this WAY earlier on this thread (years ago), but I am going to ask it again:
> 
> * WHere do some of you people store all of your stuff? *
> 
> ...


I have that problem with all our holiday decorations. Going to order this next month. https://www.amazon.com/Overhead-Tot...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=P5W7SJZTQF655TPMTVZR

I have a two car garage with an extra 4 feet depth, so that helps with firing in a workbench and the bikes and other large crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

I was lucky that my house came with a 14' X 14' shed. Yard stuff goes in there. House stuff in basement. Even helping my best friend out by letting him store stuff in the basement too.

Garage, I went from a 1 stall 14' x 23' , to 2 stall. 28' x 23' deep. House is on an angle on lot and had to get a zoning variance to extend it. Plenty wide, just wish it were about 3 ft deeper.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

In the latest update on my garage, my wife wanted to use one parking space for our exercise equipment, so now she’s in there every day with me (which I don’t mind at all). Still a man cave? Maybe. And maybe it was just her passive-aggressive way of asking me not to buy another car after I sold the 930.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Obviously not mine but thought TCL would appreciate the parquetry in this Japanese workshop.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> In the latest update on my garage, my wife wanted to use one parking space for our exercise equipment, so now she’s in there every day with me (which I don’t mind at all). Still a man cave? Maybe. And maybe it was just her passive-aggressive way of asking me not to buy another car after I sold the 930.


Tell your wife sorry, but you do need one more car. ROYGBIV. You’ve got it covered up to the IV. We’ll let is slide with one purple car. Or you could wrap one of the silver cars. :beer:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

2 doors said:


> Tell your wife sorry, but you do need one more car. ROYGBIV. You’ve got it covered up to the IV. We’ll let is slide with one purple car. Or you could wrap one of the silver cars. :beer:


While I would love to fill out the Skittles rainbow collection, I’ve never liked purple on any car. Except maybe a 1970 Cuda in Plum Crazy, with white interior.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Except maybe a 1970 Cuda in Plum Crazy, with white interior.


Sounds like a plan. But get a convertible. Because, why not.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Smooremin said:


> Sounds like a plan. But get a convertible. Because, why not.


Well, because the hardtop coupe Cuda profile and body lines are some of the best of the latter muscle-car era. The convertible is nice, but loses those great lines. That’s just my own preference, of course.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Sounds like a plan. But get a convertible. Because, why not.


Why not?

Nothing wrong with Plum Crazy Purple + convertible.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, because the hardtop coupe Cuda profile and body lines are some of the best of the latter muscle-car era. The convertible is nice, but loses those great lines. That’s just my own preference, of course.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Except maybe a 1970 Cuda in Plum Crazy, with white interior.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> In the latest update on my garage, my wife wanted to use one parking space for our exercise equipment, so now she’s in there every day with me (which I don’t mind at all). Still a man cave? Maybe. And maybe it was just her passive-aggressive way of asking me not to buy another car after I sold the 930.


You and your wife should do the Peloton commercial next Xmas


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

what would you guys suggest for heat in my garage. i cant use anything that produces much fumes as the way my house is set up is it as all garage on the first floor along with a stair well and then bedroom/living room/bathroom etc upstairs directly above the garage. ive been looking at something like this as i have natural gas already hooked up in my house but i have no idea if this is something that will cause a bunch of fumes or if its something i can blow a vent hole in the side of the garage and vent outside. i would hook it to a thermostat to try and maintain a temp in the winter that would help with pipes freezing from the cold garage and probably help with the huge temp difference from the living room where the house tstat is to the bedroom that is completely above the garage and can be way cooler than the rest of the house. im open to any other suggestion too. the garage needs new concrete eventually and we have talked about a heated floor but thats not for a couple years

https://www.landmsupply.com/mr-heat...MIlpLi2OXW5wIVEhgMCh3Y5A_QEAQYECABEgJw1vD_BwE


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it insulated? 
What about a mini split? Then it can be cooler in the summer as well.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Is it insulated?
> What about a mini split? Then it can be cooler in the summer as well.


the ceiling has some installation but it was poorly done and needs replacing. due to the cracked and sunken garage floor neither garage door fully seals on the bottom or the top. minisplits seemed so expensive that i have never really looked into them much. the right side of the garage above the shelving is where all my bathroom pipes are at

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

My dad has one of those (same style), he also had gas to the house and then eventually had the garage insulated and the heater put in . Exhaust/vent pipe runs thru the closest wall. Usually keeps the temp around 50, turns it up if we work in the garage.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cleaned up. Need to get rid of some trash before I can spray it down and then I might try to get some leveling concrete and crack filler. I need to take care of the wall management of tools because that's also bad... it was done by the previous owner's husband who unfortunately died.










****ty pano


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

PanoramaLife said:


> Arms for what?


Doing mini splits.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Is it insulated?
> What about a mini split? Then it can be cooler in the summer as well.


i think we are gonna look into a mini split now. the all concrete garage it doesnt get blazing hot in the summer but it be nice to kick down the humidity a lot with the AC.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Is this a trick question? That’s why I built a house with *2400 sqft of garage space.*


Holy Moly! Is that like 1st floor garage, 2nd floor house kinda thing?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Is this a trick question? That’s why I built a house with 2400 sqft of garage space.
> 
> This is part of that space.



Plenty of space for activities!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDeckMan said:


> Plenty of space for activities!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

(Deleted)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


>





Dave_Car_Guy said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no idea why my post repeated several times. I posted once.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


>


I think you are stuck on repeat Dave! Case of the Mondays?!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Cleaned up. Need to get rid of some trash before I can spray it down and then I might try to get some leveling concrete and crack filler. I need to take care of the wall management of tools because that's also bad... it was done by the previous owner's husband who unfortunately died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this was the before:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow that is a great improvement!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

So I wasnt sure where to put this, so based on below, I figured this was the best spot for now..



n0rdicalex. said:


> in the meantime, create yourself a free SketchUp account and get to work!





Smooremin said:


> I have grand plans in my head of building a wonder garage, but who knows when that will happen... Super excited nonetheless.



Gave it my first real shot tonight. Man that was a bit difficult for me to figure out how to build/design/work sketch up. But I think its not too bad for my first time really doing it...
Screen Shot 2020-02-17 at 11.27.14 by smooremin, on Flickr
Love that there are so many models to choose from. Obviously had to make sure it was all accurate, you know for science purposes :laugh:

But that is basically, in an ideal world, would build mine out to be. The stairs going to nowhere would be built into the existing deck to extend the space, to the rooftop deck. I am sure this is a few years down the road for me but it sure is fun to play around with :thumbup:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Obviously had to make sure it was all accurate, you know for science purposes


Nice. 

Looks like you need to inflate your front right tire on the R8 though.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> But that is basically, in an ideal world, would build mine out to be. The stairs going to nowhere would be built into the existing deck to extend the space, to the rooftop deck. I am sure this is a few years down the road for me but it sure is fun to play around with :thumbup:


nice - girlfriend's brother built a deck above their garage in Logan Square. the stairs come up the side and they have a nice space up there for hanging out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Gave it my first real shot tonight. Man that was a bit difficult for me to figure out how to build/design/work sketch up. But I think its not too bad for my first time really doing it...


I see you successfully attended the VigZX School Of Modern Design! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Speaking of plans/renderings. Here is the finalized render of my shop:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Speaking of plans/renderings. Here is the finalized render of my shop:



That looks good, but "render" is a verb. That's a render_ing_. :beer: [/petpeeve]


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> That looks good, but "render" is a verb. That's a render_ing_. :beer: [/petpeeve]


That’s why we get along, because grammar matters. ;-) Just like commas. 

“Let’s eat, Grandma!”
“Let’s eat Grandma!”


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Speaking of plans/renderings. Here is the finalized render of my shop:


Land looks awfully flat.

0/10 no thanks.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> That looks good, but "render" is a verb. That's a render_ing_. :beer: [/petpeeve]


The final action. The final render.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I see you successfully attended the VigZX School Of Modern Design! :thumbup::beer:


beat me to it :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Looks good, Brandon!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Some of you guys have like two cars, a work bench, a couch and a TV in your garage. And that's it. WHERE IS ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF FFS?


All our stuff is in the single attached garage, otherwise known as the bike garage. The two car out back is for cars. :beer:

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Land looks awfully flat.
> 
> 0/10 no thanks.


A little bit of site-prep goes a long way.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Metallitubby said:


> The final action. The final render.


At the risk of being “that guy”, you’re still mis-using it. You don’t put an adjective (final) in front of a verb, only in front of a noun. The “final rendering” is still correct. You wouldn’t say “the final eat”, you’d say “the final meal”. If you say “my final run”, the word run is a noun in that case. But run, the noun, is the same as run, the verb. That isn’t the case here. Any time you take an action (verb) and modify it with an adjective, you turn that action verb into a noun. The final drive, the final speech, the last birth... they all take the noun form of their action verb. 

I am now officially “ that guy”. Sorry. Mom was an English teacher.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I am now officially “ that guy”. Sorry. Mom was an English teacher.


That's what the smiley face was for Dave.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> A little bit of site-prep goes a long way.


Planning some mountains?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Planning some mountains?


If budget allows. We may add some hardwoods as well.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Speaking of plans/renderings. Here is the finalized render of my shop:


where's the still go? how many rocking chairs can fit on the back porch? :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> At the risk of being “that guy”, you’re still mis-using it. You don’t put an adjective (final) in front of a verb, only in front of a noun. The “final rendering” is still correct. You wouldn’t say “the final eat”, you’d say “the final meal”. If you say “my final run”, the word run is a noun in that case. But run, the noun, is the same as run, the verb. That isn’t the case here. Any time you take an action (verb) and modify it with an adjective, you turn that action verb into a noun. The final drive, the final speech, the last birth... they all take the noun form of their action verb.
> 
> I am now officially “ that guy”. Sorry. Mom was an English teacher.


the final countdown.

reported.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

GreenandChrome said:


> the final countdown.
> 
> reported.


A “countdown” is a noun. Thanks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> If budget allows. We may add some hardwoods as well.


For woodball?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GreenandChrome said:


> how many rocking chairs can fit on the back porch? :laugh:


One Kubota B series tractor fits alongside my waste oil and air compressor


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> A “countdown” is a noun. Thanks.


Count Daun. Should be two words. Thanks.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Wanted to ad some music to my garage as I got tired of bringing my bluetooth speaker out all the time. I've had some house speakers sitting out here for awhile and figured I could use them but needed some sort of receiver or an amp. I originally wanted to hardwire an old Alpine headunit but got bored with the idea that so I hoped on Amazon and found this super simple little 20W receiver. It's got 2 speaker inputs, volume, treble and bass and a simple AUX input in the back. It's tiny, sounds good and is exactly what I was wanting and was only $24 :beer::beer:

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Runs an old pair of Harms Labs speakers.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Forgot about this amazing thread. Posting up my current project. Moved in three months ago


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Man I wish my garage was that big


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wow


:thumbup: Thanks man



absoluteczech said:


> Man I wish my garage was that big


Yes this space was certainly a dream come true for me. 29 feet deep by 35 feet wide. Thankfully the rest of the house was nice already which helped solidify the decision for my wife. Looked like this on possession day


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

Slverjet said:


> Forgot about this amazing thread. Posting up my current project. Moved in three months ago



Oh hey, it's Louis. :laugh::wave:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Slverjet said:


> Forgot about this amazing thread. Posting up my current project. Moved in three months ago


Gah, that looks great!
Jealous.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Slverjet said:


> :thumbup: Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this space was certainly a dream come true for me. 29 feet deep by 35 feet wide. Thankfully the rest of the house was nice already which helped solidify the decision for my wife. Looked like this on possession day


Great work!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Goals! Well done :thumbup:



Slverjet said:


>


best colour :heart:



Slverjet said:


>


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

OneSloVW said:


> Oh hey, it's Louis. :laugh::wave:


Hey dude!



dunhamjr said:


> Gah, that looks great!
> Jealous.


Thanks!



absoluteczech said:


> Great work!


Appreciate it!



goran.gli said:


> Goals! Well done :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> best colour :heart:



Misano red for the win.


----------



## Wert842 (Jan 5, 2020)

Slverjet said:


> Forgot about this amazing thread. Posting up my current project. Moved in three months ago


That thing is insane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Wert842 said:


> That thing is insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks man.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages? 

this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about, haha.

Mine looks about like that these days....it's amazing how much space it takes up when you take a small car apart. My tiny 914 takes up a LOT of space when disassembled.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


Truly a man cave... because many women wouldn’t set foot in there.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

cockerpunk said:


> i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


Which explains pissing in the milk jugs.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> Which explains pissing in the milk jugs.


oh its a where's waldo of strangeness for sure.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Taking pride in being a slob isn't exactly virtuous, dude.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Taking pride in being a slob isn't exactly virtuous, dude.


Get ready for 19 pages of justifications.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Taking pride in being a slob isn't exactly virtuous, dude.


got too much **** to do to worry about it. off road car project, the new NB coming up to spec (flush it all, detailed, timing belt/waterpump/clutch, lots of little things), and maintaining whatever i break every week on the ice racing miata (this year thats 2 undertrays, reattaching both fenders, powersteering issues, and rebuilding a tire) . in 2 or 3 weeks ill start prepping the race car, which this year thankfully doesnt include motor removal, tow vehicle fluid changes .... it never ends.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Slverjet said:


> Forgot about this amazing thread. Posting up my current project. Moved in three months ago



Incredible work - what is the brand / model of the shelf hanging system you installed?


----------



## the_paddock (Mar 29, 2019)

cockerpunk said:


> maintaining whatever i break every week on the ice racing miata


What class do you run in? Why are there never any numbers on your car when you post pictures of it? Where are the results? Did you win?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Which explains pissing in the milk jugs.


Done in one sitting.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


I'm building an engine, it sort of feels like surgery. But you do really want a clean environment for that. 

My garage used to be almost that messy before I moved and organized. When you are trying to reassemble an entire car, that level of disorganization adds a serious amount of time. I really don't want to spend 1/2 hour looking for a bracket.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Truly a man cave... because many women wouldn’t set foot in there.


I've always tried to keep our raceshops as clean as they can be. While we'd never be confused with a Penske or SHR or HMS, our shops were kept neat and tidy. It shows a focus to excellence that few racers have. When the work was done for the day, it was about 10-15 minutes of broom time for everyone.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I'm building an engine, it sort of feels like surgery. But you do really want a clean environment for that.
> 
> My garage used to be almost that messy before I moved an organized. But when you are trying to reassemble an entire car, that level of disorganization adds a serious amount of time. I really don't want to spend 1/2 hour looking for a bracket.


the bracket is in the MJB coffee can over there.

:laugh:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> Incredible work - what is the brand / model of the shelf hanging system you installed?


Appreciate it! They are the Husky Track Wall systems sourced from Home Depot. Great product that i've now used in two garages. I have 4, 8'x4' systems and 1, 4'x4' system, and another chopped up that i used on each side of the center garage door.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Slverjet said:


> Appreciate it! They are the Husky Track Wall systems sourced from Home Depot. Great product that i've now used in two garages. I have 4, 8'x4' systems and 1, 4'x4' system, and another chopped up that i used on each side of the center garage door.


Do you have any floor drains under the RaceDeck Flow? Or are you just letting any drip water evaporate?


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Do you have any floor drains under the RaceDeck Flow? Or are you just letting any drip water evaporate?


In my last three garages using RaceDeck FreeFlow tiles I've sealed the floor and simply relied on the pitch of the floor which moves the water out the door.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

How is it working with jack stands on racedesk tiles? Also if you drop something between them, can you easily pop 1 tile out to retrieve it?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

absoluteczech said:


> How is it working with jack stands on racedesk tiles? Also if you drop something between them, can you easily pop 1 tile out to retrieve it?


Racedeck works fine with jack stands, but you should put something under them if you don't have the kind with big round feet to avoid leaving marks. Popping out a single tile isn't too bad- takes me a minute or two to get one out, but anything that would fall between them would have to be REALLY small. Maybe one of those microscopic screws they use in smartphones would go through.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Nealric said:


> Racedeck works fine with jack stands, but you should put something under them if you don't have the kind with big round feet to avoid leaving marks. Popping out a single tile isn't too bad- takes me a minute or two to get one out, but anything that would fall between them would have to be REALLY small. Maybe one of those microscopic screws they use in smartphones would go through.


:thumbup: Thanks, I wasnt sure how big the openings are on them, like if a nut or washer can fall between them.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> How is it working with jack stands on racedesk tiles? Also if you drop something between them, can you easily pop 1 tile out to retrieve it?


As mentioned by Nealric, just need to use flat based stands. 

Quickest pic i can find would be this one..




Nealric said:


> Racedeck works fine with jack stands, but you should put something under them if you don't have the kind with big round feet to avoid leaving marks. Popping out a single tile isn't too bad- takes me a minute or two to get one out, but anything that would fall between them would have to be REALLY small. Maybe one of those microscopic screws they use in smartphones would go through.


Exactly. I just use a magnet to grab any screw / washer.


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

I went the quick jack route because of the tiles. It works great but don't use it very often. 


far by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

what all y'all's house looks like when you're taking pics of your garage:










:laugh:


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

You guys are really making me want to go the racedeck route in my garage vs epoxy on the floor.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

B3passatBMX said:


> You guys are really making me want to go the racedeck route in my garage vs epoxy on the floor.


It has a lot of advantages. Looks better (IMO), minimal prep work (you don't even have to completely empty your garage if you do it in sections), and damage is easily fixed by replacing tiles. Cost is higher than DIY epoxy, but less than a pro job. Be aware that getting the edge right can be a bit tricky if you are doing a wall-to-wall job- a sliding compound miter saw with a fine blade is super helpful. 

I actually used a product called "garagetrac" It's physically interchangeable with racedeck, but the solid tiles are about 30% cheaper per tile and I prefer the pattern. You do have to consider solid vs "free flow" style. The free flow makes more sense for daily drivers where a wet/snowy car will be going in and out. I went solid because I don't park daily drivers in the garage and don't want stuff falling between the tiles.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Nealric said:


> don't want stuff falling between the tiles.


I was going to say what happens after a few months of broken leafs, rain, etc. Do you just see it filling up the tiles? Or is it requires to take them apart, sweep and snap them back?

How are these tiles on bare feet?


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

B3passatBMX said:


> You guys are really making me want to go the racedeck route in my garage vs epoxy on the floor.


I only went w/ tiles after the armorpoxy underneath started to yellow after 2yrs. I have too much into the flooring :banghead:


That said, it all comes down to how you use the space.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> I was going to say what happens after a few months of broken leafs, rain, etc. Do you just see it filling up the tiles? Or is it requires to take them apart, sweep and snap them back?
> 
> How are these tiles on bare feet?


shop vac.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

absoluteczech said:


> I was going to say what happens after a few months of broken leafs, rain, etc. Do you just see it filling up the tiles? Or is it requires to take them apart, sweep and snap them back?
> 
> How are these tiles on bare feet?


I'm not using the "Free flow" tiles with openings in the tile. There's only a very small seam where the tiles connect that isn't big enough for anything to get in them. They feel like plastic on the feet no problem if that's what you want- though I'm not in a habit of walking around barefoot in the garage.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> shop vac.





Nealric said:


> I'm not using the "Free flow" tiles with openings in the tile. There's only a very small seam where the tiles connect that isn't big enough for anything to get in them. They feel like plastic on the feet no problem if that's what you want- though I'm not in a habit of walking around barefoot in the garage.


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nealric said:


> I'm not using the "Free flow" tiles with openings in the tile. There's only a very small seam where the tiles connect that isn't big enough for anything to get in them. They feel like plastic on the feet no problem if that's what you want- though I'm not in a habit of walking around barefoot in the garage.


And I guess if you end up spilling oil if you accidentally knock over a bottle, you can soak most of it up just like on concrete, but will have to live with a stained seam between the tiles. Or replace it if you really wanted to, right?


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Do you have any floor drains under the RaceDeck Flow? Or are you just letting any drip water evaporate?


I wish i had floor drains hahaha. Pad is sealed and water follows the pitch of the floor out the door.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Do you have any floor drains under the RaceDeck Flow? Or are you just letting any drip water evaporate?


you silly man. you really think those cars go out in the wet?! Inconceivable! 

:laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> And I guess if you end up spilling oil if you accidentally knock over a bottle, you can soak most of it up just like on concrete, but will have to live with a stained seam between the tiles. Or replace it if you really wanted to, right?


Most of the fluid will stay on top of the tiles. If you have a bad spill such that fluid gets between them, you can pull up the tiles in the affected areas. You can't see the floor through the seams. I just put down cardboard under the area if I plan on working with fluids (oil/brake/coolant).


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Slverjet said:


>





nc_detail_garage said:


> far by Larry Bishop, on Flickr


I'm weighing options between this and epoxy coating....

question: how do y'all like these tiles? sure they look great, and are easy to replace/remove. but what about dropping nuts/bolts, fluids (oil, beer, coolant, etc)? and, my garage always seems to have a few wolf spiders running around in it. I assume they'd just stay under the tiles and multiply happily w/o fear of my shoe?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> what all y'all's house looks like when you're taking pics of your garage:
> 
> :laugh:


Nice! Mine looked nice until I decided to work on the house (get it ready for baby etc. 5+ years ago) and now it looks like a bomb went off...house stuff, kid stuff and a car taken apart for restoration. Hopefully I get it back to looking good in then next year or so.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

col.mustard said:


> I'm weighing options between this and epoxy coating....
> 
> question: how do y'all like these tiles? sure they look great, and are easy to replace/remove. but what about dropping nuts/bolts, fluids (oil, beer, coolant, etc)? and, my garage always seems to have a few wolf spiders running around in it. I assume they'd just stay under the tiles and multiply happily w/o fear of my shoe?


Reposting with my garage tiles to visually show why dropping nuts/bolts isn't an issue if you aren't using the free flow: 










The seams are way too small for objects to fall through- .25mm tops. Liquids will trickle through if a lot is spilled, but something viscous like oil would take a long time to seep through. You'd need to spill a lot to merit pulling up tiles. Spiders and insects can't really get under it because there is no void between the edge of the tile and the concrete.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Serious question for those of you with the wall/hanging systems:

Is it feasible to use these panels as a wall-paneling system _instead_ of drywall at "operating man-heights" if that makes any sense? Do these panel systems require a backing or can they be installed as a wall?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> Serious question for those of you with the wall/hanging systems:
> 
> Is it feasible to use these panels as a wall-paneling system _instead_ of drywall at "operating man-heights" if that makes any sense? Do these panel systems require a backing or can they be installed as a wall?


I have PVC slatwall ("proslat" brand) installed instead of drywall on 2 of 3 walls (others just have pegboard). You can screw it right into the studs. It's better than pegboard in that it has more weight capacity. One 4x4 panel has two bikes hanging from it (for example). 

Only downside is it's a bit of a PITA to install. Each panel requires ~25 fasteners and there is a lot of fiddling with getting everything straight and level. Took me about 3 hours to install the first 4x4 panel and about an hour and a half per panel thereafter. I also had to add some framing because the edges must be up against a stud, so if the studs are not at the exact edge, you will need to add some.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I have PVC slatwall ("proslat" brand) installed instead of drywall on 2 of 3 walls (others just have pegboard). You can screw it right into the studs. It's better than pegboard in that it has more weight capacity. One 4x4 panel has two bikes hanging from it (for example).
> 
> Only downside is it's a bit of a PITA to install. Each panel requires ~25 fasteners and there is a lot of fiddling with getting everything straight and level. Took me about 3 hours to install the first 4x4 panel and about an hour and a half per panel thereafter. I also had to add some framing because the edges must be up against a stud, so if the studs are not at the exact edge, you will need to add some.


This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. I'll do OSB or plywood up to about chair-rail height, and now I'd like to do these wall hanging system panels up to about 8ft high. I don't want drywall at all, and I don't like the unfinished texture of painted OSB for everything. This looks like a nice direction that I'm sure isn't cheap.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. I'll do OSB or plywood up to about chair-rail height, and now I'd like to do these wall hanging system panels up to about 8ft high. I don't want drywall at all, and I don't like the unfinished texture of painted OSB for everything. This looks like a nice direction that I'm sure isn't cheap.


You can see from my photo I used corrugated metal up to waist height. It's super quick and easy to install and comes in 2x8 panels. Quicker/easier than OSB/Plywood. The proslat panels are about $150 for a 4x8 panel, though I did 4x4 panels to make it a bit easier to install for one person (you'd really need a helper for 4x8 I think). I also spent around $150 on hooks, hangers, shelves, etc. So yeah, not super cheap, but a lot cheaper than the wall hanging systems they sell at Home Depot.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

hey, I mow my grass! 

to be fair, when I was redoing my garage, I had ~20 1-gallon paint cans drying in the lawn on the side of the house and had some stacked lumber I was trying to get rid of. it definitely looked rough, but that's all gone now. 



GreenandChrome said:


> what all y'all's house looks like when you're taking pics of your garage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nealric said:


> Most of the fluid will stay on top of the tiles. If you have a bad spill such that fluid gets between them, you can pull up the tiles in the affected areas. You can't see the floor through the seams. I just put down cardboard under the area if I plan on working with fluids (oil/brake/coolant).


Makes sense, thanks.

Just realized the other benefit of tiles over epoxy is you can take them with you to the new garage if you move.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> You can see from my photo I used corrugated metal up to waist height.


Ahhh, I see it now. That's another option I hadn't thought about. That looks really good too. 

Thanks!


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Soooo, it doesn’t exist yet. Have to remove the existing crumbling single carhole in spring. 








Technically, everything will fit 🙃


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.



You're going to twist your ankle in there. :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


That looks more like a junk yard than a garage


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Yesterday the weather was nice, so I pulled the cars out and power washed the garage floor.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

ice4life said:


> That looks more like a junk yard than a garage



With a bit of "truck stop" thrown in with the gallon jugs. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


I mean, yeah, I understand we are talking about garages here.
Generally 'working garages' end up being a place dirty, messy, greasy... things happen.

But good god damn that space is disgusting.
I have worked in spaces like this many times. It's absolutely possible. But not any form of what I would say is truly enjoyable.

Having an organized, clean, well lit place to do your work is amazing.
So much more efficient to be able to move around without kicking 13 fenders. So much easier to move tool chests, work tables, route cords/hoses, roll jacks around, etc... if you aren't tripping over literal garbage in all directions.

I equate this to a mechanic who takes care of their tools. They are all functional. They are all cleaned. They are stored in their 'home' so that when you need it, you know exactly where to look. The garage is a tool as well.

That garage is the equivalent of storing your tools in a garbage can full of waste oil and grease... that someone then moved and put behind the outhouse, so now you have to go searching through crap anytime you need a different tool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> You're going to twist your ankle in there. :laugh:


No worries. Dude has really strong ankles because so much heel & toe shifting.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

cockerpunk said:


>





> Adults should get one dose of the tetanus and diphtheria (Td) vaccine every 10 years.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

dan of montana said:


> Yesterday the weather was nice, so I pulled the cars out and power washed the garage floor.


Bro, do you even ski? :laugh:

Awesome view!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dem skiis. :heart:

makes me sad to see mine in the utility room. my closest "mountain" is Perfect North Slopes, with a whopping 400' vertical. :laugh:



dan of montana said:


> Yesterday the weather was nice, so I pulled the cars out and power washed the garage floor.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

kiznarsh said:


> Bro, do you even ski? :laugh:
> 
> Awesome view!


Haha, thanks.




n0rdicalex. said:


> dem skiis. :heart:
> 
> makes me sad to see mine in the utility room. my closest "mountain" is Perfect North Slopes, with a whopping 400' vertical. :laugh:


Ahhhh yeah. A bit over 4000’ vert here. But life is short and almost any day on the hill is a good one - get those skis out of the closet!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Did some cleanup and organizing. Looking to build a work bench hopefully soon. GearTrak wall slats (or the similar things at Lowe's) are also on the to-do list eventually.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Definitely cannot fit three cars in here :bs:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> you silly man. you really think those cars go out in the wet?! Inconceivable!
> 
> :laugh:


LOL, they are now both daily drivers and get all the muck. Sold my former garage queen MK4 R32


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> what all y'all's house looks like when you're taking pics of your garage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like my backyard :laugh: dont know what this weed is but this is the first year out of the 4 i have been here that it popped up. it would not wither up and die

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> Definitely cannot fit three cars in here :bs:


Cool space! Rip out those crappy old cabinets and add in some efficiency!


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Definitely cannot fit three cars in here :bs:


Definitely can, with those old kitchen cabinets along the side gone.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Who's garage made it on racedeck website?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


Always wondered what a workspace would look like at 11/10ths work capacity


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

stevevr6 said:


> Who's garage made it on racedeck website?


That's SlverJet's last house. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> Who's garage made it on racedeck website?


I actually have all three of my garages on their site. You have to dig for the first one, and as of a few days ago my current garage is also there.



OneSloVW said:


> That's SilvrJet's last house. :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

cockerpunk said:


> who are you insane people, and what kind of surgery do you do in your garages?
> 
> this is the current state of my garage. not man-cave cause i dont need to escape non-mens spaces to feel ownership over my space.


Piss jugs?

Currently, we have a little 1+motorcycle garage attached to our house. My wife wants it back to store her car. So, I've begun the process of getting permits and plans for a new 1+ studio/shop.

This is attached to the house:









This is going in the bak yard:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Slverjet said:


> I actually have all three of my garages on their site. You have to dig for the first one, and as of a few days ago my current garage is also there.


Seeing as you clearly have a lot of experience, with these, I do have to ask.
How do you efficiently clean underneath the tiles? It seems like it would be a massive pain


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Piss jugs?
> 
> Currently, we have a little 1+motorcycle garage attached to our house. My wife wants it back to store her car. So, I've begun the process of getting permits and plans for a new 1+ studio/shop.
> 
> ...


That will look amazing, best of luck on that!



Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Seeing as you clearly have a lot of experience, with these, I do have to ask.
> How do you efficiently clean underneath the tiles? It seems like it would be a massive pain


Honestly not an issue. Usually once a year (Spring) i just pull up a section vacuum, and or sweep and pressure wash, then replace the section.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> Piss jugs?
> 
> Currently, we have a little 1+motorcycle garage attached to our house. My wife wants it back to store her car. So, I've begun the process of getting permits and plans for a new 1+ studio/shop.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at various designs like this but with 1.5 or 2car width on the garage part. I want to enable a shop + guest/inlaw studio which i assume is your goal, too.:thumbup::thumbup:

Unfortunately - mine is a few years down the road, too much to do to the house we have to "live" in, for now.:laugh:


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

dan of montana said:


> Yesterday the weather was nice, so I pulled the cars out and power washed the garage floor.


Don't hand the skis by the tips. Try this:

More here: Nice Rack.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Slverjet said:


> Honestly not an issue. Usually once a year (Spring) i just pull up a section vacuum, and or sweep and pressure wash, then replace the section.


Good to know, appreciate it :beer:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread is making me want to get racedesk tiles. did anyone do research on swisstrax vs the racedesk ones?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

absoluteczech said:


> this thread is making me want to get racedesk tiles. did anyone do research on swisstrax vs the racedesk ones?


I believe I saw someone complaining that the Swisstrax tiles come in 15.75sq inch size, which isn't ideal for many spaces.

Heres an alright thread:
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217561


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> this thread is making me want to get racedesk tiles.


I'm still not sold. I do like the look, but the application wouldn't work for me. 

Spill oil? throw down kitty litter and then scoop it up off my epoxy floor. spray some simple green and wipe up the remaining mess. kids drag dirt and leaves in on bikes? Blow it all out. get the hose and squeegee out if needed.

I've only used the HDlowes kits for residential stuff - but it has held up great for me.

I think the racedeck is cool, it just isn't for me.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Tornado2dr said:


> I'm still not sold. I do like the look, but the application wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Spill oil? throw down kitty litter and then scoop it up off my epoxy floor. spray some simple green and wipe up the remaining mess. kids drag dirt and leaves in on bikes? Blow it all out. get the hose and squeegee out if needed.
> 
> ...


My same thoughts.
I appreciate their aesthetic and application, however the whole cleanliness aspect is what would keep me away.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Tornado2dr said:


> I'm still not sold. I do like the look, but the application wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Spill oil? throw down kitty litter and then scoop it up off my epoxy floor. spray some simple green and wipe up the remaining mess. kids drag dirt and leaves in on bikes? Blow it all out. get the hose and squeegee out if needed.
> 
> ...


Yea but I still put down cardboard when I change oil anyways, and the 2nd part is a concern of mine, but everyone says you pop them off and sweep the dust/leafs away....


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Im just gonna say that I hate all of you that have anything that fits even a civic. :banghead::laugh:

I love where I'm at in Chicago, and don't want to move but street parking alone is killing me. Oh and also I really need to fix the vise grip clamped off left rear brake line on my car. Damn dragging caliper. 

If anyone is in the area, Id love know and or look at cheap garage/workspaces 30-50 miles out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> My same thoughts.
> I appreciate their aesthetic and application, however the whole cleanliness aspect is what would keep me away.


What if you drop a bolt or a nut? Good luck finding it again.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What if you drop a bolt or a nut? Good luck finding it again.


I asked this question a few pages ago. The opening is supposedly very small and even then they said you can pop a tile out and retrieve it if its small enough to fall between the opening


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What if you drop a bolt or a nut? Good luck finding it again.


only if it's something really small, like something on an RC car. Normal vehicle fasteners won't get lost. If anything, these tiles should keep bolts, washers, and nuts from rolling across the floor.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Slverjet said:


> That will look amazing, best of luck on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not an issue. Usually once a year (Spring) i just pull up a section vacuum, and or sweep and pressure wash, then replace the section.


I like that floor a lot! 

And thanks!



Tornado2dr said:


> I've been looking at various designs like this but with 1.5 or 2car width on the garage part. I want to enable a shop + guest/inlaw studio which i assume is your goal, too.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately - mine is a few years down the road, too much to do to the house we have to "live" in, for now.:laugh:


I'm hopeful. It's going to be a long journey as our house is super wide compared to our lot so I'm negotiating with our neighbors to be able to use their driveway and have a ramped curb so I can get into my future garage. We're still two summers away by the time I get permits, get some drainage issues taken care of, demo a shed and get my neighbor on board. Luckily she's cool and is willing to play ball. 

And yes, we want something that will allow us to move our studios into the yard to liberate an office and bedroom into a guest room and kids room. Our daughter's room is small and she'll want more space soon. Luckily our yard is 200' deep and 70' wide where this will eventually reside.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Got a few more brewery signs up on the wall. and a kegerator! :beer:


----------



## nc_detail_garage (Dec 26, 2017)

col.mustard said:


> Got a few more brewery signs up on the wall. and a kegerator! :beer:
> 
> 
> Looks great:thumbup: What's in the keg :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

picked up the lift today. cant wait to get it installed. I dont see myself using it very often but it will be extremely handy when I do need it. most likely gonna store it in my shed when not in use

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

nc_detail_garage said:


> Looks great:thumbup: What's in the keg :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Please be Busch Light. Please be Busch Light. Please be Busch Light.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> picked up the lift today.


What's your garage height?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> What's your garage height?


Looks like all of about eight feet :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Looks like all of about eight feet :laugh:


That's sort of the point of the Danmar Maxjax- you can use it in a low ceiling garage.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Please be Michelob Ultra. Please be Michelob Ultra. Please be Michelob Ultra.


ftfy


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Nealric said:


> That's sort of the point of the Danmar Maxjax- you can use it in a low ceiling garage.


yup, they work well in my 9ft ceiling garage. Lifts the car 4 feet I believe.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

no lifts for me unless i move. 

my garages dont have enough space beyond the door opening width to accommodate one with enough room on the wall side to make it worth while IMO.
never mind that they also dont have the depth to lift a car with the garage door open.

waste of 10ft ceilings.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> What's your garage height?





TooFitToQuit said:


> Looks like all of about eight feet :laugh:



7.4ft to the foam insulation. conveniently the max height for the hydraulic rams :laugh: then the door opener lowers it another 5". the corvette will be almost able to reach the max 4ft lift before it hits the door opener.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Slverjet said:


> That will look amazing, best of luck on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not an issue. Usually once a year (Spring) i just pull up a section vacuum, and or sweep and pressure wash, then replace the section.


Good thing you don't do any woodworking.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Slverjet said:


>


What did you win at VAGKRAFT? I have a few of those plates.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Looks like all of about eight feet :laugh:


Well, mine is about 7 feet, so it looks pretty good to me! 

Yes, it makes me sad, too. It's okay except for the fact I can't even _consider_ a lift, even in the best-case scenario.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

As at home depot tonight, and they had a large clearance section...

It was exactly the one I was planning on getting once we were settled in the new house.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

40% off, only cost me 140 bucks. I really didnt need it, but figured, I was going to get it anyway, why not save 100 bucks.

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

The previous owners left me those dark cabinets for free. I figured I would take out the old dirty busted ones and put those up. Or maybe use them in the basement bar *Shrug* 


Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
S4 got cleaned up yesterday, so I asked if I can park in the garage for the night and she said she really didnt care about parking outside, so I figured out a perfect place for the Jeep:
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

The concrete is raised, about 6 inches, above the driveway, the jeeps rear tires rests perfectly on the beginning of the incline, without blocking the far garage door. So with the R8 parked behind the door that is being blocked, the jeep can basically park there without any interruption of using the other garage. When the R8 is getting driven more, I will just put the S4 in blocked door and so on. It seems to be a perfect solution to not using the side carport and having to open and close that gate (it was typically locked before, and I dont really see why change that.) So, if you havent picked up on it yet, I am pretty happy and excited.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

nc_detail_garage said:


> Looks great:thumbup: What's in the keg :beer::beer::beer::beer:





Metallitubby said:


> Please be Busch Light. Please be Busch Light. Please be Busch Light.


puh-lease... Michelob Ultra.  Kegs were a xmas ale and white ale, but they got drained during an ugly xmas sweater party. currently no kegs; the fridge is full of bottles of craft xmas/winter beer. :beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, mine is about 7 feet, so it looks pretty good to me!


That sounds miserable. I am claustrophobic enough with 8 foot ceilings (being >6 ft tall)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> puh-lease... Michelob Ultra.  Kegs were a xmas ale and white ale, but they got drained during an ugly xmas sweater party. currently no kegs; the fridge is full of bottles of craft xmas/winter beer. :beer:


I'm working in Kings Mountain today, so I'll be right over.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Good thing you don't do any woodworking.


When i have a lot of wood cutting to do I just put a tarp down.



JOHNS92JETTA said:


> What did you win at VAGKRAFT? I have a few of those plates.


My old 2004.5 GLI won a long time ago. Sadly can't recall the year.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

question for both the post above and others...how do you like your garage floor tiles and what brand did you go with? I'm looking at it for my soon to be new to me 3 car and wanted opinions. :beer:


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

compy222 said:


> question for both the post above and others...how do you like your garage floor tiles and what brand did you go with? I'm looking at it for my soon to be new to me 3 car and wanted opinions. :beer:


Check out garagejournal.com !! Everything you ever want to know.

Personally I have Racedeck tiles, made right here in Utah and as a member of garagejournal you get a discount.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> I'm working in Kings Mountain today, so I'll be right over.


You drove right by me and didn't stop to say hi??


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

andyA6 said:


> Check out garagejournal.com !! Everything you ever want to know.
> 
> Personally I have Racedeck tiles, made right here in Utah and *as a member of garagejournal you get a discount.*


oh? I didn't know that! 

tax return and bonus hit this week and some of it's burning a hole in my pocket. :laugh:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

compy222 said:


> question for both the post above and others...how do you like your garage floor tiles and what brand did you go with? I'm looking at it for my soon to be new to me 3 car and wanted opinions. :beer:


Love my tiles. Third garage that I’ve installed them into at this point. RaceDeck FreeFlow is the brand and style I went with each time. As mentioned below, create an account on GarageJournal and reference you are a member when you reach out for a quote.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Slverjet said:


> Love my tiles. Third garage that I’ve installed them into at this point. RaceDeck FreeFlow is the brand and style I went with each time. As mentioned below, create an account on GarageJournal and reference you are a member when you reach out for a quote.


Any idea how these tile systems work on less than perfectly flat floors? I have a couple low spots where water puddles, wondering if these low spots would cause problems.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

As soon as this baby goes on sale...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-H...ck-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248










From their heavy duty line. Just wish they made a 72" version.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> As soon as this baby goes on sale...
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-H...ck-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248
> 
> ...


I’ve been eyeing that too.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Any idea how these tile systems work on less than perfectly flat floors? I have a couple low spots where water puddles, wondering if these low spots would cause problems.


You can reach out to them directly and i know they have worked with customers who have had that situation. All three of my garages have had a consistent pitch to the garage door and thus been a non-issue. You could also patch those spots to bring it level and then lay the flooring onto it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> As soon as this baby goes on sale...
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-H...ck-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248
> 
> ...


If this fits your needs, then by all means go for it... But you could get more for your money by piecing together a couple of Harbor Freight cabinets and some DIY butcher block top and pegboard.

Spend some time on Garage Journal and you'll never really look at those box store workbenches the same. It's not that they're bad, but you can do a lot better.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

incase anyone is interested i ordered a set of the 6500k to compare to the 5000k i ordered before. personally i cant tell the difference in brightness. however the 6500k put out a more blue tinted light while the 5000k is more white. personally i like the 5000k more. 

yes the setup is still wacky but it works with my limited outlets and the cord lengths so i dont care

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

5000k on the right, 6500k on the far left

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

overall for the price and easy installation i think they are great for a small garage setup like this




freedo84gti said:


> so I thought these led bulbs were amazing. couple friend suggested these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PG3RLH7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and its now even brighter in the garage during the daytime let alone at night. can see on every side of the car im working on and my tool box without using a flashlight. not the most OCD friendly set up but works so good.
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Temperature is only for color...if you want to compare brightness, you want to be looking at lumens. More lumens = brighter:thumbup:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Temperature is only for color...if you want to compare brightness, you want to be looking at lumens. More lumens = brighter:thumbup:


welp. that explains it :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> welp. that explains it :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

My garage isn't quite as neat as some others but it's very much a working garage that frequently results in my car(s) getting covered in saw dust and other related dust. Black cars are not my friend! Here are the various evolution's of cars that have resided in there.

2009 Elise:











2008 Exige S240











2006 Saab 9-3 Aero 6 speed











1993 Lotus Esprit SE that was on loan for only a day 











The current stable includes a 26k mile, 2001 996 Turbo 6-speed I bought last year. I already added 3k more miles since Feb of last year so it is back on the road and not collecting dust anymore! Soon to hit 30k miles


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Dobes said:


> My garage isn't quite as neat as some others but it's very much a working garage that frequently results in my car(s) getting covered in saw dust and other related dust. Black cars are not my friend! Here are the various evolution's of cars that have resided in there.


Cool collection. Especially that "loaner".

I have a temp tenant in mine right now as well.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

mini split showed up today. neat system where it comes with pre charged lines so you dont have to have a hvac person come out and charge the system for you

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> mini split showed up today. neat system where it comes with pre charged lines so you dont have to have a hvac person come out and charge the system for you
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Neat. Let us know how the install goes. Something like that is on my list. Can't decide if the pre-charged ones are worth it. My understanding is that the lines are WAY too long for most installs so you end up with a big coil sitting around.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

Nothing to write home about but my current set up:










Thankfully it is a 3 car garage so I have extra room for your typical garage stuff, like my 66 year old laundry basket.


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

I just cleaned the garage during this stay at home order thing. Still a disaster and very dangerous in an earthquake. 50% of this stuff I'm storing for relatives.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dobes said:


> My garage isn't quite as neat as some others but it's very much a working garage that frequently results in my car(s) getting covered in saw dust and other related dust. Black cars are not my friend! Here are the various evolution's of cars that have resided in there.
> 
> 
> 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero 6 speed
> ...



6tt and 06 9-3 Aero :thumbup::thumbup: Not a bad selection  

Still find it amusing that my 6tt gets better fuel economy than the Aero with almost 3 times the power :screwy:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Just spent an hour or so browsing through this thread for ideas for the new place. But I'm curious as to what y'all would do for a two car garage that is fairly deep, with a nice kind of separate "step-up" where I'll be putting my toolbox and compressor.

One of the first things I'm considering is getting the floor done. But I don't really have any other concrete ideas.

So what do y'all wish you had done right away in your garage?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Do the floor first, biggest mistake I made!
Now mine has 10lbs of $h1t in a 5lb bag

I like concrete, so I’m just sealing mine...some day when I put my car back together and recapture organized space.

After that, make sure to paint and put in good lighting, and more power outlets. The rest is easy to add later.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> Do the floor first, biggest mistake I made!
> Now mine has 10lbs of $h1t in a 5lb bag
> 
> I like concrete, so I’m just sealing mine...some day when I put my car back together and recapture organized space.
> ...



After looking at the costs of polyurea kits, that's out. Most reviews of epoxy kits say they're not great, so those are out. I think I'm just going to seal it, unless anyone else has recommendations?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

QUIRKiT said:


> After looking at the costs of polyurea kits, that's out. Most reviews of epoxy kits say they're not great, so those are out. I think I'm just going to seal it, unless anyone else has recommendations?


look up v-seal, they make a really nice product....my buddies used that in their shop and i will be using that in my shop when it gets finished


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Home Depot spring black friday should be starting in a couple days? Hoping for some tool chest deals


----------



## megaDan (Jul 11, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> look up v-seal, they make a really nice product....my buddies used that in their shop and i will be using that in my shop when it gets finished


Thanks for this! I've been daydreaming about what would be realistic in my garage; epoxy might be too much work and as much as I want to do tiles; I think they would be impractical. I didn't know sealing was a thing.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

QUIRKiT said:


> After looking at the costs of polyurea kits, that's out. Most reviews of epoxy kits say they're not great, so those are out. I think I'm just going to seal it, unless anyone else has recommendations?


Polyurea kits don't seem terribly expensive compared to say...Racedeck:

https://www.garageflooringllc.com/polyurea-garage-floor-coating/

I would do just a coat or two of clear polyurea with anti-skid or just a densifier + penetrating sealer combo. I looked into acrylic sealers for the gloss/satin look and they need to be redone frequently if it's a working garage. You're in Texas so you obviously don't have to worry about road salt/chemicals like we do up here. 

DIY epoxy isn't worth it IMO. You really need to grind even a newer slab for it to work right. Also remember that you CANNOT topcoat over a densifier or lithium/siloxane sealer.

I personally plan on doing mine with a densifier/sealer combo once it warms up outside. For a ballpark price for what it would cost to have someone do a high end coating complete with grinding/scarification, I am having a commercial concrete guy do a grind and two coat clear epoxy + polyurea job on my basement slab this spring at around $4k for 1000 sq ft. The DIY garage polyurea (and definitely the densifier/sealer) isn't too bad in comparison :beer:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Polyurea kits don't seem terribly expensive compared to say...Racedeck:
> 
> https://www.garageflooringllc.com/polyurea-garage-floor-coating/
> 
> ...


The problem for me is the garage is 340 sq. ft., to get the proper coverage I would have to buy the 500 sq. ft. kit for $780, which just seems really high to me. I have no interest in flakes or colors, just because I know the flakes will cause weak points and I'm constantly using jacks and jackstands.

Or I could buy a v-seal kit for $350.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

QUIRKiT said:


> The problem for me is the garage is 340 sq. ft., to get the proper coverage I would have to buy the 500 sq. ft. kit for $780, which just seems really high to me. I have no interest in flakes or colors, just *because I know the flakes will cause weak points* and I'm constantly using jacks and jackstands.
> 
> Or I could buy a v-seal kit for $350.


:sly:

Source?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Our house had a quick epoxy (or maybe paint?) job when we bought it. Whatever it is, it flakes up anywhere that the concrete has some type of previous stain or spill.

A few people on Garage Journal have gone with tile, buying decent stuff on closeout. It can look really nice, but obviously may be a concern if you track in water or use jacks / stands regularly.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Some days I really want a nice garage floor, and then other days I realize it's nice to have ONE THING in the whole house where I truly don't have to give two sh!ts whatsoever.

In other news, ordered a $50 wall tire rack from Home Depot. Not sure why it took 4 years since I started using snow tires? Be nice to have that counter space back.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tardman91 said:


> Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


Do they want to come down to St. Pete and tackle 2200+ sqft? They would need to give me some discount for the size of the job though. And do it in 2 or 3 stages as my garage isn't empty like yours was.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

tardman91 said:


> Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


looks outstanding, that is super cheap but i suppose nice slabs help with that.

hell id be happy to have your before pic


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

QUIRKiT said:


> Just spent an hour or so browsing through this thread for ideas for the new place. But I'm curious as to what y'all would do for a two car garage that is fairly deep, with a nice kind of separate "step-up" where I'll be putting my toolbox and compressor.
> 
> One of the first things I'm considering is getting the floor done. But I don't really have any other concrete ideas.
> 
> So what do y'all wish you had done right away in your garage?


I almost went this route a ways back but it didn’t fit the budget during the time the garage would have been empty

https://linex.com/protective-coatings/residential


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

tardman91 said:


> Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


That is crazy, crazy cheap.
I would assume its a 3 layer system.

It looks nearly identical to what I got installed at my house, and mine was $5/sqft... so way, way, WAY more than what you were able to get yours for.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Do they want to come down to St. Pete and tackle 2200+ sqft? They would need to give me some discount for the size of the job though. And do it in 2 or 3 stages as my garage isn't empty like yours was.


They will 100% go to St. Pete. I believe they’re in Largo. Look them up on Facebook. Luke’s Flooring and Restoration. They have photos of some very large jobs they’ve done. I guarantee they’ll be cheaper than anyone else. 



puma1552 said:


> looks outstanding, that is super cheap but i suppose nice slabs help with that.
> 
> hell id be happy to have your before pic


Price would have been the same even if the floor wasn’t so new. 



dunhamjr said:


> That is crazy, crazy cheap.
> I would assume its a 3 layer system.
> 
> It looks nearly identical to what I got installed at my house, and mine was $5/sqft... so way, way, WAY more than what you were able to get yours for.


The builder wanted to charge $2800 for what was basically a big box store DIY kit. Every other company I got estimates from was $1800+. Found these guys from a Facebook ad and saw they had great reviews. They grinded the floor, filled the seams, laid down a base, threw down the chips, and then put the top coat on. I’m extremely happy with how it came out.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

tardman91 said:


> Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


What's your square footage though? If it's 288 ft^2, then that matches the quote I received today ($3.65/ft^2).


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> What's your square footage though? If it's 288 ft^2, then that matches the quote I received today ($3.65/ft^2).


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Smooremin said:


>


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> What's your square footage though? If it's 288 ft^2, then that matches the quote I received today ($3.65/ft^2).


It’s roughly 360 sq ft. Standard two car garage, about 19x19 give or take a few inches.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

tardman91 said:


> Just had my floor done in my new house. Figured it was now or never. Only cost $1050 and it's a full chip epoxy. They did a great job. Finally got my stuff back in. It's coming along...


How well does that hold up to stuff being spilled on it? Oil, gas, purple power, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> What's your square footage though? If it's 288 ft^2, then that matches the quote I received today ($3.65/ft^2).


Seems like he was about $2.90/sqft. Florida pricing is usually a bit cheaper than SoCal pricing, isn't it?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

QUIRKiT said:


> Just spent an hour or so browsing through this thread for ideas for the new place. But I'm curious as to what y'all would do for a two car garage that is fairly deep, with a nice kind of separate "step-up" where I'll be putting my toolbox and compressor.
> 
> One of the first things I'm considering is getting the floor done. But I don't really have any other *concrete *ideas.
> 
> So what do y'all wish you had done right away in your garage?


That's very punny right there. ;-)

As for what to do right away, I think you want to figure out storage - getting as much up and off the floor as possible, where you can get to it easily: Tools easy to get to rather than in deep drawers covered in other tools. Another thing I wish I had done early is hardware (nut/bolt/screw) storage. My s*&t is a mess and it's hard to find what I need.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> How well does that hold up to stuff being spilled on it? Oil, gas, purple power, etc.


Although this question was directed at someone else, I have the same style floors and I have 8 years of time on them now. As for spills and stuff, the epoxy top coat is an absolute barrier: nothing stains it (so far!). Liquids clean up nicely with basic soapy solutions or degreasers. I've had everything spill on it, from oil to coolant to brake fluid, etc). The bigger issue is dropping small parts on the floor (washers, nuts, etc)... you can't find them very easily without getting your face down to floor level.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Although this question was directed at someone else, I have the same style floors and I have 8 years of time on them now. As for spills and stuff, the epoxy top coat is an absolute barrier: nothing stains it (so far!). Liquids clean up nicely with basic soapy solutions or degreasers. I've had everything spill on it, from oil to coolant to brake fluid, etc). The bigger issue is dropping small parts on the floor (washers, nuts, etc)... you can't find them very easily without getting your face down to floor level.


What about dulling over time? It seems hot tire pickup is well enough understood that most decent epoxies won't do that, but it still seems like they all dull over time eventually?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The bigger issue is dropping small parts on the floor (washers, nuts, etc)... you can't find them very easily without getting your face down to floor level.


Pro Tip: Take a narrow beam LED flashlight and shine the beam parallel to the surface of the floor. The parts will be immediately highlighted. I use this trick every time my wife drops a contact lens on the travertine floor in our bathroom.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Although this question was directed at someone else, I have the same style floors and I have 8 years of time on them now. As for spills and stuff, the epoxy top coat is an absolute barrier: nothing stains it (so far!). Liquids clean up nicely with basic soapy solutions or degreasers. I've had everything spill on it, from oil to coolant to brake fluid, etc). The bigger issue is dropping small parts on the floor (washers, nuts, etc)... you can't find them very easily without getting your face down to floor level.



I will echo the dropping small parts issue.
It is a lot harder to find small fasteners etc when they are dropped. Magnetic tools to sweep the area, or getting down low with a flash light helps a lot.


According to my floor installer about surface durability...
UV could maybe dull the chip colors that extend out under the garage door to the main driveway, this is about a 4-6 inch wide strip right in front of the door.
At least at my house, I am less worried about this since my garage doors are on the north side of the house, so will not get all day sun exposure ever.

The only chemical concern that was mentioned is brake fluid. If you let it sit it could stain or discolor the epoxy top coat. If it spills, dont let it sit, clean it up.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Seems like he was about $2.90/sqft. Florida pricing is usually a bit cheaper than SoCal pricing, isn't it?


Probably. I also received 2 other quotes, one for $6.12/ft[sup]2[/sup] and for one $9.18/ft[sup]2[/sup].

2-day install starts on 4/17. I have some cracks and chipped areas that need attention, so assuming first day is to take care of that and prep the surface, then apply the epoxy the next day.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Edit: was not meant for this thread.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Pro Tip: Take a narrow beam LED flashlight and shine the beam parallel to the surface of the floor. The parts will be immediately highlighted. I use this trick every time my wife drops a contact lens on the travertine floor in our bathroom.


Thanks! I’ve tried it and it doesn’t really work well because the floor and chips have pretty significant raised texture. Maybe others are more smooth, but mine isn’t.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> What about dulling over time? It seems hot tire pickup is well enough understood that most decent epoxies won't do that, but it still seems like they all dull over time eventually?


I don’t think I’ve seen any dulling at all in 8 years. Still a sheen on top and colors are just as vibrant as new.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Speaking of flooring, ours was started today.




























They used a diamond grinder on the floor and repaired a few cracks and divots in the concrete. They they started priming.


















Chip broadcast









They did the stairs into the house









And the railing top cap









They'll be back tomorrow afternoon to scrape, apply the polyaspartic top coat with the glitter powder.

The end result should look like this:









with this glitter in the cop coat


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Putting the material on that railing cap is interesting.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> How well does that hold up to stuff being spilled on it? Oil, gas, purple power, etc.


Not sure. It’s only been a couple of weeks so I haven’t spilled anything yet. Shouldn’t be any problems though. It can be hosed off and cleaned with soap and water. It’s also UV resistant so it won’t fade.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

dunhamjr said:


> Putting the material on that railing cap is interesting.


Yea, I think it will look good with the steps also done.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

dunhamjr said:


> Putting the material on that railing cap is *a great idea*.


FTFY. I should take a picture of my railing caps after 15 years of grubby hands. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Thanks! I’ve tried it and it doesn’t really work well because the floor and chips have pretty significant raised texture. Maybe others are more smooth, but mine isn’t.


Turn out most of the lights, move the flashlight and look for moving shadows. It won't help if it's hidden behind something, but it may help immensely. :beer:


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

My garage is a mess and looks nothing like this right now. Going to have to add cleaning it to the list of quarantine projects.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Do you have to put the flakes in the epoxy floors?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> Do you have to put the flakes in the epoxy floors?


No, they're decorative and there to hide imperfections in application and the floor itself and later minor damage.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Do you have to put the flakes in the epoxy floors?


Nope. It does add some texture for traction but there is stuff you can add to the top coat that does that too.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Turn out most of the lights, move the flashlight and look for moving shadows. It won't help if it's hidden behind something, but it may help immensely. :beer:


Good idea! I tried it and it really helps for bolts and screws, less so for small nuts and still no good for washers and cotter pins. Dang them skinny ones!


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That's very punny right there. ;-)
> 
> As for what to do right away, I think you want to figure out storage - getting as much up and off the floor as possible, where you can get to it easily: Tools easy to get to rather than in deep drawers covered in other tools. Another thing I wish I had done early is hardware (nut/bolt/screw) storage. My s*&t is a mess and it's hard to find what I need.


It took way too long for someone to notice, TCL I am disappoint.


I ended up just getting a company to come out and do it, they'll be at the house on Monday to start. Polyaspartic top coat, light grey base with black/white flakes, all for $1100. Even the "cheaper" kits I was looking at would have ran me $600 for materials alone, so I deem this a win.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sick of waiting for Home Depot's Spring Black Friday event, and have been hovering over the checkout button on a couple Husky tool chests that are actually in stock at my local store and available for next day express delivery.

Does anyone know, if you buy something from Home Depot, and then it goes on sale while you're within the return window, can you get the difference refunded back to your card?


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

QUIRKiT said:


> It took way too long for someone to notice, TCL I am disappoint.
> 
> 
> I ended up just getting a company to come out and do it, they'll be at the house on Monday to start. Polyaspartic top coat, light grey base with black/white flakes, all for $1100. Even the "cheaper" kits I was looking at would have ran me $600 for materials alone, so I deem this a win.


Nice!

Yeah...that price differential is absolutely worth it not to have to deal with this crap yourself :beer:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> I'm sick of waiting for Home Depot's Spring Black Friday event, and have been hovering over the checkout button on a couple Husky tool chests that are actually in stock at my local store and available for next day express delivery.
> 
> Does anyone know, if you buy something from Home Depot, and then it goes on sale while you're within the return window, can you get the difference refunded back to your card?


They have a 30-day (or something) price protection and will match their sale prices. Most of the big retailers do that.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> FTFY. I should take a picture of my railing caps after 15 years of grubby hands. :laugh:


I dont know that I agree.

First, they seem to only be doing the top surface, not the sides. Those will get grimy as well.
Second, seems a bit out of place to put a product like this on top of a painted wood railing.
Third, I don't know that I would want to run my hands down the surface which is not going to be smooth unless they lay extra top coat on the rail trying to build up the surface feel.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dunhamjr said:


> I dont know that I agree.
> 
> First, they seem to only be doing the top surface, not the sides. Those will get grimy as well.
> Second, seems a bit out of place to put a product like this on top of a painted wood railing.
> Third, I don't know that I would want to run my hands down the surface which is not going to be smooth unless they lay extra top coat on the rail trying to build up the surface feel.


I think it's probably just fine, I don't think it's a hand rail-height wall. They'll probably put a few coats on it because of the angle. Too thick and everything will pour down.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

dunhamjr said:


> I dont know that I agree.
> 
> First, they seem to only be doing the top surface, not the sides. Those will get grimy as well.
> Second, seems a bit out of place to put a product like this on top of a painted wood railing.
> Third, I don't know that I would want to run my hands down the surface which is not going to be smooth unless they lay extra top coat on the rail trying to build up the surface feel.


Is it also out of place on the painted stairs into the house?

I'm not rubbing my face on it.

It looks good.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Is it also out of place on the painted stairs into the house?
> 
> I'm not rubbing my face on it.
> 
> It looks good.


Yes and no.

I dont think most people would think to put it on the stairs unless they are concrete as well. I pulled out my stairs so that the flooring material could cover all the concrete
BUT... at least the stairs are 'part' of the ground so to speak.

It's your house, your money. If you like it, that's fine. 

I just thought it an odd use of this specific material/method to put it on the hand rail cap.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> I'm sick of waiting for Home Depot's Spring Black Friday event, and have been hovering over the checkout button on a couple Husky tool chests that are actually in stock at my local store and available for next day express delivery.
> 
> Does anyone know, if you buy something from Home Depot, and then it goes on sale while you're within the return window, can you get the difference refunded back to your card?


Wait until we're in the window for memorial day to be within 30 days - another couple of weeks


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

khuygie88 said:


> Wait until we're in the window for memorial day to be within 30 days - another couple of weeks


That's actually good advice...but so damn far off still


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody have any ideas or tips for hanging things on concrete block walls without me having to use tapcons and turning my walls into Swiss cheese? I’ve got quite a few license plates that I’ve always put on the drywall walls of my previous garages. My new house has a detached garage and all the walls are block. I’ve hung some of my larger signs and stuff with concrete screws, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes all over the place. Any good ideas?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

tardman91 said:


> Anybody have any ideas or tips for hanging things on concrete block walls without me having to use tapcons and turning my walls into Swiss cheese? I’ve got quite a few license plates that I’ve always put on the drywall walls of my previous garages. My new house has a detached garage and all the walls are block. I’ve hung some of my larger signs and stuff with concrete screws, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes all over the place. Any good ideas?


If your blocks are smooth enough, you could try the Command Strips. They're not built to last forever, but we've used them for a few years now with 95% success rate. We lost an IKEA picture to one coming off the wall.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

tardman91 said:


> Anybody have any ideas or tips for hanging things on concrete block walls without me having to use tapcons and turning my walls into Swiss cheese? I’ve got quite a few license plates that I’ve always put on the drywall walls of my previous garages. My new house has a detached garage and all the walls are block. I’ve hung some of my larger signs and stuff with concrete screws, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes all over the place. Any good ideas?


You could also try mounting putty. I have had good luck using it for hard-mounted photos and smaller metal signs. The licebse plates might be a little heavy for it, but it’s worth a try. Make sure you wipe any dust off the surface.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tardman91 said:


> Anybody have any ideas or tips for hanging things on concrete block walls without me having to use tapcons and turning my walls into Swiss cheese? I’ve got quite a few license plates that I’ve always put on the drywall walls of my previous garages. My new house has a detached garage and all the walls are block. I’ve hung some of my larger signs and stuff with concrete screws, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes all over the place. Any good ideas?


You could string some braided wire between two tapcons and hang the plates from the wire with paperclips or some rigid wire bent into S hooks.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Mount a wood board with the tapcons, then mount the license plates to the board.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

tardman91 said:


> Anybody have any ideas or tips for hanging things on concrete block walls without me having to use tapcons and turning my walls into Swiss cheese? I’ve got quite a few license plates that I’ve always put on the drywall walls of my previous garages. My new house has a detached garage and all the walls are block. I’ve hung some of my larger signs and stuff with concrete screws, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes all over the place. Any good ideas?


Try hot glue on the license plates.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Floor was done yesterday. We can walk on it this afternoon and put the cars (and our stuff) back in on Sunday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

landstuhltaylor said:


> Mount a wood board with the tapcons, then mount the license plates to the board.


This.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

landstuhltaylor said:


> Mount a wood board with the tapcons, then mount the license plates to the board.


Just use furring strips, sanded and painted if you desire. They can easily be screwed into the mortar for quick fill/touch-up if you ever want to remove them. 




Hostile said:


> Floor was done yesterday. We can walk on it this afternoon and put the cars (and our stuff) back in on Sunday.
> 
> *outstanding pics*


Outstanding!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

The concrete or cinder block wall ideas got me thinking again about garage full-wall murals. They’ve become pretty cheap and easy to install. Has anyone here tried one? I’ve always wanted to do this somewhere, a whole wall car scene of 10 feet high and 20 feet across. 

This company will make any size you want. Hundreds of options. A few hundred bucks. 

https://www.limitlesswalls.com/wall...YDIobGwP9ZwqntfVvK_olRQ_My0DOk6RoCHZwQAvD_BwE










This company was the first place I saw the idea. Lots of garage and racing scenes. 

http://www.garagescenes.com/home.php


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

landstuhltaylor said:


> Mount a wood board with the tapcons, then mount the license plates to the board.


This was the idea I was leaning towards.



robr2 said:


> Try hot glue on the license plates.


This is a good idea too. Used to do this with posters in my classroom back when I was teaching. 



Air and water do mix said:


> Just use furring strips, sanded and painted if you desire. They can easily be screwed into the mortar for quick fill/touch-up if you ever want to remove them.


I have been drilling into the mortar for the other things I've been hanging. Much easier on the drill bits and easy to patch if I change my mind. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Having just bought a house, I'm going to need some good ideas for creative storage and work space. We have a two-car garage (with 220V outlet, halleluja!) but it's connected to the house and not huge so I have to make the best of the available square footage. Seriously considering a Milwaukee mobile work bench... to organize my tools and detail supplies. Been eyeing them for ages and I wonder if a guy can't get a deal these days considering economic conditions.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The concrete or cinder block wall ideas got me thinking again about garage full-wall murals. They’ve become pretty cheap and easy to install. Has anyone here tried one? I’ve always wanted to do this somewhere, a whole wall car scene of 10 feet high and 20 feet across.
> 
> This company will make any size you want. Hundreds of options. A few hundred bucks.
> 
> ...


Doesn't someone on here have a back wall mural of a Golf? It might be picture framed, but it's the whole wall. 

If you have the real estate, I'd do it. Beats having a plain wall.

Somewhere in my files I have a 4'x30' panoramic of WA's Hurricane Ridge (including a small dot that's a choppa). I'd love to put that in a room. But a race shot would be cool, too.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> I'm sick of waiting for Home Depot's Spring Black Friday event, and have been hovering over the checkout button on a couple Husky tool chests that are actually in stock at my local store and available for next day express delivery.
> 
> Does anyone know, if you buy something from Home Depot, and then it goes on sale while you're within the return window, can you get the difference refunded back to your card?


Hate to burst your bubble, but in an email I got from Home Depot yesterday they said part of their COVID19 response was to postpone any big sales/specials (presumably spring and Memorial Day) to reduce traffic in the stores.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

tardman91 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but in an email I got from Home Depot yesterday they said part of their COVID19 response was to postpone any big sales/specials (presumably spring and Memorial Day) to reduce traffic in the stores.


Maybe they should do a COVID-19 Special where all things are 25-50% higher? #wartimeprofiteering


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Hostile said:


> Floor was done yesterday.


Looks like there's enough texture where you didn't need any additional sand to make it anti-slip, right?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

geofftii2002 said:


> Having just bought a house, I'm going to need some good ideas for creative storage and work space. We have a two-car garage (with 220V outlet, halleluja!) but it's connected to the house and not huge so I have to make the best of the available square footage. Seriously considering a *Milwaukee mobile work bench*... to organize my tools and detail supplies. Been eyeing them for ages and I wonder if a guy can't get a deal these days considering economic conditions.


You talking about this?










That's the one I was planning on getting but then realized I'd prefer a separate workbench that I plan on making using a butcher block so I can have access to the lower side for securing a vise. I also preferred using more of my vertical space in its current location.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Looks great, Hostile!

I'd like to do something similar to mine. Probably a project for 2021 though.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

^^ That's the one up top. I like the side cabinet and the big bottom drawers. There's also a slightly smaller version without the pegboard that's a few bucks less.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> ^^ That's the one up top. I like the side cabinet and the big bottom drawers. There's also a slightly smaller version without the pegboard that's a few bucks less.



I have that exact box with the pegboard and workbench, I absolutely love it. Once the garage floor is done and I move the box to it's new home, I'll get some shots.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

I kinda want one of those Milwaukee boxes too.

BUT...they weren't available when I built out my setup.

If you don't wanna drop the skrilla, or if you want a big ass butcher block top and something a little bit more modular, here's what I did: 

1. Simpson Strong-Tie workbench kit. Leave out the bottom shelf, and instead run a 2x6 across the back and trim the brackets in front.










2. Throw a five drawer Husky box or two underneath it. 

Or ball out and get the Milwaukee box :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

not sure how Milwaukee compares in price, but I'm well impressed with the Masterforce toolbox I bought from Menards. the 24" deep models are really nice and for my casual auto and home DIY, it works well.


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

Picked up a Husky tool box a few weeks ago to round out the 3rd bay hangout space. Pretty impressed so far; have a ton in the first drawer and you'd never know it.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Nice setup!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

tardman91 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but in an email I got from Home Depot yesterday they said part of their COVID19 response was to postpone any big sales/specials (presumably spring and Memorial Day) to reduce traffic in the stores.


well **** me.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> well **** me.


Need pics first.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> Need pics first.


Even my wife don't want the pics lol

So overnight apparently one of the boxes I want dropped $100. Not a sale, the normal price just dropped from $898 to $798:










From their heavy duty line (19 gauge steel). Basically Husky's version of the Milwaukee above, just with a full-width drawer at the top, which I need.

And the other one I want is from their general purpose line. Matching color be damned, I just like the white. Evenf if I got gray or black or whatever, it still wouldn't match the matte black of the one above, so whatever. They had a white one on display in store and it was pretty cool just because it is so different:










Home Depot's site is so messed up though. All week including last night it has said there were 4 of the black ones in stock at my store, now it says there are none and store pickup is unavailable, but elsewhere on the site it says pretty much every other store in town has them in stock for in store pickup.

They are also finicky about Express Delivery. Parts of their site say that it is available same day if ordered by noon, and you have an option for threshold delivery where they bring it into the garage. When I add those items to my cart and pick Express, it says it's available tomorrow, but then progressing through checkout it says Monday is the earliest, and there's never a threshold option. Their site basically sort of sucks, and I'm wondering if the $798 is just a temporary mistake that's about to disappear. 

$1365 out the door for both of those with tax and delivery, which is tough to stomach, but you pretty much have to buy them both at the same time because you get charged a flat rate for express delivery, so if I split it into two purchases, I pay double for delivery.

What to do what to do...


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

I finally have a "garage" to post in this thread! The shop is 30x40 with 12' ceilings. Someday I'll add a lift. 



















A little OCD with my tools. I wish craftsman still made the foam drawer blanks to cut-out your own tool shapes.



















My current quarantine project: brakes and exhaust


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^This guy Jeeps.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^This guy Jeeps.


And he don't F around with tools. I like it.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Hostile said:


> Floor was done yesterday. We can walk on it this afternoon and put the cars (and our stuff) back in on Sunday.


Did you do the floors yourself? How hard is a DIY epoxy floor or is it best to hire a professional?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

the garage had become a cluttered mess while we were redoing the kitchen, so I utilized the nice weather on Saturday to clean up the detailing shelf, toolbox, and workbench.



















still more clutter than I like, but it's significantly better.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

puma1552 said:


>


This is exactly the kind of toolbox my garage needs. I took out half of my workbench to be able to back the trailer straight in and close the door. Ran out of space in the toolboxes a few years ago too. Just no budget for something like that right now.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

landstuhltaylor said:


> This is exactly the kind of toolbox my garage needs. I took out half of my workbench to be able to back the trailer straight in and close the door. Ran out of space in the toolboxes a few years ago too. Just no budget for something like that right now.


The other color I was considering is gray, I went back to HD to look the other day and was pleasantly surprised to see a gray one on display, also really nice - the gray one is listed as on sale on their site for $315. Says down from $419 which makes no sense since the regular price is $398.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4...-Gray-with-Hardwood-Top-H46MWC9GGXD/308801814

Note the casters are different on the black/red ones in the above link, but I verified the actual SKU in store against online and sure enough, the gray one with the nice casters is on sale.

Here's the listing for the white/other colors:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4...te-with-Hardwood-Top-H46MWC9GWXD-TL/311086281

Once again HD's site sort of sucks and they seem to be mixing/crossing models/prices when they shouldn't be...I almost suspect the gray one with the nice casters being on sale is a mistake, but again, I verified the SKU.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

landstuhltaylor said:


> This is exactly the kind of toolbox my garage needs. I took out half of my workbench to be able to back the trailer straight in and close the door. Ran out of space in the toolboxes a few years ago too. Just no budget for something like that right now.


I picked up the black version of this a while ago. I think it was $299. I was comparing it to a Harbor Freight on that was similar size. As far as tool boxes go, it's pretty decent.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll have to take a look. I'm not super picky about quality as I just need something to get my specialty tools off the floor and remaining workbench. But likely it should wait until after I've refinanced the house.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

I got two of those huskey tool boxes pictured above but in black for $200 a pop. I randomly walked into home depot one Friday and it was a one day deal. I wasn't even in the market but I couldn't pass on that. 

It did take them an hour and 45 minutes to locate them in the store, get someone to load them onto the truck. I almost walked 3 times cause the customer service was horrendous but again couldn't pass up that deal. 

They said they had over 20 of them in stock but they were misplaced and couldn't be found, that's why it took so long


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> I picked up the black version of this a while ago. I think it was $299. I was comparing it to a Harbor Freight on that was similar size. As far as tool boxes go, it's pretty decent.


I think about 4 years ago the black version (without the power cable) was $199. I bought one back then. It is a good solid tool box.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I think about 4 years ago the black version (without the power cable) was $199. I bought one back then. It is a good solid tool box.



Mine has the power cable.. Weird how the pricing is all over the place on these.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

VdubXXIV said:


> Mine has the power cable.. Weird how the pricing is all over the place on these.


Careful though, they have multiple versions of the 46", different casters, updated/superseded models, etc. It's pretty hard to figure out what exactly you're ordering unless you really dive on the SKUs because of what a mess it is.


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

My "dog house"


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^something about that just does it for me - i like that


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^something about that just does it for me - i like that


I agree 100%. :thumbup:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^something about that just does it for me - i like that


what he's not showing you is the TR6 and IS300 with LS swap, parked on the other side. 

for shame.


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> what he's not showing you is the TR6 and IS300 with LS swap, parked on the other side.
> 
> for shame.



The other side is not typically like this, the TR6 usually just hangs out in the other garage away from the projects and beer gatherings.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice TR6! :thumbup:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's mine:














































1) First $8500 takes the turdgen.
2) Wife and I did an entire new 2" double steel garage door setup and new MyQ opener last year to replace the ratty vinyl backed eyesore that used to be there that kept breaking. $2300 well spent for new everything.
3) Other than the garage door and removal of the upper beater cabinets including the headsmasher that used to be right next to the door to the backyard, it's as delivered from the PO - nice start, electrical/dryall/insulation/heating all done, I just need to do cosmetics.
4) Aren't those original 1978 kitchen cabinets fan****ingtastic? Yes, the entire frame for the middle pair is busted and leaning back. The insides are busted up even worse. Now you know why I'm so hot for some Husky chests...
5) Three walls are drywalled nice, but the back wall (the one that matters) has some paneling on it which would be fine but WTF happened to it to get all that scarring and gouging? The whole wall is like that, never seen anything like it.

Plans:

1) Cover the paneled wall with new 1/8" plywood so I can paint it and have a respectable surface. I can live with panel seams on one wall. ut I think this would be against fire code?
2) Probably nothing for the floor? Has some cracks/low spots/gouges, it's nice to have ONE part of the house I don't need to care about. Salt central and all that.
3) Paint back wall black. Paint other walls black? Could be a really different look
4) Remove junk in ceiling, patch holes and pay someone to spray it fresh white. Maybe have a couple new lights installed so everything is consistent
5) Break up cabinets and replace with Huskies (finally)
6) Hang two tire racks on the wall...ordered one from HD, was supposed to be in yesterday and still no sign of it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Details on the turdgen? That's a nice blue.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> *pics*
> 
> ...


My guess? It's reclaimed and the scarring is from age and removal from wherever it was. Luan is fine for that, but if there's a fire code it may be okay to just stagger the seams. You'd have to check, of course. 

It's funny, but in that era of Camaro they'd have a _slightly_ different paint for each year, even though it was basically the same color. The idea was that when you have a 2 year old car you'd see the new ones with a slightly brighter paint job and the subtle difference would make you want a new one since yours was "shabby" in comparison.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Details on the turdgen? That's a nice blue.


In for the turdgen details. Unofficially, I own my late uncle's '83 Camaro that he bought brand new on the day my sister was born. Spent a lot of time in it as a kid, so I have a soft spot for turdgens. :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Details on the turdgen? That's a nice blue.





Stromaluski said:


> In for the turdgen details. Unofficially, I own my late uncle's '83 Camaro that he bought brand new on the day my sister was born. Spent a lot of time in it as a kid, so I have a soft spot for turdgens. :laugh:


I'm the second owner, owned it 21 years. 1990 - only year you get the updated dashboard/airbag wheel with the old style ground effects. RS, but heavily optioned with a V8/auto (manuel was crap in these), the full power accessories group and the upgraded "custom cloth" interior which is 10x nicer than the standard interior. Fairly uncommon color, I think 2500 were made in this color that year. 156k miles, stored every winter I've had it. Mods are OEM+: lowered 2" on Eibachs, intake, exhaust, white letter tires. Exhaust is a Walker/Dynomax that follows the stock routing and turn downs, but is mandrel bent with a nicer sound - no ******* gaudy garbage hanging out the back. Also has an Alpine iPod head unit. Needs a couple things mechanically like any 30 year old car. No dashpad cracks or rips or tears in any of the interior. Tires have maybe 2k or 3k miles on them. It was hailed on in 1992 which was before PDR was around, and is still wearing that paint 28 years later. A 5 footer, but a really nice 5 footer considering the paint is nearly 30 years old.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's funny, but in that era of Camaro they'd have a _slightly_ different paint for each year, even though it was basically the same color. The idea was that when you have a 2 year old car you'd see the new ones with a slightly brighter paint job and the subtle difference would make you want a new one since yours was "shabby" in comparison.


GM Exec: "Let's put out a lighter shade of blue, grey, red and silver. Each year we'll darken the color by, say, 15%. Owners will think their car's paint is fading, and trade in for the newer car. We'll make tons of money."

GM Yes Men: "Genius, sir. You are a god among titans."


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> GM Exec: "Let's put out a lighter shade of blue, grey, red and silver. Each year we'll darken the color by, say, 15%. Owners will think their car's paint is fading, and trade in for the newer car. We'll make tons of money."
> 
> GM Yes Men: "Genius, sir. You are a god among titans."


That's just about how it happened. It wasn't just darker, it was a slight increase in color _intensity_, which was paramount. It was nowhere close to 15%, though. It was _much_ more subtle.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Looks like there's enough texture where you didn't need any additional sand to make it anti-slip, right?


Correct. For the stairs they put less of the top coat on it so they are actually pretty rough which is nice for traction.



Air and water do mix said:


> Outstanding!





masa8888 said:


> Looks great, Hostile!


Thanks! We're super happy with it.



Spike Ti said:


> Did you do the floors yourself? How hard is a DIY epoxy floor or is it best to hire a professional?


Oh god no. I used Garage Experts.

From all my research the DIY kits from the big box stores are really bad, like the Rustoleum product. Even if you do it all perfectly they still don't last. There are companies that sell you the more commercial/professional chemicals so you can DIY but, again, still something that I'd screw up.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Hostile said:


> Correct. For the stairs they put less of the top coat on it so they are actually pretty rough which is nice for traction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floor looks great! looks like a 2 car right? Do you mind asking how much you paid? Google gives me such wide price ranges i can't decide if i should look into it or not. I definitely prefer it over the floating floor panels though.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Floor is done:










Gonna pick up this set to get the garage started:










They're a good deal at costco right now. I'll put them on the right side of the garage, put my tool box in the middle and put the two shelfs/workbench on the far left wall and then put some hanging shelves around. I wish I could do more with the back wall, but the way the attic access is positioned, I have to keep that in mind.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Do you need to get into the attic though?

I've been in my attic twice just to look around in the 5 years I've been in my house (we don't keep anything in there).

It would kill me not to really be able to use the back wall and have to impede on vehicle ingress/egress by taking up side space.

Could rethink and maybe do roller tool chests along the back wall, and hang side cabinets on the side above car door level?


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Do you need to get into the attic though?
> 
> I've been in my attic twice just to look around in the 5 years I've been in my house (we don't keep anything in there).
> 
> ...


Sadly, yes. The HVAC is up there and the filter is changed there, plus we store all our holiday decorations in the attic.

We'll only be parking my car in there, so I'll have plenty of room.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

QUIRKiT said:


>



floor looks great. :thumbup:

wow, $1,100 for that entire setup?! (COSTCO) looks good. I'm positive I paid waaay more than that for my equivalent Gladiator storage system from Lowe's. :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Some new additions to the garage









Engine stand









Daytona jack -- this thing is actually super nice









For moving stuff









Load leveler 









Trans jack

Not pictured: engine hoist


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> Floor looks great! looks like a 2 car right? Do you mind asking how much you paid? Google gives me such wide price ranges i can't decide if i should look into it or not. I definitely prefer it over the floating floor panels though.


Yup, 2-car garage. We paid a little over $2400. The garage is roughly 21'x20', measured to 440sq/ft. The most helpful number will be the cost per sq/ft - we paid $5.50.

EDIT: I priced out RaceDeck, it was going to be $1700 for all the tile.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

QUIRKiT said:


> Floor is done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The floor looks good! Are those NewAge cabinets? That's who I'm looking at. This is the set I want to get but I don't need the rolling cart, my craftsman will fit right in there.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have new age cabinets too. Pretty happy with them for the price. Just keep an eye out for shipping damage. They had to send me a replacement and then I ended up having to get the damaged one out of my house since they didn’t want it back. Gave it to my brother in law.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Hostile said:


> The floor looks good! Are those NewAge cabinets? That's who I'm looking at. This is the set I want to get but I don't need the rolling cart, my craftsman will fit right in there.


They are. If you're a costco member they seem to be the best place to pick a set of their cabinets up, much better deal than anywhere else I've found. 

I'm in the same boat, my milwaukee box will fit perfect where the two lower cabinets are, so I'm going to use them elsewhere in the garage. Might find a way to make them work on the back wall, not sure yet.


----------



## VOGOSANG (May 12, 2009)

It's a small garage but it holds a lot














Also made a new welding cart/bench


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Both cars in the garage, for the first time in 5 years. I knew they should both fit, but never tried it for some reason??? Mother Nature decided to bring us hail and tornado warnings for Easter in the SouthEast. I have absolutely zero interest in dealing with insurance claims and taking a car to a shop during this coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> Both cars in the garage, for the first time in 5 years.


nice. :beer:

when I had both my R32's, I tried to get them both in my single, but deep apartment garage for a predicted hail storm. if I had dollies, I could have easily rotated the mk4 and pulled the mk5 in, but ended up just risking the mk5 outside. luckily no damage.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> I'm sick of waiting for Home Depot's Spring Black Friday event, and have been hovering over the checkout button on a couple Husky tool chests that are actually in stock at my local store and available for next day express delivery.
> 
> Does anyone know, if you buy something from Home Depot, and then it goes on sale while you're within the return window, can you get the difference refunded back to your card?


Yep, if you call they'll refund the difference. Did it with a Snow Joe snowblower last winter. Don't remember the window, but 30 days sounds about right (if you dig around on the website I'm sure you can verify).


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just ordered:

46"










and

56"










I was set on the white 46" above, but decided against the black 61" Husky with the pegboard; this white 56" miraculously came in stock after being out of stock for weeks so I jumped on the matchy matchy train and being $350 cheaper than the black 61" didn't hurt. Still need a tall cabinet. These white chests will be in front of a pure, true black wall so I think they will look great.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

QUIRKiT said:


> They are. If you're a costco member they seem to be the best place to pick a set of their cabinets up, much better deal than anywhere else I've found.
> 
> I'm in the same boat, my milwaukee box will fit perfect where the two lower cabinets are, so I'm going to use them elsewhere in the garage. Might find a way to make them work on the back wall, not sure yet.


Thanks for the tip. We are BJ''s members and they sell them too. :thumbup:

Both Costco and BJ's are currently running the same promotion as NewAge, just a few % more of a discount. Unfortunately I need to get a few more things done first.


----------



## frescogti (Apr 13, 2020)

I want those white Husky rollers in my kitchen!!


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> Both cars in the garage, for the first time in 5 years. I knew they should both fit, but never tried it for some reason??? Mother Nature decided to bring us hail and tornado warnings for Easter in the SouthEast. I have absolutely zero interest in dealing with insurance claims and taking a car to a shop during this coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How do you like the outlander? Wife and I have considered the PHEV for the growing family + dogs, and the PHEV's can be had for fairly steep discounts which puts them in normal price territory when considering the federal tax credit. The dismal (~20 mile) all electric range would be enough for around town use, then we'd use hybrid mode for trips.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Got the garage stuff moved over to the new house, now I just need to work on getting some cabinets/shelves/storage. That'll be this months project -- I was going to just pick up that set of new age cabinets, but I think I can piece something together that is a little bit more useful and will span the entire garage, excluding the 6' area where the attic ladder drops down and around the irrigation/electric/water heater controls.










It's the first time in my life I've owned a place with a usable garage, I am beyond excited. :beer:


----------



## BGTI1 (Sep 2, 2002)

QUIRKiT said:


> Got the garage stuff moved over to the new house, now I just need to work on getting some cabinets/shelves/storage. That'll be this months project -- I was going to just pick up that set of new age cabinets, but I think I can piece something together that is a little bit more useful and will span the entire garage, excluding the 6' area where the attic ladder drops down and around the irrigation/electric/water heater controls.
> 
> It's the first time in my life I've owned a place with a usable garage, I am beyond excited. :beer:


Are you thinking of building your own shelving system? That's what I did in my garage since I hated the previous shelves that had been installed by the PO and were warping all over the place.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

BGTI1 said:


> Are you thinking of building your own shelving system? That's what I did in my garage since I hated the previous shelves that had been installed by the PO and were warping all over the place.


I've looked at a bunch of DIY stuff and it's definitely within the realm of my capabilities but I don't have much in the way of wood working tools, which does give me an excuse to buy more tools but also, I would rarely use them. I'm thinking of picking up some shelving from the container store for the left side and separate tall/short/wall-mounted cabinets for the rear and right right side. In my brief research I've done so far, I could get some cheapish metal cabinets to line the rear and right side for about as much as the new age set at Costco.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

QUIRKiT said:


> Got the garage stuff moved over to the new house, now I just need to work on getting some cabinets/shelves/storage. That'll be this months project -- I was going to just pick up that set of new age cabinets, but I think I can piece something together that is a little bit more useful and will span the entire garage, excluding the 6' area where the attic ladder drops down and around the irrigation/electric/water heater controls.
> 
> *pic*
> 
> It's the first time in my life I've owned a place with a usable garage, I am beyond excited. :beer:


That dead zone underneath the attic opening... If it isn't something that you'd need to access more than once or twice a year, would it be practical to put your refrigerator there and move it out into the open garage space when you need access? That would open up a lot of space on the right for cabinets and counter space.

Congratulations on the new space!  :beer:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Torn between two tall storage cabinets, keeping in mind I will have two white tool chests and a small black Craftsman I've had for years...

1) Husky bolt together. Seems to always be on sale (was down to $312 the other day), but only comes with two shelves so need to add another pack of 2 shelves for $60ish which seems like a rip, and that's the sale price. Also while tall enough for my needs, just seems a bit short at 72" height? Not very tall. Can ship to store for free, rent a truck for 20 bucks and bring home:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3...Steel-Garage-Gear-Cabinet-G3624W-US/206497845










2) New Age white welded cabinet. Better color match, a foot taller, but total overkill with thicker steel, welded, etc. Also have to pay more to ship it directly to my house, and there's a chance the shade of white is different enough it could look bad, at which point I'd be better just getting the black Husky. But don't need to buy any extra shelves:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/NewAge-...-Multi-Use-Locker-in-Platinum-52405/206827701










Is #2 worth close to double #1? I know it's a better cabinet probably in every way but it's hard to say as it just sits in the corner being a shelf...I'm sure I'd be happy with either...anything is better than beater 1978 kitchen cabinets


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> Torn between two tall storage cabinets, keeping in mind I will have two white tool chests and a small black Craftsman I've had for years...
> 
> 1) Husky bolt together. Seems to always be on sale (was down to $312 the other day), but only comes with two shelves so need to add another pack of 2 shelves for $60ish bucks. Also while tall enough, seems a bit short at 72" height? Not very tall. Can ship to store for free, rent a truck for 20 bucks and bring home:
> 
> ...


I have the tall cheap cabinet for 5-6 years now and what you'd expect (the legs are weak), especially compared to the new age pro (also have their upper cabinets lining the garage)


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rich! said:


> I have the tall cheap cabinet for 5-6 years now and what you'd expect (the legs are weak), especially compared to the new age pro (also have their upper cabinets lining the garage)


Is the new age worth double the price? I don't intend to put serious weight inside it, maybe 20-30 pounds per shelf, if even


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Hostile said:


> Yup, 2-car garage. We paid a little over $2400. The garage is roughly 21'x20', measured to 440sq/ft. The most helpful number will be the cost per sq/ft - we paid $5.50.
> 
> EDIT: I priced out RaceDeck, it was going to be $1700 for all the tile.


nice thanks :thumbup: not too bad, the google range goes to 6k. i'll have to see if i can find a contractor with a similar cost per sq/ft


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's a collection of 15,592 pics of mostly sanding and painting my garage. Epoxy coating scheduled for this weekend but still have a lot more to do.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Torn between two tall storage cabinets, keeping in mind I will have two white tool chests and a small black Craftsman I've had for years...
> 
> 1) Husky bolt together. Seems to always be on sale (was down to $312 the other day), but only comes with two shelves so need to add another pack of 2 shelves for $60ish which seems like a rip, and that's the sale price. Also while tall enough for my needs, just seems a bit short at 72" height? Not very tall. Can ship to store for free, rent a truck for 20 bucks and bring home:
> 
> ...


I'd go with the nicer cabinet. If you look at your stock photo of the Husky cabinet, they didn't even bother making the cabinet square - the doors are horribly uneven.

The other option would be to check Craigslist for metal cabinets.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

We closed on a new house at the end of November and I've been slowly moving in to the garage and making it my own! I still have a lot to do, but I've shifted from working _on _the garage to working _in _the garage. 



















The bench and cabinets were there when we moved in, but I reconfigured them. I'll paint them white eventually, and re-paint the wall behind it.

















One of the workbench areas. 









Toolboxes along the back wall, they can be moved if I need to do work on my 22' long truck. 









My primary fabrication area. Eventually I will get a steel welding table but this bowling alley butcher block is a rock solid work surface.









It's hard to get good pictures because the garage is still pretty crowded, but I reconfigured the shelving wall and added some bins and lateral file cabinets. 









A portion of it has a basement too! After some wiring upgrades, this will become the machine shop area.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

That is a WICKED shop. What on earth was the PO into that went so overboard with it? Almost like they built it for a MIL suite or something.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, a basement for the garage? I'll say again, damn. You'd never see me again if I had a basement in the garage.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> That is a WICKED shop. What on earth was the PO into that went so overboard with it? Almost like they built it for a MIL suite or something.


Thanks! It seems he was a self employed contractor of some sort and built exactly the house and garage he wanted with no regard to resale value or anything. It haven't gone through the permitting process in this neighborhood myself, but I would imagine it's about as big as allowed. It has 5-1/2" thick reinforced concrete floors with floor drains, water faucets everywhere, 12" thick concrete over the basement section, welded aluminum diamond plate stairs, compressor room, plumbed for compressed air and wired for lots of 110v, intercom to the house, three big conduits to the house (service, shared switch/light wiring, and data), phone jacks everywhere, alarm system, 9' ceilings in most of the garage and 13' in the center section for a lift, small bathroom with a sink, and a urinal! He finished it in 2001, got sick shortly thereafter and passed in 2004. His brother inherited it, who was blind, so the garage was never really used. The whole property was vacant for ~10-14 of the 19 years it has existed. We bought it from the brother, probably for about half of the construction cost  

I plan to paint the shelving and cabinets, add some more small shelving and hooks, add several 240v outlets (he didn't appear to be into welding or machining) and a 2 post lift as the budget allows.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Afazz said:


> It has 5-1/2" thick reinforced concrete floors with floor drains, water faucets everywhere, 12" thick concrete over the basement section, welded aluminum diamond plate stairs, compressor room, plumbed for compressed air and wired for lots of 110v, intercom to the house, three big conduits to the house (service, shared switch/light wiring, and data), phone jacks everywhere, alarm system, 9' ceilings in most of the garage and 13' in the center section for a lift, small bathroom with a sink, and a urinal! He finished it in 2001, got sick shortly thereafter and passed in 2004. His brother inherited it, who was blind, so the garage was never really used. The whole property was vacant for ~10-14 of the 19 years it has existed. We bought it from the brother, probably for about half of the construction cost


You sir have won the Garage Lottery! :beer:


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! That is awesomely insane. A detached 3 car garage with its own basement? Put a bathroom in there and you'd never have to go into the house.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Afazz said:


> We closed on a new house at the end of November and I've been slowly moving in to the garage and making it my own! I still have a lot to do, but I've shifted from working _on _the garage to working _in _the garage.
> 
> 
> The bench and cabinets were there when we moved in, but I reconfigured them. I'll paint them white eventually, and re-paint the wall behind it.
> ...


A basement, overhead storage AND enough room for a lift? I think I know what sold you on your new house! Congratulations on that, and hell yes I'm jealous!  :beer:

It looks like that rack with the fifteen 52 boxes would hold complete wheels and tires, which would be amazing.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

2 doors said:


> You sir have won the Garage Lottery! :beer:


That is simply incredible!


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

2 doors said:


> You sir have won the Garage Lottery! :beer:


My thoughts exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Afazz said:


> We closed on a new house at the end of November and I've been slowly moving in to the garage and making it my own! I still have a lot to do, but I've shifted from working _on _the garage to working _in _the garage.


when does the mk3 get moved in?

awesome space man, looking forward to more updates in here!

 :beer:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> It looks like that rack with the fifteen 52 boxes would hold complete wheels and tires, which would be amazing.


I think that was the intention, and I might use it for wheels and tires eventually, but it's pretty high. The top of the rack is 9'7" so right now I filled the area between the beams and I'm using it for light weight storage. There is attic storage space too, so I might move things around. 



n0rdicalex. said:


> when does the mk3 get moved in?
> 
> awesome space man, looking forward to more updates in here!
> 
> :beer:


Thanks for the compliments everyone! 

I moved the MK3 a few weeks ago! Now that the garage is workable, I'm trying to get this MK2 cruiser all finished up then I'll be back on the MK3 project full time.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Afazz said:


> We closed on a new house at the end of November and I've been slowly moving in to the garage and making it my own! I still have a lot to do, but I've shifted from working _on _the garage to working _in _the garage.


Awesome garage setup :thumbup::thumbup:

Love the blog :beer::beer:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> That dead zone underneath the attic opening... If it isn't something that you'd need to access more than once or twice a year, would it be practical to put your refrigerator there and move it out into the open garage space when you need access? That would open up a lot of space on the right for cabinets and counter space.
> 
> Congratulations on the new space!  :beer:


Unfortunately, in order to change the air filter for the HVAC, I have to get up there. Right now, that's every month for the next 6-8 months since the house is a new build, so filters are going to get dirty really quickly. It's not a bad idea, but also that fridge is giant and was a PITA to get up there empty. It barely fits on there as it is. Besides that, my wife is pretty adamant the fridge stays where it's at. 



BluMagic said:


> nice thanks :thumbup: not too bad, the google range goes to 6k. i'll have to see if i can find a contractor with a similar cost per sq/ft


I would shop around, because for 380 sq.ft. (20x19) I paid $1100 -- granted I got a sweetheart deal because my father has used the same guy for his last three houses and he cut a little more off for paying cash.



Afazz said:


> We closed on a new house at the end of November and I've been slowly moving in to the garage and making it my own! I still have a lot to do, but I've shifted from working _on _the garage to working _in _the garage.
> 
> *snip of badass garage*


Welp, looks like I need to sell my house now. :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ordered the black Husky gear cabinet and the extra shelves. Would've loved the white NewAge cabinet but can't justify double the price with all the other little nickel and diming in the garage between paint, caulk, outlet covers, shrlves, another tire rack, etc.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Afazz said:


> Thanks! It seems he was a self employed contractor of some sort and built exactly the house and garage he wanted with no regard to resale value or anything. It haven't gone through the permitting process in this neighborhood myself, but I would imagine it's about as big as allowed. It has 5-1/2" thick reinforced concrete floors with floor drains, water faucets everywhere, 12" thick concrete over the basement section, welded aluminum diamond plate stairs, compressor room, plumbed for compressed air and wired for lots of 110v, intercom to the house, three big conduits to the house (service, shared switch/light wiring, and data), phone jacks everywhere, alarm system, 9' ceilings in most of the garage and 13' in the center section for a lift, small bathroom with a sink, and a urinal! He finished it in 2001, got sick shortly thereafter and passed in 2004. His brother inherited it, who was blind, so the garage was never really used. The whole property was vacant for ~10-14 of the 19 years it has existed. We bought it from the brother, probably for about half of the construction cost
> 
> I plan to paint the shelving and cabinets, add some more small shelving and hooks, add several 240v outlets (he didn't appear to be into welding or machining) and a 2 post lift as the budget allows.


:what:

How did I miss this house? What part of town is this? Lebo, USC, up north maybe?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Afazz said:


> Thanks! It seems he was a self employed contractor of some sort and built exactly the house and garage he wanted with no regard to resale value or anything. It haven't gone through the permitting process in this neighborhood myself, but I would imagine it's about as big as allowed. It has 5-1/2" thick reinforced concrete floors with floor drains, water faucets everywhere, 12" thick concrete over the basement section, welded aluminum diamond plate stairs, compressor room, plumbed for compressed air and wired for lots of 110v, intercom to the house, three big conduits to the house (service, shared switch/light wiring, and data), phone jacks everywhere, alarm system, 9' ceilings in most of the garage and 13' in the center section for a lift, small bathroom with a sink, and a urinal! He finished it in 2001, got sick shortly thereafter and passed in 2004. His brother inherited it, who was blind, so the garage was never really used. The whole property was vacant for ~10-14 of the 19 years it has existed. We bought it from the brother, probably for about half of the construction cost
> 
> I plan to paint the shelving and cabinets, add some more small shelving and hooks, add several 240v outlets (he didn't appear to be into welding or machining) and a 2 post lift as the budget allows.


I missed this earlier. Man, that's a sad story, but at least it now belongs to someone who appreciates what he put into it. 




QUIRKiT said:


> Unfortunately, in order to change the air filter for the HVAC, I have to get up there. Right now, that's every month for the next 6-8 months since the house is a new build, so filters are going to get dirty really quickly. It's not a bad idea, but also that fridge is giant and was a PITA to get up there empty. It barely fits on there as it is. Besides that, my wife is pretty adamant the fridge stays where it's at.


I get that. If you scoot it to the right a bit and put a rug there you could even step out in sock feet to get something out of the fridge, which is basically what we have with our basement garage. I'd like to move it slightly for the sake of convenience, but it works pretty well and we just have three rugs leading to it as it sits. I hope to refine that later.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

2 doors said:


> You sir have won the Garage Lottery! :beer:


AMEN! Good Lord!

When we bought our house in 2013, my ONLY requirement for the house was that it had enough room for a detached garage and the HOA had to allow them, so that we could have one built as soon as we got moved in. That was a compromise from the house having to already have the garage.

It's now 7 years later and I've given up on that idea of having one. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Afazz said:


> A portion of it has a basement too! After some wiring upgrades, this will become the machine shop area.


I would stock that up with food supplies and turn it into a tornado bunker.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

TheDeckMan said:


> Awesome garage setup :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Love the blog :beer::beer:


Thanks, that's quite a compliment from a garage and blog of your stature! :beer::beer:


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> Awesome garage setup :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Love the blog :beer::beer:


Agreed, epic garage score. I was happy with the recent garage i moved into being 29x35, but now, i'm just super Jelly hahaha.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is there a basic garage simulator online where you can just play with paint schemes?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> Is there a basic garage simulator online where you can just play with paint schemes?


I've suggested SketchUp in the past and it's what I've used but there are other free 3D CAD type of programs available to help visualize a scheme. :thumbup:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Got this sweet little retro-styled fridge/freezer delivered today. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubfan35 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've finally got around to organize the garage during all this and I was wondering if anybody here had any advice or recommendation on overhead storage. I see there's a ton of options and was wondering if anybody has had any success with any of them.


----------



## eggwhite93 (Nov 7, 2014)

vdubfan35 said:


> I've finally got around to organize the garage during all this and I was wondering if anybody here had any advice or recommendation on overhead storage. I see there's a ton of options and was wondering if anybody has had any success with any of them.


I can’t find a picture of mine but I will post one later if you want. I am very happy with my Saferacks 2x6 and 2x8. I did a good amount of research and found these to be the best bang for the buck. It also appears that Saferacks and Monsterrax are the exact same (they both use the same pictures on their site) so who ever has the best sale going on at the time.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> Got this sweet little retro-styled fridge/freezer delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> That thing is beautiful:thumbup:


Agreed that is a great addition to any garage. Might have to look into that. Much nicer looking than a dorm style fridge.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

UncleJB said:


> Agreed that is a great addition to any garage. Might have to look into that. Much nicer looking than a dorm style fridge.


I started looking too and was surprised to see that these don't really cost anything more than a normal boring fridge - very reasonable prices.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> I started looking too and was surprised to see that these don't really cost anything more than a normal boring fridge - very reasonable prices.


Well they are made in China so they are inexpensive to manufacturer. Compare it to a similar SMEG made in Italy - that's $2K:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Needed a really small cabinet to fit in a corner wedged between doors on each wall to hold the dog leash, etc. Currently using the tall crappy MDF linen cabinet the house came with.

Found this floater, small and in steel, so ordered it:










Also spent 65-70 hours tearing out the old kitchen cabinets in the garage, wire brushing/cleaning, caulking EVERYTHING, and painting the entire garage black with white trim. Looks amazing, but waiting on my tool chests and Snappower Guidelight 2s, along with another tire rack. Need to buy a clock and paper towel holder and maybe a shelf and magnetic work light still, then I should be done.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> I started looking too and was surprised to see that these don't really cost anything more than a normal boring fridge - very reasonable prices.


Because it's just a style thing. Doesn't the plastic "handle" not do anything?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Because it's just a style thing. Doesn't the plastic "handle" not do anything?


It certainly doesn't latch, as that's been illegal since the '60s I believe. kids got trapped inside of old ones and suffocated.  

I remember using the one on my grandparent's farm with a working latch back in the 1970s. That's back when an appliance would work for 30 or 40 years, unlike the stuff today. We remodeled the kitchen about 12 years ago so I'm starting to wonder how much longer before we start to replace the fridge/stove/dishwasher. :/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> It certainly doesn't latch, as that's been illegal since the '60s I believe. kids got trapped inside of old ones and suffocated.
> 
> I remember using the one on my grandparent's farm with a working latch back in the 1970s. That's back when an appliance would work for 30 or 40 years, unlike the stuff today. We remodeled the kitchen about 12 years ago so I'm starting to wonder how much longer before we start to replace the fridge/stove/dishwasher. :/



Just sign a waiver saying no kids are around this ever and make a real icebox latch again.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

robr2 said:


> Well they are made in China so they are inexpensive to manufacturer. Compare it to a similar SMEG made in Italy - that's $2K:


Well, I think I know who's fridge that is...


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Because it's just a style thing. Doesn't the plastic "handle" not do anything?


Right, but like anything else, style is typically a reason to jack up prices on something, so I was surprised to see it cost the same as an ugly, undesirable, non-retro model. I expected at least a small premium both for the style upgrade as well as the fact it's probably a lower volume seller compared to the aforementioned ugly stuff.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

robr2 said:


> Well they are made in China so they are inexpensive to manufacturer. Compare it to a similar SMEG made in Italy - that's $2K:


I love my smeg. It arrived from Italy in a giant wooden crate nailed together like a case of wine. You get what you pay for :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

robr2 said:


> Well they are made in China so they are inexpensive to manufacturer. Compare it to a similar SMEG made in Italy - that's $2K:


Never heard of them so I googled a bit. They seem to be over-priced garbage.



ice4life said:


> I love my smeg. It arrived from Italy in a giant wooden crate nailed together like a case of wine. You get what you pay for :thumbup:


It's a beer fridge... :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hostile said:


> Never heard of them so I googled a bit. They seem to be over-priced garbage.


You mean like your Golf R? :laugh:

No, but joking aside, it has been a great fridge for the past 3 years. And since we have a separate freezer in the garage, this has ample space for what it needs to do. Gets quite a bit of compliments too. I wanted to get a blue or green one, but the white just looked the best in a neutral environment.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I love my smeg. It arrived from Italy in a giant wooden crate nailed together like a case of wine. You get what you pay for :thumbup:


hope you're enjoying your $1,500 wooden crate. :laugh:


ideally, I wanted one of these ready-made keg fridges (with a warranty unlike a DIY). But at $3500+, that was out of the question for a secondary fridge in the garage.










https://www.elmirastoveworks.com/northstar/keg-fridges/models/


our cousins have a BigChill retro fridge in their basement bar. it's super sweet, but at $3,400, it was also not a consideration.










https://bigchill.com/refrigerator.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

col.mustard said:


> hope you're enjoying your $1,500 wooden crate. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ideally, I wanted one of these ready-made keg fridges (with a warranty unlike a DIY). But at $3500+, that was out of the question for a secondary fridge in the garage.
> ...



Smeg also makes similar fridges to those with the separate freezer (mine has a smaller freezer inside on the top). They also offer left or right hinge on all models which is cool. These below are priced the same as the ones above, so not sure those are really that much more sweet? I went with the single door version because I already had the separate freezer.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

they use the SMEG fridges on the British Bake-off!


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

ice4life said:


> smeg fridges


1. those Smeg fridges are less than half the size of a BigChill or Northstar.
2. they're still imported (italy (smeg) vs china (galanz), imported non-us company is still imported non-us company?). BigChill fridges are made in Colorado/Pennsylvania.
3. $2000 Smeg retro 10cu-ft beer fridge w/ 2yr warranty vs $500 10cu-ft Galanz retro beer fridge w/ bonus 2 cu-ft freezer for frosty glasses, ice, and extra frozen food w/ a 3yr warranty. it was as they say, a "no-brainer" decision for me in these unprecedented times.

why do y'all (ice4life, rob, toofit2quit) care about me buying a cheap $500 imported garage beer fridge/freezer from walmart? congrats that you paid $2k for a similarly sized imported fridge w/o a freezer. If I cared that much about a secondary garage beer fridge, I would have purchased a different one. If it weren't for Covid19, I would have gone to my local Habitat Restore and bought a $100 used fridge from the floor.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> 1. those Smeg fridges are less than half the size of a BigChill or Northstar.
> 2. they're still imported (italy (smeg) vs china (galanz), imported non-us company is still imported non-us company?). BigChill fridges are made in Colorado/Pennsylvania.
> 3. $2000 Smeg retro 10cu-ft beer fridge w/ 2yr warranty vs $500 10cu-ft Galanz retro beer fridge w/ bonus 2 cu-ft freezer for frosty glasses, ice, and extra frozen food w/ a 3yr warranty. it was as they say, a "no-brainer" decision for me in these unprecedented times.
> 
> why do y'all (ice4life, rob, toofit2quit) care about me buying a cheap $500 imported garage beer fridge/freezer from walmart? congrats that you paid $2k for a similarly sized imported fridge w/o a freezer. If I cared that much about a secondary garage beer fridge, I would have purchased a different one.


Because it looks cool, man.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> 1. those Smeg fridges are less than half the size of a BigChill or Northstar.
> 2. they're still imported (italy (smeg) vs china (galanz), imported non-us company is still imported non-us company?). BigChill fridges are made in Colorado/Pennsylvania.
> 3. $2000 Smeg retro 10cu-ft beer fridge w/ 2yr warranty vs $500 10cu-ft Galanz retro beer fridge w/ bonus 2 cu-ft freezer for frosty glasses, ice, and extra frozen food w/ a 3yr warranty. it was as they say, a "no-brainer" decision for me in these unprecedented times.
> 
> why do y'all (ice4life, rob, toofit2quit) care about me buying a cheap $500 imported garage beer fridge/freezer from walmart? congrats that you paid $2k for a similarly sized imported fridge w/o a freezer. If I cared that much about a secondary garage beer fridge, I would have purchased a different one.


Sounds to me like "SMEG" is the Italian spelling of "SMUG". 

When I was a kid, my grandfather had an old fridge in his basement for beer. It was avocado green with latching handles and a three level lazy susan inside! Of course it was thrown out as old junk when my grandmother sold the house.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

ice4life said:


> You mean like your Golf R? :laugh:


Says the guy with the f'ing Arteon. Talk about having a complete lack of self-awareness... :facepalm:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Ugh. Looking at some of these clean garages... I've got to get this MGB done and pulled out so that I can clean and finish the garage...


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Are we dick-measuring garage fridges now. :screwy::screwy:

2012* GE, philistines, suck it. 

Beer fridge by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Beer fridge by Chris Stack, on Flickr

*i have no actual idea, it was the fridge in the kitchen when we bought the house, we replaced with stainless and I claimed this for the garage. Beer is cold. That’s all that matters. 

SMEG my ass :screwy:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I spy some Zombie Dust. :thumbup:

not my favorite, but I like supporting "local" breweries, so I always have some in the fridge. it used to hard to get even here in southern Indiana, but availability is much better now.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I spy some Zombie Dust. :thumbup:
> 
> not my favorite, but I like supporting "local" breweries, so I always have some in the fridge. it used to hard to get even here in southern Indiana, but availability is much better now.


Yup. Zombie Dust is okay, more because it’s still somewhat hard to find, but my wife and I love their Gumballhead. That and Oberon are two of our favorites.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Speaking of garages, anyone here have a MaxJax or any experience with them? I've got a low ceiling height issue so a standard 2 post or 4 post won't work from me. Even a few feet off the ground makes all the difference when compared to laying on a crawler.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Speaking of garages, anyone here have a MaxJax or any experience with them? I've got a low ceiling height issue so a standard 2 post or 4 post won't work from me. Even a few feet off the ground makes all the difference when compared to laying on a crawler.


I've heard good and bad, though I considered one. Garage Journal has LOTS of posts on these, with a few hairy incidents from the lifting arms not rising/falling together in tandem. I'd probably lean towards one of these for a low-rise 2 post: 

https://www.bendpak.com/best-two-post-lift-for-low-ceilings/

I still plan on a 4 post with center jack for my garage. Unfortunately, COVID has shut down such discretionary purchases for now.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Speaking of garages, anyone here have a MaxJax or any experience with them? I've got a low ceiling height issue so a standard 2 post or 4 post won't work from me. Even a few feet off the ground makes all the difference when compared to laying on a crawler.


Have had one for several years now. Works great. Minor complaints would be one side leaks a bit, but you can think of that like a rust preventer. 
I always drop things down to the safety bars (which is a bit low) when leaving something up on the lift, and then raise it back up to a better height when working. Haven't had any issues, feel like i've more than gotten my moneys worth. The simplicity of needing to move the car "just a bit" for those hard to reach places is a bit advantage over jack stands. Obviously full height would be nice but I don't have the headroom either.

I've seen in Garage Equipment Supply there's a slightly more expensive model (that's not called MaxJax, just some other danmar name that looks very similar) that seems to have locking heights vs the maxjax's safety bars. That would be a nice feature.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Speaking of garages, anyone here have a MaxJax or any experience with them?


CSB: my grandpa had something similar. they didn't have the ceiling height, so he broke up the floor and put in a pit underneath the car (think oil change garages) so he could lift the car up 3ft with the small lift, and stand up in the pit. it was pretty neat.

edit: nvm, he had a completely different lift; more like this:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I've heard good and bad, though I considered one. Garage Journal has LOTS of posts on these, with a few hairy incidents from the lifting arms not rising/falling together in tandem. I'd probably lean towards one of these for a low-rise 2 post:
> 
> 
> 
> I still plan on a 4 post with center jack for my garage. Unfortunately, COVID has shut down such discretionary purchases for now.


I've had one for about 5 years. Had that happen to me twice. Got stuck once and another time just one side was coming down. Scary to say the least. Its a decent product when you're limited on ceiling height.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

lol............ anyone wanna buy some SMEG stickers? :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Had some time today to get a couple piece of art up on the walls. I also borrowed an S7. 

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

I think it fits _just_ about right  

I also put a vacuum on my wall and a hose holder on my door, who happens to know someone named Andy.
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

Still have an R8 poster, framed the same way as the Silver Arrow one shown above. I want to try to keep it on the same side of the garage as the R8, but I may just end up putting it next to the B5 poster. I do like the idea of having a poster of both cars, on their respective side of the garage :laugh:


I was thinking of painting the pegboard walls a medium gray, say in the same vein as Nardo Gray? There isnt much light in there currently, so I am not sure if it would feel too dark. Open to any thoughts or ideas :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> I was thinking of painting the pegboard walls a medium gray, say in the same vein as Nardo Gray? There isnt much light in there currently, so I am not sure if it would feel too dark. Open to any thoughts or ideas :thumbup:


I'm going to paint my garage interior walls with Behr paint (Manhattan Mist).


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

eggwhite93 said:


> I can’t find a picture of mine but I will post one later if you want. I am very happy with my Saferacks 2x6 and 2x8. I did a good amount of research and found these to be the best bang for the buck. It also appears that Saferacks and Monsterrax are the exact same (they both use the same pictures on their site) so who ever has the best sale going on at the time.


Just put an order in for Saferacks through Costco which is the first step to hopefully get some cabinets and flooring. I'll be sure to document if all my plans come together.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'm going to paint my garage interior walls with Behr paint (Manhattan Mist).


I would do the lower half or so in a darker gray like battleship grey. That seems light enough that it would show a lot more dirt and grime.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> ... the pegboard walls...


So. Much. PEGBOARD!! 

Did the previous owner have stock in a pegboard company or something? Pegboard has it's uses, but DAMN!!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Had some time today to get a couple piece of art up on the walls. I also borrowed an S7.
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> ...


Lighting can be fixed. Order the 6 or 8 pack of LED lights that are 4' long; about $50-60. 2 light socket to electrical outlet adapters. Boom. Plenty of light, regardless of color. Grey walls with a blue & black racedeck floor would look nice.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

col.mustard said:


> why do y'all (ice4life, rob, toofit2quit) care about me buying a cheap $500 imported garage beer fridge/freezer from walmart? congrats that you paid $2k for a similarly sized imported fridge w/o a freezer. If I cared that much about a secondary garage beer fridge, I would have purchased a different one. If it weren't for Covid19, I would have gone to my local Habitat Restore and bought a $100 used fridge from the floor.


I don't care about your fridge- I was just pointing out that the SMEG wasn't a piece of garbage to the keyboard warriors, considering I own one first hand.




Hostile said:


> Says the guy with the f'ing Arteon. Talk about having a complete lack of self-awareness... :facepalm:


You still can't take a joke. But not sure I get the slant- I'd take the Arteon any day. It's way better equipped for nearly the same price (See below). I also don't need to measure my dick in 0-60 times, so a hot hatch seems silly.

Heated Steering Wheel
Heated Rear Seats
Nappa Leather (Instead of Vienna Leather)
Multi Color Ambient Lighting
Active-X 4 Way Headrests (Instead of 2 Way Headrests)
Ventilated Front Seats
Massaging Seat
Dynaudio (Instead of Fender)
Tri-Zone Climate Control
Power Tailgate with Kick Open
Remote Start
Wheel Locks
Full Size Spare
Frameless Windows
Auto Dimming Exterior Mirror
Power Folding Mirrors
Area View Surround Camera
Dynamic Light Assist Multi-Beam Lights (Instead of Light Assist)


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> Had some time today to get a couple piece of art up on the walls. I also borrowed an S7.
> 
> Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I'd call the dealership right away - that oil leak from the A7 is horrendous.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

robr2 said:


> I'd call the dealership right away - that oil leak from the A7 is horrendous.


Yes. Demand RS6 avant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2 doors said:


> So. Much. PEGBOARD!!
> 
> Did the previous owner have stock in a pegboard company or something? Pegboard has it's uses, but DAMN!!


It's about the cheapest wall covering you can do and it's fairly utilitarian. I have one wall done with pegboard because PO had it up. Other three walls are PVC slatwall, which is superior (holds more weight). Biggest problem with pegboard is that it warps in a humid environment and can take on a musty smell. Less of a problem if you live in Nevada or Arizona.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> Lighting can be fixed. Order the 6 or 8 pack of LED lights that are 4' long; about $50-60. 2 light socket to electrical outlet adapters. Boom. Plenty of light, regardless of color. Grey walls with a blue & black racedeck floor would look nice.


this. highly suggest these from amazon. the whiter light is the 5000k and the more blue is the 6500k. i prefer the 5000k myself. plenty bright without being completely over bearing on the eyes

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

again i apologize for the lights being all over the place. i am limited on outlets and space so i wanted maximum light output regardless of looks

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PG3RLH7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> again i apologize for the lights being all over the place. i am limited on outlets and space so i wanted maximum light output regardless of looks


No worries, but it does look like a setup for an '80s nightclub. :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

2 doors said:


> So. Much. PEGBOARD!!
> 
> Did the previous owner have stock in a pegboard company or something? Pegboard has it's uses, but DAMN!!


I'm doing all interior walls of my shed in pegboard, and the vaulted ceiling in beadboard. Hang anything anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No worries, but it does look like a setup for an '80s nightclub. :laugh:


Paint the ceiling black and paint neon colors of triangles and splash paint around randomly. Perfect.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No worries, but it does look like a setup for an '80s nightclub. :laugh:


I think it's badass. :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Let's not forget, we need a Radwood McMike fathead in all our garages - https://www.fathead.com/custom/vinyl/die-cut-wall-decal/ On sale for only $125.99.

:laugh:

Brandon should get one with the tagline "Trust Me." :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

robr2 said:


> I'd call the dealership right away - that oil leak from the A7 is horrendous.


First of all, its a coolant. Second of all its an S7. 3rd of all, everyone keeps telling me that is a right of passage with a B5 :laugh::thumbup::beer:


And yes. Holy pegboard batman Which is why I wanted to paint some of it to help break it up some. Maybe leaving white ceilings would be a nice little contrast. Then doing an audi themed color scheme like garage posted a few pages back.


----------



## BGTI1 (Sep 2, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> First of all, its a coolant. Second of all its an S7. 3rd of all, everyone keeps telling me that is a right of passage with a B5 :laugh::thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> And yes. Holy pegboard batman Which is why I wanted to paint some of it to help break it up some. Maybe leaving white ceilings would be a nice little contrast. Then doing an audi themed color scheme like garage posted a few pages back.


Be careful on what color you choose if you paint it. light colors (white, off white) reflect light better so you will have more light in the garage.
On a side note, how loud it that vacuum? I have a $50 vacuum Ridgid (not wall mounted) and man it is sol loud, that I wear earmuffs when I use it. Your garage looks good.

Who's Andy Loscavio?


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

I have those Amazon LED lights. I bought 8 of them planning to replace my current old-school florescent light setup. I would probably need 20-30 of these to get the same light output as the existing florescent setup. :laugh:

So I ended up using them as auxiliary lights on my shelving and over the work bench, which actually ended up being a great use as they provide a lot of light from the sides when detailing and working on cars. 

Eventually I want to replace all the overhead lights, but need to spec out better lums. 

Excuse the mess, that's my next project...


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

BGTI1 said:


> Be careful on what color you choose if you paint it. light colors (white, off white) reflect light better so you will have more light in the garage.


This is my dilemma. My buddy is building out a commercial hang/garage space and is using OSB painted black and it's exactly what I want to do, looks so slick. Before I saw that I was leaning toward bright white/gray kinda like Tesla service.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

BGTI1 said:


> Be careful on what color you choose if you paint it. light colors (white, off white) reflect light better so you will have more light in the garage.
> On a side note, how loud it that vacuum? I have a $50 vacuum Ridgid (not wall mounted) and man it is sol loud, that I wear earmuffs when I use it. Your garage looks good.
> 
> Who's Andy Loscavio?


Thanks! The vacuum seemed no louder than any other shopvac I have used. My only complaint was when I went to turn it on for the first time, the exhaust blew right into my face :laugh:

Andy is something like a God. My door is a very lucky person to know him.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

I went with the HF LED, plug in and $20 with coupon ( $30 w/o), 4000 k color temp and claimed 5000 lumens. Seems to be popular with contractors as it took several trips to get the 8 that I needed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BGTI1 said:


> Who's Andy Loscavio?


Oh. My. God.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh. My. God.


Our god*

Oh. My. Andy.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

After seeing the price of a trencher rental ($500 for 4 hours), I got to work on doing it by hand with a pickaxe. Running existing patio wiring out to it (10/3) to a subpanel which will have 2 breakers.

I have a quote for grass seeding, but have a sod company coming out tomorrow to quote the yard for me. Its destroyed after stripping it to make a clean slate late 2019 right after I bought the house.

I plan to have the shed wired and sealed (tyvek outside, vapor barrier inside) within the next few days. Then I'll get to work on siding / trimming it out.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> This is my dilemma. My buddy is building out a commercial hang/garage space and is using OSB painted black and it's exactly what I want to do, looks so slick. Before I saw that I was leaning toward bright white/gray kinda like Tesla service.


I just painted my whole garage black last week, it's fine as long as you have good lighting.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> After seeing the price of a trencher rental ($500 for 4 hours), I got to work on doing it by hand with a pickaxe. Running existing patio wiring out to it (10/3) to a subpanel which will have 2 breakers.
> 
> I have a quote for grass seeding, but have a sod company coming out tomorrow to quote the yard for me. Its destroyed after stripping it to make a clean slate late 2019 right after I bought the house.
> 
> I plan to have the shed wired and sealed (tyvek outside, vapor barrier inside) within the next few days. Then I'll get to work on siding / trimming it out.


THat's quite a fancy shed, looks great


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> I just painted my whole garage black last week, it's fine as long as you *compensate with additional* lighting.


Fixed


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oooh, I like those chocks! 



2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


>


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

All this talk about lighting....

This was from my old garage. I miscalculated how many lumens per square foot and over shot it by a bit....










Lots of people laughed, then usually admitted that they had never actually been able to see things in a garage before.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

dan of montana said:


> All this talk about lighting....
> 
> This was from my old garage. I miscalculated how many lumens per square foot and over shot it by a bit....
> 
> .


LED or standard? Same problem with my new to me shop.. Big 8ft lights, 80% of them are burnt out, LED or standards for replacements is my dilemma.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

While it's theoretically possible to have too much light in a garage, more light is almost always a good thing. Even with 6 bright shop lights (including two directly over the work benches), I still find myself occasionally reaching for a flashlight when I'm trying to work on something deep in an engine bay or similar.

I'd absolutely recommend LED. After transitioning from florescent to LED with my new garage, I would never go back to horrible flickering fluorescents that regularly need giant replacement tubes and take forever to start up in the cold.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Really getting irritated with Home Depot's complete ineptitude to deliver a package on a set date.

1) Ship to store order due in store April 5th. April 5th comes and goes, no tracking update. Like April 9th I text the help number like where the **** is my package and boom it instantly arrives, it was clearly there the whole time and tracking never updated.

2) Ship to store order, originally due in store on the last ****ing possible day of the window (of course) which is this Thursday the 23rd, then on Saturday it updated to say Monday the 20th. Yesterday came and at 4:00 (since they now close at 6:00 every day) I called the store like so, um has it shown up and the tracking just failed to update like last time? Guy says no, it's not here, but I'm looking at tracking and it should come in on the overnight truck tonight and be here tomorrow. Wake up this morning, tracking now says 23rd again. No scans since it departed 2-3 states away 4 days ago? No ****ing idea where that one is or when it's actually coming.

3) Ship to home order made nearly two weeks now at a shipping cost of 100 ****ing dollars. Numerous places within the emails/websites to track, none consistent. One gives a ****ty April 21 - April 28 window, the other one says being delivered TODAY. Just now, 2:15 PM, I check again and now it says April 28th, again, the last ****ing day of the window and nearly three ****ing weeks from order. This wasn't free, I paid $100 for this. How the **** are you off by a WEEK? How do you start the day telling me it's coming today and then tell me oh no sorry it'll be not another day, but another week? The last status update was "cross dock arrival" which google tells me is when it comes in to a warehouse on a truck and goes RIGHT onto an outbound truck, typically to be dispatched within 24 hours. You're now telling me you cross dock arrivaled it and it's going to sit on an outbound truck for a week? Logistical fail and completely defeating the purpose of cross docking if so.

****ing utter incompetence at every turn.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Nealric said:


> While it's theoretically possible to have too much light in a garage, more light is almost always a good thing. Even with 6 bright shop lights (including two directly over the work benches), I still find myself occasionally reaching for a flashlight when I'm trying to work on something deep in an engine bay or similar.
> 
> I'd absolutely recommend LED. After transitioning from florescent to LED with my new garage, I would never go back to horrible flickering fluorescents that regularly need giant replacement tubes and take forever to start up in the cold.


Appreciate the feedback, kinda confirmed what I wanted to end up doing.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> oooh, I like those chocks!


Got em Amazon a few years ago, I love em because you can see the yellow arms from inside the car so you don't leave them. They are probably made for trucks, so if you have a suuuper low car they might need to be modified.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Smooremin said:


> And yes. Holy pegboard batman Which is why I wanted to paint some of it to help break it up some. Maybe leaving white ceilings would be a nice little contrast. *Then doing an audi themed color scheme like garage posted a few pages back.*


Which of these colors will be the background?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

dan of montana said:


> All this talk about lighting....
> 
> This was from my old garage. I miscalculated how many lumens per square foot and over shot it by a bit....
> 
> ...


Do you rent out it to spies needing to do an interrogation?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Really getting irritated with Home Depot's complete ineptitude to deliver a package on a set date.
> 
> 1) Ship to store order due in store April 5th. April 5th comes and goes, no tracking update. Like April 9th I text the help number like where the **** is my package and boom it instantly arrives, it was clearly there the whole time and tracking never updated.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are at but Menards system out here in the midwest is better. Typically different brands than Home Depot but the communication is better. I ordered wall anchors from HD and had no idea when they were coming too. Showed up today.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> I don't know where you are at but Menards system out here in the midwest is better. Typically different brands than Home Depot but the communication is better. I ordered wall anchors from HD and had no idea when they were coming too. Showed up today.


I'm in MN so I've grown up with Menards too.

And on that note, I called the logistics compamy regarding #3 and now they are saying it's still coming today before 8:00, wtf? Happy if so but jesus christ...so i wait for now still


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Nealric said:


> While it's theoretically possible to have too much light in a garage, more light is almost always a good thing. Even with 6 bright shop lights (including two directly over the work benches), I still find myself occasionally reaching for a flashlight when I'm trying to work on something deep in an engine bay or similar.
> 
> I'd absolutely recommend LED. After transitioning from florescent to LED with my new garage, I would never go back to horrible flickering fluorescents that regularly need giant replacement tubes and take forever to start up in the cold.


I find incandescent bulbs better and easier on my eyes than LED's for under the hood work. While LED's are bright, sometimes they are too bright and anything shiny reflects blinding light back into my eyes.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Senior Member said:


> I find incandescent bulbs better and easier on my eyes than LED's for under the hood work. While LED's are bright, sometimes they are too bright and anything shiny reflects blinding light back into my eyes.


I find the pure white/blue white too glaring. I hate them on other people's headlights and I hate them for LED lighting at home. Fortunately some of them come in warmer tones and I have those in my garage. It helps kill that annoying glare.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

To add to the LED lighting discussion, I will not get any LED over 5000k. It is just far too white for me and feels very unnatural to me. I have plans to get a long set of string lights for my deck and will be getting 2700K LEDS. But I do not think I can find shop lights that are lower than 5000k.

I wanted to get somethign like this, it seems like a great way to quick and cheaply install LEDs in the garage, but I do not want "daylight" colored lights. 









https://www.amazon.com/Deformable-Adjustable-Lighting-Warehouse-Detection/dp/B07WMSCRB2


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> To add to the LED lighting discussion, I will not get any LED over 5000k. It is just far too white for me and feels very unnatural to me. I have plans to get a long set of string lights for my deck and will be getting 2700K LEDS. But I do not think I can find shop lights that are lower than 5000k.
> 
> I wanted to get somethign like this, it seems like a great way to quick and cheaply install LEDs in the garage, but I do not want "daylight" colored lights.
> 
> ...


Yes. I always go for "soft white." Light quality is VERY similar to incandescent.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

MXTHOR3 said:


> LED or standard? Same problem with my new to me shop.. Big 8ft lights, 80% of them are burnt out, LED or standards for replacements is my dilemma.


These were fluorescents. I can't recall the exact setup, but I do what do say it pulled something like 8-9 amps while running....



robr2 said:


> Do you rent out it to spies needing to do an interrogation?


:laugh::laugh:


It was way too bright. If there was something that was deep in the engine bay and not getting direct light, you needed a pretty bright light to see. 

New house / new garage has a couple of bulbs. Bright white paint and a decent utility light works pretty well. But I will eventually add some more lighting.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

We built this last year.This was from before the gravel was laid down


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> To add to the LED lighting discussion, I will not get any LED over 5000k. It is just far too white for me and feels very unnatural to me. I have plans to get a long set of string lights for my deck and will be getting 2700K LEDS. But I do not think I can find shop lights that are lower than 5000k.
> 
> I wanted to get somethign like this, it seems like a great way to quick and cheaply install LEDs in the garage, but I do not want "daylight" colored lights.
> 
> ...


i tried a cheaper version of this and the string lights in 5000k were a million times better. the led fan light is better than a single light bulb but you wont get good light spread and will cast shadows when it gets darker out


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Yeah yeah yeah, humble brag before you say anything, but... LED lights from Costco and RaceDeck tiles. Cleaned the cars, rare to see them nice. Dry walled the walls and painted them semi-gloss white. 

I collected a lot of tools over the years and do all maintenance in my man cave, one way to keep cost down.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

MXTHOR3 said:


> LED or standard? Same problem with my new to me shop.. Big 8ft lights, 80% of them are burnt out, LED or standards for replacements is my dilemma.


https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/tools-and-resources/Pages/Lighting-Layout-Tool.aspx 

Sylvania offers a free layout tool for lighting. You can adjust the dimensions etc in their program.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> THat's quite a fancy shed, looks great


Wait til you see inside. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Regarding "too much light". It's likely that you're still not even close to the amount of light there is outside when the sun is up. When working, there is almost no way to have too much light. Especially as I get older.




TooFitToQuit said:


> Wait til you see inside. :beer::thumbup:


I hope you electrical service trench is only in the preliminary digging stages.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> i tried a cheaper version of this and the string lights in 5000k were a million times better. the led fan light is better than a single light bulb but you wont get good light spread and will cast shadows when it gets darker out


I have 4 of the triple LED setups in my shop garage, there is some slight shadowing but not that bad imo. Plenty bright enough to do paint correction with minimal need of my scangrip unless I need to look at lower panels. I also prefer the daylight color when working on cars for visibility.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I should just quit waiting on a Quickjack refurb and buy the one I want. I have so many uses right now, but COVID economy has me scared.


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Smooremin said:


> To add to the LED lighting discussion, I will not get any LED over 5000k. It is just far too white for me and feels very unnatural to me. I have plans to get a long set of string lights for my deck and will be getting 2700K LEDS. But I do not think I can find shop lights that are lower than 5000k.
> 
> I wanted to get somethign like this, it seems like a great way to quick and cheaply install LEDs in the garage, but I do not want "daylight" colored lights.
> 
> ...


Do it. I have three of these type (not these exact, but at 5k) in my garage, and they are terrific (this style). I have 6 total sockets and the back three (near the entrance to the house) are filled with these. Been running them for a year to see what i think, and they are perfect. Will get three more to get a interrogation-worthy lighting, the other three currently have some single LED bulbs in them. The front three sockets gets covered by the garage doors when they are up, so that's a little annoying. These thing put out terrific light, far better than running socket splitters and putting two bulbs in them (which i have tried before). I love that you can adjust the petals to move the lighting slightly, and they are silent - zero humming.

What i love is these are so clean looking compared to my last garage setup (which was ghetto) where you has wires running from the lights to the socket in the ceiling.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> I have plans to get a long set of string lights for my deck and will be getting 2700K LEDS. But I do not think I can find shop lights that are lower than 5000k.


We have 2 strings of these hanging in our pergola, they look great. Very warm color.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IQVPGXK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> I hope you electrical service trench is only in the preliminary digging stages.


It's already covered back up and will be sodded next week. :thumbup:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Nealric said:


> While it's theoretically possible to have too much light in a garage, more light is almost always a good thing. Even with 6 bright shop lights (including two directly over the work benches), I still find myself occasionally reaching for a flashlight when I'm trying to work on something deep in an engine bay or similar.
> 
> I'd absolutely recommend LED. After transitioning from florescent to LED with my new garage, I would never go back to horrible flickering fluorescents that regularly need giant replacement tubes and take forever to start up in the cold.


Agreed.

My 4ft LEDs have been maintenance free whereas I used to have to change FL tubes pretty consistently.
The LED lighting performance is far superior since there is no visible flicker, and no warm up time.

Too much light is easy to fix with a number of different switching and connection options so you can turn on fixtures have whatever amount of light up to "directly staring into the sun" that you desire.
Too little light is much harder to deal with, since then you have to add fixtures or move around mobile solutions just to get a reasonable level of overall room brightness.

The need for more light deep in the engine bay or under the chassis, will always be there even if you have a well lit garage.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I should just quit waiting on a Quickjack refurb and buy the one I want. I have so many uses right now, but COVID economy has me scared.


I keep checking Costco's website for when they go on sale (maybe again for Memorial Day?). I've heard people buying them for $900 but I've never seen it that low (5,000-lb capacity).


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> I keep checking Costco's website for when they go on sale (maybe again for Memorial Day?). I've heard people buying them for $900 but I've never seen it that low (5,000-lb capacity).


Quick Jack had a refurb BL-5000SLX for ~$990 on their site if I remember correctly. I'm looking for the 5000SLX model as well, and refurbs have always been below $1000 with the full 1-year factory warranty. 

girlfriends parents are Costco members, so perhaps I can have them get me one ha.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> I keep checking Costco's website for when they go on sale (maybe again for Memorial Day?). I've heard people buying them for $900 but I've never seen it that low (5,000-lb capacity).


Costco sometimes has in-store only deals that aren't on the website. Those $900 quickjacks were local specials.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nealric said:


> Costco sometimes has in-store only deals that aren't on the website. Those $900 quickjacks were local specials.


Ah, well seeing how I don't have a membership, that explains that! 

Planning on using my brother's. In fact, his S3 is almost due for the 2-year service and I was gonna take care of that for him as a belated birthday present. The Quick Jack will make flushing the brakes a breeze.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Another ship to store order from Home Depot, another complete round of incompetence.

It's now Thursday. I'm waiting for a package to arrive at the store for pickup that was supposed to be there _Monday_. I have gotten jerked around at every step, every phone call, every customer service help, it's all different. It's always YES IT FOR SURE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW, YES YES.

Wake up today, see the tracking says it was delivered last night at 7:38 PM. Still sitting around here come 2:00 this afternoon with no email to come get it. Tracking not only says it was delivered yesterday, but that it would also be ready for pickup yesterday. Still no indication. Call the store, girl tells me it hasn't shown up yet, that it's coming tonight. I'm like lady, I have both items scanned in as being delivered to your store, last night at 7:38 PM so what's that about? "I don't know, maybe 1 part of your order came yesterday." But hey don't go physically look or anything to actually verify that part of my order is in for me to come get. But it's no matter, because both items say they were received by the store last night.

I stewed on it for an hour before calling the store back, hoping to get someone less stupid. Well of course I got her again and I was like you know, I'm pretty sure it was delivered yesterday, you know, like the tracking says. Well now the story changed, 'oh yah it showed up last night but it's going to sit behind the store in the truck until tomorrow, almost 48 hours since arrival."

Yeah, unacceptable and now we are way outside the end of the possible delivery window, let alone MONDAY when I was supposed to get it. I said at this point I've been jerked around bigtime on 3 ship to store orders in the last two weeks and enough is enough and that at this point I need some sort of compensation because I'm not the one continuing to fail to deliver on the delivery date you yourselves set. Of course she pointed the finger elsewhere and told me to call online customer service, where I've now been on hold for over an hour.

I'm this close to telling Home Depot to absolutely stuff it and ordering the NewAge locker elsewhere for 2x the price, pushed out delivery date be damned. So sick of HD's sh!t.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Ah, well seeing how I don't have a membership, that explains that!
> 
> Planning on using my brother's. In fact, his S3 is almost due for the 2-year service and I was gonna take care of that for him as a belated birthday present. The Quick Jack will make flushing the brakes a breeze.


You have to flush the brakes every 2 years in the S3? That’s every other service interval isn’t it?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Hostile said:


> You have to flush the brakes every 2 years in the S3? That’s every other service interval isn’t it?




Flushing your brake fluid every 2 years is pretty much standard on every car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> Flushing your brake fluid every 2 years is pretty much standard on every car.


I suspect that a pretty large portion of 10 year old cars are still on their original brake fluid. I mean, I flush pretty much annually (or more if I’m tracking a lot), but most normal folks don’t. I doubt there’s anything special about the Audi. They are just specifying they interval for keeping the system in top shape.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nealric said:


> I suspect that a pretty large portion of 10 year old cars are still on their original brake fluid. I mean, I flush pretty much annually (or more if I’m tracking a lot), but most normal folks don’t. I doubt there’s anything special about the Audi. They are just specifying they interval for keeping the system in top shape.


Right. Pretty much every manufacturer recommends a brake flush interval of no longer than 2 years despite mileage and under normal driving conditions. Track use requires more frequent flushes and yes, I know there are many who don't even bother. But we also have people who never change their brake pads or blinker fluid until it's too late.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Flushing your brake fluid every 2 years is pretty much standard on every car.


For my STI it’s every 30k (6k intervals) and the brake fluid does double duty as the clutch fluid too. 

I had to look it up for the R. It looks like it’s after the third year then every 2 years after that. Two years still seems excessive.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

2 years is just the mfr covering all environments for brake fluid moisture absorption. You're not wrong though. How much moisture could a sealed system absorb in two years?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hostile said:


> For my STI it’s every 30k (6k intervals) and the brake fluid does double duty as the clutch fluid too.
> 
> I had to look it up for the R. It looks like it’s after the third year then every 2 years after that. *Two years still seems excessive.*


If you live in the desert I would imagine it is. If you live in the Ohio Valley then it really isn't. Humidity gets so high and brake fluid absorbs so much water from the air it isn't funny. Flush it every two years or so and there are likely no problems down the road with the hydraulic systems in your car. Forego it and rust will start to form in the systems. Brake fluid is cheap, so there's not much of a reason _not_ to do it. :beer:


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Another ship to store order from Home Depot, another complete round of incompetence.
> 
> It's now Thursday. I'm waiting for a package to arrive at the store for pickup that was supposed to be there _Monday_. I have gotten jerked around at every step, every phone call, every customer service help, it's all different. It's always YES IT FOR SURE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW, YES YES.
> 
> ...


Dude, NO ONE CARES. Home Depot's store employees getting you a god damn toolbox right now isn't their biggest priority given the outgoing situation in the world. You sound like the kind of person who needs to be told to STFU and quit your bitching.

So STFU and quit your bitching. No one cares about your indecision leading up to the toolbox, your bitching about the price of the toolbox due to your misunderstanding of dynamic eCommerce pricing, and your entitlement exemplified by calling up the store and complaining to store employees making $14/hr while being exposed to god knows what during a pandemic. 

Did your refrigerator fail? No. Do you have a hole in your roof? No. Is this a truly pressing need that requires you to get this toolbox into your garage RIGHT THIS INSTANT? No!

Jesus Christ, man. Calm down and gain some perspective. This is a good thread and no one wants to hear about it, let alone right now.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> It's already covered back up and will be sodded next week. :thumbup:


I think he was referring to burying the line at the standard 18" minimum depth :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Dude


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Dude, NO ONE CARES.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> whinning


you should have just bought a SMEG fridge. :laugh:



HotCarlWeathers said:


> Dude, NO ONE CARES.


^this.

back on topic:











I'm looking at everyone else's garage lighting, and now i'm feeling a bit jelly... I picked up these LED lights a while ago, and they're all plugged into an outlet on the ceiling. is there a way to conceal these unsightly power cords? there's a FROG above the garage, so no crawl-space/attic access (that would be way to easy)


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> I'm looking at everyone else's garage lighting, and now i'm feeling a bit jelly... I picked up these LED lights a while ago, and they're all plugged into an outlet on the ceiling. is there a way to conceal these unsightly power cords? there's a FROG above the garage, so no crawl-space/attic access (that would be way to easy)


You would have to hard-wire them: hard wire the fixtures with romex, then run the romex to where the outlet is and wire in using a junction box IIRC, check your electrical codes. You'd still need to punch a hole in the drywall and fish the wires over to the outlet.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> I'm looking at everyone else's garage lighting, and now i'm feeling a bit jelly... I picked up these LED lights a while ago, and they're all plugged into an outlet on the ceiling. is there a way to conceal these unsightly power cords? there's a FROG above the garage, so no crawl-space/attic access (that would be way to easy)


I have a similar setup and used adhesive-backed conduit/wire cover/wahtever it's called to hide the cords. Easy, and while not as clean as hard wiring things in there, it looks a ton better. Similar to this:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Legrand-1-in-White-Straight-Channel-Cord-Cover/3130109


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Samson said:


> I have a similar setup and used adhesive-backed conduit/wire cover/wahtever it's called to hide the cords.


This is probably the easiest way to do it. Just be aware that the cheap sticky tape they use sometimes fails when exposed to temperature swings. I always install this stuff with small screws into the ceiling joists.

Going through the drywall is probably a non starter if the ceiling is framed with dimensional lumber and they're going the wrong way.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> you should have just bought a SMEG fridge. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zip tie them together to keep them organized. Then hang a couple of cool flags on the ceiling, like a Yugo flag or Budweiser flag. Things like that.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

thegoodson said:


> 2 years is just the mfr covering all environments for brake fluid moisture absorption. You're not wrong though. How much moisture could a sealed system absorb in two years?


It's not just the moisture, it's what the moisture does. Water boils at a lower point than brake fluid. When it gets hot, it expands and makes the brakes spongy. 

That said... how many times did I flush the brake fluid in my Golf, over 116,000 miles and 8 years? 

...

yeah, about that many times. And I flogged the s**t out of it.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

The A1 and A2 Garage Thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...terally)&p=114290227&viewfull=1#post114290227

Covering:
- Foundation cracks
- Expansion cracks
- Epoxy flooring
- Lighting
- Cabinets/storage 
- Attic ladders
- Audio/Stereo
- Tool layout
- PEX Aircompressor setup
- 220v/110v additions

Before: 

















After:



















LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'm going to paint my garage interior walls with Behr paint (Manhattan Mist).


Not sure if Manhattan Mist but you get the idea:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> Zip tie them together to keep them organized. Then hang a couple of cool flags on the ceiling, like a Yugo flag or Budweiser flag. Things like that.


Generally bundling power cords together is not a great idea, can cause them to overheat.

I would just check them before doing this to make sure they are not putting off any heat.... and if fine is what I would do too so not knocking the idea.. maybe wouldn't cover them


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chris86vw said:


> Generally bundling power cords together is not a great idea, can cause them to overheat.


Wut?

We're talking LED lights here. They draw almost no amps. Don't give out bad info will ya...

I would use something like this:

homedepot.com/5-ft-Non-Metallic-Raceway-Wire-Channel-White


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wut?
> 
> We're talking LED lights here. They draw almost no amps. Don't give out bad info will ya...


Suggesting one test to make sure that they are not heating up is not bad information, it is the complete opposite in fact. Also way to delete the part where I said it is what I would also do.. :screwy: 


I actually tested mine before posting and they were cool to the touch but they are all hanging and not near walls or ceilings. But many of these lights do actually come with warnings about not running them with the wires bundled.. yes even these led lights. 


Look at the power line coming in off the pole from your house and then compare what it is capable of carrying vs what you have going to a single 15amp outlet in a room, the difference there is that the hanging line is designed to account for airflow around it, vs wires stuffed in your walls and not exposed. 


Cords like what are being used on lights being discussed are not meant to be bundled and covered, they are meant to be exposed and air cooled.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chris86vw said:


> Suggesting one test to make sure that they are not heating up is not bad information, it is the complete opposite in fact. Also way to delete the part where I said it is what I would also do.. :screwy:
> 
> 
> I actually tested mine before posting and they were cool to the touch but they are all hanging and not near walls or ceilings. But many of these lights do actually come with warnings about not running them with the wires bundled.. yes even these led lights.
> ...


What the heck are you babbling about? Zip ties are fine. Period.

Stop this nitpicking about everything posted here. It's annoying.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What the heck are you babbling about? Zip ties are fine. Period.
> 
> Stop this nitpicking about everything posted here. It's annoying.


No, he's right. The r-value of a cheap, nylon/poly flag loosely hung from the ceiling of a non-conditioned garage would definitely bring a cause of concern of overheating wires, despite millions of active hours of garages and homes across the world that have bundled and/or covered their power lines. I mean, I've stuffed a few cords underneath the trim and carpet on the edges, and lost so many homes to fires I've lost count.

These are clearly fire hazards if they covered power cords.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

*Milestone Achieved*

Finally got the epoxy floor laid down by the pros. Here's what it looked like before:










Holes and the cracks patched up.










Pattern:










Boom!










Huge improvement.



















Also sanded and painted the gas pipe that's been bugging me for months.



















And painted the I-beam on the back end.










Cost was $1,550 for about 400 ft[sup]2[/sup]. About 3 hours on a Friday to surface grind and apply the epoxy with 1/4" flakes, then 1.5 hours on Saturday to apply the polyurethane top coat. Rolled in the toolbox on Monday night and drove in the cars on Thursday night.

Here's how it all went down.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^ nice job Kian. :thumbup:


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks great.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Dude, NO ONE CARES. Home Depot's store employees getting you a god damn toolbox right now isn't their biggest priority given the outgoing situation in the world. You sound like the kind of person who needs to be told to STFU and quit your bitching.
> 
> So STFU and quit your bitching. No one cares about your indecision leading up to the toolbox, your bitching about the price of the toolbox due to your misunderstanding of dynamic eCommerce pricing, and your entitlement exemplified by calling up the store and complaining to store employees making $14/hr while being exposed to god knows what during a pandemic.
> 
> ...


Lol, who are you? You're b!tching just the same, but also launching personal attacks so you're welcomed to go get ****ed too. I said absolutely nothing to you, at all, and you just decided to come in and be a complete a$$h0le to me for no reason.

I never attacked you whatsoever, but I will certainly respond in kind. Excuse me for ranting about something, didn't know that wasn't allowed and that you're so perfect you've never done it. Oh and don't kid yourself, HD doesn't give a sh!t about anything but money just like any other business, pandemic or not. If they really cared about the pandemic, they'd be closed - nobody's forcing "essential" businesses to be open. As you said, a toolbox isn't essential, so it's clear where HD's priorities really lie so excuse me for holding them to it.



HotCarlWeathers said:


> Did your refrigerator fail? No. Do you have a hole in your roof? No.


No, but guess what did happen? My ****ing dad died weeks ago so I sure as sh!t don't need a lecture on perspective from you nor your smug comments about busted fridges or holes in roofs. Hopefully that makes you feel like the pr!ck you are.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


> Huge improvement.


Looks outstanding, very reasonable price too - money well spent.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> Finally got the epoxy floor laid down by the pros. Here's what it looked like before:


looks so good and the price sounds like it was money well spent. :beer:



puma1552 said:


> I never attacked you whatsoever, but I will certainly respond in kind. Excuse me for ranting about something, didn't know that wasn't allowed and that you're so perfect you've never done it. Oh and don't kid yourself, HD doesn't give a sh!t about anything but money just like any other business, pandemic or not. If they really cared about the pandemic, they'd be closed - nobody's forcing "essential" businesses to be open. As you said, a toolbox isn't essential, so it's clear where HD's priorities really lie so excuse me for holding them to it.
> 
> No, but guess what did happen? My ****ing dad died weeks ago so I sure as sh!t don't need a lecture on perspective from you nor your smug comments about busted fridges or holes in roofs. Hopefully that makes you feel like the pr!ck you are.


have you been in hardware store during this pandemic/shelter in place? I was in Lowe's ~3-4 weeks ago and it was a ****ING zoo, similar to holiday traffic with half the staffing - pure chaos. most businesses - chain and local - are doing all they can to stay open and staffed while customers maintain the same ludicrous instant gratification needs. USPS, UPS, and FedEx are all at or beyond holiday levels of traffic as well. Prime is even hella delayed, so expecting anything close to or on time is ridiculous. 

we have a half finished kitchen waiting on countertops we ordered in February; a toolbox is a minor inconvenience. 

sorry about your dad, that sucks - but take a breather and have some empathy.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> Finally got the epoxy floor laid down by the pros. Here's what it looked like before:



Now just wait until you drop a screw or something on that floor... :banghead:





.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> ^ nice job Kian. :thumbup:





puma1552 said:


> Looks outstanding, very reasonable price too - money well spent.





n0rdicalex. said:


> looks so good and the price sounds like it was money well spent. :beer:


Thanks. :beer:



MoPho said:


> Now just wait until you drop a screw or something on that floor... :banghead:


Brother is that you? That's exactly what he said. 

True statement but a small price to pay. On the flip side, any marks or blemishes will be totally hidden. :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Finally got the epoxy floor laid down by the pros. Here's what it looked like before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, good price on the floor!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

MoPho said:


> Now just wait until you drop a screw or something on that floor... :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As has already been mentioned multiple times in this thread, throw a flash light beam across the floor and any nut or bolt will stand out... :banghead:


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Lol, who are you? You're b!tching just the same, but also launching personal attacks so you're welcomed to go get ****ed too. I said absolutely nothing to you, at all, and you just decided to come in and be a complete a$$h0le to me for no reason.
> 
> I never attacked you whatsoever, but I will certainly respond in kind. Excuse me for ranting about something, didn't know that wasn't allowed and that you're so perfect you've never done it. Oh and don't kid yourself, HD doesn't give a sh!t about anything but money just like any other business, pandemic or not. If they really cared about the pandemic, they'd be closed - nobody's forcing "essential" businesses to be open. As you said, a toolbox isn't essential, so it's clear where HD's priorities really lie so excuse me for holding them to it.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, dude. I buried my own dad at 56 years young last year and my grandma passed away of pneumonia on Monday, alone and in pain. I get the need to do unnecessary things to divert your mind from reality :beer:

Here six more for chilling out: :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Sorry for your loss, dude. I buried my own dad at 56 years young last year and my grandma passed away of pneumonia on Monday, alone and in pain. I get the need to do unnecessary things to divert your mind from reality :beer:
> 
> Here six more for chilling out: :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


All good, been a rough go lately. Sorry for your losses too.:beer::beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

I painted my shed floor with concrete paint and sprinkled on some of those style flakes. Half didn't even stick. :laugh:

If nothing else, I'm learning a lot doing all this **** myself.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

kiznarsh said:


> Cost was $1,550 for about 400 ft[sup]2[/sup].


Whoa that is cheap. Im seeing $3,000 here for the same size..... I really wish we had more competition.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Tommietank said:


> Whoa that is cheap. Im seeing $3,000 here for the same size..... I really wish we had more competition.


My other quotes were $2,600 and $3,900. :screwy:


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> My other quotes were $2,600 and $3,900. :screwy:


Same thing here. I got quotes of $2,700, $2,200, and $1,900. Found a company to do it for $1050 and couldn’t be happier with the results. My garage is 380 sq. ft.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Was gonna say , I thought that would have been around $3k. I did my dad's floor and the product alone was $ 700 (www.epoxy-coat.com) about 7 yrs ago. Did not put on a UV coating, did a very light flake on it. The gray has now faded to a tan. 

I want to have mine done, went from one stall to a 2 stall. Half is original concrete with old paint peeling on it, the other half is new-ish about 4 yrs old now.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> My other quotes were $2,600 and $3,900. :screwy:


Thanks for sharing. My first quote was $2800 with ~430sqft... will probably get a couple more this week. 

Did the saferacks overhead storage this weekend and am quite pleased with how much I can put up there. Next up will be epoxy and cabinets.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Hostile said:


> As has already been mentioned multiple times in this thread, throw a flash light beam across the floor and any nut or bolt will stand out... :banghead:




A) Well excuuuuse me... this thread is far too big and I don't have the time to read everything that has been posted, so mostly look at the pictures. 


B) I have lived with the exact flooring for 5 years now and shining a light across only helps helps when the item you are looking for is big enough to cast a shadow, landed in an area somewhere close to where you have expected it to land, and the garage is mostly empty, super clean and there is no other crap on the floor such as pebbles, leaves, other loose items. I've been on my hands and knees shining a light in frustration many a time (I once spent nearly an hour looking for a tiny nut), it gets old.






.


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> Brother is that you? That's exactly what he said.
> 
> True statement but a small price to pay. On the flip side, any marks or blemishes will be totally hidden. :thumbup:



True, but don't spill brake fluid on it, that will leave a mark if you don't clean it up immediately as I found out. 

Also, it can be VERY slippery when wet or when your shoes are wet

It does look great though


A bit messy now





.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Picked up a few more LED shop lights to even out some shadowy spots and get some better task lighting over my lifting platform and workbench. I also threw a corncob in the overhead socket, but yanked it for the picture because it was blinding me. One of the great things about LEDs is that when you don't have a subpanel in your garage and just a 20a circuit like yours truly, you can chain them off a single receptacle and draw minimal amps. 8 LEDs + a 300w equivalent Feit corncob LED bulb draw a whopping 2.6A. Doesn't means I'm not going to pull a second circuit, but it's nice to be able to leave the lights on the existing one and reserve the new one for compressor/saw/vacuum. 

These boys from Home Depot are the jam, AND they now come with 5 foot extension/power/linking cables for maximum layout flexibility: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...inkable-5-ft-Cord-Included-54103161/205331022










Epoxy floor is on the list at some point, as are OSB walls, but that budget was blown by new shed and the fact that the wife will make me live in the garage if I do that before wrapping up our basement remodel :laugh:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

MoPho said:


> True, but don't spill brake fluid on it, that will leave a mark if you don't clean it up immediately as I found out.
> 
> *Also, it can be VERY slippery when wet or when your shoes are wet*
> 
> It does look great though


I noticed that working in my fathers garage on a rainy day, so I asked the guy that did mine if they could extra "grit". The floor is rough barefoot, but so far in my limited experience with it wet, it has been great.

I got some shelves for now and moved everything but trashcans and mower to the left side, makes it seem a little roomier. Definitely next project is going to be lighting and getting something setup to hang stuff on the walls and/or ceiling.










Also turned my fridge into a racecar. :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Before and afters, about 90 hours of work. 100x more functional, everything has a place. Zero regrets going all black, didn't make the room feel small or anything since I have good lighting, but it can be a cozy mancave when I want it to be. Not really interested in doing a floor, so calling it 100% done.

Before:










After:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the side lights.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ Nice work :beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I like the side lights.


agreed, details on those?


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

fouckhest said:


> agreed, details on those?


There's a lot of different options to choose from. 

https://www.amazon.com/night-light-outlet/s?k=night+light+outlet


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

You guys never seen SnapPower faceplates?

www.snappower.com


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

All of you guys with pristine garages are making me feel like a hoarder. Where are you keeping lawnmowers, gas cans, rakes, shovels, bikes, sports equipment . . .


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BltByKrmn said:


> All of you guys with pristine garages are making me feel like a hoarder. Where are you keeping lawnmowers, gas cans, rakes, shovels, bikes, sports equipment . . .


Front yard.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

tardman91 said:


> There's a lot of different options to choose from.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/night-light-outlet/s?k=night+light+outlet


awesome thanks, these will be going in my new garage space!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Front yard.


Kitchen here


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep, lighted outlet covers are from Snappower, really like them. I like that if I'm out there at night with just the garage door opener light on and the magnetic light on under the tire rack, it's still dark enough for all of those to be on, which is nice.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

BltByKrmn said:


> All of you guys with pristine garages are making me feel like a hoarder. Where are you keeping lawnmowers, gas cans, rakes, shovels, bikes, sports equipment . . .


Shed. Kids bikes near my car? Never.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

BltByKrmn said:


> All of you guys with pristine garages are making me feel like a hoarder. Where are you keeping lawnmowers, gas cans, rakes, shovels, bikes, sports equipment . . .


Easy - no kids no yard . Bikes mounted up high out of the way on the slatwall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Kitchen here


I bet that HRX makes the kitchen smell real nice. Forget about cookies and cinnamon, let the kitchen smell like gas and grass!


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Easy - no kids no yard .


No yard makes sense, I didn't have one either until last year.

While I do have 2 young daughters, the bikes, sporting goods and toys are mine! :laugh:


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Before and afters, about 90 hours of work. 100x more functional, everything has a place. Zero regrets going all black, didn't make the room feel small or anything since I have good lighting, but it can be a cozy mancave when I want it to be. Not really interested in doing a floor, so calling it 100% done.


Having a proper heater in the garage is NICE.

That's a really clean Z/28 as well.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone have a 24’ wide by 32’ deep garage (+/- a few feet in either direction) they can share pics of? This thread is now so old lots of the early pics are broken. I don’t have a garage (yet) but was walking around my side yard with a tape measure today and it looks like that would be a good size. I’m looking for ideas on how a garage of that size can be laid out - work space vs storage space, where cars fit, etc.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

2 doors said:


> Anyone have a 24’ wide by 32’ deep garage (+/- a few feet in either direction) they can share pics of? This thread is now so old lots of the early pics are broken. I don’t have a garage (yet) but was walking around my side yard with a tape measure today and it looks like that would be a good size. I’m looking for ideas on how a garage of that size can be laid out - work space vs storage space, where cars fit, etc.


Do it 30'x60' and be done. :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

2 doors said:


> Anyone have a 24’ wide by 32’ deep garage (+/- a few feet in either direction) they can share pics of? This thread is now so old lots of the early pics are broken. I don’t have a garage (yet) but was walking around my side yard with a tape measure today and it looks like that would be a good size. I’m looking for ideas on how a garage of that size can be laid out - work space vs storage space, where cars fit, etc.


I don’t have exactly what you are looking for, but one of my garages is about 24 wide, although not 32 deep. What I can say is that 32 feet deep isn’t quite enough to park two large cars end to end, but can do two smaller cars. A GTI or similar is about 14 feet, a big sedan or suv might be over 16 feet. Meanwhile, on the width, a standard garage door is 8 feet, or wider versions to 10 feet and a double wide door is 12 feet to 14 feet. With cars being around 6 to 6.5 feet wide, you’ve got room to park 3 across but you need the smaller doors of single plus a double of 8’ and 12’ in order to have space between and at corners. You could instead do two extra wide singles of 9 or 10 each and leave some space to the side for an entry door and a four foot corridor / work space down one side for workbench etc. That would look like a 4-car square layout to one side (2x2) with a good amount of side space. otherwise, you could have one of the bays be full 30 feet deep to stack two cars with the other “end” portion of that 9-10 foot wide bay being for workbench, cabinets, etc. you’d have lots of space in from of a 14 foot car to the end of that 32 foot depth space. 

How many cars? 3? 4? Motorcycle, trailer? Toys? Bikes? Tools? Seems to me you could store as many as 6 small cars, 3 across and 2 deep, if you really wanted to. Or 3 cars in various configurations (3 across with an 8’ and 12’ set of doors or 2 across with two nice 10s)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

2 doors said:


> Anyone have a 24’ wide by 32’ deep garage (+/- a few feet in either direction) they can share pics of? This thread is now so old lots of the early pics are broken. I don’t have a garage (yet) but was walking around my side yard with a tape measure today and it looks like that would be a good size. I’m looking for ideas on how a garage of that size can be laid out - work space vs storage space, where cars fit, etc.


24x33 would be great. Mine is 22x21. The extra 2’ on each side would make room for a lift on one side that you could actually walk around and the extra 12’ in front would give all the room for activities and workbenches/cabinets/tool chests. It would also give plenty of room for a man-door on the side.

Or even park smaller cars nose to nose. If you have motorcycles, even better. 

And contrary to your name, do 1 garage door.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

We're looking at doing something about that size, setup 24 deep and 33 wide ( not sure our exact dimensions yet) 

Single door with a 4 post and then the dailies behind a double. The width gives us room for the 3 across plus space for motorcycles.

Depth isn't that much over a standard garage but since I have a shop don't need that kind of work space so it would be for bikes on trainers/treadmill/gym and then just pull cars out for woodworking. 

Unfortunately some people abused former lax zoning rules to convert garages to apts then split their lots and sold them off as houses so our plans to put an apt over it to cover the cost were squashed. All apts now have to be attached to main house . Trying to see if we can build it with an in-law suite and then apply for variance to do Airbnb.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I just checked the width of my attached garage. It’s 24 feet wide outside width, about 22 feet inside. Double door is nice and wide at 16 feet, with 3 feet on each side. Just for a visual... I agree with Hostile above that you should do just one big door. I do like the 16-footer which works well for my wife’s Lexus and daughter’s Mini or my Jeep. If you imagine this door pushed 2 feet to the right, the left side would be a good 6 feet of workspace in your 24-foot case. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

chris86vw said:


> We're looking at doing something about that size, setup 24 deep and 33 wide ( not sure our exact dimensions yet)
> 
> Single door with a 4 post and then the dailies behind a double. The width gives us room for the 3 across plus space for motorcycles.
> 
> Depth isn't that much over a standard garage but since I have a shop don't need that kind of work space so it would be for bikes on trainers/treadmill/gym and then just pull cars out for woodworking.


That’s super wide to do whatever you want! My detached garage is 30 feet wide and has the single + double. An extra 3 feet is a lot. And 33 deep gives you massive space in front of a lift and a couple cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks all for the responses. My house sits long ways in my lot so the side where the driveway sits isn’t really used space. Unfortunately my county zoning rules state that detached garages have to sit fully behind the house so I’d have to apply for a variance to put it where I want. I can park 3 cars nose to tail in my driveway now. For the last 15 years the grass spot at the end of the driveway has held a vehicle as well. The garage would start in that spot. As for use, it would be for workshop and fun cars only. I have a shed for yard tools and kids bikes. My bikes and most tools are in the basement now. Intent would be cars at the front side by side and workshop in the back portion. It seems like I could put one sideways across the back and get 3 in. Obviously a lift would be nice.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

This probably has been covered in here, but who makes the best cabinets for the value? Garage Experts is pretty expensive for what you get. Im close to pulling the trigger on a pre-arranged 7-piece set from New Age for $1200. Closing on a new house in NC, and I want to do the garage right this time around. Plan on being here for a good while lol.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> These boys from Home Depot are the jam, AND they now come with 5 foot extension/power/linking cables for maximum layout flexibility: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...inkable-5-ft-Cord-Included-54103161/205331022


I have five of those in my garage and I love them. Thinking of adding more, but it might be overkill. :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Spike Ti said:


> This probably has been covered in here, but who makes the best cabinets for the value? Garage Experts is pretty expensive for what you get. Im close to pulling the trigger on a pre-arranged 7-piece set from New Age for $1200. Closing on a new house in NC, and I want to do the garage right this time around. Plan on being here for a good while lol.


New Age makes really nice stuff, but I was more than impressed with the fit/finish/quality of the Husky Gear Cabinet I got and it was less than half the price of an equivalent New Age, so I'm glad I went with the Husky. The equivalent New Age cabinet was nearly $800, I paid sub-$300 for this Husky, or $340 out the door with tax with an additional pair of shelves I bought for it. Can't speak to their other cabinet systems though.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3...Steel-Garage-Gear-Cabinet-G3624W-US/206497845


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Spike Ti said:


> This probably has been covered in here, but who makes the best cabinets for the value? Garage Experts is pretty expensive for what you get. Im close to pulling the trigger on a pre-arranged 7-piece set from New Age for $1200. Closing on a new house in NC, and I want to do the garage right this time around. Plan on being here for a good while lol.


GarageExperts makes their own wood cabinets. While I had them do my floor and am real happy with it I wasn’t a fan of their cabinets or the look of their slatwall product.

NewAge is definitely the best deal out there and they seem to be a good product.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> New Age makes really nice stuff, but I was more than impressed with the fit/finish/quality of the Husky Gear Cabinet I got and it was less than half the price of an equivalent New Age, so I'm glad I went with the Husky. The equivalent New Age cabinet was nearly $800, I paid sub-$300 for this Husky, or $340 out the door with tax with an additional pair of shelves I bought for it. Can't speak to their other cabinet systems though.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3...Steel-Garage-Gear-Cabinet-G3624W-US/206497845


Buying single cabinets from NewAge is more expensive then their combo sets, sometimes significantly so. It’s cheaper for me to buy a combo with a bottom rolling cabinet I don’t need then to piece together the same cabinets without the roller al a cart.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Buying single cabinets from NewAge is more expensive then their combo sets, sometimes significantly so. It’s cheaper for me to buy a combo with a bottom rolling cabinet I don’t need then to piece together the same cabinets without the roller al a cart.


Part of that is probably because the $800 standalone is from their Pro Line, whereas most of their package deals are probably from their lower end Bold Line. In my case, they didn't make a 36 x 24 x 72 in the Bold Line in white, Pro Line was the only option I had to compare against the Husky. The Husky is probably more in line with the Bold Line, so not really apples to apples but all I could compare for a given size. That said, I was shocked by the quality of the Husky, so I'd expect at least that level or better from New Age's Bold Line, so I don't think you can go wrong with New Age stuff.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> New Age makes really nice stuff, but I was more than impressed with the fit/finish/quality of the Husky Gear Cabinet I got and it was less than half the price of an equivalent New Age, so I'm glad I went with the Husky. The equivalent New Age cabinet was nearly $800, I paid sub-$300 for this Husky, or $340 out the door with tax with an additional pair of shelves I bought for it. Can't speak to their other cabinet systems though.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3...Steel-Garage-Gear-Cabinet-G3624W-US/206497845


Im gonna have to hit up a HD. When I was looking at the combos yesterday the New Age system was a better value for the same price (roll out tool draw & table). But if I can find their 18 inch deep cabinets in stock I can piece out the cabinets I need for $800!



Hostile said:


> GarageExperts makes their own wood cabinets. While I had them do my floor and am real happy with it I wasn’t a fan of their cabinets or the look of their slatwall product.
> 
> NewAge is definitely the best deal out there and they seem to be a good product.


Preciate the info. Im definitely going to have them do my floors. They already measured & quoted me $1600, which is less than I expected. I had them give me a quote with cabinets as well, 2 tall cabinets, 2 base, and a 6” table that came out to $2225. So roughly $4k for floors and cabinets lol.


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

Put in cabinets and floors in March, had it all cleaned out and organized but the kids filled it with junk. Still going through and getting rid of stuff or moving it to the shed. Once I finally get all the junk cleaned out, I can give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Part of that is probably because the $800 standalone is from their Pro Line, whereas most of their package deals are probably from their lower end Bold Line. In my case, they didn't make a 36 x 24 x 72 in the Bold Line in white, Pro Line was the only option I had to compare against the Husky. The Husky is probably more in line with the Bold Line, so not really apples to apples but all I could compare for a given size. That said, I was shocked by the quality of the Husky, so I'd expect at least that level or better from New Age's Bold Line, so I don't think you can go wrong with New Age stuff.


They do package deals for both the Bold and Pro lines. The Pro packages light only be direct from NewAge. 

And comparing a Proline locker to a Husky locker is apples & oranges, they are different classes of products. The comparable Bold cabinet is only $450 when it’s not on sale.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Spike Ti said:


> Preciate the info. Im definitely going to have them do my floors. They already measured & quoted me $1600, which is less than I expected. I had them give me a quote with cabinets as well, 2 tall cabinets, 2 base, and a 6” table that came out to $2225. So roughly $4k for floors and cabinets lol.


This was my quote:









And the design:


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Step one in upgrading the garage: improve lighting. Relatively easy couple hour project, and now I can see. I probably could add four more fixtures, if I wanted operating room amounts of light, but this is sufficient. Please excuse the mess. There will be a mass exodus of stuff once garage sales are allowed again.

Garage is 24'x24' with 13.5' ceiling. Cabinets and paint are next, then flooring. 

Befores



















Afters


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

I’ve been waiting to fix the garage for 9 years but there’s always been something more important. Well the time has finally come. 

Before:


















Epoxy chips:









After epoxy:










I’m going to hold off on finishing the left wall until I can run wire for an EV charger. I foresee an EV in our future so might as well be prepared. 

Also ordered some Newage cabinets(mix of bold and pro) to replace the old kitchen cabinets and shelving. Can’t wait to get everything installed.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Floor came out great. :thumbup:

I like the stamped concrete driveway too


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Itgb said:


> I’ve been waiting to fix the garage for 9 years but there’s always been something more important. Well the time has finally come.
> 
> 
> I’m going to hold off on finishing the left wall until I can run wire for an EV charger. I foresee an EV in our future so might as well be prepared.
> ...


Looks good. What epoxy brand did you go with?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Itgb said:


> Also ordered some Newage cabinets(mix of bold and pro) to replace the old kitchen cabinets and shelving. Can’t wait to get everything installed.


Curious to see what you ordered... where did you order from?


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> Floor came out great. :thumbup:
> 
> I like the stamped concrete driveway too


Thanks. The previous owner did the driveway and a good chunk of the backyard with it. Glad we didn't have to pay for it. 



audicoupej said:


> Looks good. What epoxy brand did you go with?


They used Westcoat which seems like a locally based company.



dunhamjr said:


> Curious to see what you ordered... where did you order from?


Ordered a bold project center set for the back wall since I am limited on depth with the cars. Got it from ShopStorageCabinets










The inset for the washer/dryer is deeper, so got this Pro set from Costco along with an extra base cabinet. Going to mount the base cabinets above the washer/dryer. Not sure if I have a space for the tool cabinet yet, but it's so much cheaper to order sets from Costco. :thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Any suggestions from on shelf-friendly toolboxes or storage solutions? Previous owners built shelving that works for now (may tear it out in the future, you guys are a bad influence lol). I’ve accumulated tools over the years though, and I’d like tool boxes to organize them (vs. what you see on the first two shelves). 

Shelves are each probably 18-20” high. Finding boxes that are short enough to work but big enough to not need 14 of them is tricky.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Slipstream said:


> Any suggestions from on shelf-friendly toolboxes or storage solutions? Previous owners built shelving that works for now (may tear it out in the future, you guys are a bad influence lol). I’ve accumulated tools over the years though, and I’d like tool boxes to organize them (vs. what you see on the first two shelves).
> 
> Shelves are each probably 18-20” high. Finding boxes that are short enough to work but big enough to not need 14 of them is tricky.


You don't want 3-4 big boxes. Your back will thank you later. Most decent-sized plastic containers are about 16" tall, so you should be able to find many options in the ~60-quart capacity area.

Condensing and consolidating things on your shelves will be a big help. You can also better utilize space by either hanging the pool on the wall or bungie-cord it to eyebolts in the ceiling. 

My goal is to have nothing touching the floor, and if it does, it's on wheels. Right now I have two shelves that the uprights are touching, both of which can be fixed. I have a workbench I'm going to remake; don't know if I'm going to throw my toolbox on it to combine wheeled spaces. I have a small freezer that'll stay where it is.

Eventually we'll have a garden shed to house the mower, yard tools, and all the other random yard stuff.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

That shelving scares the hell out of me :laugh:


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Part of that is probably because the $800 standalone is from their Pro Line, whereas most of their package deals are probably from their lower end Bold Line. In my case, they didn't make a 36 x 24 x 72 in the Bold Line in white, Pro Line was the only option I had to compare against the Husky. The Husky is probably more in line with the Bold Line, so not really apples to apples but all I could compare for a given size. That said, I was shocked by the quality of the Husky, so I'd expect at least that level or better from New Age's Bold Line, so I don't think you can go wrong with New Age stuff.


I'm not finding a color filter on HD.com for HusKy Cabinets. Do they come in white or light grey?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Itgb said:


> They used Westcoat which seems like a locally based company.


This makes me happy. I'll need to look them up since I'm in SD too. We have a water heater stand in our garage. Do you know how they deal with something like that that can't be taken out because the water heater sits on it?

Also, what'd it cost you to have the garage floor done? PM is fine if you prefer


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Slipstream said:


> Any suggestions from on shelf-friendly toolboxes or storage solutions? Previous owners built shelving that works for now (may tear it out in the future, you guys are a bad influence lol). I’ve accumulated tools over the years though, and I’d like tool boxes to organize them (vs. what you see on the first two shelves).
> 
> Shelves are each probably 18-20” high. Finding boxes that are short enough to work but big enough to not need 14 of them is tricky.


Serious comment - if you're going to retain the current shelving for now, I don't really see a benefit to switching over to boxes, especially when you have things relatively organized already.

If anything, I would consider adding some pegboard to the left of the shelf setup, and possibly one to the right of that door. Getting a bunch of tools organized on pegs will really clean things up on the existing shelf structure.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Matt said:


> I'm not finding a color filter on HD.com for HusKy Cabinets. Do they come in white or light grey?


Tall freestanding cabinets, I don't think they come in anything but black for Husky - but some of the tool chests can come in black/gray/white/red/blue/stainless, dependent on model. I think they make a workbench in white as well, with an adjustable top.

I would've liked a white Husky 36 x 24 x 72 locker, but they didn't make it (sorry if it sounded like I was comparing a white husky to a white Pro locker, it was a comparison between a black husky in my chosen size and the New Age Pro locker in the same size - it was a size comparison as opposed to a color comparison). In the end I went with black for the cabinet, and white rolling tool chests, and I am happy with it since my other small rolling box was black anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Tall freestanding cabinets, I don't think they come in anything but black for Husky - but some of the tool chests can come in black/gray/white/red/blue/stainless, dependent on model. I think they make a workbench in white as well, with an adjustable top.
> 
> I would've liked a white Husky 36 x 24 x 72 locker, but they didn't make it (sorry if it sounded like I was comparing a white husky to a white Pro locker, it was a comparison between a black husky in my chosen size and the New Age Pro locker in the same size - it was a size comparison as opposed to a color comparison). In the end I went with black for the cabinet, and white rolling tool chests, and I am happy with it since my other small rolling box was black anyway.


Used to be able to pick up freestanding steel storage cabinets at places that sell used office furniture at a reasonable price. I haven't looked in a while though.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Matt said:


> This makes me happy. I'll need to look them up since I'm in SD too. We have a water heater stand in our garage. Do you know how they deal with something like that that can't be taken out because the water heater sits on it?
> 
> Also, what'd it cost you to have the garage floor done? PM is fine if you prefer


Unless you want to temporarily remove the water heater(you'll be without hot water for a few days) they'll just paint around it. It's never going to move from that spot so you'll never notice.

We got hooked up from a friend which is not really a fair comparison, but was round $3/sqft. Otherwise it seems like the going rate was closer to $4.25/sqft with vapor barrier primer, epoxy, and PU clear coat. It might be cheaper if you're in a newer house.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Used to be able to pick up freestanding steel storage cabinets at places that *sell used office furniture at a reasonable price*. I haven't looked in a while though.


Give it 3-6 months and you'll be able to do the same thing. It'll be like the dot com burst, unfortunately.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Itgb said:


> Unless you want to temporarily remove the water heater(you'll be without hot water for a few days) they'll just paint around it. It's never going to move from that spot so you'll never notice.
> 
> We got hooked up from a friend which is not really a fair comparison, but was round $3/sqft. Otherwise it seems like the going rate was closer to $4.25/sqft with vapor barrier primer, epoxy, and PU clear coat. It might be cheaper if you're in a newer house.


I have a standard 20 x 20 garage and a house built in 1980. Under $2k seems acceptable for sure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Give it 3-6 months and you'll be able to do the same thing. It'll be like the dot com burst, unfortunately.


Between companies going out of business and offices downsizing due to WFH, you are probably quite right.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Used to be able to pick up freestanding steel storage cabinets at places that sell used office furniture at a reasonable price. I haven't looked in a while though.


That's a good point, I had forgotten about those old steel school/classroom/office cabinets, those could work in a pinch for someone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Need to watch yourself drive in to your driveway? Try a mirrored garage door.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Need to watch yourself drive in to your driveway? Try a mirrored garage door.


I am sure the birds love it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Need to watch yourself drive in to your driveway? Try a mirrored garage door.


Works great for leaving the house in the morning and giving yourself that last bit of pep-talk self-affirmation!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

that glass door will perpetually look like sh!t with water spots etc


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> that glass door will perpetually look like sh!t with water spots etc


If you pay $6.5 million for a house, I'm sure you could have someone clean the doors every day.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I suppose so, but then again if I had $6.5M to buy or build a house, it wouldn't look like a rehab center or stale orthopedic/health care business complex...and it certainly wouldn't be in MI, lol.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I am sure the birds love it.



Anyone watch the last season of Silicone Valley? LMAO


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my first garage. It's not much right now but I have some long term plans in the works.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> I suppose so, but then again if I had $6.5M to buy or build a house, it wouldn't look like a rehab center or stale orthopedic/health care business complex...and it certainly wouldn't be in MI, lol.


Exactly this. If I had $6.5M to spend, I'd probably have the same house I do now with about 85 broken down cars in my back yard. :laugh:


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

Stromaluski said:


> Exactly this. If I had $6.5M to spend, I'd probably have the same house I do now with about 85 broken down cars in my back yard. :laugh:


this guy get's it :beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Made some more progress in the garage. Painted the cinder blocks with 2 coats of masonry paint.










Removed the door and stripped the paint (original paint was brushed on and badly stained with missing paint in some areas).










Much nicer.










Got a shower curtain and cut it to length, then used hemming tape to clean up the bottom.










And now I have a barrier to the mess that's in the cave. :laugh:










I ordered this Martini decal months ago from UK eBay (2 meters long). Initial plan was to apply it while the door was sitting on the sawhorses but I was worried the frame wouldn't be straight and I'd be stuck with a crooked design. 










So after mounting the door, used the laser level to align it...










...but not before spraying the backside with soapy water to allow us to adjust if needed. Because the door isn't very flat, I wasn't able to push all the water out with a squeegee so I let it dry for a week before removing the top layer.










Here's the pièce de résistance, as they say. Pretty excited with how it turned out. :thumbup:










Within spec.










Now for the main event.



















A solid 11.5" of extra clearance.










For now I just set them aside instead of underneath the car. I never walk on the passenger side anyway since I park close to the wall so I can have more room on the opposite side of the garage. I think anytime I plan on using it, I'll want the car in the middle of the garage with the other one on the street, so I may get another set of $10 dollies from HF to facilitate sliding them over.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Looks great


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Martini spec door = 

Nick pickup on the quickjack too. Love mine. Works great in the limited space I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

From the creator of the MaxJax, I've been looking at this:






Looks to be the new, official Danmar version. I am getting super annoyed with the Quickjack. It is just so much to move around and doesn't bring it up high enough for major exhaust work or anything.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Slipstream said:


> Any suggestions from on shelf-friendly toolboxes or storage solutions? Previous owners built shelving that works for now (may tear it out in the future, you guys are a bad influence lol). I’ve accumulated tools over the years though, and I’d like tool boxes to organize them (vs. what you see on the first two shelves).
> 
> Shelves are each probably 18-20” high. Finding boxes that are short enough to work but big enough to not need 14 of them is tricky.


Update: you guys *are *a bad influence. My plans have morphed from a couple of new tool boxes to this:










The existing shelves are actually surprisingly well-built (despite their appearance) but I’ve always hated them. They eat up a ton of space around my wife’s car and they make the accumulation of clutter too easy. The shelves in front of the GTI are so high/deep they’re mostly useless. 

With a recent addition to the family, it probably makes more sense to lock away the tools vs. a temp fix with tubs or peg boards. 

Also: SketchUp is addictive, FYI. I’m already plotting the destruction of my basement and master bath. Lol


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Slipstream said:


> Also: SketchUp is addictive, FYI. I’m already plotting the destruction of my basement and master bath. Lol












I modeled our kitchen for a renovation that we're currently finishing up. during an evening in (pretty normal nowadays) I went ahead and modeled the living room, entry, and hallway. I imagine at some point I'll have the whole house done.

come to think of it... we are wanting to remove the deck and install a concrete patio... :laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Put in insulation on my garage door, we'll see how much it helps. Unfortunately was short by 4 boards and it is $60 for 8 more pieces (at Lowe's) so I am waiting for a buddy of mine to finish his door with hopes he has spares. We'll see.
Average temps in the garage when I bought the house last September were around 90* (with door closed), I'll update when I have new temp data and see how much it helped. Also need to replace the door seal on the bottom of the door. 
















Little bit of a...mishap during cleanup...snow in June anyone?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Last week spent a couple hours each night mudding, sanding, priming, and putting 2 coats on the west wall. I'll need a 3rd one eventually to get it more uniform but I finally repaired the damage caused by the PO. Looked like a classic case of being in first when trying to back out. 

I wasn't planning on painting the entire side red but one thing led to another and well...I actually really like how it turned out. 










The red also contrasts nicely with my brother's S3 who came over for service. First time using the QuickJack and yeah it takes a while to set up but seeing the car lift evenly with plenty of space underneath is worth it.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Two years later, I finally scraped the overspray off the garage door window and repainted the window grid :laugh:

When I moved in, the garage was painted a metallic copper color. 










Shortly after moving in, I repainted the whole garage. first coat only took 2hrs with my paint sprayer.










Finally two years later, after getting teased about the overspray from a couple people, I put in the half hour of work to make it nice.

much better










Also this week I had a contractor come over to give me an estimate on ripping the entire roof off and replacing all the trusses with Gambrel trusses. The garage is 37'x47', with the garage door side being the 37' length. I want to step up to roughly 58' gambrel trusses so that I can add roughly 18' of covered parking to the right hand side of the garage the full length of the 47' side of the building. This should allow roughly 3-4 covered parking spaces, which I would outfit with electrical outlets for plugging in battery tenders. This would also allow for a usable 2nd story to the garage so that I can move my office and storage upstairs, remove the downstairs office and storage to allow more work area. The soffets, Fascias, gutters, and shingles are all in bad shape on this garage, so the only usable thing left would be the original trusses anyways. Figured might as well get a quote on going big. 

Something like this, but with a gambrel roof design.










Took some of this time spent in quarantine to clean up the garage as well. It has not been this clean since I moved in :laugh: The office and storage are on the back left corner of the garage in this pic. This area would move up stairs so I can have a bigger man cave/office, move the arcade cabinets upstairs, and open up floorspace on the ground floor. There is a half bathroom in the back left corner that would stay.


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

0dd_j0b said:


> Put in insulation on my garage door, we'll see how much it helps. Unfortunately was short by 4 boards and it is $60 for 8 more pieces (at Lowe's) so I am waiting for a buddy of mine to finish his door with hopes he has spares. We'll see.
> Average temps in the garage when I bought the house last September were around 90* (with door closed), I'll update when I have new temp data and see how much it helped. Also need to replace the door seal on the bottom of the door.


Get the rigid styrofoam from Lowes/HD. Easier to cut, much less mess and better R value.

https://www.homedepot.com/s/rigid%20insulation?NCNI-5&storeSelection=4641,4602,4647,4601,4639


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Originally ordered Tuxedo epoxy, but there was a mix up & the guy came over with Dakota Grey. The color really matches the exterior of the house which I had no intentions doing, but after my wife said the paint I chose also matches the exterior well I just went with it. New Age cabinets ordered, and some LED’s from Amazon. Just have to finish painting. I hate that the water heater is in the garage, but I guess that’s what happens when you don’t have a basement?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

kal said:


> Get the rigid styrofoam from Lowes/HD. Easier to cut, much less mess and better R value.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/s/rigid%20insulation?NCNI-5&storeSelection=4641,4602,4647,4601,4639


If this doesn't reduce heat as much as I hope it does, I'll look into those boards. I used these this time around.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Insulfoam-...ne-Garage-Door-Foam-Board-Insulation/50244957


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> If this doesn't reduce heat as much as I hope it does, I'll look into those boards. I used these this time around.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Insulfoam-...ne-Garage-Door-Foam-Board-Insulation/50244957


While only about r5, they are significantly better insulation than straight 1 layer of steel.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

dunhamjr said:


> While only about r5, they are significantly better insulation than straight 1 layer of steel.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


I am curious, this is a block house so would it be worth insulating the sides of the garage? They are straight block so I am not sure how well they insulate from heat, if at all.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> I am curious, this is a block house so would it be worth insulating the sides of the garage? They are straight block so I am not sure how well they insulate from heat, if at all.


From what I could quickly find concrete block walls are likely between r1 and r3. So any insulation should help.

You will have to decide if the cost and install effort would be worth it.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobyfolly (Jun 11, 2020)

I tried to insulate my garage. This helped create additional sound insulation.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^That's going to look great when done, really nice starting point.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Last year I bought this cheap plastic shelving since it fit within the 31" width of the nook, but it's not really stable with the liquids on there.










Decided to go back to what the POs had, which was wooden shelves that spanned the width, but make it look nicer. Well, not solid wood, just particle board. Cut some 12x36" shelves to length.










Then added weatherstripping to account for the uneven gaps.










Painted the bracket covers to keep the red/black/white theme going strong.










Much better.










Still need to add more shelving and likely a slatwall on the left side.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Still need to add more shelving and likely a *slatwall on the left side.*


Now that should make that odd spot space efficient. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Still need to add more shelving and likely a slatwall on the left side.


Can you please fix that horrific drywall seam of the stairs? It's triggering my OCD. :laugh:

Maybe a good spot for a product flag.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> *Can you please fix that horrific drywall seam of the stairs*? It's triggering my OCD. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe a good spot for a product flag.


That's actually pretty tough to fix. It would require hanging fresh drywall or a LOT of filler. Or a simple piece of wood painted wall color to hide it. Since it's fairly likely to crack it might be a good idea to do that, anyway.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> Can you please fix that horrific drywall seam of the stairs? It's triggering my OCD. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe a good spot for a product flag.


Trust me, it bugs me too. :laugh: I don't trust my mudding capabilities to make it look right.

I wanted to add a Porsche flag but seems like they're all 3 ft wide so do I fold 2.5" on each side behind it to fit the 31" width? I could make a wooden frame that matches the width and wrap the flag/banner around it? Open to suggestions.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Trust me, it bugs me too. :laugh: I don't trust my mudding capabilities to make it look right.
> 
> I wanted to add a Porsche flag but seems like they're all 3 ft wide so do I fold 2.5" on each side behind it to fit the 31" width? I could make a wooden frame that matches the width and wrap the flag/banner around it? Open to suggestions.


Do it the right way. Buy a $2500 sewing machine and trim it the right width. :laugh:

I'd just fold it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> Still need to add more shelving and likely a slatwall on the left side.





Air and water do mix said:


> Now that should make that odd spot space efficient. :thumbup:


Or even some very shallow depth shelves on the side wall. 4" to 6" would be good for things like spray cans.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Or even some very shallow depth shelves on the side wall. 4" to 6" would be good for things like spray cans.


You can also do shelves within the thickness of the wall for things like that. It's tough to trim it out to get it to look nice, but it's very space efficient.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally got around to actually organizing my toolbox and shelves, also added a tire rack and the tool storage rail.










Next project is adding a ceiling storage rack to get the rest of the rarely used junk off the floor and make more room. Then in a few weeks I'll be knocking down our side fence and making an actually useful gate that I can get the trash cans through, which will free up even more room.

Plus, I get more yard out of it too:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Just finished installing my ductless mini split. Total game changer for working in the garage in Texas. Before, it would be almost impossible to focus and after an hour wrenching I'd be totally drained. Now, it's totally comfortable. It has a heat feature as well for what we call "winter" here. I will also use it to prevent freezes so I can run non-antifreeze coolant without worrying about destroying my engine on the once in every few years hard freeze we have here. 










It's a 24k BTU "Mr. Cool" unit. Garage is uninsulated, but I'm debating whether it's worth bothering given that I'm only running the ac for a few hours a week. It gets the garage down from stifling to comfortable in 20 minutes.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Just finished installing my ductless mini split. Total game changer for working in the garage in Texas. Before, it would be almost impossible to focus and after an hour wrenching I'd be totally drained. Now, it's totally comfortable. It has a heat feature as well for what we call "winter" here. I will also use it to prevent freezes so I can run non-antifreeze coolant without worrying about destroying my engine on the once in every few years hard freeze we have here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thinking man in me has an idea: I wonder how well it would work to wire up a high CFM exhaust fan in the rafters to blow out the hot air up top as you run the mini-split to cool? Similar concept to the attic fan.

I'm sort of in the same boat in that I've also thought about running another circuit and doing a mini-split. Uninsulated detached 2.5 car without trusses to hang an insulated ceiling, and no interest in insulating between the joists/up against the roof deck because midwest climate, but I'd like to gain some shoulder season comfort without running a gas line. Hmmm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> It's a 24k BTU "Mr. Cool" unit. Garage is uninsulated, but I'm debating whether it's worth bothering given that I'm only running the ac for a few hours a week. It gets the garage down from stifling to comfortable in 20 minutes.


If the garage sits in the sun, then at a minimum I would insulate the roof. Looks to be open and easily accessible by the photo.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> If the garage sits in the sun, then at a minimum I would insulate the roof. Looks to be open and easily accessible by the photo.


There is a pretty big shade tree over it, so it doesn't get much direct sunlight. Plan was originally to insulate the roof, and I may do so eventually. I just hate hate hate dealing with fiberglass insulation.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

now I want a mini-split. :beer:

can't believe it took me this long, but finally bought a garage beer fridge and reorganized under the workbench. it's a cheap Best Buy Insignia brand, but at 2.6 cubic feet, it holds several sixers and a 30 rack of Busch Latte. I also repainted the pass door with a coat of Rustoleum oil-based exterior metal door paint and installed a new weather seal at the bottom. I'd still like to have the opener replaced this year and I want to update the old crappy light switches to something newer (paddle or just black switches).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> There is a pretty big shade tree over it, so it doesn't get much direct sunlight. Plan was originally to insulate the roof, and I may do so eventually. I just hate hate hate dealing with fiberglass insulation.



Hire someone to do it. Or even better, have someone foam it.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Getting somewhere! Slowly.










Going to put OSBs on the roof today.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Hire someone to do it. Or even better, have someone foam it.


Just a foam kit is $600 before paying anyone, so I'm guessing that's at least a $1,000 proposition, which was the cost of the minisplit in the first place. The question is what the payback would be on energy costs. I'm thinking break even point wouldn't be for many years if I'm only running it occasionally.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Just a foam kit is $600 before paying anyone, so I'm guessing that's at least a $1,000 proposition, which was the cost of the minisplit in the first place. The question is what the payback would be on energy costs. I'm thinking break even point wouldn't be for many years if I'm only running it occasionally.


That's how my math is working out as well. I'm not conditioning it like a house, so the insulation cost + effort breakeven point compared to energy usage is wayyyyy out. 

I'm a big time DIY guy that also enjoys digging into the "how and why" of the systems and how they work, be it wall assemblies, insulation, materials, etc. One of the dirty green secrets that people don't realize is that once you do the math, retrofitting homes for energy efficiency is very rarely a "make your money back" venture unless there are economies of scale that factor in due to home size or above average/non-standard energy costs (heating oil and the like). I hate the use the word "agenda", but the one that is pushed is all about saving energy, not money, and recommended solutions (like high-R insulation and the like) are often saving marginal amounts of energy at a potentially sizable hit to the pocketbook. Couple that with your standard 2x4 construction being limited in efficiency capacity and you're better off doing things like air sealing, caulking seams, and sealing gaps. 

I'm of the opinion that retrofitting some things like insulation to older structures or ones that were not designed to be insulated can cause more problems than it's worth. For a garage roof, you're going to have penetrations that are not air-sealed, you don't know what's under the shingles or on top of the roof deck, you may have no soffit vents, the list goes on. For instance, I refuse to insulate my rim joists on the basement interior because the potential for rot and moisture damage far outweighs the energy savings of maybe $10/year in natural gas. I caulked them boys and called it a day. 

Designing a structure from the outset to be energy efficient, however, is absolutely worth it and costs an insignificant amount more than the less efficient alternative. 

(If you can't tell, I've read way too much about this **** while doing home remodeling projects and it's turned me neurotic because the final answer is always "it depends" )


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Designing a structure from the outset to be energy efficient, however, is absolutely worth it and costs an insignificant amount more than the less efficient alternative.
> 
> (If you can't tell, I've read way too much about this **** while doing home remodeling projects and it's turned me neurotic because the final answer is always "it depends" )


Yup. Working with engineers who design/build schools, gov't buildings, etc., and everyone's focused on LEED certifications, they all say it's super easy to get certified if you start from new, without a lot of extra costs. Retrofitting, though, is expensive.

I'd love to be on solar, but it's a ~20 year payback, if I'm lucky. As it is, my electricity bill is ~$60-80/mo.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Insulating a ceiling properly is a little complicated as you have to deal with moisture.

It isn't as simple as just throwing up some fiberglass or spraying between the rafters.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

chris86vw said:


> Insulating a ceiling properly is a little complicated as you have to deal with moisture.
> 
> It isn't as simple as just throwing up some fiberglass or spraying between the rafters.


That's a consideration too. Since I had the ceiling lofted, there's no real attic space to insulate. It would have to be right on the ceiling. I would think closed cell foam should be ok on keeping moisture out though.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Spike Ti said:


> Originally ordered Tuxedo epoxy, but there was a mix up & the guy came over with Dakota Grey. The color really matches the exterior of the house which I had no intentions doing, but after my wife said the paint I chose also matches the exterior well I just went with it. New Age cabinets ordered, and some LED’s from Amazon. Just have to finish painting. I hate that the water heater is in the garage, but I guess that’s what happens when you don’t have a basement?


That floor looks great! As for the water heater you could always have a closet built around it so you don't have to look at the ugly thing, or replace it with an electrical unit. :thumbup:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

bombardi said:


> That floor looks great! As for the water heater you could always have a closet built around it so you don't have to look at the ugly thing, or replace it with an electrical unit. :thumbup:


As long as the door is louvered.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

robr2 said:


> As long as the door is louvered.


How about doing a double-hinged floor-to-ceiling pegboard? In my garage - right in the center - the gas water heater has a little elevated cubby. I'm thinking about putting a pegboard "door" to hang the long/tall tools.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> How about doing a double-hinged floor-to-ceiling pegboard? In my garage - right in the center - the gas water heater has a little elevated cubby. I'm thinking about putting a pegboard "door" to hang the long/tall tools.


Code for gas appliances requires a fresh air inlet. I have no idea if a pegboard door would be acceptable.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

robr2 said:


> Code for gas appliances requires a fresh air inlet. I have no idea if a pegboard door would be acceptable.


the water heater pictured is an electric unit.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nealric said:


> Just finished installing my ductless mini split. Total game changer for working in the garage in Texas. Before, it would be almost impossible to focus and after an hour wrenching I'd be totally drained. Now, it's totally comfortable. It has a heat feature as well for what we call "winter" here. I will also use it to prevent freezes so I can run non-antifreeze coolant without worrying about destroying my engine on the once in every few years hard freeze we have here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a lot of reading before doing ours, and it was pretty unanimous that insulating is a must. We spent more on insulation and less on a cheaper through-wall unit (very similar to a window unit) that I was able to self-install. I actually run it all summer in eco mode at 86oF (realistically turns out to be about 89oF) as I think having it at least somewhat climate controlled improves the longevity of everything stored there and is much easier to cool down than starting from 90oF+ with 100% humidity. When in the garage I turn it down to 76oF and use a vornado fan to circulate air in the room. Ours wasn't finished when starting, but if you're already finished I believe they can drill little holes and just blow in cellulose and then you can get inexpensive kits to insulate an existing door. I'd ask the pros on the cheapest way to insulate the roof, maybe a spray on?


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

n0rdicalex. said:


> the water heater pictured is an electric unit.


:laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Code for gas appliances requires a fresh air inlet. I have no idea if a pegboard door would be acceptable.


I'll leave a little gap at the top and bottom. :laugh: I need somewhere to hang my gas cans.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> I'll leave a little gap at the top and bottom. :laugh: I need somewhere to hang my gas cans.


*head asplode*

:laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> the water heater pictured is an electric unit.


Then I have no idea. I don't think I've seen seen an electric water heater in New England.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> Then I have no idea. I don't think I've seen seen an electric water heater in New England.


My parents had one in their house in CT. I think we had one in our first townhouse also in CT. Neither of the places had gas.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Ducman69 said:


> I did a lot of reading before doing ours, and it was pretty unanimous that insulating is a must. We spent more on insulation and less on a cheaper through-wall unit (very similar to a window unit) that I was able to self-install. I actually run it all summer in eco mode at 86oF (realistically turns out to be about 89oF) as I think having it at least somewhat climate controlled improves the longevity of everything stored there and is much easier to cool down than starting from 90oF+ with 100% humidity. When in the garage I turn it down to 76oF and use a vornado fan to circulate air in the room. Ours wasn't finished when starting, but if you're already finished I believe they can drill little holes and just blow in cellulose and then you can get inexpensive kits to insulate an existing door. I'd ask the pros on the cheapest way to insulate the roof, maybe a spray on?


I think there are two ways to go about it. You can do a large unit that cools things down quickly and only run it occasionally, or you can do a smaller unit and run it 24/7. With my 2 ton unit, it cools down to comfortable levels in about 20 minutes, rather than taking hours as many I've heard of who have "appropriately" sized ones. I did a lot of research on insulation and there's no way to do without doubling my project cost (or more). Spray on foam for the ceiling alone is around $600, plus a few hundred more for the doors plus the risk of breaking my neck falling off the ladder- and that's ignoring the walls. Total cost for the a/c itself was only $1,000. The difference between a 12k unit was only $400 or so, and $200 more than an $18k. 

I've had my tools/car in a non-climate controlled garage for many years now, and haven't had any issues with rust, so I didn't really have the objective or need of keeping it cool all of the time. Even setting the thermostat high would be expensive on those 100f+ days. Another problem with insulation is then the garage would trap heat longer into the evening if I chose not to run 24/7, which means there'd be more heat to overcome to get it to come down for a wrenching session. 

My long term objective is to knock this whole garage down and build a new double deep one with extra workshop space (maybe once the kids are out of $$$ daycare), so I'm not looking to get too crazy with this one.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

robr2 said:


> Then I have no idea. I don't think I've seen seen an electric water heater in New England.


bit of a tangent, but I'd much rather have a gas water heater too. I just replaced my electric unit, but grew up in an all gas house. I keep a spare thermostat and heating element on hand in case they fail, since once the sacrificial anode is gone, the elements go next. nothing like waking up on a cold December morning and taking a cold shower.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nealric said:


> I think there are two ways to go about it. You can do a large unit that cools things down quickly and only run it occasionally, or you can do a smaller unit and run it 24/7. With my 2 ton unit, it cools down to comfortable levels in about 20 minutes, rather than taking hours as many I've heard of who have "appropriately" sized ones.


Yup, with ours for a three car garage I basically have to turn it on and come back in an hour if its 90oF+, that is an issue. The advantage of right-sized though for swamp-ass regions is that they don't just cool the air, they dehumidify, and there's no real way to speed up dehumidifying as big or small its basically just about how many coils there are for the moisture to condense on and drip off of. The longer a unit runs, the more moisture it can remove.

There can also be side-benefits though to insulating if you have a smaller one-story house in a hot/wet climate. WHEN not if your AC fails, life can be intolerable and you can be at the mercy of rapist AC repair techs that walk in licking their lips and rubbing their nips knowing people will pay almost anything just to be able to sleep that night, but if you have an insulated AC'd garage you can bust an air mattress which can also work as a guest room just pulling a car out. Its not cheap, but you also can recoup some in resale as its a desirable feature in some parts. 

I agree not everything needs climate control, and we have a small shed we keep the landscaping equipment and what not in behind the garage (Lifetime Costco Special). 


Nealric said:


> Another problem with insulation is then the garage would trap heat longer into the evening if I chose not to run 24/7, which means there'd be more heat to overcome to get it to come down for a wrenching session.


Actually, insulation helps keep it cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. But either way, anything is better than nothing and if you're redoing it eventually anyway then ya that's a game changer.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

spockcat said:


> My parents had one in their house in CT. I think we had one in our first townhouse also in CT. Neither of the places had gas.


Yup. I lived in suburban/rural CT and not only did we have an electric water heater, we had electric heat too. It was that or propane/heating oil (tank, not line). No gas anywhere I knew of. In fact my grandpa’s job was driving a propane truck to supply houses and small businesses (and using his CDL to moonlight as a limo driver).


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> I'm of the opinion that retrofitting some things like insulation to older structures or ones that were not designed to be insulated can cause more problems than it's worth. For a garage roof, you're going to have penetrations that are not air-sealed, you don't know what's under the shingles or on top of the roof deck, you may have no soffit vents, the list goes on.


Retrofitting is what we did, and I highly recommend it, but it also depends on if it was due for a refurbishment anyway. Our garage was unfinished, from 1995 construction, and the cheap exterior walls were rotting at the bottom, with roof tiles that had to be replaced one way or another after so many hail storms.  

Its waaaaay cheaper and easier to refurbish than build completely from scratch, so we replaced the exterior walls with hardieplank, put insulation rolls in the walls before drywalling which IMO was a no-brainer, and we always wanted to have a little extra storage space so had a ceiling installed that again was insulated before partially covering it with a flat floor and a pull down ladder. Things like soffit vents were super cheap to retrofit, and the new roofing we just had them do a ridge-vent while they were at it. Lastly we acid cleaned the floor and put a nice enamel coating and then also put in interlocking plastic tiles for the car portions and black foam interlocking tile runways on walk areas by the benches just for anti-fatigue sake.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

So anyways, house I’m buying has a nice 2.5 car detached garage. It is bigger than my current garage, but current house also has an 8x8 shed to absorb a lot of the extra crap so more or less a straight trade. I am going to build a shed eventually but not right away. 

Anyways, until I get in there for real in mid-Aug, not sure what projects I need to do, but I am aware of two off the bat:

1. Install gas heater (at some point, gas line is at back of house, so I will need to run a short (~50’) trench to garage, plus I’m planning to rip out or supplement the current deck with a bigger deck or patio right where line needs to run, so I’ll figure all that out in time. 

2. In preparation for (1) the current inside of the garage walls are insulated with paper-backed insulation, but then never covered with a wall covering. Pretty big fire hazard. So I need to come up with some sort of wall covering, theoretically fire resistant. 

My four options I can think of are:
-drywall; I hate it because it makes hanging stuff harder, running electrical harder, etc etc. plus I can’t DIY it (I’m terrible at drywall work) and then needs to be painted which is a PITA, etc. it’s probably the most expensive just because I’d hire it out. It might be the only thing to “code” though in terms of fireproofing, not sure I care too much about that. 

-pegboard; cheap, DIY friendly, and easy in terms of you can just unscrew it to get access behind the wall, easy to hang stuff. Ugly as crap though (sorry Brandon) and not great for our climate. 

-some sort of plastic rail system. I’ve had small sections in the past. I still have a little bit, but I’d need A LOT and I think that might be cost prohibitive. Easy to DIY though. Fire resistant? Maybe?

-plywood, finished or unfinished. Easy, not too $$, easy to remove, but ugly. Might be the best option?

I dunno, anyone have thoughts?

Here’s a view of the garage:

New garage by Chris Stack, on Flickr

The back right corner of the house has the gas line, and we want to extend the deck or rip it out and put the patio there + more to the right, or something, so we’ll have to handle the gas line when we do the rest of that stuff. 

New garage by Chris Stack, on Flickr


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

That backyard looks awesome.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

The_Real_Stack said:


> So anyways, house I’m buying has a nice 2.5 car detached garage. It is bigger than my current garage, but current house also has an 8x8 shed to absorb a lot of the extra crap so more or less a straight trade. I am going to build a shed eventually but not right away.
> 
> Anyways, until I get in there for real in mid-Aug, not sure what projects I need to do, but I am aware of two off the bat:
> 
> ...


Sheetrock is the only real fire-resistant option. It's a garage. The walls don't have to be perfect. Once you tape and mud, just rent a texture sprayer and go Peter North. 

Corrugated roofing is an option. 2'x8' sheet is $15 at Lowes.

Another option, not cheap, would be to put up sheets of steel or aluminum. 4'x8' 22g sheet metal is about $90/sheet. The buckling would drive my OCD to insane levels, it'd have to be thick metal or backed by plywood.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

B3passatBMX said:


> That backyard looks awesome.


Thanks. It’s really nice, but the usable space is pretty small. 

This is my current place, the new house doesn’t have room for the outdoor couch and the table, hence the need to expand. Also current house has the awesome shade, so we’ll probably need to do a pergola or gazebo or something; backyard faces west so afternoon/evening sun can be fairly brutal back there. 

Backyard by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Backyard by Chris Stack, on Flickr


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

1. Make sure that your garage walls are actually 8 ft so that you don't have to deal with any weirdness. Make sure that the studs are actually 16" on-center as well, and jam some additional ones in there for blocking if they aren't. Builders get all loosie goosie with garage framing. 

2. Unless you're pulling a permit, fireproofing isn't typically a requirement for a detached garage. Sheetrock is required in an attached garage because it's attached to living quarters, and typically only on the wall assemblies that are shared with the house. 

3. Do 1/2" OSB, smooth side out, caulk the seams and paint it white with OIL-BASED (important!!!!!) Kilz. You can bang it out in a day. Oil-based is important because it won't swell the wood fibers like a water-based primer/paint will. 

Addendum: I bought a custom shed last summer from these guys (https://countrysidebarns.com) and it was the smartest thing I did all year. It was stick-framed better than I could have done it, the delivered price was cheaper than my materials cost, and they could not have been nicer people to work with. If you can build a base and have room for them to get it into your yard, I *HIGHLY* recommend going this route.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

The_Real_Stack said:


> 2. In preparation for (1) the current inside of the garage walls are insulated with paper-backed insulation, but then never covered with a wall covering. Pretty big fire hazard. So I need to come up with some sort of wall covering, theoretically fire resistant.
> 
> My four options I can think of are:
> -drywall; I hate it because it makes hanging stuff harder, running electrical harder, etc etc. plus I can’t DIY it (I’m terrible at drywall work) and then needs to be painted which is a PITA, etc. it’s probably the most expensive just because I’d hire it out. It might be the only thing to “code” though in terms of fireproofing, not sure I care too much about that.
> ...


I did PVC slatwall for 3 walls of mine and one of pegboard (just because it was already done when I moved in). It's somewhat expensive (maybe ~$1,000 for a full garage) and a bit tedious to install (LOTS of fasteners), but I am happy with the result. It's nice in that you can hang pretty heavy stuff from it (I have multiple bikes on a panel). Not sure on fire resistance. 

You can also do corrugated metal roofing material, which is what I did on the bottom 4' of my walls. It's cheap and super easy, and probably fire resistant, but of course you can't hang stuff from it.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

GreenandChrome said:


> Sheetrock is the only real fire-resistant option. It's a garage. The walls don't have to be perfect. Once you tape and mud, just rent a texture sprayer and go Peter North.
> 
> Corrugated roofing is an option. 2'x8' sheet is $15 at Lowes.
> 
> Another option, not cheap, would be to put up sheets of steel or aluminum. 4'x8' 22g sheet metal is about $90/sheet. The buckling would drive my OCD to insane levels, it'd have to be thick metal or backed by plywood.


There’s fireproof and there’s “fireproof”. Right now with exposed paper backing, and spark could be a fire. With even plywood or something, a stray spark isn’t going to ignite the paper, but a real fire will still take the thing down. It’s not attached to the house so it’s less of a concern. 

Aside from the PITA of drywall finishing, it’s also the annoyance of doing stuff behind the walls like electrical work (we need conduit in IL so even just adding an outlet is a huge pain if you can just unscrew a wall section). And hanging stuff is a pain too. If at all possible I don’t want Sheetrock, it’s do I do plywood or is there a synthetic (garage track system) that doesn’t cost a fortune that’s a good alternative.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> 1. Make sure that your garage walls are actually 8 ft so that you don't have to deal with any weirdness. Make sure that the studs are actually 16" on-center as well, and jam some additional ones in there for blocking if they aren't. Builders get all loosie goosie with garage framing.
> 
> 2. Unless you're pulling a permit, fireproofing isn't typically a requirement for a detached garage. Sheetrock is required in an attached garage because it's attached to living quarters, and typically only on the wall assemblies that are shared with the house.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the shed recommendation. :thumbup:

I haven’t figured out exactly what I’m going to do yet with that. On the back of the garage there’s maybe 8-10 feet to the property line, so my short term plan is to build a low deck/platform just to be able to store stuff on (extra grill, kids toys, that stuff) and then figure out a shed. It might be on the that platform, it might be adjacent, or it might be in the other corner of the yard. Until I get back there it’s hard to say.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy crap, you’re not kidding. $2800 is barely more than the materials cost. I need to see if I have room for shed + ramp, and see how they’d get it back there. But this is def the way to go. :thumbup::thumbup:

Shed by Chris Stack, on Flickr


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah buddy. Not to mention, there was something extremely wholesome about the very quiet, very Mennonite-ish delivery guy showing up in a $150k Ram 3500 dually + hydraulic trailer rig then driving a remote controlled skid-steer into my backyard :laugh:


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pardon the mess, got too many projects going on and too damn lazy to clean up, but here's a TCL battlestation reusing my old HTPC and kitchen TV in the garage on a nice swivel mount and above it is a sound bar and floor mounted subwoofer. Great not just for tunes, but if you're simple minded like me, its really handy to have youtube tutorials up when you're trying to figure stuff out. Most equipment is Gladiator from back when Lowes had their big clearance; I basically cleared out all the stores in a hundred mile radius picking up the last of the scraps at big discounts, and its held up really well.










Pewpew station w/ frosty beverages:










Saved some space w/ a bike rack and the chest freezer is great, meat for days!










This is the little old through-wall AC unit, not terribly noisy and has been dead reliable.










Edit: Just got this huge 18" clock w/ date/temp in today to cover up those holes, and came out pretty nice I think! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Spent the day going to town on the walls in my shop. Tl;dr I painted the walls white.

Backstory is that we moved into this place almost 2 years ago. It was a damn near perfect setup because there's a 2-car garage up top for the daily drivers, and a 2-car garage down below (still attached to the house) that has its own separate driveway just for my cars and trailers.










When we moved in, the garage looked like this...










To add insult to injury, the next day after we started moving in, I was pulling the trailer in with a bunch of my stuff from the storage unit when the skies opened up, and it revealed a lot of places where water was seeping in. First major project was to get the gardens that surrounded the deck dug up, the walls sealed, and a french drain installed. That was done last fall.


























Yesterday was the start of Phase 2, which is coating the interior walls with masonry paint, further sealing out moisture and making the most of the light that's in there - There are 2x 8-foot fluorescent fixtures for the main part of the shop, and 2 standard light bulb fixtures for the bump out and storage room. 


























We're still not done, the opposite wall hasn't been painted yet, but there's far less to do since there are multiple doorways, hence less concrete coverage. And the ceiling needs to be done, as well as the near side of the beam (far side is already done). The beam in the middle also needs to be ground back with a flap disk and painted with POR-15, but that's easy done once the masonry paint is complete.

There are going to be further projects as well - would love to replace the 2 large lighting fixtures with 8 smaller fixtures for better coverage, including above the garage door rails; fix the electrical on the far side - the conduit is just hanging - and add a ton more outlets, including a couple 240-volt sockets for my air compressor and heater. The shop has its own subpanel, and there's already a 240-volt breaker in there, I just don't know where it goes. The existing line goes into conduit that goes into the slab, so it could come out anywhere, and this addition is over 40 years old.

I'd also like to fix the flooring. The blacktop extends into the garage, and that's the surface where the garage door seals, or at least attempts to seal. Part of the slab closer to the black top is also damaged, presumably from frost heaving. Ideally, I'd like to repair and extend the floor to the outside, so the garage doors have a flat surface to seal on, and then replace the bottom seals. The garage doors are newer and (I think) insulated so they'll stay for now. The back room where I'd like to put my 60-gallon compressor is actually a dirt floor, so when I bring in the crew to do the concrete repair, I'd like to also have them pour a new floor in there.

After all that, I'll have the pros come in to do an epoxy floor. I don't expect to see that for another ~5 years or so.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good choice on the white for the walls, it had a bit of a torture dungeon/S&M vibe going on. What color are you thinking for the floor? White as well perhaps with black and gray speckles? Although we went with both, you could also just to rough finish work on the concrete and then cover in garage tiles.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Very cool space Stevo12 :thumbup:
2 car attached for daily drivers and additional space for projects is the dream!

Walls look great and with your plans for future work it’ll be perfect...you’ll be ready to good then flooring bill before you know it. Seems like I just finished building my garage...but it was 12 years ago  now to finish those cars waiting for that time.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Holy crap, you’re not kidding. $2800 is barely more than the materials cost. I need to see if I have room for shed + ramp, and see how they’d get it back there. But this is def the way to go. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Shed by Chris Stack, on Flickr


We had TuffShed build ours. 10x12 and just under $3K too. Best part it was built on site, so getting it in was not a problem. They do a great job.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Stevo12 said:


> There are going to be further projects as well - would love to replace the 2 large lighting fixtures with 8 smaller fixtures for better coverage, including above the garage door rails; fix the electrical on the far side - the conduit is just hanging - and add a ton more outlets, including a couple 240-volt sockets for my air compressor and heater. The shop has its own subpanel, and there's already a 240-volt breaker in there, I just don't know where it goes. The existing line goes into conduit that goes into the slab, so it could come out anywhere, and this addition is over 40 years old.


Look into the Amazon LED 4' lights. Usually 4-6-8 packs. About $50 for 6. They are totally worth it. I have 4 on my 10' ceiling and it lights it up better than the 2-light fixture. Easy to mount - each light has 2 clips that screw into the wall.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> Look into the Amazon LED 4' lights. Usually 4-6-8 packs. About $50 for 6. They are totally worth it. I have 4 on my 10' ceiling and it lights it up better than the 2-light fixture. Easy to mount - each light has 2 clips that screw into the wall.


Do you mean these?
https://smile.amazon.com/Barrina-In...id=1592721767&sprefix=led+4ft+,aps,222&sr=8-6

I have a number of the 4ft Feit units from costco, but with the new garage being two split spaces and higher ceilings, might need more.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Phil Pugliese said:


> We had TuffShed build ours. 10x12 and just under $3K too. Best part it was built on site, so getting it in was not a problem. They do a great job.


We considered them too, but if you're in a really wet/humid environment and tight for cash, the plastic fantastics can be a good option too. They don't need to be elevated to prevent rot (easier to roll stuff in and out), the inside can't stain (I just recently spilled chainsaw oil all over the place inside and it wiped right up), and you can just pressure wash or hose out the inside and use a blower to get it ***** and span again which with the TuffSheds they told us it was quite a bit extra upgrades required to get stain/water resistance inside. And we picked up the below model delivered for $799+tax which I thought was a pretty good value from Costco (they have sales on these 12x10 every few months on the fliers). Stupid easy to put together, its basically legos, but its impossible to do with one so you will have to borrow a girlfriend/buddy for the job. This one is now 3 years old and only real issue is the black handles have faded quite badly from UV exposure over multiple extreme Texas summers, but next weekend I'll probably just unscrew them and run a coat of black and clear over them to shine them up.










We had bad winds once that took down the fence behind it, but the shed was fine. It has a steel frame inside and you can probably see the two strap looks that poke out from the roof that go through these frames and strap down into anchors screwed into the ground and connected with tie-downs for extreme winds.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ducman69 said:


> Good choice on the white for the walls, it had a bit of a torture dungeon/S&M vibe going on. What color are you thinking for the floor? White as well perhaps with black and gray speckles? Although we went with both, you could also just to rough finish work on the concrete and then cover in garage tiles.


I'll probably stay simple with grey. I would have done chips in the past, but I live in the land of lost fasteners - so chips won't work - and I won't go with white because it'll stain. I'm not going for operating room cleanliness, but with a grey floor and white walls, it'll be miles better than where I started from.



JMURiz said:


> Very cool space Stevo12 :thumbup:
> 2 car attached for daily drivers and additional space for projects is the dream!
> 
> Walls look great and with your plans for future work it’ll be perfect...you’ll be ready to good then flooring bill before you know it. Seems like I just finished building my garage...but it was 12 years ago  now to finish those cars waiting for that time.


Thanks! The setup is indeed perfect, and a big driver for why we bought the house (the rest of the house is great, too). Yeah there's always the tug o' war between shop and car projects, but the way I see it, the shop improvements are going to be a motivator for continuing my car projects so I'm putting in the time now.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dunhamjr said:


> Do you mean these?
> https://smile.amazon.com/Barrina-In...id=1592721767&sprefix=led+4ft+,aps,222&sr=8-6
> 
> I have a number of the 4ft Feit units from costco, but with the new garage being two split spaces and higher ceilings, might need more.


Yup, those ones. They have a split second delay when turning on, but that's the only noticeable thing about them.


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

So after too long (13 years) in this house, COVID finally pressed me to organise the hell hole that my garage has always been. It gets used; house projects, car projects, dudes drinking beer projects, dudes playing music projects.. so it will never be a pristine environment. I spend a lot of time in there. 

Before: 





















During. So. Much. Stuff. 




















After: 















































And I thought this was cool. I couldn't find my kids one evening on a weekend, went out to the garage and they are in there; working together and doing stuff. My son rebuilding a couple of good PC's out of parts, my daughters making a new medal rack for the swimming awards:










Next up is to mount a decent LCD that I can use with the drum kit and then flip it around for a cycle trainer. Good times. 

Cheers- Mike


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

finally got the pad cut and poured for the max jax lift. hopefully up and running at the end of the month. 4'x4' 8" thick, 5000psi and pinned with rebar

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Nice! I think 3,000 psi is the minimum requirement, right? Got yourself some margin.

Did they fill in or address that crack going through the right side?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

kiznarsh said:


> Nice! I think 3,000 psi is the minimum requirement, right? Got yourself some margin.
> 
> Did they fill in or address that crack going through the right side?


3,000 and like 6inches is the minimum without rebar. so it should be good. they filled in the crack a little bit but I have no concerns with it


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

freedo84gti said:


> finally got the pad cut and poured for the max jax lift. hopefully up and running at the end of the month. 4'x4' 8" thick, 5000psi and pinned with rebar


Sweet! I have a MaxJax on the list of garage goals. Any reason you went above and beyond the recommended spec?

I've got ~6" concrete in my shop - not sure the psi, and it is 40+ years old - and 8' ceilings. Plugged the Mk2's measurements in and it *just* fits, just can't leave the hood open :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> Sweet! I have a MaxJax on the list of garage goals. Any reason you went above and beyond the recommended spec?
> 
> I've got ~6" concrete in my shop - not sure the psi, and it is 40+ years old - and 8' ceilings. Plugged the Mk2's measurements in and it *just* fits, just can't leave the hood open :laugh:


mostly for added peace of mind. I plan on using it to lift my X5 to do a clutch on it and I wanted to make sure it was safe. my ceiling height is conveniently the max height of the hydraulic rams at full height :laugh: however since I have the garage door opener right above it I wont be able to max out the height on any car with the exception of maybe the corvette with the targa top off :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Was watching a House Hunters episode and they showed this "house". It is a car lover's dream. And it is the house the guy bought.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

OMG that's awesome!


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Sure is, I wanted to buy a firehouse in my wife’s home town, but the town bought it up to use as storage 
Would have rocked to have 4 lifts to park 8 cars inside.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MVZOOM said:


> And I thought this was cool. I couldn't find my kids one evening on a weekend, went out to the garage and they are in there; working together and doing stuff. My son rebuilding a couple of good PC's out of parts, my daughters making a new medal rack for the swimming awards:


The garage looks great, but this is so much better. Keep them doing actual things as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

So I think I’m finally finished with my garage/cave for the time being. Really wish we had a basement for extra storage space, but working with what we have it’s pretty useful. Just glad I have a clean garage to call my own lol.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Looks great, and you can't beat the HyLoft tire rack either, I've got two of them (note I thought they were super junky until I decided to forego the foldability and just tighten everything up, now they are rock solid).:thumbup:


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Looks great, and you can't beat the HyLoft tire rack either, I've got two of them (note I thought they were super junky until I decided to forego the foldability and just tighten everything up, now they are rock solid).:thumbup:


Thanks, and you’re right. I originally wanted the ones Costco sells, and these feel flimsy. But they’re solid.


----------



## vdubfan35 (Feb 14, 2009)

Spike Ti said:


> Thanks, and you’re right. I originally wanted the ones Costco sells, and these feel flimsy. But they’re solid.


Which racks are they? Can you link them? Looking for some for my garage also.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

vdubfan35 said:


> Which racks are they? Can you link them? Looking for some for my garage also.


These are the HyLofts. Also available on Amazon: https://www.homedepot.com/p/HyLoft-48-in-W-Adjustable-Folding-Garage-Wall-Tire-Rack-01031/202800565


----------



## vdubfan35 (Feb 14, 2009)

Spike Ti said:


> These are the HyLofts. Also available on Amazon: https://www.homedepot.com/p/HyLoft-48-in-W-Adjustable-Folding-Garage-Wall-Tire-Rack-01031/202800565


Cool, thanks. Not flimsy at all? No concerns on collapsing or anything? Mine would be in front of my cars so obviously really don't want them to come down on the cars. Ha.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

vdubfan35 said:


> Cool, thanks. Not flimsy at all? No concerns on collapsing or anything? Mine would be in front of my cars so obviously really don't want them to come down on the cars. Ha.


Nope, it’s foldable when not in use unless you tighten all the bolts. Mine is hanging over my bike & the side of my car holding stock 20” Type R wheels & all season tires lol. I definitely don’t want that to fall, and it doesn’t seem to be budging at all. My other shelf is by NewAge and I would recommend them as well.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Spike Ti said:


> So I think I’m finally finished with my garage/cave for the time being. Really wish we had a basement for extra storage space, but working with what we have it’s pretty useful. Just glad I have a clean garage to call my own lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that speed bag... you know when those car projects get a little too taxing and need to let out some frustration..... we've all been there :thumbup:


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

vdubfan35 said:


> Cool, thanks. Not flimsy at all? No concerns on collapsing or anything? Mine would be in front of my cars so obviously really don't want them to come down on the cars. Ha.


I just installed one myself and threw the Tiguan's winter wheels/tires up there along with my bicycle. It's definitely sturdy, I did tighten all of the bolts to stop it from folding, but it does bend a little when installed in its furthest, 48" setting. 

Ordered another one right after installing though, I have no worries about it falling/breaking.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my dad and i are making some progress in the garage. last week we ran the wiring for the mr.cool mini split along with wiring for a outlet. the outlet to some may seem like a small thing but its soooo nice. my only garage outlets were in the ceiling for the door openers. to run my welder i had to use a heavy duty extension cord plugged into the outlet next to my washing machine :laugh: now i have one centrally located in the garage on a 20 amp breaker. the plan is to have the AC installed and functional by friday this week. cant wait for that. will be hopefully drilling the pad for the left next week too and atleast testing it out with a little weight on it.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

turned out so good. doors need to seal a bit better to hold it in better but it makes a huge difference

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedo84gti said:


> turned out so good. doors need to seal a bit better to hold it in better but it makes a huge difference
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Yeah, the Mr. Cool unit is a gamechanger when it's hot out.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome man - envious of that Mr. Cool! 

well done. :beer:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

How was drilling through brick to run the lineset?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

roman16v said:


> How was drilling through brick to run the lineset?


easy, just cinder block. we used a air chisel


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> turned out so good. doors need to seal a bit better to hold it in better but it makes a huge difference
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Did you just coil up the slack? 

I have been tempted to DIY the 3 air handler version, but I don't want big could of slack.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

HI SPEED said:


> Did you just coil up the slack?
> 
> I have been tempted to DIY the 3 air handler version, but I don't want big could of slack.


yup. the coil is behind the condenser. you wont notice it unless it would really bother you


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

HI SPEED said:


> Did you just coil up the slack?
> 
> I have been tempted to DIY the 3 air handler version, but I don't want big could of slack.


Then get one of the “Advantage” units instead of the DIY. The only difference is that the advantage doesn’t have a pre charged lineset. The line set it comes with is shorter (15ft instead of 25), or you can get an even shorter one than that fairly inexpensively) You’ll need an HVAC tech to evacuate the lines and sign off on the install. If you shop around, you should be able to find one for less than the difference between the two kits. You can even by the equipment to evacuate the lines yourself for around $125, but that voids the warranty.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Nice AC. 

Mr. Cool ICE approves:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

first day working with it installed and man what a game changer. it was 88 with high humidity outside and 74 with very low humidity inside. 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

posted in the home lifts thread but i figured id ask here too

getting ready to order anchors for my maxjax 2 post today. any recommendations before i spend the $200+ with maxjax for the epoxy anchors? im hoping to drill and set this sunday which would be 24 days after the pads have been poured. pads are 8" thick


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow that split is a great idea... I may have to do that some time in the next few years.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> posted in the home lifts thread but i figured id ask here too
> 
> getting ready to order anchors for my maxjax 2 post today. any recommendations before i spend the $200+ with maxjax for the epoxy anchors? im hoping to drill and set this sunday which would be 24 days after the pads have been poured. pads are 8" thick


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KI9AJM

I used these for my lift, they are flush mount anchors, no epoxy needed, and if you unbolt the lift to move it out of the way, there is nothing sticking up out of the floor. 










Also, for your air tools, I don't remember where I got mine but I got one like this that holds a bunch of air tools and it is nice to have them all hung up in one place.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAILER-SH...056885?hash=item210a611b35:g:o~YAAOSwgENeVYbw


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

fireside said:


> Wow that split is a great idea... I may have to do that some time in the next few years.


if its something you can afford to do sooner than later theres no point in waiting if you work in your garage a lot. i had to strip the head off the bmw and it was 95 outside and 74 inside. i would have never spent the hours getting the head off it wasnt for the AC. i also cant wait ti try out the heater this winter



yeayeayea said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KI9AJM
> 
> I used these for my lift, they are flush mount anchors, no epoxy needed, and if you unbolt the lift to move it out of the way, there is nothing sticking up out of the floor.


ordered those. thanks for the tip. i'll probably head to fastenal for the harware


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> turned out so good. doors need to seal a bit better to hold it in better but it makes a huge difference
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


How was the install? Any pointers? I'm planning on getting one for my garage at some point. I just need it to take the chill out of the air in the winter and remove some of the humidity in the summer. Not looking for a perfectly controlled environment.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

sicklyscott said:


> How was the install? Any pointers? I'm planning on getting one for my garage at some point. I just need it to take the chill out of the air in the winter and remove some of the humidity in the summer. Not looking for a perfectly controlled environment.


my dad and I did the install. can easily be done in a day if you have everything you need on hand. the instructions are pretty clear, the unit itself isnt heavy so one person can mount it on the wall. biggest thing is be careful bending the copper hose once it goes out the wall. it will kink fast if you arent gradual with the bending. the wrap it comes with is not enough to wrap all the excess coiled up so i would get more and the hole in the wall they include some sort of clay/putty material to seal it up, i would suggest spray foam. currently i only use it when i need it. it cools my 400sqft garage down to below 78 in 20 mins during these last 90+ degree days and absolutely kills the humidity. thats running it at its lowest temp and highest fan speed. then i set it at 70 and it maintains 74-76 degrees the entire time. even opening the garage door for a few mins to move some things in and out then closing it doesnt really effect the temps for to long.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> How was the install? Any pointers? I'm planning on getting one for my garage at some point. I just need it to take the chill out of the air in the winter and remove some of the humidity in the summer. Not looking for a perfectly controlled environment.


plenty of videos popped up in a quick google search. didn't watch them (work computer), but they should have all the info you need. :thumbup:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been both remiss and exceedingly slow to update this thread.

We moved during the pandemic into a new house with a nice larger three car garage. I previously had a three car and have always wanted to build it out properly, but never had the time or money to do it. I decided, with the pandemic keeping me home to go for it! So first thing first, designing and order almost 700sqft of GarageTrac tiles from BigFloors.com, which were delivered inside of a week! During that first week I also installed the new "three petal" style LED lights in the six ceiling outlets and added 3 more 4 ft LED "tube" lights. 
design










these arrived on a 600+lb crate









previous owners also left this okay looking shelving/storage, i've since cleaned it up and it looks pretty nice









took me around 3-4 hours to lay it all down. I didn't cut the end under the windows as it was only a 3 inch gap, it otherwise fit just about perfectly front to rear










The next thing was painting, painting, and more painting. the garage had been painted builder's beige and utterly looked like hell. it was dingy, dirty, and had never been fully cleaned. There were holes, basketball marks, dents, and grease stains. Nothing that 3-4 coats of Sherwin Williams exterior paint couldn't fix. i went exterior because the garage will be mostly unheated and it has better water resistance should it get sprayed/wet. the garage has a hot/cold freeze proof hose hook ups. Also, you may be thinking, what a crackhead putting the floor down first and then painting. Turns out this couldn't have been less of a hassle with drop clothes and the floor tiles clean with water in a sinch. long story short, timing didn't work out between the move-in, delivery of tiles, and delivery of our stuff with painting. Painting a garage like this with 11' ceilings takes a long ass time...about three fulls days of work. 

comparo shots



























after (not the drywall sanding dust on the floor from hole patching










Since the install and paint, I've worked on cleaning, organizing, reducing, and hanging things on the wall. This has dramatically improved floor space and made the garage seem much larger. Some pics below...

the s2000 comes home!









my first major project...









last week's project to hang my new roof top tent on Harken winches. this was a tough project until I realized the joists on the 2 car bay side go left to right, not front to back! lowers beautifully and completely level right onto the GX's roof










lastly, and most importantly, this project has allowed me to hang and frame a bunch of my old/cool motorsports/racing stuff 









where to start with this photo, it's kind of my life in cars...chunks of races cars I've seen crashed, photos of working on stuff with my Dad and Grandfather, old license plates, lots of random. the hub cap is off my dad's first car, a 58 Chevy Nomad. The tin safety sign is from my Grandpa's home shop. The M is from a Mobil station my mom got when I was little at a garage sale. The Audi pic is from Sebring, I took it. The Porsche cutaway was a gift years ago from an Uncle. Lots of cool memories. I'm happy to explain or detail any piece that's on the wall if you have a question - this photo is about a month old and since then there are about 20 more pieces on the walls. :beer:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

So. Much. Cleaner!

You’re going to be insufferably pleased with yourself for at least a month.  :beer:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

compy222 said:


> last week's project to hang my new roof top tent on Harken winches. this was a tough project until I realized the joists on the 2 car bay side go left to right, not front to back! lowers beautifully and completely level right onto the GX's roof


Q... GX460 height is 74.2" and a RTT adds about 12". How do you drive out of the garage with it mounted on the roof?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> Q... GX460 height is 74.2" and a RTT adds about 12". How do you drive out of the garage with it mounted on the roof?


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> Q... GX460 height is 74.2" and a RTT adds about 12". How do you drive out of the garage with it mounted on the roof?


an excellent question that involved me checking the height measurements about 35 times before ordering and mounting. the RTT is about 16 inches tall (it's really about 15, but always be generous in these types of math problems), then truck with the taller LFD bars is about 74 inches. This gives me a total height of about 90 inches (which is really around 88 inches). The door opening is 93 inches tall...which is more than 90...so we're good. i can see some folks with lower doors and taller trucks having major issues, but measure 35 times, then build. :beer:

the install of the lift system took a solid 3-4 hours, between finding the studs on a textured ceiling surface, holding up 6' 2x6's to lag bolt in, and getting it all running right...not exactly fun work. it wasn't complicated, just a PITA. :laugh:



Air and water do mix said:


> So. Much. Cleaner!
> 
> You’re going to be insufferably pleased with yourself for at least a month.  :beer:


it's been more than a month, it's not done, and it keeps looking better - so yes. 

best part was the prior homeowner stopping by to pick up something they forgot in a closet about two weeks in (floor, lighting, and paint done). he stood at the entrance of the garage for a second with his month open and sort of stammered out, "you move fast." :laugh::beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

compy222 said:


> an excellent question that involved me checking the height measurements about 35 times before ordering and mounting. the RTT is about 16 inches tall (it's really about 15, but always be generous in these types of math problems), then truck with the taller LFD bars is about 74 inches. This gives me a total height of about 90 inches (which is really around 88 inches). The door opening is 93 inches tall...which is more than 90...so we're good. i can see some folks with lower doors and taller trucks having major issues, but measure 35 times, then build. :beer:


man my ceiling height is 90", conveniently .5" taller than the max height on the cylinders for my maxjax :laugh:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> man my ceiling height is 90", conveniently .5" taller than the max height on the cylinders for my maxjax :laugh:


that works! our ceiling height is nearly 11 feet, which is actually pretty nice for light dispersion now that the walls and ceiling are now appropriately white and the floor doesn't look like painted concrete that got into a fight with an electric sander.

i'm leaning towards some max jacks or a four post. however, there is a spoken rule in the marriage that i'm not allowed to have more cars than i have garage spots for...which means I'm currently in planning to build a 4th bay on out of the side door which will allow driving straight in from the driveway. It'd be a true shop, which a lift and room to store the mower with doors out the back. so probably 1.5 cars wide.

garages are a lot like big screen TV's, nobody gets home, watches that first movie, and says..."wow, should have definitely bought the smaller one!" :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

compy222 said:


> an excellent question that involved me checking the height measurements about 35 times before ordering and mounting. the RTT is about 16 inches tall (it's really about 15, but always be generous in these types of math problems), then truck with the taller LFD bars is about 74 inches. This gives me a total height of about 90 inches (which is really around 88 inches). *The door opening is 93 inches tall*...which is more than 90...so we're good. i can see some folks with lower doors and taller trucks having major issues, but measure 35 times, then build. :beer:
> 
> the install of the lift system took a solid 3-4 hours, between finding the studs on a textured ceiling surface, holding up 6' 2x6's to lag bolt in, and getting it all running right...not exactly fun work. it wasn't complicated, just a PITA. :laugh:


..l. .l..

Screw you and your abnormally-sized garage doors!  

I have a 10'3" garage ceiling, and a 7' door. 

I mounted ceiling pulleys for the bikes before I painted the ceiling, so that was pretty easy. But yeah, mounting stuff on the high ceilings is a PITA. The house came with 4 ceiling mounted racks, and various hooks for ladders, etc. I have a Thule box hung from bike hooks because that is what was there. I have a pulley system to replace it and make it easier. I also have to fix one of my LED lights that's visibly out of square.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

compy222 said:


> that works! our ceiling height is nearly 11 feet, which is actually pretty nice for light dispersion now that the walls and ceiling are now appropriately white and the floor doesn't look like painted concrete that got into a fight with an electric sander.
> 
> i'm leaning towards some max jacks or a four post. however, there is a spoken rule in the marriage that i'm not allowed to have more cars than i have garage spots for...which means I'm currently in planning to build a 4th bay on out of the side door which will allow driving straight in from the driveway. It'd be a true shop, which a lift and room to store the mower with doors out the back. so probably 1.5 cars wide.
> 
> garages are a lot like big screen TV's, nobody gets home, watches that first movie, and says..."wow, should have definitely bought the smaller one!" :laugh:


Compy, did you do anything to the concrete before throwing down the flooring product? Contemplating it myself, and I really don't want to do anything more than TSP/powerwash + silicate seal the slab before laying it down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

yeayeayea said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KI9AJM
> 
> I used these for my lift, they are flush mount anchors, no epoxy needed, and if you unbolt the lift to move it out of the way, there is nothing sticking up out of the floor.
> 
> ...


I thought I had a bag of those downstairs from our build and was going to offer them. I looked today and the are anchor bolts instead. They would make nice trip points if you removed the lift. 

I put them up on craigslist instead.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Compy, did you do anything to the concrete before throwing down the flooring product? Contemplating it myself, and I really don't want to do anything more than TSP/powerwash + silicate seal the slab before laying it down.


no sir, blew it out, washed it down, let it dry, and laid the floor down. these tiles just click together and that's the perk of this vs epoxy. plus if you ever move, they'll move with you. 

i'm very happy with them, the only thing you have to watch for is turning your wheels hard while pulling in or on the tiles, this can pop them apart. it's not a huge issue as they just click back together, but something to be aware of. the cost was around 2.25 per tile (1sqft) with three free flow race deck tiles for the floor drains, which were around 3.25 per tile. :beer:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> ..l. .l..
> 
> Screw you and your abnormally-sized garage doors!
> 
> ...


that's super annoying. the other one that drives me nuts is a two or three car garage with 2 or 4 light bulb/wired fixtures in them. so dumb, you can't do a damn thing in them as it's so dark. that's the first comment i get beyond the floor - "wow, it's so bright in here."


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

compy222 said:


> that's super annoying. the other one that drives me nuts is a two or three car garage with 2 or 4 light bulb/wired fixtures in them. so dumb, you can't do a damn thing in them as it's so dark. that's the first comment i get beyond the floor - "wow, it's so bright in here."


Yup; we had a 2-bulb fixture. I have the electric outlet + bulb adapter in there that I have my LED 4' lights on. Paired with white walls it's so much brighter.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

compy222 said:


> I have been both remiss and exceedingly slow to update this thread.


Looks fantastic! Though I am surprised you laid the floor tiles down before painting.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

compy222 said:


> that works! our ceiling height is nearly 11 feet, which is actually pretty nice for light dispersion now that the walls and ceiling are now appropriately white and the floor doesn't look like painted concrete that got into a fight with an electric sander.
> 
> i'm leaning towards some max jacks or a four post. however, there is a spoken rule in the marriage that i'm not allowed to have more cars than i have garage spots for...which means I'm currently in planning to build a 4th bay on out of the side door which will allow driving straight in from the driveway. It'd be a true shop, which a lift and room to store the mower with doors out the back. so probably 1.5 cars wide.
> 
> garages are a lot like big screen TV's, nobody gets home, watches that first movie, and says..."wow, should have definitely bought the smaller one!" :laugh:


id be ****ed with that rule :laugh: ive got 5 cars and 2 bays. the low ceiling sucks as i wont be able to lift any of my cars to the max height of the lift. the corvette might just squeak by with the targo top off and the door opener slips between the opening :laugh:


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

compy222 said:


> that works! our ceiling height is nearly 11 feet...
> 
> however, there is a spoken rule in the marriage that i'm not allowed to have more cars than i have garage spots for...


Well, with 11' ceilings and three 4 post lifts, you've got room for 6 cars!


I have neither a garage nor any such rules. I peaked at 3 cars, 2 trucks, and a pop-up camper, but that didn't last long. I am currently plotting for a longer and/or wider driveway and a garage.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

compy222 said:


> no sir, blew it out, washed it down, let it dry, and laid the floor down. these tiles just click together and that's the perk of this vs epoxy. plus if you ever move, they'll move with you.
> 
> i'm very happy with them, the only thing you have to watch for is turning your wheels hard while pulling in or on the tiles, this can pop them apart. it's not a huge issue as they just click back together, but something to be aware of. the cost was around 2.25 per tile (1sqft) with three free flow race deck tiles for the floor drains, which were around 3.25 per tile. :beer:


Your post reminded me about needing to get a quote for GarageTrac flooring, because I'm going to be getting a quote for an epoxy floor to be done, hopefully next spring. It'll be one or the other, but the GarageTrac lays down at just under $1,300 w/ tax so I imagine that'll be pretty hard to beat for a pro epoxy job. I like how yours turned out!

Also, I spotted the old-style CT plate (w/ the Constitution State lettering on top!), very nice!



compy222 said:


> i'm leaning towards some max jacks or a four post. however, there is a spoken rule in the marriage that i'm not allowed to have more cars than i have garage spots for...which means I'm currently in planning to build a 4th bay on out of the side door which will allow driving straight in from the driveway. It'd be a true shop, which a lift and room to store the mower with doors out the back. so probably 1.5 cars wide.


Ha! My wife's and my agreement, which we entered into when we lived in a suburban cape with a 1-car garage, was that as long there was a space for her in the driveway (and food on the table) that I could bring home anything I wanted. In that house, at one point we were up to 5 cars, a car trailer, and a motorcycle all in that little postage stamp of a lot.

Now, not only do I have my own attached garage/workshop, but it has its own separate driveway to boot. Still have 5 cars on property, but only one of them sits outside (the Silverado) and since the driveway leading to my shop is quite big, I can bring home anything. 

Unfortunately, my ceilings are only 9' so I'm pretty limited to the Maxjax for a lift, and it won't provide any extra interiorstorage. It will make maintenance/repairs a lot better though, so it's on the long-term list.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> ..l. .l..
> 
> Screw you and your abnormally-sized garage doors!
> 
> I have a 10'3" garage ceiling, and a 7' door.


Unless you are in a condo or have a concrete block wall with a concrete header, you could always spend the money and reframe the garage door for a taller door.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Unless you are in a condo or have a concrete block wall with a concrete header, you could always *spend the money* and reframe the garage door for a taller door.


Thousands of dollars solution for a $.05 problem. Sounds like you're familiar with government work. :laugh:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> Your post reminded me about needing to get a quote for GarageTrac flooring, because I'm going to be getting a quote for an epoxy floor to be done, hopefully next spring. It'll be one or the other, but the GarageTrac lays down at just under $1,300 w/ tax so I imagine that'll be pretty hard to beat for a pro epoxy job. I like how yours turned out!
> 
> Also, I spotted the old-style CT plate (w/ the Constitution State lettering on top!), very nice!
> 
> ...


Thanks, we lived in CT, NC, and MI, so have a mix of a few plates up. the NC one is from my Dad's VW Thing (he bought it oxidized to hell, but in otherwise great shape off the side of the road in SC). The CT plate was the one off the family corvette, a 1967 427 my Dad had until i was 11...imagine catching that thing side pipes and all rolling down Boston Post Road! It was a very unusual sight in CT, so I have found memories of that car from being a little kid - like when the secondaries opened, thinking of that noise still gives me chills.

anyway, perhaps we'll violate this rule as I'd like to buy something dumb with a V8 before that gets banned in the future. maybe a C6 Z06, maybe a C8, maybe a...we could go on awhile, but we'll figure that fourth bay out first. Also, very happy with garagetrac price/value ratio. it isn't perfect and i try to avoid directly jacking cars up on it, but it's solid and really looks nice. by the time i would have ground it down, gotten epoxy down, etc, it'd have easily been a 3-4k job to do right. plus having all your stuff outside, waiting on dry times, fumes, the risk of messing it up...the tile, with edging for 682 sqft was just under 1,700 shipped. 




Hostile said:


> Looks fantastic! Though I am surprised you laid the floor tiles down before painting.


again more of a timing issue, the floor tiles arrived before I'd formally decided to paint and the move-in speed of install with the tiles was easy. i just laid old towels down along the edge and over the course of three days of painting didn't have a single issue. I didn't do the ceiling, but man painting a 700sq ft garage is a long and slow process, particularly given how gross the builder's beige flat crap was...i put the first coat on an i couldn't even tell i painted. long story short the white looks awesome, but it was a 4 coat job.



GreenandChrome said:


> Yup; we had a 2-bulb fixture. I have the electric outlet + bulb adapter in there that I have my LED 4' lights on. Paired with white walls it's so much brighter.


i bought some variation of these via amazon, they're bright and for around 80 bucks were a good solution.










i've previously used (and a couple are still in the garage) the big 350W equivalent CFLs, those give off a nicer light tone, but have longer spool up time and are dim initially in the winter. the newest solution is to also install a power outlet screw-in adapter and run 1 or 2 of the 17.99 costco Feit LED 4' tube lights. Those create nice fill light between the fixtures. This also means no cutting, sawing, pulling wire, f'ing around in the attic, etc...which is worth every penny. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Thousands of dollars solution for a $.05 problem. Sounds like you're familiar with government work. :laugh:


Didn't know how serious you were about it. I know I wish I could bring my boat into our garage without removing the T-Top and windshield but the door and 8'6" ceiling height limits that.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Didn't know how serious you were about it. I know I wish I could bring my boat into our garage without removing the T-Top and windshield but the door and 8'6" ceiling height limits that.


 We all dream, don't we?

My garage is 19'x20'. The only joy is the tall ceilings. I can't add to the side, I only have about 5' to the property line. I've thought about adding to the front, but the driveway goes up, so there's a lot of concrete work and excavation.

I figured an Adventure trailer will satisfy the RTT problem, and be less expensive.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

compy222 said:


> The CT plate was the one off the family corvette, a 1967 427 my Dad had until i was 11...imagine catching that thing side pipes and all rolling down Boston Post Road! It was a very unusual sight in CT, so I have found memories of that car from being a little kid - like when the secondaries opened, thinking of that noise still gives me chills.
> 
> Also, very happy with garagetrac price/value ratio. it isn't perfect and i try to avoid directly jacking cars up on it, but it's solid and really looks nice.


Maybe I saw it as a kid if you guys took it to any Marcus Dairy car meets...

On the GarageTrac, is it brittle or something, is that why you’d not recommend jacking a car up on it? I’m not attuned to the differences between it and RaceDeck, but I didn’t spend too much time trying to find any comparison. I would think from the name, that race deck would be more suited to the heavier wear of jacking up cars, jackstands etc.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Stevo12 said:


> Maybe I saw it as a kid if you guys took it to any Marcus Dairy car meets...
> 
> On the GarageTrac, is it brittle or something, is that why you’d not recommend jacking a car up on it? I’m not attuned to the differences between it and RaceDeck, but I didn’t spend too much time trying to find any comparison. I would think from the name, that race deck would be more suited to the heavier wear of jacking up cars, jackstands etc.


I don't think it's substantially different from racedeck from a durability perspective. I use jack stands on my garage trac with some cardboard under them. It has not left any indentations or marks so far. If I had jack stands with bigger feet, I wouldn't even bother with the cardboard.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

compy222 said:


> it's been more than a month, it's not done, and it keeps looking better - so yes.
> 
> best part was the prior homeowner stopping by to pick up something they forgot in a closet about two weeks in (floor, lighting, and paint done). he stood at the entrance of the garage for a second with his month open and sort of stammered out, "you move fast." :laugh::beer:


 

Envy. I have it. :beer:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

we are buying a house - house has a detached 2.5 car garage. Garage was built in 2005. Floor looks to be in decent shape - however i'm thinking of doing an epoxy coating. 









What do you guys/gals recommend ? 

I was thinking of renting a floor sander and borrowing my friends pressure washer. 

Then maybe go cheap (ish) and buy a couple of these guys. 

Anyone have experience with epoxy floor coatings ? Reviews seem mixed...

https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-2...s=epoxy+floor+rocksolid&qid=1595434192&sr=8-3 

Watched a couple youtube videos - looks like hot tire pick up can be an issue...

Garage will be used as a hobby mechanic / body work , mixed use area for home improvements - etc.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Kevin RS said:


> we are buying a house - house has a detached 2.5 car garage. Garage was built in 2005. Floor looks to be in decent shape - however i'm thinking of doing an epoxy coating.
> https://ssl.cdn-redfin.com/photo/94/bigphoto/612/5592612_11_1.jpg[/mg]
> 
> What do you guys/gals recommend ?
> ...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Kevin RS said:


> we are buying a house - house has a detached 2.5 car garage. Garage was built in 2005. Floor looks to be in decent shape - however i'm thinking of doing an epoxy coating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reiterate: Pro or do the plastic tiles.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Reiterate: Pro or do the plastic tiles.


Look up Mike Day Everything about Concrete on youtube, he has some really good videos and just released one about a couple brands he recommends. He is a professional that is very generous with sharing information.

MH


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

Kevin RS said:


> we are buying a house - house has a detached 2.5 car garage. Garage was built in 2005. Floor looks to be in decent shape - however i'm thinking of doing an epoxy coating.
> 
> Cool picture and stuff
> 
> ...


I've seen many pro installed epoxy floors flake up, not just DIY examples. You have to decide why you're doing it. Is it to protect the concrete from your oil spills? Is it for that oh-so-cool man cave? 

My first garage I had the plastic tiles on. it was a substantial improvement over the 60+ year old slab but didn't look that great after a couple years of intense use. My current house I'm using a vinyl roll-out floor from G-floors. So far it's handled my activities better and cleans up easier, but it's only been a yaer.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

sicklyscott said:


> I've seen many pro installed epoxy floors flake up, not just DIY examples. You have to decide why you're doing it. Is it to protect the concrete from your oil spills? Is it for that oh-so-cool man cave?
> 
> My first garage I had the plastic tiles on. it was a substantial improvement over the 60+ year old slab but didn't look that great after a couple years of intense use. My current house I'm using a vinyl roll-out floor from G-floors. So far it's handled my activities better and cleans up easier, but it's only been a yaer.


Any mold underneath the G-Floor thus far?


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> In my experience and in speaking with others, DIY epoxy NEVER stacks up to pro jobs. Either invest or plan on redoing it every year or two.
> 
> If I had a garage I'd pay for the pro stuff. The shed I built I used DIY stuff and since I use my shed as such, it'll be fine beaten on.


yeah we shall see. I'm pretty handy - if i can find a good kit with a top / clear coat i might just do it myself. 

I need to get a quote...might be worth it just to have a pro do it.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Any mold underneath the G-Floor thus far?


yes this ! 

Living with snow here i'm not sure something like this is a good idea...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

check out u-coat it. They are pro grade stuff. Did my garage (myself) 5 years ago and its held up just fine. Follow the instructions and dont rush the process. I work in my garage all the time and have a lift for what its worth. 

https://ucoatit.com


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Any mold underneath the G-Floor thus far?


Mold isn't really an issue under the plastic tiles. They aren't airtight and allow moisture to evaporate. However, If you are in a snowy climate and will be bringing in lots of snow, you might consider the "freeflow" style racedeck tiles to assist with drainage. They are more like a grate rather than a solid tile.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

The biggest hurdle to getting a solid DIY epoxy job is that you need to grind the floor because the trowel finish of a garage slab won't promote proper coating adhesion. Acid etching works, but it isn't consistent and isn't approved by most manufacturers. 

Rolling it out is straight forward enough if you're not an idiot; the cost (and the outcome) is alllllll in the prep work. I have a quote in hand for ~$4/sq ft for 1k sq feet of basement, and there is no way you could get me to do it myself for the $2/sq ft it would cost me in materials and me-labor. 

If you're deadset on the DIY route, buy the commercial materials and not the big box brands.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Nealric said:


> Mold isn't really an issue under the plastic tiles. They aren't airtight and allow moisture to evaporate. However, If you are in a snowy climate and will be bringing in lots of snow, you might consider the "freeflow" style racedeck tiles to assist with drainage. They are more like a grate rather than a solid tile.


Not super concerned about that, and is reason why I'd probably go with the tile material. The G-Floor material, however, is "roll out" style and sits directly against the substrate. The physics of water vapor + prior experience isn't letting this work out well in my head.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Not super concerned about that, and is reason why I'd probably go with the tile material. The G-Floor material, however, is "roll out" style and sits directly against the substrate. The physics of water vapor + prior experience isn't letting this work out well in my head.


Yeah, I can see the roll-out vinyl stuff causing issues.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

How about polished concrete?


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

halchka99 said:


> check out u-coat it. They are pro grade stuff. Did my garage (myself) 5 years ago and its held up just fine. Follow the instructions and dont rush the process. I work in my garage all the time and have a lift for what its worth.
> 
> https://ucoatit.com


Forgot about these guys ! they always advertised in the car mags back in the day. Thanks for the heads up. Might give these guys a shot. 

I was thinking something like this would be (hopefully) money well spent 

https://ucoatit.com/product/ultralife-system#configuration




HotCarlWeathers said:


> The biggest hurdle to getting a solid DIY epoxy job is that you need to grind the floor because the trowel finish of a garage slab won't promote proper coating adhesion. Acid etching works, but it isn't consistent and isn't approved by most manufacturers.
> 
> Rolling it out is straight forward enough if you're not an idiot; the cost (and the outcome) is alllllll in the prep work. I have a quote in hand for ~$4/sq ft for 1k sq feet of basement, and there is no way you could get me to do it myself for the $2/sq ft it would cost me in materials and me-labor.
> 
> If you're deadset on the DIY route, buy the commercial materials and not the big box brands.


I plan on renting a concrete grinder and using a high grade commercial pressure washer for prep work.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Kevin RS said:


> I plan on renting a concrete grinder and using a high grade commercial pressure washer for prep work.


:thumbup:

I saw floor sander and was like "OH NO!!!!" :laugh:

https://www.garageflooringllc.com/garage-floor-coatings/ is a great resource for this stuff. I did a ton of reading on their site while researching how and what materials to use for my basement. They are a Garage Journal vendor as well :beer:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I saw floor sander and was like "OH NO!!!!" :laugh:
> 
> https://www.garageflooringllc.com/garage-floor-coatings/ is a great resource for this stuff. I did a ton of reading on their site while researching how and what materials to use for my basement. They are a Garage Journal vendor as well :beer:


haha yeah i figured i need to clarify that. I was a body tech some number of years ago so trust me i know how important prep is. 

Awesome ! thanks man ! Looks like a great resource ! 
:beer:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> Maybe I saw it as a kid if you guys took it to any Marcus Dairy car meets...
> 
> On the GarageTrac, is it brittle or something, is that why you’d not recommend jacking a car up on it? I’m not attuned to the differences between it and RaceDeck, but I didn’t spend too much time trying to find any comparison. I would think from the name, that race deck would be more suited to the heavier wear of jacking up cars, jackstands etc.


I remember those Marcus Dairy meets, lots of fun. Used to go with friends in High School - some of those were a real circus.

regarding the racedeck vs. garage trac, they are made by the same company, they are completely interchangeable and use the same lock system. that said the racedeck has a better warranty and i think is thicker/a bit better built. the difference in quality didn't justify the 25-35% price increase to me. 



Nealric said:


> I don't think it's substantially different from racedeck from a durability perspective. I use jack stands on my garage trac with some cardboard under them. It has not left any indentations or marks so far. If I had jack stands with bigger feet, I wouldn't even bother with the cardboard.


i did leave two very small indentations from my old school floor jack, they're completely unnoticeable, but in the future i'm going to get some 1/4 inch ply wood to protect the floor. Zero issues with traditional jack stands with decent sized feel/lets.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> How about polished concrete?


Or high gloss nano sealer, way easier, doesn't peel up and won't get f'd if you weld etc.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Click on above link and start reading, whatever you want to know!

DIY epoxy won’t hold up, I tried.... now I haVe Racedeck tiles and it’s great, Utah has snow and no problems. Certainly there are other options...


BTW Racedeck is made like 20 miles from my home! Nice place!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> How about polished concrete?


^ I'd go with this. Polished concrete with a nice stain can look amazing.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Kevin RS said:


> What do you guys/gals recommend?


Another vote for pro installation of epoxy.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Kevin RS said:


> we are buying a house - house has a detached 2.5 car garage. Garage was built in 2005. Floor looks to be in decent shape - however i'm thinking of doing an epoxy coating.
> 
> What do you guys/gals recommend ?
> 
> ...


Suck it up and pay a professional to apply a floor coating with a polyaspartic top coat. They will repair any cracks/chips and mechanically prep the floor with a diamond grinder. I used my local GarageExperts rep.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ I'd go with this. Polished concrete with a nice stain can look amazing.


underlying issue with polished concrete (like grocery store or big box store) is that it can not hold up well to freeze/thaw as it sucks up moisture. if you live in a colder area it can look like hell after spalling takes effect. :beer:


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

You do not need a pro.

All Home Depot/Lowes products with the addition of ~10lbs of flakes purchased online, 5lbs would or worked well. You must clear coat afterwards, or forget it. It's like painting a car, it's all prep work...laying the base, chips and the clear takes only 10% of the time. You MUST degrease using their degreaser (any specific concrete epoxy degreaser) with a 6' brass brush... scrub, rinse, repeat. Now you need to wait 2 days.

Then, concrete etcher and watch the nasties come to the top...and repeat till no more. And...now wait 2 days even 3. And at that point you'll tape a 1'x1' clear square air tight to the concrete...walk away for ~2hrs and see if any moisture has condensated on the inside. If not, you're set to lay base. 

I'd highly suggest filling voids, cracks, chips, etc etc...you can even easily uniformly fill any cracks within the expansion seams.










Before








During 








After 
















I can't find any of my repairs, used the Rustoleum ~putty filler, I've tried laying down with a flashlight to see the slightest wave but nothing.


Before








After (same corner, seen from above)









This before and after is showing three things, what every expansion seam looked like before, the wheel to knock down any high spots, close up of the results (however dirty), note they're perfect and filled (used a Sherwin Williams white powder, mix with water and fill in)

Before what ever seam looked like
















After









My last floor did the same thing, did in 2008, moved in 2018, was perfect when I did. This one is 2.5 years old at the time of this pic.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah I'd still get a pro to do it


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm trying to understand the appeal of the free form RaceDeck tiles for winter climates.

I understand that the idea is the slush and junk go down below the surface, but even if your garage is perfectly sloped to drain water, why would anyone want to have to pull the whole floor up once a year just to clean the pounds and pounds of sand and salt and trash that would get stuck under there anyway? Not to mention these open tiles must be hell for the lady in high heels to walk on.

Wouldn't it just be better for RaceDeck to just make a normal solid tile like any other that is non-slip so you could just hose it/sweep it/squeegee it out like a normal floor at the end of winter? Installing a free form tile system and getting the "pleasure" of pulling the whole thing up once a year and cleaning under it (and probably having to do some cleaning/wiping of the tiles where stuff caked on too) just seems like insanity to me. Those living in a heavy salt/sand area know the amount of sand/dust/dirt that is on your garage floor come spring.

I live in a winter climate and am still thinking about doing a tile floor, but I'm not doing one that wifey can't walk on and that I need to completely redo once a year just to clean under it. We can send someone to the moon, surely we can make a tile that costs $3 a square foot that is non-slip.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

The A1 and A2 German said:


>


your bottom outlet is crooked.

I gotta find _*something *_wrong here. that was it. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> I'm trying to understand the appeal of the free form RaceDeck tiles for winter climates.
> 
> I understand that the idea is the slush and junk go down below the surface, but even if your garage is perfectly sloped to drain water, why would anyone want to have to pull the whole floor up once a year just to clean the pounds and pounds of sand and salt and trash that would get stuck under there anyway? Not to mention these open tiles must be hell for the lady in high heels to walk on.
> 
> ...


the garage trac tile has pretty good diamond plate divots which i haven't found slipperier than regular concrete. also, you don't need to pull the tiles up if you get teh solid ones. my garage drains towards three floor drains and i have a free flow over each drain, the rest is solid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> We can send someone to the moon, surely we can make a tile that costs $3 a square foot that is non-slip.


If you know how to lay tile (it isn't that hard), then you can usually find a decent porcelain tile for about $1/ft and lay it for way less than $3/ft.


----------



## landstuhltaylor (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally ripped the old wooden bench and shelving out that spanned the whole back wall of the garage. It got in the way of being able to back the trailer in with a car on it. Instead I replaced it with a 5 tier steel shelf and a toolbox w/bench. I really want to add both a 4 post and a 2 post lift for storage and working respectively. But I think the future 28' enclosed trailer will get parked in a way that it will block off the single bay door. Unsure of what the layout should be right now. 4 post almost definitely on the far left wall.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If you know how to lay tile (it isn't that hard), then you can usually find a decent porcelain tile for about $1/ft and lay it for way less than $3/ft


Especially all these crazy 'Offer Up' deals....seems every home builder, contractor and supplier are there selling over stock/surplus.

Incase I missed it, have you had any jack/jack stand issues with splitting the tiles?....or do you lay down a board first disrupting the weight?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Especially all these crazy 'Offer Up' deals....seems every home builder, contractor and supplier are their selling over stock/surplus.
> 
> Incase I missed it, have you had any jack/jack stand issues with splitting the tiles?....or do you lay down a board first disrupting the weight?


That isn't my garage in the picture. But there was someone who posted here or on the garage journal that they did porcelain and haven't had any issues. 

I haven't done anything to my garage floor because it is 2400 sqft. So no matter what I do, it would cost me a bundle and considering all the things I have in my garage, I would need to do it in at least 2 sections. I also use a pallet jack regularly in my garage so I would use a rectified porcelain tile and small grout joint rather than something with a rounded edge.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Especially all these crazy 'Offer Up' deals....seems every home builder, contractor and supplier are there selling over stock/surplus.
> 
> Incase I missed it, have you had any jack/jack stand issues with splitting the tiles?....or do you lay down a board first disrupting the weight?


Penske Racing uses tile in their shop. Seems ok for them.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> That isn't my garage in the picture. But there was someone who posted here or on the garage journal that they did porcelain and haven't had any issues.
> 
> I haven't done anything to my garage floor because it is 2400 sqft. So no matter what I do, it would cost me a bundle and considering all the things I have in my garage, I would need to do it in at least 2 sections. I also use a pallet jack regularly in my garage so I would use a rectified porcelain tile and small grout joint rather than something with a rounded edge.


...your garage is 2400 sq ft?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I haven't done anything to my garage floor because it is 2400 sqft.





Stromaluski said:


> ...your garage is 2400 sq ft? Jealousy_sign.jpg[/IMG]


seriously! your garage is larger than Dave's? and larger than most commercial garages? for comparison, your garage is the same size as the average american home. pics?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Penske Racing uses tile in their shop. Seems ok for them.


The Cuban guy who laid all the travertine tile in our house did virtually 100% mortar backing for every time. Like a mud set job. There are no hollow areas under the tiles and he also did 0" grout joints. If you were to do this with rectified porcelain tile it would probably be as strong or stronger than the concrete floor it is laid on.



Stromaluski said:


> ...your garage is 2400 sq ft?


Elevated house. So entire ground floor is garage. Kind of like a basement that isn't underground.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> seriously! your garage is larger than Dave's? and larger than most commercial garages? for comparison, your garage is the same size as the average american home. pics?


I’ve posted these before. One side is 80’ long and 14’ wide. Other side is 33’ deep by about 18’ wide. Plus some other spaces that work for storage. I painted the walls and ceiling white myself and the paint really brightened it up. Finishing the floor would really finish the space off.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I’ve posted these before. One side is 80’ long and 14’ wide. Other side is 33’ deep by about 18’ wide. Plus some other spaces that work for storage. I painted the walls and ceiling white myself and the paint really brightened it up. Finishing the floor would really finish the space off.


Super nice garage space ! lots of room !


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Drool :thumbup:
My house (including the basement) and garage combined are about 2000 sq/ft so having a garage larger than that and a house larger than that would be awesome. I'd actually have space to have kept my old motorcycles and my old MB 280C AND park our two daily drivers inside. Awesome, but I see how it can be super $$ to do something fancy on the floors. 

I like the look of concrete, so doing a nano sealer with some gloss to it would be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> Drool :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I like the look of concrete, so doing a nano sealer with some gloss to it would be the best bang for the buck.



something like this ? 

https://www.amazon.com/Armor-Solven...vtargid=pla-571672002708&psc=1&language=en_US


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Wouldn't it just be better for RaceDeck to just make a normal solid tile like any other that is non-slip so you could just hose it/sweep it/squeegee it out like a normal floor at the end of winter? Installing a free form tile system and getting the "pleasure" of pulling the whole thing up once a year and cleaning under it (and probably having to do some cleaning/wiping of the tiles where stuff caked on too) just seems like insanity to me. Those living in a heavy salt/sand area know the amount of sand/dust/dirt that is on your garage floor come spring.


RaceDeck does make solid tiles. Have you not been to their website?

No interlocking tile is going to be waterproof between the tiles so water can get in-between and below them where it will sit and create a mildew smell and eventually mold.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hostile said:


> RaceDeck does make solid tiles. Have you not been to their website?
> 
> No interlocking tile is going to be waterproof between the tiles so water can get in-between and below them where it will sit and create a mildew smell and eventually mold.


Right, I know they make solid tiles, but it seems literally nobody suggests going with anything but the free flow tiles if you live in a winter state, like the solid tiles are somehow deadly when wet. Everybody seems to praise the free flow tiles for winter climates but I don't know why people praise tiles that have to be completely pulled up once a year to clean out all the caked out filth. I want to put tiles down once and be done with it, sweep/squeegee the top side and be done. I would want a solid tile that gets laid down once and is, for all intents and purposes from there forward, the garage floor.

I mean I realize no tile it truly waterproof, but they must not get mildewy and moldy because then every person who has solid tile would eventually get that smell because even non winter climates get rain etc. and have wet cars parking on the tiles at various times; I don't ever see anyone complain about solid tiles smelling bad due to moisture.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Kevin RS said:


> something like this ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Armor-Solven...vtargid=pla-571672002708&psc=1&language=en_US


Kind of, but check out the flooring forum on garagejournal.com There are some good specialized ones discussed in depth there


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

The previous owner of my condo laid some extra thick texture on the ceiling of the garage and with this TX heat lately its been falling off in pieces onto my cars 

I think I am going to scrape it all off tonight. But do I need to re-texture or just prime at paint?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

bombardi said:


> The previous owner of my condo laid some extra thick texture on the ceiling of the garage and with this TX heat lately its been falling off in pieces onto my cars
> 
> I think I am going to scrape it all off tonight. But do I need to re-texture or just prime at paint?


Age of home and/or texture? Gotta make sure it's not asbestos. Texture is there just to cover the imperfections of drywall work. If you don't care about the surface, you can prime and paint after removal.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> Age of home and/or texture? Gotta make sure it's not asbestos. Texture is there just to cover the imperfections of drywall work. If you don't care about the surface, you can prime and paint after removal.


The condo was built in the late 70's but I don't think the texture is that old, very well possible it was done later.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

bombardi said:


> The condo was built in the late 70's but I don't think the texture is that old, very well possible it was done later.


Asbestos was used into the '80s, you really need to get it tested before you do anything.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> So entire ground floor is garage. Kind of like a basement that isn't underground.


Nice, and acts like an insulator. 

I'd still do the chip floor at your place, yet scan the local classifieds and pick up all the kits that people haven't or couldn't return...considering you'd need a few of them. You'd be surprised at what people have. However for the cheapest/quickest I'd stain everything via a weed sprayer. Mask ~8" around the bottom of all walls, and just pump and spray, going ~wetter in various spots randomly to give the floor hues.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

There was a post earlier on with a hoist system for overhead storage. I chose to go with a Harbor Freight electic hoist to store my rooftop box.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

It's very easy, pretty cheap, and pretty quick to test... You might as well take the safe route.

I took diy samples, then mailed them to the lab.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

it happened. this is maxed out height wise for this car with the locks engaged. it could go a few inches higher but the locks wouldnt be able to engage. couldnt be happier.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

my ceiling conveniently is the max height for the cylinders too :laugh: 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My friend just finished building his garage. I don’t get jealous much, but this did it.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

tried the other 2 cars out. it gets jumpy going up so I gotta fix that as it makes the lift shake a ton. also had the one side lower and the other side not issue which is probably the same issue

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

freedo84gti said:


> tried the other 2 cars out. it gets jumpy going up so I gotta fix that as it makes the lift shake a ton. also had the one side lower and the other side not issue which is probably the same issue


Assuming this is a hydraulic system, it could be air in the hydraulic lines. For my little Quickjack lift, that jumpiness means you need to Bleed the system. 
Looks good!


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


>


I don't need a bar or chandeliers in my garage, but is that a real RSR?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

t44tq said:


> I don't need a bar or chandeliers in my garage, but is that a real RSR?


It’s a clone. But a good one!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

definitely extra points for the cardboard box under the car. :thumbup:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My friend just finished building his garage. I don’t get jealous much, but this did it.


I want to move into that garage. 

Seems like the dream bachelor pad.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Assuming this is a hydraulic system, it could be air in the hydraulic lines. For my little Quickjack lift, that jumpiness means you need to Bleed the system.
> Looks good!


from what im reading if there is air in the system it will just lift uneavenly. I think its because this uses plastic slider blocks instead of bearings to ride the inside channel and it needs to be greased up good or I heard the paint on the inside causes it to stick no matter how much grease you put on it. will grease today and try that as I have a car im picking up today to yank the engine out of. I do want to do what a lot of people do and get custom hoses made so I can wall mount the pump and have the hoses go up to the ceiling so they are not a tripping hazard


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

*Updates*


Installed more electrical outlets along with a 14-50 plug for EV charging. Was also able to keep the unused dryer 10-30 outlet, so could charge 2 cars simultaneously.
Hung the remaining cabinets and cut the bamboo worktop to fit in the corner.
Drywall installed/repaired and painted.
Repainted door to the house and installed new closer, hinges, and bottom threshold seal.
Mounted TV 

Pro cabinets over the washer/dryer along with SS sink.










While I had the Pro cabinets over the washer/dryer, I felt limited on depth for the other wall. So I purchased the Bold 42" locker cabinet/project center.










With the locker sitting on the "curb" and mounted flush to the wall, the slope of the garage floor tilts the project center forward and sticks out in front of the cabinet. I've thought about either installing adapter plates for the casters to level the project center or ramp/s for it to roll onto. If anyone has run into this issue, I'd love to see what you came up with.










New electrical outlets on this wall. Going to put some slat wall above so can't hang my poster yet. 










Some overall shots:


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

If you don’t plan on rolling that project center could you replace the casters with leveling feet?


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Upgraded my lighting today from 2 60 watt incandescent bulbs. Now to finish the walls and ditch the wood stove for natural gas. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Zman86 said:


> Upgraded my lighting today from 2 60 watt incandescent bulbs. Now to finish the walls and ditch the wood stove for natural gas.


So you're the reason why we can't see the stars at night any longer.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

2 doors said:


> If you don’t plan on rolling that project center could you replace the casters with leveling feet?


Unfortunately, the mounting locations on the bottom don't match with the provided leveling feet for the other cabinets, so it would still have to be a custom bracket. I could put the back up on the curb and that would only require 2 front brackets instead of 4. I like the idea of being able to roll it around, but have to be honest with myself that it would sit in that spot 99.9% of the time.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Itgb said:


>


You should put another TV same size above the current one, and make the lower one a computer monitor. Because we all have that occasional youtube vid we need to watch in the garage. :laugh:

The slope of the garage, you'd probably have to put some shims under there. But keep the wheels. For that *one* time you drop something underneath and/or sweep/wash the garage floor. 

You might be able to find a "clean" solution like half a pipe clamp/mount in the diameter of the wheel.

Something like this:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> You should put another TV same size above the current one, and make the lower one a computer monitor. Because we all have that occasional youtube vid we need to watch in the garage. :laugh:


A TV with Roku doesn't need a computer to watch a Youtube video.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Zman86 said:


> Upgraded my lighting today from 2 60 watt incandescent bulbs. Now to finish the walls and ditch the wood stove for natural gas.


Glad to see I'm not the only one that parks my newer car outside so my old cars can stay dry. :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one that parks my newer car outside so my old cars can stay dry. :laugh:


Ha! I do the same. The dailys won't leak.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> A TV with Roku doesn't need a computer to watch a Youtube video.


If you don't want to interrupt your F1 watching or whatever.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

spockcat said:


> A TV with Roku doesn't need a computer to watch a Youtube video.


Yeah, this. I used to have a computer in my workshop to play DVD's, watch Top Gear rips, and YouTube videos. Just before our move (2 years ago) I gave the computer to a friend to upgrade it for me because I was getting a constant Blue Screen of Death. Being a busy guy, he's taken his time with it. In the meantime, I found a (32?) inch TV on our local Buy Nothing FB group, bought a cheap DVD player, and plugged in an old Apple TV after we upgraded to a Firestick. Now I can pretty much watch anything from DVD's to any of our streaming services or YouTube vids via my iPhone/AirPlay. 

I still want my computer back, but only because my Ronin DVD is in it :laugh:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

2 doors said:


> If you don’t plan on rolling that project center could you replace the casters with leveling feet?


This is a good idea.  I have the rear of my cabinets sitting on a 2x4 leveling cleat fastened to the wall, and for the fronts I removed the casters and bought leveling feet from Grainger that are rated for about 350 Lbs. each.

Depending on how the caster is fastened to the cabinet, you could try to search for leveling feet with the same threads. Or in my case I laminated a few wood blocks with a threaded fitting inside of them. They aren't pretty, but they are strong.


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

freedo84gti said:


> from what im reading if there is air in the system it will just lift uneavenly. I think its because this uses plastic slider blocks instead of bearings to ride the inside channel and it needs to be greased up good or I heard the paint on the inside causes it to stick no matter how much grease you put on it. will grease today and try that as I have a car im picking up today to yank the engine out of. I do want to do what a lot of people do and get custom hoses made so I can wall mount the pump and have the hoses go up to the ceiling so they are not a tripping hazard


Air in a hoist cylinder will often show up most when the cylinder is on the way down: it will seem to hang up then can all of a sudden drop by a large amount. I’m talking from experience with large dump truck hoist cylinders—they have a small thumbscrew at the top of the cylinder for bleeding: you put a load on the cylinder, so the air should all be at the high point, then slowly release the air until oil comes out. Air in a hydraulic cylinder can be very dangerous so that’s why I wanted you to take the previous suggestion of air in the system very seriously.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Dirtmvr said:


> Air in a hoist cylinder will often show up most when the cylinder is on the way down: it will seem to hang up then can all of a sudden drop by a large amount. I’m talking from experience with large dump truck hoist cylinders—they have a small thumbscrew at the top of the cylinder for bleeding: you put a load on the cylinder, so the air should all be at the high point, then slowly release the air until oil comes out. Air in a hydraulic cylinder can be very dangerous so that’s why I wanted you to take the previous suggestion of air in the system very seriously.


so i tried bleeding the cyl with no difference. i then sanded down the insides as much as i could then lathered both with a ton of white lithium grease. still having bad shaking going up and its pretty scary. from what i have noticed though is it only happens if i stop going up, then restart going up with out letting down at all. once i start going up it will do the bad shaking as if one side is sticking then releasing multiple times a second. if i let it down onto the locks after stopping then go up again the shaking is either gone or barely noticeable. i talked to the PO of the lift and he said he had the same issues but lived with it


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> so i tried bleeding the cyl with no difference. i then sanded down the insides as much as i could then lathered both with a ton of white lithium grease. still having bad shaking going up and its pretty scary. from what i have noticed though is it only happens if i stop going up, then restart going up with out letting down at all. once i start going up it will do the bad shaking as if one side is sticking then releasing multiple times a second. if i let it down onto the locks after stopping then go up again the shaking is either gone or barely noticeable. i talked to the PO of the lift and he said he had the same issues but lived with it


I'd try giving the lift manufacturer a call and asking them. "Yeah, I purchased it new years back and never got around to doing anything with it until now... No, I don't remember when I bought it, but it was a while back..." :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I'd try giving the lift manufacturer a call and asking them. "Yeah, I purchased it new years back and never got around to doing anything with it until now... No, I don't remember when I bought it, but it was a while back..." :laugh:


it be more like, "hey, i bought this used from the second owner and it was bought before you bought out the company, can you help" :laugh: and the answer being no because they are not warranting equipment bought before the buy out even if the originally warranty didnt expire


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Been following this thread for a while, figured I'd drop in with my new project....So, as life deals you twists and turns I've finally found myself at a point and time in my life where I have outgrown my my current garage/work space.

Few years ago I moved into a cool little mill house with the garage under the house/in the basement, when I bought the house it seemed like as much as I would need for a while, but as I got more into fabrication I found that I needed more space and my desire for a lift grew.

I took a couple years off of doing a lot of heavily involved car work due to getting a masters, finished that up this spring, so I decided it was time to explore options for more work space. 

When I bought my house the PO's had poured a really nice concrete pad (19x32) with a carport, this was great for storage, but only worked as a work space a few months a year. Knowing I had this concrete slab it seemed like a decent starting point to build an addition on the back of the house to add some more space. During discussions with some car buddies, my builder and wanting to keep the project between the rails if you will, I landed on 24x32, due to wanting to utilize the existing concrete, and maintain some level of aesthetic with the house. So we landed on a price to get the addition in the dry and I will finish out the inside myself. As anyone can imagine, that worked somewhat, then when starting to demo the retaining wall of the old slab, apparently there was 3/4" rebar tying the wall into the floor, which buckled all the existing slab...so we had to remove the full slab and will be pouring fresh concrete floor. I think this is bitter sweet, it will certainly cost me more, but having a new floor will be nice for when I coat/epoxy or whatever, which is a rabbit hole of a decision I've found.

So anyway, onto some photos.....

Original pad/Carport
205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Old concrete pad:sad:
205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Starting site work
205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Starting Footers
205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Footers just about done
205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Crude Render in excel, unfortunately don't have a need for cad at work any more and my personal laptop took a dump a couple years ago and just haven't had a need to replace it yet

205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr

Initial layout...definitely open to suggestions, one looming question I do have is surrounding the lift location. Rotary says that the center line of the lift should be forward of the back wall a minimum of 15ft, I can see some logic in this, but curious if anyone has deviated? My cars today are all mk4 VW's (~14ft long), of which I currently own three, not to say the only/next car I will buy will be a Porsche, but there is a strong chance that will be the only other car I buy (911 or Cayman), which will only be 15-16ft long....All that said, I dont know that I will really need the lift to be that far forward....Thoughts? Am I missing something?

205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr


That is where we stand for now, I have to work on getting some photos of my existing garage as it stands today. Much of it will become my storage/warehouse for parts, supplies, etc., which will allow the new addition to be a pure workspace, which I am really excited for.

Lots to come, I welcome any feedback, advise, etc., from lessons learned. I hope to gain some good insight on flooring, lighting, electrical, paint scheme/theme and whatever else I am not thinking about right now!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> it be more like, "hey, i bought this used from the second owner and it was bought before you bought out the company, can you help" :laugh: and the answer being no because they are not warranting equipment bought before the buy out even if the originally warranty didnt expire


Which is why I'd fib a little and say that you bought it originally, but be very vague about specifics. :laugh: No way I'd ask about a warranty or anything like that. Just ask for some advice to try to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> Been following this thread for a while, figured I'd drop in with my new project....So, as life deals you twists and turns I've finally found myself at a point and time in my life where I have outgrown my my current garage/work space.
> 
> Few years ago I moved into a cool little mill house with the garage under the house/in the basement, when I bought the house it seemed like as much as I would need for a while, but as I got more into fabrication I found that I needed more space and my desire for a lift grew.
> 
> ...


Great progress! Always good to see things moving along.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Been following this thread for a while, figured I'd drop in with my new project....So, as life deals you twists and turns I've finally found myself at a point and time in my life where I have outgrown my my current garage/work space...


So the new garage will not be attached but will be a "drive through" garage so you have have cars coming out the basement garage? Is that right? I fully approve of that.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> Crude Render in excel, unfortunately don't have a need for cad at work any more and my personal laptop took a dump a couple years ago and just haven't had a need to replace it yet


eye twitch.

kidding - it looks like a nice addition and workspace and will be good to get that R32 inside. there are some free web-based modeling sites like SketchUp that can help, but I like the excel dedication. :beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> Initial layout...definitely open to suggestions, one looming question I do have is surrounding the lift location. Rotary says that the center line of the lift should be forward of the back wall a minimum of 15ft, I can see some logic in this, but curious if anyone has deviated? My cars today are all mk4 VW's (~14ft long), of which I currently own three, not to say the only/next car I will buy will be a Porsche, but there is a strong chance that will be the only other car I buy (911 or Cayman), which will only be 15-16ft long....All that said, I dont know that I will really need the lift to be that far forward....Thoughts? Am I missing something?
> 
> 205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr


im guessing they are giving you general guide that will work for most shops to repair most vehicles. a 2008 chevy suburban is around 18ft long and they are giving dimensions front to back of 24ft so that you can lift and have clearance front and rear for a generic repair shop. i dont think it has to do with anything structural wise. if thats what you were asking


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

@fouckhest - add a sink while you have the chance

cant wait to see how this turns out

my garage is done and now im bored


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> Lots to come, I welcome any feedback, advise, etc., from lessons learned. I hope to gain some good insight on flooring, lighting, electrical, paint scheme/theme and whatever else I am not thinking about right now!


along with what puma said if you can get a good shop sink in there i would do it, even better if you can get a small toilet if you plan on spending many hours in there. unless i missed it do you have any plans for hvac? also i cant tell how big the garage door is but would it be possible to go even bigger on the door and put the man door on the side of the building?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Great progress! Always good to see things moving along.


Thanks Andy, you'll have to come check it out when we make some serious progress :thumbup:



Air and water do mix said:


> So the new garage will not be attached but will be a "drive through" garage so you have have cars coming out the basement garage? Is that right? I fully approve of that.


No, it will be attached, but still be able to drive through, going to leave the existing small garage door to the existing basement/garage(for now), the plan will be to keep the it open enough that if I need to put a car in there I can, but that area is going to be turned into "dog world" so they wont have to be upstairs all the time, so the existing door will be to keep the dogs out of the shop



n0rdicalex. said:


> eye twitch.
> 
> kidding - it looks like a nice addition and workspace and will be good to get that R32 inside. there are some free web-based modeling sites like SketchUp that can help, but I like the excel dedication. :beer:


lol, I know, it pains me! my personal laptop took a dump a couple years ago and I havent had a need to replace it since it was basically dedicated to VCDS, and since I got the litke cluster i dont need VCDS anymore....oh, the r32 is always inside, the silver car lives under the car port, but i am excited to get it inside for sure



freedo84gti said:


> im guessing they are giving you general guide that will work for most shops to repair most vehicles. a 2008 chevy suburban is around 18ft long and they are giving dimensions front to back of 24ft so that you can lift and have clearance front and rear for a generic repair shop. i dont think it has to do with anything structural wise. if thats what you were asking


that is kinda what I was thinking, and a buddy that owns a shop agreed, thinking I"ll move it back a few feet just to give myself more workspace area in the front right corner




puma1552 said:


> @fouckhest - add a sink while you have the chance
> 
> cant wait to see how this turns out
> 
> my garage is done and now im bored


Actually probably going to put a sink in the existing basement where my washer/dryer are not


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> along with what puma said if you can get a good shop sink in there i would do it, even better if you can get a small toilet if you plan on spending many hours in there. unless i missed it do you have any plans for hvac? also i cant tell how big the garage door is but would it be possible to go even bigger on the door and put the man door on the side of the building?


As I mentioned I am planning to do a sink inside the existing basement, don't really have a need to do a toilet, since it will be attached to the house i can run inside/upstairs easily and use the main house bathroom.

I do plan on doing a mini-split when I finish out the inside

The garage door(roolup) will be 16ft wide, which with the people door on the left will leave only ~3ft on the far side wall, which should line up with the lift offset from that far wall; there is already a door in the basement in case I would need to go to the side yard.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Crude Render in excel, unfortunately don't have a need for cad at work any more and my personal laptop took a dump a couple years ago and just haven't had a need to replace it yet
> 
> 205 garage build by fouckhest, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I'd make the OHD as wide as possible, so that there is a foot or so on the sides (enough space for a side mount opener)and move the mandoor to the right side wall (perpendicular to the overhead door/behind the lift). 
Then you don't have to deal with angling in, and have flexibility to park a larger vehicle.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

crashmtb said:


> I'd make the OHD as wide as possible, so that there is a foot or so on the sides (enough space for a side mount opener)and move the mandoor to the right side wall (perpendicular to the overhead door/behind the lift).
> Then you don't have to deal with angling in, and have flexibility to park a larger vehicle.


:thumbup: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup: I was thinking the same thing.


Same thought when looking at it :thumbup:

be cautious of the garage door being open vs car on lift and that they do not interfere with each other or the garage door rail supports.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

crashmtb said:


> I'd make the OHD as wide as possible, so that there is a foot or so on the sides (enough space for a side mount opener)and move the mandoor to the right side wall (perpendicular to the overhead door/behind the lift).
> Then you don't have to deal with angling in, and have flexibility to park a larger vehicle.





JMURiz said:


> :thumbup: I was thinking the same thing.





AndyG86 said:


> Same thought when looking at it :thumbup:
> 
> be cautious of the garage door being open vs car on lift and that they do not interfere with each other or the garage door rail supports.


thanks guys, appreciate the feedback, been thinking about this, might talk to my builder to see what the difference in cost would be to move to an 18ft door and put the people door on the left side (cant put the door on the right side due to the grade of the yard)

also, no concern on the garage door/lift interference, it will be a roll-up door, so no tracks involved :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> also, no concern on the garage door/lift interference, it will be *a roll-up door,* so no tracks involved :thumbup:


technically, aren't all garage doors roll-ups? the roll up on wheels in tracks? 

Also, put a motion sensor light next on the man-door side.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> technically, aren't all garage doors roll-ups? the roll up on wheels in tracks?
> 
> Also, put a motion sensor light next on the man-door side.


if you want to be difficult and nit-pick nuances, you might *assume* that....google "roll-up garage door" and see what it returns....from my experience when speaking garage lingo it is understood what that term means


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> technically, aren't all garage doors roll-ups? the roll up on wheels in tracks?
> 
> Also, put a motion sensor light next on the man-door side.


Roll up doors are the ones that roll into a nice tidy roll above the door. Like you see at a loading dock in a commercial warehouse. Regular garage doors are not roll up doors.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Mancave is the basement! Basements are very rare on the island where I live as the local workers here are quite lazy and its costly to build a basement. Previous house owner (some Swede) had it built in!

Basement can easily squeeze in 3 cars.

Entrance!










And the car!










All the shelving and workbench


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Here’s my newest garage.








It will hold 5 semis at one time. I do want to add a lift on the right side right in front of the desk.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

I talked to the builder last night and we are going to move to doing an 18ft roll-up door and move the people door to the side of the building (still on the left side), which I think makes sense in case I drive up and need to jump out of the drivers seat and run in the garage if its raining out....created a rev2 of my layout and landscape views, also decided I am going to move my lift back 2ft further to give me more work shop space

Layout Rev2 by fouckhest, on Flickr

Landscape Rev2 by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

^^^ I'm honestly impressed with how versatile Excel is. Looks good


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> I talked to the builder last night and we are going to move to doing an 18ft roll-up door and move the people door to the side of the building (still on the left side), which I think makes sense in case I drive up and need to jump out of the drivers seat and run in the garage if its raining out....created a rev2 of my layout and landscape views, also decided I am going to move my lift back 2ft further to give me more work shop space
> 
> Layout Rev2 by fouckhest, on Flickr


What cars are those supposed to represent on the left side? VW Golf sized vehicles @ 168"x71"? Doesn't look like there will be enough room to walk around them if you really have 2 parked in tandem. And forget getting anything bigger. Also, does your black line for your garage walls represent the inside dimensions of the garage or the outside dimensions?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


> What cars are those supposed to represent on the left side? VW Golf sized vehicles @ 168"x71"? Doesn't look like there will be enough room to walk around them if you really have 2 parked in tandem. And forget getting anything bigger. Also, does your black line for your garage walls represent the inside dimensions of the garage or the outside dimensions?


Cars are based on Mk4 R32 (165"x68" according to Wikipedia)

Lines are based on the outside, so I know i will lose ~8" inside width....It will certainly be tight if I do pull 2x mk4 nuts-to-butts, I currently have 3x Mk4 & 1x mk1, I will likely have 1x mk4 and the mk1 on the left and 2x mk4 stacked on the lift and under the lift. All my planning and budgeting was based on utilizing the old/existing pad that was 32ft deep, so that is why i landed on that size....all-in-all, there will be some sacrifices/compromises, but it will vastly expand my current space and all my storage will remain in my current basement, which could still house a car if needed, and I will still have my carport, that I am trying to decide if I keep that in the back yard or sell...

Lots of variables on this project, I didnt want to build so big that it takes away from the house, but gives me enough to get back on some projects, I dont know if i will stay in this house long term or not, if I do, I will likely expand again in the future in one way or another....only time will tell at this point.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> Cars are based on Mk4 R32 (165"x68" according to Wikipedia)
> 
> Lines are based on the outside, so I know i will lose ~8" inside width....It will certainly be tight if I do pull 2x mk4 nuts-to-butts, I currently have 3x Mk4 & 1x mk1, I will likely have 1x mk4 and the mk1 on the left and 2x mk4 stacked on the lift and under the lift. All my planning and budgeting was based on utilizing the old/existing pad that was 32ft deep, so that is why i landed on that size....all-in-all, there will be some sacrifices/compromises, but it will vastly expand my current space and all my storage will remain in my current basement, which could still house a car if needed, and I will still have my carport, that I am trying to decide if I keep that in the back yard or sell...
> 
> Lots of variables on this project, I didnt want to build so big that it takes away from the house, but gives me enough to get back on some projects, I dont know if i will stay in this house long term or not, if I do, I will likely expand again in the future in one way or another....only time will tell at this point.


I guess if you are able to build on an existing pad then the cost would be kept down by not having to do any concrete work. You could almost build the entire thing yourself if you had carpentry skills. I would still ask your builder if it were possible to expand by a couple of feet to the left and front, and what that would do to the cost. 

If it were a completely new build, based on the way the garage attaches to the house, it looks like you could increase both width and length (although I have no idea if you have any zoning setbacks that limit it). If that were the case, then I would say build for the future, not the present.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I guess if you are able to build on an existing pad then the cost would be kept down by not having to do any concrete work. You could almost build the entire thing yourself if you had carpentry skills. I would still ask your builder if it were possible to expand by a couple of feet to the left and front, and what that would do to the cost.
> 
> If it were a completely new build, based on the way the garage attaches to the house, it looks like you could increase both width and length (although I have no idea if you have any zoning setbacks that limit it). If that were the case, then I would say build for the future, not the present.


The pad was just a pad, so footings would have still been needed. Zoning isnt really an issue, the logic here is build a "full size 2-car garage" which if I sell down the road a future buyer can enjoy, if I decide to stay, my lot is big enough that I could/would design a larger shop in the back yard, that would check all the boxes.

In many ways I am building for the future, just not a forever future, too many variables to do that right now.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

I've ran into an issue since lowering my car, it's not a big one but it's an annoyance nonetheless. On the stock wheels with OEM tire size, I hit this subframe brace:










on the very edge of this:










Didn't notice it at first because I had my track wheels on, which are .2" larger in diameter. Now with my dailies on, I can't find a way to pull in the garage without hitting that brace against the edge.

I've considered a number of solutions, but I'm wondering what TGL has to say. Keep in mind, whatever the solution, it has to be HOA friendly unfortunately.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

It looks like where your garage door lays will prevent you from doing anything other than a full-width solution (assuming it is permanent). And even if you do, you may need to tweak the limit switch on your door opener and realign the ends of your lock bar (if you use it).

Are you open to a temporary solution that you would place and remove each time? If-so, it could be as simple as some plywood pieces.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

QUIRKiT said:


> I've ran into an issue since lowering my car, it's not a big one but it's an annoyance nonetheless. On the stock wheels with OEM tire size, I hit this subframe brace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you scrape backing in or forward in?

how are you driving it around when you scrape on what looks like a 1" lip? no roads are that perfect.

obviously the 2 solutions would be raise your car or remove the brace. other ideas are PITA, like little ramps you put out coming in and out of the garage. Or, try gluing a whole row of shingles on that concrete strip and paint them concrete gray. no one would notice, I bet.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

QUIRKiT said:


> I've ran into an issue since lowering my car, it's not a big one but it's an annoyance nonetheless. On the stock wheels with OEM tire size, I hit this subframe brace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back the car in

*edit* thats me assuming this is the front of the car and you are hitting it pulling in


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> do you scrape backing in or forward in?
> 
> how are you driving it around when you scrape on what looks like a 1" lip? no roads are that perfect.
> 
> obviously the 2 solutions would be raise your car or remove the brace. other ideas are PITA, like little ramps you put out coming in and out of the garage. Or, try gluing a whole row of shingles on that concrete strip and paint them concrete gray. no one would notice, I bet.


im assuming the concrete strip between garage floor and driveway is angled and may add a extra 1"-2" to the 1" lip which in that short distance can cause issues


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

When I first moved in, the only lights in the garage were mismatched CFL bulbs in the garage door opener. I think I already posted about the additional LEDs I added, but I also wanted a nicer automatic lighting setup for driving in. Thought about motion sensors but ultimately went with plug-in track lights from HD. The programming is already there in the opener so it's one less thing to worry about.










Used a socket adapter to plug in the cord. It's 15 ft which is way too long but...










...it all gets neatly hidden in the housing:










2700K temp. I'm digging it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

That is a very nice effect, it looks great!

For some reason the bracket spacing and slightly staggered shelves in the background draw my eye... Not a criticism, I'm sure they are sturdy. :thumbup:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> It looks like where your garage door lays will prevent you from doing anything other than a full-width solution (assuming it is permanent). And even if you do, you may need to tweak the limit switch on your door opener and realign the ends of your lock bar (if you use it).
> 
> Are you open to a temporary solution that you would place and remove each time? If-so, it could be as simple as some plywood pieces.


You're correct that a permanent solution will require the full width as well as the adjustment of the garage door. Best solution is probably to have edge ground down a bit (we're talking fractions of an inch) and then recoated. Easiest/cheapest solution is to add a bit more filler there and then adjust the door.



GreenandChrome said:


> do you scrape backing in or forward in?
> 
> how are you driving it around when you scrape on what looks like a 1" lip? no roads are that perfect.
> 
> obviously the 2 solutions would be raise your car or remove the brace. other ideas are PITA, like little ramps you put out coming in and out of the garage. Or, try gluing a whole row of shingles on that concrete strip and paint them concrete gray. no one would notice, I bet.


I back the car in, I haven't tried pulling in forwards but just I eyeballed it the other day and I don't think I can make it in forwards. 

Also, what he said. ↓↓



freedo84gti said:


> im assuming the concrete strip between garage floor and driveway is angled and may add a extra 1"-2" to the 1" lip which in that short distance can cause issues





freedo84gti said:


> back the car in
> 
> *edit* thats me assuming this is the front of the car and you are hitting it pulling in


That's what I do currently, see above.

The brace is near the front of the car, it's located right at the back of the front wheels. I'm clipping the edges of where it bolts in at the front pulling in or out, apparently 18s with 245/40 tires compared to 19s with 235/35 tires (literally .2" difference in diameter) is enough for me to clear this.

I think the issue that I'm running into is when the brace is right at that edge the front wheels have not hit the ramp up, the ultimate solution would be to have that little ramp extended but that would be $$$$. I'm trying to decide/find a middle of the road solution that isn't costly, unsightly, doesn't require me to get in/out of the car every time, and doesn't require a change to the car.

Because while just pulling the brace off appears to be the cheapest and easiest solution, it would require a change in the rear roll bar and the alignment as well. Plus, I like it.

Honestly, I think I'm just going to buy my daily tires (DWS06) in 245/35(or 40).



kiznarsh said:


> When I first moved in, the only lights in the garage were mismatched CFL bulbs in the garage door opener. I think I already posted about the additional LEDs I added, but I also wanted a nicer automatic lighting setup for driving in. Thought about motion sensors but ultimately went with plug-in track lights from HD. The programming is already there in the opener so it's one less thing to worry about.


Very nice! I really like your lighting setup and might snag a few of your ideas, working in my garage at night right now requires using a headlamp and it sucks. :beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> That is a very nice effect, it looks great!
> 
> For some reason the bracket spacing and slightly staggered shelves in the background draw my eye... Not a criticism, I'm sure they are sturdy. :thumbup:


:beer:

Technically I should have 3 brackets for each shelf but they're most holding towels and other lightweight items, so from a structural standpoint, they're fine. I actually wanted more of a height difference but every time I crawl out from the cave, I'm paranoid about hitting my head, even though there's plenty of space. 

That's not final though...I still have plumbing repair to do so that wall will get a 3rd coat of paint and I may experiment with different options.



QUIRKiT said:


> Very nice! I really like your lighting setup and might snag a few of your ideas, working in my garage at night right now requires using a headlamp and it sucks. :beer:


Yeah, do yourself a favor get those LEDs now. They're so light and easy to move around if you ever wanted to rearrange them. Best $55 I've spent. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

QUIRKiT said:


> You're correct that a permanent solution will require the full width as well as the adjustment of the garage door. Best solution is probably to have edge ground down a bit (we're talking fractions of an inch) and then recoated. Easiest/cheapest solution is to add a bit more filler there and then adjust the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about this?
https://www.amazon.com/Car-Driveway...1&keywords=garage+curb&qid=1597273880&sr=8-24


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Nifty folding cart


This folding cart intrigues me, where did you get it/what’s the manufacturer?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

crashmtb said:


> This folding cart intrigues me, where did you get it/what’s the manufacturer?


Amazon has one: https://www.amazon.com/Olympia-Tool...1&keywords=folding+cart&qid=1597296301&sr=8-4


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

crashmtb said:


> This folding cart intrigues me, where did you get it/what’s the manufacturer?


Adam's. I was gonna get the Griot's Garage one which looked sturdier but I really wanted a flat surface. No assembly required.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZTR868L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_e6mnFb54YPT6E


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

QUIRKiT said:


> The brace is near the front of the car, it's located right at the back of the front wheels. I'm clipping the edges of where it bolts in at the front pulling in or out, apparently 18s with 245/40 tires compared to 19s with 235/35 tires (literally .2" difference in diameter) is enough for me to clear this.


if its just barely catching the edge where the bolts are at I would try and grind down that edge just a little bit for clearance. wont affect the structure of the part and save you from modifying the garage/spending money on tires. if that wont work then I would just up your tire size to make up for it


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

QUIRKiT said:


> I've ran into an issue since lowering my car, it's not a big one but it's an annoyance nonetheless. On the stock wheels with OEM tire size, I hit this subframe brace:
> 
> on the very edge of this:
> 
> ...


If it were me... I'd call one of the cheap concrete guys and have him come out and add just a little bit of a "ramp" between the driveway and the garage floor. I bet it could be done for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> When I first moved in, the only lights in the garage were mismatched CFL bulbs in the garage door opener. I think I already posted about the additional LEDs I added, but I also wanted a nicer automatic lighting setup for driving in. Thought about motion sensors but ultimately went with plug-in track lights from HD. The programming is already there in the opener so it's one less thing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bright idea.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Small but significant upgrade.

Few months back I bought a Marshall Acton II bluetooth speaker to replace the white, 12 year old Bose Sounddock in my house, and moved that out to the garage. The Acton II cost $250 but I snagged it on a miracle sale at target for $185.

This week I decided I wanted another one for the garage so I could just ditch the Bose. Start looking and find an even better miracle sale - the Stanmore II, which is the next model up, was marked down at Best Buy this week from $350 to a mere $200, so I snagged that one today, put the Stanmore in the house and moved the Acton out to the garage. Extremely happy with both speakers, especially at the prices paid. Looks so much better in the garage than the old white Bose too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a tiny stack!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a tiny stack!


Haha yeah it's small (~10" wide) but don't let the size fool you, it gets loud - come a loooong way since I bought the Bose Sounddock

It does look pretty small in the pics though for some reason...probably because that's a fairly decent size 56" tool chest it's sitting on


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> When I first moved in, the only lights in the garage were mismatched CFL bulbs in the garage door opener. I think I already posted about the additional LEDs I added, but I also wanted a nicer automatic lighting setup for driving in. Thought about motion sensors but ultimately went with plug-in track lights from HD. The programming is already there in the opener so it's one less thing to worry about.


I thought my garage door opener lights were lame, originally- I had CFLs in there, and they kept burning out. Switched to 100W equivalent LED bulbs (I have two light sockets in the opener) and the lighting is really bright now. For just seeing stuff in the garage casually, it's more than enough light.

I have 7 fluorescent fixtures, 4 with LED tubes when I need lots of light. 3000K so on the warmer side- I hate really blue (actually white) lighting.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

t44tq said:


> I thought my garage door opener lights were lame, originally- I had CFLs in there, and they kept burning out. Switched to 100W equivalent LED bulbs (I have two light sockets in the opener) and the lighting is really bright now. For just seeing stuff in the garage casually, it's more than enough light.
> 
> I have 7 fluorescent fixtures, 4 with LED tubes when I need lots of light. 3000K so on the warmer side- I hate really blue (actually white) lighting.


Yeah I actually had LEDs in place of the CFLs too, and they were bright enough, but ultimately I wanted spot lights for a cooler look.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Added a fridge, little black roller moved to the side but it's only 14" deep so not in the way of the cars at all. Beers incoming once it gets fully cold (dewskis are mini cans, not 12 ozers).


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Added a fridge, little black roller moved to the side but it's only 14" deep so not in the way of the cars at all. Beers incoming once it gets fully cold (dewskis are mini cans, not 12 ozers).


I am not sure I could go..that dark..but you make it work.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I am not sure I could go..that dark..but you make it work.


I definitely thought hard about it because once you paint the walls black you're looking at three coats minimum of white to bring it back if it sucks, if not 4. Ultimately with white trim, a white garage door with windows, a white ceiling (didn't paint it, just pulled the PO's hooks out, spackled, and dabbed with the mismatching white I have - good enough) and a lot of lighting it turned out great and doesn't feel neither dark nor small inside.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Update: this fridge gets damn cold.

Bought a $2 thermometer from Home Depot, on the coldest setting it sits around 30 degrees at the bottom of the fridge, the upper shelf where the thermometer is is at like 23 degrees at the moment, not sure if it's bottomed out yet, haven't tested the door yet. Freezer part was at 0F.

Might need to dial it back a tad and keep the beers up top and the waters down low.

When I plugged it in yesterday, the garage was at 85 degrees and it was 30 in the bottom of the fridge part, I'm assuming a little basic fridge like this might need periodic temp adjustments based on the ambient temp in the garage since I don't think it's smart enough to regulate an actual temp like the fridge in your house.

As long as the beers are 35F or below I'm happy, so I'll probably just leave the thermometer in there all the time to monitor as the outside temp changes.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Which one of y'all did this....

[video]https://www.facebook.com/1829955652/videos/10214545217784078/UzpfSTU3MjgwMjQ6Vks6MzIzMjA5Nzg3MDIxNDY1MA/[/video]


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Also current status: Allroad in for a slow leak in a front air strut and a big water leak in the cabin. Windshield cowl was full of foliage preventing it from draining properly. Bonus points for this one being 6MT swapped.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tardman91 said:


> They will 100% go to St. Pete. I believe they’re in Largo. Look them up on Facebook. Luke’s Flooring and Restoration. They have photos of some very large jobs they’ve done. I guarantee they’ll be cheaper than anyone else.


Having them come out tomorrow to look over my job. Already gave me preliminary quote which was decent. Just want them to come out and confirm it.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

yeayeayea said:


> Also current status: Allroad in for a slow leak in a front air strut and a big water leak in the cabin. Windshield cowl was full of foliage preventing it from draining properly. Bonus points for this one being 6MT swapped.


How do you like the maxjax? Does it work well and allow you to easily access what you need when working on a car? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Having them come out tomorrow to look over my job. Already gave me preliminary quote which was decent. Just want them to come out and confirm it.


Awesome. I love my floor. I get compliments on it all the time. I’m glad I decided to ultimately spend the money to get it done right, and before I moved all my stuff into the new house.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

There was a little 'room' (if you could call it that) in my shop that had a dirt floor, which made it kind of useless for any kind of storage, especially stuff that you didn't want caked in silt.


















Fast forward to a couple days ago, I had a guy come in and pour a concrete floor, so that I can install some Muscle Rack shelves like we put in our basement, and I can use it to house my 60-gallon compressor, any spare tires or engines, as well as totes of car parts that have been sitting around waiting to be used up in my projects. It will be nice to get the clutter out of the shop and into the storage room. 


















Still a long way to go for organization - the next step will be to organize the room where my work bench is, and where I took out some rotted wood shelving and plan to replace it. It also became overflow storage for the main shop while I did concrete sealing, electrical work, and now the storage room floor.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> Fast forward to a couple days ago, I had a guy come in and pour a concrete floor, so that I can install some Muscle Rack shelves like we put in our basement, and I can use it to house my 60-gallon compressor, any spare tires or engines, as well as totes of car parts that have been sitting around waiting to be used up in my projects. It will be nice to get the clutter out of the shop and into the storage room.


That's much nicer! :beer:

If I were in your shoes I'd get sliding door hardware and hang a heavy wooden or steel door over it to quell the noise of the compressor and to hide the stuff from sight.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's much nicer! :beer:
> 
> If I were in your shoes I'd get sliding door hardware and hang a heavy wooden or steel door over it to quell the noise of the compressor and to hide the stuff from sight.


I'd like to build some sort of enclosure for the compressor. One oversight I didn't think about, now that the concrete floor is in there instead of dirt, is how much echo there is in there now. It will probably get a little better when the shelves and storage items are in there, but I agree the compressor is going to make an awful racket when it gets going.

Probably won''t do a sliding door, maybe a man door if the dimensions of the opening are right. It's hard to tell, but I think the opening is a little narrow to be able to do a wood frame and hang a door, but I haven't measured it out yet.










I want to keep a flat surface between the shop floor and the storage room, so that I can roll heavy items (engines, transmissions) on dollies. Right now I have 2 S52's (one with the autobox from the '98 M3), the ZF out of the '97 M3, and the blown 4L60E out of the Silverado that are taking up valuable shop floor space. I'd also like to get my less oft-used tools like my engine crane, engine stand - basically stuff that wheels in/out - stored in there so that I can have more space to move around.

I am on the lookout for a sliding door to go between where the workbench room is, and where my lawn tractor gets stored, to seal out the odors and humidity that comes from less-than-ideal sealing and lawn equipment. Right now it's got a sliding barn type door (similar to the door you see on the left going into my workbench area) that's old and sheisty.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

That concrete barn door is crazy


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's much nicer! :beer:
> 
> If I were in your shoes I'd get sliding door hardware and hang a heavy wooden or steel door over it to quell the noise of the compressor and to hide the stuff from sight.


+1 

That's going to be your best option once you move the compressor. That opening is 6-8" too narrow to fit a useable swing door because you'd lose 2-3" for the buck frame alone.

--
Stevo, you're the guy with the super sick detached garage with the basement shop, right? Just noticed the suspended slab ceiling


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> I'd like to build some sort of enclosure for the compressor. One oversight I didn't think about, now that the concrete floor is in there instead of dirt, is how much echo there is in there now. It will probably get a little better when the shelves and storage items are in there, but I agree the compressor is going to make an awful racket when it gets going.
> 
> Probably won''t do a sliding door, maybe a man door if the dimensions of the opening are right. It's hard to tell, but I think the opening is a little narrow to be able to do a wood frame and hang a door, but I haven't measured it out yet.
> 
> ...


You definitely want to keep that floor flat. If it isn't too dry yet get a brick and knock those high spots down. It's easy if it hasn't cured yet, but if it has you're going to need a grinder and ear protection. Flatness is paramount when moving a wheeled dolly (assuming solid wheels) in there with something as heavy as an engine on it.



HotCarlWeathers said:


> +1
> 
> That's going to be your best option once you move the compressor. That opening is 6-8" too narrow to fit a useable swing door because you'd lose 2-3" for the buck frame alone.
> 
> ...


I agree that a swinging door would narrow the opening too much. You can get special order doors as narrow as 18", but you'd lose a lot of width and you're going to need all of it to get what you want in there.



puma1552 said:


> That concrete barn door is crazy


I don't think that's concrete. Perhaps it's encased in steel like a fire door. Dunno. :beer:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Stevo, you're the guy with the super sick detached garage with the basement shop, right? Just noticed the suspended slab ceiling


Yessir. It's a pretty sweet setup because it's away from the rest of the house - our deck sits on top of the shop footprint, but *it's still attached to the rest of the house* which IMO is an awesome bonus because I don't have to go outside in the winter to get to my projects. It even has its own driveway. Here's what it looked like in the listing photos. Sellers must have had it professionally landscaped just before we moved in because with all the overgrown parts that we've cleared since moving in 2 years ago, ain't no way the previous owners kept up with how much stuff grows around this house.










The layout might have turned away a few buyers, but a lot of people don't end up using this space like us car guys would - I know the previous owner didn't, and maybe the owner previous to him did, but the shop was in a serious state of neglect when I moved in. Seeing as the original owners sold the house in ~2002, my guess is that it didn't see a lot of use as the original owner aged, and then subsequently after the house changed hands a couple times. When we did our initial walkthrough, I could see that the previous owner just used the room for storing his zero-turn mower.

Here's what it was like the day we moved in:












Air and water do mix said:


> You definitely want to keep that floor flat. If it isn't too dry yet get a brick and knock those high spots down. It's easy if it hasn't cured yet, but if it has you're going to need a grinder and ear protection. Flatness is paramount when moving a wheeled dolly (assuming solid wheels) in there with something as heavy as an engine on it.
> 
> I don't think that's concrete. Perhaps it's encased in steel like a fire door. Dunno. :beer:


It's just a wood frame door, hollow inside. Definitely not up to code or anything...this was a hobby shop built off the original 1961 house, added in 1978.

Yeah, I should have smoothed down that rough entrance when it was wet, maybe it's thin enough and didn't bond to the original concrete slab (which is underneath) so hopefully I can just whack it off with the ice chopper and keep a nice clean line where the new slab is. I'll try not to lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm super jealous of that shop area. I heart that. :beer:



Stevo12 said:


> It's just a wood frame door, hollow inside. Definitely not up to code or anything...this was a hobby shop built off the original 1961 house, added in 1978.
> 
> Yeah, I should have smoothed down that rough entrance when it was wet, maybe it's thin enough and didn't bond to the original concrete slab (which is underneath) so hopefully I can just whack it off with the ice chopper and keep a nice clean line where the new slab is. I'll try not to lose too much sleep over it.


It's certainly not a big deal. A sharp(ish) cold chisel would take off most high spots and if you wanted to go crazy it could be ground down, but unless you're dealing with metal wheels 4" in diameter or less it won't matter squat. 

Enjoy the space! :beer:


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

So, here we go. Finally settled into the new crib, and have the stuff in the garage at least put away, if not in its final form. I showed it off in the S2000 thread, but here is the big picture dump.

Tucked away in the back of the house down a fairly long driveway

Garage 1 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

It's a little off, because the garage is half behind the house and very close. On one hand, this makes it weird and tough to get 2 cars in. On the other, my wife parks out front, and so I get the back area and garage all to myself. So win.

Garage 2 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Garage 6 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

So I cleaned up most everything, and got the "wall of kids toys" off to the side. Those last few boxes need to be cleaned up and put away.

Garage 1 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Garage 5 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

It came with a built in workbench which is ok, but it will be replaced with a different one sooner or later

Garage 6 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Garage is nice and wide, which is awesome after my last super cramped garage

Garage 4 by Chris Stack, on Flickr

Note reused Gladiator storage from a garage I had long ago, as well as super swank awesome Fancy Fridge (TM)

Garage 2 by Chris Stack, on Flickr


Plans are:

-finish cleaning up last bit of crap

-plywood walls to clean it up/cover insulation

-add gas heater and roof insulation

-eventually a shed to get a lot of that extra crap out

Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

6cylVWguy said:


> How do you like the maxjax? Does it work well and allow you to easily access what you need when working on a car?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


it has been super helpful for all kinds of car projects. definitely a timesaver and makes jobs easier, with all the access you would have from any other two post lift. It lifts cars 48" in the air which is perfect to sit under on a rolling stool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Pretty happy with it so far.


Looking good. Big garage, long driveway, you can't go wrong about that.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Little update on my little project...

After a week of rain, we've finally caught a break/found a window in between these silly storms.

Got a call from the building Monday at lunch time that they were able to get the footings poured, then after waking up to light rain yesterday I was pleasantly surprised to get home to find that they had started on footings!

The weather the next two days looks clear (just hot/humid), but I think they should be able to get all the block laid! Just the one side really is starting to give it some perspective on size, I'm super excited! 

As long as the hurricane doesn't give us too much rain over the weekend, I expect they will pour the floor next week!

Footings by fouckhest, on Flickr

Footings by fouckhest, on Flickr

Footings by fouckhest, on Flickr

Footings by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

we recently moved to a new to us house in one of the nicest areas and views of the city and my garage and mancave situation has change a fair bit.

I now have a nice little room for my RC stuff in the basement:









the house has an attached 20x19 garage where the Mustangs live, i added a mini split heat pump for heating and cooling and some proper LED fixtures to light it up nicely (not in the photo are wall cabinets i added too.









in a few weeks my builder is putting up my 38 x 40 shop (12ft ceilings) right at the end of the driveway where the mustang is parked









said view, overlooking all of Moncton NB.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

newusername said:


> the house has an attached 20x19 garage where the Mustangs live, i added a mini split heat pump for heating and cooling and some proper LED fixtures to light it up nicely (not in the photo are wall cabinets i added too.


Similar to my garage. I have a single door and the entry door is on the far right. At least you get a bigger shop. But after a bit, I'm sure you'll be like me and want to kneecap the f**ker that signed off on that size of garage as "standard."


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

newusername said:


> the house has an attached 20x19 garage where the Mustangs live, i added a mini split heat pump for heating and cooling and some proper LED fixtures to light it up nicely (not in the photo are wall cabinets i added too.


What size fixtures are those and how many lumens per fixture? Also, how high are your ceilings?

Your garage is the same size as mine and I'm trying to figure out how many 4' LED fixtures I want to use.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

4.OMG said:


> What size fixtures are those and how many lumens per fixture? Also, how high are your ceilings?
> 
> Your garage is the same size as mine and I'm trying to figure out how many 4' LED fixtures I want to use.


Looks a little taller than mine, and mine is 10' 3". I have the single-bulb 4' LEDs right now (installing as I go). I have 4 up on the ceiling, like so: l__l and it's plenty of light. Once I get the garage cleaned up and organized, I'll add some more lights and install them with a little more precision. 

these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HBT3BVM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

4.OMG said:


> What size fixtures are those and how many lumens per fixture? Also, how high are your ceilings?
> 
> Your garage is the same size as mine and I'm trying to figure out how many 4' LED fixtures I want to use.


Those are 10000 Lumens delivered, 4000k, 80cri and they are 4ft units. Ceiling is 11.5ft tall in there. Fixtures are the Lithonia BLWP4 series that you can buy at most reputable electrical wholesale distributors, they are commercial grade and better than the Costco/amazon etc... offshore stuff you see everywhere. I’m in the lighting business, it’s what I do for a living.

The only reason the are located where they are is because I replaced the existing keyless lamp holders, ideally you would want three rows in a two car garage running along the sides of the cars, I don’t care as much as this garage is for parking only, all the work will happen in the back shop.

If I were you I would use at minimum 6 x 6000 Lumen (look for delivery lumens on the packaging, not LED lumens) Which should yield around 50fc with a few cars parked in there.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

GreenandChrome said:


> Similar to my garage. I have a single door and the entry door is on the far right. At least you get a bigger shop. But after a bit, I'm sure you'll be like me and want to kneecap the f**ker that signed off on that size of garage as "standard."


100% agree, there’s absolutely zero reason why they couldn’t of gone 4ft wider and 4ft deeper the way this house is built. It’s one of the reasons the house sat for a year in this hot market - I knew I was going to have to build a shop on whatever I bought so it wasn’t a big deal as my last place had a small single car with a 30x40 shop out back, so this ends up being an upgrade.


----------



## 4.OMG (Dec 20, 2004)

newusername said:


> Those are 10000 Lumens delivered, 4000k, 80cri and they are 4ft units. Ceiling is 11.5ft tall in there. Fixtures are the Lithonia BLWP4 series that you can buy at most reputable electrical wholesale distributors, they are commercial grade and better than the Costco/amazon etc... offshore stuff you see everywhere. I’m in the lighting business, it’s what I do for a living.
> 
> The only reason the are located where they are is because I replaced the existing keyless lamp holders, ideally you would want three rows in a two car garage running along the sides of the cars, I don’t care as much as this garage is for parking only, all the work will happen in the back shop.
> 
> If I were you I would use at minimum 6 x 6000 Lumen (look for delivery lumens on the packaging, not LED lumens) Which should yield around 50fc with a few cars parked in there.


Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

EVERY time I see Moncton, I think of Ricky and the boys going to Moncton to sell weed outside of the Snoop Dogg concert :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> EVERY time I see Moncton, I think of Ricky and the boys going to Moncton to sell weed outside of the Snoop Dogg concert :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

I don't have any pictures of my shop, but how about aerial video?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Thats awesome! Such a great location!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I don't have any pictures of my shop, but how about aerial video?


:thumbup:

Is there a go-kart track in the future? :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> I don't have any pictures of my shop, but how about aerial video?


That's fantastic! Love it. :thumbup: :beer:

Bonus point for having a cell tower close by so you won't have issues with cell service/internet.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Bonus point for having a cell tower close by so you won't have issues with cell service/internet.


That's not a cell tower, it's a rare tree.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> That's not a cell tower, it's a rare tree.


Is that were all the sexy music is coming from?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GreenandChrome said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Is there a go-kart track in the future? :laugh:


Ironic. There is a world-class kart racing facility nearby. 

https://atlantamotorsportspark.com/


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Is that were all the sexy music is coming from?


All good things are the result of my right hand.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Ironic. There is a world-class kart racing facility nearby.
> 
> https://atlantamotorsportspark.com/


Who has time to drive to the race track? :laugh: Growing up, the race track was literally across the street from the race shop. Super convenient. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> That's not a cell tower, it's a rare tree.


You're a rare bird.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Having them come out tomorrow to look over my job. Already gave me preliminary quote which was decent. Just want them to come out and confirm it.


First half just finished


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Looks good, and seriously jealous of all that space.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks great and with that kind of space I'd be high browing it by adding some kind of fancy bar/lounge:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> That looks great and with that kind of space I'd be high browing it by adding some kind of fancy bar/lounge:thumbup:


I don't even have a TV down there. Just music for when I am working down there. For a bar you would also want a mini-split, seal off the flood vents and put in some walls to keep the mosquitoes out. I prefer to just open the front and rear doors, put a fan or 3 on, let the breeze in and work rather than sit around.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I don't even have a TV down there. Just music for when I am working down there. For a bar you would also want a mini-split, seal off the flood vents and put in some walls to keep the mosquitoes out. I prefer to just open the front and rear doors, put a fan or 3 on, let the breeze in and work rather than sit around.


The make screen doors for garage doors. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Ironic. There is a world-class kart racing facility nearby.
> 
> https://atlantamotorsportspark.com/


Didn't realize you were that far north of Atlanta. :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Didn't realize you were that far north of Atlanta. :thumbup:


Not yet. I am living in a rental house halfway between for the moment.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> First half just finished


I've seen your picks of the garage several times and I can't wrap my head around it.
Is this a garage with a house on top? How many bay doors are there 3? lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GTijoejoe said:


> I've seen your picks of the garage several times and I can't wrap my head around it.
> Is this a garage with a house on top? How many bay doors are there 3? lol


This.

It looks like it's an awesome setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> I don't have any pictures of my shop, but how about aerial video?


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Ironic. There is a world-class kart racing facility nearby.
> 
> https://atlantamotorsportspark.com/


You should get one of their condos.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTijoejoe said:


> I've seen your picks of the garage several times and I can't wrap my head around it.
> Is this a garage with a house on top? How many bay doors are there 3? lol


Yes, a garage with a house on top. Basically an elevated house due to the flood zone requirements. We have a double garage door and a single garage door in the rear facing the alley where we pull the cars in. One garage door in the front where we weren't allowed to build a driveway. It faces the lawn, a quiet residential street, some more lawn and the bay. The double section is about 33' deep. The single section is about 80' deep.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Spent more money.

Spent a LONG time deciding on a clock, had went with a '68 Charger clock (dream car) and immediately was disappointed with the quality and insane reflections, it's basically useless.



Spent hours upon hours looking for some sort of neon clock, didn't like anything, eventually landed on the idea of a backlit clock and decided that would be great. C1 Corvette style for more retro vibes, black/white/red matches my theme. This thing is bright, but sure as hell wasn't cheap at $160:












Looks GREAT from the front but only complaint is that for $160 I'd like to see better quality than crappy tapered black plastic sides...be nice if it was just 90 degree chrome plastic or something, but it's so bright nobody will ever notice. Happy overall despite the price and the fact it just isn't worth $160 in reality.



But ultimately, Friday night ambiance achieved:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> First half just finished


Last section done. I asked them to drop off 4 gallons of polyaspartic next time they are in the area. I’ll do a second clear coat with it in the traffic areas at my leisure.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

New additions.

Karcher Cube to replace my dead Karcher that lasted over 7 years. Cox hose reel to hold the power washer hose installed. So much better than hand coiling and uncoiling.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet pressure washer! What reel is the water hose on? Is it an Eley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Since I moved in a couple years ago, there has been this little storage room off the workshop that had a dirt floor - more like a fine silt - that has really precluded me from being able to really store anything of value in there, because it would get all dirty. Plus the floor was uneven and just generally a pain to get around in.



















Last month, I got the dirt dug out and a concrete floor poured. Between vacation, start of school, and work, I just hadn't had time to move things around and get set up in the storage room. I also ordered a set of steel shelving that came in WAY late.










First order of business was to seal the walls with the same white masonry paint that I did the rest of the shop in. That really brightened up the space. I then drilled anchors for my air compressor and mounted it on hockey pucks. Side note - I still don't have air in the shop because I broke the bottom tank drain off in the bushing, and the replacement bushing I got is not tigtening all the way, even with a 2-ft pipe wrench on it. :banghead: Gotta figure out what's going on with that...

Anyway...back to the storage room. My wife found a cheap area rug on FB marketplace that fit just perfectly - the area is 5'x9', and the rug is 5'x7', which leaves the perfect space for the compressor and my engine crane. Very happy with how it turned out, and it's commercial-type rug that wears very well, and it's brown so it'll hide a lot of dirt.

Next, I assembled the shelving. The original plan was to leave the bottom open so that I can store a couple transmissions under there. But then I thought the shelves might be able to handle them. Well, I was wrong and bent the shelf out of shape (it's just a wire shelf, so I'm not surprised) so I'm going to reinforce it with plywood and get the weight better distributed. As I said, the shelves should be able to take it. So, the transmissions are getting stored elsewhere for now.

I've had a ton of totes of stuff sitting around, so the main project has been to get them organized and figure out what's getting stored in the shop - things that I need to occasionally take out, like my track day totes or towing tote, parts immediately needed for projects, that sort of stuff. Others can get stored on the other side of the basement, under the main house. I'm still not there yet, but I'm getting there.



















I also made a ' retirement' section of license plates from cars I've personally owned - my other plate collection encompasses lots of plates, from cars that my family's owned, plates I've gotten from friends/family, plate styles that I bought off eBay because I like them or remind me of my childhood (old school VT, NY Liberty, California blue plate). You can sort of see the remnants of my 'other' collection on the adjoining wall, I'm in the midst of a re-org on that as well.










That pretty much brings us to today. I'm getting the Mk2 buttoned back up to take it to autocross in a week to give it a shake down :beer:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^Nice work! It's amazing how gratifying it is to take advantage of space that you've always had but never used. :laugh:

Also like the hanging head gasket. I don't know why, but I like it.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^Nice work! It's amazing how gratifying it is to take advantage of space that you've always had but never used. :laugh:
> 
> Also like the hanging head gasket. I don't know why, but I like it.


It’s the head gasket wall of shame. BMW S52 and 2 sets of Subaru EJ. 

The first set is the OG (failed for massive external oil leak) and the second set was because I installed the heads and failed to realize I had assembled them incorrectly (didn’t realize the castings were identical, but had a key machined feature in only one of them) and since I’d already torqued them, I didn’t want to run the risk of having to take it all apart for a 3rd time over a $40 set of head gaskets.

The S52 was a boring failure, a small external coolant weep.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Stevo12 said:


> I also made a ' retirement' section of license plates from cars I've personally owned - my other plate collection encompasses lots of plates, from cars that my family's owned, plates I've gotten from friends/family, plate styles that I bought off eBay because I like them or remind me of my childhood (old school VT, NY Liberty, California blue plate). You can sort of see the remnants of my 'other' collection on the adjoining wall, I'm in the midst of a re-org on that as well.


How do you keep the CT Plates? I thought you had to return them, although I "lost" my vanity plate I had on my S4 to keep that one


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

amusante1002 said:


> How do you keep the CT Plates? I thought you had to return them, although I "lost" my vanity plate I had on my S4 to keep that one


When you cancel the registration online, you have the option to hold onto your plates. However, one set was replaced by a Sound plate after I’d registered the car (Sound plate just superseded the old one) and a couple of them I just let lapse because I sold the car (one of them) and the other is for the Mk2, which I could probably re-register with that plate if I wanted to put it back on the street

Maybe vanity plates are different, never had one.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stevo12 said:


> It’s the head gasket wall of shame. BMW S52 and 2 sets of Subaru EJ.
> 
> .


Love that! I have two pistons on my tool box, one from my R32 when it grenaded and one from my compound turbo tdi that melted down...oh and my TIG torch holder is the bend connecting rod from said grenaded r32 :laugh:


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

ArclitGold said:


> Sweet pressure washer! What reel is the water hose on? Is it an Eley?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it’s an Eley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

amusante1002 said:


> How do you keep the CT Plates? I thought you had to return them, although I "lost" my vanity plate I had on my S4 to keep that one


Most if not all states "require" you to turn in your plates unless the plate stays with the car but nobody ever does. 

I'm glad to see Stevo has some old Texas plates, shame it's from that era of silly graphics everybody hated. :laugh: I lived in Dallas for a dozen years and had the white w/texas flag plate (simple but effective), the cowboy w/starry night plate (good looking like NY plate before the orange one), the let's add as many graphics as possible plate like Stevos (which resulted in thousands of people buying personalized plates just to avoid having that thing on their cars), then the simple black and white which we had before moving to CA. Of all of them I think the simple one with the Texas flag on it was my favorite. In any case once we get a house/garage we'll be doing the same thing with all of the plates from our old cars.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Most if not all states "require" you to turn in your plates unless the plate stays with the car but nobody ever does.
> 
> I'm glad to see Stevo has some old Texas plates, shame it's from that era of silly graphics everybody hated. :laugh: I lived in Dallas for a dozen years and had the white w/texas flag plate (simple but effective), the cowboy w/starry night plate (good looking like NY plate before the orange one), the let's add as many graphics as possible plate like Stevos (which resulted in thousands of people buying personalized plates just to avoid having that thing on their cars), then the simple black and white which we had before moving to CA. Of all of them I think the simple one with the Texas flag on it was my favorite. In any case once we get a house/garage we'll be doing the same thing with all of the plates from our old cars.



Here in NJ, you have to turn in your plate and you receive a receipt for doing so. You then need to send this receipt to your insurance company, then and only then can you remove the car from your insurance policy.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

AJB said:


> Here in NJ, you have to turn in your plate and you receive a receipt for doing so. You then need to send this receipt to your insurance company, then and only then can you remove the car from your insurance policy.


When did that start?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

if anyone is still on the fence on getting a maxjax or similar lift for their home garage i still cant recommend it enough. even with my low low ceilings it has been so damn handy

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

really got to look into wall mounting the pump under the air hose and then getting lines made to run along the ceiling to give me more floor space. on my winter to do list


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

My old garage: 3800sq ft warehouse, built apartments in it:

The build:

https://imgur.com/a/Br4g4

Video mid build 8 years ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0urFhQjZ7Y0


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

freedo84gti said:


> if anyone is still on the fence on getting a maxjax or similar lift for their home garage i still cant recommend it enough. even with my low low ceilings it has been so damn handy
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> really got to look into wall mounting the pump under the air hose and then getting lines made to run along the ceiling to give me more floor space. on my winter to do list


Screw the Maxjax and 02...I'm digging 1) the air hose mounted to the I-beam (might have to copy that for my shop :laugh and 2) the wall hooks for the grinders and welding tools.

j/k - a Maxjax is on the short list for next improvements with my similarly-low ceilings. Looking good in there :thumbup:


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> When did that start?


Its been a few years now. Also you supposed to keep those plate return receipts, as this is what proves you sold a car in the eye of NJ. You know in case you sell a car, and the person never registers it in their name.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

AJB said:


> Its been a few years now. Also you supposed to keep those plate return receipts, as this is what proves you sold a car in the eye of NJ. You know in case you sell a car, and the person never registers it in their name.


Damn. I haven’t lived in the state since 2006 now, so that comment really caught me my surprise . I have at least 10 sets of NJ tags from my cars and my parents’ cars laying around.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> Damn. I haven’t lived in the state since 2006 now, so that comment really caught me my surprise . I have at least 10 sets of NJ tags from my cars and my parents’ cars laying around.


A clerk did let me keep my personalized plate off my 6spd W8 Wagon


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

AJB said:


> A clerk did let me keep my personalized plate off my 6spd W8 Wagon


Still have your SS?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep! 63k and counting....

Thinking about getting a Supercharger.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> Screw the Maxjax and 02...I'm digging 1) the air hose mounted to the I-beam (might have to copy that for my shop :laugh and 2) the wall hooks for the grinders and welding tools.
> 
> j/k - a Maxjax is on the short list for next improvements with my similarly-low ceilings. Looking good in there :thumbup:


the wall hooks arent hooks. just tapcons with penny washers to prevent anything from slipping off. it works great. the air hose reel is the cheap one from harbor freight. works great and only had to cut off about 6" of hose after the end where you hook up your attachments failed and started to bubble after a year. apparently common


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

freedo84gti said:


> the wall hooks arent hooks. just tapcons with penny washers to prevent anything from slipping off. it works great. the air hose reel is the cheap one from harbor freight. works great and only had to cut off about 6" of hose after the end where you hook up your attachments failed and started to bubble after a year. apparently common


I actually have the same hose reel, had it set up in my old garage before I moved to my current setup. Since I haven't had my compressor set up for the past few years, I haven't installed the reel. I haven't had the issue you describe, I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> I actually have the same hose reel, had it set up in my old garage before I moved to my current setup. Since I haven't had my compressor set up for the past few years, I haven't installed the reel. I haven't had the issue you describe, I must be one of the lucky ones.


gotcha. another common failure is the hose crack so before hooking it back up i would pull it all out and check for cracking


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

got power upgrade at my garage/house. 50amp-200amp and a new panel

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

old panel

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

new panel

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

bummed that they had to put the meter on the front of the garage. any suggestions on how to paint or cover up the giant wire so it doesnt stick out like a sore thumb? (ignore the mess, was cleaning and reorganizing in prep for a tire machine)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> bummed that they had to put the meter on the front of the garage. any suggestions on how to paint or cover up the giant wire so it doesnt stick out like a sore thumb? (ignore th Flickr


Don't be bummed, embrace it! Put an LED strip on it with a matching one on the opposite side, then enjoy the light show.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> Don't be bummed, embrace it!


Agreed. Every time you see it, just be psyched you have plenty of power in your garage. I mean, just look at all those empty circuits!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm starting to get underway on my remodel. I want to keep everything very clean, no more wood projects in the garage etc. I want it to be a hang space dedicated to cars. I have a 80 sqft shed out back that will house most of my non automotive crap. 

I'm using this guy as inspiration, I love the white floor and black sprayed rafters. Although I don't think i'll be insulating the raters since I can count on my fingers how many hot days we have here and I have a white silicon roof that reflects most of the heat. 






I can probably eliminate most of the shelving on the right side and live with what I have on the left side as far as the shelving and workbench. After I organize this mess a bit, I plan on running electrical to various plugs and lighting and a compressor line for an overhead reel (I already have a 220 run from the EV). I plan on adding a few plugs for wall mounted fans as well. 

Then on to drywall, building a closet that will house the water heater and water softener, a drywall arch that pops out with led lighting strips to illuminate the recess and insulate/drywall the walls and paint bright white. 

Unfortunately I have no access into the garage directly from my house, even though the garage is attached. On the plus side, it adds some nice cross-breeze. To add a little bit of light, I'll replace the back door with a full-lite to bring in a little extra light.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> bummed that they had to put the meter on the front of the garage. any suggestions on how to paint or cover up the giant wire so it doesnt stick out like a sore thumb? (ignore the mess, was cleaning and reorganizing in prep for a tire machine)
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Why couldn't they have mounted on the side instead? Assuming you have a "smart" meter it isn't like they have to even walk up to the house to check like days of old. 

I can't think of any way of covering that up that won't look worse than what you already have. There is cladding people use to hide the wires for their mini splits but again it looks pretty bad.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> I can't think of any way of covering that up that won't look worse than what you already have.


He should definitely paint it the same color as the roll cage of the E36.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)

Concrete! by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)


Awesome. :thumbup:

I'll be up in your area Sunday.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be up in your area Sunday.


Oh nice, what for?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured!


Awesome! Hope you snuck your initials in there. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)
> 
> Concrete! by fouckhest, on Flickr


I assume you don't need to drive that car parked in the garage anytime soon? :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Oh nice, what for?


Work. One of our factories isn't terribly far from you.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Awesome! Hope you snuck your initials in there. :laugh:


well dogs paws and date on in the new slab outside the existing people door in the basement 



spockcat said:


> I assume you don't need to drive that car parked in the garage anytime soon? :laugh:


:laugh: oops!....but no, that thing got beaten on for ~1200 miles a couple weeks ago at wookies fall run, it needs a breaki



Metallitubby said:


> Work. One of our factories isn't terribly far from you.


oh nice, if you are around for more than a day hit me up and we can grab a beer :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)


Woo-hoo! 

Is that the equivalent to getting an auto restoration in paint so the building can begin?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> well dogs paws and date on in the new slab outside the existing people door in the basement


wat?

:laugh:

I had to read that like 5 times to understand it. lol.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)
> 
> Concrete! by fouckhest, on Flickr


Looking good!!!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

What about painting the portion that's mounted on the brick in a color similar to the brick (like a redish brown)? the top portion in a color similar to the white color of the soffit/siding? It wouldn't be as noticeable from the street or at a quick glance...

Or embrace it and mount a picture frame over the meter :laugh:




freedo84gti said:


> bummed that they had to put the meter on the front of the garage. any suggestions on how to paint or cover up the giant wire so it doesnt stick out like a sore thumb? (ignore the mess, was cleaning and reorganizing in prep for a tire machine)
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> oh nice, if you are around for more than a day hit me up and we can grab a beer :thumbup:


I'm going to be there for 21 days, but won't have much time (or energy) to wander off. When I go pick up my lift in Gastonia, I'll take you up on that offer though!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome! your build looks very similar to a Garage Journal members, he has a thread on his build..and the finished result is awesome (as this will be) 



fouckhest said:


> Big day in my build, concrete is poured! Framing starts next week (fingers crossed)
> 
> Concrete! by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

goran.gli said:


> awesome! your build looks very similar to a Garage Journal members


He's on there too:
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460683


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> He's on there too:
> https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460683


I haven't been on in a long time but thanks for the heads up. I'll be following along. :thumbup::thumbup:

In my previous post i was referring to "The Bimmer Basement" thread.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> Is that the equivalent to getting an auto restoration in paint so the building can begin?


Yup, pretty much! lol, I told a buddy of mine, this is just another level of anxiety inducing, now I have to really buckle down and start bleeding all my money at lowes to get it wired, finished 



GreenandChrome said:


> wat?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I had to read that like 5 times to understand it. lol.


lol, I just reread it, can see how it could be confusing



TheDeckMan said:


> Looking good!!!


Thanks man!



Metallitubby said:


> I'm going to be there for 21 days, but won't have much time (or energy) to wander off. When I go pick up my lift in Gastonia, I'll take you up on that offer though!


Absolutely, just let me know!



goran.gli said:


> I haven't been on in a long time but thanks for the heads up. I'll be following along. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> In my previous post i was referring to "The Bimmer Basement" thread.


Ah yeah, I've seen that thread, I'll have to give it a look in the early parts


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

goran.gli said:


> In my previous post i was referring to "The Bimmer Basement" thread.


Ahhh yes. He's local to me too. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> well dogs paws and date on in the new slab outside the existing people door in the basement


Doggo paws are even better. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

The garage without a roof is looking very picturesque today. But wet leaves all over the car are no bueno.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know why people here have mocked your garage without a roof; looks like a great alternative to a regular driveway. And looks very nice in fall.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Don't know why people here have mocked your garage without a roof; looks like a great alternative to a regular driveway. And looks very nice in fall.


It's basically just a variation of a gated driveway. It's what I do with the dailies. Only the Alfa gets to live in a covered garage


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

New flooring is here. I should have it down the weekend after next.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> New flooring is here. I should have it down the weekend after next.


Just looking Swisstrax up online. I like their other product, Vinyltrax. That would make a cool garage floor if you didn't get a lot of water or dirt. Or maybe the portion of the garage where you don't drive. I assume that they would interlock with the normal Swisstrax.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Just looking Swisstrax up online. I like their other product, Vinyltrax. That would make a cool garage floor if you didn't get a lot of water or dirt. Or maybe the portion of the garage where you don't drive. I assume that they would interlock with the normal Swisstrax.


I originally was looking to do wood look Race Deck, but it is about double the cost of Swisstrax.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> I originally was looking to do wood look Race Deck, but it is about double the cost of Swisstrax.


Yeah, you can get wood look porcelain for under $2/sqft. If you can lay it yourself, you could probably do a garage for about $2.50/sqft. I think a wood look floor would be especially nice in an old fashion or rustic style garage.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The garage is coming along nicely. Now it's all about the details, and a lift (hopefully!).









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

I finally have lights in the shop.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow this is really shaping up nice! Ceilings look perfect height for a nice lift!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ArclitGold said:


> Wow this is really shaping up nice! Ceilings look perfect height for a nice lift!


Do they make 3 car lifts? Looks high enough for that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Don't know why people here have mocked your garage without a roof; looks like a great alternative to a regular driveway. And looks very nice in fall.


Ban Hawc.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> New flooring is here. I should have it down the weekend after next.
> 
> https://photos.smugmug.com/Other/SmugShots/i-CtHvW6w/0/b3600cd0/X2/IMG_7991_heic-X2.jpg[/IG]
> [IMG]https://photos.smugmug.com/Other/SmugShots/i-RmvNL66/0/59b29fae/X2/IMG_7992_heic-X2.jpg


Swisstrax is good stuff, definitely better than the china counterpart (we've had both). We have swisstrax in our 3000sf studio. :thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ArclitGold said:


> Ceilings look perfect height for a nice lift!





spockcat said:


> Do they make 3 car lifts? Looks high enough for that.


I did get a high-lift 2 post lift. I was tired of not being able to stand under a car at the shop I am currently working out of. 

*Hopefully the driveway will be poured today. 420ft linear feet + the pad is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> The garage is coming along nicely. Now it's all about the details, and a lift (hopefully!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garage looks great, but man that is a serious lip for entry!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

pretty stoked on this. I change close to 70 tires in a normal drift season and taking it to a buddies shop to change 4 tires at a time is time consuming. it has a bad regulator thats leaking and I cant find a replacement. it still works but makes my compressor struggle a bit. may just bypass it as my compress maxes at 125psi and the regulator is good to 145psi. I think it just actuates the bead breaker so should be no issues

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> I did get a high-lift 2 post lift. I was tired of not being able to stand under a car at the shop I am currently working out of.
> 
> *Hopefully the driveway will be poured today. 420ft linear feet + the pad is going to be a lot of work.
> 
> ]


garage and lighting look great! that driveway is going to be serious


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> garage and lighting look great! that driveway is going to be serious


We are at the point of the house/shop build where I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and I'm ready to move in.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> Garage looks great, but man that is a serious lip for entry!


:laugh:

Yeah, it's pretty severe. The Hyundai and Jeep won't have a problem getting over it, but the VW and BMW will have a problem. Luckily the builder already pointed out this is before even the pad was poured. Something will be worked out to ensure that all the cars can get into the garage. That would be a real pisser to get the garage where I want it with everything I want in it and not be able to get any of the cars in. 

Anyone have thoughts on lifts made by Atlas (specifically the PVL10 [ALI certified]) or Forward (specifically the DP10A)? Seems like I'm going to get one of these two. There seems to be people online who are happy with both, though the warranty is slightly better on the Atlas. Rotary is big around me, but they are pretty pricey and I'm not convinced that I'm going to get the use out of it to be worth the price increase vs the other two. Interestingly, of the 5 shops I called to talk about their lift offerings, all 5 recommended against getting a Bendpak, which seems to be a popular and well known brand.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> I did get a high-lift 2 post lift. I was tired of not being able to stand under a car at the shop I am currently working out of.
> 
> *Hopefully the driveway will be poured today. 420ft linear feet + the pad is going to be a lot of work.


I was actually joking about a 3 car lift since the ceiling looks so high but googling it come to find out there is a 3 car lift.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> oh nice, if you are around for more than a day hit me up and we can grab a beer :thumbup:





Metallitubby said:


> I'm going to be there for 21 days, but won't have much time (or energy) to wander off. When I go pick up my lift in Gastonia, I'll take you up on that offer though!





fouckhest said:


> Absolutely, just let me know!


Let me know! I'm always down to hang out. :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> We are at the point of the house/shop build where I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and I'm ready to move in.


I can't wait to get to that point....I'm excited and petrified at the same time with the amount of work ahead of me...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I was actually joking about a 3 car lift since the ceiling looks so high but googling it come to find out there is a 3 car lift.


Yup. I know a guy who's had an autobody place for decades and his front parking lot has maybe half a dozen of those filled with project cars. reminds me of Hot Wheels.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> Yup. I know a guy who's had an autobody place for decades and his front parking lot has maybe half a dozen of those filled with project cars. reminds me of Hot Wheels.


That sounds awesome... picture of that?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> That sounds awesome... picture of that?


Not really awesome looking; lots of cars with missing parts, damaged, etc.

Streetview (S) 13325 NE 124th St Kirkland WA


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I was actually joking about a 3 car lift since the ceiling looks so high but googling it come to find out there is a 3 car lift.


*sheds tear

It's... beautiful! :heart:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm towards the end of finding a place for everything. I have one more shelf to put up above the TV and then I'll be ready for my 4 post. 



















And my wall of ownership. Still missing a few cars, mostly the ones I own now. I'll catch-up eventually.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

sicklyscott said:


> ...And my wall of ownership. Still missing a few cars, mostly the ones I own now. I'll catch-up eventually.


I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

6cylVWguy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty severe. The Hyundai and Jeep won't have a problem getting over it, but the VW and BMW will have a problem. Luckily the builder already pointed out this is before even the pad was poured. Something will be worked out to ensure that all the cars can get into the garage. That would be a real pisser to get the garage where I want it with everything I want in it and not be able to get any of the cars in.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on lifts made by Atlas (specifically the PVL10 [ALI certified]) or Forward (specifically the DP10A)? Seems like I'm going to get one of these two. There seems to be people online who are happy with both, though the warranty is slightly better on the Atlas. Rotary is big around me, but they are pretty pricey and I'm not convinced that I'm going to get the use out of it to be worth the price increase vs the other two. Interestingly, of the 5 shops I called to talk about their lift offerings, all 5 recommended against getting a Bendpak, which seems to be a popular and well known brand.


have you considered greg smith? i dont know what part of PA you are in but they are located in newark DE so possibly local to you


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome.
What size are they?



sicklyscott said:


>


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> *sheds tear
> 
> It's... beautiful!


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty severe. The Hyundai and Jeep won't have a problem getting over it, but the VW and BMW will have a problem. Luckily the builder already pointed out this is before even the pad was poured. Something will be worked out to ensure that all the cars can get into the garage. That would be a real pisser to get the garage where I want it with everything I want in it and not be able to get any of the cars in.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on lifts made by Atlas (specifically the PVL10 [ALI certified]) or Forward (specifically the DP10A)? Seems like I'm going to get one of these two. There seems to be people online who are happy with both, though the warranty is slightly better on the Atlas. Rotary is big around me, but they are pretty pricey and I'm not convinced that I'm going to get the use out of it to be worth the price increase vs the other two. Interestingly, of the 5 shops I called to talk about their lift offerings, all 5 recommended against getting a Bendpak, which seems to be a popular and well known brand.


I bought an Atlas 2 post lift back at the end of 2012. It’s been installed and in use since January 2013. I use it a decent amount. Some projects sit on the lift for weeks at a time. I’ve use it for storage to park a vehicle under when I need to as well. It’s been great to own and was well worth the money. It’s also in my pole barn which is not insulated nor heated and I use it in the dead of winter when it’s zero degrees outside. I only run hydraulic fluid it in. It does tend to come down very slow in extreme cold but no issues. I’m looking at adding a 4 post to my attached garage if I can convince my wife that it’s a necessity. I will be getting an Atlas from Greg Smith equipment if I do. 










You’re doing it the smart way. Get the garage how you want then add the lift. I moved into the house, threw all my junk in and added a lift and never have time to clean up the garage. Maybe this winter I will get it cleaned and remodeled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

6cylVWguy said:


> The garage is coming along nicely. Now it's all about the details, and a lift (hopefully!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Metallitubby said:


> I did get a high-lift 2 post lift. I was tired of not being able to stand under a car at the shop I am currently working out of.
> 
> *Hopefully the driveway will be poured today. 420ft linear feet + the pad is going to be a lot of work.


Both of these look awesome, can't wait to see them both completed.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty severe. The Hyundai and Jeep won't have a problem getting over it, but the VW and BMW will have a problem. Luckily the builder already pointed out this is before even the pad was poured. Something will be worked out to ensure that all the cars can get into the garage. That would be a real pisser to get the garage where I want it with everything I want in it and not be able to get any of the cars in.


I'm sure you can work it out. :thumbup: We have a bluestone driveway so when it gets to the point where it washes out I just fill it back in. I don't notice the high lip on my wife's car but I definitely do on the wagon. 



spockcat said:


> I was actually joking about a 3 car lift since the ceiling looks so high but googling it come to find out there is a 3 car lift.


And they put the one that won't leak on the bottom? :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Both of these look awesome, can't wait to see them both completed.


Here's mine one day later (this morning). Twelve concrete trucks lined up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you write something in the fresh concrete?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Did you write something in the fresh concrete?


I know... me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> I know... me.


You?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

goran.gli said:


> awesome.
> What size are they?


11x14


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> Here's mine one day later (this morning). Twelve concrete trucks lined up.


Looks awesome, any pics of the inside of the house?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Did you write something in the fresh concrete?


I had the Nicaraguans write me a soliloquy in French.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Here's mine one day later (this morning). Twelve concrete trucks lined up.


Looking awesome!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Looks awesome, any pics of the inside of the house?


I do, but I'd prefer not to post them en masse. The house is actually a pre-fabricated house from a company in Asheville called Deltec. It's a high performance home designed specifically for efficiency and solar (which is being installed after the driveway cures next week).

www.deltechomes.com

My house is the "Solar Farmhouse"

https://www.deltechomes.com/renew-collection/solar-farmhouse/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> I do, but I'd prefer not to post them en masse. The house is actually a pre-fabricated house from a company in Asheville called Deltec. It's a high performance home designed specifically for efficiency and solar (which is being installed after the driveway cures next week).
> 
> www.deltechomes.com
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice, I like the loft/sitting area upstairs.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> That's pretty nice, I like the loft/sitting area upstairs.


For comparison. There isn't a piece of OSB anywhere in the house.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

audicoupej said:


> I bought an Atlas 2 post lift back at the end of 2012. It’s been installed and in use since January 2013. I use it a decent amount. Some projects sit on the lift for weeks at a time. I’ve use it for storage to park a vehicle under when I need to as well. It’s been great to own and was well worth the money. It’s also in my pole barn which is not insulated nor heated and I use it in the dead of winter when it’s zero degrees outside. I only run hydraulic fluid it in. It does tend to come down very slow in extreme cold but no issues. I’m looking at adding a 4 post to my attached garage if I can convince my wife that it’s a necessity. I will be getting an Atlas from Greg Smith equipment if I do.


Good to know! I was on the phone with Greg Smith this morning about a 408-SL. I got a quote from a Forward Lift installer and wasn't impressed with the product specs or the price of installation. I'm leaning towards picking up the 408-SL at the warehouse and attempting assembly myself (with some help).


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Here's mine one day later (this morning). Twelve concrete trucks lined up.


That’s a lot of concrete! Looks like it’s really coming along. Congratulations on the house and shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

sicklyscott said:


> Good to know! I was on the phone with Greg Smith this morning about a 408-SL. I got a quote from a Forward Lift installer and wasn't impressed with the product specs or the price of installation. I'm leaning towards picking up the 408-SL at the warehouse and attempting assembly myself (with some help).


As long as you have help moving everything into position you will be fine. It’s really not difficult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

freedo84gti said:


> have you considered greg smith? i dont know what part of PA you are in but they are located in newark DE so possibly local to you


Yup, I've heard of the place. I'm in the Philly burbs so it's easy enough to physically drive there. But my understanding is that Greg Smith is basically a store to buy the equipment, but I am responsible for the install. If that's true, frankly given how much is going into the garage build, ~$800 for professional install is pretty small. And I wouldn't want to get under a car on a lift that I installed. 



audicoupej said:


> I bought an Atlas 2 post lift...
> You’re doing it the smart way. Get the garage how you want then add the lift. I moved into the house, threw all my junk in and added a lift and never have time to clean up the garage. Maybe this winter I will get it cleaned and remodeled.


I'm happy to hear that, thanks for sharing. 

Not sure if I'm doing it right though. The lift if going in first. But I haven't thought much past that at this point. I have to figure out lighting at some point for example. 

But I'm happy I'm this far along. It took way longer than it should have to get the permits. I had my doubts that the structure would even be built. 



puma1552 said:


> Both of these look awesome, can't wait to see them both completed.


Thanks! I'll put up some pics when the outside gets finished. The darn windows, only two of them mind you, are taking forever to get here. The garage door seems to be the next headache. But hey, I can actually park a car in it if I want to. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audicoupej said:


> That’s a lot of concrete! Looks like it’s really coming along. Congratulations on the house and shop.


Yeah, 8 or so yards a truck, 12 trucks, nearly 100 yards. Concrete is probably $100/yard these days. So a $10k driveway plus labor.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Yeah, 8 or so yards a truck, 12 trucks, nearly 100 yards. Concrete is probably $100/yard these days. So a $10k driveway plus labor.


That's cheap as hell. My driveway is nowhere near that kind of size (small rectangle, maybe three car lengths long and barely two cars wide) and I was quoted $24k for a concrete driveway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

t44tq said:


> That's cheap as hell. My driveway is nowhere near that kind of size (small rectangle, maybe three car lengths long and barely two cars wide) and I was quoted $24k for a concrete driveway.


I was only calculating the cost of the concrete in the driveway. I don't know whether Andy is paying directly for the concrete himself or whether the driveway installer quoted him a complete price including a profit margin for them paying for the concrete. Plus all the labor to grade, put up forms, pour and smooth the concrete and strip the forms. I wouldn't be surprised if that driveway is over $20k.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Why is a concrete driveway considered more premium than asphalt?

In my city you have to pay, no joke, a "luxury tax" on a concrete driveway.

But I personally prefer asphalt because it's nice and smooth and continuous and I can (and do) sealcoat it every year for peanuts and make it look fresh again? Can't do much with concrete but replace slabs when they crack, but then you have mismatching slabs.

Not knocking concrete, just not understanding why it's considered more premium than asphalt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I would guess they are cooler in southern sun.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> Why is a concrete driveway considered more premium than asphalt?
> 
> In my city you have to pay, no joke, a "luxury tax" on a concrete driveway.
> 
> ...


it holds up better than asphalt when doing driveway burnouts and donuts :laugh:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I would guess they are cooler in southern sun.


Are they though? I feel like standing on white concrete reflecting all the heat back at you is hotter, asphalt at least acts like a heat sink.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Try a Phoenix AZ parking lot in August. The heat radiating off a black parking lot is like being in an oven.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Why is a concrete driveway considered more premium than asphalt?
> 
> In my city you have to pay, no joke, a "luxury tax" on a concrete driveway.
> 
> ...


Asphalt is porous, asphalt is damaged more easily than concrete.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that driveway is over $20k.


Just over $22k



spockcat said:


> I would guess they are cooler in southern sun.


This, but they do reflect a lot of heat as mentioned earlier. My main reason for choosing concrete over asphalt is that I only want to do this once. Asphalt requires much more maintenance and repaves. 

*Another big reason is that in the heat, a floor jack will sink into asphalt. There may be times where I'll need to use a jack or jack stands in the driveway.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Just over $22k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I cannot wait to see this place.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> Man, I cannot wait to see this place.


Me too.

Here's a picture from a couple minutes ago. They already relief-cut the entire driveway this morning in hundreds of places. I am just glad that we are to this point in the build. It has seemed like forever, starting April 1st, pushing through a pandemic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks positively bucolic. Took us 11 months to build our house from first breaking ground to move in. The plans themselves took 5 months. So it was virtually 16 months from when we started to finish.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> This, but they do reflect a lot of heat as mentioned earlier. My main reason for choosing concrete over asphalt is that I only want to do this once.


You're gonna epoxy coat it with some sparkling flakes though, right?

RIGHT?!

Don't let me down, brosef.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> You're gonna epoxy coat it with some sparkling flakes though, right?


Duh.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

nice man! :beer:

will the porta potty stay at that location?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> will the porta potty stay at that location?


It is long way from the house to the road.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Me too.
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple minutes ago. They already relief-cut the entire driveway this morning in hundreds of places. I am just glad that we are to this point in the build. It has seemed like forever, starting April 1st, pushing through a pandemic.


That's going to require a serious SS driver to leave strips that long.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Me too.
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple minutes ago. They already relief-cut the entire driveway this morning in hundreds of places. I am just glad that we are to this point in the build. It has seemed like forever, starting April 1st, pushing through a pandemic.


Looks like a great spot. :thumbup: Concrete seems much more in keeping with the vibe of the place than asphalt if nothing else. The main thing keeping me from paving my bluestone drive is that it just doesn't "go" with the feel of the property. So I guess I'll keep launching blue stone from my snowblower now that I know how much concrete is. :laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Me too.
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple minutes ago. They already relief-cut the entire driveway this morning in hundreds of places. I am just glad that we are to this point in the build. It has seemed like forever, starting April 1st, pushing through a pandemic.


That looks fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

That's amazing! :heart:



Metallitubby said:


> It is long way from the house to the road.


Sung to the tune of "It's a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll". 

:laugh:


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

That's the guard house. He is going to put up a gate to keep out the riff-raff.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I do, but I'd prefer not to post them en masse. The house is actually a pre-fabricated house from a company in Asheville called Deltec. It's a high performance home designed specifically for efficiency and solar (which is being installed after the driveway cures next week).
> 
> www.deltechomes.com
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Where did you decide to build? I doubt I could afford a build that extensive, but we're needing to get a property better suited for our dogs and need to get something with a yard. Looking at Cumminng maybe Buford.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I can Tetris one more in.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Harold said:


> That's the guard house. He is going to put up a gate to keep out the riff-raff.


I thought he was the riff raff.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

danny_16v said:


> That is awesome! Where did you decide to build?


Ball Ground.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Finished the SwissTrax on my 2 car garage. Now to start on the 2nd garage


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Looks fantastic sandjunkie:thumbup:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

masa8888 said:


> Looks fantastic sandjunkie:thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Me too.
> 
> Here's a picture from a couple minutes ago. They already relief-cut the entire driveway this morning in hundreds of places. I am just glad that we are to this point in the build. It has seemed like forever, starting April 1st, pushing through a pandemic.
> ]


That driveway is awesome, quite envious!



sandjunkie said:


> Finished the SwissTrax on my 2 car garage. Now to start on the 2nd garage]


That looks great! I'd love to have a showy garage with a cool floor like that



Little update on my garage, we are under roof, shingles and roll up garage door should be installed today, fingerscrossed

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Coming along very nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great and quick to get under roof!

Make sure you do the walls and floor before anything goes in there...I'm 15 years on and have yet to do my floor (with too much crap in there to make it easy to do), luckily I did my interior roof and paint before I moved cars in.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby and Sandjunkie's progress is great! I'm envious of both.  




fouckhest said:


> Little update on my garage, we are under roof, shingles and roll up garage door should be installed today, fingerscrossed


That was pretty quick. Looking good, man!




JMURiz said:


> Make sure you do the walls and floor before anything goes in there...I'm 15 years on and have yet to do my floor (with too much crap in there to make it easy to do), luckily I did my interior roof and paint before I moved cars in.


Listen to this man. Spending a couple of extra days (even weeks!) to get it done first is much, much better than "I'll get to it soon". Once you start moving stuff in there, even a little, it tends to compound and take priority over the garage itself, making it seemingly impossible to finish. There are things I wish I had done in mine before we got everything in there, but since the house was never empty (it was my mother in-law's house) the opportunity didn't afford itself like your new build. Use the time wisely. :beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> Looks great and quick to get under roof!
> 
> Make sure you do the walls and floor before anything goes in there...I'm 15 years on and have yet to do my floor (with too much crap in there to make it easy to do), luckily I did my interior roof and paint before I moved cars in.





Air and water do mix said:


> Listen to this man. Spending a couple of extra days (even weeks!) to get it done first is much, much better than "I'll get to it soon". Once you start moving stuff in there, even a little, it tends to compound and take priority over the garage itself, making it seemingly impossible to finish. There are things I wish I had done in mine before we got everything in there, but since the house was never empty (it was my mother in-law's house) the opportunity didn't afford itself like your new build. Use the time wisely. :beer:


Oh believe me, I am 100% doing the floor before I do anything in the garage or move anything in the new space, I told my self from the very beginning I only have one chance to protect the new floor, it also helps that I dont "need" to move anything in there to get out of storage or get things under roof :beer:

Plan will be to use Covershield U140, I've done a lot of reading over on garage journal, this stuff really seems to be a great bang for the buck: https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442869&page=4

https://www.covertecproducts.com/wp...TDS.pdf?_sm_au_=iVV64VrrTKnKq55j24kTHKQjVBqVt


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Good choice, I was just this week looking at TS210/U140 (basically the same product by different companies) :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> Good choice, I was just this week looking at TS210/U140 (basically the same product by different companies) :thumbup:


haha, too funny, i have both of there tech data sheets pinned on my web browers, havent 100% decided, but the U140 thread on GJ gives me confidence :thumbup:


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

JMURiz said:


> Good choice, I was just this week looking at TS210/U140 (basically the same product by different companies) :thumbup:


They may not be one and the same, but I'd bet they're identical. Something you guys should know: I was going to do my garage in TS210 and looked further into CS USA—the company that sells TS210—because they're right up the road from me, and there's not much to them. Definitely NOT a manufacturer of the products they sell. They appear to be a private label eCommerce storefront remarketing products from another sealer manufacturer(s).


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> That driveway is awesome, quite envious!


I haven't had a chance to see it for myself in the daytime. I have been traveling for work (and will be for three more weeks).


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Just over $22k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cheap as hell- I wish I could have gotten pricing like that- I think northeast contractors just charge a lot more. I had my whole driveway demolished and re-done, a whole lot of new gravel, compacted (forget the thickness, but it was a ton of gravel), then new asphalt surface, with a new apron poured (that was concrete). I probably forgot a few steps in between. To do the whole job in concrete would have been $24k. If I did pavers, it would have been closer to $30k. Asphalt was $14k.

I had pavers put in front of the garage so that I can use jackstands in the driveway where it's somewhat level (my driveway is a big slope except at the top going into the garage).

That driveway is beautiful, I'm envious.


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

Been lurking this thread forever and finally wanted to share. Thanks to everyone who has contributed. It’s been an awesome and interesting read. 

We turned the old attached one car garage into a family room and added a 3 car garage. 40x30’ .... oversized doors (8x10). Plenty of room to open the car doors and not have to worry about hitting anything. There is an overhead storage level with pull down ladder but with 12 foot ceilings, it was a pain lugging heavy totes up there so we built shelving which has been awesome. Lots of space. Well lit work area. And some cool ceiling fans I found on Lowe’s site of all places. The garage is fully insulated too so we can use it year round which has come in handy for large family get togethers.

:thumbup:


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Did not have time to paint the walls yet, we are getting drenched here at the moment. 



















Since there are clearly not enough windows, I will add a polycarbonate window as well.


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Did not have time to paint the walls yet, we are getting drenched here at the moment.
> 
> Since there are clearly not enough windows, I will add a polycarbonate window as well.


Are you paving your driveway or leaving the crushed stone?


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

rammalammadingdong said:


> Are you paving your driveway or leaving the crushed stone?


I'm leaving it. I actually redid it earlier this year. I put polypropylene (geotextile) sheeting down so it doesn't mix with the soil underneath it. 

That's bedrock right in front of the garage, so if I was to pave it, I would need to get rid of that.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Added second lift this weekend to gain a parking space for the new (to me) Z4 coupe.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whats everyone's thoughts on the wall mounted tire holders?

thinking about one to save some floor space.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on the wall mounted tire holders?
> 
> thinking about one to save some floor space.


Build your own out of Unistrut and rigid steel conduit. I built a 10' wide one which holds 12 (225 and 235) wheels/tires. I don't have any good photos of it besides what's showing here.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on the wall mounted tire holders?
> 
> thinking about one to save some floor space.


i have considered doing wall mounted tire hangers in my garage (i drift so there is always about 20 tires on hand at one time) but what ive found is that it really depends on the height of the ceiling. if you cant mount it high enough that you wont hit it with your head without ducking its not worth it. my ceilings is barely 7ft so there would be no way that the tires wouldnt be in the way and id rather just stack them off to the side about 6-8 tires tall then hang them on the wall and worry about smacking my head into them. if you have ceilings like red we posted then it should work great and fairly cheap if you make them yourself


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Added second lift this weekend to gain a parking space for the new (to me) Z4 coupe.


Wow. Wow wow wow. This is beautiful.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on the wall mounted tire holders?
> 
> thinking about one to save some floor space.


I almost prefer the hooks vs the rack/shelf.
But it does get harder to hook the wheels up at the top(if mounted the way i have it), if they are bigger. 
(went from Mini 16" wheels to Tiguan 19" Savanas)


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Build your own out of Unistrut and rigid steel conduit. I built a 10' wide one which holds 12 (225 and 235) wheels/tires. I don't have any good photos of it besides what's showing here.


Any chance you could snap a couple photos, I'm curious how you approached this? 

I am in the process of planning a way to store my spare wheels, I'm debating just "storing" them vs "showing" them....


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on the wall mounted tire holders?
> 
> thinking about one to save some floor space.


I've got Tire Rack's branded tire/wheel storage rack.

https://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=164


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Have it, like it. Only downside is to get tires/wheels up there....


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I've got two of these which can be bought almost anywhere:

https://www.menards.com/main/storag...ding-tireloft-trade/01031/p-1444436954723.htm

If you have a Menard's around, they stock them in store regularly.

Holds like 300 lbs and is foldable if you would like, but I just crank everything tight and it's rock solid. Have two of them, very very happy with both.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> I've got two of these which can be bought almost anywhere:
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/storag...ding-tireloft-trade/01031/p-1444436954723.htm
> 
> ...


I bought 4 of these to put up in the garage one of these days.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dunhamjr said:


> I bought 4 of these to put up in the garage one of these days.


They seem janky at first but then when you tighten everything up they become rock solid. I'm sure I could do pull ups on them.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Just ordered two of them to go pick up at the Menard's this afternoon. Currently storing the seasonal sets on dollies and they're eating up an entire corner of the garage. I'll throw some aftermarket lag screws in em and call it a day.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Just ordered two of them to go pick up at the Menard's this afternoon. Currently storing the seasonal sets on dollies and they're eating up an entire corner of the garage. I'll throw some aftermarket lag screws in em and call it a day.


Shouldn't even need to use different lag screws, the ones that come with the HyLoft are plenty fine - I do remember people complaining about the lag screws for the Tire Rack unit though.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> They seem janky at first but then when you tighten everything up they become rock solid. I'm sure I could do pull ups on them.


yeah this lines up with the reviews I read as well... they come in the box pretty loose, so can def see if someone doesnt think to tighten everything up they would seem very unstable compared to the weight they are meant to hold.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Added second lift this weekend to gain a parking space for the new (to me) Z4 coupe.


How tall is your garage ceiling? Doesn't look like the usual 11ft+ that a lot of people have when they put a 4 post in :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

aar0n. said:


> How tall is your garage ceiling? Doesn't look like the usual 11ft+ that a lot of people have when they put a 4 post in :thumbup::thumbup:


Just measured. 10'-8". Good thing the Z4 and Mx-5 aren't too tall.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Build your own out of Unistrut and rigid steel conduit. I built a 10' wide one which holds 12 (225 and 235) wheels/tires. I don't have any good photos of it besides what's showing here.





fouckhest said:


> Any chance you could snap a couple photos, I'm curious how you approached this?
> 
> I am in the process of planning a way to store my spare wheels, I'm debating just "storing" them vs "showing" them....


In for the (possible) pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Wound up hanging only one set of tires. Started laying out the second rack and realized that it would take up more space on the wall than if I just left them stacked on the dolly in the corner. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Wound up hanging only one set of tires. Started laying out the second rack and realized that it would take up more space on the wall than if I just left them stacked on the dolly in the corner.


Why don't you just deflate your tires and put them in a vacuum bag for minimal storage?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> why don't you just deflate your tires and put them in a vacuum bag for minimal storage?


/science


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> Why don't you just deflate your tires and put them in a vacuum bag for minimal storage?


LOL. If I could, I would.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> In for the (possible) pictures. :thumbup:


Here you go.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Was lookin at lights today at Menards (similar to HD for those outside the midwest). These are $75 a piece, diamond tread, 50k hour life, 10,000 lumen LEDs. Can daisy chain up to 6 together:





Anyone familiar with that brand? Couldn't seem to find anything on the box or online indicating they could be flush mounted to the ceiling.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

It'a a Menards house brand. Go to their website and search for 62200 for more info.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Finally have all four clean at the same time.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Woah, hold on a second! Is that a detached garage (with some functional space above) or is this an attached garage end view of your house?

Either way, that's a heck of a space. :beer: :beer:

And what's in the middle entryway? Is that open to the garage or is it some kind of mudroom & stairway to the second floor?


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Woah, hold on a second! Is that a detached garage (with some functional space above) or is this an attached garage end view of your house?
> 
> Either way, that's a heck of a space. :beer: :beer:
> 
> And what's in the middle entryway? Is that open to the garage or is it some kind of mudroom & stairway to the second floor?


Garage is attached to the north side of my home. The door opens to the garage. Mudroom entry is almost immediately inside from there. The room above is a bedroom accessed from inside the home.


----------



## shofast (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a very nice set up! What model of 4 post bendpak is that?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Here you go.


Thanks! That looks like you could hang a car off of it. :laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Garage is attached to the north side of my home. The door opens to the garage. Mudroom entry is almost immediately inside from there. The room above is a bedroom accessed from inside the home.


Thanks for the wheel rack photos, might have to do a BOM on these and see if it would be cost effective.

Great looking space!


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Quick update on the Menards/Hyloft tire storage racks:

Do not over-torque the hardware. Gutentight will do. When tightening with a hex wrench and a socket, it was not at all difficult for me to crimp the tubing under the washer and nut. 

Redwe-in-Wi: The strut version you engineered is AWESOME. If I didn't already have one of these on the wall, I would have been buying a bandsaw to do the same this past weekend :thumbup:


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

shofast said:


> That's a very nice set up! What model of 4 post bendpak is that?


They are each HD-9. The blue one is from 2013 when they had many color choices. The gray one is 2020, and color choices are no longer available without a crazy up extra charge. 




Stromaluski said:


> Thanks! That looks like you could hang a car off of it. :laugh:


It's certainly overbuilt, but I wasn't taking any chances. 




fouckhest said:


> Thanks for the wheel rack photos, might have to do a BOM on these and see if it would be cost effective.
> 
> Great looking space!


I ordered all the material through an electrical distributor (I work for an electrical contractor). The Unistrut material should be widely available. I built it 10+ years ago. I could come up with a rough BOM.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

I need suggestions on a new workbench. I currently have a flimsy one that has served me well, but it's time to upgrade. I also have a Craftsman 3-piece rolling tool chest that is in good condition, but could use an upgrade as well. I'm looking to replace both and gain some workspace in the process. I really like this Husky bench from Home Depot. It's $898 right now, but I've seen it go on sale for $798. Does anyone have one that can comment on how they like it? Are there any other ones in that price point I should look at? I definitely want the pegboard back. I'm pretty sure I can fit everything from my current workbench and in my toolbox in this one. It'll also give me more workspace since it's wider than my current bench. I have about 78" of width to fit something in. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Heavy-Duty-61-in-W-Deep-10-Drawer-1-Door-Tool-Chest-Mobile-Workbench-in-Matte-Black-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

redwe-in-wi said:


> I ordered all the material through an electrical distributor (I work for an electrical contractor). The Unistrut material should be widely available. I built it 10+ years ago. I could come up with a rough BOM.


No sweat, I know "onlinemetals.com" sells Unistrut, I'll likely start there and see what prices look like :thumbup:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

tardman91 said:


> I need suggestions on a new workbench. I currently have a flimsy one that has served me well, but it's time to upgrade. I also have a Craftsman 3-piece rolling tool chest that is in good condition, but could use an upgrade as well. I'm looking to replace both and gain some workspace in the process. I really like this Husky bench from Home Depot. It's $898 right now, but I've seen it go on sale for $798. Does anyone have one that can comment on how they like it? Are there any other ones in that price point I should look at? I definitely want the pegboard back. I'm pretty sure I can fit everything from my current workbench and in my toolbox in this one. It'll also give me more workspace since it's wider than my current bench. I have about 78" of width to fit something in.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Heavy-Duty-61-in-W-Deep-10-Drawer-1-Door-Tool-Chest-Mobile-Workbench-in-Matte-Black-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248


I did some research on toolboxes over the last 6 months, my biggest lesson was know your tools. I had my heart set on a Milwaukee box from Home Depot (Milwaukee all the things!) but right before I pulled the trigger I had the bright idea to bring in my socket tray with the deep sockets I have. The drawer wasn't tall enough. That spun me into a deep dark month of my life where I measured all my tools out, figured out the organization I wanted, the room I had, and I went from there. A couple things to consider, especially when moving from a flimsy model:

1. As mentioned, know what you're going to store and how big is it. It sucks to buy a box that doesn't fit your deep sockets.
2. Know how you want things arranged. To me, this was VERY important. I wanted a shallow drawer for metric wrenches and a separate for SAE. Decide what you like
3. For the bigger drawers that you plan on putting the most weight in, make sure they have dual slides per side. My top drawer has all my sockets, impact sockets, etc. It's heavy. 
4. Figure out what kind of top you need. The one you pictured is rather soft wood, will it be a mess in a year after you start using it? 
5. Wheels and how they swivel was a big piece of my decision. For a 72" box, i wanted 6 casters and they all had to swivel. I wanted to be able to pull the box away from the wall, easily. 

I ended up purchasing a Heavy Duty Husky: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-H...SHIP_CONFIRMATION_STS__V1_M1_CA-_-Product_URL










Mine has a top that cranks up and down with some hidden storage under it. I've only had it 6 months but I absolutely love it. It's sturdy, the finish is great, it fits everything I own, and can be moved easily. The Heavy Duty line of Husky seems to be pretty good, even their customer support is solid. I had an issue where the key for the cabinet was shipped inside the box, during shipping somehow the lock moved enough to hold the drawers shut. They sent me a new set of keys, quickly with no run-around.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. I like that 72" unit a lot. Especially in that matte blue. I may have to keep an eye on that one if it goes on sale. With the extra width I could do without the pegboard, or always put one up after the fact if I really feel like I need it.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

The Husky bench/box combos are really nice without moving to a specialty brand. I have a custom built bench + two Husky roller boxes for my setup and am quite pleased with it. If I had to do it again, I'd probably go with a roller combo similar to what's been posted :thumbup:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the Costco overhead saferacks that mount to the ceiling? I wanna free up some space on the sides and was thinking of getting one them.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> Anyone have experience with the Costco overhead saferacks that mount to the ceiling? I wanna free up some space on the sides and was thinking of getting one them.


I have 4 overhead racks, not sure if they're Costco or not. They're screwed into the ceiling with lag screws. They swing a bit because of no diagonal bracing, but I place most of our Christmas decor up there, including a 7' fake tree.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

tardman91 said:


> I need suggestions on a new workbench. I currently have a flimsy one that has served me well, but it's time to upgrade. I also have a Craftsman 3-piece rolling tool chest that is in good condition, but could use an upgrade as well. I'm looking to replace both and gain some workspace in the process. I really like this Husky bench from Home Depot. It's $898 right now, but I've seen it go on sale for $798. Does anyone have one that can comment on how they like it? Are there any other ones in that price point I should look at? I definitely want the pegboard back. I'm pretty sure I can fit everything from my current workbench and in my toolbox in this one. It'll also give me more workspace since it's wider than my current bench. I have about 78" of width to fit something in.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Heavy-Duty-61-in-W-Deep-10-Drawer-1-Door-Tool-Chest-Mobile-Workbench-in-Matte-Black-with-Flip-up-Pegboard-H61MWC10PB/304189248


stalking this as well but going to wait for black friday deals, i picked up a smaller husky about 5 years ago on BF and need to upgrade too


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Another fan of the Husky stuff, was set on pairing that black heavy duty 61" with the pegboard and a 46" 9 drawer, but decided I didn't need the pegboard and I wanted a matching pair of chests, so swapped out the 61" for a 56" consumer grade along with the 46". I also wanted a cabinet section for my oil extractor.

For me the consumer grade is sturdy enough. Keep in mind too that you could add a pegboard to the wall behind the chest if you want.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4...bench-with-Hardwood-Top-H46MWC9GWV2/313615422

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5...White-with-Hardwood-Top-H56MWC5GWXD/309192704


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> I have 4 overhead racks, not sure if they're Costco or not. They're screwed into the ceiling with lag screws. They swing a bit because of no diagonal bracing, but I place most of our Christmas decor up there, including a 7' fake tree.


sweet, thanks


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

rich! said:


> stalking this as well but going to wait for black friday deals, i picked up a smaller husky about 5 years ago on BF and need to upgrade too


I got the 46" Husky box a few years ago; it was on sale for $298. 

I want to add this from HF:









Good way to store all the random house s**t like all the painting stuff, lightbulbs, batteries, etc.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> Anyone have experience with the Costco overhead saferacks that mount to the ceiling? I wanna free up some space on the sides and was thinking of getting one them.



I have this NewAge setup, two actually. They're pretty sturdy and not too difficult to install. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RNM5DPD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

**Link is for a set of 2, for $299 shipped. *


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Finally have all four clean at the same time.


Wow, jealous of that space. I would love to have all the cars under roof and that huge parking pad to wash cars, play hoops etc.
Why again do I have to live where they have 1/8 acre lots...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> I have this NewAge setup, two actually. They're pretty sturdy and not too difficult to install.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RNM5DPD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> **Link is for a set of 2, for $299 shipped. *


hmm thanks slightly cheaper than the costco one for $160


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Finally got some paint started.









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

nice, looking forward to more. :thumbup:

also, GAP sticker. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> nice, looking forward to more. :thumbup:


It's going to look fantastic!



n0rdicalex. said:


> also, GAP sticker. :beer:


I had to look for it. :sly: Found it!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's going to look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look for it. :sly: Found it!


Me too... 
I totally forgot it was there.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> Anyone have experience with the Costco overhead saferacks that mount to the ceiling? I wanna free up some space on the sides and was thinking of getting one them.


I installed two 4’ x 8’ saferacks from Costco. Very happy with how much crap they can hold. Would recommend you wait till they go on sale.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> Anyone have experience with the Costco overhead saferacks that mount to the ceiling? I wanna free up some space on the sides and was thinking of getting one them.


I had the Costco saferack at our house in VA... It's pretty much amazing. Super solid. I had two sets of winter wheels and a bunch of other crap up there with no issues at all. I wholeheartedly recommend the setup.


----------



## westsideseal (Sep 8, 2002)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I had the Costco saferack at our house in VA... It's pretty much amazing. Super solid. I had two sets of winter wheels and a bunch of other crap up there with no issues at all. I wholeheartedly recommend the setup.


Same here. They were easy enough to install and work great.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

A couple weeks ago, I finally got the replacement drain bushing installed on my compressor and flipped the switch. Super PITA job that involved clearing a bunch of rust from the threads, and freezing the bushing to make sure it went in as easily as possible, since it's such a tight fit. However, I'm pleased that no major leaks were noted, some bleed down over the course of a couple days, but I think it was like that at the old house. Hard to remember after 2.5 years, and a lot happening in those 2.5 years.

More crucially, I got the air compressor hooked up to my reel, which I also brought from the old house. One night, I rather poorly installed the anchors (missed the location/alignment just a tad) and was just angry at myself that I put it off for weeks. Well I finally sat down to hog out the holes, space it out a bit (I mentioned how poorly I lined everything up, well the reel was almost hitting the ceiling, and just about touching the anchor stud) and hook up the reel to the compressor in the storage room.

I might want to run hard line at some point, but at this stage, I'm so happy to gain the use of my compressor back, especially for airing up tires, blowing off dust/general cleaning, and to have my air tools back. Plus, I'm that much closer to the possibility of painting the M3


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Stripe is in. Still need to do a bit of touch-up here and there.

Learned that I don't like painting red, and that going over primer with red is dumb. When I do other portions of this garage and the small garage, I will be painting the blue up to the grey then covering that with the red.

Coat #3 of red is drying now, whereas the grey and blue covered in 1 coat.









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Approximate locations for the husky heavy duty tall and wall cabinets.









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Stage 1 ish complete.
Tall and wall cabinets done. So glad I put all that work into paint a wall that's nearly all covered. 

Now to organize some crap that's been piling up since we moved in.

Eventuality planning to replace this workbench with a rolling toolbox, the red box will likely end up in the other garage, and putting a refrigerator about where the red box is now.









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

My three car garage is now a four car garage. :laugh: 










All tucked in. 










With the Jetta on dollies I can still move it to the center bay to try to make progress over the winter. I was worried about getting stuck on the expansion joint but the dollies went right over it and I was able to easily move the car myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a nice setup. :thumbup:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

What size air compressor is enough for airing up tires and blowing dust/water off of vehicles for a clean-up?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

bombardi said:


> What size air compressor is enough for airing up tires and blowing dust/water off of vehicles for a clean-up?


I would think just about any air compressor would do that job. But a medium-size compressor in the 20gal range would be nice if you ever want to use actual tools with it.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Nealric said:


> I would think just about any air compressor would do that job. But a medium-size compressor in the 20gal range would be nice if you ever want to use actual tools with it.


this. your basic contractor sized portable one will do that no problem. it will kick on and off a lot but still work great. i have a 20(25?) that i run a tire machine on. has to cycle on and off once per tire removal and install


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

bombardi said:


> What size air compressor is enough for airing up tires and blowing dust/water off of vehicles for a clean-up?


IMO, you want two devices for that:

1) small portable air compressor

2) battery (or corded) handheld blower


I have a Viair compressor I store in my Jeep and it’s way easier to use that to air up a tire than to break out the big air compressor, coil/uncoil the hose, etc. 

https://www.amazon.com/Viair-00088-...mpressor&qid=1605719415&sprefix=viair+&sr=8-3

And for blowing off a car, you don’t want the small narrow high pressure hose, you want a big thick pipe (heh) that moves high volume. I have one of these and it’s great. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-O...t-Fan-Leaf-Blower-Tool-Only-P21081A/206542642


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

The_Real_Stack said:


> IMO, you want two devices for that:
> 
> 1) small portable air compressor
> 
> ...


Good to know! I actually already have an electric blower I just never thought to use it to blow off water :banghead: My interiors never get dirty enough to blow dirt out of the vents or other tight crevices (heh) anyway so no need to use a compressor for that too.


Thanks to everyone else for the replies :thumbup:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

For a compressor, think of what else you might need it for, and size it for that. When I moved into my first garage, I bought one of those 8-gal HF deals, which was good for spot work but not so much for any major tool/grinding/cutting work. I bought a 60 gallon compressor off Craigslist and that's been my go-to for everything from tire fill-ups to sandblasting and cutting. Arguably overkill if you're just setting tire pressures, but it's good to have. 

When we moved a few years ago, I knew it was going to be a while before I got my air set up in my workshop (lower garage), so I bought one of those oil-less pancake compressors to live up in my upper garage, I think it's a 3-gallon job. Big mistake. If I'm trying to fill just a car tire - nevermind a truck tire - from about 25 up to 35 PSI, I get maybe 1 tire out of a tank before I have to fill it back up. Then it's a couple minutes to wait for the asthmatic mouse to re-fill the tank, and rinse and repeat.

If you have to fill with a tank, I found that the key is to have enough reserve so that you don't drop too much in pressure, otherwise it's useless. For example, a tank, whether its 4 gallons or 40 gallons, won't fill a tire if the tank pressure is less than whatever the current tire pressure is, and the closer you get to matching pressures, the slower the fill. The bigger tank will keep you at the higher fill rate longer, shortening your overall time.

I also have a Goodyear compressor like the Viair one that Stack posted and IMO it's better overall for filling up tires than the pancake one. When I bought the pancake compressor, I thought it would do a better job of filling/maintaining pressure than it has otherwise proved, so that was a lesson earned. The Goodyear compressor does take a couple minutes per tire to pump pressures back up, so there's not a huge time advantage compared to the pancake compressor, but it does eliminate the back and forth of filling the tire, then plugging it back in, waiting to fill, then resuming filling. My only other problem with the Goodyear is that it's usually buried in my shop because it was always a part of my 'race kit' that lives in my shop.

I will say, it feels good to have the 60-gallon back up and running after 2.5 years of not having it, despite being overkill for what I really need it for, considering I was able to get by for 2.5 years without it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Along the lines of compressors I picked up a DEWALT Flexvolt 2.5Gal 60V cordless a few months ago and it has already come in handy on several occasions. Easily fills tires and comes in handy for situations where you don't have an outlet. 










If you need a portable small compressor solution it is a pretty slick unit. :thumbup:


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

For compressors, to me the optimal number is 2-3. You want a small portable one that takes just a minute to take out for filling tires, pool toys, basketballs, etc. 

Then you want a bigger portable one that can run small air tools, I have a 5gal Craftsman one that does OK, I mostly use it for nail guns (framing and trim), it’s not too bulky to move around. 

And then if you’re doing major shop work, yeah you want one of those big ass standing ones. I personally don’t need one of these so I don’t have one. Bombardi doesn’t sound like he needs this either.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bombardi said:


> What size air compressor is enough for airing up tires and blowing dust/water off of vehicles for a clean-up?


Go with a 80 gal. air compressor. You'll thank me later.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

I use this little thing for tires and inflating stuff. Fits in a drawer, $25:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-120-Volt-Inflator-HY120/301753174


I use a 4-5gal for tools and stuff.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Go with a 80 gal. air compressor. You'll thank me later.


I've only got a 60gal, but definitely recommend getting something with oil in the case, I use a 230v Quincy


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm trying to live my life compressor-free. I have a bicycle pump for bike tires and sports balls and two small inflators for car tires that can run off an AC cord, cigarette 12V outlet, or power tool battery (one of them). I have two power tool battery powered blowers - a small one that also has adaptors for things an air mattress and a bigger one for the yard. I sometimes use them for blowing off water as well. I also have battery powered nail guns.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

2 doors said:


> *I'm trying to live my life compressor-free. * I have a bicycle pump for bike tires and sports balls and two small inflators for car tires that can run off an AC cord, cigarette 12V outlet, or power tool battery (one of them). I have two power tool battery powered blowers - a small one that also has adaptors for things an air mattress and a bigger one for the yard. I sometimes use them for blowing off water as well. I also have battery powered nail guns.


But...why?


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

I ended purchasing a basically brand new Kobalt 4.3 electric air compressor retails for $200 but for $80 off Craigslist.  

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm closing on my very first house in a few weeks and really, really excited to get started on the garage! I'd like to go with the popular gray/red/white paint or some variation of that. Fortunately it has a fresh coat of white on the walls already. The floor looks like its a DIY epoxy so I might just put Racedeck tiles on top of that. 

I can't wait to get started on this blank slate and move in my compressor and all the tools/boxes I've had in storage for years. It looks like it has lots of height to install a lift if I ever wanted to down the road too. 

The garage is on the rear of the house with a small street between the back of the houses which is nice too.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2 doors said:


> I'm trying to live my life compressor-free. I have a bicycle pump for bike tires and sports balls and two small inflators for car tires that can run off an AC cord, cigarette 12V outlet, or power tool battery (one of them). I have two power tool battery powered blowers - a small one that also has adaptors for things an air mattress and a bigger one for the yard. I sometimes use them for blowing off water as well. I also have battery powered nail guns.


I made do without an air compressor for years, relying on electric tools. For most core automotive functions, electric tools do very well. But now that I have an air compressor, I've found it extremely useful, and there are circumstances were electric doesn't replace air. 

For example: rebuilding brake calipers. Easiest way to remove the old brake piston is compressed air. Otherwise you need another tool which is more likely to cause damage. Another example is vacuum based coolant system or brake bleeders. It's also way easier to air up a tire with a real air compressor instead of one of those wheezy cigarette lighter ones.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> The garage is on the rear of the house with* a small street between the back of the houses* which is nice too.


That's called an alley.



The_Real_Stack said:


> But...why?





Nealric said:


> I made do without an air compressor for years, relying on electric tools. For most core automotive functions, electric tools do very well. But now that I have an air compressor, I've found it extremely useful, and there are circumstances were electric doesn't replace air.
> 
> For example: rebuilding brake calipers. Easiest way to remove the old brake piston is compressed air. Otherwise you need another tool which is more likely to cause damage. Another example is vacuum based coolant system or brake bleeders. It's also way easier to air up a tire with a real air compressor instead of one of those wheezy cigarette lighter ones.


Why? Why do some people choose to be vegans? Or not drink? Or get tattoos? It's a lifestyle choice. 

Seriously, I don't have a place to put a big one now and haven't had a need that really justifies a small one. I'll probably end up with one someday if the right opportunity comes along.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

2 doors said:


> That's called an alley.


I was originally going to say alley but correct me if I'm wrong if this is more of a street. I would say an alley is normally in a more downtown setting and is tight access lined with tall fences and dumpsters. Something like Hawk's roofless garage alley. 

This is more of a street only the houses with garages facing it would typically access but ours opens up to the whole yard. I can fit 6 cars in the driveway and the garage is oversized lengthwise. Does a street sign/name make it a real street


















Excuse my crappy gopro pictures I took during the inspection.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I was originally going to say alley but correct me if I'm wrong if this is more of a street. I would say an alley is normally in a more downtown setting and is tight access lined with tall fences and dumpsters. Something like Hawk's roofless garage alley.
> 
> This is more of a street only the houses with garages facing it would typically access but ours opens up to the whole yard. I can fit 6 cars in the driveway and the garage is oversized lengthwise. Does a street sign/name make it a real street


Wow, that's wild. I've never seen that before! Your "alley" has a name? Does the front of your house also have a street with a name? Your driveway and garage are great for off the street (and off the alley) parking.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I'm closing on my very first house in a few weeks and really, really excited to get started on the garage! I'd like to go with the popular gray/red/white paint or some variation of that. Fortunately it has a fresh coat of white on the walls already. The floor looks like its a DIY epoxy so I might just put Racedeck tiles on top of that.
> 
> I can't wait to get started on this blank slate and move in my compressor and all the tools/boxes I've had in storage for years. It looks like it has lots of height to install a lift if I ever wanted to down the road too.
> 
> The garage is on the rear of the house with a small street between the back of the houses which is nice too.


Congrats on the new garage and house. Definitely looks like a nice space and as you said like there is room for a lift. That is something my garage is lacking at the moment.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Snagged a projector for the garage so I can game on a big screen. Went with the Optoma HD28HDR because it has the lowest input latency I could find, only 8.4ms, so input lag is damn near the same as LCD tv's. Definitely can not notice any while gaming. 










Then I ordered a 120" screen but already regretting not getting a 150" since I have the room for it with the 10' wide garage door. Luckily the screen was damaged when it arrived so Amazon gave me a full refund, so I'm not out anything other than some time it took to rig something up to fix the winding mechanism.





































When I get the 150" I am going to fab up something more elegant than chain around the garage door rails so that the garage door can still open while the screen is installed. Currently I have to unhang the screen every time i need to open the garage door :banghead: I did ceiling mount the projector already but I may have to move it back a bit once I move up to the larger screen if I cant push the screen closer to the garage door than it is currently.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

New workbench gets delivered today! Can't wait. Updates to follow...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> I've only got a 60gal, but definitely recommend getting something with oil in the case, I use a 230v Quincy


Too loud even when located inside a separate insulated room or closet. Rotary vane compressors are the only big compressor I’ll ever use in an all-purpose garage/ auto fab shop where I’m running everything from handheld air tools to vapor blasting to painting to CNC machine tools and everything in between.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Before and after. Brother bought a bigger tool box so I got his old box for $100. I finally can fit most of my tools into the boxes.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

tardman91 said:


> New workbench gets delivered today! Can't wait. Updates to follow...


You're going to like that a lot. I am super happy with my non-heavy duty Huskies I bought earlier this year, so the HD ones can only be that much better. I looked at that one too in the store, it was really nice.



pawa_k2001 said:


> Before and after. Brother bought a bigger tool box so I got his old box for $100. I finally can fit most of my tools into the boxes.


Looks good - nice that your brother had the same box for a nice matching set.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Looks good - nice that your brother had the same box for a nice matching set.


We bought them together over a decade ago when we lived together, alot of history in them.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Before and after. Brother bought a bigger tool box so I got his old box for $100. I finally can fit most of my tools into the boxes.



Looking good!!!

Tenant moved out finally which gives me back the far garage, which needs some love. Started cleaning the floors as it was so dirty from him using as a repair garage and never cleaning up the floors during jobs. For now it is going to function as the cut room and storage until I can get around to painting it later this winter. Floors are rough, so those might have to be ground in the spring and then do a test floor epoxy to see how it sticks due to how grimy they are. 



















Current center garage is doing its job pretty well but some more organizing is needed.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Making a little progress on my new space, trim is almost done, unfortunately waiting on a new garage door, this one doesn't close properly, leaves a gap on one end...

More siding and dirt by fouckhest, on Flickr

Going to get one more load of dirt and should have my driveway setup for easy entry/exit.

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering how your garage was coming along! Looks great!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> I was wondering how your garage was coming along! Looks great!


Slowly but surely! Come over and check it out one of these days, you live SOOOO far away


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Looks awesome!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just finished taking this bad boy out of the box. I'm loving it so far. And the adjustable top is awesome! I've got some rearranging to do in the garage to get everything where I want it, but this is a huge piece. 









I did a little video review as well.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

tardman91 said:


> Just finished taking this bad boy out of the box. I'm loving it so far. And the adjustable top is awesome! I've got some rearranging to do in the garage to get everything where I want it, but this is a huge piece.
> 
> View attachment 56787
> 
> I did a little video review as well.


That's a nice unit. Jelly.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Finally got the lift up and working! The garage is two very small items from technically being complete. And then it's time to start figuring out what's going to happen on the inside so I can use it. First thing will be insulation.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

I like the gray. I just don't like Atlas.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> garage.jpg


Nice lift!

I'm sure you've heard it a million times, but I'll repeat nevertheless: install extra evertying, especially electrical outlets and a larger circuit - you can as always use less power, but adding more after walls go up is more expensive and work. Also, install plenty of lights!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> I like the gray. I just don't like Atlas.


Thanks broseph. For my purposes I think many lifts would do the trick. I would have liked a rotary that most people around me seemed to be selling, but the price tag was just more than I wanted to spend. But for a hobby garage, I this will work fine. We'll see though.


col.mustard said:


> Nice lift!
> 
> I'm sure you've heard it a million times, but I'll repeat nevertheless: install extra evertying, especially electrical outlets and a larger circuit - you can as always use less power, but adding more after walls go up is more expensive and work. Also, install plenty of lights!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I put quite a few outlets in, so I should have that covered. I think the lights may be something to revisit when I get to sheetrocking, but for now, I think the lighting situation works. I don't have a 'Tubby sized garage, so I luckily don't have a ton of space to light up. Either way, it's a work in progress. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Thanks broseph. For my purposes I think many lifts would do the trick.


I agree. The hobbyist shop I currently work on my own cars has an Atlas and the dude is constantly having problems with his. This is my only metric to base my experience on.

*Oh, and my shop is only 1000sq/ft. Nothing extravagant.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> *Oh, and my shop is only 1000sq/ft. Nothing extravagant.


whenever I see a sqft number I always try to figure the actual W x L of the floor. and I picture it in my head until I get the relative size. So when you say 1000sqft, I think (first) 10' x 100'? That's an odd shape. 20' x 50'? 25' x 40'?  Your shop is a decent size. 

The shop I worked in for 90% of my racing life was 4800sqft. Roughly 1/3 of it was airplane storage. 1/3 race car stuff and the balance was the "machine shop" and wood shop. Back when my b-i-l started racing, they blacked out the windows so no one could see what they were doing (public access because airport). Rumors were started that my b-i-l had CNC machines and lathes to make cheater parts. Riiiiiiiiight. A couple welders, bench grinder, band saw and drill press. That's what we had to work with. We didn't even have a lift to work on the cars with. I spent my formative racing years with a manual tire machine. 10" wide tires on 15x10 rims. F**k that runnin'.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> I agree. The hobbyist shop I currently work on my own cars has an Atlas and the dude is constantly having problems with his. This is my only metric to base my experience on.
> 
> *Oh, and my shop is only 1000sq/ft. Nothing extravagant.


Like with cars, I'm sure there are bad stories with every lift. I had 4 different shops come out and talk to me about lifts---every single one told me that Bendpak lifts were to be avoided. I thought that was pretty surprising. I have no idea if they're good or not, but they do seem to sell quite a few lifts. Hopefully going with a platinum series atlas will buy me a better, more reliable experience. We'll see.


Oh yes, your garage is almost twice the size of mine. With the lift, I only have room for one car. I'm at like 568 sq ft and we had roof height limitations imposed by the township. I'm surprised anything that isn't associated with Toll Brothers gets built by me.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> . Hopefully going with a platinum series atlas will buy me a better, more reliable experience.


Aside from the color, is there a spec difference?

Oh, and I went with a Nussbaum (10k lb assymmetric). Built 150 miles north of me, and I got to meet all of the people that built it, which is a point of pride for me.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> Aside from the color, is there a spec difference?
> 
> Oh, and I went with a Nussbaum (10k lb assymmetric). Built 150 miles north of me, and I got to meet all of the people that built it, which is a point of pride for me.


Mine is also 10k lbs, but also ALI certified. I think that's the big difference with the regular atlas lifts. I didn't look to see if there are also different motors or other differences with the hydraulic setup.

Oh and I believe the current wheeler dealer crew uses a nussbaum as well. I think they were a bit too rich for my blood if I am recalling correctly.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Oh and I believe the current wheeler dealer crew uses a nussbaum as well. I think they were a bit too rich for my blood if I am recalling correctly.


They do, but theirs have the articulating arms. Mine are just standard asymmetric arms. I mostly work on similar stuff as you. The occasional maintenance task, and modding my own crap.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> They do, but theirs have the articulating arms. Mine are just standard asymmetric arms. I mostly work on similar stuff as you. The occasional maintenance task, and modding my own crap.


Keep looking for a way to retrofit articulating arms to my bendpak. Would makes things so much easier


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

rs4-380 said:


> Keep looking for a way to retrofit articulating arms to my bendpak. Would makes things so much easier


The Nussbaum arms should work with just about everything, right? I mean they can't be that different.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> Nice lift!
> 
> I'm sure you've heard it a million times, but I'll repeat nevertheless: install extra evertying, especially electrical outlets and a larger circuit - you can as always use less power, but adding more after walls go up is more expensive and work. Also, install plenty of lights!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I second that, and you should be installing one, if not two, 230V outlets (air compressor and welder). If no welder, then the second 230V makes it easy to install a charger if you get an EV or PHEV.

Lots of lights- if you insulate the garage and finish it with drywall/cementboard/whatever, paint it white to get maximum reflection. Makes a huge difference. High lumen LED lamps work quite well- I cheated, and installed "regular" electronic ballast industrial-grade T8 4 foot fixtures, running Phillips LED tubes- works great, didn't have to bypass any wiring, really, really bright. Makes my 130W 8 foot T12HO tubes look dim.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

t44tq said:


> I second that, and you should be installing one, if not two, 230V outlets (air compressor and welder). If no welder, then the second 230V makes it easy to install a charger if you get an EV or PHEV.
> 
> Lots of lights- if you insulate the garage and finish it with drywall/cementboard/whatever, paint it white to get maximum reflection. Makes a huge difference. High lumen LED lamps work quite well- I cheated, and installed "regular" electronic ballast industrial-grade T8 4 foot fixtures, running Phillips LED tubes- works great, didn't have to bypass any wiring, really, really bright. Makes my 130W 8 foot T12HO tubes look dim.


I second all of this. This should be made a sticky within this thread.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Ok guys need some advice here. We've been house hunting for quite some time and finally found a house that seems promising. Below is the garage. If we get this house I'd like to vault the ceiling and install a 2 car lift so we can have all 4 cars under a roof (assuming the ceiling height can take 12.5' of Bus/SUV although with that roofline it seems possible). How involved is that process and can you do it to just about any roof or am I over simplifying a complicated construction project? I know it would also require new garage door rails going up the roofline, a liftmaster 8500, and some kind of 2 car lift....Bendpak? What other brands are there? What else should I be considering here? Also yes it looks like the house will need a new driveway which we'll use in negotiations should we get to that point. Also would like to add a more appealing garage door.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

An architect or engineer will need to look at the trusses/bracing above the garage before any major work is done. It won't be cheap, but the end result will be awesome.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Like with cars, I'm sure there are bad stories with every lift. I had 4 different shops come out and talk to me about lifts---every single one told me that Bendpak lifts were to be avoided. I thought that was pretty surprising. I have no idea if they're good or not, but they do seem to sell quite a few lifts. Hopefully going with a platinum series atlas will buy me a better, more reliable experience. We'll see.


Interesting, I have been using a Bendpak at a friends shop for 5 years, not a single issue.(friend has never had a problem either and it’s used almost daily)

What I need to is build a small shop in my backyard but I am inside Asheville city limits so it will be a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> An architect or engineer will need to look at the trusses/bracing above the garage before any major work is done. It won't be cheap, but the end result will be awesome.


Not to mention the city will need to approve it and issue permits. Pretty big project, expect to spend thousands.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Interesting, I have been using a Bendpak at a friends shop for 5 years, not a single issue.(friend has never had a problem either and it’s used almost daily)
> 
> What I need to is build a small shop in my backyard but I am inside Asheville city limits so it will be a pain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know. My first stop on the search for a lift was bendpak. They have quite a variety of different lifts for different uses which is nice. Can't say I have enough experience with lifts to hazard a guess on good vs bad brands. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Ok guys need some advice here. We've been house hunting for quite some time and finally found a house that seems promising. Below is the garage. If we get this house I'd like to vault the ceiling and install a 2 car lift so we can have all 4 cars under a roof (assuming the ceiling height can take 12.5' of Bus/SUV although with that roofline it seems possible). How involved is that process and can you do it to just about any roof or am I over simplifying a complicated construction project? I know it would also require new garage door rails going up the roofline, a liftmaster 8500, and some kind of 2 car lift....Bendpak? What other brands are there? What else should I be considering here? Also yes it looks like the house will need a new driveway which we'll use in negotiations should we get to that point. Also would like to add a more appealing garage door.





Metallitubby said:


> An architect or engineer will need to look at the trusses/bracing above the garage before any major work is done. It won't be cheap, but the end result will be awesome.





puma1552 said:


> Not to mention the city will need to approve it and issue permits. Pretty big project, expect to spend thousands.


Almost certain that you would need to remove the entire roof structure over the garage walls, raise the walls a couple of feet and put on vaulted roof trusses. The existing ceiling looks like it isn't much more than 8'. Even doing just vaulted roof trusses probably wouldn't get you 12.5' at the center point without actually adding to the wall heights.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Yeah, I don't know. My first stop on the search for a lift was bendpak.


Bendpak is good, but misrepresented. Their marketing department is amazing though. Getting their product on all the car shows is genius.

Head over to GarageJournal for the Bendpak horror stories, which usually involved warranty repairs. As previously mentioned, all lift manufacturers will have issues at some point. It's how they handle the after sale that matters most to me (as well as being built in the USA).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Almost certain that you would need to remove the entire roof structure over the garage walls, raise the walls a couple of feet and put on vaulted roof trusses. The existing ceiling looks like it isn't much more than 8'. Even doing just vaulted roof trusses probably wouldn't get you 12.5' at the center point without actually adding to the wall heights.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.


I saw a show do it in 30 minutes WITH commercials.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> An architect or engineer will need to look at the trusses/bracing above the garage before any major work is done. It won't be cheap, but the end result will be awesome.


I vaulted the ceiling on my garage. Engineer was a few hundred bucks (part of another project so I'm not sure what portion was the garage). Framing was ~$2,000, electrical was another ~$500 (specific issue for my build because all of the main jhouse wiring passes through the garage ceiling area and had to be moved). High-lift garage was $1,300 including the liftmaster, which was a total PITA because it wasn't just a straight high lift, but a roofline following lift- had to make lots of calls before finding someone willing/able to do it. So call it $4k all-in. I had a general contractor hired for the rest of remodel, but it's a project you could probably do without a general. You could save some money by DIYing the high-lift, but after reading some of the how-tos, I decided it wasn't something I wanted to take on.

In my case, it was sort of required because the garage had been underbuilt originally and the roof trusses needed reinforcing regardless of whether I lofted the roof or not. Makes a huge difference with making the garage feel more open even though I haven't gotten the lift yet.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> In my case, it was sort of required because the garage had been underbuilt originally and the roof trusses needed reinforcing regardless of whether I lofted the roof or not. Makes a huge difference with making the garage feel more open even though I haven't gotten the lift yet.


I've only seen the wall system and some car shots from your garage. I don't think I've ever seen the entire thing, or enough to show the ceiling.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> I've only seen the wall system and some car shots from your garage. I don't think I've ever seen the entire thing, or enough to show the ceiling.


Old photo from before the Alfa was back together, but this shows the lofted ceiling.










This was the garage from before we bought the house. They had jerry rigged a pillar in the middle because the trusses were sagging.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> Old photo from before the Alfa was back together, but this shows the lofted ceiling.


Oh that's right. I have seen it. I just wasn't paying attention to the ceiling at the time. Did you eventually close it in with drywall or OSB?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> Oh that's right. I have seen it. I just wasn't paying attention to the ceiling at the time. Did you eventually close it in with drywall or OSB?


No, I decided no to for the time being. It's nice to have easy access to the trusses to attach things (recently installed a hoist for the hard top, and having it open also makes the ceiling seem a bit taller. I'm sure the HVAC is a bit less efficient uninsulated, but it can hold 77* on the hottest/coldest days and get it there in ~30min even without. Since I'm only heating/cooling for a few hours at a time, poor efficiency isn't that big of a concern.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> efficiency isn't that big of a concern.


and you are working with what you've got. It looks like things have their place, and that you've got enough room to move around in there. That's really all most of us would ever wish for.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Old photo from before the Alfa was back together, but this shows the lofted ceiling.
> 
> *pic
> 
> ...


You’re doing God’s work. ❤


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

I’m thinking of building a 4 car garage at about 45x35 with a back room taking 10’. 

Then a full apartment above. 

So I’ll keep you all updated on the design. 
- Still waiting for the right piece of property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> The Nussbaum arms should work with just about everything, right? I mean they can't be that different.


Lifts arms aren’t standardized at all.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> I’m thinking of building a 4 car garage at about 45x35 with a back room taking 10’.
> 
> Then a full apartment above.
> 
> ...


i currently live in a smaller version of this. 2 car garage (around 400sqf) with the back room about 8ft deep extending the width of the 2 car and then a apartment above it. if you work on cars like i do (tire machine, grinders, welders, spilling fuel and other fluids) make sure your ceiling insulation is super good or else you will get a lot of funky smells and loud noises in the rooms above. along with quiet garage doors. my bedroom is directly above my garage door and it is loud as ****


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> Ok guys need some advice here. We've been house hunting for quite some time and finally found a house that seems promising. Below is the garage. If we get this house I'd like to vault the ceiling and install a 2 car lift so we can have all 4 cars under a roof (assuming the ceiling height can take 12.5' of Bus/SUV although with that roofline it seems possible). How involved is that process and can you do it to just about any roof or am I over simplifying a complicated construction project? I know it would also require new garage door rails going up the roofline, a liftmaster 8500, and some kind of 2 car lift....Bendpak? What other brands are there? What else should I be considering here? Also yes it looks like the house will need a new driveway which we'll use in negotiations should we get to that point. Also would like to add a more appealing garage door.


It depends on what's up there. On the off chance there's rafters or scissor trusses already and they just wanted a low ceiling for whatever reason it might not be so bad. It looks like there's an access panel in there which gives me hope. On the other hand, if it's a regular roof truss it's going to be _a lot_ more complicated. Might be able to replace them one by one but it'd probably be much easier just to rip the whole thing off and start over with scissor trusses. That also appears to be an 8' ceiling...you'd probably want to extend the framing up to 10'.

As mentioned, you'll need to get a PE or Architect to check it out and sign off on drawings which you can take to a builder. I don't know what labor rates are like where you are at, but around here, best case scenario would be maybe $3k, and it could pretty easily climb to $20-25,000 depending on what's in there.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

rs4-380 said:


> Lifts arms aren’t standardized at all.


I wasn't implying they were. Aside from the lifted-locking mechanism pawls, I can't see there being a huge difference that some steel spacers and maybe basic fabrication couldn't handle.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Metallitubby said:


> I wasn't implying they were. Aside from the lifted-locking mechanism pawls, I can't see there being a huge difference that some steel spacers and maybe basic fabrication couldn't handle.


It depends. If the pins are larger, or the height of the arms is larger where they pin to the lift carriage, you are modifying the lift carriage. I certainly wouldn't want to be screwing around with this. 










I also know (from a quest to secure another set of short arms for my bendpak) that replacement arms are NOT cheap. When I inquired a full set of fixed arms was 1200 bucks when the full ift was 3k. 

I'm not actually that serious about it given I'm not constantly putting cars on the lift, but it is something I dream about every time I watch wheeler dealers.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ghost03 said:


> It depends on what's up there. On the off chance there's rafters or scissor trusses already and they just wanted a low ceiling for whatever reason it might not be so bad. It looks like there's an access panel in there which gives me hope. On the other hand, if it's a regular roof truss it's going to be _a lot_ more complicated. Might be able to replace them one by one but it'd probably be much easier just to rip the whole thing off and start over with scissor trusses. That also appears to be an 8' ceiling...you'd probably want to extend the framing up to 10'.
> 
> As mentioned, you'll need to get a PE or Architect to check it out and sign off on drawings which you can take to a builder. I don't know what labor rates are like where you are at, but around here, best case scenario would be maybe $3k, and it could pretty easily climb to $20-25,000 depending on what's in there.


Thanks for the tips, also thanks to the others who replied. Apparently there's a ton of storage up there which suggests it's the more open roof design which is good. Regretfully I didn't dive in deeper while we were visiting the house because there were simply so many other things to take in and discuss while there. Of course it's not a deal breaker if it's incompatible as we just need a 2 car for the classics but if it was relatively easy for us to put in a 2 car lift so we could finally have all the cars under a roof I would be so happy.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> Thanks for the tips, also thanks to the others who replied. Apparently there's a ton of storage up there which suggests it's the more open roof design which is good. Regretfully I didn't dive in deeper while we were visiting the house because there were simply so many other things to take in and discuss while there. Of course it's not a deal breaker if it's incompatible as we just need a 2 car for the classics but if it was relatively easy for us to put in a 2 car lift so we could finally have all the cars under a roof I would be so happy.


No problem, and I totally get it. If you end up offering on the house and get a home inspection, I would ask the inspector about it when they go up there. Storage does likely mean 1.5 stories/space you could more easily repurpose--and from the pitch of the roof that seems reasonable--but it's also possible they're just putting stuff in the empty space of regular trusses which is a big no no. Inspector should know pretty quickly what's going on. Good luck! 👍


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Thanks for the tips, also thanks to the others who replied. Apparently there's a ton of storage up there which suggests it's the more open roof design which is good. Regretfully I didn't dive in deeper while we were visiting the house because there were simply so many other things to take in and discuss while there. Of course it's not a deal breaker if it's incompatible as we just need a 2 car for the classics but if it was relatively easy for us to put in a 2 car lift so we could finally have all the cars under a roof I would be so happy.



A little late to the game, but here is a decent video of a guy vaulting one side of his garage, not an easy job, but doable for sure;


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> A little late to the game, but here is a decent video of a guy vaulting one side of his garage, not an easy job, but doable for sure;


He is starting with a 10’ ceiling. He ended up with 13’ at the center line. So probably less than 12’ where the back of his Suburban. He won’t be able to walk under it upright like he said he wanted to unless he is about 5’5”.

Also, I skipped through the long video. Did he get approval by his local building official? While it certainly looks strong enough, without approval he may have an issue selling the structure down the road.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


> He is starting with a 10’ ceiling. He ended up with 13’ at the center line. So probably less than 12’ where the back of his Suburban. He won’t be able to walk under it upright like he said he wanted to unless he is about 5’5”.
> 
> Also, I skipped through the long video. Did he get approval by his local building official? While it certainly looks strong enough, without approval he may have an issue selling the structure down the road.


I dont recall if he got permits or not, I do remember that he is an engineering by trade and definitely did all of the proper calcs to ensure strength. Not sure if he is personally a PE that would be able to sign off or not.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> I dont recall if he got permits or not, I do remember that he is an engineering by trade and definitely did all of the proper calcs to ensure strength. Not sure if he is personally a PE that would be able to sign off or not.


I did hear him say he was an engineer. As I said it really looks strong. I think he said he doubled the number of trusses. But an unpermitted change like that can kill a sale.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Finally got the lift up and working! The garage is two very small items from technically being complete. And then it's time to start figuring out what's going to happen on the inside so I can use it. First thing will be insulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! I did 8" of ridged foam on the far garage I was renting out, then used spray to fill the little gaps after that. You could also have some guys come in with the straight spray foam and blow it into the sections which also works well, then plywood/sheet-rock. 

I normally do the first 4' of the lower wall with plywood then space off the sheet rock for the final 1/2" so you have good mounting to the 1/2" plywood hidden behind the sheet rock. This works great for affixing benches and air hose lines. If you do air hose lines you can always do it out of 1.5" or 2' copper for main runs that then drops down to 3/4. This allows for extra volume for air, doing this on my machine shop allowed an additional 700 gal of air over the 20ksqft.



Metallitubby said:


> I agree. The hobbyist shop I currently work on my own cars has an Atlas and the dude is constantly having problems with his. This is my only metric to base my experience on.
> 
> *Oh, and my shop is only 1000sq/ft. Nothing extravagant.


Been very happy with my Atlas and Bendpak, ceiling height was an issue with the Bendpak so went with a Atlas baseplate setup for my sub 11' Ceilings. The restoration area has the joists running the opposite way than the normal garage so my plan is to use a lager Bendpak in there and notch the stucco to run the lift into the attic and box above it for maintenance access.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

bought a 3.5 ton Quick Jack during the black friday sales from Home Depot. the thread sealant provided in the kit was garbage and the jacks were missing schrader valves, so I submitted a ticket but bought replacements at Lowe's. otherwise, after using real thread tape for all threaded connections it's been leak-free. I'm very happy with the purchase and price and suits my basic home garage needs and interests. I do have to drove the R32 up on some small wood blocks to safely clear the side skirts with rubber pinch weld blocks, but stock height cars like my S4 are no problem. 

I also got the Quick Jack wall hangers, but at 96 lb for each frame, not sure where I'll hang them (especially with my iffy lower back).


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

TheDeckMan said:


> This works great for affixing benches and air hose lines. If you do air hose lines you can always do it out of 1.5" or 2' copper for main runs that then drops down to 3/4. This allows for extra volume for air, doing this on my machine shop allowed an additional 700 gal of air over the 20ksqft.


This has been my dilemma with the garage. Several people along the way have brought up the idea of an air compressor. As a guy who likes mechanical things, the idea sounds great. But I really don't know why I'd want a compressor. I'm never going to rebuild a car or do any substantial work in that manner. And it would seem that various electric and cordless tools work just as well these days. So I guess the question is what air can get me that I can't get with anything electric (corded or cordless).

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> So I guess the question is what air can get me that I can't get with anything electric (corded or cordless).


One thing is the ability to air dry and/or air clean something with compressed air in volume. Also, since I have a background in Honda/Acura products, I can tell you that there isn't an electric impact commercially sold that will break a Honda crankshaft bolt loose.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I also got the Quick Jack wall hangers, but at 96 lb for each frame, not sure where I'll hang them (especially with my iffy lower back).


Yeah they're not the easiest to just hang on the wall...I leave them on the ground by the side of the garage that I never walk in. I prefer that to underneath one of the cars and having to drive over them all the time, even though that could work too.



6cylVWguy said:


> So I guess the question is what can air get me that I can't get with anything electric (corded or cordless).


Part of the reason why I got my 20-gallon compressor was to top off tires but since I don't have air in the compressor all the time, using the battery-powered inflator is a lot more convenient, especially since I can dial in the required pressure.

But the compressor is still useful for blowing out water from the mirror housing and wheels after a car wash, for cleaning out the miter saw and generally cleaning of any crevice. For a while I was using it to sand the garage walls but it couldn't really keep up.

So basically I don't think I'll ever run it for anything that my power tools can do, and since I don't have a Honda to worry about, I think I'll be fine similar to you. Oh...I also used it to create a vacuum in the Cayman when I was doing a coolant flush so that's another good reason to have one.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> One thing is the ability to air dry and/or air clean something with compressed air in volume. Also, since I have a background in Honda/Acura products, I can tell you that there isn't an electric impact commercially sold that will break a Honda crankshaft bolt loose.


You can get electric impacts that will do 1400ft lbs- if that won’t get it off, I don’t know what will.

I find electric works 90% of the time, but when you need air, you need air. Brake caliper rebuilds is another circumstance where there isn’t a substitute (for removing pistons).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheDeckMan said:


> If you do air hose lines you can always do it out of 1.5" or 2' copper for main runs that then drops down to 3/4. This allows for extra volume for air, doing this on my machine shop allowed an additional 700 gal of air over the 20ksqft.


Yes. The air line becomes an extra tank so you get less pressure drop at the tool. I want to use 2" copper for my main line, but I would need 40 feet of 2" copper. I'm sure it would not be cheap.

I also use an extra tank, a 10 gallon pancake tank, just before my quick disconnect coupler to give an extra reserve for the air tool


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> You can get electric impacts that will do 1400ft lbs- if that won’t get it off, I don’t know what will.


I own one, and it doesn't work... on any of them.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> I own one, and it doesn't work... on any of them.


I’d venture a guess they would defeat the vast majority of air impacts too then.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I’d venture a guess they would defeat the vast majority of air impacts too then.


It has to do with the impact cycles. Most electrics "don't hit as hard" whereas the pneumatic equivalents hit much harder to loosen bolts. I bought the electric specifically for the reason that most of you would've... to avoid buying a compressor. Electrics do most everything a hobbyist mechanic want them for, but not everything.

*I also own a torque multiplier socket that I tried on the electric impact, with no change,


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> I own one, and it doesn't work... on any of them.


Are you sure you were spinning it the right way home slice? 

But seriously, that's crazy if it's that tight. Then again, for giant bolts used in industrial settings, I'm sure it's all pneumatic.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> Are you sure you were spinning it the right way home slice?


It was definitely rotating the wrong way.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

The last time I needed to crack a Honda crank pulley bolt I paid a local import shop like $15 just to break it loose.

Worth it.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

dunhamjr said:


> The last time I needed to crack a Honda crank pulley bolt I paid a local import shop like $15 just to break it loose.


Thanks! That bought my beer for the night.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> I normally do the first 4' of the lower wall with plywood then space off the sheet rock for the final 1/2" so you have good mounting to the 1/2" plywood hidden behind the sheet rock. This works great for affixing benches and air hose lines. If you do air hose lines you can always do it out of 1.5" or 2' copper for main runs that then drops down to 3/4. This allows for extra volume for air, doing this on my machine shop allowed an additional 700 gal of air over the 20ksqft.


What’s wrong with good ol black pipe and a decent dryer?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

crashmtb said:


> What’s wrong with good ol black pipe and a decent dryer?


I'm doing black iron with a homemade dryer/cooler setup.


----------



## 17GaSoWay (Aug 16, 2020)

kiznarsh said:


> Are you sure you were spinning it the right way home slice?
> 
> But seriously, that's crazy if it's that tight. Then again, for giant bolts used in industrial settings, I'm sure it's all pneumatic.


Milwaukee makes a 1” impact that puts out 2000 ft/lb I think. Would twist off a 1” bolt.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Rleatherman68 said:


> Milwaukee makes a 1” impact that puts out 2000 ft/lb I think. Would twist off a 1” bolt.


Buy one and let us know.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Rleatherman68 said:


> Milwaukee makes a 1” impact that puts out 2000 ft/lb I think. Would twist off a 1” bolt.


I found an actual video of another guy using one of those.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> This has been my dilemma with the garage. Several people along the way have brought up the idea of an air compressor. As a guy who likes mechanical things, the idea sounds great. But I really don't know why I'd want a compressor. I'm never going to rebuild a car or do any substantial work in that manner. And it would seem that various electric and cordless tools work just as well these days. So I guess the question is what air can get me that I can't get with anything electric (corded or cordless).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It is nice for things like pumping up air on tires, tire change overs ect but if you are not doing much if any work then you could skip it entirely.



crashmtb said:


> What’s wrong with good ol black pipe and a decent dryer?


Black iron still ends up with condensation/rust particles floating around in the air system. A proper air dryer is $,$$$.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> This has been my dilemma with the garage. Several people along the way have brought up the idea of an air compressor. As a guy who likes mechanical things, the idea sounds great. But I really don't know why I'd want a compressor. I'm never going to rebuild a car or do any substantial work in that manner. And it would seem that various electric and cordless tools work just as well these days. So I guess the question is what air can get me that I can't get with anything electric (corded or cordless).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I've used air ratchets and other air tools that are physically much smaller than anything I've used that's electric. That size difference makes it easy to fit some of these tools into tight spaces and also allows you to use a power tool where you might not have the clearance to move a hand tool.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

I tend to agree that while not completely necessary, an air compressor is definitely nice to have around. I don't use air tools near as much now as I did when I was young and impatient, well, likely use my impacts way less. But air is nice for using specialty tools like a body saw or my favorite, my nutsert gun.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

t44tq said:


> I've used air ratchets and other air tools that are physically much smaller than anything I've used that's electric. That size difference makes it easy to fit some of these tools into tight spaces and also allows you to use a power tool where you might not have the clearance to move a hand tool.


That's a good point that came to mind particularly when I was looking at electric ratchets vs air ratchets. Some of those electric ones look really long or have an awkwardly large battery preventing it from getting into anything resembling a small space. 

Thanks for the suggestions on the uses for air tools, guys. Appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> I tend to agree that while not completely necessary, an air compressor is definitely nice to have around.


Just wait til the battery-powered sandblast cabinets are all the rage. Then what?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Just wait til the battery-powered sandblast cabinets are all the rage. Then what?


 Speaking of sandblast cabinets, I have one sitting in my current basement/shop that I've had for probably 3yrs, never even hooked it up. Its actually quite nice too, got it from a red-tag sale at work, I just know how much of a mess they make...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> turned out so good. doors need to seal a bit better to hold it in better but it makes a huge difference
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


figured i would do a winter update for anyone interested on this. 25 degrees out side with the heater cranked up almost to the max i can get my garage to sit at 70 degrees. it would be much better if the garage doors sealed and the floors werent bare concrete. its about a 15 degree temp change from the floor to about 6ft off the ground. if im working under my car i will run a small space heater to help but not necassary. only issues i have had with it is it goes into defrost mode about every hour which shuts it down for 5-10 mins. not terrible but noticeable when its really cold out. i have to look into a solution for that. all in all it is so worth it. i spent probably 25hours in the garage these last 2 weekends (6 days total) and it was amazing. made working in the garage in winter not suck

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

I got sick of having no lights in my garage. I have one big fluorescent fixture in the center of the garage, but anywhere away from there I couldn’t see squat. But, it’s cold as hell here right now so I’m not down for any big projects.

The big fluorescent is on a switch, and eventually all of the others will be too. But in the mean time I bought 2 3’ LED fixtures and a 4’. All are plug in. So the longer term plan is, I’ll wire up some switched outlets in the ceiling and clean up all of the wires and run them neatly. In the short term it’s sloppy extension cords.

First, the 4’ light over the work bench.








you can see the raggedy orange extension cord, I’ll take that out and put in a real outlet when it warms up. I’ll put it on the switch so I can stop using the little pull cord in the fixture itself.

For the other two, I had to get a little more creative.








(Center is the original switched light) 

there’s no easy way to control those so I bought one of those $20 remote control outlet things and plugged the lights into that.








There’s kind of a lot going on in that outlet; lights, garage door opener, hanging extension cord, and my Ring driveway camera. I need to spread the load out a little bit with two more switched outlets off the same switch as the original light.

Until then just a silly little remote thing by the door.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not my garage, but I recently cleaned out my dad's garage. He had stuff piling up in there for at least the past 15 years and it had kind of gotten to the point where he didn't know what to do and it overwhelmed him just to think about it. He's not in great health, so there was no chance he was going to do it himself. We filled up a 12 yard dumpster, 4 loads of 55 gallon trash cans, and a pickup bed, and gave away some of the usable furniture that was in there. He can finally park a car in there again. I'm working on putting together a video of some of the clips over the week, but here's some photos. The before picture doesn't really do it justice. 
Before:








Just a small sampling of junk:








After:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tardman91 said:


> Not my garage, but I recently cleaned out my dad's garage. He had stuff piling up in there for at least the past 15 years and it had kind of gotten to the point where he didn't know what to do and it overwhelmed him just to think about it. He's not in great health, so there was no chance he was going to do it himself. We filled up a 12 yard dumpster, 4 loads of 55 gallon trash cans, and a pickup bed, and gave away some of the usable furniture that was in there. He can finally park a car in there again. I'm working on putting together a video of some of the clips over the week, but here's some photos. The before picture doesn't really do it justice.
> Before:
> 
> Just a small sampling of junk:
> View attachment 60144


So no more muffins for dad then?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

man thats so much stuff in there. And looking at the garage, there is still a lot left! but props for dealing with all of that mess.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

spockcat said:


> So no more muffins for dad then?


HAHA! The muffin tin caught my eye as well. Still, nice work on the cleanout.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> So no more muffins for dad then?





2 doors said:


> HAHA! The muffin tin caught my eye as well. Still, nice work on the cleanout.


He used it for “sorting” things. 😂 Every piece of junk in that garage had some trivial use to him. If the moon was aligned with Saturn on the third Sunday of the month he could use it for...


Lucian1988 said:


> man thats so much stuff in there. And looking at the garage, there is still a lot left! but props for dealing with all of that mess.


Thanks. There’s still a lot more junk than I’d prefer, but it’s a start. My definition of junk is much different than my dad’s. At this point I’ll take what I can get. I told him at least it’s a couple less tons (quite literally) of crap I’ll have to throw out after he’s gone. And at least he got the chance to let me know what some of the “junk” is actually used for and if it was actually valuable.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> figured i would do a winter update for anyone interested on this. 25 degrees out side with the heater cranked up almost to the max i can get my garage to sit at 70 degrees. it would be much better if the garage doors sealed and the floors werent bare concrete. its about a 15 degree temp change from the floor to about 6ft off the ground. if im working under my car i will run a small space heater to help but not necassary. only issues i have had with it is it goes into defrost mode about every hour which shuts it down for 5-10 mins. not terrible but noticeable when its really cold out. i have to look into a solution for that. all in all it is so worth it. i spent probably 25hours in the garage these last 2 weekends (6 days total) and it was amazing. made working in the garage in winter not suck
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Can you remind me what size garage you have and what size mini split you bought? 

I just installed a 5k watt electric heater with fan in my 20x24 garage. I believe the BTU rating is 17,000ish. It was 36 degrees out, after running for 2 hours, one side of the garage was 55 degrees. I didn't check the other. Working out there wasn't bad, especially if I was in shot of the warm air. I'm thinking about getting a ceiling fan to just help circulate the air around. 55 degrees wasn't bad to work in. With a sweatshirt on, I was comfortable enough to spend a couple hours out there without wishing I was someplace else. I'm thinking 60 is probably optimal for me in the winter. I have zero insulation and very drafty seals around all the doors.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

sicklyscott said:


> Can you remind me what size garage you have and what size mini split you bought?
> 
> I just installed a 5k watt electric heater with fan in my 20x24 garage. I believe the BTU rating is 17,000ish. It was 36 degrees out, after running for 2 hours, one side of the garage was 55 degrees. I didn't check the other. Working out there wasn't bad, especially if I was in shot of the warm air. I'm thinking about getting a ceiling fan to just help circulate the air around. 55 degrees wasn't bad to work in. With a sweatshirt on, I was comfortable enough to spend a couple hours out there without wishing I was someplace else. I'm thinking 60 is probably optimal for me in the winter. I have zero insulation and very drafty seals around all the doors.


garage is about 400sqft. 2 solid wooden garage doors that dont seal well due do sunken concrete (leaks top, bottom and sides). 3 walls are painted cinderblocks and the wall with the doors is brick. along with bare concrete floors. also have 8ft ceiling with insulation and living quarters above it. the unit is a 18k unit. sub 32 weather i set it around 80 degrees (maxes at 86) and thats when it will hold around 70 inside


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the video I put together of me cleaning out my dad's garage. You'll definitely get a better idea of the mess I had to deal with.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Excellent work!!

I need to do that to mine (more organize than trash since my mess is mostly a disassembled car).

Then I'll attack my late dad's shop and get that finished up so my mom can find stuff and use it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

tardman91 said:


> Here's the video I put together of me cleaning out my dad's garage. You'll definitely get a better idea of the mess I had to deal with.
> _vid_


Yeah, you're about 1 regular cleanout away from being able to part two cars in there!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JMURiz said:


> Excellent work!!
> 
> I need to do that to mine (more organize than trash since my mess is mostly a disassembled car).
> 
> Then I'll attack my late dad's shop and get that finished up so my mom can find stuff and use it.


Dad went about a year and a half before mom. Dad grew up in the depression, so he had _perfected_ being a packrat. I was still working on cleaning out the basement when mom passed. It was an even more sad job after that. It had to be rushed in order to sell the house, too. I grew up in that house, so it almost felt like losing a third parent. 

I have a business partner who is similar and so is my wife. I've been surrounded by useless stuff every step of my life. Sigh.


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey all - question about concrete floor prep: Not for my garage but for my basement (bike shop/ man cave). The floor is currently an old, bare concrete slab. I have filled in any cracks with an epoxy crack sealant and ground it down flush. I also cleaned the floor with an industrial cleaning machine after it got dirty during some drainage work. Because of the age of the house/ foundation (100 years) and current cracks I expect some minor movement will continue to occur so I'm steering away from an epoxy finish due to cracking. I'm pretty set on this poly blend paint from Rust Bullet called Duragrade: https://www.rustbullet.com/product-category/for-concrete/duragrade-concrete/ Expensive but I'll willing to pay for a good finish that will last awhile. Again, this is in my unfinished basement so need to worry about hot tire pick up, extreme temperature swings, etc. The paint claims it doesn't require as much prep work as is typical with concrete coatings (acid etch/ grind/ etc). I'd still like to do some prep however the usual etching and rinse, rinse, rinse isn't really an option inside the house so I found this 'No-rinse Concrete Etch' : No-Rinse Concrete Etch - MasonrySaver.com Anyone have any experience with no rinse acid etch or input on the prep work needed. Also welcoming any input on other coating materials too.

TLDR; Interested in trying a no-rinse acid etch prior to coating basement concrete floor with poly blend paint.

Pic of my garage for attention 
Garage by Andy Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Dad went about a year and a half before mom. Dad grew up in the depression, so he had _perfected_ being a packrat. I was still working on cleaning out the basement when mom passed. It was an even more sad job after that. It had to be rushed in order to sell the house, too. I grew up in that house, so it almost felt like losing a third parent.
> 
> I have a business partner who is similar and so is my wife. I've been surrounded by useless stuff every step of my life. Sigh.


That's kind of how my dad is. His father grew up during the depression too. When he died in 1990 my dad inherited most of his stuff. When his mom died in 2005 he got the rest of it. When his father-in-law passed the same year he inherited most of his stuff too, and he was a general contractor so you can imagine the amount of stuff he had. A lot of it holds some type of sentimental value to him. He feels like getting rid of it is like throwing away his parents. There were some completely USELESS old things that he just refused to get rid of because they belonged to his father. I didn't like it, but I'll respect it. I'm thrilled with the amount of stuff we were able to get rid of - and so was my mom. Haha


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been running my 5000w heater in the garage for the past 5 hours, just to see how it does. In those 5 hours we've gone from 34 degrees to 64 degrees. The garage is 20x24 with 10 ft ceilings, no insulation, and it's currently 37 degrees outside. 

I'm thinking about getting a ceiling fan to circulate the warmer air, as it is now, i feel a big temperature difference between say knee level and elbow level. Does anyone have experience with a particular dampness rated fan that could work? I'm thinking a 60" would be enough.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

sicklyscott said:


> Does anyone have experience with a particular dampness rated fan that could work?


Do you care how it looks?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

acs118 said:


> TLDR; Interested in trying a no-rinse acid etch prior to coating basement concrete floor with poly blend paint.


While I can't answer your specific question, I wonder if you'd given thought to other types of floor coverings - porcelain tiles perhaps? If you've go the floor leveled out, they could also cover cracks.


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

2 doors said:


> While I can't answer your specific question, I wonder if you'd given thought to other types of floor coverings - porcelain tiles perhaps? If you've go the floor leveled out, they could also cover cracks.


Thanks for the reply. While I actually haven't give thought to other types of floor cover, I don't think porcelain tile is the answer right now. This is a 100 year old basement slab that is hardly level. The basement could get finished a few years down the road but not in the near future.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

acs118 said:


> Thanks for the reply. While I actually haven't give thought to other types of floor cover, I don't think porcelain tile is the answer right now.


If it were me, and that were my floor. I'd be going back and forth between two choices:

1. Skim-coat the floor with concrete and then epoxy/coat/polyurea/etc.
2. Fill all of those cracks with as much filler as possible and use a cheaper poly/epoxy (like any Rustoleum kit).

Those are some serious cracks to deal with either way.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

acs118 said:


> Hey all - question about concrete floor prep: Not for my garage but for my basement (bike shop/ man cave). The floor is currently an old, bare concrete slab. I have filled in any cracks with an epoxy crack sealant and ground it down flush. I also cleaned the floor with an industrial cleaning machine after it got dirty during some drainage work. Because of the age of the house/ foundation (100 years) and current cracks I expect some minor movement will continue to occur so I'm steering away from an epoxy finish due to cracking. I'm pretty set on this poly blend paint from Rust Bullet called Duragrade: https://www.rustbullet.com/product-category/for-concrete/duragrade-concrete/ Expensive but I'll willing to pay for a good finish that will last awhile. Again, this is in my unfinished basement so need to worry about hot tire pick up, extreme temperature swings, etc. The paint claims it doesn't require as much prep work as is typical with concrete coatings (acid etch/ grind/ etc). I'd still like to do some prep however the usual etching and rinse, rinse, rinse isn't really an option inside the house so I found this 'No-rinse Concrete Etch' : No-Rinse Concrete Etch - MasonrySaver.com Anyone have any experience with no rinse acid etch or input on the prep work needed. Also welcoming any input on other coating materials too.
> 
> TLDR; Interested in trying a no-rinse acid etch prior to coating basement concrete floor with poly blend paint.
> 
> ...


If you're not in it for the long run, then just paint it. I wouldn't worry too much about the cracks; most major cracks are settlement cracks and unless your foundation is actively failing, you're likely not going to experience any additional ones of consequence. 

If I were doing it? Chase with an angle grinder and patch the cracks with polyurea mortar. Grind the floor. Coat with a vapor barrier epoxy and a gritted polyurethane or polyaspartic top coat. Done. Total DIY job if you're motivated enough.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally got the first part of my new to me garage finished. Still needs a lot of work on the inside but I think this makes it look 10x better on the outside.

Old:









New:


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

remarkably better with just the new door and removal of the plywood transom! congrats.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I just ordered an Advantage lift - 9k HD unit. Super excited!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

sicklyscott said:


> I just ordered an Advantage lift - 9k HD unit. Super excited!


Ohh... I am jealous. Hoping to order mine soon.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Had a head gasket failure in my BMW (again), so i had to pull the head. Really needed more light than last time. I took out my standard crappy garage lamp out and added a spot lamp with some 150w LED spots. Make it so i can direct light exactly where i need it.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Total DIY job *if* you're motivated enough.


Talk about the mother of all "ifs."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kiznarsh said:


> Talk about the mother of all "ifs."


Now that I've seen how a epoxy/chip/polyaspartic floor is laid down, I would consider doing my own especially in a 2-3 car garage with a good condition (not a lot of oil stains). The crew I used for my floor filled small cracks. Then used a floor polishing machine with a sanding pad to open up the surface. After vacuuming the floor they applied epoxy and then tossed the chips onto the wet epoxy. A quick blow off of the loose chips. Then the top coat of polyaspartic and it is done.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Now that I've seen how a epoxy/chip/polyaspartic floor is laid down, I would consider doing my own especially in a 2-3 car garage with a good condition (not a lot of oil stains). The crew I used for my floor filled small cracks. Then used a floor polishing machine with a sanding pad to open up the surface. After vacuuming the floor they applied epoxy and then tossed the chips onto the wet epoxy. A quick blow off of the loose chips. Then the top coat of polyaspartic and it is done.


Yeah dude, I know how it's done! 






I'd still outsource this for my next garage, mainly because if I screw up the epoxy pour and don't get it evenly distributed, it would royally suck to clean it up and do it again.


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. To clarify - the pic (just for attention)is my garage which would require much more work than I am currently interested in to lay down a top coat. The surface I am interested in coating is the basement floor. No previous coatings or oil stains and without any giant expansion joint gaps like the garage. I think my best bet is rent a floor polisher/ grinder with a vacuum attachment then move forward with the Duragrade Concrete paint.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fridge upgrade.

Old:










New:





































Had to remount the clock above to keep it centered over the fridge since this one is 1.5" wider than the old one...and since this fridge made the clock almost but not quite vertically centered between the top of the fridge and the tire rack I just decided to adjust the height up too just a little bit to center it vertically.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Red fridge looks great!

Just curious, with the color of your Husky workbenches, did you consider the milkshake white Galanz?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm still too poor to build another garage... so in the meantime, we're just widening our driveway.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> Red fridge looks great!
> 
> Just curious, with the color of your Husky workbenches, did you consider the milkshake white Galanz?


Thanks, I did - I was between red, black, and white. Thought process was:

-Red is nice and retro and gives me a nice color pop/accent (but I would like if it was more vibrant like what the website shows)
-Black looks cool (haven't seen it in person) but it would get lost against the black wall
-White looks cool (also haven't seen in person, also not sure who if anyone actually sells the white), but since it's sort of the standard appliance white like a cheap fridge, I decided against it...I also wasn't sure what the shade would be and if it or the tool chests would be different enough shades that one would make the other look dingy.

These little Galanz fridges are great.



Stromaluski said:


> I'm still too poor to build another garage... so in the meantime, we're just widening our driveway.


That looks great, having extra driveway width is awesome...my garage extends to the right like yours now does, but mine only extends about 4 feet right of the garage door edge...and I love having that extra 4 ft, so you're going to love having all that extra space.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Jealous of that wide driveway, I'm stuck with a 10' wide driveway with a fence on one side and house on the other, and up a steep hill....stupid 5000 sq/ft lots!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm still too poor to build another garage... so in the meantime, we're just widening our driveway.


That looks great Andrew, you can never go wrong with more legit parking space


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm still too poor to build another garage... so in the meantime, we're just widening our driveway.


very jealous of this, my driveway can fit 3 cars wide (barely) but has the normal 1 car wide entrance. if I could widen it to the street like yours id be able to finally purchase a damn trailer and get rid of my tow dolly


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, everybody. I'm looking forward to it. My wife has been yelling at me since we moved here in 2013 about parking in the grass right there, but we realistically have too many cars to never park in the grass.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


> Thanks, everybody. I'm looking forward to it. My wife has been yelling at me since we moved here in 2013 about parking in the grass right there, but we realistically have too many cars to never park in the grass.


Yeah, definitely smart to upgrade/widen the driveway. At my old house, my driveway stopped short on the side that was not in front of the garage. When I had the driveway re-done, I had them run the full length up to where the garage pad was.

It was such a small change, only about half a car length, but it helped clean up the look (since there was no longer an awkward patch of grass there) and it improved the grading/drainage from the raised garage. I felt like I had a ton more 'elbow room' for things to be out of the way when working out in the driveway (since the garage was only a 1-car)


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

bought this ages ago to mount a tv in the garage and sat in the box... finally got around to it.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I got around to installed and using my Comfort Zone 5000 watt heater. It's rated at 17k BTUs and can get my 20'x24'x10' uninsulated garage from 30 to 60 in about 2.5 hours. Install was easy as I mounted it right by the breaker box. 

I also spent some time organizing and mounting my vise and air hose reel this weekend. I have a 4 post lift on order, should be here mid February. I really like how it's come together. Functional, enjoyable, with some good conveniences. 

Untitled by sicklyscott, on Flickr


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally got around to doing something with my garage. I don’t have a before picture, but it was just a pile of junk and unpainted drywall. Happy with how it turned out and I can finally find my 10mm socket.


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

its always that damned 10mm isn't it!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Antimatter said:


> Finally got around to doing something with my garage. I don’t have a before picture, but it was just a pile of junk and unpainted drywall. Happy with how it turned out and I can finally find my 10mm socket.


I love how crisp and clean that is. That's the goal with mine as well, still unburying myself from projects and from moving in (2+ years ago lol....)


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Antimatter said:


> Finally got around to doing something with my garage. I don’t have a before picture, but it was just a pile of junk and unpainted drywall. Happy with how it turned out and I can finally find my 10mm socket.


I like the classic red Husky stuff, a nice change from the common black.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

rich! said:


> bought this ages ago to mount a tv in the garage and sat in the box... finally got around to it.


What is that? Some kind of flip-down TV mount?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

hossdub said:


> its always that damned 10mm isn't it!


No. I don't know what it is with you people. It's the damn 13mm that I keep losing.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

tardman91 said:


> What is that? Some kind of flip-down TV mount?


yes, motorized


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's my garage. Pretty much done.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> No. I don't know what it is with you people. It's the damn 13mm that I keep losing.


Funny you mention that. My deep socket kit and I think my other regular socket kit didn't even come with a 13mm


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

tardman91 said:


> What is that? Some kind of flip-down TV mount?


Vivo TV Electric Flip down Ceiling Mount


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

bombardi said:


> Funny you mention that. My deep socket kit and I think my other regular socket kit didn't even come with a 13mm


It is like the 13th floor of an office building, bad mojo. That is, of course, unless you actually have a 13 mm bolt you need to remove.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> unless you actually have a 13 mm bolt you need to remove.


This is what a 1/2" is good for.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

bombardi said:


> Funny you mention that. My deep socket kit and I think my other regular socket kit didn't even come with a 13mm


They should label it this (<14>12)mm.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Ok, just in time for a frigid weekend. The insulation will be where things stop for the next several months. Gotta put some time into the corrado and 997.


















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

That looks awesome.

Question. If/when you paint the floor, will you paint up the pony-wall too?


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Looks amazing.


Thanks! I ran the heater last night just to get a sense for if it was worth the expense to add the insulation. Yes it was! I could definitely work in there with just a sweatshirt at the most. 


Metallitubby said:


> Question. If/when you paint the floor, will you paint up the pony-wall too?


You mean the cinderblock portion of the walls? That's a very interesting idea. I'm not sure what's going to happen with the floor, but I will look into some sort of coating once the winter lifts. Is there any reason that whatever's put on the floor can't be placed on the cinderblock? I kind of like the idea of that---I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> This is what a 1/2" and a BFH is good for.


Fixed.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Looks great! Curious what you will do with the floor also, I'm still debating on what I want to do, actually back thinking about doing VCT.


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

Between the pony wall, the vaulted ceiling, and the center-ish lift location, that is a really slick way to eke out the height for a full-rise lift. Cost-efficient on the construction and doesn't look awkward like a building with 14' walls. Nice work!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> You mean the cinderblock portion of the walls? That's a very interesting idea. I'm not sure what's going to happen with the floor, but I will look into some sort of coating once the winter lifts. Is there any reason that whatever's put on the floor can't be placed on the cinderblock? I kind of like the idea of that---I'll have to give that some thought.


I just did polyurea this past week, and it can be installed on any clean concrete surface (without sealer), so in theory you should be fine. I was just curious if you had thought about it. 

That reminds me. I need to fill my control joints with Sikaflex tonight.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> You mean the cinderblock portion of the walls? That's a very interesting idea. I'm not sure what's going to happen with the floor, but I will look into some sort of coating once the winter lifts. Is there any reason that whatever's put on the floor can't be placed on the cinderblock? I kind of like the idea of that---I'll have to give that some thought.


Of course you can


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

6cylVWguy said:


>


Looks awesome, can't even tell it has extra ceiling height from outside


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

ArmenB said:


> Between the pony wall, the vaulted ceiling, and the center-ish lift location, that is a really slick way to eke out the height for a full-rise lift. Cost-efficient on the construction and doesn't look awkward like a building with 14' walls. Nice work!


Even for just parking two cars that aren't both driven daily this seems ideal. There is room to be around the cars versus cramming them in side by side.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Looks awesome, can't even tell it has extra ceiling height from outside


Looks can be deceiving. The peak is 15 ft with the lowest portion of the pitch being about 10ft or so. I was able to put the lift between the roof trusses. However, there's a long cylinder that raises with the arms of the lift that when lifted up to around max height extends past the height of the lift structure. The cylinder made contact with the roof if I lifted it high enough. I had the builder install a pvc pipe in the roof to all me to lift to max height. I'm all good now. If the township would have allowed it, the peak would have been several feet taller. 

First project since the insulation was installed was to replace a seals in a leaky mocal oil cooler. I realized why it was likely leaking once I got it apart:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Of course you can
> View attachment 65634
> View attachment 65635


Wow, that looks great. Your garage I assume? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks great. Your garage I assume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Half of my garage, just after the epoxy floor was installed. So is is at its cleanest and most empty as everything was in the other half.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

your garage is like a crazy labyrinth


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> your garage is like a crazy labyrinth


Not really. Just the inner alleyways that make it look confusing. All needed to support the hollowcore planks.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Not really. Just the inner alleyways that make it look confusing. All needed to support the hollowcore planks.
> 
> View attachment 65883


is the first level all garage/storage? and then house above?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> is the first level all garage/storage? and then house above?


Yes. House is above garage. We are in a flood zone so it has to be.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Trying to reclaim some floor space in my garage. Our ceilings are about 12', so I figured above the garage door would be a good place to store less commonly used stuff. Got these 4'x8' racks from Costco. Took most of a day to get them installed, but wasn't too difficult. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Who makes your work bench/storage? Looks really nice!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't recall the name but came from Wayfair 2 or so years ago. Was $1500 iirc.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Half of my garage, just after the epoxy floor was installed. So is is at its cleanest and most empty as everything was in the other half.
> 
> View attachment 65878
> 
> ...


Did you just get this done? Any recommendations or thoughts based on your experience? Did you look into any other flooring options? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RVAE34 said:


> I can't recall the name but came from Wayfair 2 or so years ago. Was $1500 iirc.


Wow, that's pretty good! Some of the other companies I've looked into who make similar looking setups are like 4x the price.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> Did you just get this done? Any recommendations or thoughts based on your experience? Did you look into any other flooring options?


I had it done by a local company that someone else here or in another thread used. I roll carts and a pallet jack over it quite a bit. It is a little more bumpy than I was expecting. If I had know I might have had them do a second coating of the polyaspartic or had them used fewer/smaller chips. The only other thing I would have considered would have been porcelain tile. But then I would have done it myself and my back would have bitched about it for weeks. But porcelain tile would have cost me less.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Who makes your work bench/storage? Looks really nice!





RVAE34 said:


> I can't recall the name but came from Wayfair 2 or so years ago. Was $1500 iirc.


We have the exact same setup in my photo studio at work to simulate a garage. I have all the receipts for it. I can look and see in the morning.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

6cylVWguy said:


> Who makes your work bench/storage? Looks really nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





RVAE34 said:


> I can't recall the name but came from Wayfair 2 or so years ago. Was $1500 iirc.





Metallitubby said:


> We have the exact same setup in my photo studio at work to simulate a garage. I have all the receipts for it. I can look and see in the morning.


Similar to the Costco NewAge cabinets, although yours look more betterer.



https://www.costco.com/newage-products-pro-3.0-series-storage-cabinet-7-piece-set.product.100703985.html


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> The garage is coming along nicely. Now it's all about the details, and a lift (hopefully!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions on this beauty?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

2 doors said:


> What are the dimensions on this beauty?


23x23x15 For a 1 car workshop it's a fantastic amount of room. At least compared with what I'm used to.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup, New Age is the manufacturer of mine too just looks like the style is NLA.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmeover said:


> Trying to reclaim some floor space in my garage. Our ceilings are about 12', so I figured above the garage door would be a good place to store less commonly used stuff. Got these 4'x8' racks from Costco. Took most of a day to get them installed, but wasn't too difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like these? I need to replace my home made crap shelves and the 2' x 8' option from Costco seems ideal. I'm always sketched out by the thought of mounting these to the ceiling though.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

RVAE34 said:


> Yup, New Age is the manufacturer of mine too just looks like the style is NLA.


Good to know! They look to have a lot of nice looking options. I'll have to add these guys to my list for when the time come for storage (probably next year).


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

> Yup, New Age is the manufacturer of mine too just looks like the style is NLA.


I was thinking these looked like the NewAge stuff, IIRC that line was called Performance 2.0


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

I went back and forth about buying the racks from costco, but I ended up deciding on building some shelves of my own for a lot less.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Do you like these? I need to replace my home made crap shelves and the 2' x 8' option from Costco seems ideal. I'm always sketched out by the thought of mounting these to the ceiling though.


I'm pretty happy with them, though I have only had them up for a few weeks. I tried to be meticulous and measure twice (or three times) before drilling holes, and only had to redrill once. The brackets mounted to the ceiling span two joists and use ~4" long lag screws, to I think it should be pretty solid (assuming they're installed correctly). All my joists go the same direction, so if your change direction somewhere in the ceiling, that'll make it more difficult. 



TgiRicky said:


> I went back and forth about buying the racks from costco, but I ended up deciding on building some shelves of my own for a lot less.


Those look pretty good! I got the pair + some bonus hooks on sale for ~$240 shipped, which I thought was a good deal.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Do you like these? I need to replace my home made crap shelves and the 2' x 8' option from Costco seems ideal. I'm always sketched out by the thought of mounting these to the ceiling though.


I've had my SafeRacks for 4 years now. They are 4ft x 8ft and were just over $200 and included an assortment of hangers. I can climb on them without issue. They support several hundred pounds each (like 500lbs each?).


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

TgiRicky said:


> I went back and forth about buying the racks from costco, but I ended up deciding on building some shelves of my own for a lot less.
> 
> View attachment 66265




I have had the same conflict. I went with a Husky tall cabinet and a couple of uppers instead of building shelves. 

Now that I am looking at overhead storage I was really tempted to get the costco saferacks while they were on sale, my current decision is to build them out of wood instead. Wait a couple days, I will probably change my mind again.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TgiRicky said:


> I went back and forth about buying the racks from costco, but I ended up deciding on building some shelves of my own for a lot less.


and everyone Triumphs.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TgiRicky said:


> I went back and forth about buying the racks from costco, but I ended up deciding on building some shelves of my own for a lot less.
> 
> View attachment 66265


I should've done mine like this. I was really stressed about the weight being on the shelves so I did this and it's a pain in the butt. The 45 degree braces make is so I can't walk under the shelves. 

I need to redo the shelves and get rid of the bench in front of my car. The initial goal was to get as much as I could off the floor. That thought was pre-basement reno so there is some random junk stored under the bench for now. We are also going to get a new shed so that should relieve some of the volume in the garage.


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> and everyone Triumphs.



I like what you did there 

I needed as much junk off the floor as possible to make room for everything you see in that picture. I can still pull 2 cars in and have room to walk around. I added another shelf on the one side above the motorcycle to hold soda, water, paper towels and other important bits. The upper shelves are 24 inches deep but the lower one is only 16.


----------



## shofast (Apr 19, 2007)

I caved and got the costco shelves a few weeks ago when they went on sale for BF. I had a self-made wood shelf at my last house and was looking for a quick way out. If I have to do it again I'd go self-made.

The benefits of the costco units are they have a wire mesh shelving material so you can look up through them to see what you have up there, and they come with a couple of hooks to hang things from the bottom of the shelf. You can easily do this with any shelf too, but you need to source the hooks or loops.
All parts are included other than hardware to fasten to your building
Instructions are included but they are pretty bad

The negatives of the costco unit are: 
the 8' sections are 2 4' sections joined in the middle.
if you decide to fasten one side to a wall instead of installing the ceiling mount you will need to space it back from the wall to allow the shelf to snap in
Fine adjustments for leveling are difficult. Ideally, you would shim or start with a flat ceiling, otherwise, the angle iron will tend to slide down to the stops no matter what.
Seeing through the bottom of the shelve means small things can fall through to the ground if a box accidentally opens
The wire mesh shelf isn't ideal for sliding items that are not in bins or boxes - like a hitch-mounted bike rack will catch on the wires.
Its not as easy to custom fit if the size you bought isn't exactly what you want


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I personally lean towards self-built in most cases as the ability to build to the space is often necessary, and I'm also pretty frugal. The store solutions are nice in that they're typically less bulky and engineered for the capacity. However, as soon as something is an inch too long or short where needed, the time saved in buying a solution can get quickly undermined by modifying to suit...

A question on the suspended wood shelves: Did you use drywall screws to fasten the pieces together? It's very easy to reach for those, but they aren't a great solution for this kind of building (fragile when under shear load?) I have shifted to using lag bolts with washers (and pilot holes) when I can't access the back-side, and I use carriage bolts or normal nuts & bolts where I can get to both sides. I still use drywall screws way too often, but more for self-supporting stuff. The suspended shelves have a lot more at risk if something fails.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually use decking screws for stuff like that.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

For putting the frame together, decking screws, or even ringshank framing nails will work. For anything related to hanging you'll want something thicker.

Actually, I don't trust anything being hung along the grain. (Vertical 2x4 with screws in the last 3 or 4 inches)
Chances are, it'll be okay, but using angle steel, like a garage door support, is a much better choice.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I personally lean towards self-built in most cases as the ability to build to the space is often necessary, and I'm also pretty frugal. The store solutions are nice in that they're typically less bulky and engineered for the capacity. However, as soon as something is an inch too long or short where needed, the time saved in buying a solution can get quickly undermined by modifying to suit...
> 
> A question on the suspended wood shelves: Did you use drywall screws to fasten the pieces together? It's very easy to reach for those, but they aren't a great solution for this kind of building (fragile when under shear load?) I have shifted to using lag bolts with washers (and pilot holes) when I can't access the back-side, and I use carriage bolts or normal nuts & bolts where I can get to both sides. I still use drywall screws way too often, but more for self-supporting stuff. The suspended shelves have a lot more at risk if something fails.


I've switched to construction screws and leave the drywall screws for drywall.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

robr2 said:


> I've switched to construction screws and leave the drywall screws for drywall.


That's what I did.
I lag bolt to the ceiling truss
When I stop being lazy I should take a picture of my garage, I have shelves around almost the entire 3 bays hanging from ceiling.


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

I used headlok screw's straight into the stud's for the wall/ceiling and then used deck screws everywhere else with wood glue. I even went as far as to drill in pocket holes in some corners.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TgiRicky said:


> I used *headlok screw*'s straight into the stud's for the wall/ceiling and then used deck screws everywhere else with wood glue. I even went as far as to drill in pocket holes in some corners.


That is a good looking screw.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> That is a good looking screw.


I've got 2 tubs of them left over from my house build.


----------



## shofast (Apr 19, 2007)

Joist hangers and construction screws or framing nails for the platform and angle iron drop downs cut to length like the costco set with carriage or lag bolts. Those Headlok screws do look fancy.


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

They are a little expensive but have better ratings than standard lag screws and they just look nicer IMO.

Once the cold weather finally moves out. i'll be moving onto painting the walls and trying to convince my wife that we need to seal the garage floor because its already getting stained and nasty. Then it'll be onto revisiting the lighting situation.


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking for some input on a garage door opener problem. In recent months, when leaving the garage, the remotes don't want to work. Once in a while we'll have success. The outdoor keypad also won't work when the remotes are acting up. Coming home later, no problem. They'll activate the opener from further up the street. 

I've tried new batteries in the remotes and swapped the LED bulbs for incandescent. Since the keypad doesn't work when leaving, I'm assuming it's not a remote problem. The opener is a Liftmaster that I'm guessing is 20 - 30 years old.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Chris Griffin said:


> Looking for some input on a garage door opener problem. In recent months, when leaving the garage, the remotes don't want to work. Once in a while we'll have success. The outdoor keypad also won't work when the remotes are acting up. Coming home later, no problem. They'll activate the opener from further up the street.
> 
> I've tried new batteries in the remotes and swapped the LED bulbs for incandescent. Since the keypad doesn't work when leaving, I'm assuming it's not a remote problem. The opener is a Liftmaster that I'm guessing is 20 - 30 years old.


You sure it's not a wireless keypad?


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, the keypad is wireless as well. When the remotes don't work, the keypad doesn't work.

I was able to find some more info online. It sounds like degradation of the main logic board or receiver circuit. The problem occurs while powering the light sockets and doesn't matter if there are bulbs installed. I may look for a replacement logic board or just replace the opener with a newer unit. We've been wanting something wi-fi capable as well as something with battery backup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chris Griffin said:


> Looking for some input on a garage door opener problem. In recent months, when leaving the garage, the remotes don't want to work. Once in a while we'll have success. The outdoor keypad also won't work when the remotes are acting up. Coming home later, no problem. They'll activate the opener from further up the street.
> 
> I've tried new batteries in the remotes and swapped the LED bulbs for incandescent. Since the keypad doesn't work when leaving, I'm assuming it's not a remote problem. The opener is a Liftmaster that I'm guessing is 20 - 30 years old.


Put fresh batteries in the remotes and re-pair them to the garage door opener.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

In the middle of a massive reorganize in preparation for this years busy season. I miss my 70x30 shop...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet Mercedes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ArclitGold said:


> Sweet Mercedes!


It looks more mint than sweet (to me)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Chris Griffin said:


> Yes, the keypad is wireless as well. When the remotes don't work, the keypad doesn't work.
> 
> I was able to find some more info online. It sounds like degradation of the main logic board or receiver circuit. The problem occurs while powering the light sockets and doesn't matter if there are bulbs installed. I may look for a replacement logic board or just replace the opener with a newer unit. We've been wanting something wi-fi capable as well as something with battery backup.


That sounds like it could be a cold solder problem. 

The EPA was pushing for less nastiness from the factories that were soldering boards, so they changed the makeup of the chemicals, lowered the temp of the solder and produced boards with cleaner tech. Once those were reaching about 10 years old they started coming apart. It has been a problem for GM climate control boards, Sony Playstations and I'm sure a host of other things.

If it is a cold solder problem you _can_ re-solder each junction if you can access it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Chris Griffin said:


> Looking for some input on a garage door opener problem. In recent months, when leaving the garage, the remotes don't want to work. Once in a while we'll have success. The outdoor keypad also won't work when the remotes are acting up. Coming home later, no problem. They'll activate the opener from further up the street.
> 
> I've tried new batteries in the remotes and swapped the LED bulbs for incandescent. Since the keypad doesn't work when leaving, I'm assuming it's not a remote problem. The opener is a Liftmaster that I'm guessing is 20 - 30 years old.


How cold is it where you live? Maybe the batteries are just cold in the morning and then warm up throughout the day? Are you using Lithium batteries or alkaline? Lithium are much more resistant to cold degradation.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

When building some shelving in the garage... would you go Unistrut or Wood?

We're talking a 13' horizontal span, about 18" deep and 2 total shelves, with about 2' of space in between the shelves. Supported from the studs in the wall and the joists above.
On this particular wall the joists a floor joists and run parallel to the wall which means I will have to build a way to hit at least two joists either by a 2x4 (or 6) or the unistrut spanning across the joists

They will NOT be supported by the floor in any way

Will probably use threaded rod for the vertical part away from the wall with either solution to enable a cleaner look


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

Did something similar in my old shop with approximately same dimensions and layout, used all thread and unistrut..... worked excellent, held up well and supported alot of weight, looked very nice and industrial. My .02. Pics when finished. Cheers.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Another vote for unistrut and threaded rod.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

2 doors said:


> Another vote for unistrut and threaded rod.


+1

Significantly better weight support and distribution, considering the amount of shelf space you’re talking about.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with Overhead Door garage door openers? Genie was bought out by OHD a while back.
From what I gather OHD is pro install only similar to Liftmaster vs Chamberlain. A quick search shows Liftmaster to be a higher rated brand over OHD/Genie. Any reason to think I cannot buy/install something myself that will be just as good, if not better? 

A delivery truck backed into my garage causing extensive damage and their insurance will only pay out ACV value, not RCV so basically I am out $2200 because of depreciation. My repair quote includes new door, tracks, hardware and openers. I'm looking for places to save the $2200 and I think opting out of having door openers installed is a good choice. 

For the door openers with wifi, installed cost is $1,285. Thats one jackshaft opener and 1 overhead normal opener but 8 foot vs the standard 7 foot. 

I have installed several overhead openers and a jackshaft opener before so I'm not concerned doing it myself. I also already have a Liftmaster 8500 sitting around from when I bought a two pack last year for my other garage but only installed one.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

What is the total cost of a new setup? Two years ago we did a new 16 x 7 door, a new MyQ opener, new rails, absolutely everything, 2" thick double steel door with a strut on each panel and windows, and it was $2200 total for everything brand new and installed with a 3 year warranty on both parts and labor on everything from a reputable company.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Ok guys need some advice here. We've been house hunting for quite some time and finally found a house that seems promising. Below is the garage. If we get this house I'd like to vault the ceiling and install a 2 car lift so we can have all 4 cars under a roof (assuming the ceiling height can take 12.5' of Bus/SUV although with that roofline it seems possible). How involved is that process and can you do it to just about any roof or am I over simplifying a complicated construction project? I know it would also require new garage door rails going up the roofline, a liftmaster 8500, and some kind of 2 car lift....Bendpak? What other brands are there? What else should I be considering here? Also yes it looks like the house will need a new driveway which we'll use in negotiations should we get to that point. Also would like to add a more appealing garage door.


Update: We bought the house! Currently in the process of paint/carpet/cleaning and expect to move in next week! Thanks guys for the suggestions. Since my OP on the subject I've learned the following about the garage.

Big attic space above the garage with a typical A-frame style roof meaning a lift would be possible with some structure modifications! TBD on whether we actually do it because the house has limited storage and having storage is nice.
Garage has a working sink! This will be very handy. Current sink is plastic, might invest in something a little nicer down the road. Also has setup for laundry however we have that taken care of in the house.
While there are no cracks on the concrete pad, it does rise up in the middle hence the gaps you can see on both sides of the garage door (about 1.5" rise on both sides). Will need to invest in some sort of seal.
Garage door itself is old, made of wood, and is allowing water seepage through the door panels. We're considering replacing the door with a new steel unit for better looks and weatherproofing. Interestingly by law every garage door opener now requires a battery backup so we'll have to get a new opener as well, will opt for side mounted.
Need new lighting. Has two ceiling mounted plugs and hooks to hang lights like the florescent one that's up there, however it's dim and crappy.

With the understanding that we'll be using this to store a 356 and a VW Bus, both small cars by modern standards, we'll have a ton of room to add in cabinets/shelving/etc. so we're very excited. Needless to say I'll be reviewing the many pages of this thread in my spare time.  🍺


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> What is the total cost of a new setup? Two years ago we did a new 16 x 7 door, a new MyQ opener, new rails, absolutely everything, 2" thick double steel door with a strut on each panel and windows, and it was $2200 total for everything brand new and installed with a 3 year warranty on both parts and labor on everything from a reputable company.


Total would be $4070 for 2 insulated steel doors, no windows, 9wX8h with the door openers installed. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't losing quality by not getting their door openers but I can buy a lot of openers for that cost.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Update: We bought the house! Currently in the process of paint/carpet/cleaning and expect to move in next week! Thanks guys for the suggestions. Since my OP on the subject I've learned the following about the garage.
> 
> Big attic space above the garage with a typical A-frame style roof meaning a lift would be possible with some structure modifications! TBD on whether we actually do it because the house has limited storage and having storage is nice.
> Garage has a working sink! This will be very handy. Current sink is plastic, might invest in something a little nicer down the road. Also has setup for laundry however we have that taken care of in the house.
> ...



Congratulations on the house and new garage! 

I will say you should definitely get the lift. After having one since 2013 I could not live without it. It just makes things so much easier. There are a lot of different types and I am sure you can find something to fit your budget and space/needs.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

audicoupej said:


> Anyone have any experience with Overhead Door garage door openers? Genie was bought out by OHD a while back.
> From what I gather OHD is pro install only similar to Liftmaster vs Chamberlain. A quick search shows Liftmaster to be a higher rated brand over OHD/Genie. Any reason to think I cannot buy/install something myself that will be just as good, if not better?
> 
> A delivery truck backed into my garage causing extensive damage and their insurance will only pay out ACV value, not RCV so basically I am out $2200 because of depreciation. My repair quote includes new door, tracks, hardware and openers. I'm looking for places to save the $2200 and I think opting out of having door openers installed is a good choice.
> ...


I wouldn’t just take their insurance company’s offer. They should be obligated to make you whole, and leaving you with no practical way to have a working garage without spending your own money is not making you whole.


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> I wouldn’t just take their insurance company’s offer. They should be obligated to make you whole, and leaving you with no practical way to have a working garage without spending your own money is not making you whole.


I will start a separate thread so we don't get derailed here but that's how liability claims are handle as I was informed by this claims company and when I checked with my homeowners. Homeowners will pay what it actually costs (RCV). Liability only pays ACV which is RCV - depreciation.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Car garage is currently a train wreck while do a big refresh on my E30.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
Getting a full suspension/steering refresh.

New Bilsteins
H&R Race Springs
Control arms + poly bushing
Sway bushings, end links front and rear
New steering rack + inner/outer tie rods
reinstalling powersteering and all new lines
Drilled/slotted rotors
new rear pads

Bike garage got a good cleaning today too.
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

B3passatBMX said:


> Car garage is currently a train wreck while do a big refresh on my E30.
> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> Getting a full suspension/steering refresh.
> 
> ...


mine looked 5 times worse once the turbo build for the e36 was done 😂 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The bike garage is dreamy!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

B3passatBMX said:


> Car garage is currently a train wreck while do a big refresh on my E30.
> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> Getting a full suspension/steering refresh.
> 
> ...


Does that clamp have a rod that goes into the seat post? If so that is a great idea. 

Can we get a closer pic?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

some of you may like this or help you out if you have similar issues

my garage while being a slightly oversized 2 car is packed with 2 cars, a lift, tire machine, welder, standing grinder, drill press, 2 tool boxes and shelfs for oversized tools, parts and fluids. i dont have room to put a fabrication table as much as i would like to. over a year ago i made a tiny welding table out of steel wheels and a brake rotor so that i can atleast sit on a stool and weld instead of on my knees on concrete. it works alright for small things but when i was building my exhaust this winter i needed to use my vise. being that i have no table i had to use the vise on the ground for the past 5 years. it sucked as im sure you could imagine. im kicking myself for not thinking of it earlier but i was able to drill and tap 3 holes in the brake rotor table and attach my vise to the tiny table. already it has been a game changer for my garage. not pretty or fancy but it works well. i may add removeable stability legs in the future and possible the same style anchors i have for the lift so i can actually use the vise to hammer on things. currently its just used as a extra hand to hold things for welding or drilling

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

did some work in the shop this weekend, swapped over the summer tires and also threw the machine on the trailer to go for its maiden run. Shop is getting a ton of use right now.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

HI SPEED said:


> Does that clamp have a rod that goes into the seat post? If so that is a great idea.
> 
> Can we get a closer pic?


It’s a dropper post clamped in a regular clamp.

you can zoom in on flickr. 

park tool does make something like you’re thinking of, though. https://www.parktool.com/product/internal-seat-tube-clamp-isc-4


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Had my NewAge garage cabinet system delivered today. Delivery was a snap. They showed up in a smallish box truck with a liftgate and were willing to put them into the garage, but were too tall. This left me the pleasure of getting to break them down by my self.

No problem I figure. I'm a big strong guy and I got this. I broke the smaller pallet (on the right in the first pic) down first and it was a piece of cake. Got to the 2nd pallet (on the left in pic 1 and all of pic 2) and learned that one box was 550lbs and the other was 500lbs. 🤬

Each of the boxes on pallet 2 were on their own smaller pallet and at 550/500lbs, getting the small pallets off the big pallet was a challenge and then getting the boxes off the smaller pallet was also a challenge.

I ended up cutting the strapping off and lifting the boxes off the cabinets and taking everything out that was put inside them to lighten them up. Eventually, once the taller locker cabinets were gutted, I could get them and the smaller pallet off the bigger pallet and into the garage.

I decided to pony up for professional installation because I really don't feel like getting after them myself and trying to make sure they're properly anchored and level.

2 weeks until they're in!





































Oh and here's what used to be in there. Should be a huge improvement!



















I know I should have taken this opportunity to do something with the floors, but We don't have anywhere to put the stuff in there to prep and apply a proper floor covering so they're going to stay they way they are for now.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Matt said:


> Had my NewAge garage cabinet system delivered today. Delivery was a snap. They showed up in a smallish box truck with a liftgate and were willing to put them into the garage, but were too tall. This left me the pleasure of getting to break them down by my self.
> 
> No problem I figure. I'm a big strong guy and I got this. I broke the smaller pallet (on the right in the first pic) down first and it was a piece of cake. Got to the 2nd pallet (on the left in pic 1 and all of pic 2) and learned that one box was 550lbs and the other was 500lbs.
> 
> ...



Those look great. Looking fwd to seeing pics of everything installed and your impression of the pro installation. Did you work with anyone at NewAge to come up with what work best for you or did you just order what you felt was best? How is the quality of the equipment? 


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Those NewAge cabinets look great - they make nice stuff.


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

B3passatBMX said:


> Car garage is currently a train wreck while do a big refresh on my E30.
> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> Getting a full suspension/steering refresh.
> 
> ...


Do I spy a pair of Yeti's?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> Those look great. Looking fwd to seeing pics of everything installed and your impression of the pro installation. Did you work with anyone at NewAge to come up with what work best for you or did you just order what you felt was best? How is the quality of the equipment?


I used their design option where I filled out a web form, gave them the dimensions of my garage, any other special requirements and stuff like that and they came back with something close to what I bought. I definitely wanted the Pro level cabinets to get 24" of depth instead of the 18" on the Bold series. I filled out the form and got their reply about 6 months ago and then waited until the items I was interested in went on a deeper sale than I had typically seen.

I didn't work with anyone specific and my impressions are that most of the people I've dealt with so far via email and phone have been offshore, but they've been very helpful, knowledgeable and able to answer all my annoying questions.

I will say the quality of the cabinets seems great. I've opened doors and drawers and they have a high quality feel to them. I'm fairly confident we're going to be very happy with them once they're installed. I recently bought a Harbor Freight workbench for my BBQ setup in the backyard and the quality of the components of the NewAge stuff is light years ahead of Harbor Freight.

I placed my order on March 11th and it will be installed on April 14th so all in all, a month from start to finish isn't bad at all.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Matt said:


> I will say the quality of the cabinets seems great. I've opened doors and drawers and they have a high quality feel to them. I'm fairly confident we're going to be very happy with them once they're installed. I recently bought a Harbor Freight workbench for my BBQ setup in the backyard and the quality of the components of the NewAge stuff is light years ahead of Harbor Freight.


On your recommendation, I will probably go with these for my Garage Mahal project. Probably just going to buy one of the sets from Costco but I'm still working on putting the walls back together before finalizing my layout. You mentioned anchoring - what is their requirement? Couple of redheads into the floor, or secured to some wall studs? Something else?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Matt said:


> I used their design option where I filled out a web form, gave them the dimensions of my garage, any other special requirements and stuff like that and they came back with something close to what I bought. I definitely wanted the Pro level cabinets to get 24" of depth instead of the 18" on the Bold series. I filled out the form and got their reply about 6 months ago and then waited until the items I was interested in went on a deeper sale than I had typically seen.
> 
> I didn't work with anyone specific and my impressions are that most of the people I've dealt with so far via email and phone have been offshore, but they've been very helpful, knowledgeable and able to answer all my annoying questions.
> 
> ...


That's great info, thanks for sharing. There appears to be a lot of ways to go with the New Age stuff so some level of guidance would be great. As far as sales are concerned, do they happen frequently and can you find the sales prices on the New Age website (vs finding out by looking on a site like Costco or other place that sells their stuff)? I'm at the drywall and flooring stage of my garage currently, but I'll have to start looking into the storage/work bench options shortly.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

New Advantage Lift installed. Very happy with the quality of the lift so far. Welds look good, finish looks good, it operates smoothly, even the install was excellent. I may end up raising or vaulting the ceilings a bit. I'd really like another foot or so of clearance.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

sicklyscott said:


> New Advantage Lift installed. Very happy with the quality of the lift so far. Welds look good, finish looks good, it operates smoothly, even the install was excellent. I may end up raising or vaulting the ceilings a bit. I'd really like another foot or so of clearance.


That setup looks awesome but it also looks tricky to get in and out of the Lotus. Are you a contortionist?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2 doors said:


> That setup looks awesome but it also looks tricky to get in and out of the Lotus. Are you a contortionist?


I had an Exige parked in my garage at one point with about 1.5foot of space to open the door. It was... interesting getting in and out. Would have been nigh impossible for a really big guy.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

2 doors said:


> Are you a contortionist?


Aren't all Lotus owners?


----------



## Puga (Aug 25, 2009)

Before:










After:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Thats an awesome transformation! well done!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

2 doors said:


> That setup looks awesome but it also looks tricky to get in and out of the Lotus. Are you a contortionist?


There's more room on the side than you think. And as others alluded to, there's no easy way to exit a modern Lotus (though the 400 and GT have narrower sills which greatly help)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Puga said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 79868
> 
> ...


Man, you put a LOT of work into that rabbit. Looks like a completely different car now.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Man, you put a LOT of work into that rabbit. Looks like a completely different car now.


Haha. I was thinking something along the same lines.
Before the painting and lighting upgrade that Benz looked like a VW.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> On your recommendation, I will probably go with these for my Garage Mahal project. Probably just going to buy one of the sets from Costco but I'm still working on putting the walls back together before finalizing my layout. You mentioned anchoring - what is their requirement? Couple of redheads into the floor, or secured to some wall studs? Something else?


Since I'm having someone else install them, I have no idea what the requirements are. I don't expect they'll be attached to the floor at all. The pallets came with a very long about a foot tall panel all wrapped up in cardboard. I'd guess it's 84" x 12" x 1". I'm guessing this will be securely mounted to the wall and then the tall lockers and the upper cabinets will mount to it.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> That's great info, thanks for sharing. There appears to be a lot of ways to go with the New Age stuff so some level of guidance would be great. As far as sales are concerned, do they happen frequently and can you find the sales prices on the New Age website (vs finding out by looking on a site like Costco or other place that sells their stuff)? I'm at the drywall and flooring stage of my garage currently, but I'll have to start looking into the storage/work bench options shortly.


in my experience, it seems like Costco is a bit cheaper, but as I mentioned, I was only interested in the 24" deep systems and Costco seemed to mostly carry the 18" deep offerings so Costco wasn't an option for me. I looked on Home Depot too, but they were considerably more expensive.

They seem to run sales every week. If you sign up for their emails it makes tracking them easy and the sale price is listed right on their site. Their site is pretty solid although I did have an issue adding items to my card using Chrome and had to switch to Safari or Edge (is that the new MS browser?). They have a lot of offerings from garage cabinets to hang from the ceiling racks to outdoor kitchen stuff to interior kitchen cabinets to indoor bar and glassware/alcohol storage. They seem to rotate their weekly sales between the different product lines. There were several sales I saw for the 18" deep cabinet sets, but it took a while to see one for the 24" deep sets. Generally their stuff is always on sale at 15% off list and I jumped when I saw them offered at 20% off.


----------



## Puga (Aug 25, 2009)

fouckhest said:


> Thats an awesome transformation! well done!


Thanks! It took a while but worth it in the end.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Garage at the new house is looking pretty legit. Ceiling is quite tall as well.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks good, what are the dimensions? Wasn't expecting to see a brick staircase in there, it's always interesting to see what different geographical regions do - you'd never see that here in the midwest.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Garage at the new house is looking pretty legit. Ceiling is quite tall as well.
> 
> View attachment 80217
> 
> ...


Looks like my old neighborhood. Congrats dude


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Had a good day teaching a younger friend how to replace caliper bolts, new brake pads, and brake fluid flush on his Cayman GTS. I have to say, while I’d love a full lift, the QuickJack is pretty damned handy.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing changed per se, but did a deep spring cleaning which included repainting the white trim at the base of the walls, at least on the two sides (no real need to do the back wall and deal with moving the tool chests and fridge - the trim on the side walls, particularly near the garage door had gotten surprisingly nasty over the last 12 months). Touched up the white elsewhere just where needed, cleaned the inside of the garage door/windows, lubed the garage door, and swept up and wiped down tool boxes and everything...feels very fresh again.









Pretty happy with the garage, only thing I might still want to change is to swap out the little black Craftsman tool chest for a narrow little Husky so I can at least match the brand on all of them.


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)

freedo84gti said:


> mine looked 5 times worse once the turbo build for the e36 was done 😂
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


hey man, how do you clean this nasty oil spots on floor?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Palic said:


> hey man, how do you clean this nasty oil spots on floor?


I park a car over them and dont look at them


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Palic said:


> hey man, how do you clean this nasty oil spots on floor?


cover them with race deck. That was my solution.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Had a good day teaching a younger friend how to replace caliper bolts, new brake pads, and brake fluid flush on his Cayman GTS. I have to say, while I’d love a full lift, the QuickJack is pretty damned handy.


Never noticed that yellow aston in your collection. 

Love how colorful your stable is.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Never noticed that yellow aston in your collection.
> 
> Love how colorful your stable is.


Maybe because it used to be Tungsten Silver? I had it wrapped a couple years ago. Thanks!









Aston Martin Vinyl Wrap: Cool Yellow


I've waxed poetic here in my blog and with friends about how much I love my 2007 Aston Martin V8 Vantage. Having purchased it new in late 20...




davecarguy.blogspot.com


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

crookedarm said:


> Do I spy a pair of Yeti's?


And a frame in the stand...my girl just snagged another one too so we're overflowing with Yeti's at the moment.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

newusername said:


> did some work in the shop this weekend, swapped over the summer tires and also threw the machine on the trailer to go for its maiden run. Shop is getting a ton of use right now.


What are the dimensions of this space? It look like the perfect size.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TurboREX said:


> What are the dimensions of this space? It look like the perfect size.


It looks nice, but the perfect size is always bigger than what you currently have.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> It looks nice, but the perfect size is always bigger than what you currently have.


Are we still talking about garages?


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

Matt said:


> Had my NewAge garage cabinet system delivered today. Delivery was a snap. They showed up in a smallish box truck with a liftgate and were willing to put them into the garage, but were too tall. This left me the pleasure of getting to break them down by my self.
> 
> No problem I figure. I'm a big strong guy and I got this. I broke the smaller pallet (on the right in the first pic) down first and it was a piece of cake. Got to the 2nd pallet (on the left in pic 1 and all of pic 2) and learned that one box was 550lbs and the other was 500lbs. 🤬
> 
> ...


Good choice. I went with the same models and color. I have 5 floor cabinets (mix of doors and drawers), 5 wall cabinets, and 2 of the tall lockers. They’re about three years old now and have held up really well. The only thing I would have done differently is either go with the bamboo work top or make my own. I have stainless steel. I think it looks the best but it scratches and dings easily. 

Mounting wasn’t an issue at all. All the cabinets have adjustable feet. It helps to have some tilt them while you twist the legs to level them. For the wall cabinets, since the mounting holes didn’t line up consistently with the wall studs, I attached a 24” x ~120” section of OSB to the walls at the studs. Then it didn’t matter where I screwed in the wall cabinets. I put up a temporary level 2x1 strip to help hold the cabinet as I screwed them in. Was able to do it by myself.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Had a good day teaching a younger friend how to replace caliper bolts, new brake pads, and brake fluid flush on his Cayman GTS. I have to say, while I’d love a full lift, the QuickJack is pretty damned handy.


Everytime I see your garage, I think Skittles.



Matt said:


> View attachment 79608


nice! i need to add more to my new age cabinets, 2 big cabinets and a workbench. Think I got half of them on scratch/dent sale (got lucky, as the sides had light marks and was covered up). I just remember the delivery truck driver did not want to pallet jack them up my driveway. 🙃


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Had my NewAge cabinets installed on Saturday. It was a bit of an ordeal with NewAge scheduling the installation appointment with a 3rd party installer. They were supposed to come last Wednesday with a 30 minute call ahead and I never heard a single thing from NewAge or the installer. I called and let them have it Not because the appointment was missed, but because they communicated nothing and were completely caught off guard and were unprepared to help me when I called.

In any event, they rescheduled for Saturday and I got my 30 minute call ahead notice from the installer. The installation went great. I wish they had been installed a little farther to the left, but having the door into the garage be able to be opened all the way is really a huge improvement over the previous setup where the door would his a storage cabinet.



















One thing that is a little disappointing is that there is, at least I didn't see one, no workbench top power option. I had a 12 plug powerstrip on the wall before going to this setup and with the cabinets being flush against the wall and the area where the slat-wall and the workbench top are seemingly completely sealed, I'm going to have to get a bit creative on getting the cord for the power strip into that cubby of the setup.

I bought the light kit and it's installed underneath the upper cabinets. The installer drilled a hole for the power cord to go through the stand up cabinet on the right and then to the outlet on the wall to the right of the cabinet setup. I don't mind having to drill another hole or widen the one that's there already, but the plug head on the end of the power strip is a big three-pronger and the hole would need to be pretty large. I'm looking at maybe making my own extension cord if that's possible or even cutting the plug odd the power strip, feeding the wire and then replacing it with a contractor style removable/replaceable plug. I'm not an electrician though and this sort of stuff creeps me out. I definitely need power on the backsplash though. Any ideas here? I don't need 12 plugs, but 5-6 would be nice.

Speaking of holes, there are wire access holes (or maybe drain holes?) on the bottom of all the base cabinets, including the tall ones. This is great if you want to run wires into them, but it would also be nice if they came with a plug to close the hole too. We're keeping some food supplies in the left cabinet and I'd like to close those holes up to keep rodents out if I can.

Otherwise, the cabinets are great. They hold a whole lot more than the previous setup did and look a million times better.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Matt said:


> One thing that is a little disappointing is that there is, at least I didn't see one, no workbench top power option. I had a 12 plug powerstrip on the wall before going to this setup and with the cabinets being flush against the wall and the area where the slat-wall and the workbench top are seemingly completely sealed, I'm going to have to get a bit creative on getting the cord for the power strip into that cubby of the setup.
> 
> I bought the light kit and it's installed underneath the upper cabinets. The installer drilled a hole for the power cord to go through the stand up cabinet on the right and then to the outlet on the wall to the right of the cabinet setup. I don't mind having to drill another hole or widen the one that's there already, but the plug head on the end of the power strip is a big three-pronger and the hole would need to be pretty large. I'm looking at maybe making my own extension cord if that's possible or even cutting the plug odd the power strip, feeding the wire and then replacing it with a contractor style removable/replaceable plug. I'm not an electrician though and this sort of stuff creeps me out. I definitely need power on the backsplash though. Any ideas here? I don't need 12 plugs, but 5-6 would be nice.


You can make your own cord by buying 12/2 SO cord from whatever local home improvement place you prefer, or by cutting the end off a commercial cord. Personally, I'd buy a cord with molded ends and splice a new connector onto one end only. They're quite simple to do, just follow the color code (black/gold, white/silver, green/green) and pull test the connections, you really can't go wrong.



Matt said:


> Speaking of holes, there are wire access holes (or maybe drain holes?) on the bottom of all the base cabinets, including the tall ones. This is great if you want to run wires into them, but it would also be nice if they came with a plug to close the hole too. We're keeping some food supplies in the left cabinet and I'd like to close those holes up to keep rodents out if I can.
> 
> Otherwise, the cabinets are great. They hold a whole lot more than the previous setup did and look a million times better.


Gitcha some of these: McMaster-Carr They may be available locally at a hardware store also. Oh, definitely make sure to get rubber grommets to protect the edges of any holes with cords passing through them. Don't want to energize the metal cabinet accidentally!


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> Gitcha some of these: McMaster-Carr They may be available locally at a hardware store also. Oh, definitely make sure to get rubber grommets to protect the edges of any holes with cords passing through them. Don't want to energize the metal cabinet accidentally!


Thanks for this! I ordered a package of 25 plugs. I will need 5 at most so if anyone else can use the other 20, let me know! I ordered 1 5/8" and hope my measuring was correct.

I also ordered a replacement male plug for my power strip (giggity!) and will get to cutting the current one off, fishing the wire and then installing the new plug.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Matt said:


> I also ordered a replacement male plug for my power strip (giggity!) and will get to cutting the current one off, fishing the wire and then installing the new plug.


This reminds me that I need to get some new plug ends for my garage lights.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Just ordered my lift! Challenger CL4P7 4 post with two 3,500lb rolling center jacks. Not mine, but like this:












If like me you have a single width door opening, can't offset the lift from center, and want a 4 post lift, this and the BendPak HD9-ST are pretty much the only options. The cheaper generic Chinese lifts are all 4-7inch wider, which would make the lift offset from center in my space. Also feel better buying something from a real U.S. company that has ALI certification.

Along with everything else in the universe, they are backordered up the wazoo these days, so delivery is still 2 months away. But excited to be almost done with crawling around on my back.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I've got Tire Rack's branded tire/wheel storage rack.
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=164


I’m thinking of painting my garage the same colors as yours. Do you have the colors and/or paint that you used? Sorry for the noob question but we just bought our first house and I’m new to painting.










My garage as it stands..


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Matt said:


> Had my NewAge cabinets installed on Saturday. It was a bit of an ordeal with NewAge scheduling the installation appointment with a 3rd party installer. They were supposed to come last Wednesday with a 30 minute call ahead and I never heard a single thing from NewAge or the installer. I called and let them have it Not because the appointment was missed, but because they communicated nothing and were completely caught off guard and were unprepared to help me when I called.
> 
> In any event, they rescheduled for Saturday and I got my 30 minute call ahead notice from the installer. The installation went great. I wish they had been installed a little farther to the left, but having the door into the garage be able to be opened all the way is really a huge improvement over the previous setup where the door would his a storage
> 
> One thing that is a little disappointing is that there is, at least I didn't see one, no workbench top power option. I had a 12 plug powerstrip on the wall before going to this setup and with the cabinets being flush against the wall and the area where the slat-wall and the workbench top are seemingly completely sealed, I'm going to have to get a bit creative on getting the cord for the power strip into that cubby of the setup.


Really clean looking setup. Nice to hear that the quality is good as well. Kind of disappointing that the setup did take access to electricity into consideration, but it seems like a decent payoff assuming you can find a way to make things work with your power setup. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> Really clean looking setup. Nice to hear that the quality is good as well. Kind of disappointing that the setup did take access to electricity into consideration, but it seems like a decent payoff assuming you can find a way to make things work with your power setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It's all powered up now. Part of the installation design process is to let them know where power is on the wall you want the cabinets installed. I didn't know where the power was on my wall so I didn't answer this question. Looking back, I should have found out where the power was and I'm guessing they would have incorporated access into the installation somehow.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Ok that's good to know. Still haven't figured out the storage situation for my garage, but I'll be taking a serious look at the new age options. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Finished painting my garage. I was having trouble finding the stripe and lower colors and decided on Magnetic Gray and Beacon Blue (Behr).

I painted the top Eggshell white and then the bottom. Then I did the stipe using a laser level, painters tape and patience. It didn’t come out perfect but I’m new to painting so it’s a work in progress.

Now to decide on flooring and then get a workbench and some storage shelves. Some pics:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

MiamiBourne said:


> It didn’t come out perfect but I’m new to painting so it’s a work in progress.


I work in commercial painting (think office buildings, skyscrapers, industrial). Your "new-to-painting" job would be pretty passable for union guys who do it for a living so don't beat yourself up too much! Looks good.

If you're doing more painting in the future in general, green frog tape or even regular 1" or 2" masking tape work much better than that blue painters' tape.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I work in commercial painting (think office buildings, skyscrapers, industrial). Your "new-to-painting" job would be pretty passable for union guys who do it for a living so don't beat yourself up too much! Looks good.
> 
> If you're doing more painting in the future in general, green frog tape or even regular 1" or 2" masking tape work much better than that blue painters' tape.


Green frog tape is my jam. Really need to hard press that edge when applying and it comes out great.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Looks good, I was going to recommend the green tape as well as that is what I used.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Have to change the rear main seal on the Volvo, so had to fit both cars in the 5m wide garage. There's just enough room. Shoved the BMW right up against the wall using wheel dollies. I need to grind the concrete floor down to make it easier to push the cars on the dollies. Also, my jack does not lift the BMW high enough that I can fit the dollies under the wheels. Luckily I bought off-brand Quickjacks so that will make everything easier, especially the gearbox removal on the Volvo. 








Still have to paint the garage, too.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Have to change the rear main seal on the Volvo, so had to fit both cars in the 5m wide garage. There's just enough room. Shoved the BMW right up against the wall using wheel dollies. I need to grind the concrete floor down to make it easier to push the cars on the dollies. Also, my jack does not lift the BMW high enough that I can fit the dollies under the wheels. Luckily I bought off-brand Quickjacks so that will make everything easier, especially the gearbox removal on the Volvo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta have that nice, oriental rug for your garage.  In all honesty, your garage looks awesome. I love the sliding doors on the side of it.

More info on the knock-off quickjack?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I work in commercial painting (think office buildings, skyscrapers, industrial). Your "new-to-painting" job would be pretty passable for union guys who do it for a living so don't beat yourself up too much! Looks good.
> 
> If you're doing more painting in the future in general, green frog tape or even regular 1" or 2" masking tape work much better than that blue painters' tape.


Thanks! I was a little bummed at first that the line wasn’t prefect but I got over it as overall I’m happy with the finished product. 

Thanks for the advice and I will be sure to add those tips next time!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

looking for suggestions on tire storage. throughout the summer i usually have avg 30 tires on hand at my house. can range anywhere from 20-40. 75% of them are blown out tires and i usually take them to the dump when i have about 24 on hand so i can make one trip. obviously having that many tires is a storage nightmare and the way my garage is setup i cant do the normal ceiling or wall rack as there is no room for them. i have a shed but it is filled with spare car parts and lawn equipment ( i do plan on reorganizing it again soon and can probably get some more space out of it). i also dont want to store tires exposed outside due to them filling with water and getting mosquitos and i haul them out in my X5 and i dont want wet tires all over the inside.

i was planning on building another small but skinny shed to hold nothing but tires but with the price of wood now i cant really stomach spending it. the design would have been around 7-8ft tall, 10ft wide and maybe 3ft deep with racking similar to the wall mount racks to stack tires standing up next to each other and 3-4 racks high. it would have a solid back wall to keep the elements out and swinging doors or a tarp door on the front for access. i wouldnt expect it to be 100% water tight but if it kept majority of the weather out id be happy with it. currently i have 10 loose tires and 4 mounted tires in my garage and probably 30 used/new tires in my shed. i also have spare wheels from my corvette and some other cars sitting outside next to my shed that i would like to clean up and store properly. im open to suggestions or thoughts if anyone has ideas or if im basically screwed and have to either stomach the costs or wait out the price of lumber to drop. i do drifting which is the reason for all the tires and probably burn through over 100 in a season


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

MiamiBourne said:


> Finished painting my garage.
> 
> Garage_pics.jpg


Nice color choices! Frog tape and a tripod-mounted laser level









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> Nice color choices! Frog tape and a tripod-mounted laser level
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You colors look great! 

I’m also looking at similar cabinets but I’m still figuring out where to put stuff. The garbage and recycle bins are messing with my space! Lol

I recently purchased a tripod mounted laser level and that worked great. I messed up on not having the correct tape. I have textured dry wall and parts of concrete wall. I think I would have benefited from using caulk to seal the lines as I’ve seen in some videos.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> looking for suggestions on tire storage. throughout the summer i usually have avg 30 tires on hand at my house. can range anywhere from 20-40. 75% of them are blown out tires and i usually take them to the dump when i have about 24 on hand so i can make one trip. obviously having that many tires is a storage nightmare and the way my garage is setup i cant do the normal ceiling or wall rack as there is no room for them. i have a shed but it is filled with spare car parts and lawn equipment ( i do plan on reorganizing it again soon and can probably get some more space out of it). i also dont want to store tires exposed outside due to them filling with water and getting mosquitos and i haul them out in my X5 and i dont want wet tires all over the inside.
> 
> i was planning on building another small but skinny shed to hold nothing but tires but with the price of wood now i cant really stomach spending it. the design would have been around 7-8ft tall, 10ft wide and maybe 3ft deep with racking similar to the wall mount racks to stack tires standing up next to each other and 3-4 racks high. it would have a solid back wall to keep the elements out and swinging doors or a tarp door on the front for access. i wouldnt expect it to be 100% water tight but if it kept majority of the weather out id be happy with it. currently i have 10 loose tires and 4 mounted tires in my garage and probably 30 used/new tires in my shed. i also have spare wheels from my corvette and some other cars sitting outside next to my shed that i would like to clean up and store properly. im open to suggestions or thoughts if anyone has ideas or if im basically screwed and have to either stomach the costs or wait out the price of lumber to drop. i do drifting which is the reason for all the tires and probably burn through over 100 in a season


Can't help with storage, but can't these tires be recycled into asphalt, etc., instead of just dumped in a landfill? 100 tires a year going into a landfill that could otherwise be recycled just seems irresponsible and like a pretty large carbon footprint coming from one individual.

Unless of course the dump you take them to is already recycling them upon intake, then whatever. But I really hope these aren't just getting landfilled.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> Gotta have that nice, oriental rug for your garage.  In all honesty, your garage looks awesome. I love the sliding doors on the side of it.
> 
> More info on the knock-off quickjack?


Thanks  The sliding doors are ridiculous but make me grin. I can sit in my living room and look at my cars, which is ideal. 

It's called the "Hamron Easy Lift Jack". From what I can tell it's similar to the point it might actually be made in the same factory. The main difference is that they run on 220v with a wall socket instead of 12v. The regular price is 15k NOK (1800ish USD), slightly less than Quickjacks which start at 16k. But I bought them on sale for 13k with another 10% value store credit for using their credit card. So 1400USD in the end, which I still think is a silly amount of money for jacks, but would I have tackled this job without them? Probably not. 

Link:








Bærbar billøfter | Kobles til en vanlig stikkontakt | HAMRON


Bærbar billøfter som kombinerer fordelene ved jekker og tosøylede løftere. Kobles i vanlig stikkontakt og løfter bilen på 15-30 sekunder. 8 løftebeskyttelser er inkludert.




www.jula.no


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> Can't help with storage, but can't these tires be recycled into asphalt, etc., instead of just dumped in a landfill? 100 tires a year going into a landfill that could otherwise be recycled just seems irresponsible and like a pretty large carbon footprint coming from one individual.
> 
> Unless of course the dump you take them to is already recycling them upon intake, then whatever. But I really hope these aren't just getting landfilled.


honestly i have no clue. i can tell you that at the dump i take them to they have a seperate pile just for tires. the location of the pile hasnt changed in the 2 years i have been taking them there but the size of the pile grows and shrinks so they are clearly taking them some where else but i dont know where. if theres a option for recycling them i am all for it. the dump was just the only option i knew about at the time


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedo84gti said:


> honestly i have no clue. i can tell you that at the dump i take them to they have a seperate pile just for tires. the location of the pile hasnt changed in the 2 years i have been taking them there but the size of the pile grows and shrinks so they are clearly taking them some where else but i dont know where. if theres a option for recycling them i am all for it. the dump was just the only option i knew about at the time


I would guess then that they are probably recycling them, so that's good at least.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> I would guess then that they are probably recycling them, so that's good at least.


Only 6 states allow landfill tire disposal. Landfill operators really don't like tires because 75% of the space needed for one is unused. Also tires can trap methane to the point that they can "float" to the top of the landfill.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Can't help with storage, but can't these tires be recycled into asphalt, etc., instead of just dumped in a landfill? 100 tires a year going into a landfill that could otherwise be recycled just seems irresponsible and like a pretty large carbon footprint coming from one individual.
> 
> Unless of course the dump you take them to is already recycling them upon intake, then whatever. But I really hope these aren't just getting landfilled.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Archaeopteryx said:


> It's called the "Hamron Easy Lift Jack". From what I can tell it's similar to the point it might actually be made in the same factory. The main difference is that they run on 220v with a wall socket instead of 12v. The regular price is 15k NOK (1800ish USD), slightly less than Quickjacks which start at 16k. But I bought them on sale for 13k with another 10% value store credit for using their credit card. So 1400USD in the end, which I still think is a silly amount of money for jacks, but would I have tackled this job without them? Probably not.


Completely didn't catch that you weren't in the US.



robr2 said:


> Only 6 states allow landfill tire disposal. Landfill operators really don't like tires because 75% of the space needed for one is unused. Also tires can trap methane to the point that they can "float" to the top of the landfill.


I guess I happen to live in one of those 6 states. Had no idea that wasn't common.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Redoing one half of my garage to be a pool hall. Finally got the never ending project cars out of that half (since 2010, there have been 3 different MGB restoration projects in there, none of them mine) and when cleaning it up, my wife suggested making a rec room out of it. So I'll be painting it to be nicer and it'll be like Dan Tanna's living room on Vega$ where I drive my MINI in on one side and play pool on the other (my wife already bought the pool table, it's being delivered tomorrow...We play APA league pool and it'll be nice to have a practice table for when that is allowed to happen again). The big screen TV is going up on the wall to the left. And there's already beer in the fridge. 😁


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

make sure nobody jabs a cue through the mini's window


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> make sure nobody jabs a cue through the mini's window


Well, it's going to be me and my wife. She might do it out of spite, though... 

I might have to let her win more often... 

Actually I'm more worried about the cue ball going flying if some of our friends are playing!


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> Redoing one half of my garage to be a pool hall. Finally got the never ending project cars out of that half (since 2010, there have been 3 different MGB restoration projects in there, none of them mine) and when cleaning it up, my wife suggested making a rec room out of it. So I'll be painting it to be nicer and it'll be like Dan Tanna's living room on Vega$ where I drive my MINI in on one side and play pool on the other (my wife already bought the pool table, it's being delivered tomorrow...We play APA league pool and it'll be nice to have a practice table for when that is allowed to happen again). The big screen TV is going up on the wall to the left. And there's already beer in the fridge. 😁
> 
> View attachment 87525
> 
> ...


I couldn't deal with the unpainted walls and last summer we tore the whole garage apart and pained it. A three day project but so worth it.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Hoist for rooftop box. $89 at Harbor Freight


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I couldn't deal with the unpainted walls and last summer we tore the whole garage apart and pained it. A three day project but so worth it.


Looks good! I'm not looking forward to sanding it, especially the ceiling. But I want to do it a two tone: light grey with white wainscotting down low and crown molding installed, to make the whole garage look like a room of the house. Then it's off to get real cabinets instead of the open shelving I built on the workshop side.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> Looks good! I'm not looking forward to sanding it, especially the ceiling. But I want to do it a two tone: light grey with white wainscotting down low and crown molding installed, to make the whole garage look like a room of the house. Then it's off to get real cabinets instead of the open shelving I built on the workshop side.


I didn't sand and I only did one coat. I went to a real paint store and got quality paint. It is still a garage for me, so it is far from perfect from 10'.


----------



## Jaff. (Apr 7, 2015)

Phil Pugliese said:


> View attachment 87556


Holy FKS/Pivot collection. Last thing I expected in the CL


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Jaff. said:


> Holy FKS/Pivot collection. Last thing I expected in the CL


Yeah. I have one of the largest collections. I work with the Rossignol Group on promotions. We were the driving force for the return of the Pivot 15.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

drug home my last two cars that were in storage over the weekend.
Listed the Buick on marketplace yesterday and it sold about 20 minutes later...


----------



## Jaff. (Apr 7, 2015)

Phil Pugliese said:


> Yeah. I have one of the largest collections. I work with the Rossignol Group on promotions. We were the driving force for the return of the Pivot 15.


Well that's awesome. I thank you for you efforts! I have a stash of 15's off old race skis that refuse to die.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

newusername said:


> drug home my last two cars that were in storage over the weekend.
> Listed the Buick on marketplace yesterday and it sold about 20 minutes later...


That Buick is awesome! Hope you got a pretty penny for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Pool table was delivered. But now I need to get a PODS storage unit to put all my tools and supplies and toolboxes and stuff in in order to sand an paint the walls. Wanted to do it BEFORE I knew the wife wanted to get the pool table rapidly (she says she needed to get it in before another project car made it's way to that bay...lol). Such a daunting task to do all that.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

^ I know it's been said, but I'd be so worried about putting a cue or ball into the Mini.

As we're accepting the fact that moving anytime soon is not a great idea, I'm trying to get the old bike stuff closet under the stairs cleared out to use for more practical storage. Some of the old frames:


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

That red trek frame is pretty dang sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

ArclitGold said:


> That red trek frame is pretty dang sexy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am partial to the steel Stumpjumper


----------



## tvrbob (Jul 31, 2009)

ArclitGold said:


> That red trek frame is pretty dang sexy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Phil Pugliese said:


> I am partial to the steel Stumpjumper


I call dibs on the Litespeed.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Ha. The Stumpjumper is an M2 alloy frame... only the 930 is steel. The 8700 is (cracked) carbon bonded to aluminum. I stumbled across the coolest of all:










Here's most of the rest. I guess they'll continue to hang on the ceiling, all nice and out of the way.


----------



## tvrbob (Jul 31, 2009)

Samson said:


> I stumbled across the coolest of all:


I have that Syncros seatpost and a Syncros stem on my Fat Chance Buck Shaver. I should have bought the cranks but got White Industries (and also White Ind hubs).


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

tvrbob said:


> I have that Syncros seatpost and a Syncros stem on my Fat Chance Buck Shaver. I should have bought the cranks but got White Industries (and also White Ind hubs).


Nice. I have the matching threadless stem somewhere, as well as the Manitou 4 that I bought in '95 with that 8700. Stuff in the early-mid '90s was cool. They need to cool it with oil slick and bring back rasta anodizing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Got to park in the garage last night. God that was nice.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

We've been in the house for a few months now so most things have found a home at this point, even though I keep adding to my Dewalt collection faster than I can put things away. Still working on more storage solutions but I'm happy I can fit everything in right now and still get around easily. I need to look into overhead storage racks next since I have the space. I'd like to put it over the garage door then I can put the bins and less used stuff up there.

Whenever the Bronco get's here I plan to add a hoist for the hard top that will raise it up out of the way like the bikes that are on pulleys.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> We've been in the house for a few months now so most things have found a home at this point, even though I keep adding to my Dewalt collection faster than I can put things away. Still working on more storage solutions but I'm happy I can fit everything in right now and still get around easily. I need to look into overhead storage racks next since I have the space. I'd like to put it over the garage door then I can put the bins and less used stuff up there.
> 
> Whenever the Bronco get's here I plan to add a hoist for the hard top that will raise it up out of the way like the bikes that are on pulleys.
> 
> ...


i am so jealous of your tall ceilings. i would have a storage mezzanine if my ceiling was that tall.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> i am so jealous of your tall ceilings. i would have a storage mezzanine if my ceiling was that tall.


I'd have a lift.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I'd have a lift.


i have low ceilings and i have a lift  i need more storage space is my problem

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Mezzanine on one side and lift on the other 
I should have done that, but did full height on both sides and a storage loft over the garage door.

edit: I got a hyloft like rack that I'm going to install in the small space between the loft and garage door to store off season floormats, folding chairs, project car interior bits etc. Just need to add it to the projects list.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> i have low ceilings and i have a lift  i need more storage space is my problem


Yeah, try 7' ceilings in your garage. Sigh.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, try 7' ceilings in your garage. Sigh.


Yeah, mine are 7 1/2' due to the size of the engineered beams that allowed the large open space AND still support the second story master suite. it was either that or have posts in the middle of the garage.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Chris_V said:


> Yeah, mine are 7 1/2' due to the size of the engineered beams that allowed the large open space AND still support the second story master suite. it was either that or have posts in the middle of the garage.


I have both.  

When we got the house the hall bathtub had never been used, then we started to since we had small kids. We also redid the master bath and used porcelain tile, which is heavy. The entire first floor drooped in the middle, requiring a post in front of the right bay to make up for the floor joists the plumber had put in there when they built the house and two more (now 3) posts down the center of the 2 car garage. That's a total of 4 posts, one of which shortens the bay. It's plenty long enough for my cars and there's enough room for my engine stand in front of it, so it works for me. For a gearhead it's still so wrong on a fundamental level, though.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, try 7' ceilings in your garage. Sigh.


Oh believe me, I feel your pain. Installed the garage door opener with entire inches to spare.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I need to look into overhead storage racks next since I have the space. I'd like to put it over the garage door then I can put the bins and less used stuff up there.


Do it. They're posted up on Slickdeals.net regularly. I have 2x 4'x8' racks. They are height adjustable, and are rated to hold 600lbs if anchored properly. Apologies for the carpy pic, the sun is directly at the doors in the afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, try 7' ceilings in your garage. Sigh.


my ceiling is 7'4". even lower when you factor in the garage door motor. still 100% worth it if you work on your vehicles a lot


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Do it. They're posted up on Slickdeals.net regularly. I have 2x 4'x8' racks. They are height adjustable, and are rated to hold 600lbs if anchored properly. Apologies for the carpy pic, the sun is directly at the doors in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The garage gods must be looking out for me...my neighbor posted a Hyloft rack on the neighborhood FB for $20 and ended up letting me have it for free when I was the one to reach out. I hope to get it installed today and will post a pic when done.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> The garage gods must be looking out for me...my neighbor posted a Hyloft rack on the neighborhood FB for $20 and ended up letting me have it for free when I was the one to reach out. I hope to get it installed today and will post a pic when done.


Nice score! I highly recommend purchasing new lag bolts from your local hardware store. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> Nice score! I highly recommend purchasing new lag bolts from your local hardware store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I actually only had the racks themselves so I had to purchase all new hardware which was probably for the best anyway. The way the drop down legs are made it was actually pretty easy to put up myself. Hauling the bins up there solo was another story. 

I didn't put it at its lowest level, this way I can hang some long stuff under it like ski's and snowboards.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow,all you guys have very neat,organized garages.My garage is only 20'x 17' or so.I bolted some old 6-pack wine crates to the wall studs, to use as car towel and chemical storage ,and just threw some racing banners up on the rafters.Done!


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> View attachment 91401


What pulley system are you using for your bikes, and do you like them? My wife doesn't like the vertical stand we have currently, and would like to hang the bikes from the ceiling to free up wall space. Our 12' ceilings are too high for a typical hook.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

gmeover said:


> What pulley system are you using for your bikes, and do you like them? My wife doesn't like the vertical stand we have currently, and would like to hang the bikes from the ceiling to free up wall space. Our 12' ceilings are too high for a typical hook.


I got this one off of Amazon. We had a similar setup at my parents house growing up so it was the first thing I looked for when I got my house. I like that the bikes don't take up space on the wall or protrude into the garage. The pulley has it's own brake that holds the bikes, the cleat on the wall is just to hold the extra rope and probably act as a fail safe.

Great Working Tools Bike Hoists Set of 2, Hanging Ladder Lifts


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I got this one off of Amazon. We had a similar setup at my parents house growing up so it was the first thing I looked for when I got my house. I like that the bikes don't take up space on the wall or protrude into the garage. The pulley has it's own brake that holds the bikes, the cleat on the wall is just to hold the extra rope and probably act as a fail safe.
> 
> Great Working Tools Bike Hoists Set of 2, Hanging Ladder Lifts


Thanks!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Small update...got a fair bit of progress made on painting my garage, it is actually looking respectable from the outside now, LOL

Need to finish the eve and get the battens painted and hung next

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Small update...got a fair bit of progress made on painting my garage


Looks great! I was in your area last week. I should've reached out!


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> Small update...got a fair bit of progress made on painting my garage, it is actually looking respectable from the outside now, LOL
> 
> Need to finish the eve and get the battens painted and hung next


That looks amazing!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice progress on the garage, looks great.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nice progress on the garage, looks great.


Thanks man, you should next time you are in town, couple cool little breweries in greer area that are fun to snag an afternoon beer!
p


pawa_k2001 said:


> That looks amazing!





Cabin Pics said:


> Nice progress on the garage, looks great.


Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Thanks man, you should next time you are in town, couple cool little breweries in greer area that are fun to snag an afternoon beer!


I was in Gastonia visiting my lift manufacturer (Nussbaum) and then we stopped by a dealer in York. Next time I'll hit you up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice garage!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

That looks awesome! I still need to make it over to see it. It's surprising how hard it is to find time to do something considering I work from home, haha.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> That looks awesome! I still need to make it over to see it. It's surprising how hard it is to find time to do something considering I work from home, haha.


Thanks Andy, holler at me this weekend, I'll be around trying to get some of the painting finished up....also need to snag that sun shield from you if you haven't tossed it


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Was wrenching on my bike and snapped a few photos in the two wheeled garage. The motorcycles are my lady's. Mostly for toting the pup around. Most of the bicycles are mine.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Need to sort some stands for the speakers, and put some antifatigue mats that arrived in.























Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Great lookin shop!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Nothing fancy but a significant upgrade from the tiny 1 car garages I've had in our first 3 houses. Enough length for a 67 eldorado if I ever go that route 😁








Little work bench corner. TV with firestick for tunes via YouTube and watching Hambini (wife doesn't allow his voice in the house). My step dads first roller under the bench (Kennedy. wheels removed), my grandfather's snap on roller on the right (early 70s). Various flea market treasures. And my 85 redline frame + fork in a place of honor


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally, lift arrived and installed today!










Center rolling jacks are still back ordered for another month. That puts my plan to install my new rear end in the Alfa back a bit. But I’m stoked to be able to put the car in the air! The STI is overdue for a transmission and diff fluid change, so I will christen the lift for wrenching this weekend. 

Lift installer guys told me I chose wisely with Challenger. They said they pretty much refuse to install BendPak these days as they've had too many come in that turned out to be unusable. They had it all together in about 3.5 hours. I know it would have taken me a few days had I tackled it myself.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

MAC said:


> . And my 85 redline frame + fork in a place of honor
> View attachment 107987


I had an '85 Redline (600c) in that exact same color. I sold it a couple of years ago.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Posted a picture in another thread with a car and other items in the garage. Here it is a couple of hours after the floor was done. In other news, I'm looking at cabinets/storage. New Age was my first stop. Not a bad option, but also looked at Moduline and Baldhead. Those places made the New Age stuff seem like it was practically free. Anyone have recommendations for other companies who make decent metal storage systems for the garage?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorted out the latest project























Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

slngshot said:


> Sorted out the latest project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the letters? They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a local guy make them
Not gonna lie.... it was stupid expensive, doesn't look good up close and I can't backlight them, which was my plan but now that's schittcanned.


Good from far, but far from good.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Porsche Letters by beng295


Porsche letters created for my garage wall. Cura scaled to 3000% to fit my wall. Letters spaced to match the layout on Porsche 914 Grille.




www.thingiverse.com





Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

slngshot said:


> Had a local guy make them
> Not gonna lie.... it was stupid expensive, doesn't look good up close and I can't backlight them, which was my plan but now that's schittcanned.
> 
> 
> ...


Look good in pics and I’m sure the garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

slngshot said:


> Had a local guy make them
> Not gonna lie.... it was stupid expensive, doesn't look good up close and I can't backlight them, which was my plan but now that's schittcanned.
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to go out and buy a spool of red filament for my printer.









Porsche Letters with Standing foot - PorschaC by 3idee


This is the original Porsche font: PorschaC which is used on all Porsche models. I have drawn and printed these letters as decoration. Print: Wall lines: 2 Infill: 20% Infill pattern: Grid Top / Bottom: 4 Layer height: 0.15mm (I chose this because it looks a bit better) Material: PLA Support...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

You can get metal letters here, $149 : Porsche Dealership Metal Marquee Sign Idea for Mancave or Garage

Raw metal, you would need to paint them. 

Slngshot, you pay more or less than what I linked to?


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

Harold said:


> You can get metal letters here, $149 : Porsche Dealership Metal Marquee Sign Idea for Mancave or Garage
> 
> Raw metal, you would need to paint them.
> 
> Slngshot, you pay more or less than what I linked to?


Yes.
Inexperienced guy hosed me good.
O well.

I paid $345 cdn

I don't wanna talk about it 

My total length spaced out is just under 9.5 feet.
I think the letters you posted are smaller.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

That sux, last time I checked awhile ago those metal letters were $ 399.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Small update, added a little set of vintage string lights to fit with the semi retro theme of retro fridge, clock, and speaker. Turned out great, perfect length to go under the tire racks:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Spent too much time last night coming up with an organization strategy for the workshop, and need some ideas. I pulled out some parts and fluids that I'm never going to use and those will be sold / given away, and I'm going to inventory / re-organize the totes that I have and condense / purge some of the stuff I'm hardly using or parts that I'm never going to use.

Starting from the entrance from the house to the workbench area:

































I tore down the shelves that were next to my black tool box because they were rotting and I eventually want to paint/seal the walls using the same masonry paint that I used in the main shop. So the plan here would be to rebuild the shelves similar to what's already there, which are 12" deep. I'm thinking maybe I should make them 18" deep so that it matches the tool box and I could put some deeper totes in there for organiztion. What do you guys think?

The corner by the door is a bad use of space as it is, but I'm thinking it might not be so bad for an upcoming engine build that I'm looking to do, since I have my workbench right there. The 4L60E is going and the floor space is going to be cleared. If I don't keep that as engine build space, then I might want to put some more shelving or do something with that space. Any ideas?

Alright, main shop time...total disaster zone. In all fairness, I did start pulling stuff out to lay out, take pictures, post for sale or figure out how to get rid of it, or grouping things together to figure out storage, etc.










This is the view from the workbench area looking out into the shop. Along that back wall, where the license plate 'murals' are I'd like to remove those and build a steel tire rack. In the bumpout area I have a set of tires for the BMW and 2 spares for the VW. The murals are currently anchored using threaded inserts that are either 7/16" or 1/2", can't remember which. Either way, they'd be enough to support a tire rack. Plan is to make it myself, and with the available width it would be about 88" wide (7' 4"). That would be enough to get the tires and fuel jugs off the floor.










View from the near-side bay door. You can see my storage room (will get to that in a bit). Underneath the TV are my jack stands, I'd like to get those up on a shelf near where I want to store my floor jacks, probably in the bump-out area. That way, I can put the garbage can in the corner. Under the VW sign is my propane heater for the winter and a small service cart; I'd like to wall-mount the heater but I don't think I have the brackets anymore. The service cart doesn't have to live there, it just doesn't have a home right now and is serving as clutter storage.










The bump-out behind the VW is where I'd really like to install a second shelving unit and get some more totes that are in the storage room off the floor. Ideally, it's where I'd also put my jacks and jack stands. There's an engine (S52) sitting in the corner - not the engine I'm looking to build as mentioned above - and it's on a dolly so it'll probably stay on the floor somewhere (it would need a home). I have a kerosene heater and dehumidifier that can either be kept as backups or given away. The E36 bumper needs a home. I had electrical outlets put in along the back wall thinking I would eventually put a workbench back there, but I'm debating whether that's good use of space when I have a workbench in the other room. This part of the shop is a big question mark because it's just become a depository, and I have no concrete ideas on what I'd like this space to look like. I want to keep my engine hoist, jacks, etc - stuff that I'd use out in the shop - stored in this area because they'll be the most out of the way there (no other good place to store them, I think). What do you guys think is going to be the best use of this space?


















Last but not least, my storage room. Totes everywhere, an E36 trunk that also needs a home (needs to go on the car). My air compressor lives in this room and is anchored to the floor, but there's a decent amount of space next to it. As I mentioned, I'm purging some parts out, which is why they're out where they are. The steel shelves are 60" wide, enough for 3.5 totes wide, so the 1/2-tote space is where miscellanea lives, again I'd like to find a better home for that stuff. I'm thinking that when I get the rest of the totes and parts off the floor, that I can put in a smaller, shallower light duty shelving unit in there for detailing supplies, rags, etc. and also keep my shop vac, box fan, etc. in there tucked away.

Sorry for the photo and word dump. This kept me up late last night, I have too many pages of notes of what's in there and what my ideas are - I'd appreciate any and all organizational tips because as you can see, I'm no master.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Cleaned it up, re-organized a bit, and got some things off the floor and mounted to the wall.










Those rubbermaid track things are really handy.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

would love to see some examples of Track Wall / Slat Wall set ups some of you may have!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

goran.gli said:


> would love to see some examples of Track Wall / Slat Wall set ups some of you may have!


You can see my slatwall setup at the top of the page (with the 4 post lift). It covers 2/3 of the non-garage door walls (with a little patch of pegboard where my electrical box goes). Went with PVC proslat (much cheaper than the gladiator similar systems if you are doing a large installation). It's annoying to install, but works very well.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

So some of you know that I moved last month from the far western Chicago burbs to the north shore Chicago burbs.

In doing so, I went from 2018 new construction home with a huge 2+1 tandem garage to a standard size 2 car garage attached to a house built in 1989. This has been a bit of an adjustment for me.

When we got the house, it had a solid (no window) garage door, wall to wall brown pegboard, no natural light whatsoever, and nothing really special. 

First things first, we did a massive cleanup by removing the pegboard and the underlying wooden support strips. I spun the worn out light bulb out of the socket and put one of those 4 wing LED panel lights in, which you can see below really does a lot to brighten the garage up.

Also hung as much stuff up as we can - bikes, ladders, yard utensils, etc.

Not bad - it's a lot lighter in there now than it was:










Next up was a total garage makeover consisting of:
1. New insulated garage door with windows, decorative irons, opener, and hardware. This is done, but I don't have pics of this yet.
2. Epoxy floor (coming this week)
3. Tear out and repave the sunken driveway (you can see that in the pic above). Coming soon.

As an aside, I also have my 21 foot boat. Now, in the last house, it fit in the garage with room to spare, which meant no boat storage services needed. Once we sold that house, I sent the boat up to a marina up at the lake system we use with the intention of buying a house with a garage big enough to bring the boat back down to the house. When we bought this house, the garage measured at 21 feet 4 inches long. My boat is 21 feet 7 inches long - and within the fudge factor of the garage. So this past weekend I ran up, hitched the boat up, and dragged it back down for a test fit.










annnnnd.....well....cue the sad trombone....



















So good news/bad news - the boat doesn't fit, but that means when I do add a second car back to the mix, I have a place to put it rather than sitting out on the driveway.

I called the marina and signed up for their year-round storage option and now I just show up, pull it out of their storage building, and use their private launch ramp for free, so it's not the end of the world either.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

goran.gli said:


> would love to see some examples of Track Wall / Slat Wall set ups some of you may have!


Proslat PVC:





























I installed all of it roughly 2.5 years ago and it has held up great. Pretty happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Blew out the shelves in my workbench area to seal the walls and install new shelving

Before:









After:









Not sure what kind of arrangement I'm going with, but the old shelving was 11" deep and I'm looking for 18" minimum so that I can store more totes. My storage room isn't cutting it and I'll be installing another steel shelving rack in the main shop which, given how many totes and things I want to store in the main shop, it probably won't cut it either.

I also went and built a tire rack for the BMW wheels and VW spares. Came out nice, just need to add a cross brace in the center because the angle iron is twisting. Other than that, it's solid.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Proslat PVC:
> 
> I installed all of it roughly 2.5 years ago and it has held up great. Pretty happy with it.


Hoping to be building a detached garage later this year, going to have to remember this as it will be really handy for getting shelves tidied up.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sealed the walls in time for 5+ inches of rain in 8 hours.


























Believe it or not, this is an improvement over how much water used to get into the area:


















I left the bottoms unsealed because I'd planned to put in plastic edging, but I might extend the masonry paint all the way to the bottom like I did in the main shop.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

If you were planning on building a 4 car garage, with a 1400-1500 square foot living space above, the ability to fit a lift in the garage, and deep enough for a 10' space at the end for a woodworking/office/mud room area, how would you design it?

Thinking something like this:









but flip the upper level the other way (i know, snow will fall in front of the doors... ) and making it more 35' deep and maybe 50' wide...

thoughts?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

My thoughts are I would avoid tuck under garages for noise, etc. Unless of course there's some actual constraint forcing the garage to be underneath.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> My thoughts are I would avoid tuck under garages for noise, etc. Unless of course there's some actual constraint forcing the garage to be underneath.


This is phase 1... phase 2 will be a fully detached 3k sq ft house. This would be the in-law unit, "get away from the house" place, and potential rental.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> This is phase 1... phase 2 will be a fully detached 3k sq ft house. This would be the in-law unit, "get away from the house" place, and potential rental.


Looks pretty nice to me, though I agree it would be better to have the shop completely separate. If you end up renting it, your tenants would complain if you ever work on cars under them (especially with air tools, cutting, or other noisy operations). Plus potential from fumes wafting up into the living space.

Less of an issue if it's just a guest suite that gets used occasionally.

Also, I'd do 12 foot ceilings in the garage if you can. I have 10 foot ceilings and it is JUST barely possible to fully raise a low sports car (like my Alfa) to the full extension of my 4-post, but I can't quite do it with a sedan, so I have to duck just a little to walk under the car. You can double stack low sports cars (or just barely one sports car and one sedan), but not two sedans with a 10 foot ceiling. 12-foot also gives you enough height to do a full-rise asymmetric 2 post (with connector bar over top).


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

I echo Puma's comments about workspace not being below living space. Especially so if it became a rental or an in-law unit, as now you have to tip-toe in the shop whenever they're home. I don't know which is worse, in-law reprisal or tenant issues...but neither are preferable, IMO.

The original owner was smart when he put the workshop under the deck at my house, attached to the basement.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> If you were planning on building a 4 car garage, with a 1400-1500 square foot living space above, the ability to fit a lift in the garage, and deep enough for a 10' space at the end for a woodworking/office/mud room area, how would you design it?
> 
> Thinking something like this:
> View attachment 112464
> ...


my current home is like this but on a smaller scale. deep 2 car garage, back 1/4 of the floor is walled off for the stairs to go upstairs and the laundry room. both bedrooms, the bathroom and 75% of the living room is directly above the garage. only room not above the garage is the kitchen as it is over the laundry room. in total its about 600sqft. if you are planning on using the garage to do serious work you will annoy the occupants above you. you can seal of the ceiling and insulate it extremely well but there will always be noise. fumes can be bad too if you have older vehicles. also you will spend more on heating in the winter unless you go crazy on insulating the garage. im basing this all of my last 5 years of living in this place and the place being built in the 50's


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> my current home is like this but on a smaller scale. deep 2 car garage, back 1/4 of the floor is walled off for the stairs to go upstairs and the laundry room. both bedrooms, the bathroom and 75% of the living room is directly above the garage. only room not above the garage is the kitchen as it is over the laundry room. in total its about 600sqft. if you are planning on using the garage to do serious work you will annoy the occupants above you. you can seal of the ceiling and insulate it extremely well but there will always be noise. fumes can be bad too if you have older vehicles. also you will spend more on heating in the winter unless you go crazy on insulating the garage. im basing this all of my last 5 years of living in this place and the place being built in the 50's



Thinking ICF and a wood burning stove in the garage, as well as apartment.

I don't plan on doing serious serious work and the garage would mostly be used for toy storage, and the ability to possibly do standard repairs on cars when needed (the lx470 is going to continue needing small work, etc)


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Thinking ICF and a wood burning stove in the garage, as well as apartment.
> 
> I don't plan on doing serious serious work and the garage would mostly be used for toy storage, and the ability to possibly do standard repairs on cars when needed (the lx470 is going to continue needing small work, etc)


then you should be fine. i do major repairs in my garage and when it gets late at night i tend to not want to run my impacts or swing hammers due to the GF sleeping directly above me


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> If you were planning on building a 4 car garage, with a 1400-1500 square foot living space above, the ability to fit a lift in the garage, and deep enough for a 10' space at the end for a woodworking/office/mud room area, how would you design it?
> 
> Thinking something like this:
> View attachment 112464
> ...


Can you rotate the pitch 90º so that you get the advantage of not dropping snow off of the roof and not having gutters above the garage doors? You could still leave the overhang there as a small deck to protect the garage from rain with the doors open if that's your thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess it kind of depends on where you are building this and what direction it is facing. I would want more of the roof over the balcony and front of the garage. I might not do quite so much slope on the roof. If the roof can be south facing, I might be sure the design could have solar.

I see that this is showing 3 bay doors and you mention 4 bays. You might consider doing a more normal height, say 9 feet for 3 bays and then off to the side do a bay with a 12' ceiling for a lift.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I guess it kind of depends on where you are building this and what direction it is facing. I would want more of the roof over the balcony and front of the garage. I might not do quite so much slope on the roof. If the roof can be south facing, I might be sure the design could have solar.


Yeah, the direction and environment are important considerations. If it were a place that gets a lot of rain I might build it one way, a lot of snow another, a lot of sun but not a lot of precipitation a third way. This is especially true if you are wanting to incorporate solar panels, which would seem ideal for this layout, especially since we're talking new construction.

And don't forget provisions for electric car charging!


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Can you rotate the pitch 90º so that you get the advantage of not dropping snow off of the roof and not having gutters above the garage doors? You could still leave the overhang there as a small deck to protect the garage from rain with the doors open if that's your thing.


This is all going to depend on if I can get the piece of land we are offering on. It's highly wooded, but can be cleared for lots of south facing area.



spockcat said:


> I guess it kind of depends on where you are building this and what direction it is facing. I would want more of the roof over the balcony and front of the garage. I might not do quite so much slope on the roof. If the roof can be south facing, I might be sure the design could have solar.
> 
> I see that this is showing 3 bay doors and you mention 4 bays. You might consider doing a more normal height, say 9 feet for 3 bays and then off to the side do a bay with a 12' ceiling for a lift.


No solar... solar would be useless in the winter here but summer it would be useful.

There's all four seasons, with decent rain and lots of snow.

The big windows will ultimately face south, over what will be the "lawn".

I have thoughts on the "one area 12'" this photo is just what i can find online. I've got a quick design myself, but will be waiting until we have the land and then engage the architect to draw up what we want... he has all the thoughts, and i've seen his work, but haven't paid for it yet.


note: the current land is 9 acres, so there's plenty of space. Mostly flat, but wooded.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, the direction and environment are important considerations. If it were a place that gets a lot of rain I might build it one way, a lot of snow another, a lot of sun but not a lot of precipitation a third way. This is especially true if you are wanting to incorporate solar panels, which would seem ideal for this layout, especially since we're talking new construction.
> 
> And don't forget provisions for electric car charging!


Yes, I'd do the electrical panel for at least 4 240v connections (or more if you think you might do more than one lift). I thought I was balling when I put in two 240v outlets in my garage, and I realized that with the lift, I'm two short if I want to do an EV charger, 240v air compressor, and get a 240v welder. But my breaker box is full, so I will need to put in a break-out panel if I'm going to do that. Keep in mind that 240v outlets take up two slots, so they can fill things up quickly.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Maximum_Download said:


> I called the marina and signed up for their year-round storage option and now I just show up, pull it out of their storage building, and use their private launch ramp for free, so it's not the end of the world either.


"for free"


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> "for free"


Well....you know.....


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Garage updates....

Epoxy floor is down. Now we need to wait 72 hours...










And new garage door:










Hers's the old door for comparison:










Next up, tearing out the driveway and redoing it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Upgrades all look great. Did you need to level/skim your garage floor? I'd be surprised if a slab from the '80s in salt land would be that smooth.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Upgrades all look great. Did you need to level/skim your garage floor? I'd be surprised if a slab from the '80s in salt land would be that smooth.


Thank you! They had to grind it down and seal it, it was pretty pitted. The house was built in 1989 so there's quite a bit of updates that are needed.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Probably the wrong thread but went looking at this house just because of the garages.

Thought I found my next house but left extremely disappointed. Garages are great but the house is a mess, 1/3 of the house are additions that have a/c units stuck into the window since ducting wasn't connected to them. The Dormer windows above the garage are fake, why would someone do that? Thought I found my future house with a garage that can accept 2 post lift.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Probably the wrong thread but went looking at this house just because of the garages.


Good luck on the house search journey. It took us 2 yrs to find a house my wife liked and the space for the garage I wanted. Most houses/builders don't consider car enthusiast needs into their calculus when designing a house. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Probably the wrong thread but went looking at this house just because of the garages.
> 
> Thought I found my next house but left extremely disappointed. Garages are great but the house is a mess, 1/3 of the house are additions that have a/c units stuck into the window since ducting wasn't connected to them. The Dormer windows above the garage are fake, why would someone do that? Thought I found my future house with a garage that can accept 2 post lift.


I see a LOT of grass to mow.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I see a LOT of grass to mow.


We just sold our house, are hunting for another and I say the same thing. Property is nice to have and all but mowing grass is a waste of time and money. I had .16 acre with the house we just sold and every time I mow, I ask myself, why again is this the “American Dream”? I’d love to have a barndominium with hardscape landscape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

6cylVWguy said:


> Good luck on the house search journey. It took us 2 yrs to find a house my wife liked and the space for the garage I wanted. Most houses/builders don't consider car enthusiast needs into their calculus when designing a house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You’re 100% bang on, my attached garage is 19x20 and there’s nothing on the design of the home that would have stopped them from making it 5 feet deeper and 5 feet wider. Pretty much a storage space for small cars….


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Phil Pugliese said:


> I see a LOT of grass to mow.


It’s just an excuse for a bigger mower. 

I currently have a .67 acre lot but with a lot of trees, I once tried to collect all the leaves in November, it came out to 101 42 gallon contractor bags, never again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> It’s just an excuse for a bigger mower.
> 
> I currently have a .67 acre lot but with a lot of trees, I once tried to collect all the leaves in November, it came out to 101 42 gallon contractor bags, never again.
> 
> ...


No. Thank. You. Of the 25 things I want to be doing on a Summer day, mowing the lawn is not one of them. I can do my front and back lawn in 20 minutes with a 48v electric mower.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> If you were planning on building a 4 car garage, with a 1400-1500 square foot living space above, the ability to fit a lift in the garage, and deep enough for a 10' space at the end for a woodworking/office/mud room area, how would you design it?
> 
> Thinking something like this:
> View attachment 112464
> ...


Taller garage doors incase you get a taller vehicle down the road and/or you put a box or roof system on the top.

Which way is southern facing? for sun and snow melting?


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Finally pulled the trigger and now have this whole shop to myself. Lots of plans for this place, so this is the "before" photo. 

Currently it's 900+ sq/ft of rafters, cobwebs, and dust. After a good bit of elbow grease, I'll finally get all 3 cars in the same place, and still have room for more! I'm already searching for a truck


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

rsclyrt said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and now have this whole shop to myself. Lots of plans for this place, so this is the "before" photo.
> 
> Currently it's 900+ sq/ft of rafters, cobwebs, and dust. After a good bit of elbow grease, I'll finally get all 3 cars in the same place, and still have room for more! I'm already searching for a truck
> 
> View attachment 116766


My house is 1042 square feet. You are living the dream man, congrats!


----------



## 65fastback (Sep 18, 2009)

Some nice garages in here. I’m jealous.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

rsclyrt said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and now have this whole shop to myself. Lots of plans for this place, so this is the "before" photo.
> 
> Currently it's 900+ sq/ft of rafters, cobwebs, and dust. After a good bit of elbow grease, I'll finally get all 3 cars in the same place, and still have room for more! I'm already searching for a truck


Wow, really nice space. What I wouldn't have done to find a place like that which was already constructed before we bought the house.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I finally took the piece of edge glued pine I bought in 2020 and cut it to size for my toolbox top. I debated on finish for months, and ended up doing three coats of Minwax Poly spray paint. the wood is cheap pine and it's a work surface, so no reason to go all out. much better than the cardboard I had been using.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I rearranged the garage last night. Now it's a 1 car garage with the other half being used for two wheeled vehicles. Unfortunately my wife's car is stuck outside along with my truck. Thankfully the driveway is large.

I also feel like I'm going to scrape the Golf against something on the side of the garage at some point. I probably don't need to park so close with the room I have on the other side now. Also I will forever hate water heaters and laundry in the garage. What a crappy setup.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Probably the wrong thread but went looking at this house just because of the garages.
> 
> Thought I found my next house but left extremely disappointed. Garages are great but the house is a mess, 1/3 of the house are additions that have a/c units stuck into the window since ducting wasn't connected to them. The Dormer windows above the garage are fake, why would someone do that? Thought I found my future house with a garage that can accept 2 post lift.


Shame about the house. That workshop and driveway is a dream though.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Set up a couch in the garage for relaxing and of course the pup claimed the space right off the bat.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I would recommend a sofa table (shop quality is fine!) behind the right side of that sofa, rounded corners on the shelves, removal of the bottom shelf, or some combination thereof.

You are _definitely_ going to knock yourself in the head (likely repeatedly) if you don't!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> I would recommend a sofa table (shop quality is fine!) behind the right side of that sofa, rounded corners on the shelves, removal of the bottom shelf, or some combination thereof.
> 
> You are _definitely_ going to knock yourself in the head (likely repeatedly) if you don't!


So far so good, but going to pull that lower shelf. Lucky I clear without issue, tall folks might have some issues!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> Lucky I clear without issue, tall folks might have some issues!


Can relate!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TheDeckMan said:


> Set up a couch in the garage for relaxing and of course the pup claimed the space right off the bat.


You have a piano in your garage?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Classy man-cave.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Working with the city for my planned detached workshop. Looking at something around 26'x26' to 30'x30' and that can fit a full size 2 post lift(12ft tall). Outside I don't want it to look like a shop so I would like to hide some of the interior height inside. Where do you guys look for plans, where can I try make my own plans or who can I work with? 

I blame this thread.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Working with the city for my planned detached workshop. Looking at something around 26'x26' to 30'x30' and that can fit a full size 2 post lift(12ft tall). Outside I don't want it to look like a shop so I would like to hide some of the interior height inside. Where do you guys look for plans, where can I try make my own plans or who can I work with?
> 
> I blame this thread.


For me, I worked with an architect and an engineer. For the town I live in, it's more than just the dimensions of the garage. Things like calculating water drainage/run off was a HUGE thing for me. I also had height restrictions I had to deal with--the township prohibited detached garages from being a certain height to limit the possibility of a second floor living area. If you're planning to go it alone, this type of thing is good to know. 

If you can find plans online, that might solve one problem, but you may still need to work with an engineer for the necessary calculations. 

I'm still recovering from the PTSD I had from my garage build. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

“Garage project”, wife wanted those bistro lights strung between house and garage, over the deck between them. So I did.

















But then they terminated halfway down the garage and I didn’t have an outlet. So…switched outlet in the eaves.









And because this is IL…conduit. Yuck.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> For me, I worked with an architect and an engineer. For the town I live in, it's more than just the dimensions of the garage. Things like calculating water drainage/run off was a HUGE thing for me. I also had height restrictions I had to deal with--the township prohibited detached garages from being a certain height to limit the possibility of a second floor living area. If you're planning to go it alone, this type of thing is good to know.
> 
> If you can find plans online, that might solve one problem, but you may still need to work with an engineer for the necessary calculations.
> 
> I'm still recovering from the PTSD I had from my garage build.


Thanks. I have a structural engineer coming over my house for other reasons soon, will try to talk to him and possibly start working with him. Waiting for some answers from the city also, so far only restriction is how far I should be from MSD line. Most of the work would be contracted out but I want to have a hand in the building, atleast a small part of it.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Working with the city for my planned detached workshop. Looking at something around 26'x26' to 30'x30' and that can fit a full size 2 post lift(12ft tall). Outside I don't want it to look like a shop so I would like to hide some of the interior height inside. Where do you guys look for plans, where can I try make my own plans or who can I work with?
> 
> I blame this thread.


I wouldn't look or make your own plans, there's a lot to it (code, local regs/concerns, zoning, etc.) and it's worth it to have a local architect draw it for you. Shouldn't be too expensive, a good architect can do a building like that in their sleep. As far as hiding interior height, yes, just tell the architect what you want to do, send them a drawing of the lift. I've seen some cool stuff where the lift height comes out of a steep roof with scissor trusses or rafters, such that it looks like a small regular garage on the outside but is a full workshop on the inside.



6cylVWguy said:


> For me, I worked with an architect and an engineer. For the town I live in, it's more than just the dimensions of the garage. Things like calculating water drainage/run off was a HUGE thing for me. I also had height restrictions I had to deal with--the township prohibited detached garages from being a certain height to limit the possibility of a second floor living area. If you're planning to go it alone, this type of thing is good to know.
> 
> If you can find plans online, that might solve one problem, but you may still need to work with an engineer for the necessary calculations.
> 
> ...


2nd


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

The_Real_Stack said:


> And because this is IL…conduit. Yuck.
> View attachment 116939


Woof. That Chicagoland code is notorious even here in NY.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Working with the city for my planned detached workshop. Looking at something around 26'x26' to 30'x30' and that can fit a full size 2 post lift(12ft tall). Outside I don't want it to look like a shop so I would like to hide some of the interior height inside. Where do you guys look for plans, where can I try make my own plans or who can I work with?


We are getting budgetary prices for a similar project. During the research process, I liked this site: Garage Plans and Garage Blue Prints from The Garage Plan Shop

And there's a little learning curve, but I also like: https://floorplanner.com/

Here's "version 1" of what the architect came up with. One bay with a 12' ceiling (and storage above) and the other with a 10' ceiling that has walkable space above.










However, after playing around with layouts, we realized the lift with 12' ceiling needs to be on the right, with stair entry on the left. So here's what I came up with. And I have another version with a storage mezzanine above the workbench area (accessed by the stairs landing). It also supports pulling the toolboxes / workbench closer to the car and using the space behind for deep storage.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Thanks. I have a structural engineer coming over my house for other reasons soon, will try to talk to him and possibly start working with him. Waiting for some answers from the city also, so far only restriction is how far I should be from MSD line. Most of the work would be contracted out but I want to have a hand in the building, atleast a small part of it.


Sounds like a good plan to me! 

Every other day the builder of the garage would tell me how the township is taking the fun out of building structures in the area. The rules and regulations for putting an additional structure on your property, in addition to the details of the structure itself can be way more complex than any rational person would guess. I remember listening to TST podcasts where Matt Farah would talk about the struggle of building his (comparatively) gigantic commercial parking structure, and I could relate to quite a bit of his struggles as it related to the build of my ~530 sq ft residential garage. It took 8 months to build the garage and 4-5 of those months was dealing with township permitting issues---and much of the building codes for the township were authored by the engineering group I worked with. Interpretation of the code was a real pain. 

If you don't live in SE PA though, things might be a lot more relaxed in your area. And I would be super jealous in that case!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> If you don't live in SE PA though, things might be a lot more relaxed in your area. And I would be super jealous in that case!


I'm on the periphery of dealing with that kind of thing, and I hear architects, engineers and contractors talking about it all the time. It's getting crazy. Some builds are delayed up to a year so that the zoning board can maintain their hold on their little fiefdoms.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm on the periphery of dealing with that kind of thing, and I hear architects, engineers and contractors talking about it all the time. It's getting crazy. Some builds are delayed up to a year so that the zoning board can maintain their hold on their little fiefdoms.


And they wonder why people don’t pull permits. Obviously for big visible jobs like a garage, you have to, but for anything interior, yeah, I’d love a neutral third party to check my/my contractor’s work to make sure I’m safe and not getting screwed. But when the permit police are more likely to screw you than the contractors, F that, I’m hiding from them.

In my last house I called the village for a permit to add a bathroom in my basement. “Well you need a whole basement renovation permit. Who is your carpenter? Who is your electrician?” “Uh I’m DIYing that stuff”. “No, they won’t let you do that.” “Yeah, okay, nevermind thanks.”


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm on the periphery of dealing with that kind of thing, and I hear architects, engineers and contractors talking about it all the time. It's getting crazy. Some builds are delayed up to a year so that the zoning board can maintain their hold on their little fiefdoms.


Environmental/water run off is a huge issue for all the people in SE PA. I spoke to a guy near me who had a house built and noted that someone from the township had to record every single tree on the property before it was cleared to build the house. I was close to needing to spend an additional $10k+ on a water study of my property if the engineers couldn't work the numbers. This is for a smallish garage. The frustration was large!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> You have a piano in your garage?


Why yes I do.



thegave said:


> Classy man-cave.


We are smart, sophisticated and ready to party in these parts  Working on putting in a cafe as well.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

The_Real_Stack said:


> “Garage project”, wife wanted those bistro lights strung between house and garage, over the deck between them. So I did.
> 
> View attachment 116934
> 
> ...


Damn I love that. Wifey and I want to do bistro lights in the new pad....you're giving me ideas...


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Maximum_Download said:


> Damn I love that. Wifey and I want to do bistro lights in the new pad....you're giving me ideas...


Cake project. Lights themselves were up in an hour, worst part was sinking the one anchor into the bricks. PITA but not hard. The outlet is a little more of a pain due to the conduit, but all depends on where you already have electrical. I have open rafters in my garage, so I just piggybacked off an existing outlet, tossed a switch in line, and just ran it to where I needed it. Probably $300 and an afternoon.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Cake project. Lights themselves were up in an hour, worst part was sinking the one anchor into the bricks. PITA but not hard. The outlet is a little more of a pain due to the conduit, but all depends on where you already have electrical. I have open rafters in my garage, so I just piggybacked off an existing outlet, tossed a switch in line, and just ran it to where I needed it. Probably $300 and an afternoon.


You are sending me down a youtube rabbit hole....

The switched outlet is a great idea, just would need to run it somewhere on the exterior of my house. I could even do an outlet out under a tree and provide power from there...hmmm.....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Maximum_Download said:


> You are sending me down a youtube rabbit hole....


I actually installed a switched outlet under my walkout/shed area last weekend so I could install some lights, its a super handy concept with one outlet being switched and the other being constant power if you need to run an extension cord or something

Need to do a dump run and clean up some of the mess out here next

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah my full outlet is switched. The other side has the twinkle lights for the swing.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Getting a lot of ideas from this thread, hoping to be putting in a detached garage later this year. Plans being drawn up currently, it likely won't be high enough for a lift, but I'm OK with that. Just looking forward to having some project space and clearing half the clutter out of the current garage.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Plans finished, just waiting on permits now and then work can start.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice! Ceiling trusses? Any center supports needed for 32'?


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what kind of trusses are going in there, assuming attic trusses so that if I wanted to lay down some OSB in there I can use it as extra storage. I'm trying to avoid that as much as possible though, but may at least shove kayaks up in there. Center supports, I don't believe so, but I am no contractor (luckily for me, my FIL is). 

Should be pretty awesome once completed, 3 of the sides will be built into the hillside in the backyard, planning to make a small deck at the back of it that I can mount my astrophotography rig onto as well. I'm gonna try to remember to set up a GoPro on the back of the house to make a time lapse of it being built.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

As my son was starting JK a couple weeks ago.. I decided to take the week off so I can drop him off and pick him up... plus I wouldn't have been able to fully focus on work for that week anyway. After dropping him off I found my self pacing around the house, anxious about his 1st week. So I decided to distract my self.

*BEFORE (there used to be a Ikea KALLAX unit mounted on the wall to the right of the radio)*









*AFTER









BEFORE*









*AFTER









BEFORE*









*AFTER







*


Peg Board and Slat wall are still in need of organizing and items finding their final spot.
The Air Compressor will go in the cavity over the Pantry/Beside the tire rack.
Currently working on a DIY Wall Mounted Power Washer set up, strictly for car washing.

As for the red wall... my 4 year old LOVES red, and insisted I paint the garage red... so I decided to incorporate it somehow. He was happy. 

Would love to do a RaceDeck/SwissTracks floor, as it would really complete the space and we do use the garage to hand out in quite a bit, but its not something i want to shell out the coin for right now.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Really nice improvements! It sets the stage for more to come.

I like the wall-mounted vacuum. Does it work well for you? We have one of those large contractor bucket-style ones and it's always in the way.

And I'm curious what you come up with for the pressure washer. Mine also floats around and I'd like to at least hang it from the wall with the hose & implements all off the floor.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

I really like your wall-mounted vacuum---at least I think that's what it is. How do you like it and would you recommend it? What model is that?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not having kids has allowed me so much more space for things.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Really nice improvements! It sets the stage for more to come.
> 
> I like the wall-mounted vacuum. Does it work well for you? We have one of those large contractor bucket-style ones and it's always in the way.





6cylVWguy said:


> I really like your wall-mounted vacuum---at least I think that's what it is. How do you like it and would you recommend it? What model is that?


Thanks!

The wall mounted Vac is actually the Central Vac unit for the home, with an central vac receptacle in the garage.(u can see it right under the unit).

The exact model is Electrolux SC380C. We bought it 6 years ago at Costco, as they had a great "kit" package, which included all your stuff for the house and this garage kit (hose, accessories, wall hanger). So the unit is mainly used for vacuuming in the house, and vacuuming the cars. We never use it to vacuum any garage stuff. I love it, its out of the way and ample power. 

There are also people who mount their Shop Vac's on a shelf or on a storage pantry, and then buy a vac hose reel and a vac hose and run it that way. 



Jettaboy1884 said:


> And I'm curious what you come up with for the pressure washer. Mine also floats around and I'd like to at least hang it from the wall with the hose & implements all off the floor.


In the process of collecting all the hoses/fittings/adapters, but will certainly update. Its slow moving as I only work on it after the kids are off to bed.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> And I'm curious what you come up with for the pressure washer. Mine also floats around and I'd like to at least hang it from the wall with the hose & implements all off the floor.


About 90% done as of this weekend. Even used it, zero leaks.
Just a few things to do to finish it off..

Need to make a little housing onto which i will mount the ON/OFF Switch.
Quick Connect on the gun, and will affix the gun to the wall (so it doesnt hang there like so), also need to hang other accessories (like the foam cannon)
And need to do something about the plug/outlet, so that the plug wire isn't running under the water lines.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Going to bump this back up and seek some vortex advise/recommendations. Drywall is done(photo is before final sanding), going to start priming soon, then start on paint.

Question is, to do a stripe or not? If so, what color? I honestly had been planning on doing a red stripe and painting my Rotary lift posts red (they are currently blue and faded), but not sure I am in for that kind of commitment at this point....also, debating painting that area/section above the window/garage door as an accent wall....thoughts?

pix for clicks
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

I think the accent wall on the window side would look good if you were doing art on the entire wall (posters, displays, etc.). Otherwise I would do front -or- back -or- not at all. Just don't think an accent wall that large would look right if covered by the same stuff as everywhere else.

Then again, I work in Data Governance, not Interior Design. Great garage, btw! 🍻


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 4 accent walls at my place so clearly a fan, and I went with red in my garage to go with the Milwuakee toolbox. If you have the same or Craftsman, I think that'll look good although if you had a bunch of DeWalt stuff, not sure yellow would look that great. 










For your garage, I think the side with the window would look the best, especially if you're gonna add posters as stated. Once you've primed the whole place, I think it'll be an easier decision with a clean slate. Are you planning on blending that ceiling door with its surroundings or making it stand out?


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

looks awesome thus far....what is your lighting situation going to be like? that can be a determining factor on brightness/light reflectivity for work space, under lift, etc. Will you be doing any floor treatment as that cause have an impact as well? Accent walls are fun and can really change the feel of a space. lighter colors tend to reflect better versus darker which tend to absorb the light a bit more... however outside windows can help offset all that too! I love me a good red stripe though! in for this for sure! nice work sir! My personal bias (I am OCD/clean freak), is white on white/sterile operating room/show room with bright lights and accents as desired! prior to insulation and drywall... white floors not for everyone BUT they make the space twice as bright with my now insulated white walls!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oh man, I'd love to add a mk4 GLI next to my mk4 R32. space looks great! 



hossdub said:


> View attachment 127256


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Going to bump this back up and seek some vortex advise/recommendations. Drywall is done(photo is before final sanding), going to start priming soon, then start on paint.
> 
> Question is, to do a stripe or not? If so, what color? I honestly had been planning on doing a red stripe and painting my Rotary lift posts red (they are currently blue and faded), but not sure I am in for that kind of commitment at this point....also, debating painting that area/section above the window/garage door as an accent wall....thoughts?


I'm a fan of both stripes and accent wall colors, so if I were in your shoes I'd definitely do one of those things. I like the idea of having it match a toolbox you might have, so that could help you narrow it down. 

One thing is for sure. It looks like the lower walls are somewhat different heights from the concrete side to the framed side of the garage, so if you go with a stripe make sure it's far enough above the half wall to disguise the difference or as an alternative paint the entire lower wall and up a bit on the upper wall to disguise the difference. The accent wall technique would probably disguise it better still, as you'll subconsciously ignore the fundamental difference since you're accentuating the superficial difference.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Going to bump this back up and seek some vortex advise/recommendations. Drywall is done(photo is before final sanding), going to start priming soon, then start on paint.
> 
> Question is, to do a stripe or not? If so, what color? I honestly had been planning on doing a red stripe and painting my Rotary lift posts red (they are currently blue and faded), but not sure I am in for that kind of commitment at this point....also, debating painting that area/section above the window/garage door as an accent wall....thoughts?
> 
> ...


I think you missed a spot with the dry wall 😆 

Seriously, what is the plan for that area on the left?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Like this, but the color could be brought all the way down on that accent wall if you so desired. I think I'd let the different textures be different colors, though.

I'd probably go closer to white than what I put here, just for brightness.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Paint all the garage walls bright white to start. It will make the space much larger and cleaner. Then do the garage floor a light color. Then figure out what you have for cabinets and other wall decor. I would go with a stripe over an accent wall.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

fouckhest said:


> Question is, to do a stripe or not? If so, what color? I honestly had been planning on doing a red stripe and painting my Rotary lift posts red (they are currently blue and faded), but not sure I am in for that kind of commitment at this point....also, debating painting that area/section above the window/garage door as an accent wall....thoughts?


Honestly, I had wanted to do a stripe in my garage... but... it really only works if you don't hang anything on the walls... as soon as you hang something on the striped walls it takes away from the effect.

I'm a fan of the accent walls... where the whole wall is an accent, or some sort of a partial design (see what i did above in my own garage).

I also agree with Kiz regarding doing the appropriate accent colour to play off the work-benches/tools, etc.

Sometimes starting with all one colour and painting something like the doors a shade darker may be enough, especially if you don't want to commit to something right away.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

mellofello9 said:


> I think the accent wall on the window side would look good if you were doing art on the entire wall (posters, displays, etc.). Otherwise I would do front -or- back -or- not at all. Just don't think an accent wall that large would look right if covered by the same stuff as everywhere else.
> 
> Then again, I work in Data Governance, not Interior Design. Great garage, btw! 🍻


I was actually thinking of doing the accent wall as the top part of the front wall where the brown garage door (that is going to change also) and the 4ft x5ft window are....basically do that as a different color to add some depth...I am thinking the brick portions I might cover with old signs and/or license plates, kind of a collage?



kiznarsh said:


> I have 4 accent walls at my place so clearly a fan, and I went with red in my garage to go with the Milwuakee toolbox. If you have the same or Craftsman, I think that'll look good although if you had a bunch of DeWalt stuff, not sure yellow would look that great.
> 
> For your garage, I think the side with the window would look the best, especially if you're gonna add posters as stated. Once you've primed the whole place, I think it'll be an easier decision with a clean slate. Are you planning on blending that ceiling door with its surroundings or making it stand out?


I actually have a Kobalt tool box (brushed stainless) so it should work with anything....I definitely agree on having a better feel once it is primed!

Do you mean the brown overhead garage door? If so, my plan is to do away with that door and build a set of bifold doors that will fix the issue on the inside of the overhead garage door where the people door in there wont open b/c it hits the door track....those doors will play into the wainscot that I have planned for the lower part of the walls




hossdub said:


> looks awesome thus far....what is your lighting situation going to be like? that can be a determining factor on brightness/light reflectivity for work space, under lift, etc. Will you be doing any floor treatment as that cause have an impact as well? Accent walls are fun and can really change the feel of a space. lighter colors tend to reflect better versus darker which tend to absorb the light a bit more... however outside windows can help offset all that too! I love me a good red stripe though! in for this for sure! nice work sir! My personal bias (I am OCD/clean freak), is white on white/sterile operating room/show room with bright lights and accents as desired! prior to insulation and drywall... white floors not for everyone BUT they make the space twice as bright with my now insulated white walls!


Thank you, your space looks amazing! Bit jealous of the size...

Lighting will be 3 rows of 6x 4ft LED lights, flooring will be a light gray epoxy, definitely want a bright work space.




Air and water do mix said:


> I'm a fan of both stripes and accent wall colors, so if I were in your shoes I'd definitely do one of those things. I like the idea of having it match a toolbox you might have, so that could help you narrow it down.
> 
> One thing is for sure. It looks like the lower walls are somewhat different heights from the concrete side to the framed side of the garage, so if you go with a stripe make sure it's far enough above the half wall to disguise the difference or as an alternative paint the entire lower wall and up a bit on the upper wall to disguise the difference. The accent wall technique would probably disguise it better still, as you'll subconsciously ignore the fundamental difference since you're accentuating the superficial difference.


Toolbox is brushed stainless, so it will be neutral to any accent/stripe color.

The lower walls will be a metal roof wainscot (like photo below), so it will be prime for a stripe to offset that contrast....my thought for the accent wall was the upper portion above the brown garage door (which as i mentioned above will be come bifolds, and match the metal wainscot)












GTijoejoe said:


> I think you missed a spot with the dry wall 😆
> 
> Seriously, what is the plan for that area on the left?


You mean the brick part? I might cover with old signs and/or license plates, kind of a collage




Air and water do mix said:


> Like this, but the color could be brought all the way down on that accent wall if you so desired. I think I'd let the different textures be different colors, though.
> 
> I'd probably go closer to white than what I put here, just for brightness.
> 
> View attachment 127275


Ahhh! a photoshop guy! I like that, would love to see if you could help me model a couple scenarios, any chance you'd be willing to help?





spockcat said:


> Paint all the garage walls bright white to start. It will make the space much larger and cleaner. Then do the garage floor a light color. Then figure out what you have for cabinets and other wall decor. I would go with a stripe over an accent wall.


Thats the plan! Flooring should be here today actually!


Appreciate everyones feedback, more to come!🍻


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

I have all the walls in a light satin grey (worlds smallest 3 car, in a house with no storage, so have to cram everything in), with black/grey cabinets all around










and my current mess/project this weekend. got rid of wood workbench/tool chest roller and installing more new age locker/cabinets/tool chest on this wall. (out goes the shelf too). Next year will be flooring but due to my moisture issues, most likely those swiss trax or something along with a ductless a/c unit. I was able to give away a lot of duplicate tools to my parents 2nd home down here along with my workbench and tool chest; and i'm making a Habitat ReStore donation run.










some reason i keep all my stock floor mats  This pile is about half now and cabinets just showed up tonight. can't wait. previous homeowners trashed the floor.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

the sh!t you own ends up owning you!


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> the sh!t you own ends up owning you!


indeed. made some good progress. not sure why I didn't do this 4 years ago when i installed the others. heavy things.


----------



## shofast (Apr 19, 2007)

Huge improvement! I need some closed storage.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


>


I like that, as long as you don’t have a moist environment and cover literally EVERYTHING that can cut you, including screw heads. 



fouckhest said:


> Ahhh! a photoshop guy! I like that, would love to see if you could help me model a couple scenarios, any chance you'd be willing to help?


Sure! I can only do it at work, though. That means when I’m slow enough to do so. I don’t even have a computer at home, just an iPad.

That one took about 5 minutes, so simply selecting an area and adding color (with graduations and shading to give a feel of volume/area) is pretty simple. I’ll try to remember to check in on it tomorrow (Monday). Feel free to IM me with specific photos and ideas. I can’t guarantee when I can get to them, but I should be able to knock something out.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like that, as long as you don’t have a moist environment and cover literally EVERYTHING that can cut you, including screw heads.


Definitely don’t have to worry about moisture, don’t quite follow you on covering everything? Do you mean because of sharp edges? In that case I I’ll for sure, I’ve got a solid plan, I think lol





Air and water do mix said:


> Sure! I can only do it at work, though. That means when I’m slow enough to do so. I don’t even have a computer at home, just an iPad.
> 
> That one took about 5 minutes, so simply selecting an area and adding color (with graduations and shading to give a feel of volume/area) is pretty simple. I’ll try to remember to check in on it tomorrow (Monday). Feel free to IM me with specific photos and ideas. I can’t guarantee when I can get to them, but I should be able to knock something out.


Thanks, will shoot you a message!


On a side note, my flooring kit got delivered yesterday 😁


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, rough edges, filing anything that can’t be covered, and watch those screw heads. Sometimes they’ll leave barbs sticking out when the screwdriver head slips!

I’ll need to know what the floor looks like if I go that far on one of the images. Samples from a web site plus a description should be close enough.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yes, rough edges, filing anything that can’t be covered, and watch those screw heads. Sometimes they’ll leave barbs sticking out when the screwdriver head slips!
> 
> I’ll need to know what the floor looks like if I go that far on one of the images. Samples from a web site plus a description should be close enough.


Gotcha, yeah I’ll make sure it’s all cleaned up and honestly, there will be a little shelf above, so all the edges should be hidden 

Floor will be light gray, I’ve got a photo of my buddies shop that used the exact flooring, I’ll send you that, thanks again!


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

My garage seriously sucks, I need to step my game up. Someday..


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Ended up with acacia butcher block like i have inside the house (wife suggested it  )










still need to pipe over electrical, build new corner shelf for my bins that ties into locker, and seriously spend a day organizing my tools. feel like i gained 5x the space. (compared to tall roller combo). Next year, i hope to add 2 more lockers on the other side and the flooring. (i had to promise the wife i'd build her a new home office first  )


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

fireside said:


> My garage seriously sucks, I need to step my game up. Someday..


Same, but it’s nice to look here and dream.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

shew, dual water heater tanks. upgrade to a tankless on-demand system and you'll more storage space!  



rich! said:


> View attachment 127403


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

~12gal of Kilz PVA primer later.....hopefully its time for paint next weekend.

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^That's going to look great.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^That's going to look great.


Thanks....went down to check out the primer after work last night, I was more than excited to say the least, this stuff dried really nice!

Actually thinking about leaving the ceiling in primer, any thoughts? I am going to have 3 rows of 6x 4ft LED lights, so thinking a flat ceiling might be beneficial 

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> Actually thinking about leaving the ceiling in primer, any thoughts?


Now is the time to paint everything before crowding the garage. Killz is not meant to be a top coat. A top coat will be more resillient to everything, will be easier to clean if need be and it will look better, more uniform. You can get a flat or semi flat top coat for the ceiling and egshell for the wall. I also like to get a dab of grey in the paint so it doesn't yellow out with time.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Now is the time to paint everything before crowding the garage. Killz is not meant to be a top coat. A top coat will be more resillient to everything, will be easier to clean if need be and it will look better, more uniform. You can get a flat or semi flat top coat for the ceiling and egshell for the wall. I also like to get a dab of grey in the paint so it doesn't yellow out with time.


All of this. If you're using an accent color on a wall I would ever so slightly tint the white toward that color. It's surprisingly difficult to match white paint on a car, because white paint is rarely that. Look to the color chits at the paint store for über-bright (almost white) versions of the accent color, then have them make it at 50% to make it even closer to white. It's surprisingly easy to make white clash if, for example, it's tuned towards a gray-blue and your accent color is orange. 

Source: I majored in fine art, worked in an automotive paint shop, and I'm a printer. Color theory is complicated, but a few rules will take you a long way. 🍺


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Look to the color chits at the paint store for über-bright (almost white) versions of the accent color, then have them make it at 50% to make it even closer to white. It's surprisingly easy to make white clash if, for example, it's tuned towards a gray-blue and your accent color is orange.


Wow, that's brilliant! I need to remember that trick. Thanks!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Now is the time to paint everything before crowding the garage. Killz is not meant to be a top coat. A top coat will be more resillient to everything, will be easier to clean if need be and it will look better, more uniform. You can get a flat or semi flat top coat for the ceiling and egshell for the wall. I also like to get a dab of grey in the paint so it doesn't yellow out with time.





Air and water do mix said:


> All of this. If you're using an accent color on a wall I would ever so slightly tint the white toward that color. It's surprisingly difficult to match white paint on a car, because white paint is rarely that. Look to the color chits at the paint store for über-bright (almost white) versions of the accent color, then have them make it at 50% to make it even closer to white. It's surprisingly easy to make white clash if, for example, it's tuned towards a gray-blue and your accent color is orange.
> 
> Source: I majored in fine art, worked in an automotive paint shop, and I'm a printer. Color theory is complicated, but a few rules will take you a long way. 🍺


Thanks for the feedback guys, I was really hoping to avoid painting the ceiling, mainly b/c I already installed the hooks for the lights, but I guess those will come out quickly....

Right now I am thinking about using Sherwin Williams Eminence (flat) on the ceiling and Duration (semi-gloss) on the walls, main reason for the semi-gloss on the walls is for ease of cleaning in the future.

RE: Accent wall, Right now I am not planning to do an accent wall. Would you still recommend tinting the white for the walls? As Stingray mentioned with a slight gray? Or, since buying a high quality paint should I not be concerned with yellowing?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in the middle of finishing my two car and setting it up as a workshop. I just finished painting it two weekends ago and then over this last week I stripped and sealed the floors. It turned out pretty well for what I need it to be. Next up will be workbenches, toolboxes, shelving etc... I'm hoping to get some of that done this week. I'm also going to do a 5 1/4 baseboard.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Had a relatively productive weekend, actually about to start some more work today again...but got the ceiling painted and cut in. Decided to get the the couple outlets installed so I could install the lights (I needed a rewarding project, lol).

Lights are on 2 switches, one controls the middle only, and the other controls the outer rows. These photos don't really do the brightness any justice, but I am super happy with how it came out!

All lights off
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Center row only
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Outers only
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Full bright
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

What lights are those? Any specific brand? I'm looking to upgrade my lights to LED and those look like they have good coverage. I was going to go with panels in the ceiling, but I keep going back and forth.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Made some more progress on my project this weekend. Managed to put together 2 workbenches. One is shallower than the other because of where I'm going to arrange them. I used 2x4's, 2x9's and 2x8's to build all of it. Plus I used the steel legs. I ordered them off Amazon and I highly recommend them. They are stout. The narrow bench is going to be used to mount tools (vise, drill press, bench grinder etc... plus storage. The larger will be my work area. It's all starting to come together which means I can start my new project car soon. Today after some meetings I'm going to stain the wood and start getting things in place.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I really don't like you guys right now. 😐

Those garages look great!! 



LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wow, that's brilliant! I need to remember that trick. Thanks!


Well, it does help that I worked in a paint shop, am a printer, and majored in fine art!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Edit: Why can't I delete a superfluous post?

Am I missing something?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Edit: Why can't I delete a superfluous post?
> 
> Am I missing something?


You can't delete a post with the new software upgrade.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

whalemingo said:


> What lights are those? Any specific brand? I'm looking to upgrade my lights to LED and those look like they have good coverage. I was going to go with panels in the ceiling, but I keep going back and forth.


They are Sunco brand, found them on Amazon, then bought an 18pk on ebay

those work benches look nice!


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

fouckhest said:


> They are Sunco brand, found them on Amazon, then bought an 18pk on ebay
> 
> those work benches look nice!
> 
> View attachment 131506



Thanks man. I had my doubts at first when I pulled them out of the box but once I figured out what they wanted to do to square up right I breezed through them. All the time was spent measuring and cutting wood. The assembly took no time at all.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

whalemingo said:


> Made some more progress on my project this weekend. Managed to put together 2 workbenches. One is shallower than the other because of where I'm going to arrange them. I used 2x4's, 2x9's and 2x8's to build all of it. Plus I used the steel legs. I ordered them off Amazon and I highly recommend them. They are stout. The narrow bench is going to be used to mount tools (vise, drill press, bench grinder etc... plus storage. The larger will be my work area. It's all starting to come together which means I can start my new project car soon. Today after some meetings I'm going to stain the wood and start getting things in place.
> 
> View attachment 131410
> 
> ...


Link to these steel legs? I've never seen these.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

whalemingo said:


> View attachment 131414


Those things look awesome, but if I can offer some advice: find a way to close the gaps on the bottom shelves. You’ll A) drop stuff in there and it will be a PITA, and B) will find it hard to slide heavy tools or bins across the gap without them snagging and it will drive you nuts. Trust me, my work bench is set up the same way.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

GTijoejoe said:


> Link to these steel legs? I've never seen these.


FLEXIMOUNTS Universal STEEL Work Bench Leg Kit, Garage Storage Shelving Frame, Customizable in Sizes and Colors, Maximum 96" Length, 48" Width, 35.4" Height, Black,Lumber Not Included - - Amazon.com 



The_Real_Stack said:


> Those things look awesome, but if I can offer some advice: find a way to close the gaps on the bottom shelves. You’ll A) drop stuff in there and it will be a PITA, and B) will find it hard to slide heavy tools or bins across the gap without them snagging and it will drive you nuts. Trust me, my work bench is set up the same way.


Appreciate the input. I'm going to use them for storing engine cases for the motors I build for people. I left the gaps in there, because I'm going to put trays underneath to catch any residual fluids and I want a path for it to leak through.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Cool, sounds like you’ve got a plan. 🍻


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Couple photos of the walls painted with all the outlets and covers installed.

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

And my night light covers, ordered two more to make things a little more consistent from side to side

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


Should get my extension cord reels installed this week. All setup to get the flooring started Friday and hopefully done on Saturday!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Those things look awesome, but if I can offer some advice: find a way to close the gaps on the bottom shelves. You’ll A) drop stuff in there and it will be a PITA, and B) will find it hard to slide heavy tools or bins across the gap without them snagging and it will drive you nuts. Trust me, my work bench is set up the same way.


I used luan for that purpose. It gave a fresh surface to my workbench that I use to beat on things and is easily replaceable, yet won't break like a piece of countertop under heavy stress. I use a countertop for my main bench. 



whalemingo said:


> Appreciate the input. I'm going to use them for storing engine cases for the motors I build for people. I left the gaps in there, because I'm going to put trays underneath to catch any residual fluids and I want a path for it to leak through.


I assume you're putting the tray directly underneath the shelf so that you can use the floor space underneath, correct?  

That's where I stow my floor jack. I have the handle in the corner to get it away as much as possible. I suppose I could build a receiver for the handle to really get it out of the way, if I get to that level of refinement, which is doubtful. 😐


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> I assume you're putting the tray directly underneath the shelf so that you can use the floor space underneath, correct?
> 
> That's where I stow my floor jack. I have the handle in the corner to get it away as much as possible. I suppose I could build a receiver for the handle to really get it out of the way, if I get to that level of refinement, which is doubtful. 😐


Floor jack won't fit there. I've got another spot for all my jacks and jackstands.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> And my night light covers, ordered two more to make things a little more consistent from side to side
> 
> by fouckhest, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


This looks great and I absolutely love the Snappower guidelights...I put these on all my outlets in my garage and it totally changes the ambiance.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

whalemingo said:


> Floor jack won't fit there. I've got another spot for all my jacks and jackstands.


That was just an example. You can (obviously!) do whatever you want. There's always stuff that can go there if there isn't a drip pan in the way. I'm thinking "cookie sheet" type of drip pan, possibly creased so that a catch can could be fitted at one end.

I am currently using every nook and cranny I can come up with for storage, and it still isn't nearly enough. Because too much house stuff.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Couple photos of the walls painted with all the outlets and covers installed.
> 
> And my night light covers, ordered two more to make things a little more consistent from side to side
> 
> Should get my extension cord reels installed this week. All setup to get the flooring started Friday and hopefully done on Saturday!


That's looking pretty good! Are you going to put drywall over that before the wainscot? It would probably help control dust and noise better, even if you can't see it.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> This looks great and I absolutely love the Snappower guidelights...I put these on all my outlets in my garage and it totally changes the ambiance.


hot spot for spiders cos bugs love the light. I had a GFCI with nightlight in my old garage, and it was always a huge mess of dead bugs and spider droppings.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

RatBustard said:


> hot spot for spiders cos bugs love the light. I had a GFCI with nightlight in my old garage, and it was always a huge mess of dead bugs and spider droppings.


Haha this is true, when I go up close it's covered in spiderwebs below the light and im like yucky


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's looking pretty good! Are you going to put drywall over that before the wainscot? It would probably help control dust and noise better, even if you can't see it.


I hadnt planned on it, or considered it honestly, I was hoping the insulation behind there would help with noise. Thinking about it, I could always spray the back of the metal with some bedliner/undercoating if it sounds "tinny" or "echoy"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> I hadnt planned on it, or considered it honestly, I was hoping the insulation behind there would help with noise. Thinking about it, I could always spray the back of the metal with some bedliner/undercoating if it sounds "tinny" or "echoy"


Sheetrock will help to seal the garage. I would do it for sure.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> I hadnt planned on it, or considered it honestly, I was hoping the insulation behind there would help with noise. Thinking about it, I could always spray the back of the metal with some bedliner/undercoating if it sounds "tinny" or "echoy"





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Sheetrock will help to seal the garage. I would do it for sure.


Yep. I'd do both.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Flooring done

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mJRp91


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a bright workshop! ^^


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> All of this. If you're using an accent color on a wall I would ever so slightly tint the white toward that color. It's surprisingly difficult to match white paint on a car, because white paint is rarely that. Look to the color chits at the paint store for über-bright (almost white) versions of the accent color, then have them make it at 50% to make it even closer to white. It's surprisingly easy to make white clash if, for example, it's tuned towards a gray-blue and your accent color is orange.
> 
> Source: I majored in fine art, worked in an automotive paint shop, and I'm a printer. Color theory is complicated, but a few rules will take you a long way. 🍺


This is awesome info, thanks!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's a bright workshop! ^^


Too many years of working in poorly lit home garages, I wanted to make sure lighting was never an issue lol


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Too many years of working in poorly lit home garages, I wanted to make sure lighting was never an issue lol


And now we're _all_ sure. 

That looks great! 🍺


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fireside said:


> This is awesome info, thanks!


You're welcome. 🍺


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> And now we're _all_ sure.
> 
> That looks great! 🍺


LOL - thanks man!


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

So this weekend I finished up the benches and built a rack, then stained and put them all in place. Then I moved all my car stuff and tools into the garage so I could put the Mercedes in the other garage. So I successfully moved all the crap from one place to another. This week I'm going to sort everything out and get ready to put my other tool box and some of my large tools in there. Slowly making progress. Anyways, here's some more pics. I also pushed the Notch in, hopefully I get everything done soon so I can start on it.











I sanded everything down and then cleaned it









Stained it black so it hides stains and also protects the wood.


















Used a clear sealer on it to make it fluid resistant, kinda...









Started cleaning up the mess from all the wood work.









Benches in place









Rack with Notchback parts on it









Stuff getting piled in the garage. I'm going to move some of this stuff down to my office, then all the other stuff needs to get unpacked. I'm waiting on my new toolbox that will be an addition to the small one in the back there.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow… congrats! This is amazing. That’s one of my biggest annoying factors when going to work on my car. Never enough room. You Sir will not have this problem…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Please blur that mans face, he is a friend of mine.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Smooremin said:


> Please blur that mans face, he is a friend of mine.


Cuff Man is a friend to no one. He secretly plots the destruction of the human race. It's why he now lives in the tactical deep freeze down at my office that I never go to.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

whalemingo said:


> Cuff Man is a friend to no one. He secretly plots the destruction of the human race. It's why he now lives in the tactical deep freeze down at my office that I never go to.


What you do in the privacy of your home belongs to you.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

whalemingo said:


> I'm in the middle of finishing my two car and setting it up as a workshop. I just finished painting it two weekends ago and then over this last week I stripped and sealed the floors. It turned out pretty well for what I need it to be. Next up will be workbenches, toolboxes, shelving etc... I'm hoping to get some of that done this week. I'm also going to do a 5 1/4 baseboard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129824
> ...


Your floor turned out great. What product did you use?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I used a water based product from

Garage Flooring - Tiles, Mats, Rolls, Coatings and Storage (garageflooringllc.com)

Worked pretty well. I think I could do a few things better when I do my other garage, but the product was really good. It covered well and their advertised amounts did the area they said they would do. I also did a UV clear coating on it to keep it from turning yellow. My suggestion from doing this is have two people. I did it by myself and my flakes didn't lay out how I wanted them to, because I was chasing the epoxy on its setup time. My other garage I'm going to enlist the help of my friend so it comes out a little better. This was my first one, so I figured I'd learn a few things on it and I did. But this is the garage I'm going to build cars in, so it's going to get more beat up than my other garage anyways.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

whalemingo said:


> I used a water based product from
> 
> Garage Flooring - Tiles, Mats, Rolls, Coatings and Storage (garageflooringllc.com)
> 
> Worked pretty well. I think I could do a few things better when I do my other garage, but the product was really good. It covered well and their advertised amounts did the area they said they would do. I also did a UV clear coating on it to keep it from turning yellow. My suggestion from doing this is have two people. I did it by myself and my flakes didn't lay out how I wanted them to, because I was chasing the epoxy on its setup time. My other garage I'm going to enlist the help of my friend so it comes out a little better. This was my first one, so I figured I'd learn a few things on it and I did. But this is the garage I'm going to build cars in, so it's going to get more beat up than my other garage anyways.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Every year when I do summer/winter switchover, the very, very last thing I do for the year before holing up inside for the next six months once everything else is done outside is clean the garage. For how clean it is to begin with I'm surprised I still somehow spent almost two hours out here just wiping everything down, etc. I did take everything out of the tall black cabinet, wipe down all the shelves, and reorganize it a bit though so that took some time. The handle on the new floor jack is damn near as tall as me, wtf.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Wainscot 95% done

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mKWvyb


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I like that, but I’d use a really wide divider (6” minimum) with some color to break it up a bit more. It’s looking great!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I like that, but I’d use a really wide divider (6” minimum) with some color to break it up a bit more. It’s looking great!


Thanks, unfortunately don’t have 6”, I think from the top of the roofing (ultimately the top course of block) to the bottom of the outlets is only 4-5” I think…..going to see how it looks when I get the lift in there


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Thanks, unfortunately don’t have 6”, I think from the top of the roofing (ultimately the top course of block) to the bottom of the outlets is only 4-5” I think…..going to see how it looks when I get the lift in there


Use a router to make clearance for the metal and have the wood cover the top of it. Cake. Mmmmm... cake


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Use a router to make clearance for the metal and have the wood cover the top of it. Cake. Mmmmm... cake


Did somebody mention cake?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks really good.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

fouckhest said:


> Wainscot 95% done
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mKWvyb


I love corrugated roofing. Had a carport with it re-roofed last year so had a stack of it laying around and used it to build an outdoor shower and re-model a tack room.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

rs4-380 said:


> I love corrugated roofing. Had a carport with it re-roofed last year so had a stack of it laying around and used it to build an outdoor shower and re-model a tack room.
> View attachment 135628


Need a NSFW tag on that first photo for people who are in the office with foot fetish. 🤣


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice, I did my interior ceiling in corrugated roofing...not quiet but I love the look some day when it’s not filled with an exploded 914 and embarrassingly messy I’ll take a photo.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

slowing working out the new place. the garage is a little deep and wider than old garage, and has a little bump-out in the front (back of the image). currently making short term and long terms, but right away, I'd like to remove the wall at bump-out and put my toolbox there with a work bench. unfortunately we have some renovations going on, so the Tiguan is outside again and the garage is full of stuff while work happens. I also modeled a detached garage in SketchUp that I'd like to build, but not sure how much ROI we'd get on the addition. as we've settled in this house, we've come to the conclusion that this will be a ~5 year stepping stone home to a bigger home in this area. so a detached garage may get nixed. at any rate, I plan to buy a new car soon, so I'd like to be able to park all three cars in a garage, so maybe we'll figure something out. I'm rambling again.










SketchUp model is like 28' x 30' which is massive. I went 30' deep cos I want to protect for that 1980's Ski Nautique I've always wanted, but it'll likely get downsized to a more affordable size for short term. without a shed, all our yard tools (mower, pressure washer, wheelbarrow, shovels, snow blower, etc) are currently in the garage, so I'd like to store them elsewhere. we could probably get away with just a 1.5 car building for the R32 and yard storage to save on costs while still adding value. again, rambling. regardless, I'm eager to get working on the new space, but most work won't begin until spring unfortunately.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

if youre going 28 x 30, just go 30 x 30 and make it a real 3 car


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Build as big as the lot allows and you can afford!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> if youre going 28 x 30, just go 30 x 30 and make it a real 3 car


ok ok ok. the blue box is ~30' x ~30' based on a measurement from Google earth. would still leave ample yard space and fit well with the current concrete pad. a few of the residents on the street have similar sized detached garages too and there is no HOA, so getting the permits and such wouldn't be an issue. see, I need folks like you all to help me make bad (good) decisions. 😀


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Good. However big you make it you will wish it were bigger. If you built a 1.5 car garage you would regret it immediately.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RatBustard said:


> ok ok ok. the blue box is ~30' x ~30' based on a measurement from Google earth. would still leave ample yard space and fit well with the current concrete pad. a few of the residents on the street have similar sized detached garages too and there is no HOA, so getting the permits and such wouldn't be an issue. see, I need folks like you all to help me make bad (good) decisions. 😀


30' wide is a bit tight for a 3 car wide garage. My old CT garage was about 47' wide inside with 3 single size doors and and I could 3 cars plus 1 car squeezed against the wall. I would go 36' wide for a 3 car garage.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

spockcat said:


> 30' wide is a bit tight for a 3 car wide garage. My old CT garage was about 47' wide inside with 3 single size doors and and I could 3 cars plus 1 car squeezed against the wall. I would go 36' wide for a 3 car garage.
> 
> View attachment 136674


It also depends on whether you’re trying to utilize the side walls for something. I find 30’ wide to be plenty for 3 cars wide. But I don’t utilize the sides for anything because the garage is deep enough for the “other stuff”


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

spockcat said:


> 30' wide is a bit tight for a 3 car wide garage. My old CT garage was about 47' wide inside with 3 single size doors and and I could 3 cars plus 1 car squeezed against the wall. I would go 36' wide for a 3 car garage.


good information. 🍺 

the mental thought is: if we have kid(s) the wife's Tiguan and their toys/whatever will live in the attached garage and my car(s) will live in the detached garage. I have no plans to sell the R32, so that will need a space and I have plans to purchase a car in 2022, so that will also need a space. a boat is a dream, but we'd need to upgrade the wife's car and find some lake property. so really, a 30' x 30' should be sufficient for what we need. 

to Dave's and others points, I'd like to have some cabinetry on either the back and/or sides for storage. it'd be amazing if I could do an inside wash and detail bay, but that's also a dream.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RatBustard said:


> good information. 🍺
> 
> the mental thought is: if we have kid(s) the wife's Tiguan and their toys/whatever will live in the attached garage and my car(s) will live in the detached garage. I have no plans to sell the R32, so that will need a space and I have plans to purchase a car in 2022, so that will also need a space. a boat is a dream, but we'd need to upgrade the wife's car and find some lake property. *so really, a 30' x 30' should be sufficient for what we need.*
> 
> to Dave's and others points, I'd like to have some cabinetry on either the back and/or sides for storage. it'd be amazing if I could do an inside wash and detail bay, but that's also a dream.


Be careful, as "sufficient" will seem "small" if you use the space for much more than storage. Gene Berg had a saying that roughly applies here. "Buy the best and cry _once_." 🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RatBustard said:


> good information. 🍺
> 
> the mental thought is: if we have kid(s) the wife's Tiguan and their toys/whatever will live in the attached garage and my car(s) will live in the detached garage. I have no plans to sell the R32, so that will need a space and I have plans to purchase a car in 2022, so that will also need a space. a boat is a dream, but we'd need to upgrade the wife's car and find some lake property. so really, a 30' x 30' should be sufficient for what we need.
> 
> to Dave's and others points, I'd like to have some cabinetry on either the back and/or sides for storage. it'd be amazing if I could do an inside wash and detail bay, but that's also a dream.


You could also tack on a covered patio area to the side of the garage to give you and your family a place to hang out when the weather is bad, or just a place to store stuff that should stay dry but isn't valuable enough to lock up. Or maybe use it as a wash bay.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> However big you make it you will wish it were bigger.


I'm hoping to not run into that in a few months, excavation starts on mine in about a week or so, 32' x 34' with a 12' apron on the front. The goal is to only ever have a single car in there at a time, so I should have plenty of room, even with toolboxes, beer keg, fridge and so on. The one thing that bugs me so much about our current double garage is with all the accumulated crap in there, it's impossible to actually work on anything.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

naiku said:


> The one thing that bugs me so much about our current double garage is with all the accumulated crap in there, it's impossible to actually work on anything.


That’s why I separated the “store room” from the garage. The store room is walled off and has an access door from the outside and also from inside the garage. All
The crap goes back there and allows the garage to be uncluttered. The storage room is 10 deep by 30 feet wide. So kind of like a big public storage unit.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s why I separated the “store room” from the garage. The store room is walled off and has an access door from the outside and also from inside the garage. All
> The crap goes back there and allows the garage to be uncluttered. The storage room is 10 deep by 30 feet wide. So kind of like a big public storage unit.



I am trying my best to do this in my garage, I will have a "parts/storage" room in my current basement where one project car currently lives. It should be a nice home for in frequently used tools (engine stand/hoist), jackstands, etc...), I am trying to only have working tools in the new garage in order to keep it clean/tidy, same logic with the shed on the outside for all the domestic/yardwork tools


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s why I separated the “store room” from the garage. The store room is walled off and has an access door from the outside and also from inside the garage. All
> The crap goes back there and allows the garage to be uncluttered. The storage room is 10 deep by 30 feet wide. So kind of like a big public storage unit.


The goal once the detached garage is complete, is that there is then enough room in the existing garage with all the toolboxes and car related stuff moved out, to set up a rack storage system and keep it tidy (and all the junk stays in there, rather than in the new one). The existing garage is 28' wide, 24' long on one side and 20' long on the other, so realistically has plenty of room for storage once I get it organized. The detached garage will also have an attic space which should make for easy storage for stuff that is rarely used.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s why I separated the “store room” from the garage. The store room is walled off and has an access door from the outside and also from inside the garage. All
> The crap goes back there and allows the garage to be uncluttered. The storage room is 10 deep by 30 feet wide. So kind of like a big public storage unit.


I have a storage room, but the storage room does not believe in an uncluttered garage, so the storage room spills into the garage.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I always swear my next garage will be plain jane; painted walls with no decoration and a nice floor. That’s it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I have a storage room, but the storage room does not believe in an uncluttered garage, so the storage room spills into the garage.


That’s how those storage rooms act… like they own the place and can toss their crap anywhere!!


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

PSU said:


> I always swear my next garage will be plain jane; painted walls with no decoration and a nice floor. That’s it.


I Prevail’s drummer has a good YouTube channel and he’s a talented dude. I don’t really know their music but it’s cool to see them doing well. Nice digs!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

PSU said:


> I always swear my next garage will be plain jane; painted walls with no decoration and a nice floor. That’s it.


What fun is that? Given what you've done with your current garage, I think your next one should be 3 times the size to really maximize your knack for putting together a garage.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s why I separated the “store room” from the garage. The store room is walled off and has an access door from the outside and also from inside the garage. All
> The crap goes back there and allows the garage to be uncluttered. The storage room is 10 deep by 30 feet wide. So kind of like a big public storage unit.


is your storage space climate controlled (is that a requirement in California? ha)? my wife has suggested we add/include a storage and hang out room along with a bathroom, so basically it's turning into a carriage house. 

I have a massive Lego collection that's taking up valuable basement space, so I would like to get that organized and properly stored.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

RatBustard said:


> is your storage space climate controlled (is that a requirement in California? ha)? my wife has suggested we add/include a storage and hang out room along with a bathroom, so basically it's turning into a carriage house.
> 
> I have a massive Lego collection that's taking up valuable basement space, so I would like to get that organized and properly stored.


Not a requirement, but in my case yes… the storage room is heated and air conditioned, just like the main part of the garage. 

Basically, the building is 70 deep by 30 wide. The storage room is the last “slice” of 10 deep and the 30 foot width. Actually, it’s about 23 feet because there is a bathroom at the other end taking up 10 depth and 7 wide. The photo below is an old one, but it shows the storage room door on the right at the far end, and the bathroom door on the left. They flank my workbench. The store room is behind that wall. 

Your LEGOs need their proper space !

My storage room is piled high with all kinds of crap. My kids stuff, my mom’s stuff, baby things my wife won’t toss. Plus all my recreational and sporting goods. It’s a mess. But hidden !


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

I did much the same thing with my new shop, it has a 6x40 storage room with an exterior door and also an interior access door, keeps the clutter out in the shop to a minimum. It’s heated too.
















I also keep a fair bit of stuff in the attached garage, it’s far less organized but I have winter plans.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

newusername said:


> I also keep a fair bit of stuff in the attached garage, it’s far less organized but I have winter plans.
> 
> View attachment 137330


I'm quite jealous of your space (and collection) but I do hope your winter plans include making that dark gray stripe the same height all the way across. It doesn't matter if it follows contours, is larger or smaller of the two sizes, or better yet a new precise line slightly above the irregularity.

Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk®.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm quite jealous of your space (and collection) but I do hope your winter plans include making that dark gray stripe the same height all the way across. It doesn't matter if it follows contours, is larger or smaller of the two sizes, or better yet a new precise line slightly above the irregularity.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk®.


That dark grey stripe is actually the foundation, but i agree that something needs to be done, it looks crappy like that. you can also see where the floor wasn't coated where the old huge steps where that made that bay around 4ft shorter. Here's a picture from the listing showing those steps and the type of car you would be able to squeeze in. I wish i had his 996 Cabriolet too, i want one of those in my collection badly.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not a requirement, but in my case yes… the storage room is heated and air conditioned, just like the main part of the garage.
> 
> Basically, the building is 70 deep by 30 wide. The storage room is the last “slice” of 10 deep and the 30 foot width. Actually, it’s about 23 feet because there is a bathroom at the other end taking up 10 depth and 7 wide. The photo below is an old one, but it shows the storage room door on the right at the far end, and the bathroom door on the left. They flank my workbench. The store room is behind that wall.
> 
> ...


ah that's a good picture to better understand the space and storage at the back! and absolutely - there are some valuable sets in that collection. 😄 



newusername said:


> I did much the same thing with my new shop, it has a 6x40 storage room with an exterior door and also an interior access door, keeps the clutter out in the shop to a minimum. It’s heated too.


I like that as well - bright lighting everywhere is great too.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

newusername said:


> I did much the same thing with my new shop, it has a 6x40 storage room with an exterior door and also an interior access door, keeps the clutter out in the shop to a minimum. It’s heated too.


Very, very nice and useable!! You’ve got plenty to work with in the attached 2 as well. Great winter project !


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

God, fix your garage door opener light cover. What a trash garage!

🤣


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

fouckhest said:


> I am trying my best to do this in my garage, I will have a "parts/storage" room in my current basement where one project car currently lives. It should be a nice home for in frequently used tools (engine stand/hoist), jackstands, etc...), I am trying to only have working tools in the new garage in order to keep it clean/tidy, same logic with the shed on the outside for all the domestic/yardwork tools


I was pretty fortunate that my garage came with an attached 14x14(ish) shed that acts as a storage room. Keeps all the yard tools and miscellaneous parts out of the garage. Not climate controlled, but the vast majority of stuff you'd put in a garage doesn't need to be. My garage is only climate controlled when I'm in it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah yes. Next spring I plan to buil a 8×16 shed. Too much crap in the garage that is not car related. ^^


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

newusername said:


> That dark grey stripe is actually the foundation, but i agree that something needs to be done, it looks crappy like that. you can also see where the floor wasn't coated where the old huge steps where that made that bay around 4ft shorter. Here's a picture from the listing showing those steps and the type of car you would be able to squeeze in. I wish i had his 996 Cabriolet too, i want one of those in my collection badly.


If it were mine I'd use a trim strip and put it as low as you can on the high side (while still hiding the somewhat rough top edge), cut bevels or square cuts to go around the (slight) corner, and paint it and everything below the same color. It'll clean it up nicely and hide the differences pretty well. It's cheap and easy. Like me!

The wall called my attention so much I didn't even notice the floor.  Can that kind of thing be touched up? Can it be touched up, clear coated and chips added? Do you know what type of floor they used?


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> If it were mine I'd use a trim strip and put it as low as you can on the high side (while still hiding the somewhat rough top edge), cut bevels or square cuts to go around the (slight) corner, and paint it and everything below the same color. It'll clean it up nicely and hide the differences pretty well. It's cheap and easy. Like me!
> 
> The wall called my attention so much I didn't even notice the floor.  Can that kind of thing be touched up? Can it be touched up, clear coated and chips added? Do you know what type of floor they used?


good idea on the fix for the uneven foundation. No idea on the epoxy but i plan on finding a solution for it this winter.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Ah yes. Next spring I plan to buil a 8×16 shed. Too much crap in the garage that is not car related. ^^


that was a photo from the previous owner - i only keep car/tractor/tools and detailing products in there now.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

newusername said:


> View attachment 137329


What's the construction method of your shop that allowed you to get the peaked ceiling? Got any shots of it before the finished walls were put up? While my property doesn't allow me to go 40' wide, I hate the idea of wooden roof trusses that severely reduce the overhead space.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2 doors said:


> What's the construction method of your shop that allowed you to get the peaked ceiling? Got any shots of it before the finished walls were put up? While my property doesn't allow me to go 40' wide, I hate the idea of wooden roof trusses that severely reduce the overhead space.


I had my garage retrofitted with a peaked ceiling to allow height for a lift. It wasn't terribly expensive (I want to say ~3-4k including the engineer, but it was also part of a larger home remodel so the framers may have given me a better deal than if it was a one-off). They did it in 3 days of work. They basically just replaced the horizontal joists with vaulted ones. I'm sure you can ask your architect/engineer to do it like that. Only downside is you don't get any garage attic space unless you are allowed to build higher.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2 doors said:


> What's the construction method of your shop that allowed you to get the peaked ceiling? Got any shots of it before the finished walls were put up? While my property doesn't allow me to go 40' wide, I hate the idea of wooden roof trusses that severely reduce the overhead space.



There are a number of truss styles that don't limit your headroom like standard trusses.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Pulled the Golf into our Flagstaff garage for the first time today. Its so roomy for a 2 car. 24'6" deep and 22' wide. All the crap currently in there is leftover stuff we got for free in the purchase. Trash/recycling/lawn equipment etc. will go in a shed behind the fence outside once installed. I wanted to park it where it will eventually live to see how much usable room there is. Im so excited for all the garage hangs in the near future. As parked its 18 inches to the left of the centerline of the garage and there is still tons of room on the drivers side, enough to open the door completely which on these Golfs is nearly perpendicular to the car. In the rear its about 18 inches from the garage door, just enough to open the hatch and be able to rummage around behind/walk around the car. This leaves 9 feet from the front bumper to the front wall. More than enough room to have work benches/tool boxes/storage etc. Possibly even have a U shaped work space in front of the car. The other side has plenty of room for the SO's SUV or any other vehicle we might have in the future with plenty of room to get in/out, into and out of the house, hang some bicycles on the wall etc. Too bad the truck is too tall with the camper installed. It might be possible to cut in an 8 foot high garage door but I dont think its worth the cost/effort. Im so excited to get started on this project.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

2 doors said:


> What's the construction method of your shop that allowed you to get the peaked ceiling? Got any shots of it before the finished walls were put up? While my property doesn't allow me to go 40' wide, I hate the idea of wooden roof trusses that severely reduce the overhead space.


Scissor truss design.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Spread a whole lot of gravel on Friday, resulting in a usable garage!

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Brought my silver car home from the fiancés house, its been living there since early October when drywall got started
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

That looks fantastic. Nice job!


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Spread a whole lot of gravel on Friday, resulting in a usable garage!
> 
> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr
> 
> ...


What size is your garage? Looks amazing!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Veedubgti said:


> What size is your garage? Looks amazing!



Thank you, it is 24 x 32


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, yeah, _that_ garage! I hadn't put the inside and outside pics together in my head. That's killer.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> Spread a whole lot of gravel on Friday, resulting in a usable garage!
> 
> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Garage looks great, will you be paving the driveway?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Garage looks great, will you be paving the driveway?


Thanks, I'd like to do something in the future, just not sure what that is at this point


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Last night I got home and realized I had forgotten to turn the back lights off in our big garage and when I walked in the colors looks cool so I snapped a quick phone pic. It's kinda messy, I know.. that's why it's only the one half of the garage. I have too much sht.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Two quick questions:

1: Is 28'(w)x26'(d) large enough for a 2 car garage that will mostly see trucks in it?
2: What do we think of a 40'(w)x36'(d) shop, with a 6' deep storage area in the back, and then a1200ish sqft living space above.

These sizes all work well?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1: Is 28'(w)x26'(d) large enough for a 2 car garage that will mostly see trucks in it?
> 2: What do we think of a 40'(w)x36'(d) shop, with a 6' deep storage area in the back, and then a1200ish sqft living space above.
> ...


1) 28' x 26' is sort of odd since the 28' is the width and the 26' is the depth. 28' width is nearly a standard 3 car width (30') so that's overkill for width for a 2 car even with trucks, while 26' is deep enough but could be deeper if parking big trucks in there and still want toolboxes etc. At minimum I'd reverse those dimensions. For reference, my standard 2 car garage is 20' wide by 24' deep. I wouldn't complain with a little extra depth even at 24', and I park an Arteon in there which is midsize but not huge. Also give consideration to garage door size availability and placement and how that interfaces with the width of the garage. Standard double garage doors are typically 16' x 7' and singles are typically 8' x 7'. Obviously other sizes can be had, but will cost money and you may have more limited options.

2) Everybody likes option 2.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> 1) 28' x 26' is sort of odd since the 28' is the width and the 26' is the depth. 28' width is nearly a standard 3 car width (30') so that's overkill for width for a 2 car even with trucks, while 26' is deep enough but could be deeper if parking big trucks in there and still want toolboxes etc. At minimum I'd reverse those dimensions. For reference, my standard 2 car garage is 20' wide by 24' deep. I wouldn't complain with a little extra depth even at 24', and I park an Arteon in there which is midsize but not huge.
> 
> 2) Everybody likes option 2.


The width is to enable shelving and storage on the sides. I'll see what the drawing comes back this time and figure out if i want to make it deeper or not. just don't want to go overboard compared to house when we have a 40x36 shop as well


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you offset the oversized width to one side to allow for shelves plus room to take things off them without worrying about hitting a car in the garage?

I have a 2 foot deep, 8 foot wide workbench in front of the WRX in my garage. I think my garage is 22 feet x 22 feet. The problem I deal with is getting crap like the kids' toys out from under the bench without worrying about hitting the front of my car.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Could you offset the oversized width to one side to allow for shelves plus room to take things off them without worrying about hitting a car in the garage?


We can do whatever we really want... we're still in drawing phase of the house.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> The width is to enable shelving and storage on the sides. I'll see what the drawing comes back this time and figure out if i want to make it deeper or not. just don't want to go overboard compared to house when we have a 40x36 shop as well


Then that makes sense. I guess I figured if you were building a big shop regardless, the house garage would have a lot less stuff in it and be primarily just for parking cars and maybe having some basics out there. I also edited my post above for garage door size considerations.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> Then that makes sense. I guess I figured if you were building a big shop regardless, the house garage would have a lot less stuff in it and be primarily just for parking cars and maybe having some basics out there. I also edited my post above for garage door size considerations.


There’s a shop, a big garage, and a walkout basement. But wife likes keepsake stuff so who knows how much storage we will need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> There’s a shop, a big garage, and a walkout basement. But wife likes keepsake stuff so who knows how much storage we will need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's never enough lol! 

We have very small amounts of storage so I've focused a lot on how to make it the most useable; like not having to move the cars outta the garage to get a single f'n tote.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> There’s a shop, a big garage, and a walkout basement. But wife likes keepsake stuff so who knows how much storage we will need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont let the **** you own end up owning you...


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> dont let the **** you own end up owning you...


It’s not that bad. But the shop living area will be rented out. And winter vs summer gear becomes a lot. Plus toys are needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1: Is 28'(w)x26'(d) large enough for a 2 car garage that will mostly see trucks in it?
> 2: What do we think of a 40'(w)x36'(d) shop, with a 6' deep storage area in the back, and then a1200ish sqft living space above.
> ...


I assume you're considering one of the two? Like selecting a vehicle itself, it really depends on what you're using the space for. I do tend to think that if you can go bigger, you should. You'll find a use for the space even if you don't know what it is at this point.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1: Is 28'(w)x26'(d) large enough for a 2 car garage that will mostly see trucks in it?
> 2: What do we think of a 40'(w)x36'(d) shop, with a 6' deep storage area in the back, and then a1200ish sqft living space above.
> ...


The garage I posted is 40x70. Before I put things in it, the space seemed grossly large. It filled up much more quickly than I could’ve imagine. Now I’m wishing I had another 15’ or so in each direction. If you have the ability to go bigger, do it. It’s truly shocking how fast that space disappears.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

burgerbob said:


> The garage I posted is 40x70. ... Now I’m wishing I had another 15’ or so in each direction. ...


70x100 would be good.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 70x100 would be good.


I think that’s called a warehouse


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> I assume you're considering one of the two? Like selecting a vehicle itself, it really depends on what you're using the space for. I do tend to think that if you can go bigger, you should. You'll find a use for the space even if you don't know what it is at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No.

One attached. One Detached. Both. I got space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

burgerbob said:


> The garage I posted is 40x70. Before I put things in it, the space seemed grossly large. It filled up much more quickly than I could’ve imagine. Now I’m wishing I had another 15’ or so in each direction. If you have the ability to go bigger, do it. It’s truly shocking how fast that space disappears.


I do have a budget for the house and shop so I can’t go wild. I can always add another shop on if I wanted to later in life… 10 acres gives you options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

It’s cheaper to add square footage now, though. It’s cheaper because you’re already building something and because everything will be more expensive later.

Make it as big as you can, with room for shelving for stuff that you don’t think you’ll need. Because you’ll need it. 🍺


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> It’s cheaper to add square footage now, though. It’s cheaper because you’re already building something and because everything will be more expensive later.
> 
> Make it as big as you can, with room for shelving for stuff that you don’t think you’ll need. Because you’ll need it.


There’s a thread in OT about all of this. But as of right now we’re looking at 3k sqft above ground, 2k below ground, plus the attached garage and the shop. 

There’s plenty of space. And it’s already going to cost me enough to build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

If it’s enough, then it’s enough. 🍺


----------



## CSRPenFab (Dec 21, 2016)

Nothing too fancy in my new Idaho garage. The oversized 3 car sold me! Room for 3 large vehicles and still has 10’ of depth for other stuff. I just laid down 1000 sq ft of RaceDeck FreeFlow tiles.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

“Nothing too fancy”? Why I should… *shakes fist

That looks great! If the walls will remain clear it looks like you have some room for some nice garage art, too.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

So much space in some of these garages. I was thinking how I kinda want a 3rd car despite having a 2-car garage, but then if I had a 3-car garage, I'd want a 4th car.

Always _n +1_, it seems.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

the bigger you build, the more utter crap youll accumulate. keep it reasonable, keep it in check. youll be glad at some later point in life. 

dont misinterpret that as go unnecessarily small, just...keep it reasonable with a little extra breathing room but not too much

minimalism ftw


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> There’s a thread in OT about all of this. But as of right now we’re looking at 3k sqft above ground, 2k below ground, plus the attached garage and the shop.
> 
> There’s plenty of space. And it’s already going to cost me enough to build.


One thing I'd recommend for a new build is taller than standard garage doors. The 7' standard garage doors are too short for the trend of at least one SUV in most families. 9 or 10 foot doors would help future proof the significant investment of a new build.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> One thing I'd recommend for a new build is taller than standard garage doors. The 7' standard garage doors are to short for the trend of at least one SUV in most families. 9 or 10 foot doors would help future proof the significant investment of a new build.


They’ll be 9’ at minimum. Shop might get a 12’ if we can figure out how to build in a 14’ area so I can fit a lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> I do have a budget for the house and shop so I can’t go wild. I can always add another shop on if I wanted to later in life… 10 acres gives you options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on 36 acres, so yes you will always have the option for more later on. I was here almost 4 years before our shop was built. There's a separate room in the back for our outdoor equipment and a bathroom. Above that is where I plan on building a bar/hangout space. 

Oh and btw, when they ask what's in the building... tell them horses and other related farm equipment. If it's for farm use your property taxes are lower.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

burgerbob said:


> Oh and btw, when they ask what's in the building... tell them *horses *and other related farm equipment. If it's for farm use your property taxes are lower.


Don't you have a few Mustangs? That's not lying!


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

2 doors said:


> Don't you have a few Mustangs? That's not lying!


That was my thought process as well haha


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

IMO 36X40 might be small. My shop is 30x40 and it fills up in a hurry.
If you're planning to keep some farm/snow clearing equipment in there, fun stuff, overflow storage etc. it won't leave much room to work. 40x60 would be ideal IMO. But, I get it, size proportionate to house, cost, etc.
The other idea is a carport on one or both sides of the shop. Then you can store some of the equipment outside, but under cover. That is the plan for my shop 10X40 carport down one side. Then I can put the boat and camper out there. Will free up work space and space for a lift inside.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> No.
> 
> One attached. One Detached. Both. I got space.
> 
> ...


In that case, you should have enough room. Both garages are pretty big (versus standard offerings), but it depends on how many vehicles you have, what equipment you want to have, and if the workshop will only be used for work. It sounds like you have enough room for a work shed off the garage if you need storage for other non-car-related stuff.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> IMO 36X40 might be small. My shop is 30x40 and it fills up in a hurry.
> If you're planning to keep some farm/snow clearing equipment in there, fun stuff, overflow storage etc. it won't leave much room to work. 40x60 would be ideal IMO. But, I get it, size proportionate to house, cost, etc.
> The other idea is a carport on one or both sides of the shop. Then you can store some of the equipment outside, but under cover. That is the plan for my shop 10X40 carport down one side. Then I can put the boat and camper out there. Will free up work space and space for a lift inside.


This is the probable answer. I need space to store wood as well so a carport on two sides is most probable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine also has an upstairs storage area down one side - 10x40.
Has about 6' of headroom and shelves floor to ceiling. That's where all the household, holiday, etc stuff gets stored.
It's nice to not have to store any excess in the house closets.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

PoorHouse said:


> Mine also has an upstairs storage area down one side - 10x40.
> Has about 6' of headroom and shelves floor to ceiling. That's where all the household, holiday, etc stuff gets stored.
> It's nice to not have to store any excess in the house closets.


All of our house hold stuff is stored above our attached garage. Agreed that it's nice to keep that stuff out of the basement and closets.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Mine also has an upstairs storage area down one side - 10x40.
> Has about 6' of headroom and shelves floor to ceiling. That's where all the household, holiday, etc stuff gets stored.
> It's nice to not have to store any excess in the house closets.


Depending upon how this next house rendition comes through, we may have above-garage access that is going to be built out to be finished in the future and that would work as "storage" for now... 

Although I'm fairly certain having a 2,000 sq ft walkout basement will provide plenty of storage options.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Depending upon how this next house rendition comes through, we may have above-garage access that is going to be built out to be finished in the future and that would work as "storage" for now...
> 
> Although I'm fairly certain having a 2,000 sq ft walkout basement will provide plenty of storage options.


What about plumbing? Having a sink and bathroom would be nice, not to mention a parts washer. Now that I've remodeled my place, I bought booties so I don't accidently get various automotive fluids on the hardwood when I have to come in for a pee & a poo.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> What about plumbing? Having a sink and bathroom would be nice, not to mention a parts washer. Now that I've remodeled my place, I bought booties so I don't accidently get various automotive fluids on the hardwood when I have to come in for a pee & a poo.


I pee and poo outside. so no need  . but if i'm doing serious work on a car or toy or something that's in the shop and that will have all that stuff.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Plumbing around the garage calls for easy-to-clean surfaces that can be operated without fingertips, so my attached 1/2 bath has faucets like this:










I also used a handle instead of a doorknob on the garage side so that I could open the door with the back of my hand. I've never gotten it greasy.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

It's not a man-cave yet but I had my mud and gravel driveway replaced with concrete this summer:









And then had a 24x24 garage put up:









Since I have no intention of living in my dumpy 1952 kit house forever, I was only willing to shell out for a bog-standard 2.5 car. 8' ceilings, standard 16' door with a service door next to it, 2x4 framing, etc. 50 amp service with a panel for power. 

Goals for this summer are to wire it properly (I had the sparky do just the bare minimum of receptacles and lights to pass inspection), and insulate. If I'm really ambitious maybe sheet the ceiling and get the mini-split heat pump installed.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1: Is 28'(w)x26'(d) large enough for a 2 car garage that will mostly see trucks in it?


That’s plenty big for 2 trucks. Mine is 24+x32+ (Inside wall to wall) and I have no problems fitting my lwb navigator or ccsb super duty in any of the bays and still have room to move around, even with full cabinets/workbenches on the back wall.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

rs4-380 said:


> That’s plenty big for 2 trucks. Mine is 24+x32+ (Inside wall to wall) and I have no problems fitting my lwb navigator or ccsb super duty in any of the bays and still have room to move around, even with full cabinets/workbenches on the back wall.
> View attachment 141596


Seeing this post really makes me miss your thread.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Just Another Sweater said:


> One thing I'd recommend for a new build is taller than standard garage doors. The 7' standard garage doors are too short for the trend of at least one SUV in most families. 9 or 10 foot doors would help future proof the significant investment of a new build.


What stock suv is over 7 feet tall??

Edit: maybe it’s more of a problem with non high lift doors because clearance isn’t actually 7ft with the door open?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> Seeing this post really makes me miss your thread.


It’s still there….


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Just got the NewAge cabinets installed yesterday. Waiting for Borroughs to send me the correct item on a workbench (you can see the bottom of the top in the first photo) I bought from them. The workbench will go on the side under the hanging wall cabinets.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

rs4-380 said:


> It’s still there….


*wipes hands*


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just got the NewAge cabinets installed yesterday. Waiting for Borroughs to send me the correct item on a workbench (you can see the bottom of the top in the first photo) I bought from them. The workbench will go on the side under the hanging wall cabinets.


That’s looking SWEEET!


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

6cylVWguy said:


> Just got the NewAge cabinets installed yesterday. Waiting for Borroughs to send me the correct item on a workbench (you can see the bottom of the top in the first photo) I bought from them. The workbench will go on the side under the hanging wall cabinets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Your garage is turning out to be a really great looking space, I could imagine spending plenty of time in there admiring your 997 while drinking a few cold beers.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

rs4-380 said:


> That’s plenty big for 2 trucks. Mine is 24+x32+ (Inside wall to wall) and I have no problems fitting my lwb navigator or ccsb super duty in any of the bays and still have room to move around, even with full cabinets/workbenches on the back wall.


‘we need more pictures of this shop, looks to have a great amount of rustic and utility.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

And I've got the internet in the garage. Posting this from the hay loft above the garage.

I was able to get these tp-link ethernet extender running. Not that hard.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Got my Mr Cool mini-split (and dry erase board) installed this weekend...finally after many years, I have a climate controlled workspace!

Mini split by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> Got my Mr Cool mini-split (and dry erase board) installed this weekend...finally after many years, I have a climate controlled workspace!
> 
> Mini split by fouckhest, on Flickr


Super jealous...I have heat but no AC and it sucks and I want one of these...self install?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Super jealous...I have heat but no AC and it sucks and I want one of these...self install?


Yup, actually did it all by myself as well, not too bad to be honest, I'd highly recommend this brand.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

fouckhest said:


> Got my Mr Cool mini-split (and dry erase board) installed this weekend...finally after many years, I have a climate controlled workspace!
> 
> Mini split by fouckhest, on Flickr


Climate control really makes all the difference!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

newusername said:


> Your garage is turning out to be a really great looking space, I could imagine spending plenty of time in there admiring your 997 while drinking a few cold beers.





Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That’s looking SWEEET!


That's high praise coming from you guys, given your current garage/storage setups! 👍


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just FYI for anyone interested, Home Depot's special buy of the day today is all garage shiz:






Special Buy Of The Day: Find The Deal Of The Day at The Home Depot


Find the deal of the day and save on select appliances, décor, and home improvement items with Home Depot’s Special Buy Of The Day.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is a mess. We just moved into this house October 31st, so I'm still working on my setup. It has outlets all along the walls - about every 5ft, along with air hose hook-ups.

I need more/better shelving and storage. And/or figure out a better way or place to store large tools that aren't used as often (like my walnut shells and blasting equipment for doing carbon cleaning on DI valves).


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Got Watkins Glen as a Christmas gift. Nurburgring was a Christmas gift from a couple of years ago.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Got Watkins Glen as a Christmas gift. Nurburgring was a Christmas gift from a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 143876


is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?

I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

RatBustard said:


> is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?
> 
> I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.


Yes it is a myQ and it is connected to wifi. I’ve had it for a few years so I can’t quite remember the process to get it to connect unfortunately. I think I remember it taking a few tries.


----------



## hossdub (Dec 13, 2010)

RatBustard said:


> is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?
> 
> I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.



I have a myQ, it took a couple wifi extenders (modem/router inside house, about 200' away)) and some swearing while going thru the set up/programming (at the main opener) but it works well now... used xpods from Comcast as they are my wifi provider... used some miscellaneous wifi extenders but that didn't do the trick.... hope you can mess with and get yours up and connected. Cheers.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr

Had a covid exposure over the holidays so I laid low and did a bit a work on the E30. Rebuilt fuel injectors, oil change, fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and new spark plugs, quick detail. Cars looking sharp and running great. Cleaned the garage a bit too.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

RatBustard said:


> is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?
> 
> I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.


I have a myQ thats about 4 years old. It worked, then when I changed routers i couldn't get it to work again, but mine was an app problem. I had to use an Iphone instead of an android and it worked.


----------



## BGTI1 (Sep 2, 2002)

RatBustard said:


> is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?
> 
> I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.


Most likely the wifi signal is too weak. I've had mine for a few years (and 3 different android phones) and it works great. See if you can add a booster to strengthen the signal.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

RatBustard said:


> is that myQ garage door opener? if so, do you have it connected to wifi and functional?
> 
> I can't get mine to connect for the life of me.


we had a MyQ opener installed mid pandemic and while it's worked well since installation, the app is absolute garbage. I have an iPhone and have had to delete and reinstall the app several times now. Currently I have sound notifications turned on and every time the door is opened or closed, it sends 2 notifications back to back. There have also been times where it can take 3-4 minutes for the app to notify me of door motion.

It's a handy feature, but the app could sure be better.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the myQ app and have had zero issues for almost 2 years. And the last thing I need in my life is a notification blasting me to tell me my garage door is opening or closing, all that **** is turned off just like every single other notification for every single other app that isn't a phone call, a text message, an email, or a reminder.


----------



## Alas (May 8, 2016)

B3passatBMX said:


> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> 
> Had a covid exposure over the holidays so I laid low and did a bit a work on the E30. Rebuilt fuel injectors, oil change, fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and new spark plugs, quick detail. Cars looking sharp and running great. Cleaned the garage a bit too.


Nice! And a clean swap. I can’t seem to find the time to work on my e30 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

B3passatBMX said:


> Had a covid exposure over the holidays so I laid low and did a bit a work on the E30. Rebuilt fuel injectors, oil change, fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and new spark plugs, quick detail. Cars looking sharp and running great. Cleaned the garage a bit too.


Your car is stunning. It would make any garage look good!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Alas said:


> Nice! And a clean swap. I can’t seem to find the time to work on my e30


Agreed, that swap looks great!

As for time: I'm not sure where you are in life, but between family (especially very young kids) work, and home-ownership, it's easy for months to pass by without making time to turn wrenches.

I'm also not sure where your E30 is, but I learned that when time is tight and the car is a "project" of sorts, focusing soley on making it start, run, drive, and stop is paramount. Even a rough around the edges project car is a lot more enjoyable when you can use it between working on it.

I'll spare my story, but would say that I found it was valuable to approach any task you want to accomplish with a clear goal of where you are going to focus and what you want to get done, and also what you are NOT willing to dive into at that moment. Having a clean workspace, and taking little chunks of time beforehand to prep all your tools makes a project go smoothly.


----------



## Alas (May 8, 2016)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Agreed, that swap looks great!
> 
> As for time: I'm not sure where you are in life, but between family (especially very young kids) work, and home-ownership, it's easy for months to pass by without making time to turn wrenches.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. I’ve got a ton on the white board to check off before getting the cylinder head back on- but the motivation is slim when I can’t even fire her up between things. I’m moving it to the top of the prio list. 

Regarding family, first one is on the way. Literally any day now!
Garage has temporarily been taken over by baby things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Alas said:


> Regarding family, first one is on the way. Literally any day now!


Congratulations!! 

Finally started seeing progress on my garage build today, dirt getting pushed around. Here's hoping for steady progress from here on, feels like it has taken an eternity for anything to get started (permits took months, then COVID took the guy who was excavating out for a few weeks). It's nice to see something other than a spray painted rectangle in the yard.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Alas said:


> Nice! And a clean swap. I can’t seem to find the time to work on my e30


Thanks! I've had it 11, going on 12 years so finding motivation sometimes gets tough. This thing has gotten a TON of new parts this year. I keep having little issues pop up here and there. Lower radiator hose is seeping so I've got some silicone ones on the way now.



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Your car is stunning. It would make any garage look good!


Coming from you and knowing your taste and collection of cars I really appreciate that!



Jettaboy1884 said:


> Agreed, that swap looks great!


Appreciate it! It's relatively basic but I didn't want a nonstop project, just a mostly reliable fun little car. 
Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

B3passatBMX said:


> Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr
> 
> Had a covid exposure over the holidays so I laid low and did a bit a work on the E30. Rebuilt fuel injectors, oil change, fuel filter, cleaned the air filter and new spark plugs, quick detail. Cars looking sharp and running great. Cleaned the garage a bit too.


 I’ve always liked you car whenever I’ve seen it posted, its a keeper with how well you have it done up.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Dec 19, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> I have the myQ app and have had zero issues for almost 2 years. And the last thing I need in my life is a notification blasting me to tell me my garage door is opening or closing, all that **** is turned off just like every single other notification for every single other app that isn't a phone call, a text message, an email, or a reminder.


I have notifications turned off for MyQ as well, I just use the app to open and close if needed….like if my space cadet kids don’t shut it when they leave for school. I put up a nest cam in the garage that gives me all the info I need about what’s happening in the garage.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Had most of the excavation complete for the garage last week, unfortunately, the rain Saturday and now few inches of snow on the ground have stopped any further progress for a few days.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so jealous! What is the layout going to be like?


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> I am so jealous! What is the layout going to be like?


32 x 34 with a 16' apron out the front, putting in a chimney for a wood stove and will have attic space for storage. Since the back will only be about 4' above the ground, there will be an access door (fire escape if needed) to the attic there along with a small deck at the back where I can set up my telescope. While I think a lift would fit, I have no plans to put one in there, likely I'll just get something like a QuickJack for simple jobs.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

made use of my quickjack a few times over the holiday break - did the Brakes on my parents Explorer and detailed the new M235i.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Jasonloaf said:


> I Prevail’s drummer has a good YouTube channel and he’s a talented dude. I don’t really know their music but it’s cool to see them doing well. Nice digs!


If you get a chance, check them out. Good dudes, great music. 



6cylVWguy said:


> What fun is that? Given what you've done with your current garage, I think your next one should be 3 times the size to really maximize your knack for putting together a garage.


Very good point, LOL. I always admire a nice simple garage though when mine looks like a 1990s Pizza Hut or Applebee’s. 



















So the new daily fits in the garage and it’s awesome; always clean, no warm up in the morning, etc but it sucks not having the open space. Gotta move a car out to work on anything. 

On top of that, the wife got a taste of what it’s like to have a warm car as a result of it being in the garage LOL. 

Next house will definitely have to have property with room for a lot more garage space.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

naiku said:


> While I think a lift would fit, I have no plans to put one in there, likely I'll just get something like a QuickJack for simple jobs.


Food for thought: a Quick Jack isn't universal. I've had great success using it on a few cars but right now I can't use it on the Jaaag because the lifting points are too far apart. Even with the extensions, your max reach is 66" which isn't enough for everything.

A lift would prevent that issue.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Food for thought: a Quick Jack isn't universal. I've had great success using it on a few cars but right now I can't use it on the Jaaag because the lifting points are too far apart. Even with the extensions, your max reach is 66" which isn't enough for everything.
> 
> A lift would prevent that issue.


A 7000SLX or whatever they call it would probably work on the Jag.

I'm so pissed at myself for not buying one of the 5000SLXs 2 years ago when they could be had for under a grand (or sometimes even way lower) at Costco. The best I could find this holiday season was $1,300 at Home Depot, but now it's back up to $1600 or so.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

kiznarsh said:


> Food for thought: a Quick Jack isn't universal. I've had great success using it on a few cars but right now I can't use it on the Jaaag because the lifting points are too far apart. Even with the extensions, your max reach is 66" which isn't enough for everything.
> 
> A lift would prevent that issue.


The SLX7000 with the frame extension kit (what I bought) would work fantastic as it allows for up to 66” of spread and when not using the extension it works on smaller cars like cayman and such, for the Jag I’m sure you could bring those extensions to a fab/machine shop and have another few inches added, I doubt it would be a safety issue as the jag doesn’t weight the full 7000lbs that those extensions are rated for, it would be Very versatile.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> A 7000SLX or whatever they call it would probably work on the Jag.
> 
> I'm so pissed at myself for not buying one of the 5000SLXs 2 years ago when they could be had for under a grand (or sometimes even way lower) at Costco. The best I could find this holiday season was $1,300 at Home Depot, but now it's back up to $1600 or so.


You aren't the only one. A friend was able to pick up a lightly used one for like $700 off of FB marketplace recently.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Not a huge update, had the footings excavated today, inspection tomorrow and then to try and get some concrete. Of course, now I have had these excavated it's a guarantee that the incoming snowstorm will be as bad as it possibly can and I'll end up with snow filled, then mud, footings.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Did not have time to paint the walls yet, we are getting drenched here at the moment.


PM sent


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

I could use some help or ideas from you guys on how to better organize my workshop area.

It's a 15x15 (rough estimate) room off of my 2-car garage that has my work bench in it (which is also an area needing improvement, but we're getting to that) that up until 6 months ago, had a bunch of shelving in it, which I tore down because it was rotting due to water leaks (it's a concrete structure/addition which is not 100% sealed) and because they were only like 10" deep. Below is a pic of what the setup used to be like:










I tore down the shelves, fixed most of the water leaks, and sealed the walls with the same white masonry paint that I did my main shop in back in 2020. I also added a TV (which used to sit above my workbench) w/ wall mount above my toolbox, and ran an HDMI splitter to mirror the TV in the main shop.

I've been consolidating bins and organizing things in totes in order to store away my less oft-used tools, car parts, etc. to tidy things up. So, my first inclination was to build deeper shelves in the workshop that could accommodate totes. I found some shelving ideas on the interwebs, and got to work building them out of 2x4s and OSB. FYI - this is what $250 in wood gets you nowadays:


















































I'm pretty proud of how they turned out. Once I started populating them, I ran into a spacial/conceptual issue on how to implement the various bins of hardware (located on the right shelves in the white/green bins) that I'd used in my previous setup. I have the small parts drawers (located under the fuse panel) which I've finally got some space for because they were on my workbench for years and were the bane of my existance. But I'd like to have some sort of hardware organization strategy - maybe using the bins I have - and I haven't been able to figure it out yet. 

FWIW - the green/white bins are stacked 2 deep on the shelves. The shelves are now 18" deep. I have various cleaners, fluids, filters, etc. that I'm sorting through that I'd also like to find homes for on the shelves.

There are also obviously some unused totes as well, and I'm currently going through my other shelving units in the main shop to consolidate bins and figure out which bins go where.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Had a semi-productive/big weekend....couple things happened.

1.) The buyer/middle man came to pickup my R32 that I parted out to fund finishing my garage. Not only got rid of the shell, but also cleared out some other parts that have been collecting dust for years.

2.) Since the blue car was gone, Sunday I spent some time putting up some garage art. Seemed like a fun little project that would allow me to feel a little sense of accomplishment. Also got the tool box rolled out into the new shop, which took entirely too long b/c it was nasty, so I had to clean out/off the top, then clean all the stainless and the drawer handles. 

All-in-all, Its feeling a bit more like a garage. I took today off, for a reason that feel through and decided to utilize the afternoon to get some more garage work/moving/organization done.

Photos from the weekend....
R32 being loaded up....
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Wall Art....two local roads that are arguably as good or better than the iconic ToD 
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

License plate wall
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Tool box all cleaned up
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> I could use some help or ideas from you guys on how to better organize my workshop area.
> 
> It's a 15x15 (rough estimate) room off of my 2-car garage that has my work bench in it (which is also an area needing improvement, but we're getting to that) that up until 6 months ago, had a bunch of shelving in it, which I tore down because it was rotting due to water leaks (it's a concrete structure/addition which is not 100% sealed) and because they were only like 10" deep. Below is a pic of what the setup used to be like:
> 
> ...


My wife and I have spent entirely too much time trying to organize our house and garage the past year or so. The biggest issue with bins and shelves like you have is that they're deep so things tend to get lost or go unused because it's a PITA to get to. We've resorted to really reducing our stuff but also organizing in a way that makes these easy to get to. 

For your hardware, instead of storing them on a shelf, could you get smaller bins but more of them and mount them to the wall? The same with the chemical bottles. Long, narrow storage would make all of that little stuff more accessible but also eliminate the need for big shelving units.

Stuff like this:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My wife and I have spent entirely too much time trying to organize our house and garage the past year or so. The biggest issue with bins and shelves like you have is that they're deep so things tend to get lost or go unused because it's a PITA to get to. We've resorted to really reducing our stuff but also organizing in a way that makes these easy to get to.
> 
> For your hardware, instead of storing them on a shelf, could you get smaller bins but more of them and mount them to the wall? The same with the chemical bottles. Long, narrow storage would make all of that little stuff more accessible but also eliminate the need for big shelving units.


Nailed it, that's the goal - 1) reduce the stuff I don't use, and 2) organize it in an accessible way.

I was talking it over with my wife the other day and she came up with an idea that was brilliant, because I have a lot of odd-size cuts of OSB left over from making the shelves I posted above. The idea was to make several shallower shelves to the right of my work bench, since it's currently unused space. I have plenty of anchors, OSB, and some 2x4 cuts left that I could probably make it work.

It will also tie into the project of making the space in front of my workbench neater, since it's pegboard that also needs an organizational overhaul.

I never took the time to properly organize the shop when I moved in. I think within a month I'd already started my M3 re-shell project, and have undertaken several large mechanical overhauls since then - so it's no wonder my shop is constantly in disarray.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I love being organized, though my garage is a crap-show at the moment. I've had a small side hobby of buying/selling Lego pieces, which demands small parts organization.

My go-to for small parts storage trays are the Harbor Freight trays with removable bins so I can mix/match to the purpose. 

This thread has some seriously good examples of how to maximize them (get a few pages in to see people posting their versions):
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/threads/cabinet-for-small-parts-storage-cases.289281/

For good ideas in general I recommend working your way backwards through this thread:
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/threads/whats-on-your-walls-neat-storage-ideas.39367/page-52


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Garage is a disaster 










But the man cave looks good











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zman86 said:


> But the man cave looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks more like a she shed


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> that looks more like a she shed


My wife hates it so much she won’t go in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Zman86 said:


> Man_cave.jpg


Agrred with above. You sure that isn't a she shed? Where's the big screen, videogame systems, and racecar posters???


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> Agrred with above. You sure that isn't a she shed? Where's the big screen, videogame systems, and racecar posters???


I’ll admit that I’m lame, I don’t watch much TV or play video games. I do however enjoy mid century/70’s decor, and it also doubles as my music/smoking room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zman86 said:


> I’ll admit that I’m lame, I don’t watch much TV or play video games. I do however enjoy mid century/70’s decor, and it also doubles as my music/smoking room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well jesus christ at least get a live nudes neon sign in there


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe a Tig Old Bitties sign?


----------



## DUBitDOWN (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got a slopped lot and am planning to build as big of a garage as the village in which I live will allow (everyone, pray for me). I'd like to somehow combine these two concepts, flip the awning and deck to the back (which will be facing my house) and have the deck be at ground level (the back of the lower-level garage built into the hill). Meeting with an architect friend of mine on Wednesday to get an idea of what's possible.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^You should just copy that exactly cuz it would be epic


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

That is great looking, fantastic concept!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Assuming you are free to build whatever you want, please build that so we can all be raging with jealousy!


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Assuming you are free to build whatever you want, please build that so we can all come over and hang out with you in it!


Fixed.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Finally got around to building a work bench. Gonna be nice to not have to use saw horses and a piece of plywood as a bench now. (Don't worry, the lawnmower was moved for access to the breaker panel).


----------



## DUBitDOWN (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's the final draft sketch








. Appointment with the Village Administrator and Zoning Inspector next Wednesday. 🤞


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DUBitDOWN said:


> Here's the final draft sketch
> View attachment 154479
> 
> . Appointment with the Village Administrator and Zoning Inspector next Wednesday.


Good luck! Exciting!!


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> that looks more like a she shed


I got excited (and confused); at first glance I thought the shelving was a pair of Klipsch Cornwalls next to each other (hence the confusion) until I actually looked.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

DUBitDOWN said:


> Here's the final draft sketch
> . Appointment with the Village Administrator and Zoning Inspector next Wednesday. 🤞


what does the lot look like, any elevation change from the house to the proposed garage?


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

The garage got a ton of use in the last 4 days between the 911 detailing, the 2 series rear diffuser and the John deere tractor with snowblower issues.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

View from my new garage, which is limited to 23x19 due to permitting, but I did get the ceiling vaulted at least. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

You're house looks pretty awesome.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Been getting a little organizing done in the garage....also built a TV stand for the basement this past weekend

Garage organization....need to build dollies for the bandsaw and belt sander....

Workbench / Lift side of the garage....Press will eventually be moved, need to figure out where it needs to live...
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Metal working corner
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

TV stand for basement/dogworld...and my dads old mini-bike that I really need to put some effort into 
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I love it! You'd better get that trim strip on the top of the wainscot, though. If you don't do it now you likely won't do it at all. If you're like me you'll then drop an important piece of hardware (like carburetor linkage) behind it!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I love it! You'd better get that trim strip on the top of the wainscot, though. If you don't do it now you likely won't do it at all. If you're like me you'll then drop an important piece of hardware (like carburetor linkage) behind it!


LOL - it is very high on my list of upcoming projects, I've been putting it off b/c it means I need to either get my air compressor plumbed up or borrow a pancake compressor from someone...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Good!  

I love seeing space for metalworking. Oh, to have that kind of room! And a press, chop saw, sander... Hell, I will not be truly satisfied until I have an English Wheel!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> You're house looks pretty awesome.


Thanks! Once the second garage is finished I’ll make a dark 8’ high privacy fence between the two. Nice little courtyard to let the animals hang out in! It’ll also help with noise control for tools, music, and swearing.


----------



## DUBitDOWN (Jun 4, 2009)

newusername said:


> what does the lot look like, any elevation change from the house to the proposed garage?


Yes, there's actually a near-perfect 10' elevation change downhill from about where the garage would start, allowing us to dig the first level in and having the "deck" on the second-floor almost even with ground-level.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


Is the center metal or wood on that shelf? How is it attached to the pipe? Haven't seen one done like that.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

todras said:


> Is the center metal or wood on that shelf? How is it attached to the pipe? Haven't seen one done like that.


The center is wood, 3/4" ply wood attached with some metal tabs that I welded on to the pipe. I wanted it to be as close to flush as I could get it, its not perfect, but close enough for gov't work!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Lift posts stood up, now its time to scuff and paint them 

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see it all in paint.

Looks Good!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Added a wall-mounted vacuum recently.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^Does that take quarters too or just dollar coins?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

"Spaceball 1 is now Mega-Maid. Commence Operation Vacu-suck."


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

DUBitDOWN said:


> I've got a slopped lot and am planning to build as big of a garage as the village in which I live will allow (everyone, pray for me). I'd like to somehow combine these two concepts, flip the awning and deck to the back (which will be facing my house) and have the deck be at ground level (the back of the lower-level garage built into the hill). Meeting with an architect friend of mine on Wednesday to get an idea of what's possible.
> View attachment 152846
> 
> View attachment 152845


Holy hell that is a dream come true. For the love of Jeebus please provides exhaustive updates on this. Would this be called a carriage house?

I wish i lived hear a popular track. Used to see some townhomes alongside them and hell, that would be a great place to live and enjoy (freshly divorced, so to hell with normal suburban developments).


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> "Spaceball 1 is now Mega-Maid. Commence Operation Vacu-suck."


She's gone from suck to blow!

My second favorite suck quote:

'I didn't think it was possible, but this both sucks and blows.'- Bart Simpson.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Lawrider said:


> She's gone from suck to blow!
> 
> My second favorite suck quote:
> 
> 'I didn't think it was possible, but this both sucks and blows.'- Bart Simpson.


 

I just hope I haven't derailed the thread too much. The label on that vacuum steered me right to it, though!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> ^^Does that take quarters too or just dollar coins?


Nah, I upgraded to include the CC reader! Makes using my own equipment so much easier! And boy, does it suck!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Lawrider said:


> My second favorite suck quote:
> 
> 'I didn't think it was possible, but this both sucks and blows.'- Bart Simpson.


Old Simpsons quotes are so great. One of my favorites is "I'm so hungry, I could eat at Arby's"


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any 2' x 8' garage shelves that they love? 2' x 6' would work as well. Ideally I'm looking for some that mount to the wall and the ceiling versus having any sort of bracing underneath.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Made my own. 2x2 screwed to the ceiling rafters. Found the idea on Pinterest.

Pic from the interwebs - same idea:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Does anyone have any 2' x 8' garage shelves that they love? 2' x 6' would work as well. Ideally I'm looking for some that mount to the wall and the ceiling versus having any sort of bracing underneath.


I posted a few pages back about the garage shelves I built out of OSB and 2x4's. I similarly found the idea online, on a page that had a number of garage storage shelving ideas (Google it, maybe you might find the same page?).

Since my structure is all concrete, I used 2x4's lagged into the concrete using tapcon screws. Then I built 3/4 of the 2x4 "frame" around a 24"-deep OSB shelf (with the lagged 2x4 serving as the rear of the frame) and secured all 4 corners with L brackets. As you can see, the edge away from the wall is also supported by vertical 2x4's.

Lumber prices being what they are, it was about $250 in materials, but I do have a bunch of leftover cuts of OSB, and I plan to make some smaller shelves over by my work bench to move the green/white bins containing my hardware over, since they don't have a happy home on those shelves above - they take up too much frontal space and don't utilize the space behind.


----------



## TgiRicky (Nov 13, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Does anyone have any 2' x 8' garage shelves that they love? 2' x 6' would work as well. Ideally I'm looking for some that mount to the wall and the ceiling versus having any sort of bracing underneath.


I created my own using 2/4's and plywood. Photo's back on page 148 of this thread.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> I posted a few pages back about the garage shelves I built out of OSB and 2x4's. I similarly found the idea online, on a page that had a number of garage storage shelving ideas (Google it, maybe you might find the same page?).
> 
> Since my structure is all concrete, I used 2x4's lagged into the concrete using tapcon screws. Then I built 3/4 of the 2x4 "frame" around a 24"-deep OSB shelf (with the lagged 2x4 serving as the rear of the frame) and secured all 4 corners with L brackets. As you can see, the edge away from the wall is also supported by vertical 2x4's.
> 
> Lumber prices being what they are, it was about $250 in materials, but I do have a bunch of leftover cuts of OSB, and I plan to make some smaller shelves over by my work bench to move the green/white bins containing my hardware over, since they don't have a happy home on those shelves above - they take up too much frontal space and don't utilize the space behind.


I have some homemade shelves that are similar. I mounted mine to the wall with 2x4's supporting them underneath at 45 degree angles. They aren't high enough on the wall. I also put them on the side wall and will be planning on changing that up by storing stuff on the front wall. We only have 1 car at the moment so I'd like to take that opportunity to clean the walls off, paint them, and then put up some new shelving. 

Our garage floor isn't level, I hate leaving stuff on the floor, and don't want things mounted in such a way that the cars can be hit easily. However, I have tall ceilings so that gives me a ton of space to store totes and our roof box. 

I think I'm going to go with the New Age racks after doing some snooping around this morning.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TgiRicky said:


> I created my own using 2/4's and plywood. Photo's back on page 148 of this thread.


I posted a picture of mine on that page as well. I never did anything back then but the new car situation is forcing changes.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

We bought some 4'x8' racks from Costco that we're pretty happy with. They have a 2'x8' set for sale, too. 




gmeover said:


> Trying to reclaim some floor space in my garage. Our ceilings are about 12', so I figured above the garage door would be a good place to store less commonly used stuff. Got these 4'x8' racks from Costco. Took most of a day to get them installed, but wasn't too difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Built a floating ceiling grid. Dimmable remote control (6) LED panels and (4) 240v radiant panels. Just need to drop some PVC tiles in the remainder of the grid. Huge improvement in comfort and lighting.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Does anyone have any 2' x 8' garage shelves that they love? 2' x 6' would work as well. Ideally I'm looking for some that mount to the wall and the ceiling versus having any sort of bracing underneath.


I built floating shelves for my daughter’s room. You can use a floating shelf bracket of any size. They have 4 inch or 6 inch deep, varying Rod diameters. Depends on the load you expect to put on them. 









Studlock DIY Bracket


Studlock 9ER Bracket- 9/10” Tall Backplate - 1/2” Solid Steel Rods- Supports 50 pounds per stud- 1 Boring Jig included with each order for drilling shelves straight- Hand made in the USA - Free shipping




www.ultrashelf.com


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

or newage


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

rich! said:


> or newage


This is where I landed. I plan on picking up 3 of them for now and see if that suits my needs. I'm still hoping to hop up into the garage attic and get some pictures first. I want to verify if that's a strong enough place to store some stuff or if I should just suck it up and hang some new shelves.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

finally got some organizing done on Friday while I was off for the day. was tired of shuffling around moving boxes looking for stuff. it's enough to allow my R32 and my wife's Tiguan to park inside. next step is the SketchUp plan below. we're redoing other rooms around the house in preparation for a small human, so garage isn't as of a priority as I like, but oh well.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Built a floating ceiling grid. Dimmable remote control (6) LED panels and (4) 240v radiant panels. Just need to drop some PVC tiles in the remainder of the grid. Huge improvement in comfort and lighting.
> 
> View attachment 177324


Good stuff.

I need to do some evaluating and then make some serious lighting and storage changes to both of my garages.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

redwe-in-wi said:


> Built a floating ceiling grid. Dimmable remote control (6) LED panels and (4) 240v radiant panels. Just need to drop some PVC tiles in the remainder of the grid. Huge improvement in comfort and lighting.


Where did you get the LED panels? If my garage ever gets built (snowing today, so that's yet another delay) those might be ideal for lighting in there. I had considered just some LED strip lights, but those look like they would be far nicer.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

naiku said:


> Where did you get the LED panels? If my garage ever gets built (snowing today, so that's yet another delay) those might be ideal for lighting in there. I had considered just some LED strip lights, but those look like they would be far nicer.


I work for an electrical contractor and purchased from a distributor. These are adjustable lumen output and CCT (LED color/temp). 

Lithonia LED Panels | Commercial Indoor Lighting


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Great score!!!


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

redwe-in-wi said:


> I work for an electrical contractor and purchased from a distributor. These are adjustable lumen output and CCT (LED color/temp).
> 
> Lithonia LED Panels | Commercial Indoor Lighting


I was going to suggest those exact panels, but for anyone wanting to surface mount, the CPANL series are less than 1.25" thick and surface mount very well. We sell a ton of them for residential use as they are nice and shallow.


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

The latest iteration of my garage. As always, not enough room!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dobes said:


> As always, not enough room!


LoL No one has a big enough garage.

Nice cars btw, both of them!


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Supplemental Simpsons suck-related quote (off the top of my head)

1. Bart "this sucks"
2. Marge "Bart! Where did you learn that kind of language!"
3. Homer on the phone "I don't want to say they sucked, but they were the suckiest bunch of sucks that ever sucked."


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Dobes said:


> The latest iteration of my garage. As always, not enough room!
> 
> 
> View attachment 177916


Is that a Direct Lift Pro park 8? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

audicoupej said:


> Is that a Direct Lift Pro park 8?


It's an Atlas 8000 iirc. I had to reframe the garage ceiling a bit but I can stuff two cars in a single bay now. P.S. Porsche was sold to buy the Alfa!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Dobes said:


> It's an Atlas 8000 iirc. I had to reframe the garage ceiling a bit but I can stuff two cars in a single bay now. P.S. Porsche was sold to buy the Alfa!


As soon as I stood up my 2 post, I wished I had enough room to add a 4 post....they are both very different tools, but both serve such a great purpose in their own regard.

_Edit_
Just realized I never posted a finished photo of the lift functional....here is one with the new to me Cayman on the lift and the 337 car next to it....and one from our "garage warming party" where I had the cars stacked....makes for nice entertaining space actually...

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

You may also notice my hotwheels collection....was a great topic of conversation at said garage warming party, its amazing how many people will sit and talk about them, from 3yr olds to 73yr olds, lol
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## audicoupej (Nov 5, 2004)

Dobes said:


> It's an Atlas 8000 iirc. I had to reframe the garage ceiling a bit but I can stuff two cars in a single bay now. P.S. Porsche was sold to buy the Alfa!
> 
> View attachment 178350


Looks just like my recent 4 post lift addition. Still need to finish cleaning out the garage. I have an Atlas 2 post 9000lb in my detached garage. I have had it 10 years. 

I decided I needed a 4 post as well. This was installed over the weekend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stevo12 said:


> I plan to make some smaller shelves over by my work bench to move the green/white bins containing my hardware over, since they don't have a happy home on those shelves above - they take up too much frontal space and don't utilize the space behind.


Finally got around to making those smaller shelves last weekend. I ended up getting 4 additional 2x4's (unit price went from $6 to $7.50 in the meantime) but I didn't have to use any additional OSB. Thankful for that, because IIRC they were about $27 for a 4x8 sheet this winter and are now $41 a sheet.

Once I was done with them (and hating how crooked they came out relative to each other) I took a bunch of old license plates that I have, and separated out the ones that had some meaning to me, as opposed to the randos that I have in my collection. Ended up putting them down the side of the shelves just as decoration and to make some shelf ends.

I might revise the execution to put some furring strips down and mount the plates on there, but for now they'll do.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Lawrider said:


> Supplemental Simpsons suck-related quote (off the top of my head)
> 
> 1. Bart "this sucks"
> 2. Marge "Bart! Where did you learn that kind of language!"
> 3. Homer on the phone "I don't want to say they sucked, but they were the suckiest bunch of sucks that ever sucked."


Gotta go my damn wiener kids are listening.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Haven't had a lot of garage time lately....but have rearranged cars a couple times trying to best utilize my space....

This is my new normal "everyday" so the cars that run can easily get in/out of the garage

Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr

A couple weeks ago we had some friends over to do a little food drive for a local charity....it was chilly, so it gave me an opportunity to see if I could get the cayman tucked way up in the garage for more room for people to mingle!

Worked out pretty well!
Untitled by fouckhest, on Flickr


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

fouckhest said:


> Haven't had a lot of garage time lately....but have rearranged cars a couple times trying to best utilize my space....
> 
> This is my new normal "everyday" so the cars that run can easily get in/out of the garage
> 
> ...


You shop setup turned out really nice, i'm envious.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> Haven't had a lot of garage time lately....but have rearranged cars a couple times trying to best utilize my space....
> 
> This is my new normal "everyday" so the cars that run can easily get in/out of the garage
> 
> ...


Just because I like to sort things, can the two silver cars sit nose to tail under the lift?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

newusername said:


> You shop setup turned out really nice, i'm envious.


Thank you, appreciate that, given the space constraints I had to work around I'm happy with it.



bnkrpt311 said:


> Just because I like to sort things, can the two silver cars sit nose to tail under the lift?


Hmmmm.....I cant say with 100% certainty, but it would be close, but it would limit access to my tool box. If the work bench wasnt up there it should for sure.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> Thank you, appreciate that, given the space constraints I had to work around I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....I cant say with 100% certainty, but it would be close, but it would limit access to my tool box. If the work bench wasnt up there it should for sure.


I was just thinking about people mingling and rubbing up against the front of the Porsche as they walk by so I was looking for alternatives lol.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I was just thinking about people mingling and rubbing up against the front of the Porsche as they walk by so I was looking for alternatives lol.



Ah, gotcha, its got PPF, already has some battle scars and its my mtn drive car, so it gets abused lol

good looking out though!


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

maybe it’ll be done by the end of the year!


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

crashmtb said:


> maybe it’ll be done by the end of the year!
> View attachment 240881
> 
> View attachment 240880


Really cool looking garage, love the design. What’s the dimensions of it?


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Jealous of some of the lifts! Pretty certain I have room for one, but to be honest, not sure I would use it enough to justify the cost / space. I may end up just picking up a QuickJack at some point instead. I am still trying to figure out where I want everything, got a TV up a couple weeks ago as well as put a sofa in there. 

Got a ceiling installed in mine last week, did it myself, it sucked. Made a huge difference in the lighting and being able to keep heat in there though from the wood stove. Next is to get some insulation blown in, then just making the whole thing look a little nicer from the outside.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

newusername said:


> Really cool looking garage, love the design. What’s the dimensions of it?


Agree! Love the windows up top, should allow for some great natural light


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Anyone have good recommendations on wheel/tire storage setups?

I am seriously space-constained and trying to come up with ideas for storing my winter/summer tire sets for the Miata.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

newusername said:


> Really cool looking garage, love the design. What’s the dimensions of it?





fouckhest said:


> Agree! Love the windows up top, should allow for some great natural light


 X3! Show us more pictures of the build!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Maximum_Download said:


> Anyone have good recommendations on wheel/tire storage setups?
> 
> I am seriously space-constained and trying to come up with ideas for storing my winter/summer tire sets for the Miata.


How high up can you go? 

If you have high ceilings then I'd get a tire storage shelf/rack and mount it above head level. If you don't then I'd probably go with a corner shelf that was beefy enough to hold a stack of tires plus had a shelf or two above it. I'd probably put two tires on the bottom, then a shelf to hold general supplies, then a beefy shelf to hold the other two, then the shelf or two on top of that.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Maximum_Download said:


> Anyone have good recommendations on wheel/tire storage setups?
> 
> I am seriously space-constained and trying to come up with ideas for storing my winter/summer tire sets for the Miata.


Tire Rack Storage Rack. it's beefy and good quality.



https://www.tirerack.com/accessories/tire-rack-tire-storage-rack


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

crashmtb said:


> maybe it’ll be done by the end of the year!


love the shape - I've mocked up a similar garage in SketchUp for our house, but it would be a lofted office. what's the overall size?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RatBustard said:


> Tire Rack Storage Rack. it's beefy and good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/accessories/tire-rack-tire-storage-rack


To me it looks like you could knock your block off on that thing. I'd want it higher, even though it'd be a pain in the ass to put tires up that high.

Another potential solution is to have that rack under a deep counter if that fits your space. You'd lose easy storage for smaller/lightweight things, but according to the garage size/layout that may or may not be a deal-breaker.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> To me it looks like you could knock your block off on that thing. I'd want it higher, even though it'd be a pain in the ass to put tires up that high.


I'm a short-ass at 5'7" so it didn't bother me. we could park our 2021 Tiguan in the spot and fully open the rear hatch without issue, which isn't really saying much, compared to a real SUV. if you have the height or space, like next to a Miata, it's worth getting them off the floor to open up space.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

If you're height-constrained like my garage (old house with rooms above so only an 8ft ceiling), but have some wall space, something like this is cool (not my pic obviously, I'm 30 years too young and don't own any jorts):










In the end though, mine end up stacked in a corner underneath the electrical panel, because nothing else can fit there anyways without blocking the panel.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Maximum_Download said:


> Anyone have good recommendations on wheel/tire storage setups?
> 
> I am seriously space-constained and trying to come up with ideas for storing my winter/summer tire sets for the Miata.


I have one of these and you can buy 3 for the price of the one on Tire Rack's site lol






Schwaben Wall-Mounted Wheel & Tire Storage Rack PEL003638SCH01A PEL.003638SCH01A PEL 003638SCH01A | Pelican Parts


Schwaben Wall-Mounted Wheel &amp;amp; Tire Storage Rack $70.95. Call (310)626-8765. May Qualify For FREE SHIPPING. Parts# PEL 003638SCH01A PEL.003638SCH01A PEL003638SCH01A.



www.pelicanparts.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> I have one of these and you can buy 3 for the price of the one on Tire Rack's site lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chain looks a bit weak in their photo, but that's an easy fix. I like how it is simple and folds up when not in use.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> The chain looks a bit weak in their photo, but that's an easy fix. I like how it is simple and folds up when not in use.


Just add a zip tie to the chain, it’ll be fine.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> The chain looks a bit weak in their photo, but that's an easy fix. I like how it is simple and folds up when not in use.


Even the worst 1/8" welded chain will hold 400 pounds, and that looks like either 3/16", or possibly 1/4".


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> I have one of these and you can buy 3 for the price of the one on Tire Rack's site lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think you could buy the materials to make that for $70 lol


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

I am looking at this strongly....

Assuming I can actually find wall space with studs behind it....









Amazon.com: SafeRacks Tire Rack - Adjustable 31"-56" Wall Mounted Tire Holder with Telescopic Rods | Heavy Duty Steel 400 Pound Weight Capacity | Black : Automotive


Buy SafeRacks Tire Rack - Adjustable 31"-56" Wall Mounted Tire Holder with Telescopic Rods | Heavy Duty Steel 400 Pound Weight Capacity | Black: Spare Tire Carriers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> Even the worst 1/8" welded chain will hold 400 pounds, and that looks like either 3/16", or possibly 1/4".


Yeah, the chain looks like one of the more robust pieces on that actually.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

I’ve had wheels with tires mounted up on it for extended periods of time too, no real concerns and it’s solid haha


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I suppose I just like things to be overbuilt. It’s why I don’t like the way houses were built after the ‘70s.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

RatBustard said:


> love the shape - I've mocked up a similar garage in SketchUp for our house, but it would be a lofted office. what's the overall size?


25’ square, outside. 2x6 walls so it’s nominally 24’ wall to wall inside.

10’ wall on the tall side, 8’ on the lean-to.

OHD is 16’ x 8’-6“. I’ll probably regret not making it 18’ wide.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Agree! Love the windows up top, should allow for some great natural light


That’s the plan, and it should help keep it warm in winter(south facing)


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

aar0n. said:


> I’ve had wheels with tires mounted up on it for extended periods of time too, no real concerns and it’s solid haha


Thanks for that picture. The ones in the product photos are pretty lacking. That looks like 1/8" chain.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

crashmtb said:


> That’s the plan, and it should help keep it warm in winter(south facing)


Definitely!

If I can make one suggestion, do a roll-up door! Especially with those windows, it will make the space feel so much bigger. I am so happy I did one in my space


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Maximum_Download said:


> Anyone have good recommendations on wheel/tire storage setups?
> 
> I am seriously space-constained and trying to come up with ideas for storing my winter/summer tire sets for the Miata.


I made up some rolling trays from 2x4's, some scrap HDF panels I had around, and heavy duty casters. I stack 3 tires and then stand one up so all 3 fit under my mudroom which cuts into the garage space. You could make a box out of 2x4's with casters and screw a circular piece of plywood onto it. Stack all 4 on top and then roll them around.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

My idea of a cheap/easy/silly ceiling solution. I wasn't planning on insulating the roof, but after putting ****ar (p o p l a r) plywood panels on the walls, the ceiling just looked bad. So I insulated it, but didn't feel like spending even more on plywood. And I couldn't be bothered with drywall. Flowery duvet covers, that's the stuff.











crashmtb said:


> maybe it’ll be done by the end of the year!
> View attachment 240881
> 
> View attachment 240880


Love that! Self designed and built?


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Definitely!
> 
> If I can make one suggestion, do a roll-up door! Especially with those windows, it will make the space feel so much bigger. I am so happy I did one in my space


I considered a roll-up door, but in my climate i need all the insulation I can get. So 2” thick insulated door it is.

I expect it’ll be finished in January when it will be -30.




Archaeopteryx said:


> My idea of a cheap/easy/silly ceiling solution. I wasn't planning on insulating the roof, but after putting ****ar (p o p l a r) plywood panels on the walls, the ceiling just looked bad. So I insulated it, but didn't feel like spending even more on plywood. And I couldn't be bothered with drywall. Flowery duvet covers, that's the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Archaeopteryx said:


> Love that! Self designed and built?


My design, a builder I know is building it.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

Currently cleaning under the hood of the 911 and waiting on a BMC air filter


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, I thought 911s might be challenging to service but I never would have thought it was necessary to remove the bumper and tail lights to change an air filter.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

2 doors said:


> Wow, I thought 911s might be challenging to service but I never would have thought it was necessary to remove the bumper and tail lights to change an air filter.


Starting with the 991, Porsche made it increasingly more difficult for the regular person to have easy access to standard maintenance items. 997s and earlier are still fairly accessible for regular maintenance. But pulling bumpers and lights isn't terribly challenging either. It's a bit like a Lego set. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Century old barn turned into garage. Work in progress.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks like it has potential!
How big is it? What are your plans?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Looks like it has potential!
> How big is it? What are your plans?


20'x50' plus a 20'x50' hay loft in the rafters.

Almost done with the insulation/drywall. Then I plan to have a new heated slab. First I need to have the Stingray and both Sciroccos road worthy.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

2 doors said:


> Wow, I thought 911s might be challenging to service but I never would have thought it was necessary to remove the bumper and tail lights to change an air filter.


It’s about 20 minutes of work getting that that point, it’s pretty easy considering how tightly packaged everything is in there.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

newusername said:


> It’s about 20 minutes of work getting that that point, it’s pretty easy considering how tightly packaged everything is in there.





6cylVWguy said:


> Starting with the 991, Porsche made it increasingly more difficult for the regular person to have easy access to standard maintenance items. 997s and earlier are still fairly accessible for regular maintenance. But pulling bumpers and lights isn't terribly challenging either. It's a bit like a Lego set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


When I made my post, I thought it was funny and you guys would say, “oh no, the bumper is only off because I’m adding some crazy Porsche mod.” But you’re serious? Changing the air filter really requires lifting the car and removing body panels? It “only” takes 20 minutes?? It only takes 20 seconds in normal cars.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

2 doors said:


> When I made my post, I thought it was funny and you guys would say, “oh no, the bumper is only off because I’m adding some crazy Porsche mod.” But you’re serious? Changing the air filter really requires lifting the car and removing body panels? It “only” takes 20 minutes?? It only takes 20 seconds in normal cars.


I mean an oil change and air filter change in a 997 is like a regular car. Nothing needs to be removed to access what you need. Not sure about Carreras, but on the 997 Turbo, doing a plug change is pretty involved and involves removing the rear bumper and all the various covers/bars under it. Transaxle oil changes and other fluids are pretty easy to change out as well. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

2 doors said:


> When I made my post, I thought it was funny and you guys would say, “oh no, the bumper is only off because I’m adding some crazy Porsche mod.” But you’re serious? Changing the air filter really requires lifting the car and removing body panels? It “only” takes 20 minutes?? It only takes 20 seconds in normal cars.


Its also not a normal car, what do you expect with twin turbos and all that piping behind the rear axle? 

I'm not complaining in the least, its easy enough to work on considering the complexity of it and its well engineered as far as how it comes apart.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Managed to get all three cars in the garage for the start of winter. Need to find a four post soon, but it'll work for now.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

naiku said:


> Jealous of some of the lifts! Pretty certain I have room for one, but to be honest, not sure I would use it enough to justify the cost / space. I may end up just picking up a QuickJack at some point instead. I am still trying to figure out where I want everything, got a TV up a couple weeks ago as well as put a sofa in there.
> 
> Got a ceiling installed in mine last week, did it myself, it sucked. Made a huge difference in the lighting and being able to keep heat in there though from the wood stove. Next is to get some insulation blown in, then just making the whole thing look a little nicer from the outside.
> 
> ...


 I love this as I need concrete for welding, being built into the hill is nice too as it will stay cooler in the summer. Nice job!


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

Found a used four post and had it moved/installed yesterday. I'm honestly glad I paid a crew to do it with experience, the previous owner agreed to split the cost to move on a one-year old Tuxedo 8k-XLT. They were moving out of state due to work and couldn't take it with them. i do think a crew of 3-4 technically competent guys could DIY assemble, but the convenience factor was worth the spend on paid help. it was a couple thousand less than a new bendpak for what seems to be the same quality and the used one also had a bridge jack that came with it. which is super handy.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

managed to organize the garage enough to get the Atlas in before the winter storm. really makes the R32 look tiny.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

compy222 said:


> Found a used four post and had it moved/installed yesterday. I'm honestly glad I paid a crew to do it with experience, the previous owner agreed to split the cost to move on a one-year old Tuxedo 8k-XLT. They were moving out of state due to work and couldn't take it with them. i do think a crew of 3-4 technically competent guys could DIY assemble, but the convenience factor was worth the spend on paid help. it was a couple thousand less than a new bendpak for what seems to be the same quality and the used one also had a bridge jack that came with it. which is super handy.
> View attachment 246720
> 
> 
> View attachment 246721


I second having 4 post lifts installed by a crew. Much easier. A second bridge jack is also really nice. It allows you to do basically anything you could do on a 2 post other than remove the engine out the bottom.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

RatBustard said:


> managed to organize the garage enough to get the Atlas in before the winter storm. really makes the R32 look tiny.


Woah. You aren't kidding. I want to see a Mk1 next to the R32 now. That's nuts.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Woah. You aren't kidding. I want to see a Mk1 next to the R32 now. That's nuts.


how about a Mini (my old house/garage)? noses were pretty much lined up, for reference.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

RatBustard said:


> how about a Mini (my old house/garage)? noses were pretty much lined up, for reference.


That works lol. Man, I remember feeling like the mk4s were gigantic 15-20 years ago. 
You still have the Mini?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> That works lol. Man, I remember feeling like the mk4s were gigantic 15-20 years ago.
> You still have the Mini?


not my Mini, but my friend does currently still own it. it's a RHD converted to LHD and spent time in Italy then the US. he's got it torn apart to address some rust and redo the wiring. thing was a riot to drive with a swapped 1300cc engine.


----------

